# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Προβλήματα ταχύτητας με την Vivodi !!!

## qstavrosq

Ρε παιδιά έχω 256/126 Full llu και από εχθές σέρνεται!!Είμαι στον κόμβο Πατησίων δεν ξερω αν έχει κανεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Δεν το έχω δει να κατεβ'αζει κάτω από 10.Έκανα και ένα Bandwidth meter από το site της vivodi και μου έβγαλε:
Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.51.183)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 128,89 s
Bandwidth: 15,89 Kbps (1,99 KBps)

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!!
 Προσπαθω να πάρω τηλ. στην Vivodi αλλά δεν μπορώ να τους πιάσω.Ξέρετε κανένα τηλ. να μιλήσω κατευθείαν με τεχνικό; Έχω ξενερώσει απίστευτα !!!

----------


## catfish

Εδώ Ζωγράφου πάντως δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, όλα καλα.

----------


## no_logo

και εγω στο χαλάνδρι κανένα πρόβλημα. για τηλέφωνο μην προσπαθείς την νύχτα μετά από κάποια ωρα δεν υπάρχει κανείς

----------


## aguila21

> Έκανα και ένα Bandwidth meter από το site της vivodi


Επειδή δεν μπορώ να το βρώ το μετρητή μήπως μπορείς να μου δώσεις το link;

----------


## aroutis

Ακρόπολη, και όλα είναι ΑΨΟΓΑ.  :Guitar:

----------


## adams

> Ακρόπολη, και όλα είναι ΑΨΟΓΑ


Και κυψελη επισης   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## terper

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από qstavrosq
> 
> Έκανα και ένα Bandwidth meter από το site της vivodi
> 
> 
> Επειδή δεν μπορώ να το βρώ το μετρητή μήπως μπορείς να μου δώσεις το link;


Http://webtest.vivodi.gr/bw

----------


## terper

> Ρε παιδιά έχω 256/126 Full llu και από εχθές σέρνεται!!Είμαι στον κόμβο Πατησίων δεν ξερω αν έχει κανεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Δεν το έχω δει να κατεβ'αζει κάτω από 10.Έκανα και ένα Bandwidth meter από το site της vivodi και μου έβγαλε:
> Result
> From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.51.183)
> With payload: 256 KB
> Download time: 128,89 s
> Bandwidth: 15,89 Kbps (1,99 KBps)
> 
> ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!!
>  Προσπαθω να πάρω τηλ. στην Vivodi αλλά δεν μπορώ να τους πιάσω.Ξέρετε κανένα τηλ. να μιλήσω κατευθείαν με τεχνικό; Έχω ξενερώσει απίστευτα !!!


Reset τo Modem Restart τον Η/Υ check for trojans worms etc


Τηλέφωνα Vivodi
13880
801 - 11 - 45600
210- 8893777

----------


## aguila21

Result
From our server  to your terminal 
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 0,57 s
Bandwidth: 3.567,73 Kbps (445,97 KBps

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι καλό.Σωστά;

----------


## terper

> Result
> From our server  to your terminal 
> With payload: 256 KB
> Download time: 0,57 s
> Bandwidth: 3.567,73 Kbps (445,97 KBps
> 
> Αυτό πρέπει να είναι καλό.Σωστά;


Αυτό είναι εξωπραγματικό...
Η έχεις γραμμή 4ΜΒit ή απλά χρησιμοποίησες FireFox για το τεστ

----------


## aguila21

Ναι firefox χρησιμοποίησα.Δεν έκανα καλά;

----------


## terper

Απλά δεν λειτουργεί με το συγκεκριμένο speedtest...

----------


## lewton

Στην Αλυσίδα όλα καλά.  :Smile: 
Το τεστ αυτό τρέχει σωστά μόνο με ie.

----------


## aguila21

Result
From our server to your terminal 
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 10,04 s
Bandwidth: 203,91 Kbps (25,49 KBps)

Τότε αυτό δεν είναι καλό...με I.E 
Έχω 384/128

----------


## whitehed

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal *********
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 6,46 s
Bandwidth: 317,02 Kbps (39,63 KBps)

Ζωγραφου shared 256/128

----------


## gastone_21

> Ρε παιδιά έχω 256/126 Full llu και από εχθές σέρνεται!!Είμαι στον κόμβο Πατησίων δεν ξερω αν έχει κανεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Δεν το έχω δει να κατεβ'αζει κάτω από 10.Έκανα και ένα Bandwidth meter από το site της vivodi και μου έβγαλε: 
> Result 
> From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.51.183) 
> With payload: 256 KB 
> Download time: 128,89 s 
> Bandwidth: 15,89 Kbps (1,99 KBps) 
> 
> ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!! 
> Προσπαθω να πάρω τηλ. στην Vivodi αλλά δεν μπορώ να τους πιάσω.Ξέρετε κανένα τηλ. να μιλήσω κατευθείαν με τεχνικό; Έχω ξενερώσει απίστευτα !!!


εχω καλά νεα και κακά νεα. Τα καλα νεα είναι οτι ο κόμβος των Πατησίων αναβαθμίζετε , αυτο σημαίνει οτι όλοι θα πάρουμε μια βαθιά ανασα εκει . Τα κακά νεα είναι οτι δεν ξέρουμε πότε θα τελειώσουν την όλη διαδικασία . Οπότε υπομονή .

----------


## vEnGe@nCe

gastone_21 να ξέρεις οτι τον καιρό αυτό γίνεται αναβάθμιση στα Πατήσια και όπως καταλαβαίνεις αυτό μάλλον θα πάρει λίγο καιρό (vivo ειναι αυτή). Πάντως το οτι υπάρχουν πολλοί χρήστες στην περιοχή μας είναι αληθές! Το τεχνικό τμήμα είναι στο 13880 αν θυμάμαι καλά το βραδάκι! Κατά τις 12 είχα πάρει εγώ!
whitehed πολύ καλές ταχύτητες έχεις εε!! Το κόβω να μετακομίζω Ζωγράφου!!! Χαχα!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## vEnGe@nCe

gastone_21 να ξέρεις οτι τον καιρό αυτό γίνεται αναβάθμιση στα Πατήσια και όπως καταλαβαίνεις αυτό μάλλον θα πάρει λίγο καιρό (vivo ειναι αυτή). Πάντως το οτι υπάρχουν πολλοί χρήστες στην περιοχή μας είναι αληθές! Το τεχνικό τμήμα είναι στο 13880 αν θυμάμαι καλά το βραδάκι! Κατά τις 12 είχα πάρει εγώ! 
whitehed πολύ καλές ταχύτητες έχεις εε!! Το κόβω να μετακομίζω Ζωγράφου!!! Χαχα!

----------


## vEnGe@nCe

gastone_21 να ξέρεις οτι τον καιρό αυτό γίνεται αναβάθμιση στα Πατήσια και όπως καταλαβαίνεις αυτό μάλλον θα πάρει λίγο καιρό (vivo είναι αυτή). Πάντως το οτι υπάρχουν πολλοί χρήστες στην περιοχή μας είναι αληθές! Το τεχνικό τμήμα είναι στο 13880 αν θυμάμαι καλά το βραδάκι! Κατα τις 12 είχα πάρει εγώ! whitehed πού καλές ταχύτητες έχεις εε! Το κόβω να μετακομίζω Ζωγράφου!!! Χαχα!

----------


## Elalekom

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.39.**)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 9,42 s
Bandwidth: 217,45 Kbps (27,18 KBps)

 :Sad: 
Ειμαι πολυ αργος 
384 Full LLU - Λαρισα .... :Sad:

----------


## icedfun

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.208.**)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 13,05 s
Bandwidth: 156,97 Kbps (19,62 KBps)

Τώρα να τους πάρω τηλ. θα μου πούν οτι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ...
384 over ΑΡΥΣ

----------


## boss

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.*.*)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 6,44 s
Bandwidth: 318,18 Kbps (39,77 KBps)


*full llu...

----------


## HellV1L

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminaλ
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 2,93 s
Bandwidth: 699,90 Kbps (87,49 KBps)

Click re-meter bandwidth DO NOT refresh browser

v1.0 build 030419, url: http://sleepless.ngoprek.org

Καλα δεν ειναι για μενα?   :Laughing:

----------


## HellV1L

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 2,93 s
Bandwidth: 699,90 Kbps (87,49 KBps)

Click re-meter bandwidth DO NOT refresh browser

v1.0 build 030419, url: http://sleepless.ngoprek.org

Καλα δεν ειναι για μενα?   :Laughing:

----------


## HellV1L

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 2,27 s
Bandwidth: 902,97 Kbps (112,87 KBps)!!!!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

Η vivo τρελαθηκε...

----------


## HellV1L

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 2,24 s
Bandwidth: 912,72 Kbps (114,09 KBps)!!!  8) 

Παιδια δεν μου φαινεται και πολυ σωστο για 384 kbps ...

----------


## terper

Προσοχή...
Το test λειτουργεί μόνο με ΙΕ.
Με Firefox δείνει εσφαλμένα τρελά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## WebsOptions

Εγώ τι να πώ ;;;

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.*.*)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 9,88 s
Bandwidth: 207,24 Kbps (25,90 KBps)


Για 384 Kbps

----------


## apostolt

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.XX.XX)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 10,18 s
Bandwidth: 201,14 Kbps (25,14 KBps)

Και το δικο μου, 384 με οτε γραμμη.Κεντρο Αμπελοκηπων.Τι φταιει ρε παιδια, η vivo ή τιποτα dslam?
Παντως εγω τους περνω τηλ τωρα.

*Μετα το τηλ με vivo*
Πρωτον ο υπαλληλος με τον οποιο μιλησα μου ειπε οτι το προγραμμα ειναι τελειως αναξιοπιστο.
Δευτερον επειδη εχω access απο τον ΟΤΕ το bandwith προβλημα ειναι του ΟΤΕ.Οποτε η Vivo αρχιζει καθαρα και πεταει το μπαλακι στον Οτε,πριν απο καναδυο μηνες δεν μου  ελεγαν τετοια στο τηλεφωνο.
Οποτε αντε να βγαλεις ακρη με τον Οτε τωρα.Παιδια ολοι εσεις που λετε οτι πατε αργα γραμμη απο τον οτε εχετε?

----------


## WebsOptions

Περιμένουμε απάντηση απο τους Αρχηγούς του Forum

----------


## HellV1L

... μιπως χρησιμοποιητε proxy ???

----------


## apostolt

> ... μιπως χρησιμοποιητε proxy ???


Οχι οχι κανεναν proxy.Περιοχη Ζωγραφου ειμαι κεντρο Αμπελοκηπων.Αρχιζω και πιστευω πως το dslam πρεπει να φουλαρε παλι.

----------


## OVERLORD

dslam αμπελοκηπων κατεβαζω σταθερα με 42κβ. 384/128.
μεγαλο πινγκ στα on line games (μεγαλυτερο απο συνηθως)

----------


## darkchrisknfs

ο κομβος πατησιων αναβαθμιζεται και θα ναι ετσι μεχρι τησ 15 /12 .τουλαχιστον ετσι λενε(τωρα με τιν vivodi μιλαμε μην νομιζεις οτι οτι λενε ισχυει κιολας)και γω αυτην αναβαθμιση περιμενω γιατι προσ το παρον σερνεται.Τωρα αμα παιρνεισ στιν vivodi για πληροφοριες να ξερεις οτι θελει μεγαλαλη υπομονη για να το σηκωσουν το .....

----------


## apostolt

@overlord Φιλε τωρα με τελειωσες.Με vivo εχεις τετοιες ταχυτητες?Ξερεις αποσταση απο το κεντρο.Δεν ξερω ρε γαμωτο τι μπορει να φταιει.
σκεφτομαι να κανω μαι δοκιμη με κανενα demo της forthnet για να δω.

----------


## apostolt

Εδωσα και κληση στο 121.Για να δουμε τι θα δουμε(ακουσουμε) και απο αυτους.

----------


## freelove

γεια δειτε και αυτο.
με 384/128 full απο vivodi.

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.57.100)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 5,08 s
Bandwidth: 403,20 Kbps (50,40 KBps)



καλο ειναι τωρα αυτο???

----------


## George978

σερνομαι στο πειραια

----------


## papdoux

Και η δαφνη πρεπει να σερνεται γιατι το maximum που κατεβαζω ειναι 2 με 4 ΚΒ/s.   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## George978

περιεργο στο σιτε του πλαισιου που ειναι βαρυ το φτυσε με τη μια και ειναι πολυ γρηγορο. σε αλλα που τα ανοιγει γρηγορα οπως ας πουμε overclockers.co.uk σερνετααααααι

χμ , για να δουμε

----------


## Rama

... και παιρνετε συνδεση από ψηφιακό κέντρο της Vivodi? 
...και γω περιμενω να μου έρθει η σύνδεση για να δω λίγο σοβαρές ταχύτητες?

----------


## princess

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.51.146)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 6,76 s
Bandwidth: 302,87 Kbps (37,86 KBps

σύνδεση shared (μέ γραμμή τοῦ ΟΤΕ).  Γιατί μοῦ φαίνεται καλό;

----------


## Crosstalk

Πολυ ερπινγκ εχει πεσει σημερα στην Βιβο αποτι βλεπω  8)  :P

----------


## princess

δηλαδή μοῦ φαίνεται;Δέν εἶναι καλούλι;(κλάψ).  :Crying:

----------


## Crosstalk

> δηλαδή μοῦ φαίνεται;Δέν εἶναι καλούλι;(κλάψ).


Δεν μιλαω συγκεκριμενα για τα αποτελεσματα της συνδεσης!
Ειδα γενικα τα ποστς και εκανα ενα γενικο σχολιο   :Smile:

----------


## apostolt

Βρε princess  θα με τρελανεις.Vivo internet γραμμη οτε και εχεις τετοια ταχυτητα.Ρε τι εχω παθει.........Τωρα κατεβαζω απο ftp max 30KB και torrent max 20ΚΒ.
To test της vivo 
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.χχχ.χχχ)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 9,17 s
Bandwidth: 223,43 Kbps (27,93 KBps)

Απο οτι ειδα αλλαξε και η ip μας
και της Forthnet
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 112.85Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 216.53kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

Μαυρα χαλια.

----------


## princess

Ξου ξου ὄλοι ἀπό τό dslam μου....  Χάλια ἡ vivo στήν περιοχή, νά μή βάλει κανείς!!!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Crosstalk

Προς βιβο:
Βαλτε ενα DSLAM αμεσως με μονο μια πορτα για την princess!!!! :P 
Αυτο θα ειναι το princess DSLAM  8) 
Aααααα, και μην ξεχασετε να συνδεθει με DS-3  με το ΑΤΜ! :P

----------


## princess

Ἀστεῖα ἀστεῖα, ἁφοῦ μοῦ ἔβγαλε τήν ψυχή βέβαια, ἐδῶ καί δυό μήνες δουλεύει καρφί χωρίς οὔτε μιά διακοπή (κάτσε νά πάω νά κρεμάσω κι ἕνα σκόρδο!).  Καί παραδόξως ἔφτιαξαν καί τά χάλια τῆς isdn γραμμῆς πού εἶχα τηλέφωνο ὄποτε ἤτανε ὁ καιρός καλός καί κελαηδούσαν οι κουρούνες!  Και καλές μοῦ φαίνονται οἱ ταχύτητες -ἔχει τύχει νά κατεβάζουν καί τά δύο pc καί νά μήν ἔχει κανένα πρόβλημα!  Μπά, μάλλον ὁλὀκληρη πλεξούδα θά πάω νά κρεμάσω, πολύ τό μελέτησα!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ἀστεῖα ἀστεῖα, ἁφοῦ μοῦ ἔβγαλε τήν ψυχή βέβαια, ἐδῶ κ


Χαχχα βλέπω έχεις αρχίσει να γράφεις πολυτονικό παντού πλέον!

----------


## ReverseR

> Ἀστεῖα ἀστεῖα, ἁφοῦ μοῦ ἔβγαλε τήν ψυχή βέβαια, ἐδῶ κ
> 			
> 		
> 
> Χαχχα βλέπω έχεις αρχίσει να γράφεις πολυτονικό παντού πλέον!


το οποίο θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο να συνοδεύεται και με την κατάλληλη καθαρευουσιάνικη σύνταξη. Ειλικρινά θα το απολάμβανα! :D 

Χαιρετῶ σᾶς καί φιλῶ σᾶς

----------


## #Aris17n#

Εγω στο εξωτερικο σέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεερνομαι 2-4dl και ping 300-500 και εσωτερικο μια χαρα στο full ολα. Τους πήρα τηλ (το σηκωσαν αμεσως και τρομαξα, συνηθως το τρως το 5λεπτο στη μαπα) και εχει λεει ο OTE προβλημα (εχω Full LLU γραμμη) και ολοι οι ISP έχουν προβλημα  :Shocked:   . Και απο  δευτερα τριτη λεει θα ειναι ενταξει. Ε-Λ-Ε-Ο-Σ   :Guitar:

----------


## dp1975

> Εγω στο εξωτερικο σέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεερνομαι 2-4dl και ping 300-500 και εσωτερικο μια χαρα στο full ολα. Τους πήρα τηλ (το σηκωσαν αμεσως και τρομαξα, συνηθως το τρως το 5λεπτο στη μαπα) και εχει λεει ο OTE προβλημα (εχω Full LLU γραμμη) και ολοι οι ISP έχουν προβλημα   . Και απο  δευτερα τριτη λεει θα ειναι ενταξει. Ε-Λ-Ε-Ο-Σ


Μάλλον μιλήσαμε με τον ίδιο! Ακριβώς τα ίδια είπαν και σε μένα. 
Άντε, θυμηθήκαμε πάλι τις ταχύτητες των 56Κ dial-up γραμμών!

----------


## George978

και σε εμενα τα ιδια , εγω παλι καλα θυμηθηκα την ισδν64

----------


## kadronarxis

Αηδίες σας είπανε.
Με τελλάς  έχω 40-αρια,
και Ping με αγγλία 90-100ms.

----------


## papdoux

Εγω παντως ανεβηκα, εφτασα και στο 0. Καθε χθες και καλυτερα. το dial up ειναι πολυ γρηγοροτερο αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## yiannakas

παιδιά έγω με παροχέα βιβόντι και γραμμή 512 έχει πέσει η ταχύτητα κατά 80 τις εκατό κάτω.

----------


## freelove

εχει γενικο προβλημα ι βιβοντι.

τους πειρα τηλ. και μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι δευτερα θα σερνεται.

----------


## apostolt

Ετσι εξηγουντε οι κακες ταχυτητες.Ας ελπισουμε να δουμε  βελτιωση την δευτερα.....

----------


## AstSam

Τουλάχιστον βλέπω πως και άλλα άτομα έχουν πρόβλημα αυτό το σαβ/κο . 
Ας ελπίσουμε από δευτέρα τρίτη να είμαστε πάλι οκ
Πάντως έχω παρατηρήσει πως το upload είναι μια χαρά , το TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool  βγάζει μέσω όρο 110 upload
Από download όμως , είμαστε στα 50 μέσω όρο

----------


## George978

μιλαμε σερνεται, 4-5 κβ κατεβαζω

----------


## AstSam

Και εδώ τα ίδια
Αλλά το upload για κάποιο λόγο είναι μια χαρά...

----------


## margaret

Αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα και έτσι επικοινώνησα με Vivodi, μου είπαν ότι  από αρχές Νοεμβρίου υπάρχει πρόβλημα bandwidth στο dslam τους στα Πατήσια.

Υπομονή λοιπόν, ΚΑΠΟΙΑ στιγμή θα αποκατασταθεί.

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BoGe

> Αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα και έτσι επικοινώνησα με Vivodi, μου είπαν ότι  από αρχές Νοεμβρίου υπάρχει πρόβλημα bandwidth στο dslam τους στα Πατήσια.
> 
> Υπομονή λοιπόν, ΚΑΠΟΙΑ στιγμή θα αποκατασταθεί.


Αμπελόκηπους που ειμαι το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Αν ισχύει αυτό που λένε, οι Αμπελόκηποι δηλαδή είναι πίσω από Πατήσια;

----------


## margaret

μμμ!! αυτό δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω BoGe μιάς και δεν ξέρω σε ποίο dslam πέφτεις. Καλύτερα να επικοινωνήσεις ο ίδιος με vivodi   :Wink:

----------


## Dr Death

Παίδες, και στη Ν.Μάκρη (Ανατ. Αττική) το ίδιο. Εδώ και κανα δυο μέρες, δεν λέει να ξεκολλήσει από τα 4-5 kb/s. Δεν καταλαβαίνω, γιατί το upload είναι μια χαρά (~14kb/s); Έχω αρχίσει και εκνευρίζομαι...  :Evil:

----------


## blacktddup

Και Ζωγράφου τα ίδια όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο. Τελικά όλοι οι δρόμοι από Πατήσια περνάνε :-D (όπως επίσης κι από τη Ρώμη, σύμφωνα με το γνωστό ρητό).

----------


## AstSam

Και θεσ/νικη από Πατήσια θα περνάει  :Very Happy:

----------


## boss

Πραγματικά σήμερα σέρνεται.. αν κ δεν φένεται ιδιαίτερα στο σερφάρισμα, από διάφορα τεστ bandwidth meter είδα ότι μετα βίας είναι στα 56K.
Το τεχνικό τμήμα(ναι έτσι το λένε κ στην vivodi   :Mr. Green:  ) έριξε το φταίξιμο στον πΟΤΕ κ μάλιστα πως το φαινόμενο είναι πανελλαδικό δλδ όχι μονο με την vivo!
Ελπίζουν από τρίτη παρακαλώ... να είναι όλα οκ!

----------


## kokonik

Εγω που δεν εχω καμία σχεση με την πατησίων εδω στο χαλάνδρι γιατι σέρνομαι?  :Laughing:  
Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.χχ.χχ.χχ)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 4.065.750,45 s
Bandwidth: 0,00 Kbps (0,00 KBps)

----------


## George978

σε εμενα πριν κανα μισαωρο συνηλθε , καμμια σχεση με πριν

----------


## freelove

> εχει γενικο προβλημα ι βιβοντι.
> 
> τους πειρα τηλ. και μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι δευτερα θα σερνεται.



αντε vivodi τελειονει η υπομονη μου.

μπικαμε δευτερα

----------


## lunatic

δε ξερω γιατι αλλα για καποιο λογο δε μπορω να κανω ping πουθενα !!!
μου βγαζει οτι το χρονικο οριο εξαντληθηκε...μαζι με την υπομονη μου...

----------


## psyxakias

Και να σκεφτείτε σε στιγμές απελπισίας με το DSLAM του ΟΤΕ, είχα σκεφτεί να βγάλω την ΟΤΕ γραμμή και να πάω Vivodi για γραμμή/ISP... Μέχρι και ο ΟΤΕ, τέτοιο σύρσιμο (4-5 KB/sec) δεν το είχε κάνει πέρα από 1-2 ημέρες πέρυσι.

Οπότε μάλλον την επιλογή Vivodi την ξεχνάω...

----------


## #Aris17n#

Εγω Σημερα μπηκα να παιξω warcraft και ειχα 9845 Ping   :Shocked:   Ειναι καλα πιστευω....

----------


## George978

περιεργο δεν ειναι οτι απο τον firefox κατεβαζα με 4-5 κβ/δ και με το bittorrent κατεβαζα με 35???  :Shocked:  

αν σταματαγα το τορρεντ παλι ημουν στα 4-5, τι ειναι αυτο παλι

----------


## yiannakas

παιδιά ακόμα και οι σελίδες μου ανοίγουν με δυσκολία

----------


## SarahKane

δραματική η κατάσταση!!!!

το d/l μεταβίας φθάνει στο 10-12
το u/l πάει μια χαρά   :Lips Sealed:  

είπαν για Δευτέρα, όμως είναι τρεις και 
και καμιά αλλαγή δεν βλέπω    :Sad: 

τώρα διάβασα τον Γιώργο πιο πάνω...
να πω
πως όταν επιχείρησα νωρίς το πρωί να κατεβάσω ένα αλμπουμ απο streamload κατέβαινε κανονικά και υπέθεσα πως έφτιαξε... όμως στο dc++ και στο slsk η κατάσταση είναι όπως την περιέγραψα...
θα κάνω μια δοκιμή πάλι  στο streamload

----------


## apostolt

Παιδια μια διευκρινηση.Να λεμε αν ειμαστε vivo/vivo isp/γραμμη ή vivo/οτε για να βγαλουμε κανενα συμπερασμα.

----------


## apostolt

Μπα, η κατασταση ειναι ιδια.Απο ftp.ntua.gr χαλια max 10-20KB και απο ftp.forthnet.gr 10-15KB

----------


## gto234

Εγώ με 256/128 vivo/vivo όπως λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω, έκανα μια δοκιμή πρίν και τα αποτελέσματα:
Απο microsoft άρχισα να κατεβαζω το dx9c και σταθεροποιήθηκε στα 27-28kb/s
Απο Ati τους drivers και έπιασε 10kb/s
Απο διάφορα sites 10kb/s
Απο bitcomet κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 5-20kb/s
Τι συμπέρασμα να βγάλει κανείς;Α,και οι σελίδες γενικά σέρνονται(π.χ. το ADSLgr κανει πολύ ώρα να το ανοίξει).Εγώ πάντως θεωρώ οτι δεν έφτιαξε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## SarahKane

έχω full access 384/128

και συνεχίζει να σέρνεται στα p2p
όταν κατεβάζω απο site είναι εντάξει
και το upload μια χαρά στα p2p

----------


## George978

κατεβαζω πειραια με 34 π2π και 4 απο σελιδες

----------


## lordanton

Μέχρι σήμερα το πρωι έπαιζα στα 54.5 με την 512.Σημερα πιανω τα 7-9κβ. Πεφτω πανω στο dslam της Δαφνης.

----------


## gto234

Να προσθέσω οτι από το ftp.ntua.gr κατεβάζω εδώ και ώρα το SUSE linux-live cd με ταχύτητα να κυμαίνεται απο 25 μέχρι 27 kb/sec.Τώρα τι να πώ,τα έχουνε κάνει μαντάρα.Από το ένα κατεβάζεις κανονικά και από το άλλο χάλια!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aroutis

Αυτή την στιγμή το news-europe.giganews.com που μέχρι 2-3 μέρες δούλευε με 50kbps άντε με 45 δεν μπορεί να ανεβεί πάνω από τα 100!

ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!

To ntua δουλευει με 53kbps και έξω από Ελλάδα είναι καβούρια!
null

----------


## aroutis

10:27pm , μίλησα με σιγκεκρημένο τεχνικό από τον οποίο κράτησα τα στοιχεία του, για το θέμα της μείωσης της ταχύτητας (320/702 στην 512αρα) και το θέμα της απαράδεκτης ταχύτητας στο εξωτερικό.

Από ότι μου είπε, από την Παρασκευή υπάρχει θέμα με τον ΟΤΕ και link της vivodi με το εξωτερικό (για αυτό και π.χ. to NTUA μου δίνει 53 αζώριστα) ενώ πουθενά έξω δεν παίρνω πάνω από 120Κ.

(Εννοείται ότι δεν τού είπα πρώτος την σημειολογία των προβλημάτων και τον ρώτησα απλά γιατί σερνώμαστε ΑΓΡΙΑ!).

Όσο για το DSLAM μου είπε ότι μπορεί να συμβεί και οτι θα το διορθώσει (ειδικά μετά που του είπα οτι υπάρχει θέμα θορύβου στο τηλέφωνο και clicks κάποιες στιγμές) εντώς 2 ημερών ΜΑΧ.

Το θέμα της ταχύτητας είναι κάτι που -κατά τα λεγόμενα του ανθρώπου- θα έχει λυθεί εντός της εβδομάδας.

Είδομεν και αναμένομεν.

(Πάντως, ευγενέστατος.)

----------


## apostolt

Απο οτι μπορω να καταλαβω εισαι με vivo isp/γραμμη.
Οποτε εμεις  με οτε γραμμες μενουμε με το προβλημα της vivodi με το εξωτερικο.
Ας δουμε λοιπον τι θα γινει.

----------


## aroutis

Ναι, Full LLU εδώ. (Ακρόπολη)

----------


## aroutis

Συγνώμη για τα multi posts, αλλά μου έβγαζε debug messages και SQL Statements ! Ο admin θα πρέπει να δεί τι γίνεται ;

----------


## aroutis

:Very Happy:

----------


## DjArte

Παιδιά μόλις επικοινώνησα με την vivodi και μου είπαν ότι οι χαμηλές ταχύτητες οφείλονται σε γενική αναβάθμιση των κόμβων του δυκτίου της και πως θα διαρκέσει μια εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον.

Αυτά..

----------


## Undertow

παιδια και εδώ απελπιστική η κατάσταση στο DSLAM της vivo στη Νέα Ιωνία...Έχω 384/128 με shared llu μόνο μέσω βιβόντι (όχι ΟΤΕ) και κατεβάζω σταθερά στο emule multiple downloads με την αστρονομική ταχύτητα των *500 bytes*!

----------


## apostolt

> Παιδιά μόλις επικοινώνησα με την vivodi και μου είπαν ότι οι χαμηλές ταχύτητες οφείλονται σε γενική αναβάθμιση των κόμβων του δυκτίου της και πως θα διαρκέσει μια εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον.
> 
> Αυτά..


Και να σκεφτεις οτι οταν τους πηρα τηλ το σαββατο η την κυριακη(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως) μου ειπαν αμεσως οτι αφου εχω γραμμη οτε το προβλημα ειναι του οτε λεει γιατι αυτος εχει το bandwith και κατι τετοια.

----------


## Strig

Τι να σας πω ρε παίδες.. Διαβάζω τα post σας και νομίζω οτι είμαι σε άλλον ISP.. Εδω και 10 μέρες που κατεβάζω κατι πράγματα απο DC++ με 384 απο Vivo και access ΟΤΕ.. δεν εχει πέσει κάτω απο 42Kb/sec.. και γενικοτερα ολη η συμπεριφορα είναι πάρα πολυ καλή.. Να προσθέσω.. οτι λογο προσφάτου format.. εριξα πολυ διαβασμα στο forum για την παραμετροποίηση και fine tuning του υπολογιστή. Ελπιίζω να λυθούν γρήγορα τα προβλήματα σας...

----------


## AstSam

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 111.97Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 45.66kb/s

Ακόμα τίποτις
Κατά τα άλλα , τρίτη θα ήταν οκ
Πάντως σήμερα πρωί έιχε φτάσει και 97.66kb/s

----------


## WebsOptions

Screen Shot Απο την περιοχή της Καλλιθέας - Αθήνα

----------


## HIK248

Παντως σε εμενα που εχω vivo/vivo εφτιαξε απο χτες το βραδυ και πιανω παλι τις αχυτητες που ειχα και πριν (40-42)

----------


## apostolt

To τεστ της vivodi τωρα :

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 10,67 s
Bandwidth: 192,00 Kbps (24,00 KBps)

και της forthnet 

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 83.50Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 154.23kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 90.34Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 180.18kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

το ετρεξα δυο φορες μπασ και βγαλει κατι αλλο.
Με ftp απο εξωτερικο που ξερω οτι τερματιζει την γραμμη μου γυρω στα 5KB, απο το  ftp.ntua.gr max 28KB και απο ftp.forthnet.gr max 10ΚΒ

----------


## lkalam

Μπορείτε να δείτε αν έχετε έστω και 1ΚΒ ταχύτητες σε BitTorrent / DC++ / Overnet κλπ? Ενώ από FTP η Web κατεβάζω με 38-40, στο DC++ δεν κάνω καν connect. Σαν να το έχουν κόψει από τις επιτρεπόμενες πόρτες...

----------


## ariadgr

Εδώ στο dc όλα μια χαρά. Μήπως εσύ δεν έχεις ανοίξει τις πόρτες στο router σου;

----------


## whitehed

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.**.***)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 6,57 s
Bandwidth: 311,92 Kbps (38,99 KBps)

Το περασμενο σ/κ οντως ειχε προβλημα(κυριως με το εξωτερικο) αλλα απο χθες δουλευει οπως συνηθως... 8) Ειμαι 256/128 shared VIVODI

----------


## whitehed

Broadband Speed Test Results
Results from broadband speed test recorded on Tuesday, 14 December 2004, 21:12.
Your Connection
Direction
Actual Speed
True Speed (estimated)
Downstream 294 Kbps (36.8 KB/sec) 317 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
Upstream 109 Kbps (13.6 KB/sec) 117 Kbps (inc. overheads) 

Και απο το adslguide.org.uk ολα ΟΚ νομιζω....  :Wink:

----------


## George978

και εδω ολα καλα, πειραια FULL LLU

----------


## tsea

80 down, 30 up (kbit/sec πάντα) με 256/128 στο Νεο Ψυχικό. Γενικώς τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι τελείωωωως ψόφια η κατάσταση

----------


## lkalam

ΟΚ - Πλέον όλα καλά και από δω (προς το παρόν;; :Wink: 

Να'στε καλά.

----------


## Strig

Τι να σας πω ρε παίδες.. Διαβάζω τα post σας και νομίζω οτι είμαι σε άλλον ISP.. Εδω και 10 μέρες που κατεβάζω κατι πράγματα απο DC++ με 384 απο Vivo και access ΟΤΕ.. δεν εχει πέσει κάτω απο 42Kb/sec.. και γενικοτερα ολη η συμπεριφορα είναι πάρα πολυ καλή.. Να προσθέσω.. οτι λογο πρόσφατου format.. εριξα πολυ διαβασμα στο forum για την παραμετροποίηση και fine tuning του υπολογιστή. Ελπίζω να λυθούν γρήγορα τα προβλήματα σας...

----------


## kokonik

Μαλλον αυτος ο κομβος εξακολουθει να εχει πρόβλημα

----------


## aroutis

Εγώ ξέρω ένα πράγμα, μετά τις 11και κάτι το βράδυ, η ταχύτητά μου πέφτει ΑΓΡΙΑ. 

Εβαλά επίτηδες να κάνω transfer μέσω giganews.com (πληρώνω 20 euro /μηνα) και ενώ από τις 8-10 ηταν σχετικά καλά (250-270kbps (παρένθεση πριν τα προβλήματα κατέβαζα με το max της γραμμής- 512/128 έχω)), κατά τις 11 η ταχύτητα ήταν το πολύ 65Κ ISDN.

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω 65Κ ISDN και αν συνεχιστεί αυτό θα απαιτήσω ανάλογη χρέωση, και συμβουλεύω το ίδιο και για τους υπόλοιπους.   :Evil:

----------


## kokonik

Εγω γιατι ενω τα βλέπω ολα καλα νομίζω οτι σέρνομαι?Ειδικά σε online games πχ mohaa δεν μπορω να μπω σε κανενα server.
From our server (80.xx.xx.xx) to your terminal (80.xx.xx.xx)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 9,65 s
Bandwidth: 212,30 Kbps (26,54 KBps)

----------


## englishman

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα,


Είμαι με 512 Shared LLU και πέφτω στον κόμβο του Ψυχικού (νομίζω δηλαδή, όταν είχα πρωτοβάλει την γραμμή τον περασμένο Μάϊο αν θυμάμαι καλά έπεφτα στο Χαλάνδρι...τώρα αν κρίνω απο τα traceroutes πέφτω στο Ψυχικό, από εκεί περνάει πρώτα)...Από το απόγευμα λοιπόν, ξαφνικά ΝΕΚΡΩΣΕ η γραμμή! Δεν έχω dsl, δεν μπορεί να κάνει sync! Έχω το SMC7404BRB ρουτεράκι που μου είχαν δώσει. BTW τηλέφωνο (φωνή) εχώ κανονικότατα...Πήρα τηλ. στην Vivodi, το σήκωσαν αμέσως και ήταν ΠΑΡΑ πολυ ευγενικοί και εξυπηρετικοί!!! Αφού κάναμε κάτι δοκιμές (reset το router - το είχα κάνει και μόνος μου 3-4 φορές πριν τους πάρω-, βάλαμε το router κατευθείαν στην γραμμή παρακάμπτοντας το splitter κλπ), το δήλωσαν λένε σαν βλάβη στον OTEEEEE.....Αστα να πάνε δηλαδή, αρχισανε τα όργανα!

Αντιμετωπίζει κανένας άλλος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα; Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά, απλά η γραμμή είναι ψόφια, έτσι ξαφνικά. Άμα κάνω reset, το sync λαμπάκι ανάβει για 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα και μετα σβήνει...Από το status της γραμμής που βλέπω στο configuration του router, έχει κολλήσει στο activating. Απο την vivo λένε ότι το βλέπουν εντελώς νεκρό, ούτε καν το sync δεν βλέπουν.


Μου κάνει εντύπωση που έγινε έτσι ξαφνικά. Ούτε αυξομείωση της τάσης έπαιξε ούτε τίποτα (μπας και είναι κάτι από αυτό). 

Δεν ξέρω, έχει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο prob ή παρόμοιο?  :?  Εσείς τι πιστεύετε, είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα ή φταίει κάποιος εκ των OTE/Vivo?


I think I'm going to cry now  ......Να'ναι καλά η isdn (δεν περίμενα ότι θα το έλεγα ποτέ αυτό)  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  


Φιλικά,
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## papdoux

εμενα που ειμαι vivo/vivo shared llu, δειχνει να εχει φτιαξει η ταχυτητα

----------


## apostolt

Αυτη τη στιγμη σας γραφω με demo acoount απο Forthnet παμε παλι τα τεστακια :
Τεστ Vivodi
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (62.1.224.248)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 8,40 s
Bandwidth: 243,93 Kbps (30,49 KBps)

και τεστ Forthnet 
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 109.86Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 264.79kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 115.60Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 242.72kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link
αυτα.....λιγο καλυτερα ισωσ απο vivo αλλα δεν ειναι και τελεια.Αυτο το τελευταιο ρε παιδια *Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link* τι σημαινει???
Ακομα απο  ftp forthnet και ntua ι ταχητυτα max ειναι 30-31ΚΒ.Καπως καλυτερα.
Βασικα το μονο που μου μενει ειναι να κανο ενα format μπας και εχει μπει κατι δεν το εχω παρει χαμπαρι.Αλλα με hardware,software firewall και ad-aware,spybot να τρεχουν το βλεπω λιγο δυσκολο  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## aroutis

*apostolt*, Αν κατάλαβα καλά πήρες demo account από Forthnet, και είσαι σε OTENet. Από οτι λες (?) οι επιδόσεις σου είναι παρόμοιες είτε με vivodi είτε χωρίς.

(Διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος..)

Αν όντως είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, τείνω να πιστέψω όντως ότι κάποια βλακεία έχουν κάνει οι κ.κ. του ΟτΕ (εσκεμμένο μικρό τ) στο/α link εξωτερικού και για αυτό το λόγο η μείωση bandwidth εκτός Ελλάδας.

Δοκίμασα σήμερα bandwidth test με διάφορους b/w testers εκτός Ελλάδας και καλύτερα να μή τα πούμε... 72kbps είναι καλά ;

Αντε... να δούμε που θα πάει... Παρασκευή πρωί νέο γύρο τηλεφώνων...

Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## apostolt

@ *aroutis* Η κανονικη συνδεση μου ειναι με την Vivodi.Η γραμμη ειναι του Οτε(ΑΡΥΣ συνδεση) οπως λεει η Vivodi.
Δεν ξερω πια τι να κανω, ενας φιλος μου ενα τετραγωνο πιο κατω απο εμενα εχει isp Forthnet γραμμη ΟΤΕ και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα.......
Θα την ψαξω λιγο την κατασταση απο την πλευρα του ΟΤΕ/dslam......  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## stormrider

Πρεπει να καταλαβουμε 1 πραγμα...
Πληρωνουμε? Πληρωνουμε.
Δε πα να'ναι απο οπου θελει η γραμμη, η υπηρεσια πρεπει να ειναι παντα αριστη.
Αλλιως να μας κοπσουν επιστροφες για τις ωρες που δεν εχουμε τιποτα....

----------


## apostolt

Λοιπον παιδα πληρης απογοητευση.....
Μιλησα πριν απο λιγο με το 121 και μου ειπεο τεχνικος πως η γραμμη δεν εχει προβλημα οπως την βλεπει αυτος, μπορει ανετα να σηκωσει και 6Mbps.Οταν του ειπα για την ταχυτητα μου ειπε πως 30-35 ειναι ανεκτο για τον οτε και δεν ειναι προβλημα.Αυτοι εχουν bandwith,οι isp πρεπει να αγορασουν και αλλο.Μου ειπε ακομα πως η τεχνολογια ειναι ετσι που δεν μπορουν να κρατησουν την ταχυτητα συνεχεια και για ολους max.Τοτε σκεφτηκα αν του πω για τα dslam και μου ειπε δεν ξερω εγω.Μου ελεγε και κατι για την UBR τεχνολογια που δεν καταλαβα.Ακομα για την vivodi μου ειπε πως οντως εχει προβλημα και εχει ζητησει παραπανω bandwith απο τον οτε.
Με αυτα και με αυτα πηρα και το 134 να ρωτησω αν εχει τιγκαρει και το dslam της περιοχης μου.Μια ευγενικη κοπελιτσα μολις της ζητησα να μου πει ποσες πορτες εχει για isdn μου λεει γυρω στις 800    :Shocked:   :Shocked:  .
Οποτε το μονο που βγαζω σαν συμπερασμα ειναι οτι τοπικα ο οτε ,μαλλον, κατεβαζει τις ταχυτητες στα dslam.Δεν μπορω κα σκεφτω κατι αλλο και μπορει να ειμαι και τελειως λαθος βεβαια.

----------


## aroutis

Αρα κύριοι μάλλον πολύ απλά ... 

Κάναν την καμπάνια με το DSL Phone... κόσμος ήρθε...
και δεν έχουν bandwidth εξού και το μετά τις 10-11  το βράδυ πρόβλημα ; 

Αν είναι έτσι τότε πρέπει να τους πιέσουμε να πάρουν bandwidth !

(Σε αυτό δένει και το downgrade αυτών που είχαν VoIP, προκειμένου να βρούν ότι διαθέσιμο bandwidth έχουν!)

----------


## stormrider

> Αρα κύριοι μάλλον πολύ απλά ... 
> 
> Κάναν την καμπάνια με το DSL Phone... κόσμος ήρθε...
> και δεν έχουν bandwidth εξού και το μετά τις 10-11  το βράδυ πρόβλημα ; 
> 
> Αν είναι έτσι τότε πρέπει να τους πιέσουμε να πάρουν bandwidth !
> 
> (Σε αυτό δένει και το downgrade αυτών που είχαν VoIP, προκειμένου να βρούν ότι διαθέσιμο bandwidth έχουν!)


Μην το ψαχνετε... κοστιζουν αυτα τα πραγματα...και οταν χρωστας 10,000,000 εοριτο στις τραπεζες..ε..ποναει..

----------


## freelove

μας τα χαλασε και παλι ι βιβοντι.

εφτιαξε απο δευτερα αλλα δυστιχως εδω και 1 ωρα σερνεται.

τους πειρα τηλ. και μου ειπαν οτι θα διαρκεσει και 1 εβδομαδα αυτη την φορα..


μπορω να τους ζιτισω τα χρηματα μου πισω ετσι οπως κανουν???

----------


## adams

Επισης κατα την αναβαθμιση αλλαξανε και τα i.p's τουλαχιστον σε μενα και σε 2-3 φιλους...
11 ψηφιο  :Shocked:   σε μενα 
Τσεκαρετε το ειδικα οσοι τρεχετε dc++ χωρις no-ip,dyndns κ.λ.π   :Wink:

----------


## adams

Λετε απο δω και περα να εχουμε κανονικα dynamic i.p's?? 
Καλομαθα και δε θελω 6 μηνες την ιδια i.p ειχα...
απο 80.**.**.** σε 83.171.***.***  :Crying:

----------


## santon

Επισημη ομολογια (16-12-2004 20:30)απο εναν του Helpdesk τους μεχρι την αλλη εβδομαδα το ιντερνετ της Vivodi θα σερνεται γιατι δεν θα εχουν bandwidth λογω ΟΤΕ μαλιστα ειπε.
Αν αυτο δεν ειναι θρασος τι ειναι; Ο ΟΤΕ πρεπει να δυσφημειται απο τη vivodi (λες και την εχει αναγκη :-) ) και καθε Vivodi γιατι αυτοι δεν προεβλεψαν την μεγαλη ζητηση που θα εχουν;


Και πληρωνε τα παγια στον καθε "επιχειρηματια"  με το αλεξιπτωτο που παει να κανει μια αρπαχτη και εσυ ας μην μπορεις να δουλεψεις (βασιζουν στην DSL για μια σημαντικη τηλεεργασια) και τωρα τελευταια στιγμη που να βρω εναλλακτικη λυση

----------


## santon

Παιδια δεν παει αλλο με τη Vivodi, διαβαζα και τα μυνηματα του κοσμου εδω..Πολλα τα προβληματα, ο provider που διαλεξαμε δεν εχει αγορασμενο bandwidth ουτε για to .gr domain, να μην πω για τα εξωτερικου.
Θεωρω οτι εξαπατηθηκαμε ομαδικα και πρεπει να απαιτησουμε καμμια χρεωση για οσο καιρο η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι οπως η συμφωνημενη. Τι να πρωτοπω τωρα, για τα 5 email accounts που δεν δημιουργουνε; για το bandwidth ΠΟυ ειναι επιπεδου PSTN 28.8000 ? για το helpdesk που σε παραπεμπει σε email support Και εκει δεν απαντα κανει;
Τερμα, νομιζω ηρθε ο καιρος η ΕΕΤΤ και οι ενωσεις καταναλωτων να λαβουν γνωση ολων αυτων !!! ΔΙΟΤΙ αν το καταλαβατε μιλαμε για παραπλανητικη διαφημιση και για ελλειπεις υπηρεσιες σε βαθμο σκανδαλου, για να το ψαξουμε λιγο..εε;

----------


## icedfun

Γιατί δεν κάνουμε όλοι μια υπογεγγραμένη διαμαρτυρία και να την υποβάλουμε στον Συνήγορο του Πολίτη,στην ΕΕΤΤ,και όπου αλλού μπορούμε?Καταλαβαίνω,τα πράγματα δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρα για την Ελληνική πραγματικότητα,αλλα αν δεν δράσουμε θα τους αφήσουμε με την ικανοποίηση οτι έχουν πελάτες ΘΥΜΑΤΑ.
 Είναι αίσχος και ελεινό αυτό το πράγμα.Σκέφτομε να τους δώσω πίσω το modem και να φύγω απο αυτό το δείγμα ISP.

                                  ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ

----------


## ibari

> Λετε απο δω και περα να εχουμε κανονικα dynamic i.p's??
> Καλομαθα και δε θελω 6 μηνες την ιδια i.p ειχα...
> απο 80.**.**.** σε 83.171.***.***



Ναι, αλλά τσέκαρες τα ping σου μετά την αλλαγή;

Tracing route to www.vivodi.gr [80.76.39.173]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1   &lt;10 ms   &lt;10 ms   &lt;10 ms  SpeedTouch.lan [10.0.0.138]
  2    16 ms   &lt;10 ms    15 ms  lo0r722the.vivodi.gr [80.76.42.179]
  3    16 ms    31 ms    15 ms  fe0r652der.vivodi.gr [80.76.32.60]
  4    16 ms    31 ms    16 ms  www.vivodi.gr [80.76.39.173]

Trace complete.
--------------------------------------------------------
Pinging www.vivodi.gr [80.76.39.173] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 80.76.39.173: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.39.173: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.39.173: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.39.173: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=61

Ping statistics for 80.76.39.173:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 16ms, Maximum =  31ms, Average =  19ms
------------------------------------------------------------------
Pinging achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=58
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=58
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=58
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=58

Ping statistics for 147.102.222.210:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 47ms, Maximum =  62ms, Average =  50ms


 :Very Happy:   :Laughing:

----------


## santon

@icefun Nαι φιλε μου, πρεπει γιατι εχουμε καταντησει 40 χρονων ανθρωποι επαγγελματιες στο χωρο της πληροφορικης να ασχολουμαστε με pingακια και treceroutes και ποσα dslam εχει ο κομβος μας και αηδιες, λες και δεν ξερουμε οτι το πρωτογενες προβλημα ειναι οι μικρες χωρητικοτητες bandwidth που εχει αγορασει η vivodi απο τα uplinks της...

Θελω να εχω 384 uplink/128downling μπορω; αν δεν μπορω να το κλεισει το μαγαζι αυτος που δεν μου το δινει και παραπλανητικα διαφημιζει οτι το εχει, ΝΙΣΑΦΙ ΠΙΑ τοσες μερες να σπαμε τα νευρα μας και να μην μπορουμε να δουλεψουμε..
Αμ το αλλο; γιατι βαλαμε και dsl phone..καποιες φορες που βαραει μονο του εχει τυχει σε κανενα ? Βρε που μπλεξαμεεεε, ευτυχως δεν καταργησαμε τον οτε και πηραμε dsl/internet απο δαυτους...
Εγω ειμαι μεσα για ο,τι χρειαζεται, στειλε μου pm για να το οργανωσουμε

----------


## Powerslave

Ειμαι κατοχος dsl phone  και dsl 512/128.Ξερω και πολλα αλλα με τον Τοτο.
Συνδεομαι σαν να εχω μοντεμ 33.6,και μετανιωνω που  αφησα τη ΗΟL.
Fast internet...αλλο ωραιο ανεκδοτο,γι αυτο τους εστειλα κι εγω ενα που ζηταει καταργηση του dsl phone,και υποβαθμιση σε 384,θα περιμενω ομως λιγο ακομα.Αλλα οχι για πολυ,γιατι το λογαριασμο τους,εγω,οπως κι εσεις,θα τον πληρωσουμε,ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## santon

@Powerslave Οχι φιλε μου, εγω δεν θα τον πληρωσω..
Η ΕΕΤΤ, το ΙΝΚΑ και το υπουργειο εμποριου ειναι για αυτες τις περιπτωσεις
και δεν προκειται να πληρωσω κανενα λογαριασμο μεχρι να εχω 384/128 24χ7
Να μην το διαφημιζανε, θα μπλεξουν αυτοι οι κυριοι συντομα αν νομιζουν οτι μπορουν να εξαπατουν τους καταναλωτες. Αν μεχρι την αλλη εβδομαδα δεν εχουν βελτιωθει τα πραγματα, τοτε εγω προσωπικα θα τους βαλω να τα ξηλωσουν ολα, θα ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΩ ολα τα χρηματα πισω (ενεργοποιησεις γραμμης και γω δεν ξερω τι) και αποκατασταση της αληθειας, φτανουν πια οι ρεμουλες στην πλατη του καταναλωτη. Μιας και δεν ζουμε σε καθεστως μονοπωλιακο και πηραμε VIVODI καλη τη πιστη οτι θα μας προσφερει αυτα που διαφημιζε θεωρω οτι εξαπατηθηκαμε απο παραπλανητικη διαφημιση και και και... Λετε εκει στην ΕΕΤΤ και στο υπουργειο Εμποριου να μην τους ενδιαφερει το case ?

----------


## santon

Το απυθμενα ομως απαξιωτικο ρεκορ στην αντιμετωπιση που εχουν για τους πελατες τους εγκειται στο γεγονος οτι ενω εχουν τετοιο σοβαρο προβλημα τοσες μερες δεν εχουν αναρτησει καμμια ανακοινωση στο site τους. Σημερα κατι ψελλισαν για ξεκαρφωμα οτι αργει ο ΟΤΕ να παραδωσει dsl γραμμες ε και; καλυτερα, να κανουμε και κανενα ποστ γιατι αν μπουν και αλλοι ουτε το site τους δεν θα βλεπουμε :-)
Φυσικα για να μην αποθαρρυνουν μελοντικους πελατες. Δεν επρεπε ομως με καποιον τροπο να εχουν πληροφορησει τους ηδη υφισταμενους;. Σημερα ειναι η πρωτη μερα που το customer care τους μιλησε ξεκαθαρα για ελλειψη bandwidth !!Πιστευω η κυρια Ευφραιμογλου να μην τον απολυσει..
Μιλωντας για την κ. Ευφραιμογλου θυμηθηκα μια συνεντευξη της που διαβασα προσφατα στο περιοδικο νεο αν θυμαμαι καλα. Τι καλα που τα ελεγε, τι συγκροτημενη και σουπερ ντουπερ εταιρεια παρουσιαζε. Το οτι η συνεντευξη συνεπεσε με την απαρχη της διαφημιστικης εκστρατειας της VIVODI με βαζει σε σκεψεις για το κατα ποσο ηταν μια συνεντευξη η μια "συνεντευξη παρουσιαση"

----------


## boss

Έτσι είναι κανονικά θα πρέπει να μας χρεώσουν λιγότερο λόγο των αρκετών προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζει το δίκτυο τους!
Στην τελική εγώ(πιστεύω κ αρκετοί ακόμα) πήρα full llu μόνο κ μόνο για να μη μπλέκω σε τέτοιες γελοίες( το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πώ) καταστάσεις με πΟΤΕ, bandwidth κτλ... μ@λ@κίες!

----------


## santon

Ψαχνοντας λιγο το θεμα ανακαλυψα οτι δεν εχουν συνδεση με τον AIX με ολους τους providers. Για αυτο και αν βαλεις καποιο site απο τον οτενετ (οτε η πελατη του) παει σφαιρα. Το αντιθετο συμβαινει με τους πελατες της forthnet ! Αρα λοιπον σπαταλανε εισαγωμενο bandwidth για να εξυπηρετουν ελληνκους προορισμους. Επιπλεον οταν χρησιμοποιεις καποιες ευαισθητες στο latency εφαρμογες οπως terminal services διαπιστωνεις οτι συχνα αποσυνδεονται. Καποτε και η compulink εκανε αυτο το πραγμα, δηλαδη δεν ειχε connection agreements με ελληνες providers, η ιστορια φαινεται δεν διδασκει ομως..
*Εν κατακλειδι δεν ειναι ουτε προβλημα κεντρου, δηλαδη αν εχετε shared or no shared βρογχο) ουτε καν γραμμων τους με το εσωτερικο.*Ειναι προβλημα οτι ειτε ισως δεν εχουν κανει peer connection agreements μεσω AIX με ολους τους providers και δεν εχουν αγορασει επαρκες διεθνες bandwidth ειτε τεχνικα κατι παει πολυ στραβα εκει μεσα. Αρα λοιπον πουλανε vaponware (και betatesting) χωρις να εχουν προετοιμαστει για αυτο και χωρις να προετοιμασουν εμας για την ταλαιπωρια. Αφου παρουν τα ευρωπουλα του κοσμακη ΘΑ αγορασουν bandwidth, επισης ψευδως καταλογιζουν στον ΟΤΕ το προβλημα μιας και το προβλημα τους ειναι στις διεθνεις ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ συνδεσεις.-
για του λογου το αληθες παραθετω δυο traceroutes:

Tracing route to www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.0.0.1
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.0.0.138
  3    53 ms    52 ms    52 ms  lo0r721hal.vivodi.gr [80.76.42.144]
  4    55 ms    52 ms    53 ms  r721psy_hal.vivodi.gr [80.76.33.250]
  5    53 ms    51 ms    52 ms  r721imi_psy.vivodi.gr [80.76.34.166]
  6    53 ms    54 ms    56 ms  r721der_imi.vivodi.gr [80.76.34.161]
  7    55 ms    56 ms    52 ms  fe00r728der.vivodi.gr [80.76.32.30]
  8   122 ms   122 ms   123 ms  se20r722lon.vivodi.gr [80.76.33.246]
  9   140 ms   140 ms   137 ms  S1-0-0.LONAR3.London.opentransit.net [193.251.25
2.145]
 10   133 ms   136 ms   127 ms  P2-1.LONBB3.London.opentransit.net [193.251.154.
93]
 11   137 ms   137 ms   152 ms  POS3-0.BR1.LND9.ALTER.NET [146.188.50.145]
 12     *      128 ms   135 ms  so-0-2-0.TR1.LND9.ALTER.NET [146.188.7.241]
 13   131 ms   134 ms   132 ms  so-5-0-0.XR1.LND9.ALTER.NET [146.188.15.34]
 14   133 ms   133 ms   129 ms  POS3-0.cr1.lnd10.gbb.uk.uu.net [158.43.150.97]
 15   145 ms   136 ms     *     ge2-0.cr1.lnd8.gbb.uk.uu.net [158.43.254.58]
 16     *      142 ms   137 ms  ge0-0.gw1.lnd8.gbb.uk.uu.net [158.43.188.25]
 17   206 ms   204 ms   208 ms  forth-gw.customer.alter.net [146.188.66.30]
 18   209 ms     *      198 ms  core-ath-07.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.101]
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20   208 ms     *      218 ms  www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]


Φανταστικο εε;;; 20 hops για να δεις το web site του forthnet !!
Παμε λιγο ΟΤΕ τωρα..


Tracing route to www.otenet.gr [62.103.128.200]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.0.0.1
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.0.0.138
  3    52 ms    52 ms    55 ms  lo0r721hal.vivodi.gr [80.76.42.144]
  4    99 ms    93 ms   127 ms  172.16.30.34
  5    86 ms    83 ms    76 ms  otenet.aix.gr [195.130.89.2]
  6    72 ms    74 ms    84 ms  athe-GSRgw-ge21.otenet.net [62.103.7.3]
  7    92 ms    94 ms    84 ms  maro7300-athe-GSRgw.backbone.otenet.net [212.205
.223.194]
  8    82 ms    77 ms    79 ms  maro-MSFC2-A1-vlan2.otenet.net [212.205.222.110]

  9    77 ms    88 ms    90 ms  www.otenet.gr [62.103.128.200]

Trace complete.

Πολυ καλυτερο ε; και φαινεται και στο φορτωμα του site, ο,τι ανηκει στον ΟΤΕ παει πολυ καλα, τα υπολοιπα...

----------


## Powerslave

Εχω απογοητευθει.Ζητησα ηδη εννοειται καταργηση του τηλεφωνου,και υποβαθμιση του 512(?) σε 384(?).
Για να μη σας ψυχοπλακωνω δειτε το λινκ αυτο για να γελασει και και καθε πικραμενος...Το παπακι αναβει?
θα γινει το νεο μοτο μετα το σηκωσε το.Μαυρα χαλια.Δε θα περασει ετσι ομως!
http://www.insomnia.gr/phpBB2/thread403911.html
Αν δε το βγαζει κατευθειαν πατηστε απο γκουγκλ who is vivodi...7-8 αρθρο, το λινκ απο insomnia.gr και πειτε εντυπωσεις.

----------


## santon

Μπα μαλλον το παπακι αυτομολησε στην ποταμιά για χριστουγγενα, φοβουμενο collateral damages, σαν συναφες ειδος, απο την επερχομενη γενοκτονια των γαλοπουλων :-)
Φοβερο το link φιλε μου, καπως ετσι ειναι ομως τα πραγματα..

----------


## santon

Υπαρχει και αυτο..επειδη προσπαθω εδω και πεντε ωρες να δουλεψω αλλα ιντερνετ δεν εχω παρα μονο εχω καταληξει να κανω postings, αποφασισα να συμπληρωσω το εντυπο καταγγελιας απο http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/index2.htm

ΩΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΠΑΡΕΚΕΙ

----------


## Powerslave

@Santon Τωρα διαβαζω τα σχετικα αρθρα με το προβλημα με DSLAM που υπαρχει γενικως και με ορισμενα λενε μοντεμ,και το δικο μου αλκατελ 530,και τα συναφη αλκατελ και καποια σιεμενς.Περιμενουν εναν ξενο να τους αναβαθμισει το software στις 20/12.Εν κατακλειδι ειμαστε beta testers...μη πω μας πιασαν κοτσο.Καλα χριστουγεννα να χουμε τουλαχιστον με υγεια  :Smile:  

[/quote]

----------


## Powerslave

Συγχωρειστε τα απανωτα αρθρα,ηταν χωρις τη δικη μου βουληση,εκανα edit,ο browser τρεχει με την απιστευτη ταχυτητα των 582 bits/sec oυτε καν 1 πλεον...Ζαλιζομαι απο τοσο fast internet και δεν εχω αντιιλιγγικα φαρμακα.Γελω με τη διαφημιση που παριστανει το isdn με δορυ(no comment).Μηπως το adsl θα πρεπε να το απεικονισουν με τον καρβουνιαρη που μας πηγαινε καποτε στον εβρο να υπηρετησουμε τη πατριδα?

----------


## Powerslave

Εχει κολλησει τοσο που και ποστ δε μπορω να κανω πλεον σωστα,3 φορες το ιδιο εβγαλε.

----------


## santon

@powerslave Ναι οκ, να τους αναβαθμισει τα μοντεμ αλλα το προβλημα που διαπιστωνω σε εμενα εδω και μερες δεν ειναι θεμα μοντεμ η dslam, γιατι ξεκαθαρα οπου τα tracerouts η τα pathpings περνανε απο εξωτερικο πανε αργα και τα sites που ζητας. Οπου περνανε απο AIX πηγαινουν σφαιρα, μπες otenet.gr, cosmote.gr, tucows.otenet.gr για να καταλαβεις.
Συμπεραινω λοιπον οτι αυτα με τα dslam και τους ειδικους ειναι χαζομαρες για να αγορασουν χρονο. Ειναι θεμα uplink και ισως routing του δικτυου τους, αρα ειναι θεμα τι εχουν πληρωσει για να δινουν σε εμας που τους πληρωνουμε!.
Οσο για το beta testing απο το software ξερω οτι τα beta test προιοντα ειναι δωρεαν, εμεις γιατι να πληρωνουμε το beta testing της vivodi και της καθε vivodi ?
Πρεπει να μαθουμε οι καταναλωτες να εχουμε αξιοπρεπεια και να αξιοποιουμε τα εργαλεια που μας δινει η πολιτεια για να μην κατανταμε εξαπατημενοι. Αν στο τελος του μηνα σου στειλει η Vivodi 50 ευρω λογαριασμο θα τα πληρωσεις;. Ισως και να μην σου λειψουν αλλα θα τα πληρωσεις;. Και πως θα νοιωθεις οταν το κανεις; Και αν δεν τα πληρωσεις; δεν θα σε κυνηγησει με δικηγορους και εισπρακτικους μηχανισμους; και τοτε τι θα πεις; μα δεν ειχα το service που περιμενα; στη βραση κολλαει το σιδερο και δεν πρεπει να φοβομαστε να το πιανουμε.
Σε αρκετες χωρες του εξωτερικου οι καταναλωτικες οργανωσεις ειναι πανισχυρα εργαλεια ακομα και στη διαμορφωση των τιμων, στην Ελλαδα οχι, πρεπει ομως καποτε να γινουμε συνειδητοποιημενοι για τα δικαιωματα μας και να μην περιμενουμε τον κρατικο παρεμβατισμο η τον Deus ex Machina, προσωπικη αποψη βεβαια..

----------


## santon

http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=8

Το αλλο με τον Τοτο το ξερεις;

----------


## boss

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά...

----------


## apostolt

Λοιπον παιδες χθες το βραδυ εκανα μερικα τεστ με εναν φιλο μου που μενει ενα τετραγωνο πιο διπλα.Αυτος με forthnet/ote και εγω με vivo/ote.Παιδια οι ταχυτητες ηταν ολοιδιες.Απο οπου και να κατεβαζαμε κολλαγαμε και οι δυο στα 30KB ειτε ftp ειτε http.Οποτε μαλλον καταλαβαινω οτι τουλαχιστον για το εσωτερικο και για το δικο μου κεντρο ο οτε μας εχει κατεβασει ταχυτητα.Σε ολα αυτα προσθετω και το προβλημα της vivodi με το εξωτερικο και την ελλειψη bandwith και καταλαβαινω γιατι εχει τα χαλια της η γραμμη μου.

----------


## santon

Πηρα σημερα το πρωι το Helpdek τους και μου ειπαν οτι το προβλημα ειναι στον κομβο του Λονδινου και εκτιμουν οτι θα λυθει σε δυο εβδομαδες!! Σε ερωτηση γιατι διαφορα ελληνικα sites περνουν μεσω Λονδινου και οχι μεσω AIX δεν μου απαντησαν αλλα μου ειπαν οτι παντα ετσι ηταν!
Σε ερωτηση αν αυτο ηταν απροσμενη βλαβη στο Λονδινο η ελλειψη bandwidth απο την αθρωα προσελευση καινουργιων πελατων δεν πηρα απαντηση παρα σιωπη. Την ερωτηση μαλιστα τη διατυπωσα τρεις φορες για να βεβαιωθω οτι δια της επαναληψεως θα εχει επελθει και η κατανοηση της..
Σε ερωτηση αν μπορω να διακοψω τη συνδρομη μου ειπαν οχι γιατι εχω κανει συμβολαιο εξη μηνων. Το ο,τι δεν μπορω να δουλεψω απο το σπιτι και οτι εχω ηδη εκτεθει σε πελατες μου δεν τους αφορα φανταζομαι, σιγουρα ομως θα αφορα την ΕΕΤΤ και το υπουργειο εμποριου. Οπως ειπε και καποιος εδω περιττα τα λογια, ας γινουν και περιττες οι πραξεις λοιπον ..

----------


## imported_muhaha

> Το απυθμενα ομως απαξιωτικο ρεκορ στην αντιμετωπιση που εχουν για τους πελατες τους εγκειται στο γεγονος οτι ενω εχουν τετοιο σοβαρο προβλημα τοσες μερες δεν εχουν αναρτησει καμμια ανακοινωση στο site τους. Σημερα κατι ψελλισαν για ξεκαρφωμα οτι αργει ο ΟΤΕ να παραδωσει dsl γραμμες ε και; καλυτερα, να κανουμε και κανενα ποστ γιατι αν μπουν και αλλοι ουτε το site τους δεν θα βλεπουμε :-)
> Φυσικα για να μην αποθαρρυνουν μελοντικους πελατες. Δεν επρεπε ομως με καποιον τροπο να εχουν πληροφορησει τους ηδη υφισταμενους;. Σημερα ειναι η πρωτη μερα που το customer care τους μιλησε ξεκαθαρα για ελλειψη bandwidth !!Πιστευω η κυρια Ευφραιμογλου να μην τον απολυσει..
> Μιλωντας για την κ. Ευφραιμογλου θυμηθηκα μια συνεντευξη της που διαβασα προσφατα στο περιοδικο νεο αν θυμαμαι καλα. Τι καλα που τα ελεγε, τι συγκροτημενη και σουπερ ντουπερ εταιρεια παρουσιαζε. Το οτι η συνεντευξη συνεπεσε με την απαρχη της διαφημιστικης εκστρατειας της VIVODI με βαζει σε σκεψεις για το κατα ποσο ηταν μια συνεντευξη η μια "συνεντευξη παρουσιαση"


H κυρία αυτή δεν είχε δώσει και συνεντευξη στο περιοδικό της Aegean, ή θυμάμαι λάθος; Μάλιστα είχα καθήσει σοβαρά να τη διαβάσω για να δω τις προθέσεις της εταιρίας της. Πράγματι τα παρουσίαζε αρκετά ευοίωνα και ελπιδοφόρα τα πράγματα - ΤΟΤΕ!

Τώρα όμως, 17/12/2004, μετά τα διαφημιστικά μπάνγκ της εταιρίας με τα free modem και το δωρεάν dslphone, η πελατειακή βάση ανέβηκε, μάλλον πάνω από τις εκτιμήσεις τους. Την έλλειψη πρόβλεψης για τη διατήρηση της ποιότητας υπηρεσίας, "τώρα που γίναμε πολλοί", τους την καταλογίζω 100%.

Αυτά τα παθαίνουμε γιατί είναι νωρίς και όποτε είναι νωρίς δεν έχει προλάβει να αναπτυχθεί η καταναλωτική μας συνείδηση. Ακόμα και σε πιο προηγμένες χώρες από τη δική μας, οι κρατικοί μηχανισμοί συνεχίζουν να είναι πλαδαροί, αλλά τουλάχιστον η αυθαιρεσία περιορίζεται από τα κινήματα των καταναλωτών. Στη δική μας χώρα και ειδικά στον τομέα του Internet και της ευρυζωνικότητας θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε πολύ.. μα πολύ, κι ακόμα πιο πολύ. 

Λυπάμαι, αλλά η χώρα μας λέγεται Μεξικό 2 και όχι Ελλάδα, όποιος πιστεύει το αντίθετο έχασε. Ξυνά πικρά, αυτά είναι. Καλημέρα σε όλους.

----------


## BoGe

> .........
> 
> Σε ερωτηση αν μπορω να διακοψω τη συνδρομη μου ειπαν οχι γιατι εχω κανει συμβολαιο εξη μηνων. 
> 
> .........


Από την στιγμή που υπάρχει πρόλημα, το οποίο παρατείνεται, ίσως είναι ένα καλό επιχείρημα για να κάνεις διακοπή;

Το συμβόλαιο ίσως θα λέει κάπου για παροχή υπηρεσιών εκ μέρους της Vivodi, που αυτήν την στιγμή δεν είναι σωστές.

----------


## cbsf

Σχετικά με διακοπή κλπ, όλοι όσοι είμαστε ελ. επαγγελματίες, μπορούμε να πάμε σε ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. ΟΜΩΣ από τη μία ποιός έχει το χρόνο και το χρήμα, κι από την άλλη οι όροι που έχουμε υπογράψει τους καλύπτουν. Σε τι ποσοστό, μένει ο δικαστής να αποφασίσει. Αλλά ποιός θα το τραβήξει ως εκεί? Ελπίδες υπάρχουν μόνο εάν η κίνηση είναι συλλογική.

By the way, μήπως η όλη κατάσταση έχει να κάνει με το ότι ο ΟΤΕ αυτή τη βδομάδα άρχισε να δίνει μαζικά ADSL συνδέσεις σε συνδρομητές Forthnet κλπ οι οποίοι περίμεναν εδώ και μήνες?

----------


## ronaldinio

Πάντως από χτες το βράδι το πρόβλημα πρέπει να αποκαταστάθηκε. Αυτή τη στιγμή κατέβασα ένα μεγάλο αρχείο με 42 kb/sec!!! Υπόψιν είμαι με γραμμή 256/128!!!
Θα μας τρελάνει αυτή η Vivodi   :Shocked:

----------


## coftaras

Ταχω πάρει με την vivodi.Την έχω από τον Μάιο και είχα μείνει σε γενικές γραμμές ευχαριστημένος .Την τελευταία εβδομάδα και ιδιαιτέρα  τις τελευταίες μέρες η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο .Έλεος .Κατεβάζω το μέγιστο με 6 kb/s από 40 kb/s. Την Δευτέρα θα πάω από τα γραφεία της vivodi για να μιλήσω πρόσωπο με προσωπο με κάποιος τεχνικούς για να πάρω μια απάντηση γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό .   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## catfish

Παιδιά η Βιβόντι είπε ότι στις περιοχές που γίνεται αναβάθμιση (όπως είπαν) δεν θα μας χρεώσουν τίποτα κατά την διάρκεια της αναβάθμισης, δηλαδή για όλο τον Δεκέμβριο από ότι μού είπαν. Πήρα 3 φορές και μου είπαν και τις 3 το ίδιο   :Laughing:

----------


## coftaras

Ποιες ειναι αυτες ο περιοχες *catfish*?

----------


## catfish

Εγώ είμαι Ζωγράφου και είμαι μέσα και ένας φίλος είναι στον Πειραιά και είναι επίσης μέσα σίγουρα. Κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου και για τα Πατήσια.

----------


## catfish

Εγω είμαι Ζωφράφου και είμαι μέσα, ένας φίλος είναι Πειραιά και ρώτησε και είναι και αυτός μέσα στις περιοχές αυτές. Επίσης κάτι πήρε τ'αυτί μου και για Πατήσια.

----------


## catfish

Εγω είμαι Ζωφράφου και είμαι μέσα, ένας φίλος είναι Πειραιά και ρώτησε και είναι και αυτός μέσα στις περιοχές αυτές. Επίσης κάτι πήρε τ'αυτί μου και για Πατήσια.

----------


## lunatic

Εγω που πρεπει να κανω dl 3gb αρχειο μου λετε τι να κανω?

Χτες πρωτη νυχτα κατεβασα τα 300πρωτα mb ...εχω ελπιδες να το εχω πριν το νεο ετος??


.....

----------


## catfish

Εγω είμαι Ζωφράφου και είμαι μέσα, ένας φίλος είναι Πειραιά και ρώτησε και είναι και αυτός μέσα στις περιοχές αυτές. Επίσης κάτι πήρε τ'αυτί μου και για Πατήσια.

----------


## catfish

Εγω είμαι Ζωγράφου και είμαι μεσα, ένας φίλος στον Πειραιά τηλεφώνησε και είναι και αυτός μέσα σ'αυτές τις περιοχές. Επίσης κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου για Πατήσια.

----------


## icedfun

Παιδιά μην ψάχνετε λύση στα προβλήματά σας απο το τηλέφωνο.Τα άτομα δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνετε.Μία λενε οτι είχαν πρόβλημα έξω,μία οτι υπάρχει γενικό και αόριστο πρόβλημα,200 φορές λενε οτι φταίει ο Φορέας (έτσι θα βγάλω το παιδί μου τόσες φορές που το άκουσα).
 Η απάντηση όμος είναι μία και ήρθε απο ένα παληκάρι στο τμήμα ΒΛΑΒΩΝ του πΟΤΕ.Η βιβόντι ΜΠΟΥΚΩΣΕ (ναι έτσι ακριβώς μου το είπε) και ΖΗΤΗΣΕ απο τον οτε ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ...
 2 εβδομάδες ε?Για να δούμε....Όσο για το 6μηνο συμβόλαιο,σπάει εύκολα,μην κολλάτε...

  Μπούκωσε?Ζήτησε?Παγιο?

 Το αφήνω στην φαντασία σας   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## catfish

Εγώ είμαι Ζωγράφου και είμαι μέσα σ'αυτές τις περιοχές. Ένας φίλος στον Πειραιά, τηλεφώνησε και είναι και αυτός μέσα. Έπίσης κάτι πήρε τ' αυτί μου για Πατήσια.

----------


## catfish

Ζωγράφου είμαι εγώ και είμαι μέσα σ'αυτές τις περιοχές. Ένας φίλος στον Πειραιά, τηλεφώνησε και είναι και αυτός μέσα. Έπίσης κάτι πήρε τ' αυτί μου για Πατήσια.

----------


## kokonik

Και εγω απο εχθές το απογευματακι είμαι μια χαρα!Eπεξα mohaa και FM ανετα χωρις κανενα πρόβλημα.Το site αυτο ειχε σοβαρο πρόβλημα εχθες αλλα κατα τα αλλα καλα  :Wink:

----------


## kokonik

Εγω απο εχθές ολα καλα.Επεξα mohaa και FM ανετα χωρις πρόβλημα.Μονο που το site ειχε προβλημα εχθες και ανυσιχησα  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Cue

Ναι ποιες είναι, γιατί έχει περάσει και εδώ στο Ηράκλειο αυτές τις μέρες...

----------


## Rama

27,κατι KBytes/sec με 256/128 sharred LLU. Just connected. Καλα πάει νομίζω.

----------


## Rama

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.x.x.x)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 9,43 s
Bandwidth: 217,08 Kbps (27,13 KBps)

----------


## catfish

Ζωγράφου που είμαι εγώ είναι μια περιοχή, επίσης ο Πειραιάς είναι που πήρε ένας φίλος τηλέφωνο και ρώτησε. Κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου και για Πατήσια.

----------


## toro

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.

Πριν από λίγο μίλησα κι'εγώ με κάποιον από τους επιστήμονες στο 13880, ο οποίος εκτός από το τραγουδάκι που του έχουν πει να λέει, μου είπε για τα δύο καίρια ζητήματα ότι:

Α) Πιθανόν μέχρι την Τετάρτη να έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα,
Β) Πιθανόν να υπάρξει κάποιου είδους ρύθμιση για το προβληματικό επίπεδο της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας.

Για την ιστορία είμαι στα Χανιά και εδώ και δέκα μέρες περίπου η ίδια ιστορία με όλους, δηλαδή η ταχύτητα δεν πάει πάνω από 10-12KB/sec στις καλές και στις κακές πέφτει κάτω από τα 3KB/sec.

Επειδή τώρα έχει περάσει ένα χρονικό διάστημα κατά το οποίο έχω διαμορφώσει άποψη για την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας που προσφέρει η Vivodi, θα περιμένω να τελειώσει το εξάμηνο συμβόλαιο και διατηρώντας την γραμμή θα επιλέξω την HOL σαν παροχέα. 
Δεν θέλω με τίποτα OTE σαν παροχέα γραμμής, αλλά δεν θέλω με τίποτα ούτε και Vivodi σαν παροχέα Internet. Νομίζω πως είναι η καλύτερη λύση, εκτός αν διαψευστώ βέβαια και ανακαλύψω περισσότερα πράγματα για τη Vivodi με αφορμή αυτό το πρόβλημα που έχει παρουσιαστεί.

----------


## toro

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.

Πριν από λίγο μίλησα κι'εγώ με κάποιον από τους επιστήμονες στο 13880, ο οποίος εκτός από το τραγουδάκι που του έχουν πει να λέει, μου είπε για τα δύο καίρια ζητήματα ότι:

Α) Πιθανόν μέχρι την Τετάρτη να έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα,
Β) Πιθανόν να υπάρξει κάποιου είδους ρύθμιση για το προβληματικό επίπεδο της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας.

Για την ιστορία είμαι στα Χανιά και εδώ και δέκα μέρες περίπου η ίδια ιστορία με όλους, δηλαδή η ταχύτητα δεν πάει πάνω από 10-12KB/sec στις καλές και στις κακές πέφτει κάτω από τα 3KB/sec.

Επειδή τώρα έχει περάσει ένα χρονικό διάστημα κατά το οποίο έχω διαμορφώσει άποψη για την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας που προσφέρει η Vivodi, θα περιμένω να τελειώσει το εξάμηνο συμβόλαιο και διατηρώντας την γραμμή θα επιλέξω την HOL σαν παροχέα. 
Δεν θέλω με τίποτα OTE σαν παροχέα γραμμής, αλλά δεν θέλω με τίποτα ούτε και Vivodi σαν παροχέα Internet. Νομίζω πως είναι η καλύτερη λύση, εκτός αν διαψευστώ βέβαια και ανακαλύψω περισσότερα πράγματα για τη Vivodi με αφορμή αυτό το πρόβλημα που έχει παρουσιαστεί.

----------


## yiannakas

παιδια σκατά πάει.....

----------


## Zarzour

Παιδιά...έχω την χαρά να σας ανακοινώσω πως η γραμμή μου (256/128) (κέντρο Δάφνης) μόλις άρχισε να δουλεύει στο full!!!...είναι Σάββατο 10:20μμ   :Laughing:   :Guitar:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  
Ελπίζω τελικά να έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμηση (όπως φαίνεται) :mrgree

----------


## Zarzour

> Παιδιά...έχω την χαρά να σας ανακοινώσω πως η γραμμή μου (256/128) (κέντρο Δάφνης) μόλις άρχισε να δουλεύει στο full!!!...είναι Σάββατο 10:20μμ      
> Ελπίζω τελικά να έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμηση (όπως φαίνεται) :mrgree

----------


## Zarzour

Παιδιά... τελικά φαίνεται οτι έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμηση (όπως φαίνεται) στο κέντρο Δάφνης!!!...είναι Σάββατο 10:20μμ   :Laughing:   :Guitar:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:

----------


## santon

@coftaras Η ελληνικη επικρατεια :-)

Χωρις πλακα ομως, απο χτες το βραδυ παει καλυτερα αλλα με ισοποσες περιοδους ασταθειας. Φυσικα το προβλημα του routing για πολλα ελληνικα sites και δικτυακους προορισμους (το οποιο αυτο με ενδιαφερει μιας και δουλευω σαν admin σε εταιρειες με terminal services) εξακολουθει, η Vivodi τα περναει μεσω λονδινου και ετσι φτανουμε στα 20 hops για να δουμε Ελλαδα..
Αυτα εκανε καποτε και η compulink και εβγαλε κακο ονομα, για να δουμε τωρα..
Αυτα εν ετη 2004 ομως ειναι απαραδεκτα, καποτε τα θεωρουσαμε παιδικες ασθενειες του ελληνικου ιντερνετ, τωρα ομως τα πραγματα για καποιους που δεν το εχουν καταλαβει ειναι εξαιρετικα σοβαρα. 
Αρκετοι τηλεεργαζονται (πχ. τη Δευτερα θα στησω ενα VPN μεταξυ Αιγυπτου και Αγγλιας, αρα θα χρειαζομαι προσβαση σε servers στις δυο αυτες χωρες, θα δουλευει η Vivodi ?) και αρκετοι ειναι τεχνικα ενημεροι να καταλαβαινουν τις λαμογιες. Εχω κανει ηδη εγραφη καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ η οποια μαλιστα με ενημερωσαν οτι πρωτοκολληθηκε και εξεταζεται, νισαφι πια..

----------


## santon

@Coftaras Η Ελληνικη επικρατεια @-)

Απο χτες παει καλυτερα ομως με ισοποσα διαστηματα ασταθειας και αναταραχης.
Το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι οπως πριν δεκα χρονια που η compulink εκανε αναλογα rouring για ελληνικους προορισμους και ειχε βγαλει κακο ονομα, νομιζα οτι αυτα ηταν παιδικες ασθενειες.
Εν ετη 2004 ομως ειναι απαραδεκτο αυτο που συμβαινει θα θελω καποιον προορισμο στην ελλαδα και να περναω απο 20 hops για να τον φτασω.
Καποιοι πλεον τηλεεργαζονται και καποιοι εχουν την τεχνικη ικανοτητα να διαπιστωνουν τις λαμογιες, αυτο πρεπει να γινει κατανοητο απο τους ISPs διοτι το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι μονο τσατακια και Pp..
Τη δευτερα εχω να στησω ενα vpn μεταξυ αιγυπτου και αγγλιας, που σημαινει οτι πρεπει να δουλεψω remotely σε αυτες τις χωρες, θα δουλευει ομως η vivodi ? H θα με πεταει εξω καθε πεντε λεπτα;
Σε καθε περιπτωση με ενημερωσαν απο ΕΕΤΤ οτι η καταγγελια μου πρωτοκολληθηκε και εξεταζεται, ετσι για να μπαινει ο καθε κατεργαρης στον παγκο του!

----------


## catfish

Zωγράφου είμαι εγώ και είναι μέσα σ' αυτές, ένας φίλος μένει στον Πειραιά και του είπαν στο τηλ ότι είναι. Επίσης κάτι πήρε τ' αυτί μου και για Πατήσια.

----------


## whitehed

Το προβλημα ειναι με το εξωτερικο και κυριως οτι παει μεσω αγγλιας(αργο και καθολου σταθερο) ομως υπαρχει συνδεση με ολα τα site.Οτιδηποτε μενει εντος Ελλαδος παει σφαιρα...Το περασμενο σ/κ που ειχα παλι το ιδιο προβλημα οταν εβαζα τον proxy της vivodi στο ie ολα ηταν κανονικα.Ομως τωρα εχει ψοφησει και ο proxy!!!!!Επειδη φευγω αυριο για διακοπες δεν θελω να ασχοληθω με helpdesk και τετοια...Τωρα απο αυτα που λετε ισως να υπαρχει καποια αναβαθμιση-ρυθμιση του δικτιου της vivodi με εξωτερικο μιας και το προβλημα συμβαινει κυριως τα σ/κ.Υποψιν σε πολλους εχει αλλαξει και η ip μετα απο μηνες  :Wink:  Μιλαω παντα για γραμμες vivodi-vivodi.Οι φιλοι που εχουν οτε-vivodi πρεπει νομιζω πρωτα να ψαχνουν το κομματι Οτε...

----------


## lunatic

τι καλα ρε παιδια...τι καλα....
και εγω μιλησα 2 φορες 
τη μια μου ειπαν εως 25 το μηνος θα εχει προβλημα ...την αλλη μου ειπαν οτι θα ειναι μεχρι τελη του μηνος

----------


## icedfun

Παιδιά,στην vivodi δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται.... Έχουμε και λέμε

 Dslam (siemens παρακαλώ,απο τα καινούργια,με το "πρόβλημα") ΟΤΕ

Δείτε πως είμαι απο Forthnet....
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 115.79Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 334.85kb/s
Και δείτε πως είμαι απο Vivodi....
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 7,40 s
Bandwidth: 276,87 Kbps (34,61 KBps)

 ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ : Το 13880 κάνει κακό στο νευρικό σας σύστημα.ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.Εγώ τουλάχιστον έτσι βρήκα λύση στα 1000 προβλήματα με την vivodi ως τώρα...Όσο για το 6μηνο,αυτό είναι λόγω του δωρεάν modem αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Κατά τα άλλα απλή μηνιαία συνδρομή δίνουμε.50 euro για την ελευθερία μας η το modem στο κεφάλι...μαζί με μια καταγγελία.

 Στην προπαγάνδα το 99% είναι ψέμα και το 1% είναι μισή αλήθεια.Η vivodi βαρίοταν να βάλει το 0.5 και την έκανε 100%.

 Επίσης,σε περίπτωση που το ξεχάσατε,είναι Δεκέμβριος μήνας.Γιορτές,άδειες κλπ θα πάνε περίπατο για την δική μας εξυπηρέτιση?Λέμε τώρα...

----------


## apostolt

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 111.84Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 57.02kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 112.34Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 39.01kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link


Χαλια χαλια ειμαστε Ζωγραφου

----------


## coftaras

Πες μεγαλε .Πολυ χαλια .Ελαφρος καλυτερα απο PSTN 56k

----------


## Ph03NiX

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.219.59)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 0,19 s
Bandwidth: 10.574,14 Kbps (1.321,77 KBps)
Mε ADSL 384k!!!

----------


## wintech2003

Παίζεις μήπως μεσα απο κανενα proxy?

----------


## whitehed

Ειπαμε το vivodi test μονο με ΙΕ...

----------


## whitehed

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.22*.**)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 6,50 s
Bandwidth: 315,26 Kbps (39,41 KBps)

256/128 shared οπως ειπα και πιο πανω οτι παιζει μεσα στην ελλαδα πεταει το προβλημα ειναι με το εξωτερικο.

----------


## whitehed

Results from broadband speed test recorded on Sunday, 19 December 2004, 00:10.

Your Connection
Direction
 Actual Speed
 True Speed (estimated)

Downstream 54 Kbps (6.8 KB/sec) 58 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
Upstream 64 Kbps (8.0 KB/sec) 69 Kbps (inc. overheads) 

απο το www.adslguide.org.uk  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ

----------


## boss

Τα μαύρο της το χάλι έφτιαξε!
Πήρα τηλ και έθεσα το ερώτημα περί χρέωσης γιατι το πρόβλημα είναι κοντά 10 μέρες γεμάτες παρακαλώ.
Κάπου εκεί μου ανέφερε ότι όλοι οι πελάτες το ίδιο πράγμα αναρωτιούνται κ έτσι αφού ανταλλάξαμε στοιχεία ονόματα κτλ κτλ περιμένω να μιλήσω με κάοιον υπεύθυνο(μάλον ανεύθυνο θα έλεγα γιατί τέτοιο πράγμα δεν υπάρχει εκεί μέσα) ώστε να δούμε πως θα διευθετηθεί το θέμα της χρέωσης!
*Σας συμβουλεύω να κάνετε όλοι(όσοι δεν) 1 τηλ κ να ρωτήσετε τι θα γίνει με το θέμα της χρέωσης για όλο αυτό το διάστημα που ταλαιπωρούμαστε.*
Ελπίζω να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου μόνο κ μόνο επειδή ανταλλάξαμε στοιχεία(ονοματεπώνυμο τηλεφωνήτριας κ κάποιος ΚΑΠΑΤΟΣ που είναι υπευθυνός να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για την διευθέτηση με βάση τα λεγόμενα της)!
Κάνω υπομονή μέχρι δευτέρα αν δεν έχει επικοινωνήσει κανείς θα τους πάρω τηλ κ θα τα κάνω πουτ@ν@ εκεί μέσα!
Έχει γ@μηθεί όλη η ελλάδα από την vivodi κ οι ΑΛΗΤΕΣ εκεί μέσα ψάχνουν(από τα γραφώμενα σας) να βρούν ποιές περιοχές έχουν πρόβλημα;;;;
ΈΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΘΡΑΣΟΣ!

----------


## cbsf

Να ανοίξουμε ένα thread όπου θα γράψει ο καθένας (ΜΟΝΟ) την απάντηση που πήρε τηλεφωνικά?

----------


## AstSam

Απάντηση -

Ζητάμε συγνώμη για την όλη ταλαιπωρία , είχαμε αυξημένη προσέλευση χρηστών τις τελευταίες μέρες , μέχρι τα μέσα της ερχόμενης βδομάδας το πρόβλημα θα έχει λυθεί
Και πάλι ζητάμε συγνώμη

Αυτά...

Όποιος είναι Θεσ/νίκη , προκειμένου να μην περιμένει ατελείωτες ώρες στο 13880 , ας πάρει το 2311758400 , το τηλέφωνο των γραφείων τους

----------


## icedfun

Ελπίζω η vivodi να κάνει πράξη όλα αυτά που μας λένε τόσες μέρες.Απ' οτι είδα το Siemens DSLAM που είμαι ρυθμίστικε στα 448/160 και με forthnet κατεβάζω 44άρια   :Twisted Evil:  
   Αν δώ ταχύτητα κάτω απο 40 μετά την "αναβάθμιση" θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει...Υπομονή...  :Evil:

----------


## DjArte

Actual Speed


True Speed (estimated)
Downstream 	313 Kbps (39.1 KB/sec) 	338 Kbps (inc. overheads)
Upstream 	131 Kbps (16.4 KB/sec) 	141 Kbps (inc. overheads)

vivodi full llu 384/128 από το site του whitehed

----------


## Pieros

εμενα μου ειπα πως θα ερθει μειωμενος ο λογαριασμος

----------


## coftaras

Let's see ....άμα δεν το δω με τα μάτια μου εγώ δεν πιστεύω τίποτα.
Πάντως τις τελευταίες ώρες παθαίνει διαλείψεις η σύνδεση σε σχέση με το πρωί .Πιάνει και .......20 kb/sec ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ταχύτητα .  :Lips Sealed:   :Crying:

----------


## papdoux

Εκει που νομιζα οτι εφτιαξε, σερνομαι. Για μια στιγμη νομιζα οτι ειχα εγω προβλημα αλλα απο οτι βλεπω, ειναι πολλοι. Μονο στη vivodi ειναι ετσι τοσο καιρο; Σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να αλλαξω αλλα που να πας; στον πΟΤΕ;

----------


## yiannakas

> εμενα μου ειπα πως θα ερθει μειωμενος ο λογαριασμος


συγκεκριμένα σε εσένα ή γενικά σε όλους?

----------


## lunatic

παιδες δραμα η κατασταση ... εχω φτασει σε σημειο να χαιρομαι οταν πιανω speed κατι παραπανω απο 10...
δε ξερω για σας αλλα εγω δεν εχω υπομονη εως τελη του μηνος που μου ειπαν....να φτιαξει? το προβλημα...



και δε με ενδιαφερει καθολου αν θα μου ερθει μειωμενος ο λογαριασμος γιατι με τα νευρα μου δε θα παιζει κανεις...για να πω την αληθεια και να με πληρωναν απο πανω παλι νευρα θα ειχα....δε με ενδιαφερει το 50αρικο που δινω γιατι θελω και το δινω ...αλλα απαιτω αφου πληρωνω για κατι να μου το δινουν

----------


## yiannakas

δεν έπρεπε να μας είχαν ενημερώσει όλους με ένα απλό email? προς τι οι ολοσέλιδες διαφημίσεις στις εφημερίδες και οι γιγαντοαφίσες στους δρόμους αν δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει τους ήδη πελάτες της. 
Ελπίζω να το διαβάζει κανένας του τμήμα μάρκετιγκ της εταιρείας
Εμένα μου είχαν πει ότι θα έφτιαχνε μέχρι την παρασκευή που μας πέρασε και ότι έφταιγε ο οτε...

----------


## Undertow

Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά ;γιατί τόσο σύρσιμο;;;με 4k/s κατεβάζω εδώ και 6 μέρες!!!

Δεν θα τα πάμε καθόλου καλά με την vivodi τελικά.Εκεί που ήμουν κατενθουσιασμένος γιατί δεν είχα συναντήσει κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ και 3 μήνες , τώρα δεν κατεβάζω ούτε σελίδα html...

Δείτε και ένα bandwidth test που έκανα πριν λίγο:

Personal test results
Speed
51 kilobits per second

Communications 51 kilobits per second
Storage 6.2 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 2.7 minutes
Subjective rating Slow

----------


## apostolt

Παιδια εμενα εφτιαξε τωρα στις 10 και κατι.Κατεβαζω δυο τορρεντ με 38 και ανεβαζω με 11.Βεβαια εχει καποιες στιγμες που πεφτει στα 28 και μετα επενερχεται.Παντως να το φτιαξουν 10 το βραδυ Κυριακης, λιγο κουφο μου φαινεται.

*11:25* Τι ηθελα και μιλησα.Ξαναπεθανε η γραμμη παλι στα 18KB max. :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  
Ποιος παζει με τα καλωδια ρε παιδια?????????

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

Paidia kai egw apo kaisargiani mia apo ta idia apo to kako sto xirotero alla emena mou kanane kali Gkafa sto pexnidi ti ADSL mpika prin apo 4 meres kai enw toys exw zitisi 512/128 kai bebea me xronoyne giafto ston ote me exoyn dilosi gia 384/128 kai otan tous pira til mou ipan oti afti blepoyn 512.. ante na bris akri!!!!!

ZITW SIGNOMI GIA TA ELINIKA MOU ALLA EPIDI EIMAI ANOTHOGRAFOS GRAFO ME AFTON TON TROPW...

----------


## aroutis

εδω και 4 μέρες έχει φτιάξει Ακρόπολη, είναι σαν πριν, 440kbps down, το θέμα βέβαια με το dslam στο lock 320/704 είναι άλλο θέμα, πάντως η γραμμή είναι πίσω στα φυσιολογικά 512/128 της.

(Επιτέλους δηλαδή ...!)

----------


## boss

Εδώ Δάφνη μια από τα ίδια... απορώ με κάποιους γιατί νομίζω ότι από το ίδιο κέντρο λένε ότι τα πράγματα έφτιαξαν κ αναρωτιέμαι
1. Υπάλληλοι της vivo είναι;
2. Δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι σημαίνει καλή/κακή λειτουργία;   :Rolling Eyes:  

Πέρα από αυτό look at me baby:

----------


## Arekanderu

Παιδιά μην τρελλένεστε! Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό και όχι της Vivodi. Ο ΟΤΕ επειδή είχε συνεχώς καινούριους χρήστες και δεν ήθελε να κάνει upgrade στην γραμμή εξωτερικού αποφάσησε να το παίξουν έξυπνοι και να πειράξουν τα Siemens DSLAMs βάζοντας custom firmwares ώστε να ρίξουν λίγο το speed σε όλα τα ports και να πάρουνε αυτο το έξτρα bandwidth. Πολλοί users δεν ξέραν κάν οτι από 380 είχανε πια 320 αλλά έλα ντε που ξεκινήσαν τα γενιότερα προβλήματα επειδή το firmware δεν ήταν official απο Siemens αλλά δικιά τους μπούρδα. Τελος Νοεμβρίου ήρθαν τεχνικοί της Siemens στην Ελλάδα και προσπαθούν να αποκαταστήσουν της μπούρδες του ΟΤΕ. Η βλάβη ίσως καταστρέψει τελείως τα DSLAM και θα αγοράσουνε μάλλον Alcatel για να τα αντικαταστήσουνε οπότε .. θέλανε να γλυτώσουνε έξοδα και τώρα θα πληρώσουνε και καινούρια DSLAM και καινούρια γραμμή για εξωτερικό.

----------


## BoGe

> Παιδιά μην τρελλένεστε! Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό και όχι της Vivodi. 
> ..........


Δεν έχεις δίκιο, το πρόβλημα ισχύει και σε όσους έχουν Full από Vivodi.

----------


## Arekanderu

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Arekanderu
> 
> Παιδιά μην τρελλένεστε! Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό και όχι της Vivodi. 
> ..........
> 
> 
> Δεν έχεις δίκιο, το πρόβλημα ισχύει και σε όσους έχουν Full από Vivodi.


Και από που νομίζεις ότι παίρνουν γραμμές? Έκτός από τον ΟΤΕ γραμμή με το εξωτερικό μόνο η Forthnet έχει. Αυτό που έχει κάνει η Vivodi είναι να έχει νοικιάσει ουσιαστικά μέρος του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ και να το κάνει handle όπως θέλει. Οπότε , άμα οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ έχουνε πρόβλημα τότε και οι νοικιασμένες γραμμές του ΟΤΕ έχουνε πρόβλημα. Ουσιαστικά ο μόνος καλός λόγος για να έχεις FULL LLU είναι το ότι το μέρος που έχει πάρει η Vivodi δεν είναι υπερφορτωμένο και ΙΣΩΣ να κάνουν και καλύτερο maintenance της γραμμής και όχι όπως στον ΟΤΕ. Φυσικά και ναι, είναι πολύ καλός λόγος!

----------


## cbsf

Ακριβώς! Ούτε ένα email!
Θα βάλουν μυαλό όταν στο 6μηνο αλλάξουμε εταιρεία...

----------


## santon

@Arekanderu Τι λες φιλε μου, που το ξερεις οτι δεν εχει δικο της κυκλωμα η Βιβοντι με εξωτερικο; Δηλαδη ο ΟΤΕ φταιει για τα χαλια της ή η αγνωμοσυνη και απειρια τους οτι θα βουλιαξουν με τοσους χρηστες; συγγνωμη μηπως εισαι υπαλληλος τους ; 
@cbsf ουτε ενα εμαιλ ουτε ενα τηλεφωνημα, αυτο δεν ειναι εξοργιστικο; Καποιος απο εκει μεσα ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ να στειλει ενα sent to all και να μας εξηγησει τι ακριβως συμβαινει και ποτε θα λυθει.. Κανεις ουτε ομως, λουφαζουν εδω ο κοσμος το εχει τουμπανο  (vivodi sucks) και αυτοι κρυφο καμαρι.

Εδω και δυο μερες ειναι μες στην τρελλη ασταθεια, ρεπει ομως προς την κακη πλευρα. Και το χειροτερο..δεν εχουμε πληροφορηση, λες και δεν ειμαστε καταναλωτες, πελατες πως το λενε βρε παιδι μου. Εγω πηρα 3-4 φορες στο 13880 σταματησα να ασχολουμαι γιατι καθε φορα μου λεγανε διαφορετικες ιστοριες. Αντιγραφω απο το site τους:

Όραμα και φιλοσοφία
Το όραμα της VIVODI TELECOM
είναι να αναδειχθεί ως ο ηγετικός φορέας τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα και στη Νοτιοανατολική Ευρώπη. 
Η VIVODI TELECOM έχει πελατοκεντρική φιλοσοφία.


Ναι αμε πελατοκεντρικη φιλοσοφια, απο ποιο βιβλιο μαρκετινγκ το ξεσηκωσαν αυτο;
Για να στησεις ενα isp δεν φτανει μια καλη υποδομη και μερικα ρουτερακια δεξια αριστερα, θελει και συνεπεια την οποια οι κυριοι αυτοι δεν διαθετουν.

----------


## BoGe

> Και από που νομίζεις ότι παίρνουν γραμμές? Έκτός από τον ΟΤΕ γραμμή με το εξωτερικό μόνο η Forthnet έχει. Αυτό που έχει κάνει η Vivodi είναι να έχει νοικιάσει ουσιαστικά μέρος του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ και να το κάνει handle όπως θέλει. Οπότε , άμα οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ έχουνε πρόβλημα τότε και οι νοικιασμένες γραμμές του ΟΤΕ έχουνε πρόβλημα. Ουσιαστικά ο μόνος καλός λόγος για να έχεις FULL LLU είναι το ότι το μέρος που έχει πάρει η Vivodi δεν είναι υπερφορτωμένο και ΙΣΩΣ να κάνουν και καλύτερο maintenance της γραμμής και όχι όπως στον ΟΤΕ. Φυσικά και ναι, είναι πολύ καλός λόγος!


Από ότι κατάλαβα είπες ότι μόνο η FORTHnet έχει δικό της δίκτυο;

Και η Tellas έχει δικό της δίκτυο.
Αλλά και αν όντως έχει μόνο η FORTHnet, γιατί δεν έχουν τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες;

----------


## Arekanderu

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Arekanderu
> 
> Και από που νομίζεις ότι παίρνουν γραμμές? Έκτός από τον ΟΤΕ γραμμή με το εξωτερικό μόνο η Forthnet έχει. Αυτό που έχει κάνει η Vivodi είναι να έχει νοικιάσει ουσιαστικά μέρος του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ και να το κάνει handle όπως θέλει. Οπότε , άμα οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ έχουνε πρόβλημα τότε και οι νοικιασμένες γραμμές του ΟΤΕ έχουνε πρόβλημα. Ουσιαστικά ο μόνος καλός λόγος για να έχεις FULL LLU είναι το ότι το μέρος που έχει πάρει η Vivodi δεν είναι υπερφορτωμένο και ΙΣΩΣ να κάνουν και καλύτερο maintenance της γραμμής και όχι όπως στον ΟΤΕ. Φυσικά και ναι, είναι πολύ καλός λόγος!
> 
> 
> Από ότι κατάλαβα είπες ότι μόνο η FORTHnet έχει δικό της δίκτυο;
> 
> Και η Tellas έχει δικό της δίκτυο.
> Αλλά και αν όντως έχει μόνο η FORTHnet, γιατί δεν έχουν τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες;


Μα,ούτε η Tellas έχει δικιά της γραμμή. Και αυτή νοικιάζει από ΟΤΕ. Από όσο διαβάζω και στα άλλα forums για τους υπόλοιπους provider έχουνε ολοι από κάποιο σύμπτωμα του γενικότερου προβλήματος. Στην Tellas αναφέρουν ότι πέφτει η γραμμή κάθε μερικές μέρες. Επίσης κάπου αλλού αναφέρουν ότι υπάρχει άνοδος ταχύτητας οπότε τα DSLAMs που ήταν σχετικά με την Tellas αναβαθμιστήκαν ήδη ενώ της Vivodi προφανώς το Upgrading δεν εχει τελειώσει ακόμα. 

Το πρόβλημα με το ότι έπεφτε η γραμμή μου το έχουνε αναφέρει και άλλοι φίλοι μου καθώς και με το ότι σέρνεται εδώ και 8 μέρες η γραμμής τους ( οπως και η δικιά μου που είμαι με Vivodi Full LLU ) ενώ έχουνε OTE και οι δύο. Γενικά απλά πιστεύω ότι παρόλο που η κατάσταση ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ και δεν εχει σημασία ποιος φταίει περισσότερο αλλά το ότι ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να λειτουργούνε όλα σωστά , δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πολλά. Πίστεψε με και εγώ έχω αρχίσει και τσαντίζομαι αλλά ...μόνο υπομονή μπορούμε να κάνουμε με όλους τους κωλοκάφρους που έχουμε μπλέξει σε αυτήν την μπανανία.




> @Arekanderu Τι λες φιλε μου, που το ξερεις οτι δεν εχει δικο της κυκλωμα η Βιβοντι με εξωτερικο; Δηλαδη ο ΟΤΕ φταιει για τα χαλια της ή η αγνωμοσυνη και απειρια τους οτι θα βουλιαξουν με τοσους χρηστες; συγγνωμη μηπως εισαι υπαλληλος τους ;


Μπορείς να πάρεις και να ρωτήσεις και κάποιον σοβαρό τεχνικό στην Vivodi και να στο πεί και ο ίδιος. Δεν ειναι μυστικό ή σύνδεση που έχει ο κάθε provider και το διαθέσιμο bandwidth! 

Οχι, δεν είμαι υπάλληλος τους.

Πήρα και εγώ ενα τηλ τώρα να ακούσω και μια εκδοχή απο εκεί και μίλησα με έναν τεχνικό ( αφού την ειπα λίγο σε μια κοπέλλα που προφανώς έλεγε ιστοριούλα που της έχουνε πεί ) και ουσιαστικά ο άνθρωπος μου ανέφερε το όλο πρόβλημα με τα DSLAMs συν το ότι κάνουνε και αυτοί upgrades στους κόμβους τους και ότι το πρόβλημα θα έχει λυθεί μέχρι τα μέσα της εβδομάδας και γνώριζε πολύ καλα ότι συμβαίνει εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες και ότι πολλοί χρήστες έχουνε τσαντιστεί. Υπομονηηηηηηηηηηηη!!!!

----------


## santon

@Arekanderu 
Αντε να δουμε, ας περιμενουμε..

----------


## Arekanderu

santon, τώρα διαβαζα και αυτά που γράφουν εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/thread12232-0-asc-0.html και πραγματικά ..τι να πεί κανείς...ποιον να κατηγορήσεις πρώτα. Απλά δεν έχει νοήμα.

----------


## cbsf

Αυτό που είπαν και σε μένα (σήμερα) είναι ότι το πρόβλημα είναι πανελλαδικό και ότι θα λυθεί σε μια βδομάδα. Επίσης "έπρεπε να έχω ενημερωθεί" ΧΑΧΑΧΑ. Οι φίλοι πάντως από Forthnet με 40άρες κατεβάζουν...

----------


## 16v_gsi

Την Πέμπτη διαπίστωσα ότι δεν έχω Internet, αλλά το DSLphone δουλεύει κανονικά. Μπαίνω μέσα στον Router και προσπαθώ να κάνω ping διάφορες διευθύνσεις, αλλά δεν λαμβάνω απάντηση από πουθενά. Ούτε από την Vivodi. Κάνω τηλεφώνημα στην Vivodi στο 21088937777 και μου λένε ότι πρέπει να καλέσω το 13880. Αλλά δεν σκέφτονται ότι από DSLphone δεν μπορείς να το καλέσεις.
Παίρνω τηλέφωνο στην Vivodi Θεσσαλονίκης για να μιλήσω με τεχνικό, αλλά λείπουν όλοι. Η κοπέλα μου λέει ότι κάνουν κάποια αναβάθμιση και ότι θα έχω Internet πάλι σε 2 εβδομάδες, αλλά θα έχω πολύ καλύτερες ταχύτητες !!! Παίρνω τηλέφωνο στην Αθήνα και μου λένε το ίδιο. Δηλαδή  ότι κάνουν αναβάθμιση. Ρωτάω πότε θα έχω πάλι Internet και δεν ξέρουν, αλλά ότι θα μου στείλουν ένα email. Το ερώτημα είναι το πώς θα διαβάσω το email χωρίς να έχω Internet;
Τους δίνω το τηλέφωνο μου που αρχίζει από 2311 για να με ενημερώσουν τηλεφωνικά, αλλά προσπαθώ να τους πείσω ότι το τηλέφωνο μου δεν έχει πρόθεμα το 2310 αλλά το 2311 διότι τους φάνηκε παράξενο το 2311.
Μέχρι σήμερα Δευτέρα μετά από πολλά τηλεφωνήματα δεν έχω Internet.
Πλατεία Δημοκρατίας Θεσσαλονίκη Full LLU

----------


## banditaras

Όσοι νομίζουν οτι αυτά που άκουσαν στο τηλέφωνο ισχύουν, ας ρίξουν μια ματιά εδώ 
http://ttsays.ghatz.com

Απο την τελευταία ημερομηνία που βλέπετε εκεί, έχουν συμβεί και άλλα τραγελαφικά (όπως το οτι οταν ζήτησα να μιλήσω με τον προιστάμενο μου ειπαν "Θα του το πούμε, και ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ θα σας μιλήσει". 
Μην πιστεύετε τίποτα, η εταιρία πάει για φούντο (ελπίζω δηλαδη, θα χαρώ πολύ να την δώ να κλείνει).  
Εγώ σήμερα έκανα ενυπόγραφη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Ελπίζω να ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι.

----------


## icedfun

Παιδία,πάνω απ' όλα ηρεμία...

1. Η Vivodi και μόνο η Vivodi ευθύνεται για όλη αυτή την (*#%)#%&
2. Τώρα μόλις μίλησα για 40η φορά μαζί τους και μου είπαν οτι βάση της τελευταίας ενημέρωσης που έχουν απο τους τεχνικούς,ως την Τετάρτη θα είναι ολα ΟΚ.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
3. Το πρόβλημα είναι ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΟ  :Shocked:  ,δηλαδή δεν έχει σημασία σε τι DSLAM είσαι,τι ταχύτητα έχεις και αν αγαπάς πολύ την vivodi  :Twisted Evil:  .
4. Προσωπικά, αποφάσισα μετά το τέλος της αναβάθμισης και αν οι ταχύτητες παραμείνουν σε χαμηλά επίπεδα , πάω απο εκεί και να πάρω ένα αντίγραφο του συμβολαίου για να δώ ΑΝ γίνεται να σπάσει...όλο και κάτι θα υπάρχει.  :Twisted Evil:  

 Προτείνω,κατά την γνώμη μου,αν είστε άνθρωποι που σέβοντε τους εαυτούς τους να κάνετε το ίδιο.Αν φύγουμε και 1000 άτομα απο εκεί ίσως λυθεί το πρόβλημα το bandwidth...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

*Κάπου μέσα στο forum νομίζω είχα διαβάσει οτί αυτό με το bandwidth κάποτε θα γινόταν.Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν στις αρχές που η vivο άνοιξε το κατάστημα....

----------


## banditaras

> Παιδία,πάνω απ' όλα ηρεμία...
> 
> 1. Η Vivodi και μόνο η Vivodi ευθύνεται για όλη αυτή την (*#%)#%&
> 2. Τώρα μόλις μίλησα για 40η φορά μαζί τους και μου είπαν οτι βάση της τελευταίας ενημέρωσης που έχουν απο τους τεχνικούς,ως την Τετάρτη θα είναι ολα ΟΚ.    
> 3. Το πρόβλημα είναι ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΟ  ,δηλαδή δεν έχει σημασία σε τι DSLAM είσαι,τι ταχύτητα έχεις και αν αγαπάς πολύ την vivodi  .
> 4. Προσωπικά, αποφάσισα μετά το τέλος της αναβάθμισης και αν οι ταχύτητες παραμείνουν σε χαμηλά επίπεδα , πάω απο εκεί και να πάρω ένα αντίγραφο του συμβολαίου για να δώ ΑΝ γίνεται να σπάσει...όλο και κάτι θα υπάρχει.  
> 
>  Προτείνω,κατά την γνώμη μου,αν είστε άνθρωποι που σέβοντε τους εαυτούς τους να κάνετε το ίδιο.Αν φύγουμε και 1000 άτομα απο εκεί ίσως λυθεί το πρόβλημα το bandwidth...    
> 
> *Κάπου μέσα στο forum νομίζω είχα διαβάσει οτί αυτό με το bandwidth κάποτε θα γινόταν.Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν στις αρχές που η vivο άνοιξε το κατάστημα....


Σπάει και παρασπάει. 
Κάντε ένα τηλέφωνο στην ΕΕΤΤ, και θα σας πούν τι χρειάζεται. Μια ενυπόγραφη καταγγελία και γίνεται παγίωση λογαριασμών και παγίων. Αν θέλετε μετα το προχωράτε.

----------


## cbsf

*banditaras*,

Αν θέλεις, πες περισσότερα σχετικά με την ΕΕΤΤ (για να μην τους πεθάνουμε στα τηλέφωνα τους ανθρώπους...)

tia

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά σας παραθέτω το τεστ ταχύτητας για να δείτε κατάντια.Έχω vivodi μέσω ΟΤΕ:
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 136.88Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 61.67kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link
Τα έχω όλα κλειστά σίγουρα και έχω αυτά τα άθλια αποτελέσματα.Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο πάλι και μου είπαν΄αυτή την φορά μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας θα είμαστε οκ και ότι θα έχουμε λέει και καλύτερες υπηρεσίες από πριν!!!!!!!!!!!!1  :Evil:

----------


## catfish

Εμένα μου βγήκε αυτό με FULL LLU (Ζωγράφου) 256/128

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 115.79Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 212.56kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

Δεν μο φαίνεται κι άσχημο σε σχέση με όσα πέρασα μέχρι τώρα!

----------


## banditaras

> *banditaras*,
> 
> Αν θέλεις, πες περισσότερα σχετικά με την ΕΕΤΤ (για να μην τους πεθάνουμε στα τηλέφωνα τους ανθρώπους...)
> 
> tia


Στείλτε ενα mail στο consumers@eett.gr. 
Επικεντρωθείτε κυρίως στην έλλειψη ενημέρωσης κτλ. 
Αναφέρετε φυσικά και τις ταχύτητες, τους λάνθασμένους λογαριασμούς κτλ.

----------


## BoGe

> Στείλτε ενα mail στο consumers@eett.gr. 
> Επικεντρωθείτε κυρίως στην έλλειψη ενημέρωσης κτλ. 
> Αναφέρετε φυσικά και τις ταχύτητες, τους λάνθασμένους λογαριασμούς κτλ.


Εσύ έστειλες;

----------


## banditaras

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από banditaras
> 
> 
> Στείλτε ενα mail στο consumers@eett.gr. 
> Επικεντρωθείτε κυρίως στην έλλειψη ενημέρωσης κτλ. 
> Αναφέρετε φυσικά και τις ταχύτητες, τους λάνθασμένους λογαριασμούς κτλ.
> 
> 
> Εσύ έστειλες;


Yeap, χθές το βράδυ. 
Αργότερα θα ανεβάσω και το mail/fax που έστειλα. 
Απ'οτι ξέρω η EETT αναλαμβάνει σχετικά γρήγορα τις υποθέσεις.

----------


## BoGe

> Yeap, χθές το βράδυ. 
> Αργότερα θα ανεβάσω και το mail/fax που έστειλα. 
> Απ'οτι ξέρω η EETT αναλαμβάνει σχετικά γρήγορα τις υποθέσεις.


Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο, αν σου απαντήσουν "ανέβασε" και την απάντηση

----------


## banditaras

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από banditaras
> 
> 
> Yeap, χθές το βράδυ. 
> Αργότερα θα ανεβάσω και το mail/fax που έστειλα. 
> Απ'οτι ξέρω η EETT αναλαμβάνει σχετικά γρήγορα τις υποθέσεις.
> 
> 
> Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο, αν σου απαντήσουν "ανέβασε" και την απάντηση


Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με την ΕΕΤΤ μου είπαν οτι δεν θα μου απαντήσουν κατι συγκεκριμένο άμεσα. Θα κοινοποιήσουν την καταγγελία μου στην vivodi και θα αξιολογήσουν την απάντηση. Τότε θα μου απαντήσουν , για το αν έχει νόημα η καταγγελία μου, αν θα αλλάξει κάτι κτλ. Μου είπε βέβαια οτι συνήθως οι εταιρίες συμμορφώνονται μετα απο καταγγελία, αλλά εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει πια αυτό. 
Υπολογιζω δηλαδη min 1 ebdomada

----------


## mario_z

Γεια σας. Ειμαι χρηστης της DSL τεχνολογιας στην ελλαδα εδω και εναμιση χρονο. Περασα απο OTENET, TELLAS και εδω και 4 μερες VIVODI. Διαβαζω αυτα που γραψατε και ομολογω οτι το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι , χαρα στο κουραγιο σας που χαλατε τοσο χρονο και μονο για να γραψετε εδω. Για παραδειγμα το link του banditaras. Τα ξερουμε! Αν και η προσπαθεια να παρουσιαστουν σαν humor ειναι το λιγοτερο χαζη, οπως χαζο ειναι να χανετε χρονο γραφοντας απειρες αραδες για την καθε VIVODI. Κι εγω ζουσα "εξω" κι εγω τρωω στη μαπα την κατασταση στην ελλαδα με το dsl. Η ουσια ειναι μια. ΔΕΝ υπογραφεις συμβολαια που σε δενουν αλλα αοριστου χρονου συνδεσεις και αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενος απλα φευγεις απο την VIVODI και την οποια VIVODI! Εχω καλυτερα πραγματα να κανω στον ελευθερο χρονο μου (για παραδειγμα να ειμαι αγκαλια με ενα ομορφο κοριτσακι) απο το να μετραω αν εχω 10 kbit παραπανω ταχυτητα και να διαβαζω κρυαδες απο τις ασχετες τηλεφωνητριες (το ξερουμε ολοι) της VIVODI. Με αλλα λογια οπως σε ολο τον κοσμο που υπαρχει καπιταλισμος, απλα σαν πελατης προτιμας τον ανταγωνιστη! Απλο ειναι. Καταγγελιες , φωνες, μετρησεις, reboot router , παραθεση χαζου humor και γενικα ο,τιδηποτε αλλο, ΔΕΝ εχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα που εχει το να πας στον ανταγωνιστη αυτου που δεν σε αφηνει ευχαριστημενο με τις υπηρεσιες του! Αυτα!  Καλη συνεχεια. Εγω παντως αν μεχρι μεσα Γεναρη δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο VIVODI, απλα μετα θα ειμαι αλλου!   :Laughing:

----------


## banditaras

> Γεια σας. Ειμαι χρηστης της DSL τεχνολογιας στην ελλαδα εδω και εναμιση χρονο. Περασα απο OTENET, TELLAS και εδω και 4 μερες VIVODI. Διαβαζω αυτα που γραψατε και ομολογω οτι το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι , χαρα στο κουραγιο σας που χαλατε τοσο χρονο και μονο για να γραψετε εδω. Για παραδειγμα το link του banditaras. Τα ξερουμε! Αν και η προσπαθεια να παρουσιαστουν σαν humor ειναι το λιγοτερο χαζη, οπως χαζο ειναι να χανετε χρονο γραφοντας απειρες αραδες για την καθε VIVODI. Κι εγω ζουσα "εξω" κι εγω τρωω στη μαπα την κατασταση στην ελλαδα με το dsl. Η ουσια ειναι μια. ΔΕΝ υπογραφεις συμβολαια που σε δενουν αλλα αοριστου χρονου συνδεσεις και αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενος απλα φευγεις απο την VIVODI και την οποια VIVODI! Εχω καλυτερα πραγματα να κανω στον ελευθερο χρονο μου (για παραδειγμα να ειμαι αγκαλια με ενα ομορφο κοριτσακι) απο το να μετραω αν εχω 10 kbit παραπανω ταχυτητα και να διαβαζω κρυαδες απο τις ασχετες τηλεφωνητριες (το ξερουμε ολοι) της VIVODI. Με αλλα λογια οπως σε ολο τον κοσμο που υπαρχει καπιταλισμος, απλα σαν πελατης προτιμας τον ανταγωνιστη! Απλο ειναι. Καταγγελιες , φωνες, μετρησεις, reboot router , παραθεση χαζου humor και γενικα ο,τιδηποτε αλλο, ΔΕΝ εχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα που εχει το να πας στον ανταγωνιστη αυτου που δεν σε αφηνει ευχαριστημενο με τις υπηρεσιες του! Αυτα!  Καλη συνεχεια. Εγω παντως αν μεχρι μεσα Γεναρη δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο VIVODI, απλα μετα θα ειμαι αλλου!


Master, enlighten us.

Υ.Γ Εμείς δεν γ@μουμε, μόνο την vivodi ασχολούμαστε. 
Το dsl παληκάρι δεν το έχω για να δείχνω στο κοριτσάκι πόσο μεγάλο το εχω (το bw), αλλα για την δουλειά μου. 

Υ.Γ2 Αν δεν ήξερα και εγώ τι να κάνω τα φράγκα μου και τον χρόνο μου (αν ήμουν ρέμπελος δηλαδη) , σαν τα πουκάμισα θα τους άλλαζα τους ISP.

----------


## mario_z

Αγαπητε banditaras το ποσο σοβαρος επαγγελματιας εισαι ειναι φανερο απο τις βλακειες που γραφεις μεχρι τωρα! Κανενας σοβαρος επαγγελματιας δεν παιρνει 40 τηλεφωνα τις ασχετες τηλεφωνητριες της vivodi για να μαθει αν θα μπορει να κανει τη δουλεια του. Οσον αφορα τα σχολια για ρεμπελους , και να δειχνω ποσο μεγαλο ευρος ζωνης εχω , τι να πω? Αλλη μια φορα απο humor εισαι μηδεν! Οπως μηδεν εισαι και απο μυαλο μια και δεν καταλαβαινεις τι γραφω! Κατσε λοιπον να χαλας το χρονο σου σε καταγγελιες, τηλεφωνα σε χαζες τηλεφωνητριες και λοιπες αλλες ανουσιες βλακειες! Κι εγω επαγγελματιας ειμαι και εχω μαθει πολυ καλα οτι η κοινωνια ειναι ζουγκλα! Αν πιστευεις οτι θα εχει αποτελεσμα να φωναζεις εδω κανεις λαθος. Ειπα και πριν οτι ΔΕΝ εχω χρονο να χαλαω σε τετοιες χαζομαρες. Απλα κανεις μια λαθος επιλογη στον επαγγελματικο τομεα, μειωνεις τις συνεπειες γρηγορα (για παραδειγμα επιλογη DSL provider για τη δουλεια σου, οπως εγω) επιλεγοντας καποιον αλλο! Εκτος αν θες να κατσεις να κλαις τη μοιρα σου κανα χρονο γιατι εκανες λαθος-σωστη επιλογη (ο χρονος θα δειξει) για τη vivodi. Καταλαβες κυριε "σοβαρε" επαγγελματια?  Μου θυμισες διαφορους γραφικους τυπους που ασχολουνταν με την intraconnect κανα χρονο με καταγγελιες, αρθρα κλπ. Αντε και καλα μυαλα κυριε "σοβαρε" επαγγελματια!   :Laughing:

----------


## catfish

Ρε παιδιά γιατί έχετε λυσσάξει έτσι να φάτε την Vivodi? Οι ανθρωποι είπαν ότι κάνουν αναβάθμιση και όσο καιρό διαρκεί αυτό δεν θα μας χρεώσουν. Τί άλλο δηλαδή πρέπει να κάνουν; Κουλάρετε και λίγο! 

Φιλικά

----------


## icedfun

> Ειμαι χρηστης της DSL τεχνολογιας στην ελλαδα εδω και εναμιση χρονο.


 Συγχαρητήρια.Μίας και μας λες να το βουλώσουμε εν ολίγης,μήπως να κλείναμε και το forum γιατί τα παράπονα και απόψεις μας είναι περιττές?
 Τι νομίζεις οτι είσαι ρε φίλε και κρίνεις έτσι στην ψύχρα?Είσαι 4 μέρες στην vivodi και ξέρεις όλη την κατάσταση?Τι να πούνε οι άλλοι (σχεδόν όλοι εμείς) που θα την φάμε στην μάπα με το 6μηνο?  :Lips Sealed:  
 Το forum δημιουργήθηκε για ανταλλαγή απόψεων μεταξύ των χρηστών.Όχι για να έρχεται ο κάθε "ξερόλας" και να την λέει γενικά και αόριστα σε όποιον βρεί μπροστά του.

ΥΓ : ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και θα άλλαζα isp αν είχα τα φράγκα.Δώστα μου και έφυγα...
 :Laughing:

----------


## icedfun

> Ρε παιδιά γιατί έχετε λυσσάξει έτσι να φάτε την Vivodi? Οι ανθρωποι είπαν ότι κάνουν αναβάθμιση και όσο καιρό διαρκεί αυτό δεν θα μας χρεώσουν. Τί άλλο δηλαδή πρέπει να κάνουν; Κουλάρετε και λίγο! 
> 
> Φιλικά


 Φίλε catfish,συμφωνώ μαζί σου,αλλά αυτό το απροειδοποίτο γεγονός ήταν απλά η σταγόνα που ξεχύλισε το ΒΑΡΕΛΙ.
 Τι πρέπει να κάνουν?Να είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα με τους άλλους παρόχους.Να γίνουν επιτέλους μια σοβαρή εταιρία,με οργάνωση και ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ ΟΡΑΜΑ.Τουλάχιστον,να νοιαστούν για τους κακομοίρηδες εμάς που τα σκάμε κάθε μήνα, και να δημιουργήσουν ένα Helpdesk της προκοπής...

----------


## blacktddup

Καλα, μην γίνει ΚΑΙ αυτό το thread προσωπική αντιπαράθεση μερικών. Η ουσία είναι αν πρέπει να γίνει υπομονή (όπως π.χ. κάνω εγώ που σέρνομαι 20 μέρες τώρα) ή δραστική κίνηση (σπάσιμο συμβολαίου). Εγώ προτιμώ να περιμένω. Εξάλλου το περιμέναμε αυτό από Σεπτέμβρη και το είχαμε προβλέψει.

Η απορία μου εμένα είναι η παρακάτω (2 μέρη):
- γιατί ενώ κατεβάζω συνολικά με 70-80KB/s ανοίγω σελίδες http χειρότερα κι απο 56άρι modem? Υπάρχει bw συνολικό αλλά μόνο λόγω των πολλών συνδέσεων. Σε κάθε μια μεμονωμένα σέρνεται μεταξύ 0-5KB/s. Τόσο χάλια. Μέχρι και το e-mail κάνει timeout συχνά. Παλιότερα έφτανα τα 100-110Kb/s και το surfάρισμα ήταν άνετο και γρήγορο. Οπότε λοιπόν αναρωτιέμαι τι δυνατότητες για QoS ρυθμίσεις έχει αυτό το speedtouch. Ένα link αρκεί. Ό,τι έχω βρει πάνω στο θέμα ήταν για άλλα (καλύτερα) routers. Αυτό το φτηνόπραγμα κάνει τιποτα? Τουλάχιστον να ανοίγουν οι σελίδες καλά κι ας μην κατεβάζουν τα p2p-ια.

Και τα περί χασομέρηδων αφήστε τα ρε παιδιά. Έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω τόσα χρόνια σε ΟΛΑ τα forums διαμάχες που ξεκινάνε με ένα απλό θέμα και καταλλήγουν σε "θρησκευτικούς πολέμους" και προσωπικές βεντέτες. Κι εγώ δε γ**αω αλλά δεν είνα της παρούσης.  :?

----------


## santon

> ! Αν και η προσπαθεια να παρουσιαστουν σαν humor ειναι το λιγοτερο χαζη, οπως χαζο ειναι να χανετε χρονο γραφοντας απειρες αραδες για την καθε VIVODI. Κι εγω ζουσα "εξω" κι εγω τρωω στη μαπα την κατασταση στην ελλαδα με το dsl. Η ουσια ειναι μια. ΔΕΝ υπογραφεις συμβολαια που σε δενουν αλλα αοριστου χρονου συνδεσεις και αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενος απλα φευγεις απο την VIVODI και την οποια VIVODI! Εχω καλυτερα πραγματα να κανω στον ελευθερο χρονο μου (για παραδειγμα να ειμαι αγκαλια με ενα ομορφο κοριτσακι) απο το να μετραω αν εχω 10 kbit παραπανω ταχυτητα και να διαβαζω κρυαδες απο τις ασχετες τηλεφωνητριες (το ξερουμε ολοι) της VIVODI.


Το Humor ποτε δεν εβλαψε.
Ποιος σου ειπε οτι φευγουμε; Επειδη εχει υπογραφτει εξαμηνη συμβαση ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να παραμεινουμε 5 μηνες, ειδαλλως φευγουμε μεν, πληρωνουμε δε καμμια 50αρα το μηνα για σερβισ που δεν θα χρησιμοποιουμε. Εγω το συζητησα μαζι τους και μου το αρνηθηκαν, αρα πεφτεις εξω mr cool
Μπραβο μπραβο, επιτελους και ενας ενεργος αντρας στην παρεα μας, ειχα βαρεθει να συνδιαλεγομαι με μιζερους, θλιβερους αυτοχειρες τοσες μερες.
Customer care, customer service σου λεει τιποτα mr mario ? Να καταργησουν τοτε ολες οι εταιρειες τα customer care να μην τα αλλαλιαζουμε και εμεις οι υστερικοι @γαμοιθυται.
Αν ακολουθουσαν ολοι τη συμβουλη του παμε παρα περα, τοτε οι εταιρειες θα ηταν ικανες προκαταβολικα να μας χρεωνουν για κανα δυο μηνες και αν ειμασταν καλοπληρωτες να μας προσφεραν και τις υπηρεσιες τους (αν ηθελαν βεβαια)

Διατελω,
Santon

----------


## mario_z

Ειμαι χαρουμενος παιδια που κεντρισα το ενδιαφερον σας με τις αποψεις μου. Ουτε ξερολας το παιζω ουτε ο κυριος ανετος ειμαι! Ομως προσπαθω να ειμαι ψυχραιμος. Ειναι τουλαχιστον ρομαντικο να πιστευεται οτι η VIVODI θα βελτιωθει, ΑΝ βελτιωθει απο καταγγελιες στο οποιοδηποτε οργανο. Ο μονος τροπος στην ελευθερη αγορα ειναι η οποια δυναμη εχει ο καταναλωτης, δηλαδη εμεις! Με αλλα λογια αν δει η VIVODI οτι αρχιζει να βγαζει κακο ονομα και να χανει πελατες, τοτε ειτε θα βελτιωθει (αν μπορει) ειτε θα βαλει λουκετο! Επιπλεον, δεν ειπα οτι ειναι κακο να υπαρχουν κοινοτητες ανταλαγης αποψεων. Απαντησα σε χαζομαρες "σοβαρων" επαγγελματιων που δεν κανουν εφε στο κοριτσακι τους με το ποσο παχουλη και βαρβατη dsl εχουν αλλα τη χρησιμοποιουν για δουλεια! Και ειπα οτι δεν μπορει να θεωρεις τον ευατο σου σοβαρο αν ακους τι σου λενε οι....τηλεφωνητριες της VIVODI. Το σωστο θα ηταν ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ στα σοβαρα της τηλεφωνητριες, ομως δεν συμβαινει με πολλες επιχειρησεις αναμεσα σε αυτες και η VIVODI. Με αλλα λογια ο επαγγελματιας δεν παει με το σταυρο στο χερι αλλα με το τι παιζει η πιατσα. Αλλιως το κλεινει το μαγαζι. Και ολα αυτα αφορουν μονο εναν ανθρωπο απο εδω που του απαντησα. Βεβαια και δεν ειναι κακες οι καταγγελιες και οι συζητησεις. Επισης, σε εναμιση χρονο αλλαγη τριων ISP και ΕΝΟΣ DSL provider, ειναι ελαχιστο και μαλιστα για μια καινουρια τεχνολογια. Επισης απο μια αποψη θα μπορουσα να δεχτω το κυριος ανετος με την εννια οτι ΜΗ υπογραφοντας συμβολαιο δεσμευτικο ειμαι "ανετος" να φυγω οποτε θελω! Οσοι βεβαια το υπεγραψαν ειναι "ανετοι" απο τη μερια τους μια και ειτε ειχαν σαν δωρο καποιον εξοπλισμο ειτε κερδισαν μερικα ευρω το μηνα σε σχεση με μενα! Αυτα! Τελος το humor οπως και ο ζωντανος διαλογος και με αιχμες ακομα ειναι πιστευω ο,τι χρειαζεται ενα forum.  Φιλια σε ολους....  :Smile:    P.S Εχω περασει απο τα γραφεια της VIVODI, η κατασταση απο τη μια μπορω να πω ηταν αποκαρδιοτικη απο αυτα που ειδα απο αποψη κτηριακων εγκαταστασεων ομως απο την αλλη σε μια νεα επιχειρηση σε αυτον τον τομεα, δεν εχει μεγαλη σημασια η βιτρινα, τουλαχιστον στην αρχη. Απο την αλλη ειδα νεα παιδια, χαρουμενες φατσες και με ορεξη για δουλεια και αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο! Δεν αγαπαω καμια VIVODI διοτι κι εγω στο φιναλε τους τα σκαω, ομως, θα ηθελα να πετυχει, εστω για το γαμωτο, εστω για τον συγχωρεμενο τον πατερα μου που τον δουλευαν οι υπαληλλοι του ΟΤΕ με τη σιγουρια του δημοσιου , οταν πριν 30 χρονια ειχε κανει αιτηση για τηλεφωνο και του ειπαν, μεχρι να πεθανεις θα εχει μπει! Τεσπα. Καλη συνεχεια στην ανταλαγη αποψεων.....  :Wink:

----------


## icedfun

Όμορφα όλα,αλλα μπορείς να μην γράφεις έτσι μονοκόμματα?
 Θα μας βγουν τα μάτια με το συμπάθειο  :Shocked:  ...

----------


## mario_z

icedefum  Σωστος! Κι εγω τωρα που τα ξαναδιαβαζα, μου.....βγηκαν τα ματια!   :Laughing:

----------


## jasonpap

Το μονο επισημο τησ υποθεσης απο το customer care,είναι οτι υπάρχει "υπερφόρτωση" των γραμμών και οτι ζητούν την κατανόηση μας.Το πρόβλημα θα έχει λυθεί μέχρι τέλος  του έτους..

----------


## epotepia

εγω παλι δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ΕΣΥ mario_z ξεσπαθωνεις επι προσωπικου σε φορουμ.

ανοικεις σε αυτη τη κατηγορια που λεω "ποντικομαμηδες" :Wink: 

its not something to be ashamed απλα γενηθηκες και θα παιθανεις μικροψυχος και δειλος, αν το ασπαστεις θα καλυτερεψει η ζωη σου, αληθεια  :Laughing:  

p.s μπορειτε να με μπαναρετε τωρα, συγνωμη που ανακατωσα το τοπικ και περισοτερο συγνωμη στους μοντς που τους εκανα τη ζωη δυσκολη, πιστεψτε με ξερω πως ειναι, αλλα ορισμενες φορες ειναι ΤΟΣΟ δυσκολο συγκρατηθεις!

----------


## orbitagas

Έλεος guys , ηρεμία, αφήστε ποιός είναι πιο επαγγελματίας ,πιο cool και με το καλύτερο sense o humour.Εγώ πιστεύω πως μπροστά σε μεγάλες και αναγκαστικά απρόσωπες εταιρείες όπως η Vivodi , χρειαζόμαστε να ανταλλάσουμε ιδέες , προβληματισμούς , να λέμε την γνώμη μας, να γνωστοποιούμε τα παράπονα μας, να κάνουμε την έρευνα αγοράς μας ή να κάνουμε τις καταγγελίες μας.
Δεν πιστεύω πως όλη η φαιά ουσία που καταναλώνεται εδώ , καταναλώνεται άδικα.
Είμαι νέος χρήστης (ούτε καν γιατί ειμαι εν αναμονή ενεργοποιησης) και το site με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ.Το αν η vivodi σέρνεται, με καραενδιαφέρει,τα παράπονα που έχει ο οποιοσδηποτε μ ενδιαφέρουν να ακούγονται.
Απ ότι έχω καταλάβει , πολυς κόσμος εκεί έξω έχει προβλήματα με την ADSL ιστορία, χρήματα που προπληρώνονται και δεν παρέχονται οι υπηρεσίες, ανυπαρκτα Help Desks και πολλά άλλα.
Keep up posting!!!

----------


## imported_muhaha

To θέμα μας εδώ δεν είναι ούτε για .. εκατόγχειρες, ούτε για κοριτσάκια. Είναι ότι όλοι πληρώνουμε φράγκα για μια υπηρεσία που δεν έχουμε πια.

Η συγνώμη της εταιρίας, επίσημα δεν ήλθε. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μαζεύονται και άλλοι, ανύποπτοι νέοι πελάτες καθημερινά και να εκτροχιάζουν και άλλο την κατάσταση. Επιπλέον ούτε λέξη επίσημα για το τι θα γίνει με το θέμα των χρεώσεων (λυπάμαι, catfish, δε μπορώ να πιστέψω ανώνυμες-ανεύθυνες τηλεφωνήτριες, θέλω επίσημη ανακοίνωση, στο website και αλλού).

Τι μένει, για να συνοψίσω; Μια κατάσταση να κρέμεται στον αέρα και συνθήκες ομηρείας για χιλιάδες συνδρομητές. Θα παρακαλούσα κάποιο φίλο που έχει νομικές γνώσεις ή έχει ρωτήσει δικηγόρο να μας πει σε ποια επιχειρήματα πρέπει να βασίσουμε την καταγγελία της σύνδεσής μας.

Τα περί αναβαθμίσεων κλπ είναι ΘΑ με κεφαλαία που αναβοσβήνουν κιόλας. Από αυτά στην ελλάδα χορτάσαμε, δεκαετίες, φτάνει πια. Με κοροιδεύεις; Σε στέλνω στον Τάρταρο. Πάρτα για να με θυμάσαι..   :Wink:

----------


## apostolt

Παντως παιδια εγω που μιλησα με φιλο μου που δουλευει στον Οτε και ξερει καλα τι γινεται μου ειπε οτι ηταν θεμα χρονου να γινει κατι τετοιο με την VIVO καθως στον οτε ηξεραν οτι ο κορμος των γραμμων της vivodi εχει φουλαρει και θα καταρευσει.Ολα αυτα πριν απο ενα μηνα.Οποτε μιλαμε για κατι γνωστο στον χωρο.Απλως ηταν το ποτε θα γινει το μπαμ.Ακομα μου ειπε οτι προβλημα εχει και η Forthnet.Πολλοι χρηστες πλεον και λιγο bandwith.
Απο οτι καταλαβαινω πλεον η νοοτροπια των εταιρειων ειναι λαθοσ.Δεν κανουν επενδυσεις για να φερουν πελατες αλλα φερνουν πελατες με σκποπο να μαζεψουν λεφτα μπας και κανουν καμια επενδυση.Βεβαια  μετα απο λιγο καιρο οι υποσχεσεις που ειχαν δωσει στους πελατες τους δεν υλοποιουνται....  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## BoGe

> Παντως παιδια εγω που μιλησα με φιλο μου που δουλευει στον Οτε και ξερει καλα τι γινεται μου ειπε οτι ηταν θεμα χρονου να γινει κατι τετοιο με την VIVO καθως στον οτε ηξεραν οτι ο κορμος των γραμμων της vivodi εχει φουλαρει και θα καταρευσει.
> 
> .......


Αν θυμάμαι καλά αναφέρθηκε σε άλλο post ότι έχει ζητήσει η Vivodi από τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει αναβάθμιση.
Μήπως τον ρώτησες αν έχει ζητήσει να κάνει τέτοιο πράγμα;

----------


## George978

Ολυμπιαδα της γκρινιας συντελειτε εδω μεσα, μερικοι ειναι καιρο με την βιβοντι και εχουν ξεχασει τι θα πει ΟΤΕ. Ειπανε κανουνε αναβαθμιση , περιμενουμε . μετα μη μου λετε για επενδυσεις γιατι ο ΟΤΕ τα παιρνει χοντρα 50 χρονια τωρα και εχει μηδαμινες επενδυσει σε αναλογια με τα κερδη που εχει

----------


## apostolt

*@BoGe* Μου το επιβαιβεωσε για την αναβαθμιση που εχει ζητησει η Vivo, απλως απο οτι φαινεται πρεπει να περιμενουμε οπως ειπε και καποιος παραπανω.

*@George978* Το θεμα των επενδυσεων το εθιξα οχι μονο για την Vivodi αλλα και για ολους τους αλλους παροχεις.Και φυσικα δεν ξεχναω οτι ο πρωτος διδαξας ειναι ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## boss

Είμαστε σύμφωνοι ότι κάθε εταιρεία έχει τα προβλήματα της... δεν είναι αυτό που με πιράζει αλλά ο χρόνος επίλυσης τους καθώς και οι κούφιες δικαιολογίες(μία τα ρίχναν στον πΟΤΕ μια απο εδώ μια από εκεί) όπως επίσης και το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει δώσει ΚΑΜΙΑ ξεκάθαρη απάντηση(ως όφειλε και ακόμα οφείλει) για το πότε θα επιλυθούν αυτά καθώς και για το θέμα της μείωσης τιμών για το άσχημο χρονικό διάστημα που απ΄ότι βλέπω ακόμα συνεχίζει και θα συνεχιστεί 2005 και βλέπουμε!!!

Ας μη ξεχνάμε και την forthnet που αν κ τόσα χρόνια στον χώρο έφαγε και αρκετοί τρώνε ακόμα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ πακέτο την περίοδο που είχε ανακοινώσει μείωση τιμών!

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Αυτο τι σας δειχνει?

----------


## icedfun

Εκτώς απο την IP σου (που καλό θα ήταν να μην την δημοσιεύεις σε forums),βλέπουμε 2 γραφήματα που το 1 είναι κάπως γρηγορότερο απο το άλλο...

  Δεν καταλαβένω τον σκοπό ομως που μας τα δείχνεις αυτά.Εξήγησε λίγο τι θες

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Το packet loss της vivodi καθως και τα latency που θα επρεπε να ειναι (υποθετω)
μικροτερα λογο της συνδεσης, απο μεριας vivodi
Ο λογος που τα βαζω σε παραθεση ειναι για να δειξω που εστιαζεται το προβλημα της vivodi αυτη την στιγμη. Βασικα εχω προβληματα και με τις δυο συνδεσεις και ακομα περιμενω να λυθουν ... ειδομεν

----------


## XPHSTOS29

:Arrow:   :Exclamation:

----------


## catfish

Δηλαδή; Ποια είναι η χειρότερη τελικά;

----------


## nightmoon

εγω θα περιμενω μερχι 25/12/2004 
και μετα θα τους παρει και θα τους σηκωσει
περιπου 20 μερες με 10κβ και υπολειτουργει σε http και ftp
το μονο καλο ηταν που χρονιστικε το dslam σε 448\160

----------


## santon

:-)[/url]

----------


## George978

αχαχαχα , καλο  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Dukas

Ζηλέυει κανείς  :Question: 
Downstream 399 Kbps (49.9 KB/sec) 430 Kbps (inc. overheads)
Upstream 170 Kbps (21.3 KB/sec)	183 Kbps (inc. overheads)
http://www.adslguide.org.uk/tools/speedtest.asp 

Σας χαλάει?  :Wink: 
Έχω 384/128 Full LLU + dslphone.
modem : speedtouch 530
Το modem κάνει link σε 576/320.
max download  σταθερά:  50-55k/s                                
max upload    σταθερά:  20-22k/s                                
ping σε www.vivodi.gr:  15ms                                    
Eμένα πάλι δεν με χαλάει καθόλου... 8)

Tα παραπάνω τα πέτυχα με δικό μου πειραγμένο template  :Wink: 
("κλέβω" bandwidth απο το dslphone για το internet)

Με NetLimiter περιορίζω πάντα το upload στα 20k/s.                         
(αν και η γραμμή σηκώνει μέχρι 22k/s)                                      
Μόνο όταν παίρνω η με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο περιορίζω και το download στα 40k/s

Άντε γειααα  :Guitar:   :Guitar:   :Guitar:

----------


## yiannakas

> "κλέβω" bandwidth απο το dslphone για το internet


μεγάλε πως το κατάφερες αυτό? γιατί αισθάνομαι σαν βλάκας όταν με κλέβει η βιβόντι!!

----------


## icedfun

Παιδιά,ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ:

 Σύμφωνα με την vivodi το πρόβλημα θα είναι 100% υπαρκτό ως το τέλος του μήνα,και απο αύριο "λενε" θα υπάρχει μια "βελτίωση".Ας δείξουμε το καλό γιορτινό μας πρόσωπο και ας τους πιστέψουμε.Ε?
 Οσο για τα $$$ αυτού του μήνα,τίποτα ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ.

*Προσωπικά,αν κοιτάξετε σε άλλα posts τι έχω περάσει με την vivodi,η υπομονή μου έχει εξαντληθεί...Προτιμώ να ακολουθήσω αυτο που βλέπω (Με forthnet κατεβάζω σταθερά ΟΛΗ μέρα με 44ΚΒ) παρά αυτό που μου υπόσχονται οτι ΘΑ αλλάξει του ΧΡΟΝΟΥ (κυριολεκτικά).Και φυσικά δεν θα ξανακάνω το λάθος του 6μηνου...

 Καλή τύχη και καλό κουράγιο  :Smile:

----------


## coftaras

Απίστευτο !!! Η vivodi ξαναέγινε όπως παλιά .Εδώ και 2 ώρες κατεβάζω με 35-40 kb/sec. Ελπίζω να μην είναι προσωρινό.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## swatsquadgr

Εγω παντως (Καλλιθεα) δεν ειχα ποτε κανενα προβλημα .Κατεβαζω με 35-42 Kb οπως απο την πρωτη μερα.

----------


## yiannakas

μπα εξάρχεια και σεεεεεεεεεεεεεεερνομαι!!!!

----------


## icedfun

H vivodi δείχνει να βρίσκει τον παλιό καλό της εαυτό και σήμερα δίνει 30-35ΚΒ.Αν θέλετε την γνώμη μου πάντος,το πόσο καλό είναι το bandwidth ενως ISP φένετε απο το media streaming (πχ winamp internet radio).

Οταν σου κάνει κοψίματα σε οτιδήποτε κάθε 20 δευτερόλεπτα...Οσο για το download rate,στα επίπεδα του 30-35.Απο τα 44-48 που είχα εδω και 4 μέρες με forthnet....Άτιμη κοινωνία...

----------


## cbsf

Κι εγώ από εκεί το βλέπω. Stream 96k από di.fm κάποτε δεν είχε ούτε glitch, και τώρα... ποιά 20"? Ούτε 3 δεν κρατάει...  :Sad:

----------


## yiannakas

ακόμη σεεεεεεεεερνεται!!!!!!
προς τους συμπάσχοντες: σας είπε κανείς από τους άχρηστους και ανεύθυνους ότι δεν θα πληρώσουμε τα σπασμένα? εγώ περιμένω ακόμα απάντηση....

----------


## 16v_gsi

Εγώ είμαι ακόμη καρφωμένος στα 0 ΚΒ (από την Πέμπτη).
Μόνη παρηγοριά...
... έχω ακόμη DSLphone.

----------


## banditaras

> Εγώ είμαι ακόμη καρφωμένος στα 0 ΚΒ (από την Πέμπτη).
> Μόνη παρηγοριά...
> ... έχω ακόμη DSLphone.


Για να μην περιμένεις όπως εγώ, κάνε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ. 
Με είχαν για 20 μέρες στο κλάσιμο και στα ΘΑ σας πάρουμε, θα σας ειδοποιήσουμε κτλ. 
Απο εχθές (Δευτέρα έκανα την καταγγελία), με παίρνουν 10 φορές την ημέρα τηλέφωνο , και μάλιστα με πήρε ο προιστάμενος του τεχνικού τμήματος (αυτός που όταν είπα να με πάρει,  μου είπαν "Αν θέλει θα σας πάρει"). 
Και ο διάολος φοβέρα θέλει. 
Τώρα τρέχουν για να το διορθώσουν (δεν νομίζω να τα καταφέρουν βέβαια, αλλα τουλάχιστον προσπαθούν).

----------


## 16v_gsi

Τηλέφωνο με παίρνουν αλλά όχι κάποιος υπεύθυνος του τεχνικού τμήματος.
Μου είχαν πει ότι σε 14 ημέρες θα έχω πάλι Internet. Οι 6 πέρασαν, μένουν άλλες 8 μέρες.

----------


## boss

banditaras πές μας την διαδικασία σχετικά με την ΕΕΤΤ!

----------


## polakis

Ρε παιδιά μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος αυτό? 
click START to begin 
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done 
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 138.03Kb/s 
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 59.46kb/s 
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem 
Πώς γίνετε τ upload μου να είναι κανονικό και το down να είναι χάλια??????

----------


## BoGe

> Για να μην περιμένεις όπως εγώ, κάνε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ. 
> 
> ....


Αν μπορέσεις όταν πάρεις απάντηση από ΕΕΤΤ, πές τι λέει, για να δούμε σε πόσο καιρό αντιδρά η ΕΕΤΤ, με πιο τρόπο, και το περιεχόμενο της όποιας τυχός επιστολής.

----------


## icedfun

Εγώ πάω αύριο απο τα γραφεία τους για να κάνω καταγγελία και αίτηση διακοπής της DSLnet.Το συμβόλαιο σπάει αν υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος (έτσι λέει μέσα).Ε αυτός σίγουρα είναι.Δεν γίνεται ούτε να περιμένω 2 και 3 εβδομάδες για να συμαζέψουν τα ασυμάζευτα,ούτε να μου δώσουν τα ίδια με αυτά που μου έδιναν πριν το crash.

 Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνετε καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ μιάς και μπορείτε να κάνετε ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ στην vivodi.Η ΕΕΤΤ απλά είναι ένα μέσο "πίεσης".Τώρα πόσο τους "πιέζουν",δεν είμαι σε θέση να το γνωρίζω  :Smile:

----------


## 16v_gsi

Χθες μιλούσα με Vivodi περίπου 45 min και τελικά λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Τώρα η σύνδεση πάει σφαίρα.

----------


## john2gr

Εγώ μπήκα στο δίκτυο ρε σεις και μ@μήθηκε.Είμαι πολύ βαρύς και δεν με άντεξε το κακόμοιρο  :P .Anyway σαν πρώτη εντύπωση του DSL (μιας και δεν το είχα ξαναβιώσει) μου φαίνεται μέτριο,αλλά έπεσα και στην εποχή που τα έχει πιει εντελώς.Τι να πεις......

----------


## apostolt

Παιδια περιοχη Ζωγραφου κεντρο Αμπελοκηπων απο το πρωι ειμαι ετσι λετε να το εφτιαξαν οντως?
Τωρα ποσταρω απο την δουλεια, ελπιζω οταν γυρισω ετσι ακομα.

----------


## BoGe

> .............
> 
>  Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνετε καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ μιάς και μπορείτε να κάνετε ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ στην vivodi.Η ΕΕΤΤ απλά είναι ένα μέσο "πίεσης".Τώρα πόσο τους "πιέζουν",δεν είμαι σε θέση να το γνωρίζω


Ακριβώς. Λέτε και ξαναλέτε για τηνς ΕΕΤΤ.
Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορεί να υποχρεώσει την Vivodi, μόνο συστάσεις μπορεί να κάνει.

----------


## banditaras

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από icedfun
> 
> .............
> 
>  Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνετε καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ μιάς και μπορείτε να κάνετε ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ στην vivodi.Η ΕΕΤΤ απλά είναι ένα μέσο "πίεσης".Τώρα πόσο τους "πιέζουν",δεν είμαι σε θέση να το γνωρίζω 
> 
> 
> Ακριβώς. Λέτε και ξαναλέτε για τηνς ΕΕΤΤ.
> Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορεί να υποχρεώσει την Vivodi, μόνο συστάσεις μπορεί να κάνει.


Λάθος. 
Η ΕΕΤΤ, μπορεί να ρίξει πρόστιμα...που η vivodi και κάθε vivodi θα το φυσάει και δεν θα κρυώνει. 
Δυο φορές έχω δεί αποτελέσματα της ΕΕΤΤ. Την μια φορά, ο ΟΤΕ που είχε γράψει στα π@π@ρια του μια εταιρία που ήθελε να βάλει DSL, και στο τέλος έστειλε σύμβουλο , και μια στην δική μου που την μια μέρα δεν με ήξεραν, και τώρα με φωνάζουν με το μικρό μου. 
Ρίχτε μια ματιά στα site του INKA και του ΕΕΤΤ. 
Θα δείτε οτι στην ευρωπαική νομοθεσία όλες οι περιπτώσεις καλύπτονται (παροχή υπηρεσίας, προβληματική ενημέρωση κτλ, κτλ). 

Τέσπα, οφείλω να παραδεχτώ οτι μετά απο την καταγγελία η συμπεριφορά της vivodi ειναι υποδειγματική (δεν έχει διορθωθεί τίποτα, αλλα τουλάχιστον το παλεύουν).

----------


## banditaras

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από icedfun
> 
> .............
> 
>  Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνετε καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ μιάς και μπορείτε να κάνετε ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ στην vivodi.Η ΕΕΤΤ απλά είναι ένα μέσο "πίεσης".Τώρα πόσο τους "πιέζουν",δεν είμαι σε θέση να το γνωρίζω 
> 
> 
> Ακριβώς. Λέτε και ξαναλέτε για τηνς ΕΕΤΤ.
> Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορεί να υποχρεώσει την Vivodi, μόνο συστάσεις μπορεί να κάνει.


Λάθος. 
Η ΕΕΤΤ, μπορεί να ρίξει πρόστιμα...που η vivodi και κάθε vivodi θα το φυσάει και δεν θα κρυώνει. 
Δυο φορές έχω δεί αποτελέσματα της ΕΕΤΤ. Την μια φορά, ο ΟΤΕ που είχε γράψει στα π@π@ρια του μια εταιρία που ήθελε να βάλει DSL, και στο τέλος έστειλε σύμβουλο , και μια στην δική μου που την μια μέρα δεν με ήξεραν, και τώρα με φωνάζουν με το μικρό μου. 
Ρίχτε μια ματιά στα site του INKA και του ΕΕΤΤ. 
Θα δείτε οτι στην ευρωπαική νομοθεσία όλες οι περιπτώσεις καλύπτονται (παροχή υπηρεσίας, προβληματική ενημέρωση κτλ, κτλ). 

Τέσπα, οφείλω να παραδεχτώ οτι μετά απο την καταγγελία η συμπεριφορά της vivodi ειναι υποδειγματική (δεν έχει διορθωθεί τίποτα, αλλα τουλάχιστον το παλεύουν).

----------


## banditaras

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από icedfun
> 
> .............
> 
>  Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνετε καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ μιάς και μπορείτε να κάνετε ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ στην vivodi.Η ΕΕΤΤ απλά είναι ένα μέσο "πίεσης".Τώρα πόσο τους "πιέζουν",δεν είμαι σε θέση να το γνωρίζω 
> 
> 
> Ακριβώς. Λέτε και ξαναλέτε για τηνς ΕΕΤΤ.
> Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορεί να υποχρεώσει την Vivodi, μόνο συστάσεις μπορεί να κάνει.


Λάθος. 
Η ΕΕΤΤ, μπορεί να ρίξει πρόστιμα...που η vivodi και κάθε vivodi θα το φυσάει και δεν θα κρυώνει. 
Δυο φορές έχω δεί αποτελέσματα της ΕΕΤΤ. Την μια φορά, ο ΟΤΕ που είχε γράψει στα π@π@ρια του μια εταιρία που ήθελε να βάλει DSL, και στο τέλος έστειλε σύμβουλο , και μια στην δική μου που την μια μέρα δεν με ήξεραν, και τώρα με φωνάζουν με το μικρό μου. 
Ρίχτε μια ματιά στα site του INKA και του ΕΕΤΤ. 
Θα δείτε οτι στην ευρωπαική νομοθεσία όλες οι περιπτώσεις καλύπτονται (παροχή υπηρεσίας, προβληματική ενημέρωση κτλ, κτλ). 

Τέσπα, οφείλω να παραδεχτώ οτι μετά απο την καταγγελία η συμπεριφορά της vivodi ειναι υποδειγματική (δεν έχει διορθωθεί τίποτα, αλλα τουλάχιστον το παλεύουν).

----------


## no_logo

πάντως σήμερα τα πράγματα είναι σχετικά καλά  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## no_logo

πάντως σήμερα τα πράγματα είναι σχετικά καλά  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## icedfun

Σε λίγη ώρα την κάνω για Vivodi.Μίλησα μαζί τους απο το τηλ. και μάλλον δεν θεωρούν και ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ λόγο το να μου δίνουν 10KB bandwidth κάτω απο όλους τους αλλους παρόχους.

 Πάντως η ιδέα μου για την αγορά του μόντεμ (alcatel 530),τους φάνηκε αρκετά "καλή".

----------


## apostolt

Πω πω ουτε attach μπορω να κανω αλλα ουτε και edit.Λοιπον για το παραπανω ποστ το πρωι που ειδα τον υπολογιστη μου κατεβαζα με 38 και ανεβαζα με 11.Ελπιζω να κρατησει.Οταν γυρισω απο την δουλεια θα ξαναποσταρω αν εχει παραμεινει ετσι.

----------


## santon

BTW δεν σας φαινεται εξαιρετικα υποπτο το οτι μας λενε οτι το προβλημα θα λυθει στο τελος αυτης της εβδομαδας ? Για σκεφτειτε, Χριστουγεννα ερχονται, κοσμος φευγει αδειαζουν και οι γραμμες φυσικα και το προβλημα λυνεται !
Επισης δεν σας φαινεται εξαιρετικα υποπτο οτι κανεις μα κανεις απο εκει μεσα δεν μας δινει καποια στανταρντ απαντηση ? Εχουμε προβλημα εκει, εδω, καπου.. Εγω οσες φορες εχω παρει εχω ακουσει διαφορετικες απαντησεις ή σιωπες :-)
Μηπως τελικα δεν εχουν προθεση να κανουν κατι αλλα απλα αγοραζουν χρονο και στο τελος σκασει καμμια φουσκα ?

Εκτος του οτι εχω κανει εγγραφη καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ η οποια οπως μου ειπαν εχει πρωτοκολληθει και προωθηθει για τα περαιτερω, ρωτησα την ΕΕΤΤ τι θα γινει στην περιπτωση που αρνηθω να πληρωσω. Μου ειπαν λοιπον οτι πρεπει να κανω αλλη μια εγγραφη καταγγελια και να γνωστοποιησω την προθεση μου αυτη. Πραγμα το οποιο θα κανω εντος λιγων ημερων αν δεν δω προκοπη.

----------


## johnmara

Γεια!
Όσοι έχετε προβλήματα είστε με ISP Vidodi και ADSL line Vivodi;

Υπάρχουν τα ίδια προβλήματα με ISP HOL και ADSL line Vivodi;

----------


## johnmara

Γειά!

Όσοι αντιμετωπίζετε προβλήματα είστε με ISP Vidodi & ADSL Vivodi;
Υπάρχουν προβλήματα και με ISP HOL & ADSL Vivodi;

----------


## johnmara

Γειά!  :Christmas Tree:  
Όσοι αντιμετωπίζετε προβλήματα είστε με ISP Vidodi & ADSL Vivodi;
Υπάρχουν προβλήματα και με ISP HOL & ADSL Vivodi;

----------


## boss

Τελικά μετά από αρκετά τηλ σε ότι αφορά την μείωση τιμών για όλο το χρονικό διάστημα με τα προβλήματα(που συνεχίζει ακόμα) η απάντηση ήταν ξεκάθαρη:

----------


## boss

Μετά από αρκετά τηλ σε ότι αφορά την πιθανή μείωση τιμών λόγο των προβλημάτων της vivodi η απάντηση ήταν ξεκάθαρη:
ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ!!!
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## boss

Μετά από αρκετά τηλ σε ότι αφορά την πιθανή μείωση τιμών λόγο των προβλημάτων της vivodi η απάντηση ήταν ξεκάθαρη:
ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ!!!
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## boss

Μετά από αρκετά τηλ σε ότι αφορά την πιθανή μείωση τιμών λόγο των προβλημάτων της vivodi η απάντηση ήταν ξεκάθαρη:
ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ!!!
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## boss

....

----------


## icedfun

Τελικά σπάσιμο του συμβολαίο δεν γίνεται,εκτώς κιαν η Vivodi σου καψε το σπίτι και σου σκότωσε την οικογένεια γιατι προφανώς αυτός είναι σοβαρός λόγος, και το γεγονός οτι σε έχουν 1 μήνα με ταχύτητες PSTN δεν λέει τιποτα.
 Τους πρόσφερα και συμβιβασμό με αγορά του μόντεμ,αλλα σιγά μην δεχτούν.Χαζοί είναι να χάσουν το 6μηνο ΘΥΜΑ τους?

*Πάντως η εξυπηρέτιση τους στα "γραφεία" τους είναι πολύ καλή (Θεέ μου κατι #)&%)#*%) που εχουν εκει μέσα).

----------


## icedfun

Τελικά είναι πολύ δύσκολο,αν όχι αδύνατον να σπάσει το 6μηνο συμβόλαιο με την Vivodi,ακώμα κιαν προσφερθείτε να αγοράσετε το modem που σας έχουν δώσει.Σήμερα ήμουν στα γραφεία τους και ρώτησα γενικά για το το τί "παίζει".

1.Bandwidth θα ξαναέχουμε του χρόνου (κυριολεκτικά)  :Laughing: 
2.Για το χρηματικό ποσό ακώμα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ.Έλεος ρε...
3.Τα γραφεία τους ήταν άδεια,οι προιστέμενοι είναι σε άδειες και εμείς ονειρευόμαστε ένα καλύτερο αύριο...

----------


## cbsf

> Χθες μιλούσα με Vivodi περίπου 45 min και τελικά λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Τώρα η σύνδεση πάει σφαίρα.


Πως?! Τι?! Γιατί?!

----------


## cbsf

> Χθες μιλούσα με Vivodi περίπου 45 min και τελικά λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Τώρα η σύνδεση πάει σφαίρα.


Πως-Τι-Γιατι-Ποσο????  :Smile:

----------


## boss

Μετά από αρκετά τηλ σε ότι αφορά την πιθανή μείωση τιμών λόγο των προβλημάτων της vivodi η απάντηση ήταν ξεκάθαρη:
ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ!!!
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## santon

Πεμπτη βραδακυ και ακομα αργα τα ζα. Ποτε ειχαν πει ? Μεσοβδομαδα ? Μπα..Τελος της εβδομαδας ? Χμμ μπορει, αλλα γιατι ομως ?
Γιατι θα εχουν φυγει πολλοι με αποτελεσμα την ελατωση του φορτου, αρα ? Μηπως μας κοροϊδευουν ψιλο γαζι ?
Τελικα εχει αποκομισει καποιος απο εσας τηλεφωνοντας στη Vivo πια ειναι η πραγματικη αιτια και ποτε θα αποκατασταθει το αποτελεσμα ? Γιατι εγω ακομα να καταλαβω.
Με τους λογαριασμους του Δεκεμβρη τι θα γινει, θα τους πληρωσουμε ? Εγω φροντισα ωστε η καρτα μου να μην δεχετε χρεωση απο την ακατανομαστη, αστους να ερθουν και να μου τα ζητησουν, θα τους παραπεμψω στην ενυπογραφη καταγγελια που εχω κανει στην ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## apostolt

Παιδια εχουμε κανενα νεοτερο?Εχει φτιαξει σιγουρα?

----------


## 16v_gsi

> 16v_gsi έγραψε:
> Χθες μιλούσα με Vivodi περίπου 45 min και τελικά λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Τώρα η σύνδεση πάει σφαίρα.
> 
> 
> Πως-Τι-Γιατι-Ποσο???? Smile


Τελικά ενώ ο router έπαιρνε IP για κάποιον λόγο ήμουν μπλοκαρισμένος από την Vivodi και δεν έβλεπα τον έξω κόσμο. Μετά από αρκετή πίεση βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα και τώρα έχω πάλι τις πολύ καλές ταχύτητες όπως και πριν την διακοπή.

----------


## orbitagas

Icedfun ποστάρισε να μας πείς τα αποτελέσματα.
Τελικά τί γίνεται παιδιά? Η ΕΕΤΤ μπορεί να κάνει τπτ σε περίπτωση που η vivodi δεν προσπφέρει τις ταχύτητες που υπόσχεται?

----------


## cbsf

9 στις 10 φορές που τηλεφωνώ στην τεχν. υποστήριξη, απαντάει ένας απίστευτα ευγενικός και πρόθυμος υπάλληλος! Πάντα λέει βέβαια "την άλλη βδομάδα θα φτιαχτεί" αλλά δε σου κάνει καρδιά να τα βάλεις μαζί του  :Smile: 

Το περι 6μήνου και πιστωτικής τελικά ίσως να βγει σε όφελός μας. Αν μπει ο Γενάρης και δεν δω προκοπή, θα ακυρώσω μέσω τράπεζας την πληρωμή, οπότε δε θα χρειάζεται να περιμένω 20' στο τηλέφωνο: θα μου τηλεφωνήσουν αυτοί!! Νομίζω πιο αποτελεσματική μέθοδος από το να περιμένω την ΕΕΤΤ ή τον αστυνόμο της γειτονιάς  :Mr. Green:

----------


## RootX

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια σας Πολλά,

η τελευταία μου επικοινωνία με την vivodi ήταν εχθές το βράδυ, όπου ο τύπος του customer care με διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν θα υπάρχει χρέωση για το διάστημα με τα προβλήματα(σημείωσε και τα στοιχεία μου και καλά), όπως και ότι δεν έχει ιδέα πότε θα διορθωθεί.
Το αν θα μας χρεώσουν ή όχι, μάλλον θα το μάθουμε όταν έρθει ο λογαριασμός, μιας και στον καθένα μας λένε και κάτι διαφορετικό.

Δοκίμασα και demo της hol πάνω από vivodi και σε γενικές γραμμές έμεινα ευχαριστημένος, το browsing πέταγε, το download από γρήγορα sites έπιασε το max(44Kbps). Βέβαια 5 ώρες demo είχα, οπότε δεν μπορούν να βγουν ασφαλή συμπεράσματα.

Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν η vivodi δέχεται να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως φορέα μόνο και όχι ως παροχέα.

----------


## toro

> Τελικα εχει αποκομισει καποιος απο εσας τηλεφωνοντας στη Vivo πια ειναι η πραγματικη αιτια και ποτε θα αποκατασταθει το αποτελεσμα ? Γιατι εγω ακομα να καταλαβω.


Χτες το βράδυ που μίλησα με έναν ταλαίπωρο στο 13880 μου είπε ότι η πραγματική αιτία, *απ'ότι έχει ακούσει*, είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ έκανε αναβάθμιση και επειδή καθυστερεί δεν τους δίνει το απαραίτητο bandwidth. Το αναφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη, καθώς ήμουνα πολύ αναστατωμένος για να τον ρωτήσω το όνομά του κτλ. - ήθελα απλώς να τα χώσω σε κάποιον, άσχετα πως τον λυπήθηκα στο τέλος  :Sad: 
Όσο για το πότε θα φτιάξει, ήταν πολύ συγκεκριμένος: *Δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα*, πάντως αποκλείεται να γίνει από στιγμή σε στιγμή. 





> Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν η vivodi δέχεται να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως φορέα μόνο και όχι ως παροχέα.


Με τον υπάλληλο που μίλησα του ανάφερα τις προθέσεις μου, δηλαδή ότι θα περιμένω να τελειώσει η εξάμηνη παγίδα που έστησαν και θα επιλέξω HOL σαν παροχέα, γιατί πραγματικά μέχρι αυτό το επεισόδιο δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με την ποιότητα της γραμμής. Επειδή όμως όπως του ανάφερα το customer service (και το λογιστήριο) είναι *απαράδεκτο*, και απ'ότι φαίνεται είναι και *αδιόρθωτο*, νομίζω πως είναι κρίμα να χάσω σε γενικές γραμμές μια καλύτερη του OTE υπηρεσία πρόσβασης εξαιτίας κάποιας τριτοκοσμικής customer care πολιτικής. 

Πριν από λίγο που επικοινώνησα πάλι μαζί τους, μου ανέφεραν ότι θα πρέπει να στείλω ένα φαξ στο 2108893801 στο οποίο θα αναφέρω το αίτημά μου, και έπειτα θα δούμε αν θα υπάρξει άλλου είδους χρέωση, καθώς η συγκεκριμένη υπάλληλος δεν ήξερε να μου πει. Μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου βέβαια όλ'αυτά, έτσι ;  :Wink: 

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους παιδιά και κουράγιο  :Smile:

----------


## con

Δοκίμασα demo 512/128 χτες και σήμερα. Είναι απίστευτο να έχω max download μόνο 15,5 kByte/sec. Το upload είναι κανονικό στα 20,1 kByte/sec. Όταν τους ρώτησα είπαν οτι φταίει ένα πρόβλημα σύνδεσης με τον ΟΤΕ που υπάρχει. Μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει γιατί όταν εκανα test στο
http://webtest.vivodi.gr/bw/
η ταχύτητα ήταν 53,91 kByte/sec

----------


## RootX

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα σύνδεσης, απλά η vivo έφτασε στο 100% του διαθέσιμου bandwidth της, χωρίς να έχει προνοήσει να αναβαθμίσει ή να μην βάζει νέους συνδρομητές/δωρεάν adsl τηλεφωνία, μέχρι να αναβαθμίσει.

Το bw test που βρίσκεται σε server της vivo είναι λογικό να δείχνει την max ταχύτητα.

----------


## BoGe

banditaras, στο τηλέφωνο που μιλάς με Vivo... πια είναι η αιτία που σου λένε ότι οφείλεται αυτή η κατάσταση, και σου έχουν πει κάποια ημερομηνία λήξης αυτής της κατάστασης;

----------


## lunatic

μονο τα γιαουρτακια εχουν ημερομηνια ληξης στην ελλαδα .....

αντε Καλες Γιορτες παιδεσ

----------


## nightmoon

εμενα που ειπαν την αλλη εβδομαδα θα φτιαχτει το προβλημα και ειναι του οτε με καποια καλωδια νομιζω του εξωτερικου

----------


## con

Δεν είναι σε σχέση με το εξωτερικό μόνο το πρόβλημα... Και μέσω ΑΙΧ χάλια είναι.

----------


## whitehed

Μεσω ΑΙΧ και οτι μενει εντος ελλαδας ειναι οκ!!!

----------


## con

Για μένα δεν είναι OK. Εκτός αν site της Forthnet είναι εκτός Ελλάδας...

----------


## whitehed

Πολυ καλα το καταλαβες φιλε μου...παει μεσω Λονδινου  :Crying:  
Ειναι ενα προβλημα που εχουμε θιξει πολλες φορες.

----------


## con

Είμαι Tellas και δεν είχα ξανασχοληθεί με vivodi. Πήρα demo να δω τι γίνεται μια και μου φαίνεται συμπαθητική εταιρεία. Δε σε πίστεψα στην αρχή γιατί η σύνδεση με Tellas, NTUA, Otenet κ.α. πάει από AIX. 
Ειδικά με Forthnet πάει βόλτα από Λονδίνο... Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!   :Shocked:  
Η ταχύτητά με έξω είναι ακόμα στα επίπεδα ...ISDN αντί 512 που έχω θεωρητικά.

----------


## dp1975

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα σύνδεσης, απλά η vivo έφτασε στο 100% του διαθέσιμου bandwidth της, χωρίς να έχει προνοήσει να αναβαθμίσει ή να μην βάζει νέους συνδρομητές/δωρεάν adsl τηλεφωνία, μέχρι να αναβαθμίσει.


Όντας κι εγώ "παθών" προσπαθώ να βρω μια άκρη για το τι έχει γίνει, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το σενάριο με το "τελειωμένο" bandwidth μου φαίνεται δύσκολο, απλά γιατί η ταχύτητα δεν έπεσε σταδιακά, αλλά εν μία νυκτί (στην κυριολεξία). Αν είχε πρόβλημα bandwidth λόγω της συνεχούς προσθήκης νέων συνδρομητών, το πρόβλημα θα εμφανιζόταν σταδιακά. Πάντως έχω την εντύπωση πως ό,τι και να λέμε, μόνο εικασίες μπορεί να είναι στην παρούσα φάση...

----------


## polakis

Και το χριστουγεννιάτικο παραμύθι συνεχίζεται παιδιά:
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 136.88Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 71.77kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Καλά φοβερή dsl έχουμε.Όλοι εκτός Vivodi κάνουν πάρτι με τα 48-50 που πιάνουν σε κατεβάσματα κλπ και εμείς κακομοιρίαζουμε με 71.77kb/s!!!!!!Έλεος πιά!!
Πήρα τηλ. στο 13880 το απόγευμα σήμερα και μου είπε ένας κύριος ότι το πρόβλημα θα λύθεί από την Vivodi τις επόμενες 2 μέρες!!!!!Δηλαδή του λέω τα Χριστούγεννα και την επομένη που είναι Κυριάκή 26 Δεκέμβρη????Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχ  :Twisted Evil:  
Χρόνια πολλά παιδιά....

----------


## Undertow

εμένα παρόλο που στα bandwidth tests με βγάζει να έχω actual throughput 58kbps , κατεβάζω στο emule από 6 διαφορετικά sources σύνολο 23k/s...δε ξέρω τι γίνεται

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

*UNDERTOW*, μπορεί να φταίνε τα sources απο τα οποιά κατεβάζεις.Δεν είναι απαραίτητο οτι φταίει η vivo.

----------


## icedfun

Παιδιά...Η vivodi ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να φτίαξει 100% μέχρι και το τέλος της χρονιάς,ίσως και περισσότερο.ΧΩΝΕΨΤΕ ΤΟ.Οι βελτιώσεις που βλέπετε είναι λόγω της επαναφοράς στον τομέα της ελλάδας (ΑΙΧ).
Απο Δευτέρα περιμένω να μου πουν αν τελικά θα μου κάνουν ή οχι διακοπή σύνδεσης.Ελπίζω να κάνουν το σωστό (δλδ να  κόψουν την σύνδεση)  :Twisted Evil:  

cheers και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## apostolt

Χρονια πολλα παιδια.
Αυτες τις μερες ειμαι με ενα demo 384 της Otenet.Ξαναειδα τα 38-39αρια μου και απο δευτερα θα κοψω την Vivodi.
Δεν πειραζει να τους γινει μαθημα.

----------


## lewton

> Χρονια πολλα παιδια.
> Αυτες τις μερες ειμαι με ενα demo 384 της Otenet.Ξαναειδα τα 38-39αρια μου και απο δευτερα θα κοψω την Vivodi.
> Δεν πειραζει να τους γινει μαθημα.


Και θα βάλεις ΟΤΕΝΕΤ;

----------


## BoGe

> Όντας κι εγώ "παθών" προσπαθώ να βρω μια άκρη για το τι έχει γίνει, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το σενάριο με το "τελειωμένο" bandwidth μου φαίνεται δύσκολο, απλά γιατί η ταχύτητα δεν έπεσε σταδιακά, αλλά εν μία νυκτί (στην κυριολεξία). Αν είχε πρόβλημα bandwidth λόγω της συνεχούς προσθήκης νέων συνδρομητών, το πρόβλημα θα εμφανιζόταν σταδιακά. Πάντως έχω την εντύπωση πως ό,τι και να λέμε, μόνο εικασίες μπορεί να είναι στην παρούσα φάση...


Καί εγώ αυτό υποψιάζομαι.
Ενισχύονται δε οι υποψίες μου, από το γεγονός ότι όλες τις ώρες, ακόμα και τα ξημερώματα (04:00), ακόμα και σήμερα που πρέπει λογικά να μην είναι φορτωμένα τα δίκτυα (κάποιος κόσμος έχει φύγει, κάποιες εταιρείες είναι κλειστές, κλπ...) συνεχίζει να σέρνεται, ενώ θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνει αρκετά καλύτερα.

----------


## icedfun

Έτσι όπως πάνε τα πράγματα,προβλέπω να "φτιάχνει" μέσα στον Γενάρη.Εκτώς κιαν γίνει ΘΑΥΜΑ , μέρες που είναι, και μέσα σε αυτή την εβδομάδα, καταφέρει η vivodi να δίνει τις ταχύτητες των άλλων παρόχων.  :Laughing:  

Όταν απο εκεί που σου λένε 1 εβδομάδα,το κάνουν 2 εβδομάδες και μετά το κάνουν "δεν έχουμε ενημέρωση" και "τέλος του μήνα,ΕΛΠΙΖΟΥΜΕ" ,εσείς περιμένετε να φτιάξει....ήμαρτον....  :Evil:

----------


## jasonpap

Guys παρατηρήσατε αλλαγή της ip όταν αρχίσατε να σέρνεστε;Εγώ με το που μου άλλαξαν ip (μετά από 4 μήνες με την ίδια) είναι σε subnet 83.171.X.X ένω ήμουν σε 80.76.Χ.Χ.Πιθανολογό ότι εαν και αυτή βγαίνει από το ίδιο routing,ίσως είναι σε low priorities.

----------


## icedfun

> Guys παρατηρήσατε αλλαγή της ip όταν αρχίσατε να σέρνεστε;Εγώ με το που μου άλλαξαν ip (μετά από 4 μήνες με την ίδια) είναι σε subnet 83.171.X.X ένω ήμουν σε 80.76.Χ.Χ.Πιθανολογό ότι εαν και αυτή βγαίνει από το ίδιο routing,ίσως είναι σε low priorities.


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια,αλλά δεν έχει σχέση με την τωρινή κατάσταση.Υπάρχει γενική έλλειψη bandwidth λόγω της βλακείας που δέρνει μερικούς μέσα στην vivodi,και δεν προέβλεψαν την τεράστια "ξαφνική" ζήτηση,αφού πρώτα είχαν τιγκάρει απο users.

Αν δίνανε τα ΜΙΣΑ απο τα λεφτά που δώσανε για αυτή την ανούσια διαφήμιση τώρα δεν θα υπήρχαν αυτά τα προβλήματα.

----------


## jasonpap

Το θέμα ειναι οτι,όπως ήδη κάποιος ανέφερε,η μείωση δεν έγινε σταδιακά αλλά κατευθείαν.Τουλαχιστον εγώ όταν ήμουν ακόμη με την 80.76.Χ.Χ πήγαινε σφαίρα.

----------


## icedfun

Οταν λες σφαίρα?Τι ταχύτητες?Γιατι και εγώ είχα 35KB σταθερό downloading,και σιγα σιγα το βλέπω να επανέρχεται σε αυτά τα επίπεδα.Αλλά τα 30 και τα 35 δεν μου λένε τίποτα οταν με άλλους παρόχους έπιανα 45-48  :Shocked: 

*NewsFlash: Πριν 5 λεπτά μίλησα με vivodi(μιας και δεν έχω τι να κάνω),και μου λένε οτι το προβλημα θα λυθεί σε 2 εβδομάδες απο ΤΩΡΑ,συγκεριμένη ημερομηνία δεν μπορουν να μου πουν!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο post μου,όσο πάει όλο και πιο μακρυά παει το...θέμα.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Pieros

Τι προτίνεται για φτηνό αντικαταστάτη?΄
Σκέφτομαι την Hol αλλά βγαίνει φτηνά μόνο στα 2 χρόνια  :?

----------


## RaNd

Btw οι IP αλλαξαν σε οσους ειχαν VoIP για κατανομη καλυτερη των IP κλπ κλπ...

Και με το Visual route διχνει μεγαλο packet loss απο κομβο Λονδινου και μετα,
οποτε πιθανοτατα ειναι θεμα καλωδιωσεων του εξωτερικου,
 αφου με HOL & OteNet oι ταχυτητες ειναι μια χαρα (σε εμενα τουλαχιστον).

----------


## lewton

> Οταν λες σφαίρα?Τι ταχύτητες?Γιατι και εγώ είχα 35KB σταθερό downloading,και σιγα σιγα το βλέπω να επανέρχεται σε αυτά τα επίπεδα.Αλλά τα 30 και τα 35 δεν μου λένε τίποτα οταν με άλλους παρόχους έπιανα 45-48


Mε τους ίδιους παρόχους σήμερα θα είχες 45-48;  :Exclamation:

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά μίλησα χθες με τον κολλητο του πατέρα μου που είναι τεχνικός διευθυντής της Vivodi!!!!!!!
Ακούστε τι μου είπε εν συντομία.Φτιάχνω ότι έχει σχέση με το εξωτερικό κάτι μπερδεμένα που δεν πολυκατάλαβα και μου είπε ότι με το νέο έτος θα είμαστε έτοιμοι,όχι νωρίτερα.Κάτι για π΄ρωτη εβδομάδα Γενάρη!!!Τον πιστεύω γιατί είναι κολλητός....
Υπομονή και χρόνια πολλά.....  :Smile:

----------


## icedfun

> Mε τους ίδιους παρόχους σήμερα θα είχες 45-48;


Δεν μπορώ να σου πω σίγουρα αν θα είχα 48αρια αλλα δεν θα είχα σε καμία περίπτωση κάτω απο 40.Με την Forthnet είχα 45 μία ολόκληρη εβδομάδα.Η Αcn δεν μου έπεσε ποτέ κάτω απο 40.Τώρα περιμένω ταχύτητες και απο ΗΟL.Παρέλειψα να πω οτι έχω συγχρονιστεί στα 448/160...Αν παίζει ρόλο αυτό..

----------


## jasonpap

Με full llu όλο τον καιρό πριν την αλλαγή της ip ήμουν σταθερά στα 42.Ακόμη και τώρα από Ελλάδα πιάνω τα 40-42.Το πρόβλημα ειναι καθαρά σε ότι έχει σχέση με έξω.Επίσημα και εμένα στο customer care μου είπαν ότι θα τελειώσουν τα προβλήματα με το νέο έτος.Το τι ακριβώς φτιάχνουν άγνωστο για την ώρα,θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω περισσότερα και να γράψω.

----------


## icedfun

Δεν γνωρίζω τον λόγο αλλά έτσι εχουν τα πράγματα.Αν είχα την παραμικρή ελπίδα οτι θα έχω 40αρια μετα την αναβάθμιση,δεν θα έκανα και την αίτηση διακοπής..

----------


## cinemusic

Παντως εγω στη Θεσαλονικη κατεβαζα με 40-42 στα καλα της 
Vivodi.
Τωρα ετοιμαζομαι να τους ξηλωσω.
Χαλια η υπομονη μου.

----------


## primero

Και εγω παλι στην Ηλιουπολη με 40 κατεβαζα μεχρι της 10 του Δεκ.
και τωρα κατεβαζω με 4.Τιποτα το μονο που εχω να πω εγω ειναι οτι εχουμε να κανουμε με ερασιτεχνες!ΤΑ ΘΕΑΤΡΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## icedfun

Μια απορεία : Υπάρχει κανείς που να ήταν μέσω ΟΤΕ και με ISP την vivodi και να κατέβαζε σταθερά με 40+ ? Η vivodi δίνει μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες σε όσους έχουν γραμμή απο αυτή? Γίνεται αυτό? Η εγώ έχω παρανοήσει η απλά είναι πολύ αργά το βράδυ και βαριέμαι να γράψω κάτι σωστο  :Very Happy:  

*Αλήθεια μετά απο αυτό το "Κάζο" που πάθαμε με την vivodi,θα συνεχίζατε αν επανερχόντουσαν οι ταχύτητες που είχατε?

----------


## dp1975

> Καί εγώ αυτό υποψιάζομαι.
> Ενισχύονται δε οι υποψίες μου, από το γεγονός ότι όλες τις ώρες, ακόμα και τα ξημερώματα (04:00), ακόμα και σήμερα που πρέπει λογικά να μην είναι φορτωμένα τα δίκτυα (κάποιος κόσμος έχει φύγει, κάποιες εταιρείες είναι κλειστές, κλπ...) συνεχίζει να σέρνεται, ενώ θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνει αρκετά καλύτερα.


Πολύ σωστό. Κι εγώ που σερφάρω πολλές φορές αργά τη νύχτα, αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο και μάλιστα οι ταχύτητες είναι πάντα σταθερές (μεταξύ 64-128 kpbs για μένα). Αποκλείεται η απαράδεκτη αυτή ταχύτητα να είναι (μόνο) θέμα bandwidth.

----------


## Spyrosss

> Μια απορεία : Υπάρχει κανείς που να ήταν μέσω ΟΤΕ και με ISP την vivodi και να κατέβαζε σταθερά με 40+ ?


Εγω με 48 κατεβάζω,αν είναι καλό το torrent με πολλούς seeds πετάει.

----------


## icedfun

Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι και σε εμένα...Δεν μπορώ πιά να καταλάβω τι γίνεται.Για να πω την αλήθεια,εχω κουραστεί και βαριέμε να ψάχνω άλλο για να βρω τι φτέει και πάνε όλα στραβά με την vivodi.Σήμερα/αύριο περιμένω απάντηση σχετικά με την αίτηση διακοπής που τους έχω κάνει,ελπίζω να συμφωνήσουν και να μην πάει παραπέρα το θέμα.

Και το πάγιο του πΟΤΕ που θα τους δίνω πολύ τους πέφτει.Που καταντήσαμε...

*Αυτό που λατρεύω να ακούω κάθε φορά απο την vivodi είναι το ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ οτι ο ΟΤΕ τους βλέπει "ανταγωνιστικά"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  και ξανά   :Laughing:  .Ο ΟΤΕ δωρίζει εκατομμύρια στα "φιλαράκια" του και αυτοί κάνουν 1 μήνα για να διορθώσουν ένα πρόβλημα που τους έχει κάνει ρεζίλι,και νομίζουν οτι είναι ανταγωνιστικοί απεναντι στον ΟΤΕ?ΡΕ   :Laughing:  σας λεω.  :Laughing:  

Και όπως έλεγε η συγχωρεμένη η Μαλβίνα : " ΕΞΩ Π***** ΑΠ' ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΚΑ"

----------


## Spyrosss

> Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι και σε εμένα...Δεν μπορώ πιά να καταλάβω τι γίνεται.Για να πω την αλήθεια,εχω κουραστεί και βαριέμε να ψάχνω άλλο για να βρω τι φτέει και πάνε όλα στραβά με την vivodi.


Κοίτα,δεν είμαι πάντα σε full ταχύτητες,κατα καιρούς είχα κάποια προβλήματα αλλα δεν ξέρω αν οφείλονται στην Vivodi ή στον ΟΤΕ.

Συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ παίζει με το dslam (μια 384/128 μια 448/160) και δεν βρίσκεις άκρη εύκολα. Μπορεί να σου κάτσει και μια άσχημη του ΟΤΕ και μετά μια άσχημη της Vivodi και να φύγει όλος ο μήνας με σούρσιμο.

Το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να δοκιμάσεις demo απο αλλους ISP και να δείς τι γίνετε.

----------


## icedfun

> Το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να δοκιμάσεις demo απο αλλους ISP και να δείς τι γίνετε.


Αυτό κάνω και βλέπω μεγάλες διαφορές.Και όταν ήμουν 384/128 και τώρα που είμαι 448/160.Και όταν λέω διαφορές μιλάω για 10ΚΒ κάτω η vivodi...

----------


## ronaldinio

> Αυτό κάνω και βλέπω μεγάλες διαφορές.


Και ποιος σου εγγυάται ότι τα demo είναι σαν τις κανονικές συνδέσεις; Μπορεί να τα αφήνουν επίτηδες full speed για να τσιμπήσει ο πελάτης.

Απλά μια σκέψη κάνω...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apostolt

> Μια απορεία : Υπάρχει κανείς που να ήταν μέσω ΟΤΕ και με ISP την vivodi και να κατέβαζε σταθερά με 40+ ? Η vivodi δίνει μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες σε όσους έχουν γραμμή απο αυτή? Γίνεται αυτό? Η εγώ έχω παρανοήσει η απλά είναι πολύ αργά το βράδυ και βαριέμαι να γράψω κάτι σωστο  
> 
> *Αλήθεια μετά απο αυτό το "Κάζο" που πάθαμε με την vivodi,θα συνεχίζατε αν επανερχόντουσαν οι ταχύτητες που είχατε?


Τον παλιο καλο καιρο απο irc και απο ftp εχω πιασει 40αρες με isp Vivodi(384) και γραμμη ΟΤΕ.Τωρα βεβαια ποτε.Το dslam που ειμαι ειναι intracom.

----------


## icedfun

> Και ποιος σου εγγυάται ότι τα demo είναι σαν τις κανονικές συνδέσεις; Μπορεί να τα αφήνουν επίτηδες full speed για να τσιμπήσει ο πελάτης.
> 
> Απλά μια σκέψη κάνω...


Γι' αυτό δοκιμάζω και με κάρτες  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aroutis

Εγώ πάντως, με Full LLU 512/128 από Ακρόπολη, εδώ και 2 βδομάδες
από την ώρα που σας είπα ότι έφτιαξε δεν είχα ούτε ένα disconnection,
σταθερά 55kbps downstream και ενδεικτικά θα σας πώ οτι από giganews 
(για test) κατέβασα σε λιγότερο από μέρα 4gigas...

Τι άλλο να πω...

----------


## apostolt

> Εγώ πάντως, με Full LLU 512/128 από Ακρόπολη, εδώ και 2 βδομάδες
> από την ώρα που σας είπα ότι έφτιαξε δεν είχα ούτε ένα disconnection,
> σταθερά 55kbps downstream και ενδεικτικά θα σας πώ οτι από giganews 
> (για test) κατέβασα σε λιγότερο από μέρα 4gigas...
> 
> Τι άλλο να πω...


Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ρε παιδια, πως γινεται το προβλημα να ειναι τοπικο και οχι ολικο.'Η ολλοι θα το εχουμε ή κανενας.

----------


## BoGe

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από aroutis
> 
> Εγώ πάντως, με Full LLU 512/128 από Ακρόπολη, εδώ και 2 βδομάδες
> από την ώρα που σας είπα ότι έφτιαξε δεν είχα ούτε ένα disconnection,
> σταθερά 55kbps downstream και ενδεικτικά θα σας πώ οτι από giganews 
> (για test) κατέβασα σε λιγότερο από μέρα 4gigas...
> 
> Τι άλλο να πω...
> 
> ...


Ίσως η Vivo για να κρατήσει σε κάποιες περιοχές σταθερή την ταχύτητα (ίσως λόγω επαγγελματικών συνδέσεων ή ότι άλλο στις συγκεκριμένες περιοχές), έχει περιορίσει το bandwidth σε κάποιες άλλες.

----------


## icedfun

Από την στιγμή που είναι πρόβλημα bandwidth αυτό σημαίνει οτι εκτώς απο το ότι ειναι γενικό το πρόβλημα έχουμε και προβλήματα στην κατανομή του.Οπότε είναι αρκετά λογικό αρκετοί να έχουν τέλειες ταχύτητες και άλλοι να είναι κολλημένοι στο 0.

Επίσης,είχαν πει οτι γίνεται σταδιακή αποκτάσταση (πράγμα λογικό),οπότε υπάρχει πιθανότητα αρκετοί απο τους χρήστες της vivodi να μην είδαν καμία αλλαγή,η να είδαν ελάχιστη για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.

Εγώ π.χ. είχα 35άρια τις πρώτες μέρες και μετά έπεσε σε 10-15.Τώρα είναι πάλι κοντά στο 35 αλλά τίποτα παραπάνω.Μάλιστα,λένε οτι μετά απο την "αναβάθμιση" θα έχουν και καλύτερες ταχύτητες απο πρίν...  :Laughing: 

* Για 2 λεπτά με πρόλαβες BoGe   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aroutis

Ερώτηση... (ισως έχει ξαναγίνει, οπότε μη βαράτε).
Το πρόβλημα είναι με links στο εξωτερικό, ή γενικά?

Το δικό μου πρόβλημα όταν υπήρχε ήταν ΚΑΘΑΡΑ με το εξωτερικό. Μεσα φισέκι, και
μόλις δοκίμαζα εξωτερικό (ευρώπη ή αμερική δεν είχε καμια σημασία) τον ... 

Για αυτό ρωτάω βασικά.

----------


## apostolt

Το demo Otenet τελειωσε αντε παλι πισω στην vivo δειτε χαλια.

----------


## Spyrosss

> Το demo Otenet τελειωσε αντε παλι πισω στην vivo δειτε χαλια.


Αλήθεια απο που κατεβάζεις;

Πάντως αν προσέξεις έχεις μια κάθετη πτώση στην ταχύτητα ενω κατεβάζεις ακόμα με Otenet  :Exclamation:

----------


## lewton

Εγώ είπα θα περιμένω μέχρι τις 20 του μήνα για να μη μείνω χωρίς internet (μη γυρίσω και στο PSTN...).
Aν μέχρι τότε δεν είναι ΟΚ (μιας και αρχίζω εξεταστική) την κόβω και κάνω αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## cinemusic

Παλι καλα που δεν πεταξα το παλιο μου μοντεμ.
Ξυλωνω αυτο της Vivodi και μεχρι να ενεργοποιηθει η Tellas θα δουλευει εκεινο.
Καλυτερα Pstn και 56k παρα να λεω πως εχω DSL και να κατεβαζω με 4 kb/s.

----------


## icedfun

> Παλι καλα που δεν πεταξα το παλιο μου μοντεμ.
> Ξυλωνω αυτο της Vivodi και μεχρι να ενεργοποιηθει η Tellas θα δουλευει εκεινο.
> Καλυτερα Pstn και 56k παρα να λεω πως εχω DSL και να κατεβαζω με 4 kb/s.


Είσαι σε γραμμή ΟΤΕ να υποθέσω.Με την vivodi είχες κάνει 6μηνο συμβόλαιο?Γιατί και εγώ μέσα σε αυτές τις μέρες θα σταματήσω την vivodi.

----------


## cinemusic

Ναι ειμαι σε γραμμη του οτε ,και με την vivodi ειμαι μεν  με 6μηνο συμβολαιο και  εχω διανυσει μολις τους τεσσερις μηνες, αλλα εχω σκοπο να φτασω στα ακρα ωστε να απαλλαγω οσο το δυνατον πιο γρηγορα απο αυτους.

----------


## icedfun

Πίεσε τους όσο περισσότερο μπορείς!!!
Δές και το http://www.adslgr.com/forum/thread12706.html  :Twisted Evil:  

Τελικά δεν νομίζω να συμφωνεί κανεις πως άξιζει για 50euro που κάνει το modem να περνάμε όλο αυτό το λούκι...

----------


## epsilon.

Έχουμε να κάνουμε με ερασιτέχνες!
Amateurs σας λέω!
Την επόμενη εβδομάδα, την επόμενη, την παραεπόμενη, στο τέλος του μήνα, αύριο μεθαύριο, tomorrow, demain, morgen, yustluck, &%#@! βρε άντε και.. βρείτε μια συκιά να πάτε να κρεμαστείτε...

Ποια λεωφοροπειρατεία και κουραφέξαλα με καμιά 10 ομήρους και απαγωγείς τελευταίας κατηγορίας! Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με ομηρία, εκατοντάδων συνδρομητών που για 6 μήνες έχουν μπλέξει με επαγγελματίες παπατζήδες, φανφαρολόγους και μυαλοπώληδες! Να το βράσω το μόντεμ το τζαμπαντάν. Ε δεν ήξερες μεγάλε, δεν ρώταγες;
Ε δε ρώτησα ρε παλικάρια και τώρα κατεβάζω επί 24 ώρου με...   :Evil:  4ΚΒ/δευτ.
Τέλεια! Και έχω και το κινητό μου που μπαίνει με GPRS και πιάνει 5!

Αύριο άμα ακούσετε για κανένα Τσουνάμι στα γραφεία εταιρείας τηλεπικοινωνιών μην αναρωτηθείτε... ξέρετε!

----------


## icedfun

Άλλοι λένε υπομονή...υπομονή...και όλα θα φτιάξουν.Εγώ λέω πως είναι μεγάλη μ***** να καθόμαστε και να ανεχόμαστε τα χίλια μύρια λόγω της απειρίας του προσωπικού της vivodi.Λέω απειρία γιατί δεν εξηγείτε αλλιώς αυτή η κατάσταση.Στην Καπατέλ που ήμουν μια φορά και έναν καιρό,πιο οργανωμένα ήταν τα πράγματα...

*Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει αύριο με την αίτηση διακοπής που έχω κάνει...

----------


## RaNd

Full LLU 512/128 VoIP (448 / 896)

To μονο προβλημα που εχω εδω και 2 βδομαδες ειναι μεγαλο
packet loss με εξωτερικο...

P.S Αυτες ειναι ταχυτητες 24/7 απο Emule και DC++ ...

----------


## toro

Χρόνια πολλά παιδιά  :Smile: 

Εχτές το απόγευμα γύρισα στο σπίτι μου από τη δουλειά έχοντας στείλει κάποια αρχεία για να τα επεξεργαστώ στο σπίτι, όπως συνηθίζω να κάνω. Προς μεγάλη μου λύπη ανακάλυψα ότι δεν είχα καθόλου πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο, ούτε καν αυτή την προβληματική των τελευταίων τριών εβδομάδων, παρόλο που όλα τα διαγνωστικά ήταν εντάξει και τα μηχανήματά μου επικοινωνούσαν μεταξύ τους και με το modem.

Για να μην λέω πολλά λοιπόν, λόγω του ότι το πρόβλημα δεν έχει φτιάξει ακόμα και δεν ξέρει κανείς να μου πει πότε θα φτιάξει καθώς απ'ότι μου είπανε *είναι θέμα συγχρονισμού*, ετοιμάζω μια επιστολή για την εταιρεία και κάποιους άλλους αποδέκτες την οποία θα δημοσιεύσω σε άλλο θέμα. 
Το αναφέρω απλώς γιατί εύχομαι ειλικρινά να μην είναι το νέο γιορτινό καψόνι της εταιρείας προς τους πελάτες της και το πρόβλημα να περιοριστεί σε μένα.

Την καλημέρα μου σε όλους  :Smile:

----------


## apostolt

Εγω παντως παιδες χθες εστειλα το mail για διακοπη της συνδρομης net(ειμαι αοριστου και με γραμμη οτε).

----------


## icedfun

Παιδιά λυπάμε αλλά αυτό που είχα προβέψει σε προηγούμενο post μου τελικά έγινε.Οι υπεύθυνοι πήραν άδεια (Σχεδόν σε όλα τα τμήματα) και οι εξελίξεις δρομολογούνται για και-εγω-δεν-ξερω-ποτε , σύμφωνα με μια γηραιά κυρία (να και μια αλλαγή) στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτισης  :Smile:   :Twisted Evil:  

Αν πιστεύετε στο "όπως θα σας βρει ο καινούργιος χρόνος έτσι θα είστε όλη την χρονιά" τα πράγματα προβλέπονται....δυσάρεστα (χέσε μέσα).  :Evil:

----------


## cinemusic

Και να φανταστεις εγω γενικα ειμαι υπομονετικος ανθρωπος. Και ελικρινα δεν θα ειχα προβλημα να περιμενω ολο αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα.
Αλλα αυτη η αδιαφορια που δεν υπαρχει τοσο καιρο μια ενημερωση του τι συμβαινει ,ολα τα ψεματα που αναγκαζομαι να ακουω ,να παιρνω τηλεφωνο  να χρεωνομαι (απο το κιν) και να με δουλευουν, να θελουν να πληρωθουν κιολα απο πανω...
Εεε οχι...

----------


## apostolt

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από apostolt
> 
> Το demo Otenet τελειωσε αντε παλι πισω στην vivo δειτε χαλια.
> 
> 
> Αλήθεια απο που κατεβάζεις;
> 
> Πάντως αν προσέξεις έχεις μια κάθετη πτώση στην ταχύτητα ενω κατεβάζεις ακόμα με Otenet


Ναι το ειδα αλλα ειναι λιγο πριν τελειωσει το demo.Δεν ξερω πως αθ επρεπε να συμπεριφερθει.
Το κατεβασμα που βλεπετε ειναι το ιδιο torrent.Αρχιζω με Otenet σταματαω και αρχιζω παλι με Vivodi.

----------


## yiannakas

εγώ ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση στο email μου που τους ρωτώ τι θα γίνει με όλη την κωλ#ιστορία αυτή και αν θα πληρώσουμε κανονικά την συνδρομή.

----------


## yiannakas

είχε ψιλοφτιάξει για λίγες ημέρες και τώρα πάλι σέρνεται, αν νομίζουν ότι θα τους πληρώσω το μηνιάτικο είναι γελασμένοι

----------


## icedfun

Θα περιμένουμε και θα περιμένουμε...για πολυ ακωμα!

Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι με demo της ΟΤΕnet και πάλι πίανω 45άρια...

Και πάλι μίλησα με vivodi,μου λένε οτι δεν ξέρουν τίποτα για τα 5 emails και τα 25MB webspace,που έχουν γίνει αέρας...Επίσης όταν τον ρώτησα αν θα έχω 40+ μετά την αναβάθμίση με ένα γέλιο (αμηχανίας,βλακείας,και εγω δεν ξέρω τι) μου υποσχόταν οτι θα έχω...  :Laughing:  

Έχει κανείς κανένα lie detector software/hardware να δούμε τι παίζει με αυτά τα άτομα?Η υπόθεση καταντάει ΓΕΛΙΑ.  :Evil:

----------


## santon

@icedfun
Αληθεια τους εχω στειλει μυνημα(τα) γιατι θελω και εγω 3-4 email, απαντηση δεν εχω παρει..Δεν ειναι και γ@μω τους απατεωνες ?
Τι μου το θυμισες βρε Icedfun πανω που ειχα αρχισει να ισιωνω λογω του πνευματος των εορτων :->

Εχεις κανεις σας, πανω απο ενα email στη vivodi ? Αν ναι, πως το πηρε ?

----------


## primero

Ενα τηλεφωνακι ακομα σημερα το απογευμα για το τι θα γινει και η απαντηση γνωστη.το μονο που βρηκαν ηταν οτι χρωσταω διακοσια ευρο!ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΕΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ!

----------


## apostolt

Μια ερωτηση γιατι το βραδυ τα πραγματα φτιαχνουν?
Αυτη τη στιγμη κατεβαζω με 40KB σταθερα.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο τις 10:30 και μετα παει σφαιρα.

----------


## JohnGR

Γιατί πολλοί κλείνουν τα PC! 8)

----------


## icedfun

Στην χώρα της "αρπαχτής" τι περιμένατε?

Δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση να σηκωθούμε και να φύγουμε όλοι,η λύση είναι να καταλάβουν οτι δέν έχουν να κάνουν με "θύματα".Αν θεωρούν οτι μπορούν να μας κοροιδεύουν,τότε μεγάλο λάθος κάνουν και αυτό θα αποδειχτεί αργά η γρήγορα.




> Εχεις κανεις σας, πανω απο ενα email στη vivodi ? Αν ναι, πως το πηρε ?


 Αυτό όντως θέλω και εγώ να το μάθω.Τα 5 mail+25mb είναι για DSLnet Dynamic.Μην φάτε καμιά δικαιολογία του style "αυτά είναι για το plus" η τίποτα άλλο.Τα έχουν όλα στο site.

*Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου μέγιστο Μ**ΑΚΑ και αφέντη της Χρυσής Παλάμης που πήγα και έκανα την αίτηση υπο την πίεση του "τρέχα να προλάβεις" (μόλις είχαν δωθεί πόρτες στην περιοχή μου και θα ξαναέβαζαν μετά απο κανα χρόνο).

----------


## no_logo

μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν λειτουργεί το proxy.vivodi.gr ρωτάω για να το εχω στις ρυθμίσεις του mozilla μπας και διορθωθεί έστω και λίγο το πρόβλημα με το άνοιγμα των σελίδων  :Sad:  
αν πράγματι λειτουργεί, θα πρέπει να ανοίξω port  στο zyxel;

----------


## icedfun

> μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν λειτουργεί το proxy.vivodi.gr ρωτάω για να το εχω στις ρυθμίσεις του mozilla μπας και διορθωθεί έστω και λίγο το πρόβλημα με το άνοιγμα των σελίδων  
> αν πράγματι λειτουργεί, θα πρέπει να ανοίξω port  στο zyxel;


Λειτουργεί στην port 80.Αλλά δεν νομίζω να σου δώσει κάποια διαφορά..

----------


## aroutis

port *8080*

----------


## aroutis

> Εχεις κανεις σας, πανω απο ενα email στη vivodi ? Αν ναι, πως το πηρε ?


5 emails από 25 mb έκαστο. Πώς τα πήρα..? κανονικά, τους ζήτησα με email να μου γίνει provision με βάση αυτό που δηλώναν, και μου δόθηκε. Μετά μου ζήτησαν fax με τα προτιμηθεά usernames και τους τα έστειλα.. τα υπόλοιπα είναι ιστορία.

----------


## icedfun

> Εχεις κανεις σας, πανω απο ενα email στη vivodi ? Αν ναι, πως το πηρε ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 5 emails από 25 mb έκαστο. Πώς τα πήρα..? κανονικά, τους ζήτησα με email να μου γίνει provision με βάση αυτό που δηλώναν, και μου δόθηκε. Μετά μου ζήτησαν fax με τα προτιμηθεά usernames και τους τα έστειλα.. τα υπόλοιπα είναι ιστορία.


Μάλιστα...οπότε πάει και αυτή η λεπτομέρεια.Αναρωτίεμε γιατί χθές το αποόγευμα ένα απο τα "τσακάλια" τους μου είπε οτι αυτα είναι για το DSLnet plus....

*Έμενα πως γίνεται να μου δούλεψε και στην 80? (για το proxy μιλάω)

----------


## yiannakas

σεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεερνεται!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ξύπνα βιβόντι ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ!!!!!!

----------


## apostolt

31 του μηνος τελειωνω με την vivo.Παιδια αν μπορειτε να κανετε αοριστου χρονου συνδομες γιατι με ενα mail τελειωνεις.

----------


## aroutis

Εμένα πάντως η συνδρομή είναι Αορίστου... (είμαι από τους πρώτους πελάτες τους στην Ακρόπολη.. Αναρωτιέμαι βέβαια (για να γίνω καχύποπτος)) μήπως το γεγονός ότι είμαι Αορίστου χρόνου τους πονάει διότι βεβαίως με ένα τηλ/φαξ/κλπ μπορώ να αποχωρήσω ή απλά να πάω σε HOL με την γραμμή τους.. 

Οπότε τρέχουν όποτε ζητήσω κάτι... (γιατί σε γενικές γραμμές τρέχουν!)..

----------


## BoGe

> Εμένα πάντως η συνδρομή είναι Αορίστου... (είμαι από τους πρώτους πελάτες τους στην Ακρόπολη.. Αναρωτιέμαι βέβαια (για να γίνω καχύποπτος)) μήπως το γεγονός ότι είμαι Αορίστου χρόνου τους πονάει διότι βεβαίως με ένα τηλ/φαξ/κλπ μπορώ να αποχωρήσω ή απλά να πάω σε HOL με την γραμμή τους.. 
> 
> Οπότε τρέχουν όποτε ζητήσω κάτι... (γιατί σε γενικές γραμμές τρέχουν!)..


Εγώ και άλλος που γνωρίζω με αορίστου είμαστε, χάλια.

Εσένα η IP παραμένει όπως παλιά ίδια, διαφορετικά σε τι ξεκινάει;

----------


## aroutis

DSLNet Static...

80.76.61.xx

----------


## yiannakas

ακόμα σέρνεται, ελπίζω να μην έχουν το θράσος να μας χρεώσουν τον Δεκέμβριο

----------


## epsilon.

Σέρνεται, σέρνεται, σέρνεται...
Ρε παιδιά επειδή είμαι new στο ADSL μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει απλά -αν γίνεται- πως είναι δυνατόν από το DC++ και μόνο από αυτό να πιάνει μέγιστο των μεγίστων γύρω στο 30ΚΒ/sec ενώ εδώ δεν μπορεί να ανοίξει σελίδες όπως gamespot, theregister, bbc, pubmed και άλλες τέτοιες τις οποίες και επισκέπτομαι καθημερινά και με το ISDN μου πετούσαν ενώ τώρα σέρνονται. To bit torrent είναι αδύνατο να πιάσει πάνω από 2-3ΚΒ το e-mule 4-5KB το Kazaa (ναι υπάρχει ακόμα!) 10-12 ενώ το DC++ μπορεί να πιάσει και στις πολύ καλές του 30 αλλά ΜΟΝΟ ΝΥΧΤΑ!

Εννοείτει ότι αυτά τρέχουν μόνα τους και δεν τα προσθέτω γιατί τότε δε θα μπορούσα να παραπονιέμαι.
Πάντως το χειρότερο μου πρόβλημα είναι το net surfing καλά πως γίνετεαι μου λέτε; Θα τρελαθώ;

ΥΓ Στο τηλέφωνο σήμερα μου είπαν πως την επόμενη εβδομάδα όλα θα δουλεύουν ρολόι. Παραδέχονται ότι υπάρχει ΚΑΠΟΙΟ πρόβλημα αλλά δεν το προσδιορίζουν...

----------


## john2gr

Άμα τους ****** ***** ******* θα τους πω εγώ γιορτινιάτικα.Μέσα σε 2 μέρες ήταν η δεύτερη φορά που δεν είχα καθόλου internet gia 2+ ώρες.Πως λέμε πακέτο DSL,ε εγώ θα τους δώσω πακέτο καντηλιών.

*Ντόπη ήδη από το πρώτο post τέτοια λόγια... * 

*Δεν είναι το πρώτο, εκείνο το έσβησε άλλος... *

----------


## icedfun

> ακόμα σέρνεται, ελπίζω να μην έχουν το θράσος να μας χρεώσουν τον Δεκέμβριο


Αν θέλουν να γίνει χαμός,ας το κάνουν.ΛΕΝΕ οτό απο Δευτέρα θα έχουν λυθεί τα προβλήματα στο μεγαλήτερο ποσοστό και μέχρι την Παρασκευή θα έχουν τελειώσει όλα...  :Laughing:  

Λόγια λόγια λόγια....Αλήθεια,η πληροφορία οτι την αναβάθμισή τους την έχει αναλάβει το τμήμα του πΟΤΕ μπορεί να την διασταυρώσει κανείς?

----------


## jasonpap

εγώ άκουσα ότι εγκαθιστούν κάποιο νέο εξοπλισμό,σε συνδυασμό με την δημιουργία νεων κέντρων.ΜΟυ φαίνεται απίθανο να τα "έπαιξε" η γραμμή τους λόγω πολλών χρηστών γιατί θα το βλέπαμε σταδιακά.Οπότε με το νέο έτος σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα θα δούμε πάλι τα καλά νούμερα   :Mr. Green:

----------


## BoGe

> DSLNet Static...
> 
> 80.76.61.xx


Εσύ έχεις από τις παλιές.
Σε εμένα όταν αρχισαν τα προβλήματα, είδα κάποια στιγμή ότι έχει γίνει σε 83.17......

----------


## aroutis

Νεα λοιπόν ερώτηση...

Από όλους που έχουν πρόβλημα...
πόσοι έχουν DSLNet *Static*
και πόσοι έχουν subnet 80.76.61 ?
(έχω αρχίσει να διαμορφώνω κάποια θεωρία, αλλά δεν μπορώ να την πώ ακόμη).

Παρακαλώ ας απαντήσουν όσοι περισσότεροι μπορούν...

----------


## adams

*Aroutis*
Εγω δεν εχω static ,προβλημα δεν ειχα μεχρι την Κυριακη οπου επεσε στο 5kb  και συνεχιζω να σερνομαι.
Υποθετω πως οσοι εχουν static δρομολογουντε μαζι με το dslnet plus το οποιο δεν εχει προβλημα συμφωνα με οσα διαβαζω και ειδα σε μια επιχειρηση.
subnet φυσικα δεν εχω πλεον 80.76.68... που ειχα για 6 μηνες αλλα 83.17...

----------


## icedfun

Πάπαλα...Το "πρόβλημα" δεν έχει λυθεί ακώμα και σύμφωνα με τα "τσακάλια" της vivodi δεν πρόκειτε να λυθεί ως και τα Φώτα.Ρε λέτε να είναι σημάδια απο τον Θεό να δούμε άσπρη μέρα τότε?  :Very Happy:  

*Μετά απο μία "έντονη" και αρκετά πιεστίκη συζήτηση με ένα απο τα "τσακάλια" τον κατάφερα να μου πεί οτι το πρόβλημα του bandwidth θεωρείτε ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ λόγος για διακοπή του 6μηνου συμβολαίου και μάλιστα με ΥΠΑΙΤΙΟΤΗΤΑ της vivodi!!!   :Twisted Evil:  

 Φυσικά δεν ήξερε να μου πεί τι γίνετε με τον εξοπλισμό,αλλα πιθανολογώ οτι θα πρέπει να τον πληρώσουμε.50 ευρώ μπροστά στα πάγια 6 μηνών αβάσταχτου εγκεφαλικού αυνανισμού  :Shocked:  είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΑ.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nickos

Ουτε σε εμενα εχει λυθει τοσες μέρες,δεν πιάνω τις ταυτητες που επιανα.
Mε dynamic Ip,μέσω Οτε,384/128,περιοχή Αγ.Δημήτριος,Dslam Ιντρακομ Ηλιούπολης και αλλαγή ip σε 83.171....
Στο test του www.adslguide.co.uk σκοράρω 20.1 kb/sec και 12.2kb/sec σε down και up αντίστοιχα αλλά αυτά τα 20 εγω δεν τα βλέπω.Πόσο μάλλον τα 38 kb κανονικά   :Sad:  
Υπομονή να περάσουν οι γιορτές και μετά βλέπουμε...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## lunatic

83.171.214. εδω....

η ιπ αλλαξε μετα απο 1+ χρονο

----------


## nickos

> Σέρνεται, σέρνεται, σέρνεται...
> Ρε παιδιά επειδή είμαι new στο ADSL μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει απλά -αν γίνεται- πως είναι δυνατόν από το DC++ και μόνο από αυτό να πιάνει μέγιστο των μεγίστων γύρω στο 30ΚΒ/sec ενώ εδώ δεν μπορεί να ανοίξει σελίδες όπως gamespot, theregister, bbc, pubmed και άλλες τέτοιες τις οποίες και επισκέπτομαι καθημερινά και με το ISDN μου πετούσαν ενώ τώρα σέρνονται. To bit torrent είναι αδύνατο να πιάσει πάνω από 2-3ΚΒ το e-mule 4-5KB το Kazaa (ναι υπάρχει ακόμα!) 10-12 ενώ το DC++ μπορεί να πιάσει και στις πολύ καλές του 30 αλλά ΜΟΝΟ ΝΥΧΤΑ!
> 
> Εννοείτει ότι αυτά τρέχουν μόνα τους και δεν τα προσθέτω γιατί τότε δε θα μπορούσα να παραπονιέμαι.
> Πάντως το χειρότερο μου πρόβλημα είναι το net surfing καλά πως γίνετεαι μου λέτε; Θα τρελαθώ;


Και εγω με το DC++ ανάλογα τον user (αν έχει πχ Lant3  η cable)μπορεί να εχω πάνω από 30 kb/sec.Και οι user αυτοί δεν είναι απαραίτητα από ευρώπη αλλά από παντού.Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι συμβαίνει... :?
Πιστεύω πάντως οτι δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα για την γραμμή από ένα μεμονωμένο p2p πρόγραμμα,αφού τα 9 στα 10 test του internet με βγάζουν με PSTN σύνδεση,τι να λέμε τώρα...   :Very Happy:  

Εγω διάβασα προσεκτικά όλα όσα έχετε γράψει εδω για το πρόβλημα και παρόλα αυτά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει.Ελπίζω να έχουν καταλάβει στην   vivodi τουλάχιστον   :Lips Sealed:

----------


## nixx

Το "περίεργο" με το DC++, όπως και με τα περισσότερα P2P, εξηγείται απλά. Σε αυτές τις εφαρμογές γίνεται direct σύνδεση μέσω χρηστών, οπότε μπορεί κάλλιστα να αξιοποιηθεί όλο το εύρος της διαθέσιμης σύνδεσης. Το πρόβλημα *δεν* είναι με την σύνδεση, αλλά με το bandwidth της vivodi. Σε direct συνδέσεις user&lt;>user δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο η σύνδεση του provider με τους διεθνείς κόμβους internet.

Άρα, όσοι κάνετε το bandwidth test και βγάζετε normal ταχύτητες με τους severs της vivodi, λογικά δεν πρέπει να έχετε και κανένα πρόβλημα στα P2P, παρ'όλο που μπορεί να σέρνεστε σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο browsing/download (http,ftp κλπ).

nixx

----------


## aroutis

> Το "περίεργο" με το DC++, όπως και με τα περισσότερα P2P, εξηγείται απλά. Σε αυτές τις εφαρμογές γίνεται direct σύνδεση μέσω χρηστών, οπότε μπορεί κάλλιστα να αξιοποιηθεί όλο το εύρος της διαθέσιμης σύνδεσης. Το πρόβλημα *δεν* είναι με την σύνδεση, αλλά με το bandwidth της vivodi. Σε direct συνδέσεις user&lt;>user δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο η σύνδεση του provider με τους διεθνείς κόμβους internet.
> 
> Άρα, όσοι κάνετε το bandwidth test και βγάζετε normal ταχύτητες με τους severs της vivodi, λογικά δεν πρέπει να έχετε και κανένα πρόβλημα στα P2P, παρ'όλο που μπορεί να σέρνεστε σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο browsing/download (http,ftp κλπ).


Αψογος.  :Very Happy:

----------


## coftaras

Μου ηρθε και ο λογαριασμός από την vivodi .Φυσικά καμία μείωση δεν έχει γίνει .Για να είμαι ειλικρινής στην περίοδο πάνω αναφέρει από 1/11-30/11 δηλαδή δεν περιλαμβάνει την περίοδο που είχαμε το πρόβλημα. Παρόλα αυτά θα τους τηλεφωνήσω από Δευτέρα (αν έχω χρονο θα περάσω και από τα γραφεία τους) γιατί εγώ δεν ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ να πληρώσω για την περίοδο που έχω (και συνεχίζω να έχω) το πρόβλημα .  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## George978

παιδεσ ξερω εχει γινει κουραστικο αλλα ειδικα τις τελευταιες μερες ειναι οι χειροτερες, δεν παει πιο αργα!

----------


## dp1975

> παιδεσ ξερω εχει γινει κουραστικο αλλα ειδικα τις τελευταιες μερες ειναι οι χειροτερες, δεν παει πιο αργα!


Όντως, τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει χειροτερεύσει ακόμα περισσότερο η κατάσταση. Σπάνια πιάνω ταχύτητες browsing πάνω από 40-50 kbps, ενώ μέχρι τέλη Δεκεμβρίου κατά μέσο όρο ήταν 80-90. Έτσι όπως πάει, μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες δε θα έχουμε καθόλου Internet...

----------


## Pieros

Με το θέμα της πληρωμής πως θα αντιδράσουμε?
Επίσης όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα πρέπει να το δηλώσουν? Αν ναι που ακριβώς?

----------


## George978

πραγματικα στο πειραια ειναι η πιο αργη εβδομαδα που ειχα ποτε, δεν παει πανω απο 5 με τιποτα. και θα το φτιαξουν αυτο σε μια εβδομαδα? και μεσα στις γιορτες κανανε αναβαθμιση? μαλλον πλακα σπαμε

----------


## yiannakas

εγώ βαρέθηκα να περιμένω και να με κοροιδεύουν αλλά δεν ξέρω σε ποια άλλη εταιρεία να πάω, ποια μου προτείνετε?

----------


## icedfun

Καλημέρα και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους




> πραγματικα στο πειραια ειναι η πιο αργη εβδομαδα που ειχα ποτε, δεν παει πανω απο 5 με τιποτα. και θα το φτιαξουν αυτο σε μια εβδομαδα? και μεσα στις γιορτες κανανε αναβαθμιση? μαλλον πλακα σπαμε


 Ακριβώς.Θα ανοίξουν οι ουρανοί και θα αρχίσει να βρέχει bandwidth  :Very Happy:  .

 Πρίν απο 5 λεπτά μίλησα με την κυρία Ρ. απο την vivodi σχετικά με την αίτηση διακοπής που έχω κάνει,φυσικά και ΔΕΝ έγινε αποδεκτή με την δικαιολογία οτι κάνουν "αναβάθμιση" οπότε το χαμηλό bandwidth είναι δικαιολογημένο αλλά για να με "γλυκάνουν" μου δίνουν 1 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ  :Shocked:   μήνα δωρεάν internet (ουάου να και κάτι που δεν περίμενα να γίνει).  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: .

 Υπομονή...Υπομονηηηή....και του χρόνου ίδια μέρα θα έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

*Το μόνο πράγμα που μου δίνει ελπίδες ακώμα και δεν έχω φρικάρει είναι οτι πρέπει να λύσουν το πρόβλημα μέσα σε αυτές τις μέρες.ΚΑΜΙΑ εταιρία,δεν θέλει να χάνει χρήματα και φυσικά,πελάτες.

----------


## mranest

Για δοκιμάστε να βάλετε το proxy της vivodi στο loop:

proxy.vivodi.gr:8080

Προσωπικά από την ώρα που τον δήλωσα σε IE και Firefox η διαφορά στην απόκριση είναι τεράστια. Πακέτα δεν χάνονται μέχρι τον proxy, από εκεί και μετά είναι το πρόβλημα.

Φιλικά,
Ανέστης

ps. Καλή χρονιά! :-)

----------


## santon

Παιδια χτες πηγα σε ενα γνωστο που εχει 384αρα γραμμη απο αλλον provider (ονοματα να μην λεμε, οικογενειες να μη θιγουμε) ο ανθρωπος την εχει ενα χρονο και κατεβαζει σταθερα με κατι 40αρες και βαλε..αχχ
Shared LLU 384 με ip phone, Χαλανδρι, κεντρο vivodi στην Πεντελη. 
Το browsing εχει βελτιωθει και το download αναλογα το site, ποτε ομως 40αρες, αντε να παει 30 απο ntua και αυτο με το ζορι.
Φαινεται οτι μεσα στην ημερα αυτο μεταβαλλεται, χωρις ομως καποια ιδιαιτερη λογικη η σταθερα.
O Aroutis ειπε οτι εχει καποια θεωρια, το ιπ μου ειναι απο 83.χχ (νομιζω, το ειχα δει οταν την πρωτοφεραν) μηπως μπορει να την μοιραστει μαζι μας;


Να φτιαξουμε ενα τοπικ ξεχωριστο και να κανουμε καθημερα reports χωρις πολλα λογια, σε καποια φορα ισως, το κεντρο μας και την εμπειρια μας ? Η δεν εχει νοημα ?

----------


## cheez

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.208.121)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 11,76 s
Bandwidth: 174,17 Kbps (21,77 KBps)

ΑΠΟ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ ΜΕΡΙΑ...256/128
Και κατεβαζω κιολας παιζει και αυτο το ρολο του

Cheez  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## yiannakas

είδα σήμερα διαφήμιση των ακατανόμαστων (βιβόντι) στο village cinemas, καλά δεν ντρέπονται?

----------


## yiannakas

περιμένω να λάβω απάντηση στο email που τους έστειλα εδω και δύο εβδομάδες, μας έχουν ΧΕΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ

----------


## freelove

καλα ειπανε δευτερα θα φτιαξει αλλα μονο στα λογια,
στην πραγματικοτητα σερνεται.

αντε ποτε θα δουμε τα 48kbps??

----------


## birdbrain

Μας λένε συνέχεια χονδρά ψέματα και όντως μας έχουν γραμμένους. Για μένα όμως η πραγματική ουσία των προβλημάτων τους παραμένει μυστήριο. Δεν πιστεύω κάτι να αλλάξει μέχρι της μέσης της χρονιάς -Ιούνιος-Ιούλιος. Θα μας σπάσουν κυριολεκτικά τα νεύρα. Και όπως βλέπετε διαμαρτυρίες δεν βοηθάνε. Νομίζω πρέπει να ενημερώσουμε όλα τα ΜΜΕ με γραπτά μηνύματα διαμαρτυρίες-μόνο έτσι θα μας πάρουν στα σοβαρά...

----------


## icedfun

Μην βγάζετε βιαστικά συμπεράσματα...μπορεί (λέμε τώρα) κάτι να αλλάξει.Η σωστή,κατά την γνώμη μου κίνηση είναι μια επίσκεψη στα γραφεία και παράδοση καταγγελίας με υπογραφή.Τώρα αν θέλετε να συνεχίσετε στην vivodi ή όχι,δικό σας θέμα είναι.

  Φυσικά,όσοι έχουμε 6μηνο συμβόλαιο δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε σχεδόν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ αφου δεσμευόμαστε και μπορούν πάντα να μας λένε "Αύριο,μεθαύριο τελειώνουν όλα",όπως κάνουν εδώ και έναν μήνα.

  Κανείς δεν μπορεί να πεί ΤΙΠΟΤΑ στην vivodi όσο υπάρχει η δικαιολογία της "αναβάθμισης".Ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ,ούτε η ΕΕΧΙ,ούτε το ΙΝΚΑ και σίγουρα ούτε τα ΜΜΕ μπορούν να κάνουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.Η πιθανότητα να χάσουν ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό απο τους υπάρχοντες πελάτες τους (στο κάτω κάτω αυτοί το προκάλεσαν),και φυσικά να αποκτήσουν μια άσχημη φήμη μεταξύ των μελλοντικών χρηστών είναι η καλήτερη απάντηση σε αυτούς που μας δουλεύουν.

  Εύχομαι να κάνω λάθος,να συμαζευτεί αυτή η κατάσταση και να μην φύγει ούτε ένας χρήστης απο την vivodi.Εύχομαι να γίνουν αυτά που ακούμε και περιμένουμε τόσο καιρό.Θα ήταν κρίμα να χαθεί ενας "εναλλακτικός" στον ΟΤΕ πάροχος μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν είχε σωστό "προγραμματισμό"...

----------


## aroutis

Η θεωρία είναι απλή, και ένας φίλος την έπιασε ...

όσοι είναι σε 83.χχ είναι σε διαφορετικό network από αυτούς που είναι σε 80.76.xx δίκτυο. Αυτοί που είναι σε 80.76.xx (που πιθανολογώ ότι είναι static ips, καθώς και επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις) έχουν εγγυημένο bandwidth. Εξού γιατί πχ εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Εγώ όμως έχω DSLNet static. Οι άνθρωποι με 83.χχ που είναι απλοί DSLNet (ας τους βαπτίσουμε home users) πάνε από την άλλη γραμμή και μοιράζονται ένα άλλο bandwidth, το οποίο προφανως δεν φτάνει. Σκοπός της vivo από οτι φαίνεται αυτή την στιγμή (κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη) είναι να καλύψει την ζήτηση για τους corporate πελάτες (που προφανώς της δίνουν τα πολλά λεφτά) και μέσα κεί πέφτουν και οι static, και προσπαθεί να βάλει και σε τάξη σε δεύτερη μοιρα τους dynamic. 

Αλλά φυσικά αυτό είναι απλά μια θεωρία, και φυσικά μπορεί να είναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ λάθος.

----------


## aprn

Παίδες,
Εδώ και 2 - 3 μήνες σέρνεται και όντως μας έχουν γραμμένους κανονικά. 
Εγώ δεν άντεξα και έφυγα. Δεν παίζονται οι άνθρωποι, είναι ανεκδιήγητοι!
Οσο για το 80.76.xxx.xxx δεν νομίζω οτι ισχύει επειδή και εγώ 80.76.xxx.xxx είχα και πάλι σερνότανε η γραμμή.

Φιλικά Δημήτρης.

----------


## aprn

Παίδες,
Εδώ και 2 - 3 μήνες σέρνεται και όντως μας έχουν γραμμένους κανονικά. 
Εγώ δεν άντεξα και έφυγα. Δεν παίζονται οι άνθρωποι, είναι ανεκδιήγητοι!
Οσο για το 80.76.xxx.xxx δεν νομίζω οτι ισχύει επειδή και εγώ 80.76.xxx.xxx είχα και πάλι σερνότανε η γραμμή.

Φιλικά Δημήτρης.

----------


## aroutis

http://www.giganews.com/test_connect.html
Καλό bandwidth test

----------


## aroutis

http://www.giganews.com/test_connect.html
Καλό bandwidth test

----------


## aroutis

http://www.giganews.com/test_connect.html
Καλό bandwidth test

----------


## aroutis

Σορρυ για τα πολλά posts αλλά το forum κολλάει (!!)
κάποιος moderator ας σβήσει τις επαναλήψεις  :Sad:

----------


## George978

δεν το καταλαβα με αυτη τη θεωρια, ειμαστε πελατες δευτερης κατηγοριας?  :Shocked:  

τι λες ρε? ΡΕ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΗΚΩΣΕΙ ΑΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΑΛΗΤΑΡΑΔΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## aroutis

"ρε"? Εγω τι σου φταίω ? Απλά μια θεωρία διατυπώνω. Αν κάνω λάθος είναι λάθος. Απο την άλλη όμως ίσως να είμαι σωστός. 

Εγώ σου φταίω;

----------


## icedfun

Για να σας φύγει η περιέργεια,η ίδια η vivodi λέει οτι το πρόβλημα το έχουν μόνο οι χρήστες της απλής DSLnet (επίσημη ενημέρωση).Τώρα ο λόγος που το έχουμε μόνο εμείς...Πάρτε και πρήξτε τους να σας πούνε  :Twisted Evil: 

Επίσης,σύμφωνα πάντα με αυτούς,το πρόβλημα θα έχει λυθεί 100% ως τα μισά της άλλης εβδομάδας.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  


Καλά μας μπήκε η Χρονιά...

----------


## George978

ετσι και εχει γινει τετοιο πραμα εγω θα παω στα γραφεια και θα με ακουσει ολο το κεντρο θα γινει της πουτανας

----------


## icedfun

Χαλάρωσε...Είπαμε,είναι λαμόγια οι "άνθρωποι".

----------


## George978

τι να χαλαρωσω που πληρωνω και ειμαι σε δευτερη μοιρα? καλα κατσε να ειναι ετσι τα πραματα και να δεις τι θα γινει, εδω θα ειμαστε

----------


## icedfun

Δεν είσαι ο μόνος σε δεύτερη μοίρα.Όλοι είμαστε και οι λύσεις είναι απλές.Όσοι μπορούν να φύγουν θα έπρεπε να έχουν ήδη φύγει απο την vivodi (κατά την αποψή μου).Αλλά όλοι οι άλλοι με τα κολοεξάμηνα συμβόλαια τι θα κάνουμε?Εγώ έκανα αίτηση διακοπής και δεν την δέχτηκαν εποιδή οι εργασίες αναβάθμισης δικαιολογούν τα προβλήματα του bandwidth.

Διόρθωση : Δεν είναι εργασίες αναβάθμισης...εργασίες διαχωρισμού των πελατών τους είναι.Βλέπετε,δεν τους συμφέρει να έχουν οι απλοί χρήστες DSLnet την ίδια ΙP έναν ολόκληρο μήνα (και βάλε) και είπαν να το αλλάξουν κάπως βίαια.Ε,και φάγαν τον βιασμό στην μάπα με το συμπάθειο (λόγια οργής)...  :Evil:

----------


## santon

@aroutis το σεναριο στεκει και παραστεκει, δεν το ειχα προσεξει οτι εχεις static. Φυσικο ειναι τις static να τις "προσεχουν" παραπανω, μιας και ειναι εταιρικου τυπου συνδεσεις.

Εμενα απο χτες το βραδυ παλι ξεκινησε τις τεραστιες αργοποριες, μηπως τωρα επιβεβαιωνεται το αλλο σεναριο που ελεγε οτι λειπει κοσμος και τωρα που ερχεται σιγα σιγα πισω ξεκινησαμε παλι το αργα τα ζα συστημα ?

@icedfun πηρα στην ΕΕΤ και μου ειπαν οτι μπορω να συμπληρωσω στο ειδικο εντυπο το αιτημα μου (διακοπη συνδεσης) να το αιτιολογησω και να δουμε τι μπορουν να κανουν.

@all Αντε και φυγαμε απο vivodi (λυπαμαι δεν παει αλλο, σερνεται και αναγκαζομαι να πληρωνω dialup) ποιος εχει ετοιμοπαραδοτες γραμμες dsl αυτον τον καιρο; το πακετο της forthnet περιλαμβανει μεσα και την dsl συνδεση, ειναι της 4νετ η του ΟΤΕ ? ξερει κανεις τιποτα για αυτο;

----------


## andreasmd13

Εγω παλι δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα εδω και 4 μηνες ειναι περιεργο εχω 265/128 shar.

----------


## imported_muhaha

Αν έχεις δυναμική IP είναι γούστο τους και καπέλο τους να στην αλλάζουν σχεδόν όποτε θέλουν, και απότι βλέπω την ανανεώνουν κάθε 30 δεύτερα.

Τώρα, επί των καθυστερήσεων. Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι μπορεί να πληρώνω έναν ISP για κάτι και να μη μου το παρέχει. Πράγματα του στυλ "αναβαθμίζομαι" είναι "δικό του πρόβλημα", εγώ σαν πελάτης τον εκμισθώνω να μου παρέχει την υπηρεσία που μου διαφήμισε.

Νομίζω πως το πράγμα είναι απλό, αλλά κάπου χάθηκε ο ειρμός των λόγων και των πράξεων. Αν με πάρετε για εργάτη για μια βδομάδα κι εγώ αντί να δουλεύω 8ωρο, δουλεύω 2ωρο και τον άλλο χρόνο λέω ότι πάω γυμναστήριο για να αναβαθμίσω τα ποντίκια μου, όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε ότι εκείνη τη βδομάδα κάποιον κοροϊδεύω και ότι ο κάποιος έχει ένα ρεπερτόριο κινήσεων να κάνει απέναντί μου. Όπως να μη με πληρώσει κατ'αρχήν  :Smile:

----------


## gastone_21

> Εγω παλι δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα εδω και 4 μηνες ειναι περιεργο εχω 265/128 shar.


ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ... καλά δεν έμαθες τίποτα απο αυτά που λέγαμε πριν απο λίγο καιρο (μερικές σελίδες πίσω για να ακριβολογούμε) εδώ ερχόμαστε μόνο όταν θέλουμε να κράξουμε την νινο . Οταν εγώ και κάτι άλλοι λέγαμε αυτά που λές τώρα,  υπάλληλους μας ανέβαζαν μέτοχους μας κατέβαζαν ...ΣΑΝ δε ντρεπεσε , κάνε ρε ποστ την μισθοδοσία σου να δούμε αν λές αλήθεια !!!

----------


## santon

@gastone_21
φιλε μου αχχχ φιλε μου gastone ξεκινησες παλι τα περιεργα σου;
Φιλαρακο εχω προβλημα και θα το λεω και θα το φωναζω οσο και για οσο το εχω, γκεγκε ; Η μαλλον για οσο καιρο ειμαι σε αυτο το χαρο εταιρεια που το λενε vivodi, ειναι ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΨΗ και ειναι η αληθεια για δεκαδες εδω μεσα.
Εσυ εισαι οκ ? ΟΚ κανενα προβλημα, ασε τους αλλους ομως να πουν το προβλημα τους και μη χρησιμοποιειες φτηνες ειρωνιες για να αποπροσανατολισεις το θεμα.
ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΡΟΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ PM

----------


## icedfun

Να σε ρωτήσω ρε gastone,βαλτός είσαι δημιουργήσεις πρόβλημα?

ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΕΙΠΑΜΕ,δεν έχουν ΟΛΟΙ πρόβλημα,δεν είναι γενικό αλλα συγκεκριμένο.Το να λέει κάποιος θετική άποψη για τον isp του δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι και υπάλληλος.Τώρα αν εσύ κάθεσε και ακούς και παίρνεις σοβαρά ότι κατεβάζει του καθενός η κούτρα,δικο σου θέμα.  :Very Happy:  

Αυτό δεν είναι thread μίσους προς την vivodi,thread παραπόνων είναι.Τώρα αν κάποιοι βρίσκουν την ευκαιρία να βγάλουν τα αποθημένα τους,τί να πω.Αν είχε ξεφύγει το θέμα θα γινόταν lock η θα μεταφερόταν στα off-topic.

Χαλαρώστε λίγο επιτέλους και λύση θα βρεθεί.

----------


## gastone_21

> Εσυ εισαι οκ ? ΟΚ κανενα προβλημα, ασε τους αλλους ομως να πουν το προβλημα τους


Νομίζω πως και εγώ το ίδιο είπα στο ποστ μου ... ή δεν το είπα



> εδώ ερχόμαστε μόνο όταν θέλουμε να κράξουμε την νινο





> Η μαλλον για οσο καιρο ειμαι σε αυτο το χαρο εταιρεια που το λενε vivodi, ειναι ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΨΗ και ειναι η αληθεια για δεκαδες εδω μεσα.


δηλαδή η δική μου προσωπική άποψη δεν μετράει ?? εκτός και αν η προσωπική μου άποψη σε αποπροσανατολίζει οπότε αντίλογος δεν χρειάζετε. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο σκοπός του forum είναι η ανταλαγή απόψεων ή κάνω λάθος ?



> ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΡΟΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ PM


Για να μην ενοχλούμε και τον κοσμάκη εδω μέσα για pm me να μου δωσεις να το καταλάβω αυτό καλύτερα γιατι μάλλον σε λάθος άτομο βρήκες να το πεις.

----------


## paskalip

Αυτο με την ip, έχει καποια υποσταση. Εχω 256/128 εδω και 13 μηνες, και απο την αρχη ημουν με την ιδια ip, 80.76.χχ και ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα. Μεχρι πριν 20 μερες που ξαφνικα αλλαξε, εγινε 83.χχ και απο τοτε ειναι σαν να γυρισα στην κωλο-56αρα παλι. Μα τι λεω, η 56αρα πιο γρηγορη ηταν... (δεν λεω, dynamic εχω, λογικο ειναι να αλλαζει η ip, αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι κατασταση...)  :Evil:  [/i]

----------


## aroutis

Εγώ είπα κάτι που μπορεί να είναι έτσι αλλά και να μήν είναι.

ΟΜΩΣ, για να μην απατείστε.
Σε ολους τους ISP μα σε όλους τους ISP είτε εσωτερικού είτε εξωτερικού, οι home με τους business εχουν διαφορετική διαχείριση, σε network level,και το εγγυημένο bandwidth το έχουν οι business users λόγω services level agreements. Δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο. Και στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και στην Forthnet, τα ίδια θα δείτε.

Αν τώρα αυτό δεν έχει γίνει φανερό στην Ελλάδα, ο λόγος είναι ότι πιθανόν το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει η vivodi δεν έχει γίνει ξανά στο παρελθόν Η έχει αλλά οχι στον βαθμό αυτόν. 
Και για να ΜΗΝ παρεξηγηθώ, θα ΕΠΡΕΠΕ το bandwidth για τους ΜΗ business users να είναι ΥΠΕΡΑΡΚΕΤΟ για τις ανάγκες τους ώστε να μην υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα αυτή την στιγμή!

Icedfun ελεος πια. Αν θέλεις static, γιατί δεν κάνεις subscribe στην υπηρεσία αυτή οπως και εγώ έκανα δηλαδή, τι θα δούνε άλλο τα μάτια μου; Ξέρεις οτι στην cogeco.ca και σε άλλη μία σουηδικη (που δεν θυμάμαι), κάθε 24ω ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ τους κάνουν reset τους routers από την δική τους πλευρά για να αλλάξει η IP από το DHCP pool? Ποιος σου πε ότι έχει η vivodi υποχρεωση να σου δίνει την IP static οταν δεν πληρώνεις για αυτο δηλαδή;;;

Από κει και πέρα συμφωνώ σε ένα πράγμα, ότι το πρόβλημα είναι πρόβλημα, και μακάρι να λυθεί σύντομα. Αυτοί που δεν αντέχουν, μακάρι να βρούν τρόπο να την κάνουν.
Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον πάντος ΕΣΤΩ ένας να κάνει upgrade σε static την DSLNet του, θα πέσει πολύ γέλιο αν μετά η υπηρεσία του πετάει δεν νομίζετε;   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## RaNd

Και για οσους προφανως δεν διαβασαω και τις προηγουμενες (28-29 σελιδες) 
οι ΙΡ αλλαξαν για να γινει διαφορετικη κατανομη στα VoIP....

----------


## RaNd

Και για οσους προφανως δεν διαβασαω και τις προηγουμενες (28-29 σελιδες) 
οι ΙΡ αλλαξαν για να γινει διαφορετικη κατανομη στα VoIP....

----------


## SarahKane

Είμαι στη vivodi (access by vivodi) εδώ και ενάμισι χρόνο [384/128]
Διάφοροι φίλοι, συνδεδεμένοι μέσω άλλων εταιρειών,  μου έλεγαν συχνά πως έχουν προβλήματα κι εγώ καυχιόμουν για την δική μου σύνδεση που πέταγε… για την σχεδόν σταθερή  ip μου κλπ κλπ, μερικούς τους έπεισα κιόλας κι άλλαξαν σύνδεση και πήραν βιβόντι. Χαριτολογώντας μου έλεγαν «μα καλά για την βιβόντι δουλεύεις;», «τι ποσοστό παίρνεις» κλπ κλπ  Τώρα δε με βρίζουν, ευτυχώς!!! Γιατί πρόλαβαν τις καλές μέρες της βιβο

Από τον Σεπτέμβρη και πέρα σέρνεται η σύνδεση μου καθώς και των φίλων και επίσης όσων επιπλέον γνωρίζω στα διάφορα p2p που είμαι. Από τον ένατο λοιπόν, με μικρά διαλείμματα, έκλεισε ο χρόνος κι εμείς ακόμα σερνόμαστε

Αυτές τις μέρες τελειώνει η περίοδος χάριτος (ετοιμαζόμουν να βάλω και dslphone και να με αναβαθμίσω στα 1024 καταργώντας τον ΟΤΕ, τρομάρα μου!!!). 
Δίνω ένα περιθώριο μέχρι στις 6/1,  είναι η ημερομηνία  που υποσχέθηκαν -μετά από το χιλιοστό τηλεφώνημα μου- ότι θα φτιάξουν όλα.

Βλέπω έχετε γεμίσει 30 σελίδες γράφοντας και ξαναγράφοντας...
Καλά κάνετε
Μα όμως τελικά αυτό που καταφέρνουμε είναι να εκτονωνόμαστε (χρήσιμο κι αυτό δε λέω... όμως δε φτάνει
Μπορούμε να κινηθούμε όλοι μαζί καταρχήν να φτιάξει η κατάσταση με την βίβο με κάποιο τρόπο;
Κι αν όχι, να απαιτήσουμε να μην τους πληρώσουμε για αυτό τον μήνα τουλάχιστον μετά από μια καταγγελία στον τύπο (περιοδικά για pc και όπου αλλού)

Αν συμφωνείτε και όσοι συμφωνείτε ας το κάνουμε
Δεν μπορούν να μας μεταχειρίζονται έτσι
Κι όχι γιατί απλά πληρώνουμε
Αλλά εντάξει εμένα με χαλάει περισσότερο η αντιμετώπιση τους.
Ούτε ένα μέηλ, ούτε ένα τηλεφώνημα τίποτε
Κι όταν τους παίρνεις και καταφέρνεις να μιλήσεις μαζί τους σου λένε μαμακίες…

Δεν πρέπει να τους αφήσουμε έτσι

----------


## George978

παιδια πηρα τηλεφωνο στη βιβοντι τωρα και μαντεψτε τι μου ειπε ο τεχνικος................................σε μια εβδομαδα θα ειναι ενταξει αχαχαχχαχαχαχαχα 


επιασα με τη μια ομως  :Shocked:

----------


## andreasmd13

Ρε φιλε gastone_21 αμα δεν γουσταρεις τον ISP (vivodi) δεν σε κρατα κανενας .... ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ???????  :Wink:

----------


## john2gr

Μόλις έπαιξα online το Pro Evolution 4.Ακόμα και εκεί είχε ανεπήτρεπτο lag,δηλαδή έλεος,βάλαμε dsl και ούτε ένα παιχνιδάκι ρε ανθρωπέ μου δεν μπορούμε να παίξουμε??Πως θα κερδίσω τον π@π@ροζούμη τον Άγγλο που μου έβαλε τα γκολς εξαιτίας του lag,φτιάξε το ρε βιβοοοοοοοοοοο  :P  :Very Happy:

----------


## gto234

Μόλις γύρισα απο τις διακοπές των χριστουγέννων και με λύπη μου διαπίστωσα οτι το πρόβλημα δεν έχει λυθεί.Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει στην πραγματικότητα αλλά είναι απαράδεκτοι.1μήνα+ και ακόμα να διορθώσουν το πρόβλημα;Τι σκ@τ@ συμβαίνει;;;;Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε μου φαίνεται μαζικά διακοπή των συνδέσεων.

----------


## gto234

Μόλις γύρισα απο τις διακοπές των χριστουγέννων και με λύπη μου διαπίστωσα οτι το πρόβλημα δεν έχει λυθεί.Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει στην πραγματικότητα αλλά είναι απαράδεκτοι.1μήνα+ και ακόμα να διορθώσουν το πρόβλημα;Τι σκ@τ@ συμβαίνει;;;;Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε μου φαίνεται μαζικά διακοπή των συνδέσεων.

----------


## icedfun

> παιδια πηρα τηλεφωνο στη βιβοντι τωρα και μαντεψτε τι μου ειπε ο τεχνικος................................σε μια εβδομαδα θα ειναι ενταξει αχαχαχχαχαχαχαχα 
> 
> 
> επιασα με τη μια ομως


 Είναι γεγονός  :Exclamation:  Σε μία εβδομάδα η vivodi θα είναι εντάξει.ΑΝ δεν γίνει αυτό θα κουρέψω το κεφάλι μου γουλί και θα πάω μοναχός στο Θιβέτ.  :Shocked:  Λέτε να με καλύπτει η vivodi εκεί?Δεν ξέρω και τον κωδικό του Θιβέτ για να το ψάξω...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nivlnivl

BALE OTE PROSBASI KAI OTENET I FORTHNET ISP KAI EISAI JET
DEN EXEIS KATALABEI OTI TO FTINO KATALIGEI NA EINAI AKRIBO??
OTE EINAI I MAMA ETAIREIA STIS EPIKOINONIES MIN TRELATHOUME TORA EINAI I KALITERI KAI APO DIKTIAKI IPODOMI OPOS KAI APO TEXNOGNOSIA!!
TO PATHIMA GINETAI MATHIMA
TIPOTA DEN XARIZETAI STO EMPORIO GIA OLA IPARXEI LOGOS KAI OUTE O OTE EINAI BLAKAS POU EXEI TA PIO AKRIBA TIMOLOGIA!!!
Ούτε ένα μέηλ, ούτε ένα τηλεφώνημα τίποτε
Κι όταν τους παίρνεις και καταφέρνεις να μιλήσεις μαζί τους σου λένε μαμακίες…

Δεν πρέπει να τους αφήσουμε έτσι[/quote]

----------


## nivlnivl

BALE OTE PROSBASI KAI OTENET I FORTHNET ISP KAI EISAI JET
DEN EXEIS KATALABEI OTI TO FTINO KATALIGEI NA EINAI AKRIBO??
OTE EINAI I MAMA ETAIREIA STIS EPIKOINONIES MIN TRELATHOUME TORA EINAI I KALITERI KAI APO DIKTIAKI IPODOMI OPOS KAI APO TEXNOGNOSIA!!
TO PATHIMA GINETAI MATHIMA
TIPOTA DEN XARIZETAI STO EMPORIO GIA OLA IPARXEI LOGOS KAI OUTE O OTE EINAI BLAKAS POU EXEI TA PIO AKRIBA TIMOLOGIA!!!

----------


## icedfun

> Ρε φιλε gastone_21 αμα δεν γουσταρεις τον ISP (vivodi) δεν σε κρατα κανενας .... ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ???????


Κανένας,εκτώς απο το 6μηνο συμβόλαιο  :Very Happy:  

*Σήμερα πάντως που το βλέπω κάπως έχει φτιάξει...33-35kb απο ntua και ftp στο εξωτερικό.Άντε να δούμε...΄

Έχει δει κανείς άλλος βελτίωση?

----------


## yiannakas

τι θα κάνετε όταν θα σας έρθει ο λογαριασμός του μήνα Δεκεμβρίου? θα πληρώσετε τον μήνα που σερνόταν η dsl;

----------


## yiannakas

τι θα κάνετε όταν θα σας έρθει ο λογαριασμός του μήνα Δεκεμβρίου? θα πληρώσετε τον μήνα που σερνόταν η dsl;

----------


## gastone_21

> Ρε φιλε gastone_21 αμα δεν γουσταρεις τον ISP (vivodi) δεν σε κρατα κανενας .... ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ???????


και εγώ μαζί σου είμαι   :Smile:

----------


## chatasos

> ΟΜΩΣ, για να μην απατείστε.
> Σε ολους τους ISP μα σε όλους τους ISP είτε εσωτερικού είτε εξωτερικού, οι home με τους business εχουν διαφορετική διαχείριση, σε network level,και το εγγυημένο bandwidth το έχουν οι business users λόγω services level agreements. Δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο. Και στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και στην Forthnet, τα ίδια θα δείτε.


Και οι 2 "κατηγορίες" οφείλουν να έχουν την ίδια αντιμετώπιση  :Wink:  Το SLA είναι άλλη ιστορία  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Tsunami

Λογική η άποψη για την διαφορά αντιμετώπισης home users και corporate. Eγώ έχω εδώ και καιρό στη δουλειά πΟΤΕ+κωλΟΤΕΝΕΤ Office onDSL over ISDN 384 με το Jetspeed του θείου και λίγο πολύ η σύνδεση και η ταχύτητα είναι οκ (με εξαίρεση την περίοδο των upgrades, πλήρης έλλειψη ενημέρωσης και απαντήσεων).

IMO δεν αφήνουν το σωστό overhead ελεύθερο για να τρέξει σωστά το net (κοινώς overbooking) και γι'αυτό την ημέρα είναι ζόρικα για τους home users και το βράδυ που όλες οι εταιρίες είναι εκτός το πρόβλημα γίνεται λιγότερο αντιληπτό (όπως επισήμαναν αρκετοί πιο πάνω).

----------


## icedfun

H vivodi επιστρέφει.Μέρος 1ο

Εγω,αυτοί και τα μυστήρια

-Εδώ και 2 μέρες έχει συνέλθει το "θέμα",πιάνω 30-35kb σχεδόν σε οποιοδήποτε ftp και μία απο τα ίδια στα p2p.Μιλάμε για 384 συγχρονισμένη στα 448/160 σε "χαλαρό" DSLAM του πΟΤΕ  :Smile: .Ως εδώ είμαστε η θα υπάρξει και άλλη βελτίωση?Ελπίζω να βελτιωθεί το θέμα.

Αυτοί,οι άλλοι και τα αλλιώτικα

-Συγκριτικά πάντα,η vivodi αυτή την στιγμή έχει τις ίδιες ταχύτητες με αρκετούς άλλους παρόχους που έχω δοκιμάσει.Είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα με ΟΤΕnet και ΗΟL,λίγο χαμηλότερα απο ΑCN και πολύ χαμηλότερα απο Forthnet.Τουλάχιστον έτσι είναι σε εμένα...Τώρα χτυπάω το κεφάλι μου που δεν άκουσα εναν φίλο που μου έιχε πει να δοκιμάσω τους παρόχους πριν βάλω.  :Sad:  

Καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## djvalt

χαχαχά !!! Η αναβάθμιση συνεχίζεται κύριε ήταν η σημερινή τους απάντηση, πάρτε πάλι τηλ την Παρασκευή ..
 - και με το θέμα πληρωμής ;;
 - υπάρχει μία σκέψη αποζημίωσης πελατών αλλά πάρτε πάλι την Παρασκευή ...

Λοιπόν, εγώ σήμερα στην κατάθεση που έκανα τους πλήρωσα με την απλή μέθοδο των τριών, δηλαδή :
καταρχάς 12 ημέρες αυτόν τον μήνα δεν είχα καθόλου σύνδεση (λόγω βλάβης ΟΤΕ μου είπαν αλλά αυτό δε με ενδιαφέρει πλέον) οπότε έχουμε
30 ημερες ---> 51,68 Εuro
18        --->    x;

*x= 31,008 Euro*

kαι δεδομένου ότι η μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα που έπιασα αυτό το μήνα ήταν 111 , έχουμε πάλι :

για ταχύτητα 384 θα πλήρωνα 31,008
για ταχύτητα 111    πληρώνω   χ;

*χ= 8,963 Euro*

Τούς κατάθεσα λοιπόν 9 Ευρώ ( και χάρη τους έκανα, 111 ήταν η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που είδα στις μετρήσεις, συνήθως ο μέσος όρος ήταν 55-90) πήρα τηλ στο τμήμα λογαριασμών της vivodi και τους ενημέρωσα τί λεφτά να περιμένουν και γιατί, (δεν μίλησαν καθόλου)και ησύχασα...   :Evil:

----------


## icedfun

Έτσι μπραβο  :Smile: 

Αυτό ακριβώς πρέπει να γίνει,ουτε καταγγελίες που δεν θα λάβει κανείς υπόψιν,ουτε σαματάς ουτε τίποτα τέτοιο.Απλά και όμορφα,δεν πληρώνουμε για υπηρεσίες που δεν μας παρέχονται.Ας προσπαθήσουν να αποδείξουν το αντίθετο.

* Ρε moderators σβήστε τα διπλομυνήματα,χαμός έχει γίνει.

----------


## Cue

Και εγώ από την Κυριακή που γύρισα παρατηρώ άθλιες ταχύτητες (Ηράκλειο Κρήτης). Σπάνια βλέπω πάνω από 20 (με 256).

Α μου στείλανε και λογαριασμό εμένα για τον Νοέμβρη μόνο με τα έξοδα του DSLPhone  :Guitar: .
Παρεπιμπτόντως έληγε στις 27/12 και ήρθε χθες.  :Shocked: 

Στο DSLPhone φυσικά και έχω ακόμα προβλήματα από τότε που μειώσανε το b/w σε 448. :/

----------


## #Aris17n#

> Μόλις γύρισα απο τις διακοπές των χριστουγέννων και με λύπη μου διαπίστωσα οτι το πρόβλημα δεν έχει λυθεί.Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει στην πραγματικότητα αλλά είναι απαράδεκτοι.1μήνα+ και ακόμα να διορθώσουν το πρόβλημα;Τι σκ@τ@ συμβαίνει;;;;Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε μου φαίνεται μαζικά διακοπή των συνδέσεων.


 Μια απο τα ιδια και εδω....

Ειπα μεχρι να γυρισω απο τις διακοπες θα φτιαξει αλλα που.....

----------


## Mazinga_GR

Αχ αχ καλα ειστε εσεις που εχετε DSL... Εμενα δεν μου ενεργοποιουν ακομα την γραμμη γιατι ακουσον ακουσον: "Δεν μπορει να γινει μεικτονομηση επειδη ο μοναδικος τεχνικος της Β. Ελλαδος εχει 40 πυρετο!" 
Να του στειλουμε κανα αντιβιωτικο του καημενουλη! Τι να πω, περαστικα...!

υ.γ αιτηση εκανα στις 30 Νοεμβριου!

----------


## john2gr

Η κατάσταση δεν πάει άλλο.ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ LAG ΣΕ ONLINE GAME ΜΕ ΤΟ 56Κ MODEM ΜΟΥ.Δηλαδή τι έβαλα την dsl,για να πληρώνω την βιβο αντί του πΟΤΕ?Αμα τους πάρει και τους σηκώσει άυριο θα δούνε.Άντε μην βρίσω και γίνει Moderated πάλι το κείμενο.

----------


## SlotKiller

Δοκιμαστε να βαλετε proxy τον: "proxy.vivodi.gr" port: 8080
λυνει το προβλημα του surf!
Οσο για p2p μετρια τα πραγματα, οχι ομως τοσο χαλια οσο ηταν τον δεκεμβρη!

@john2gr: Γιατι ποτε ειχες χαμηλοτερο lag με την vivo σε σχεση με το 56κ?

----------


## john2gr

> @john2gr: Γιατι ποτε ειχες χαμηλοτερο lag με την vivo σε σχεση με το 56κ?


Προχθές μπορούσα κουτσά στραβά να παίξω online games με ελάχιστο lag,το πράγμα μ***θηκε όμως εδώ και 2 μέρες.Έκανα το speedtest από Giganews και χτύπησα 98kbps (αντί τα 384kbps),μα ήμαρτον.Ούτε καν μήνα δεν έχω την dsl αλλά έτσι και στις 17 του μηνός είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα αντιός βιβό.......και θα τους ρίξω και τα κ******α προτού κόψω την γραμμή.

----------


## SlotKiller

Testing Giganews Europe Server:
Shared 256 Καλλιθεα

ie6sp2
Direct connection: 85
Proxy Vivodi: 211
Palaiotera Direct Connection: ~222

firefox 1.0
Direct Connection: 86
Proxy Vivodi: 211

----------


## icedfun

Ε ρε τα λαμόγια παιχνίδι που πάνε να παίξουνε...

1.Για την "αναβάθμιση",υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις και απλά ΕΛΠΙΖΟΥΝ να είναι εντάξει σε μία εβδομάδα.
2.Οσο αφορά τους λογαριασμούς,πρέπει να στείλουμε e-mail και να ζητάμε,αιτιολογόντας παντα,γιατί δεν θέλουμε να χρεωθούμε και φυσικα το αιτημά μας θα "εξεταστεί"  :Smile:  .Δηλαδή,μπορεί να γίνει καμιά "στραβή" και να μας ζητάνε τα πάγια ετσι κιαλλιώς.Εγώ ευτυχώς πρόλαβα μέσω της κυρίας Ρ. όταν είχα κάνει την αίτηση διακοπής να ζητήσω να μην χρεωθώ.  :Twisted Evil:  

Αν και δεν πιστεύω οτι θα πέσουν τόσο χαμηλά σαν εταιρία,το χρήμα είναι γλυκό και η "αναβάθμιση" κοστίζει.Προσωπικά,αποφάσισα να τους προπληρώσω τους επόμενους 5 μήνες για να μην έχω καμία σχέση μαζί τους και θα τραβήξω για κάπου που θα μου λένε όμορφα ψέματα χωρίς να το καταλαβένω.  :Twisted Evil:  

ΥΣ. Πρόσεξε κανείς οτι αυξήθηκε ο αριθμός των υπαλλήλων στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτισης?Ρε ήμαρτον...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## yiannakas

> Δοκιμαστε να βαλετε proxy τον: "proxy.vivodi.gr" port: 8080
> λυνει το προβλημα του surf!


φίλε δώσε μου οδηγίες πως να το κάνω αυτό!
ευχαριστώ (μόντεμ έχω το αλκατέλ 530)

----------


## SlotKiller

Explorer: Εργαλεία / Επιλογές Internet / Συνδέσεις / Ρυθμίσεις τοπικού δικτύου / Διεύθυνση proxy.vivodi.gr Θύρα 8080.

Firefox: Εργασίες / Επιλογές / Ρυθμίσεις σύνδεσης / Χρήση του ίδιου διαμεσολαβητή για όλα τα πρωτόκολλα / Διαμεσολαβητής proxy.vivodi.gr Θύρα 8080

----------


## SlotKiller

Αντε να γελασετε κι αλλο:
Proxy: 221
Direct: 69
firefox 1.0

πριν λιγο!
Παντως για μενα το θεμα surf εχει λυθει!

----------


## yiannakas

τι θα κάνετε όταν σας έρθει ο λογαριασμός του Δεκεμβρίου (ο ΜΗ μειωμένος)?

----------


## SlotKiller

Ασε και μου τα περνουνε απο την πιστωτικη.... δεν μπορω να κανω και πολλα.....

----------


## boss

Για να το σατηρήσουμε και λίγο!

----------


## BoGe

> τι θα κάνετε όταν σας έρθει ο λογαριασμός του Δεκεμβρίου (ο ΜΗ μειωμένος)?


Αυτήν την εβδομάδα που τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους ρώτησα, μου είπαν ακόμα δεν γνωρίζουν.

Εσένα ποιος σου είπε ότι θα έρθει ΜΗ μειωμένος;

----------


## yiannakas

το υποθέτω από την πολιτική της βιβόντι να μας έχει γραμμένους

----------


## BoGe

> το υποθέτω από την πολιτική της βιβόντι να μας έχει γραμμένους


Εγώ λέω να έχουμε υπομονή, ας έρθει ο λογαριασμός πρώτα ή ας κάνουμε τηλέφωνο στο λογιστήριο όταν εκδοθεί, και μετά βλέπουμε.

Το να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε με υποθέσεις, που μπορεί να μην ισχύουν στο τέλος, δεν βγαίνει τίποτα απολύτως.

----------


## banditaras

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από yiannakas
> 
> το υποθέτω από την πολιτική της βιβόντι να μας έχει γραμμένους
> 
> 
> Εγώ λέω να έχουμε υπομονή, ας έρθει ο λογαριασμός πρώτα ή ας κάνουμε τηλέφωνο στο λογιστήριο όταν εκδοθεί, και μετά βλέπουμε.
> 
> Το να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε με υποθέσεις, που μπορεί να μην ισχύουν στο τέλος, δεν βγαίνει τίποτα απολύτως.


Πάντως ακόμα και αν το αποφασίσει η εταιρία, δύσκολο να έρθει μειωμένος. Ξεχνάς οτι το λογιστήριο βρίσκεται σε άλλη ήπειρο  και όλοι οι υπάλληλοι του μιλάνε traditional chinese. 

Εγώ ΔΕΝ έχω σύνδεση απο 29/11 μέχρι και σήμερα (όταν λέμε δεν έχω, οχι μικρό bandwidth, αλλα δεν έχω τίποτα εντελώς λόγω του οτι η γραμμή μου δεν συγχρονίζει), και μου ήρθε ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ λογαριασμός. Οχι οτι θα τον πληρώσω βέβαια. 

Για αυτό, όσοι ελπίζετε σταματήστε να ελπίζετε. 
Κανονικά θα σας έρθει, θα σας πούνε οτι έγινε λάθος απο το λογιστήριο και θα φτιάξει στον επόμενο λογαριασμό, στον επόμενο θα ειναι τα ίδια, κτλ , κτλ.

----------


## BoGe

> Εγώ ΔΕΝ έχω σύνδεση απο 29/11 μέχρι και σήμερα (όταν λέμε δεν έχω, οχι μικρό bandwidth, αλλα δεν έχω τίποτα εντελώς λόγω του οτι η γραμμή μου δεν συγχρονίζει), και μου ήρθε ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ λογαριασμός. Οχι οτι θα τον πληρώσω βέβαια.


Ο λογαριασμός που λες ότι σου ήρθε κανονικά, για πια περίοδο είναι;
Για την περίοδο Δεκέμβριο πρέπει να εκδόθηκε τέλος Δεκεμβρίου, και να μην έχει έρθει ακόμα.
Επομένως ο λογαριασμός που λες πρέπει να αναφέρεται για 1/11-30/11. Και επειδή για 2 μέρες 29 και 30/11 είχε πρόβλημα, περίμενες να ενημερωθεί άμεσα το λογιστήριο, να σου κάνουν έκπτωση και δεν θα τον πληρώσεις κι όλας, για αυτές τις 2 μέρες;

----------


## banditaras

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από banditaras
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ ΔΕΝ έχω σύνδεση απο 29/11 μέχρι και σήμερα (όταν λέμε δεν έχω, οχι μικρό bandwidth, αλλα δεν έχω τίποτα εντελώς λόγω του οτι η γραμμή μου δεν συγχρονίζει), και μου ήρθε ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ λογαριασμός. Οχι οτι θα τον πληρώσω βέβαια. 
> 
> 
> Ο λογαριασμός που λες ότι σου ήρθε κανονικά, για πια περίοδο είναι;
> Για την περίοδο Δεκέμβριο πρέπει να εκδόθηκε τέλος Δεκεμβρίου, και να μην έχει έρθει ακόμα.
> Επομένως ο λογαριασμός που λες πρέπει να αναφέρεται για 1/11-30/11. Και επειδή για 2 μέρες 29 και 30/11 είχε πρόβλημα, περίμενες να ενημερωθεί άμεσα το λογιστήριο, να σου κάνουν έκπτωση και δεν θα τον πληρώσεις κι όλας, για αυτές τις 2 μέρες;


Ακριβώς. 
Δεν θα τον πληρώσω. 
Γιατι ο λογαριασμός ειναι 160 euro, και έχει ένα υπόλοιπο 103 euro που ουτε που ξέρω απο που τους ήρθε. Και γιατι έχω βαρεθεί να περνάω ώρες μπροστά στο τηλέφωνο για να ξεκαθαρίζω τις μαλακίες τους. 
Το έχω μεγάααααααααλη απορία....
ΠΟΣΟ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑ?
Αν έβαζα τους ανώνυμους αλκοολικούς να το κρατήσουν , καλύτερα θα τα πηγαίναν. Και το λογιστήριο έπρεπε να έχει ενημερωθεί για αυτές τις δύο μερες, γιατι το ενημέρωσα εγώ προσωπικά καμια 100αριά φορές. Όπως έχει ενημερωθεί απο 15/9 για τα 100 euro υπόλοιπο, που δεν υπάρχουν απο πουθενά, αλλα εξακολουθούν να εμφανίζονται σε κάθε λογαριασμό. 
Καιρός είναι τώρα, να μας πείτε οτι και το λογιστήριο  της vivodi δεν έχει προβληματα.

----------


## BoGe

> .....
> Καιρός είναι τώρα, να μας πείτε οτι και το λογιστήριο  της vivodi δεν έχει προβληματα.


Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό.
Είπα την γνώη μου σε κάτι και μου απαντάς με αυτόν τον τρόπο;

----------


## icedfun

Κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι συμβένει γιατί έχω χαζέψει πια με την βλακεία που δέρνει τα "τσακάλια" της vivodi.Επανήλθε?Βελτιώθηκε?Τα ίδια σκ*** με πρίν?

384/128 συνχρονισμένη στα 448/160 σε σχεδόν άδειο DSLAM πΟΤΕ.

Δείτε speedtest

Downstream 201 Kbps (25.1 KB/sec) 217 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
Upstream   117 Kbps (14.6 KB/sec) 126 Kbps (inc. overheads) 

*Πόσο κοστίζει η ελευθερία σας απο αυτούς του μαμάκες...

----------


## boss

Αν και το έχω ξαναγράψει πολλοί δεν το είδατε μου φενεται...   :Embarassed:  
Ας το πούμε άλλη μια φορά: Είχα πάρει τήλ και μίλησα με κάποιον ΚΑΠΑΤΟ(?) κάπως έτσι τον λένε ό οποίος είναι υπεύθυνος(το διαπίστωσα από τους καλά ενημερωμένους λογαριασμους που έρχονται πάντα στην ώρα τους) για τους λογαριασμούς/λογιστήριο και είπε "ναι οκ sorry για τα προβλήματα αλλά όχι φίλε μου δεν θα γίνει καμία μείωση σε κανένα λογαριασμο"!!!
Thats all, finito, papala, falimento, kapout...!   :Guitar: 

Και μεταξύ μας για να μή λεμε και Μ@Λ@ΚΙΕΣ αν κάποιος πήρε διαφορετική απάντηση(στην ουσία) από την παραπάνω ΤΟΤΕ να μιλήσει με ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ(που, ποιός και πότε στο είπε) ώστε εγώ αλλά είμαι σίγουρος και άλλοι να ξαναπάρουμε τηλ να ζητήσουμε εξηγήσεις και τα τιάυτα!!!

Πέρα από τα παραπάνω αυτό που με στεναχώρησε περισσότερο δεν είναι ότι έχασα ~1 μήνα internet(κ κάτι έγινε ρε φίλε) αλλά το γεγόνός ότι πίστευα να μη πώ σαν τί... ότι με την vivodi κάτι θα άλλαζε στο "σκηνικό" των provider/πΟΤΕ στο Ελλαδιστάν πρός το καλύτερο, απ' ότι φένεται όμως... μία από τα ίδια και η vivodi!!!   :Rolling Eyes: 
Μου θυμίζει intraconnect No II

----------


## icedfun

boss,εγώ την ενημέρωση ότι θα γίνει μείωση στους λογαριασμούς την πήρα απο την κυρία Ραμάκη αλλα και απο διάφορους υπαλλήλους στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτισης.Και ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ όμως,μου έδωσαν να καταλάβω οτι πρέπει να το ζητήσουμε ΕΜΕΙΣ και να ΑΙΤΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΟΥΜΕ το γιατί δεν θέλουμε να χρεωθούμε....

Αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν...να τους πούμε εμείς πιοι είμαστε και γιατί θέλουμε να μην πληρώσουμε...Λες και δεν ξέρουν πιοι πελάτες είχαν πρόβλημα.Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ?  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  ¨

Η vivodi κατάφερε να αλλάξει στο σκηνικό...Απλά τα *(μπιπ)* στην πορεία.Πως να ανταγωνιστείς τον πΟΤΕ οταν δεν δίνεις σημασία στους πελάτες σου,τους εξαπατάς και δεν κάνεις απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ για να τους κρατήσεις.

*ΕΝΑ καλό είδα στην vivodi,και αυτό ήταν οι όμορφες κοπελίτσες στο τμήμα αιτήσεων.  :Smile:

----------


## yiannakas

εγώ προτείνω να μαζευτούμε όλοι οι χρήστες κάποια ημέρα στην βιβόντι, αν πηγαίνει ένας-ένας δεν βγαίνει τίποτα. Αν δουν 20-30 άτομα να μπουκάρουν και να φωνάζουν όλοι μαζί θα τους πάει να!!

----------


## George978

απο την ελλη εβδομαδα ειμαι ελευθερος και ειμαι μεσα για ομαδικη συναντηση.

----------


## yiannakas

λοιπον την άλλη εβδομάδα να μαζευτούμε όλοι, να δείξουμε ότι δεν μπορούν να μας θεωρούν χαζούς

----------


## George978

θα το κανουμε η θα χασουμε την ωρα μας? λοιπον εγω ειμαι ολα τα απογευματα μετα τις 5 ελευθερος.

----------


## yiannakas

και εγώ το ίδιο!!!

----------


## SarahKane

κι εγώ παιδιά μετέχω σε ότι αποφασίσετε να κάνουμε συλλογικά

ενημερώστε όμως 2-3 μέρες προηγουμένως

και το θέμα είναι όπως το έβαλε πιο πάνω ο boss:     _"...αυτό που με στεναχώρησε περισσότερο δεν είναι ότι έχασα ~1 μήνα internet(κ κάτι έγινε ρε φίλε) αλλά το γεγόνός ότι πίστευα να μη πώ σαν τί... ότι με την vivodi κάτι θα άλλαζε στο "σκηνικό" των provider/πΟΤΕ στο Ελλαδιστάν πρός το καλύτερο, απ' ότι φένεται όμως... μία από τα ίδια και η vivodi!!! "_

αυτό είναι που με χαλάει κι εμένα περισσότερο...  :Sad:

----------


## George978

με 2-3 δεν γινετε δουλεια, ολοι οσοι εχετε προβλημα ας μαζευτουμε καμμια 30ρια ατομα να τους κανουμε ενα χουνερι αξεχαστο

----------


## icedfun

Και εγώ μέσα είμαι.Αν είναι να γίνει κάτι όντως πρέπει να μαζευτούμε αρκετοί.

----------


## yiannakas

15 να είμαστε και να φωνάζουμε το δίκιο μας κάτι θα γίνει

----------


## George978

δεν το βλεπω ουτε 5 δεν θα μαζευτουμε, στη γκρινια καλοι ειμαστε οταν ερθει η ωρα ομως   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## xantho

Παιδια, αρχιζω και αγανακτώ!! Μου είχαν πει για Παρασκευή και κατεβάζω με 3!! Δηλαδή έλεος!!

----------


## icedfun

> δεν το βλεπω ουτε 5 δεν θα μαζευτουμε, στη γκρινια καλοι ειμαστε οταν ερθει η ωρα ομως


 Κάτι μου λέει οτι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.Τα χώσαμε,βγάλαμε το άχτι μας,είπε ο καθένας την ιστορία του και όταν είναι να γίνει κάτι,τοτε κάνουμε τους ανήξερους...

----------


## yiannakas

δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο να μαζευτούμε, είναι δίπλα από το σταθμό ηλεκτρικού στην πλατεία βικτωρίας

----------


## Crosstalk

Παιδια.......ιδεα  :Idea:   :Arrow:  

Εαν ειστε λιγοι....δεν παιζει προβλημα εκει στην Πλ. Βικτωριας εξω απο σταθμο θα βρειτε πολλα πακιστανια κλπ να παρετε μαζι για "μπουγιο"  :P  :P  :P 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## john2gr

Αν δεν ήμουν Ηράκλειο εγώ θα ερχόμουν πάντως στο χαλαρό.

----------


## banditaras

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από George978
> 
> δεν το βλεπω ουτε 5 δεν θα μαζευτουμε, στη γκρινια καλοι ειμαστε οταν ερθει η ωρα ομως  
> 
> 
>  Κάτι μου λέει οτι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.Τα χώσαμε,βγάλαμε το άχτι μας,είπε ο καθένας την ιστορία του και όταν είναι να γίνει κάτι,τοτε κάνουμε τους ανήξερους...


εχμ, ναι...
Συγγνώμη, αλλα τις τελευταίες μέρες (αυτές τις γιορτινές), δουλεύω 12-16 ώρες την ημέρα για να προλάβω το deadline που ήταν χθές.
Εκτός του οτι δεν συμφωνώ με την ιδέα του τσαμπουκά, αλλά και να συμφωνούσα, θα ήμουν τρελός να παρατήσω το μεροκάματο για να τρέχω στην vivodi. 
Να με συγχωρνάτε δηλαδη

----------


## stormrider

[quote]

[/quotμπουχαχαχαχαα Τρελλο νεο....Εκαναν αιτηση απο το  NETWORK τις vivo για επιπλεον 45 mb bandwith μπας και ξεμπουκωσουν οι γραμμες και...την εκοψε η Διοικηση!!!χαΧΑΧΑχαχαχα....τι περιμενουμε ηθελα να ηξερα..

----------


## banditaras

> μπουχαχαχαχαα Τρελλο νεο....Εκαναν αιτηση απο το  NETWORK τις vivo για επιπλεον 45 mb bandwith μπας και ξεμπουκωσουν οι γραμμες και...την εκοψε η Διοικηση!!!χαΧΑΧΑχαχαχα....τι περιμενουμε ηθελα να ηξερα..


Και απο που το ξέρεις εσύ αυτό;
Δεν το αμφισβητώ, αλλά αν αυτό που λές ισχύει, αφορά πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## xantho

Πριν απο λίγο πήρα και πάλι τηλέφωνο... Δεν ξέρουν τίποτα.. Ο ΟΤΕ λένε τους καθυστερεί!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!@#^$^#&@

----------


## qstavrosq

Εγώ νομίζω οτι δεν έχουμε τίποτα να χάσουμε με την ομαδική συγκέντρωση. + ένας για τη συνάντηση στη Βικτώρια ! Να τους δώσουμε να καταλαάβουν ότι είναι ιδιωτική επιχείρηση και το αν θα υπάρχουν κρίνεται απο τους ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ! ΝΟ πελάτες ΝΟ Vivodi !!!

----------


## no_logo

τώρα μόλις πήρα, μίλησα με έναν ιδιαίτερα ευγενικό τύπο που μου έδωσε και την εντύπωση πως ένιωθε ιδιαίτερα άσχημα για τα νέα που μου έλεγε. Αυτό με έφερε στο σημείο να βγεί όλη η ευαισθησία μου και να μην προκαλέσω (τι να κάνω είμαι ευαίσθητος)
Τέλος πάντων μου είπε πως η ενημέρωση που έχουν είναι πως το πρόβλημα αναμένετε να λυθεί στις 15 (όχι στις 32)δεν ρώτησα τι ευθύνεται για τα σημερινά χάλια.
Οταν του ανέφερα πως στην τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη αρχικά μου είπαν πως το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί αυτή την πέμπτη (06/01/2005) μου είπε πως ποτέ δεν τους είχε γίνει μια τέτοια ενημέρωση  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## no_logo

τώρα μόλις πήρα, μίλησα με έναν ιδιαίτερα ευγενικό τύπο που μου έδωσε και την εντύπωση πως ένιωθε ιδιαίτερα άσχημα για τα νέα που μου έλεγε. Αυτό με έφερε στο σημείο να βγεί όλη η ευαισθησία μου και να μην προκαλέσω (τι να κάνω είμαι ευαίσθητος)
Τέλος πάντων μου είπε πως η ενημέρωση που έχουν είναι πως το πρόβλημα αναμένετε να λυθεί στις 15 (όχι στις 32)δεν ρώτησα τι ευθύνεται για τα σημερινά χάλια.
Οταν του ανέφερα πως στην τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη αρχικά μου είπαν πως το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί αυτή την πέμπτη (06/01/2005) μου είπε πως ποτέ δεν τους είχε γίνει μια τέτοια ενημέρωση  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## xantho

:Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## yiannakas

παιδια άντε να συγκεντρωθούμε λίγοι περισσότεροι ακομα και θα έχει αποτέλεσμα, θα δείτε!.
Προτείνετε μέρα της επόμενης εβδομάδας!

----------


## George978

και ξαφνικα σημερα το πρωι.......






 :Shocked:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## yiannakas

το P2P ακόμα σέρνεται 55 seeds και πάω το πολύ με 11kb/s

----------


## George978

το αφηνω να κατεβαζει και παω να παρω ενα 3500+ και ερχομαι να σου πω ποσο παει και εκει  :Mr. Green:

----------


## yiannakas

μην χαίρεστε,ακόμα και να το διορθώσουν, θα μας χρεώσουν τα σπασμένα!! εγώ πάντως δεν σκάω τα 85 ευρώπουλα του μήνα δεκεμβρίου γιατι είχα ταχύτητα 56κ

----------


## no_logo

εμένα ακόμη σέρνεται.
 :Arrow:  όταν ανοίγω p2p οι ταχύτητες που πέρνω είναι γύρω στα 9 - 10 KB και δεν μπορώ να δω καμία ιστοσελίδα
 :Arrow:  τώρα που δεν έχω ανοιχτό κανένα p2p και κατεβάζω από την σελίδα της microsoft το antispyware  που έχει λανσάρει αυτές τις μέρες το dοwnload είναι ακριβώς 10.2KB

----------


## Crosstalk

[quote="stormrider"]


> [/quotμπουχαχαχαχαα Τρελλο νεο....Εκαναν αιτηση απο το  NETWORK τις vivo για επιπλεον 45 mb bandwith μπας και ξεμπουκωσουν οι γραμμες και...την εκοψε η Διοικηση!!!χαΧΑΧΑχαχαχα....τι περιμενουμε ηθελα να ηξερα..


Αυτα ειναι τα ωραια.....να λενε οι υπευθυνοι του Δικτυου (στο οποια στηριζεται η ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων που παρεχει ο εκαστοτε παροχος) στην διοικηση οτι χρειαζεται μια μικρη σχετικα αναβαθμιση και να τρωνε τρελο ΑΚΥΡΟ!

Αν βεβαια ισχυει το παραπανω!!!!

----------


## gto234

Μόλις μίλησα με επυπηρέτηση πελατών και μου είπαν οτι ευελπιστούν να λυθεί το πρόβλημα στα μέσα της επόμενης εβδομάδας.Ρώτησα επίσης για μειωση του λογαριασμού και μου είπαν οτι δεν ξέρουν και οτι διερευνάται το ζήτημα αυτό.
Εγώ πάντως απο dc++ και bitcomet πιάνω το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας.Μόνο στα sites είναι το πρόβλημα και κυρίως του εξωτερικού.Απο ftp.ntua.gr πιάνω 27kb/s σε 256ρα σύνδεση.

----------


## yiannakas

όλο την επόμενη εβδομάδα λένε.... λέτε να μας φθάσουν έτσι ως το Πάσχα?

----------


## boss

Εγώ το ξαναλέω και ΝΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ.... όσοι λέτε ότι πήρατε τηλ και σας είπαν αυτό ή σας είπαν εκείνο ΛΕΤΕ Μ@Λ@ΚΙΕΣ!!!
ΕΓΩ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΜΟΝΟ POSTS ΜΕ *ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ*.... πήρα και μίλησα με τον τάδε ή την τάδε... τα υπόλοιπα είναι από Μ@Λ@ΚΙΕΣ εώς και ψευτιές!

Τα ονόμα είναι και ένας τρόπος ώστε όταν παίρνουμε ή ξανα πάρουμε τηλ να ξέρουμε τί αλλά και ποιός μας είπε τί... ώστε και όλοι εμείς να μιλάμε ανάλογα(όπως τους αρμόζει).!

----------


## kadronarxis

:Laughing:  
boss,το παρατράβηξες ρε συ.
cool down a bit. :P

----------


## icedfun

Με τον τσαμπουκά δεν θα πάμε πουθενά.Λίγη υπομονή θέλει ακώμα.Φάγαμε 1 ολόκληρο μήνα στην μάπα,1 εβδομάδα δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε?

Προσωπικά έχω δεί ελάχιστη βελτίωση,ελπίζω να μην μείνει εκεί.Επίσης,θα κάνω αίτηση αλλαγής στοιχείων για την γραμμή ώστε να την πληρώνω απευθείας στον ΟΤΕ,και θα τους προπληρώσω την συνδρομή,αν τελικά δεν καταφέρω να την διακόψω.Είναι άθλιοι και εγώ δεν σκοπεύω να πέσω άλλο στο επίπεδο των "συζητήσεων" μαζί τους.Αρκετά έχω τραβήξει.

Είχαν καταφέρει να παιδεύουν πριν ακώμα καν πάρω την γραμμή,αλλά συνέχισαν και μετά μιας και δεν τους έφτανε.Και εγώ κάθισα σαν βλάκας και υπέγραψα,εποιδή θεωρούσα οτι είναι η λύση για να ξεφύγω απο τον ΟΤΕ.Τελικά το μόνο που κατάφεραν είναι να με στείλουν πάλι πίσω στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## coftaras

Εγώ προσωπικά τις τελευταίες  μέρες έχω δει μια αισθητή βελτίωση .Επειδή αυτό είχε συμβεί και παλιότερα για 3-4 μέρες, θα περιμένω 4-5  ακόμα για να βγάλω συμπεράσματα αν όντως έχει λυθεί (τουλάχιστον στην περιοχή μου ) το πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα.

----------


## cinemusic

> boss,εγώ την ενημέρωση ότι θα γίνει μείωση στους λογαριασμούς την πήρα απο την κυρία Ραμάκη αλλα και απο διάφορους υπαλλήλους στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτισης.Και ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ όμως,μου έδωσαν να καταλάβω οτι πρέπει να το ζητήσουμε ΕΜΕΙΣ και να ΑΙΤΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΟΥΜΕ το γιατί δεν θέλουμε να χρεωθούμε....

----------


## cinemusic

> Εγώ το ξαναλέω και ΝΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ.... όσοι λέτε ότι πήρατε τηλ και σας είπαν αυτό ή σας είπαν εκείνο ΛΕΤΕ Μ@Λ@ΚΙΕΣ!!!
> ΕΓΩ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΜΟΝΟ POSTS ΜΕ *ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ*.... πήρα και μίλησα με τον τάδε ή την τάδε... τα υπόλοιπα είναι από Μ@Λ@ΚΙΕΣ εώς και ψευτιές!
> 
> !


Η παραπανω παραθεση ειναι  απαντηση στον Boss.
Καθως υπαρχει ατομο που πηερ απαντηση επωνυμα για αυτο το θεμα.
Ισως φιλε μου να μην ειναι ακριβως ετσι οπως φανατικα υποστιριζεις.
Ισως...

----------


## no_logo

η μόνη λύση μια και η ΕΕΤΤ δεν κάνει τίποτα για να βάλει σε μια σειρά τους απατεώνες είναι το κράξιμο.
2 παραδείγματα:

http://athens.indymedia.org/front.ph...icle_id=308857
http://www.e-pcmag.gr/modules/newbb/...d=110&forum=24
ας κάνει ο καθένας ότι μπορεί

----------


## icedfun

cinemusic,εγώ  κατάφερα να μιλήσω με κάποιον υπεύθυνο για τους 2 πολύ απλούς λόγους:

1.Είχα κάνει αίτηση διακοπής,οπότε με πήραν στα σοβαρά
2.Δεν τους έπερνα τηλέφωνο για να τους πρήξω με παράπονα και να την λέω στους απλούς υπαλλήλους.Έψαξα και βρήκα τον υπεύθυνο.

Κάθε τμήμα μέσα στην vivodi έχει και 1 υπεύθυνο,αυτός πέρνει οδηγίες απο τον προιστάμενο και λέει στους άλλους τι πρέπει να κάνουν.Το να μπορέσετε να μιλήσετε με τον προιστάμενο το βλέπω δύσκολο αν όχι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ (για διάφορους λόγους).

Κάθε φορά που πέρνετε τηλέφωνο στο 13880,ΝΑ ΖΗΤΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ.Φυσικά με ευγενικό τρόπο και εξηγώντας οτι αυτό θα βοηθήσει στην επίλυση του προβλήματός σας.Το να κάθεστε και να την λέτε στους υπαλλήλους (γιατι σε αυτούς τελικά θα καταφέρετε να βγάλετε το άχτι σας) δεν λέει τίποτα.Βρείτε τους υπευθυνους και δώστε τους να καταλάβουν τις θέσεις σας.

Τι πιο απλό...

----------


## banditaras

> cinemusic,εγώ  κατάφερα να μιλήσω με κάποιον υπεύθυνο για τους 2 πολύ απλούς λόγους:
> 
> 1.Είχα κάνει αίτηση διακοπής,οπότε με πήραν στα σοβαρά
> 2.Δεν τους έπερνα τηλέφωνο για να τους πρήξω με παράπονα και να την λέω στους απλούς υπαλλήλους.Έψαξα και βρήκα τον υπεύθυνο.


Καλα, και αυτοί τώρα τελευταία μιλάνε. 
Εγώ την τελευταία φορά που ζήτησα επίμονα τον υπεύθυνο, μου είπαν "Θα του το πούμε και αν θέλει να σας μιλήσει, θα σας πάρει εκείνος".

----------


## lunatic

εχει στρωσει καθολου η ακομα εχουμε τα ιδια?
εγω δε βλεπω διαφορα παντως

----------


## icedfun

> Καλα, και αυτοί τώρα τελευταία μιλάνε. 
> Εγώ την τελευταία φορά που ζήτησα επίμονα τον υπεύθυνο, μου είπαν "Θα του το πούμε και αν θέλει να σας μιλήσει, θα σας πάρει εκείνος".


Μην ανέχεστε αυτές τις απαντήσεις.Άκου εκεί "Αν Θέλει"  :Shocked:  Το έχω ξανακούσει αυτό να το λένε σε αρκετά άτομα που πήραν για να παράπονα και είναι αίσχος.Δεν λέω οτι είναι αναγκασμένοι να πάρουν τηλέφωνο τα χιλιάδες άτομα που πέρνουν για παράπονα,αλλά αυτή δεν είναι απάντηση. 




> εχει στρωσει καθολου η ακομα εχουμε τα ιδια? 
> εγω δε βλεπω διαφορα παντως


 Ελάχιστα έχει βελτιωθεί σε εμένα,καμία σταθερότητα.

----------


## RaNd

Mε τον proxy η διαφορα ειναι απιστευτη... Kαι τα P2P εχουν καλες speed...

Oποτε κατι γινεται...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## icedfun

Rand,όντως το proxy έχει τεράστια διαφορά,και απο αυτό και μόνο καταλαβένεις ποσο *μπιπ* είναι τα πράγματα αυτή την στιγμή.Τα p2p όπως είπε και κάποιος πριν απο εμένα βασίζοντε σε client to client σύνδεση.Ο ΙSP δεν έχει σημασία.

Θα ξέρω οτι έφτιαξε οταν δω σταθερό download rate πάνω απο 40kb

----------


## aroutis

p2p σημαίνει ότι η ανταλλαγή δεδομένων γίνεται μεταξυ δύο υπολογιστών χωρίς την παρέμβαση κάποιου server. Αυτό φυσικά δεν βγάζει από το παιχνίδι τους 2 isp (δηλ. τον ISP του καθενός από τους 2 που ανταλλάζουν τα δεδομένα). Αλλωστε ISP=internet service provider αλλιως πώς θα βρισκόνταν στο internet in the first place ?

Ας μη μπερδευόμαστε.

----------


## jasonpap

πάντως το azureus,σε μένα παίζει εως και 30κb.Πιστεύω οτι σε p2p το προβλημα είναι τελικα μικρότερο αφού το αρχείο ουσιαστικά σπάει σε πολλά πακέτα τα οποία τραβάνε από διαφορετικό source το καθένα

----------


## BoGe

> Mε τον proxy η διαφορα ειναι απιστευτη... Kαι τα P2P εχουν καλες speed...
> 
> Oποτε κατι γινεται...


Γιατί με proxy πάει μια χαρά;
Αν δεν είχε bandwidth αρκετό, δεν θα έπρεπε ακόμα και με proxy να έχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## banditaras

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από RaΝd
> 
> Mε τον proxy η διαφορα ειναι απιστευτη... Kαι τα P2P εχουν καλες speed...
> 
> Oποτε κατι γινεται... 
> 
> 
> Γιατί με proxy πάει μια χαρά;
> Αν δεν είχε bandwidth αρκετό, δεν θα έπρεπε ακόμα και με proxy να έχει πρόβλημα;


ΆΑΑΑΑΑΡα δεν φταίει η vivodi, αλλα κάποιος άλλος ε;
Ο πΟΤΕ, ο καιρός κτλ, κτλ, κτλ. 
Right on!

----------


## dtoubi

Με 384/128 και 2 μερες ενεργός σέρνομαι κανονικά!!!! Ειμαι στη περιοχή τησ Πεύκης και πραγματικά δε χέρς τι να κάνω.Η vivodi λέει οτι κάνει αναβάθμυση χωρίς περισσότερα.Ξέρει κανείς νεότερα???????????????????

----------


## icedfun

arouti,δεν είπα οτι τους βγάζει εντελώς απο το παιχνιδι  :Smile:  Sorry αν δεν είμουν κατανοητός.

----------


## BoGe

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από RaΝd
> 
> Mε τον proxy η διαφορα ειναι απιστευτη... Kαι τα P2P εχουν καλες speed...
> 
> Oποτε κατι γινεται... 
> 
> 
> Γιατί με proxy πάει μια χαρά;
> Αν δεν είχε bandwidth αρκετό, δεν θα έπρεπε ακόμα και με proxy να έχει πρόβλημα;


Εκτός από κατηγορίες, υπάρχει καμιά λογική εξήγισει μήπως;

----------


## RaNd

Ειναι ακρως λογικο με proxy να ειναι μια χαρα και χωρις να σερνεται...
Αυτη ειναι η δουλεια του proxy... Nε ελαφρυνει τις γραμμες (και οχι μονο...)

----------


## BoGe

> Ειναι ακρως λογικο με proxy να ειναι μια χαρα και χωρις να σερνεται...
> Αυτη ειναι η δουλεια του proxy... Nε ελαφρυνει τις γραμμες (και οχι μονο...)


Δεν καταλαβαίνω...
Μα αν οι γραμμές γεμάτες 100%, που βρίσκει τον χώρο ο proxy;

----------


## sdikr

> Μα αν οι γραμμές γεμάτες 100%, που βρίσκει τον χώρο ο proxy;


στους δίσκους του server του isp!

----------


## BoGe

> Μα αν οι γραμμές γεμάτες 100%, που βρίσκει τον χώρο ο proxy; 
> 			
> 		
> 
> στους δίσκους του server του isp!


OK OK, κατάλαβα

Μου δημιουργηθήκαν και άλλες απορίες, αλλά δεν είναι του θέματος

----------


## princess

χαζη ερωτηση ισως αλλα τωρα μπερδευτηκα εγω.. εβαλα και γω τον proxy...  αλλα σε προγραμματα τυπου azureus τι μπορει να κανει;

----------


## dp1975

> Μα αν οι γραμμές γεμάτες 100%, που βρίσκει τον χώρο ο proxy; 
> 			
> 		
> 
> στους δίσκους του server του isp!


Όχι απαραίτητα. Η εισαγωγή του Vivodi proxy στις επιλογές του browser ανεβάζει πολύ την ταχύτητα, όχι τόσο όσο θα μπορούσε να καταφέρει ένας απλός proxy κι αυτό δείχνει ότι μάλλον βρίσκεται σε πιο "προνομιακό" μέρος του δικτύου τους όσον αφορά το bandwidth (έχει και ΙΡ 80.76.x.x)...

----------


## BoGe

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από sdikr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Μα αν οι γραμμές γεμάτες 100%, που βρίσκει τον χώρο ο proxy; 
> 			
> ...


Αυτό πιστεύω, διότι σπάνια πράγματα που ζήτησα (ιστοσελίδα, πρόγραμμα...) έρχονται αμέσως.

----------


## icedfun

Είναι απολύτος λογικό να δίνουν στον proxy τους ένα αρκετά καλο bandwidth ώστε να βοηθήσουν το θέμα browsing.Φαντάζεστε στο τέλος να αναγκαστούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε ΟΛΟΙ τον proxy για γρήγορο browsing και να τα φτύσει και αυτός?  :Laughing:  Λέμε τώρα  :Laughing:

----------


## DjArte

Ρε παιδιά όλα οκ με τον Proxy αλλά όταν θέλω να κάνω Log in σε κάποια site που έχω λογαριασμό px hotmail δεν δουλεύει.Μου βγάζει σφάλμα κρυπτογράφησης.Μόλις απενεργοποιώ τον Proxy μπορώ να κάνω Log in φυσικά με όποιες συνέπειες συνεπάγεται αυτό σε ταχύτητα.
Έχει κάποιος άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα?Να σημειώσω ότι χρισιμοποιώ κυρίως τον firefox.
Τα λέμε...

----------


## apalos

Egw exw 384/128 sta kaminia edw kai kana mina kai oi taxitites einai sta8eres kai > 40 kb/s...
To mono kako einai oti i grammi energopoii8ike 12 dekemvriou kai apo tote ka8e mera pairnw til kai parakalaw gia username kai pass...(mpainw me hol tis douleias). To mono pou perimenw na dw einai ti ginete me tous logariasmous... giati den fantazomai na kanoun to la8os na me xrewsoun KAI sindesi (ti grammi na tin plirwsw euxaristws) apo tis 12 dekemvri mexri simera.
(sorry gia to greeklish alla eimai sti douleia kai varieme na valw sto linux mou edw ellinika  :Smile: )

----------


## jasonpap

> Ρε παιδιά όλα οκ με τον Proxy αλλά όταν θέλω να κάνω Log in σε κάποια site που έχω λογαριασμό px hotmail δεν δουλεύει.Μου βγάζει σφάλμα κρυπτογράφησης.Μόλις απενεργοποιώ τον Proxy μπορώ να κάνω Log in φυσικά με όποιες συνέπειες συνεπάγεται αυτό σε ταχύτητα.
> Έχει κάποιος άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα?Να σημειώσω ότι χρισιμοποιώ κυρίως τον firefox.
> Τα λέμε...


καλό είναι να μην χρησιμοποιείς τον proxy σε site που σε ενδιαφέρει να παραμείνει κρυφό το User/pass σου.Εαν κάποιος μέσα από την vivodi logaρει τα request του proxy μπορεί εαν θέλει να δεί διάφορα..

----------


## icedfun

> .Εαν κάποιος μέσα από την vivodi logaρει τα request του proxy μπορεί εαν θέλει να δεί διάφορα..


Αυτό δεν είναι παράνομο?  :Smile: 

*Κατάλαβε κανείς οτι με όλα αυτά καταφέραμε να κάνουμε ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα (αν όχι ΤΟ μαγαλύτερο)thread στο κομμάτι των ISP?   :Evil:

----------


## stormrider

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από stormrider
> 
> μπουχαχαχαχαα Τρελλο νεο....Εκαναν αιτηση απο το  NETWORK τις vivo για επιπλεον 45 mb bandwith μπας και ξεμπουκωσουν οι γραμμες και...την εκοψε η Διοικηση!!!χαΧΑΧΑχαχαχα....τι περιμενουμε ηθελα να ηξερα..
> 
> 
> Και απο που το ξέρεις εσύ αυτό;
> Δεν το αμφισβητώ, αλλά αν αυτό που λές ισχύει, αφορά πολύ κόσμο.


Beleive me... i know...

----------


## dtoubi

Τι proxy δουλεύετε? Και σημερα η vivo μου είπε πως δε βλέπει κάποιο πρόβλημα και να περιμένω μέχρι την Τετάρτη που τελειώνουν οι εργασίες στον κόμβο!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  Η Πεύκη πάντως ακόμα δεν έχει dsl

----------


## dp1975

> Είναι απολύτος λογικό να δίνουν στον proxy τους ένα αρκετά καλο bandwidth ώστε να βοηθήσουν το θέμα browsing.Φαντάζεστε στο τέλος να αναγκαστούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε ΟΛΟΙ τον proxy για γρήγορο browsing και να τα φτύσει και αυτός?  Λέμε τώρα


Tι λέμε... αυτό είναι δεδομένο ότι θα  γίνει, είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου!

----------


## no_logo

τωρα μόλις έτρεξα ένα dsl speed test
τα αποτελέσματα για γραμμη 384/128 :
Downstream  	66 Kbps (8.3 KB/sec)  	71 Kbps (inc. overheads)
Upstream 	70 Kbps (8.8 KB/sec) 	75 Kbps (inc. overheads)

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ vivodi

----------


## imported_muhaha

Να πω κάτι και να κάνω λίγο το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου:

http://www.ondsl.gr/faq_general.htm#8

Με λίγα λόγια, όχι, δεν είναι εγγυημένες.

Άρα;

----------


## no_logo

μα αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που την ευχαριστώ

----------


## jasonpap

> .Εαν κάποιος μέσα από την vivodi logaρει τα request του proxy μπορεί εαν θέλει να δεί διάφορα.. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Αυτό δεν είναι παράνομο? 
> 
> *Κατάλαβε κανείς οτι με όλα αυτά καταφέραμε να κάνουμε ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα (αν όχι ΤΟ μαγαλύτερο)thread στο κομμάτι των ISP?


ναι,αλλά εαν κάποιο μαλ**ισμένο απο εκει μέσα έχει όρεξη ,ο proxy του το κάνει ευκολότερο   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## princess

οι τεχνικοι αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι πεντε εξη ολοι κι ολοι κι αμφιβαλλω αν προλαβαινουν να παιξουν με τετοια πραγματα....  Οσο για τους υπολοιπους αμφιβαλλω αν ξερουν πως να παιξουν.....  8)

----------


## gto234

ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ μην το ματιάσω!Νομίζω οτι επανήλθε!!!Πρίν λίγο είχα το πρώτο disconnect στο router και μόλις ξανασυνδέθηκε είδα καλές ταχύτητες από site που πριν είχαν σοβαρό πρόβλημα!Περιοχή Ζωγράφου εδώ.Ελπίζω να μην τα ξαναπαίξει!

----------


## princess

σκορδα γυρω γυρω απο το μοντεμ!!!!

----------


## coftaras

Εγω εχω βελτιωση απο το πρωι .Περιοχη Ζωγραφου.Let's see

----------


## icedfun

Αν τελικά καταφέρουν και γυρίσουν όλη την κατάσταση θα είναι ένα θαύμα για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα...Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά..

----------


## icedfun

Τι ήθελα και μίλησα...4:30 το πρωί, σε εν Ελλάδι CS servers και είχα latency 50+ και σε εξωτερικό 100+.Σφυρίζω ανέμελα και περιμένω αυτή την Παρασκευή.Αν δεν γίνει κάτι και τότε τι θα κάνετε?

----------


## Cue

Μπα και εδώ τα ίδια...
Εντωμεταξύ πήρα τηλ χθες στο τεχνικό και ρωτούσα γενικά για την κατάσταση.
Επίσης ρώτησα για το DSLPhone και τι μου είπε ο τύπος?

Ότι κανονικά πρέπει να είναι 640/448 για να παίζει σωστά, απλά έχουμε κάνει μείωση τώρα γιατί δεν έχουμε b/w! Άρα τι είναι όλα αυτά που ακούγονται περί 192Kb χρειάζονται μόνο κτλ κτλ?

Επίσης είπε ότι μέχρι τις 20 λένε να το λύσουνε... :/

----------


## George978

εχθες απο την ΑΤΙ κατεβασα με 43 , απο NTUA με 43 , απο tucows ομως με 7. πιαστο το αυγο και κουρευτο

----------


## Strig

jasonpap.... Προσεχε το στοματακι σου και μάθε να μιλας... Πισω απο την οθόνη και πίσω απο έαν τηλ. πολυ μάγκες το παιζετε ορισμένοι... Εαν εχεις δουλέψει ποτε στην ζωή σου τα "μαλ@@ιμενα" αυτά είναι τεχνικοι που βγάζουν ένα μεροκάματο και τρέχουν σαν τους Βέγγους.. Και είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ακούν την κά8ε @@ρια που τους λέτε και την κάθε προσβολή γιατι παίζετε το κεφάλι τους.
Διαβάζω όλα τα forum και παντού τα ίδια.. 2-3 που ξέρουν τι γράφουν και 100-200 που γεμίζουν το φορουμ με σκουπίδια απλα και μόνο για να αυξάναετε ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων τους.

Εχω βαρεθεί τις @@ριες που λέτε... Λίγοι είναι αυτοί που μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν αυτά που γράφουν και ξέρουν τι λένε... Δουλεύω και εγώ τεχνική υποστήρηξη σε εταιρία πληροφορικής και προγματικά σας εχει βαρεθεί η ψυχή μου.. Άσχετοι και κλαψιάριδες.[quote]

----------


## gto234

Η κατάσταση είναι χάλια δυστυχώς σήμερα το πρωί.Χθές που έγραψα το παραπάνω μήνυμα κατέβαζα απο ATI και nvidia με 27-28kb και σήμερα 8-9.Τι κρίμα και χάρηκα προς στιγμήν...

----------


## George978

γιατι κλαψιαρηδες ρε φιλε , εμεις δλδ που γαμιωμαστε καθε μερα για να βγαλουμε 600 ευρω θα ανεχομαστε τα ψεματα των εταιριων που δουλευετε? εισαι σοβαρος?

----------


## imported_muhaha

> Μπα και εδώ τα ίδια...
> Εντωμεταξύ πήρα τηλ χθες στο τεχνικό και ρωτούσα γενικά για την κατάσταση.
> Επίσης ρώτησα για το DSLPhone και τι μου είπε ο τύπος?
> 
> Ότι κανονικά πρέπει να είναι 640/448 για να παίζει σωστά, απλά έχουμε κάνει μείωση τώρα γιατί δεν έχουμε b/w! Άρα τι είναι όλα αυτά που ακούγονται περί 192Kb χρειάζονται μόνο κτλ κτλ?
> 
> Επίσης είπε ότι μέχρι τις 20 λένε να το λύσουνε... :/


*Κατ'αρχήν έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω για τον ανώνυμο τεχνικό. Αν μιλάτε με κάποιον, πάρτε το ονοματεπώνυμό του και αν μεταβιβάστε τα λόγια του εδώ, κάντε το επώνυμα.

Μετά, ισχυρίζομαι πως ο μηχανικός δικτύων, ο τυπάκος στο helpdesk, ο ανώνυμος τεχνικός δεν είναι οι εχροί μας, να το πω έτσι. Αυτοί είναι τα καλά στοιχεία κάθε εταιρίας, προσπαθούν να συμβιβάσουν τις καταστάσεις. Αν θέλετε να βρίσετε κάπου, πάρτε ένα χαρτάκι και στείλτε επιστολή σε vivodi AE υπόψιν Διοίκησης, otenet AE υπόψιν Διοίκησης. Μία εσείς, μία ο ένας, μια ο άλλος, μαζεύονται τα χαρτάκια και αρχίζει να καταδεικνύεται το πρόβλημα.

Δε θέλετε χαρτάκι; Ωραία, κόφτε τη συνδρομή και πάτε όπου καλύτερα. Αλλά δε λέει τόσο να αλλάζεις ISP για DSL τώρα, αυτή την εποχή, γιατί τα προβλήματα με την dsl δεν είναι ουρανοκατέβατα ούτε τοπικά, είναι επειδή ο κόσμος όλος μπουχτισμένος από τα ΕΠΑΚ και τις χρεώσεις είδε σαν σανίδα σωτηρίας το DSL και ξεπέρασε κάθε πρόβλεψη.

Ας σεβαστούμε όμως λιγάκι και κάποιον επισκέπτη που μπαίνει εδώ μέσα και το μόνο που ακούει είναι γκρίνιες, κλάψες και αρβύλες.

Φιλικά.
*

----------


## yiannakas

> γιατι κλαψιαρηδες ρε φιλε , εμεις δλδ που γαμιωμαστε καθε μερα για να βγαλουμε 600 ευρω θα ανεχομαστε τα ψεματα των εταιριων που δουλευετε? εισαι σοβαρος?


φίλε το πήρες από το στόμα μου.

----------


## Cue

Το όνομα του το πήρα, αλλά δε κατάλαβα ακριβώς σε τι θα βοηθήσει να το γράψω εδώ. :/

----------


## nikospa

[quote="Strig"]jasonpap.... Προσεχε το στοματακι σου και μάθε να μιλας... Πισω απο την οθόνη και πίσω απο έαν τηλ. πολυ μάγκες το παιζετε ορισμένοι... Εαν εχεις δουλέψει ποτε στην ζωή σου τα "μαλ@@ιμενα" αυτά είναι τεχνικοι που βγάζουν ένα μεροκάματο και τρέχουν σαν τους Βέγγους.. Και είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ακούν την κά8ε @@ρια που τους λέτε και την κάθε προσβολή γιατι παίζετε το κεφάλι τους.
Διαβάζω όλα τα forum και παντού τα ίδια.. 2-3 που ξέρουν τι γράφουν και 100-200 που γεμίζουν το φορουμ με σκουπίδια απλα και μόνο για να αυξάναετε ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων τους.

Εχω βαρεθεί τις @@ριες που λέτε... Λίγοι είναι αυτοί που μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν αυτά που γράφουν και ξέρουν τι λένε... Δουλεύω και εγώ τεχνική υποστήρηξη σε εταιρία πληροφορικής και προγματικά σας εχει βαρεθεί η ψυχή μου.. Άσχετοι και κλαψιάριδες.Ε, αυτό πια είναι ανήκουστο!!!
Ακόμα και η δικιά μου υπομονή έχει τα όριά της και κατάφερες να τα ξεπεράσεις, Strig.

Μάθε λοιπόν οτι εσύ και όλοι οι όμοιοί σου που δουλεύετε σε όλες "αυτές" τις σκατοεταιρίες, οτι οι σκατουπηρεσίες που προσφέρετε δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα πραγματικά λεφτά που ζητάτε και λαμβάνετε για αυτές (τα οποία παρεπιμπτόντως, δεν είναι σκατολεφτά, αλλά κανονικά αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει μέχρι τώρα).
Κάποτε λοιπόν είχα το μάνα εξ' ουρανού και μου ερχόταν 24/7 χωρίς να κουνήσω το δαχτυλάκι μου (τα αρχικά FFM σου λένε τίποτα; ), αλλά επειδή η εν λόγω εταιρία ήταν τόσο άτιμη που ούτε ένα stream από τα 80-100 που έχει ένας δορυφόρος δεν μπορούσε να κατήσει σταθερό, κάθησα ένα χρόνο και μετά είπα "γειά σας". Επί 1,5 χρόνο μου έστελναν οι άτιμοι mail και με παρακάλαγαν να ξαναγραφτώ.

Μετά απ' αυτούς, σειρά είχε η Intraconnect. Άλλο μεγάλο αστείο και αυτοί, αλλά τουλάχιστον ήταν πολύ πιο τίμιοι από αυτήν εδώ την κωλοεταιρια που ονομάζεται Vivodi: Μου πούλαγαν 256kbps και μου έδιναν 256kbps και όχι τα 236 που με το ζόρι μου δίνει η Vivodi από full llu και τα οποία με τις πιο απίστευτες δικαιολογίες προσπαθούν οι μαλακισμένοι συνάδελφοί σου της Vivodi να με πείσουν οτι είναι αυτά που πρέπει να παίρνω, δεν έκοβαν τίποτα από θύρες εκτός απ' αυτές του Messenger αν θυμάμαι καλά γιατί είχαν βλέψεις για voip και δεν ήθελαν να χάσουν πελάτες από το Messenger (είπα, άλλο αστείο και αυτοί) , όταν "έπαιζα" με το δίκτυο της Intraconnect (smtp, games κλπ.) είχα γύρω στα 650kbps αν θυμάμαι καλά και το κυριώτερο, αν είχα πρόβημα και τους τηλεφωνούσα, δεν με έβγαζαν τρελό όπως οι μαλακισμένοι συνάδελφοι σου κάνουν στην Vivodi.

Μία μέρα που κατέβαζα με full 236 (μέσω Vivodi πια), έστειλα ένα μεγάλο mail στη δουλειά μου και συνειδητοποίησα οτι το down μου μηδενίζεται όταν το up μου είναι full. Όταν πήρα τηλέφωνο για να το αναφέρω, ξέρεις τι μου είπε ο Μαλάκας ο τεχνικός (και όχι helpline) της Vivodi; Ότι έτσι είναι το πρωτόκολλο του ADSL! άκουσον άκουσον... Ξέρεις τι έκανε όταν με άκουσε να ουρλιάζω; Έγραψε μια εντολή, μου ζήτησε να κάνω reset το modem και ω του θαύματος, έχω σύγχρονο full up κα down από τότε χωρίς πρόβλημα...

Καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω; Μαλάκας είναι ο οποισδήποτε δουλεύει σε μια μαλακισμένη εταιρία και ακολουθεί τις γραμμές της. Αν ο τεχνικός με βγάζει τρελό, νομίζεις οτι θα ασχοληθώ με τον επιχειρηματία που αν υπήρχαν νόμοι σε αυτή την χώρα δεν θα ήταν επιχειρηματίας αλλά έγκλειστος; Αν τον παίρνω για να του πω: "ξέρεις μεγάλε, ο mail server σας έχει πρόβλημα" και μου απαντάει "κάνε εγκατάσταση ξανά το Outlook" μαι μετά από 5 ώρες έχω ξανά mail χωρίς να αγγίξω τίποτα στον υπολογιστή μου, νομίζεις οτι δεν είναι μαλάκας; Εγώ προσωπικά νομίζω οτι είναι τρεις φορές μαλάκας γιατί: δεν ξέρει οτι έχει πρόβλημα, το ξέρει αλλά το κρύβει, το ξέρει και προσπαθεί να κερδίσει χρόνο γαμιώντας εμένα.

Το δυστύχημα με όλους εσάς τους ομοίους σου, είναι οτι θέλετε (οι εταιρίες σας) λεφτά, ανοίγεστε σε πολύ μεγάλο κύκλο πελάτων και οι πιο πολλοί είναι από σχετικά έως πλήρως άσχετοι με αποτέλεσμα να σας πιστεύουν και να κάνουν οτι μαλακία σας κατέβει στο κεφάλι εκείνη τη στιγμή.
Έχετε κάνει την μη παροχή υπηρεσιών καθημερινότητα και ζητάτε και τα ρέστα από πάνω (ή απλά οι άσχετοι πελάτες σας είναι κλαψιάρηδες γιατί ΔΕΝ παίρνουν αυτό που ξέρουν οτι πρέπει να πάρουν αλλά δεν φέρουν να το τεκμηριώσουν - και μαλάκας και γδαρμένος, δηλαδή). Φτύνω αίμα στα 35 μου για να βγάλω τα λεφτά που βγάζω και δεν ανέχομαι από καμμία Vivodi να μην μου δίνει αυτά που από πριν της έχω πληρώσει για να μου δίνει.
Συνάδελφός μου τον οποίο είχα εγώ προτρέψει να βάλει Vivodi (καμιά φορά με εκπλήσσω με την βλακεία μου), κατάφερε να αποσπάσει από κάποιον Δ/τη Πωλήσεων εκεί μέσα (όχι, το όνομά του δεν θα το πω, γιατί δεν πρόκειται να βοηθήσει σε τίποτα) οτι, ναι, θα του πιστώσουν το μήνα αλλά μόνο σε αυτόν και σε όσους πάρουν τηλέφωνο να παραπονεθούν!
Ουστ! από 'δω βρωμόσκυλα... έχει κι' αλλού πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πορτοκάλια.

Υ.Γ. Πάντως σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια... Με έκανες να ξαναγράψω σε forum και να αναμιχθώ σε flame ύστερα από πολυυυύ καιρό.

----------


## George978

επρεπε να τα κανανε αυτα σε καμμια προχωρημενη χωρα οπως τη γερμανια ας πουμε να τους βαζανε λουκετο και στη φυλακη σε μια εβδομαδα, θα επρεπε να ειναι ευγνωμονες που ο ελληνας ειναι ανεκτικος γιατι αν ηταν γερμανοι στη θεση του θα σας ειχε παρει ο διαολος το κωλο, ακου εκει κλαψιαρηδες σα δε ντρεπεσε καθολου εισαι και επαγγελματιας

----------


## kadronarxis

Πωπωπω, πολύ βρισίδι ρε παιδιά!!
Κόφτε κάτι, κάποιος Χριστιανός ας βοηθήσει εδώ!!

Αν και δεν έχω για isp βιβόντι αλλά διαβάζω το εν λόγω thread, πιστεύω ότι όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα με αυτούς, καλά θα κάνουν να αλλάξουν εταιρεία.
Αυτή είναι μια σίγουρη και δραστική λύση.

Τώρα, αν έχουν δεσμευθεί με εξάμηνα και ετήσια συμβόλαια, δυστυχώς, το μόνο που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι παράπονα στους υπεύθυνους.

Απλά είναι τα πράγματα.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## George978

ενα εξαμηνο ειναι βρε καρμοιρηδες , ποσα θα παρετε πια, δλδ νομιζετε οτι με ενα εξαμηνο θα σωθειτε? τι ειστε εσεις ρε!!!!

----------


## nikospa

Πίστεψέ με kadronarxi, αν άκουγες για 1 χρόνο+ τις απαντήσεις του Τεχνικού Τμήματος της Vivodi και είχες και να στην λένε και από πάνω κάποιοι όπως ο Strig, πολύ χειρότερα θα έγραφες.
Κάθομαι και διαβάζω από τις 10 Δεκέμβρη χωρίς να επεμβαίνω και περιμένω υπομονετικά να το φτιάξουν συγχωρώντας την όποια βλακεία τους (αν και εγώ την ονομάζω "αρπαχτή"). Αλλά να σε λένε και κλαψιάρη, ε όχι, πάει πολύ!

----------


## banditaras

> Πίστεψέ με kadronarxi, αν άκουγες για 1 χρόνο+ τις απαντήσεις του Τεχνικού Τμήματος της Vivodi και είχες και να στην λένε και από πάνω κάποιοι όπως ο Strig, πολύ χειρότερα θα έγραφες.
> Κάθομαι και διαβάζω από τις 10 Δεκέμβρη χωρίς να επεμβαίνω και περιμένω υπομονετικά να το φτιάξουν συγχωρώντας την όποια βλακεία τους (αν και εγώ την ονομάζω "αρπαχτή"). Αλλά να σε λένε και κλαψιάρη, ε όχι, πάει πολύ!


Εγω πραγματικά απορώ...
Για 700 και κάτι ψιλά euro (που θα στα δώσουν όπου και αν πάς δηλαδη, ακόμα και πωλητής σε ζαχαροπλαστείο), γιατι ανέχονται να τους λούζουν ολημερίς;

Προσωπικά, έπιασα πολλούς τεχνικούς/helpdesk να μου λένε μούφες. Και φαντάζομαι αυτό δεν ειναι θέμα διοίκησης αλλα ανθρώπου. 
Απο την άλλη αρκετοί προσπάθησαν να κάνουν κάτι, αλλα δεν τα κατάφεραν λόγω του γενικού μπάχαλου της εταιρίας.

Υ.Γ Αν κάποιος υπάλληλος διαβάζει , ας γράψει με ειλικρίνια την αναλογία υπαλλήλων που κάνουν πωλήσεις με αυτούς που κάνουν support. Πάω στοίχημα οτι οι πωλήσεις θα ειναι υπερπολλαπλάσιες σε αριθμό ατόμων (εντάξει, κάτι ξερω δεν το λέω στην τύχη), κάτι που δείχνει σαφώς οτι η εταιρία δεν είχε/έχει σκοπό να παρέχει κάποιο ικανοποιητικό support.

----------


## jasonpap

> jasonpap.... Προσεχε το στοματακι σου και μάθε να μιλας... Πισω απο την οθόνη και πίσω απο έαν τηλ. πολυ μάγκες το παιζετε ορισμένοι... Εαν εχεις δουλέψει ποτε στην ζωή σου τα "μαλ@@ιμενα" αυτά είναι τεχνικοι που βγάζουν ένα μεροκάματο και τρέχουν σαν τους Βέγγους.. Και είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ακούν την κά8ε @@ρια που τους λέτε και την κάθε προσβολή γιατι παίζετε το κεφάλι τους.
> Διαβάζω όλα τα forum και παντού τα ίδια.. 2-3 που ξέρουν τι γράφουν και 100-200 που γεμίζουν το φορουμ με σκουπίδια απλα και μόνο για να αυξάναετε ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων τους.
> 
> Εχω βαρεθεί τις @@ριες που λέτε... Λίγοι είναι αυτοί που μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν αυτά που γράφουν και ξέρουν τι λένε... Δουλεύω και εγώ τεχνική υποστήρηξη σε εταιρία πληροφορικής και προγματικά σας εχει βαρεθεί η ψυχή μου.. Άσχετοι και κλαψιάριδες


1ον.Αμφιβάλλω *καν* εαν ξέρεις γιατι απο τα λεγομενα σου δεν φαινεται

2ον Καλύτερα να μασας παρα να μιλάς (και να γράφεις)

----------


## icedfun

Ε ρε κατάντια να καθόμαστε και να την λέμε ο ένας στον άλλον επειδή ο Χ,Υ isp σέρνετε,κλέβει τους πελάτες του,τους κοροιδεύει και πάει να βγεί και μάγκας απο επάνω....Αμαρτία.Όχι πως κάποιοι βρήκαν την ευκαιρία να βγάλουν τα απωθημένα τους(ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΓΗΠΕΔΑ ΡΕΕΕΕ  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:  )...

Καταλαβένω οτι το thread έχει καταντήσει βαρετό και υπερβολικά ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα,έχει βγει 10000000000 φορες οff-topic και ακόμα να γίνει lock με το βρισίδι που πέφτει....ΑΛΛΑ,ρε παιδιά,κάντε την καλή και ΡΙΞΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ σε μερικά απο τα σοβαρά post που έχουν γίνει εδώ.

Τώρα ρε Strig αν μας ξέρεις απο χθές για να πετάς ένα άσχετοι και κλαψιάριδες τι να σου πω...Άλλος ένας στην λίστα είσαι και εσύ...Next please.Τίγκαρε ο κόσμος "επαγγελματίες".Ε ρε γλέντια...

Έλεος το θέμα έχει καταντήσει *μπιπ* (πιπέρι)

----------


## no_logo

παιδιά καλημέρα, σήμερα για πρώτη φορά δεν σέρνεται η σύνδεση μου. Με ανοιχτο p2p και σερφάρισμα που μέχρι σήμερα ήταν αδιανόητο.
Επειδή πρέπει να φύγω για την δουλειά και κατά συνέπεια δεν θα μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω αν η βελτίωση είναι παροδική, σας παρακαλώ ποστάρετε εδώ για να δούμε και να δω αν η βελτίωση είναι μόνιμη, παροδική σε όλους ή σε λίγους.

----------


## papdoux

Σημερα που πηρα τη Βιβο τηλεφωνο και ρωτησα για αλλη μια φορα ποτε θα τελειωσει η αναβαθμιση, η απαντηση που ελαβα ειναι οτι δε γνωριζουμε και δε μπορουμε να πουμε τιποτα. Τωρα εγω τι να κανω; Διακοπη και παλι διακοπη. 8) 

Παντως, εχθες που κατεβαζα απο DC++, επιασα και τα 20 Kbytes (ειναι λογος για παρτυ   :Very Happy:  ) κατεβαζωντας 2 αρχεια απο δυο διαφορετικα ατομα οποτε ισως φαινεται φως στο οριζοντα. Παντως σημερα ειναι η μερα της οριστικης αποφασης.   :Exclamation:

----------


## tomdas

προς papdoux:
κανε ενα τεστ στο webtest της vivodi για να δεις τι ταχυτητα εχεις.Μην περιμενεις απο το DC++ να το καταλαβεις γιατι μπορει αυτος που συνδεεσαι ειτε να εχει χαμηλη(πχ PSTN) συνδεση ειτε πολλα ανοιχτα slots

----------


## papdoux

Δεν περιμενω απο το DC++ να καταλαβω τι ταχυτητα εχω αλλα ειναι η πρωτη φορα μετα απο εναμιση μηνα που φτανω σε τετοια ταχυτητα (εχω 256/128 απο Βιβο). Οποτε χαρηκα και ειπα να το αναφερω και εδω. Σκεψου σε τι σημειο εχω φτασει, να βλεπω 10 και να χαιρομαι...να βλεπω την ταχυτητα να ξεπερναει το dial up κατα το διπλασιο και να θελω να κανω τουμπες απο τη χαρα μου.

----------


## dtoubi

Επειδή δε πρέπει να μας κατηγορούν ότι γκρινιάζουμε όλη την ώρα έχω να πω αυτά: Το  πρωί πήγα αυτοπροσόπως στη vivo στα γραφεία της.Απαίτησα να δω τον υπεύθηνο δημοσιών σχέσεων ο οποίος με δέχτηκε πολύ ευχάριστα. Ενας καλός άνθρωπος το όνομα του οποίου έχω διαθέσιμο για αυτόν που κολάει με τα ονόματα. Τέλος πάντων τον ρώτησα να μάθω τι συμβαίνει και ουσιαστικά δεν έχω dsl και μου απάντησε καθαρά πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με έναν server απ το Λονδίνο. Του είπα πως αυτό δεν αρκεί και συμφώνησε λέγοντας μου πως δεν μπόρεσαν να ανταποκρηθούν στη τεράστεια ζήτηση. Του απάντησα οτι δε μου κάνει σαν δικαιολογία διοτί πολύ απλά θα μπορούσαν να μην ενεργοποιήσουν όλες τις συνδρομές. Δεν είχε απάντηση παρα μόνο την υπόσχεση πως το πολύ μέχρι αύριο το πρόβλημα θα έχει ληθεί οριστικά. Μου είπε πως όντως γίνονται εργασείες στο δίκτυο.Του είπα οτί ασφαλώς δε νοείται να χρεωθώ για αυτό το διάστημα ενώ δεν δουλεύει η υπηρεσία και συμφώνησε και μάλιστα μου είπε πωσ τις επόμενες μέρες θα ανακηνώσουν κάποιες προσφορές για τους συνδρομητές τους... Εν τέλη καταλυτική ημερομηνία βάλαμε τη Δευτέρα 17/1 όπου δε θα παρουσιάζεται κανένα πρόβλημα οπότε θα αρχίσει και η χρέωση μου. 
Νομίζω πως φαίνεται για ακόμα μια φορά πως η ενημέρωση είναι το παν και πραγματικά πήραν παραταση απλα και μόνο διότι ένας άνθρωπος φάνηκε σωστός απέναντι στους πελάτες του.Εφυγα ικανοποιημένος από αυτά που άκουσα και περιμένω τις καλλίτερες μέρες!!!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## no_logo

μακάρι να μην βγει ψευτης

----------


## imported_muhaha

> Επειδή 
> 
> ...
> 
> Εφυγα ικανοποιημένος από αυτά που άκουσα και περιμένω τις καλλίτερες μέρες!!!!!!


Το καλοκαίρι που λάμπει τ'αστέρι με φως να ντυθείς   :Laughing:   :Mr. Green:   :Deer:   :Fez:

----------


## yiannakas

φίλοι συμπάσχοντες, μόλις τώρα μετά από ένα μήνα, είδα να επανέρχεται στα παλιά επίπεδα η ταχύτητα. Είμαι περιοχή Εξαρχείων

----------


## yiannakas

μου ήρθε ο λογαρισμός, μου το χρεώνουν το διάστημα που σερνόμουν!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kalithea

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.xx.xx.xx)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 9,98 s
Bandwidth: 205,12 Kbps (25,64 KBps)


Έχω σύνδεση ADSL 384/128.
Τα αποτελέσματα αυτά είναι καλά;
Άν όχι, πόσο θα έπρεπε να είναι για να θεωρούντε καλά;

----------


## Ph03NiX

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.xxx.xxx.xx)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 5,55 s
Bandwidth: 369,06 Kbps (46,13 KBps)
Παραξενο ε?Κατεβαζω με max 8kb/s και μου βγαζει τετοιο αποτελεσμα(σε ΙΕ εγινε το τεστ).Στο WC3 lagαρω συνεχεια...ΚΑΙ ΕΡΩΤΩ!ΓΙΑΤΙ????  :Question:   :Question:   :whiteflag:

----------


## papdoux

> μου ήρθε ο λογαρισμός, μου το χρεώνουν το διάστημα που σερνόμουν!!!!!!!!!


Και εμενα μου εχει ερθει για το διαστημα αυτο. Στο τηλεφωνο ειπαν οτι η πιστωση θα γινει οταν ξεπεραστουν τα προβληματα οπου θα ειναι γνωστο και το χρονικο διαστημα.   :Exclamation:

----------


## power

> Το καλοκαίρι που λάμπει τ'αστέρι με φως να ντυθείς



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Είσαι απίστευτος....

----------


## #Aris17n#

> From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.xxx.xxx.xx)
> With payload: 256 KB
> Download time: 5,55 s
> Bandwidth: 369,06 Kbps (46,13 KBps)
> Παραξενο ε?Κατεβαζω με max 8kb/s και μου βγαζει τετοιο αποτελεσμα(σε ΙΕ εγινε το τεστ).Στο WC3 lagαρω συνεχεια...ΚΑΙ ΕΡΩΤΩ!ΓΙΑΤΙ????


 Γιατι πρέπει να μαθεις καλό micro ρε!! H Vivo φροντίζει για σένα...  για το καλό σου.... 

Μια απο τα ίδια και εδω.... Lag στο full και download μονο απο p2p...

----------


## banditaras

*Εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται, και το μ**νί χτενίζεται:
*

Στη δημιουργία μητροπολιτικού δικτύου οπτικών ινών στην Αθήνα, καθώς και σχετικής δικτυακής υποδομής για την παροχή υπηρεσιών triple-play (τηλεφωνία, data, Internet & video) προχωρά η Vivodi Telecom.

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας, η πρώτη φάση της υλοποίησης, που αφορά το έτος 2005, περιλαμβάνει την εγκατάσταση δικτύου οπτικών ινών και χαλκού συνολικού μήκους 100 χιλιομέτρων.

Το δίκτυο αυτό, όπως επισημαίνεται στην ανακοίνωση, μαζί με το υφιστάμενο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο της εταιρείας θα εξασφαλίσει για τη Vivodi απεριόριστες δυνατότητες μεταφοράς δεδομένων και θα να είναι σε θέση να προσφέρει ολοκληρωμένες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες όπως, video on demand, web TV, on-line gaming κ.ά.

Για το σχεδιασμό, την ανάπτυξη και την κατασκευή του έργου, η εταιρεία θα διαθέσει περισσότερα από 10 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, τα οποία περιλαμβάνονται στο ήδη εγκεκριμένο επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα, για το έτος 2005. Η χρηματοδότηση του έργου θα γίνει κυρίως με ίδια κεφάλαια της εταιρείας.

Η Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνουσα Σύμβουλος της εταιρείας Σοφία Κουνενάκη – Εφραίμογλου δήλωσε: «Με την υλοποίηση μητροπολιτικού δικτύου οπτικών ινών, καθώς και δικτύου πρόσβασης και της σχετικής δικτυακής υποδομής, η Vivodi θα είναι η μοναδική εταιρεία που θα διαθέτει ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα τόσο χαλκού, όσο και οπτικών ινών, γεγονός που την καθιστά εξ ορισμού πρωτοπόρο τηλεπικοινωνιακό φορέα στην Ελλάδα, ο οποίος και στηρίζεται αποκλειστικά σε δικές του υποδομές.

Κατ’ αυτό τον τρόπο, η εταιρεία αποκτά αυτοτέλεια τηλεπικοινωνιακής υποδομής, επιτυγχάνοντας τόσο τη δυνατότητα παροχής νέων ποιοτικών τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών σε οικιακούς και εταιρικούς χρήστες, όσο και σε άλλους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους». 

Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική

Πάντως, εγώ το εύχομαι πραγματικά να τα καταφέρει όλα αυτά η vivodi.

----------


## xantho

> From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.xxx.xxx.xx)
> With payload: 256 KB
> Download time: 5,55 s
> Bandwidth: 369,06 Kbps (46,13 KBps)
> Παραξενο ε?Κατεβαζω με max 8kb/s και μου βγαζει τετοιο αποτελεσμα(σε ΙΕ εγινε το τεστ).Στο WC3 lagαρω συνεχεια...ΚΑΙ ΕΡΩΤΩ!ΓΙΑΤΙ????


Μα μέχρι τον κομβο της Vivodi καλά είμαστε! Από εκει και έξω (Εξωτερικό-WOW) έχουμε προβλημα!!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## George978

εμαθα αυριο η βιβο θα στειλει αυτο πανω απο τον ουρανο της αθηνας , αφιερωμενο σε ολους εμας για τη νεα χρονια

----------


## qstavrosq

Παιδιά πάντως και εδώ(Πατήσια) καλά πάει. 256/128 Download ~ 25 KB/sec + Internet Browsing καλό.

----------


## Kalithea

Εγώ πάλι είμαι Καλλιθέα, είμαι με 384 και πάει με 24 το πολύ! Πολύ χάλια....
Μεγάλη απογοήτευση!!   :Shocked:

----------


## Supremum

Παιδια απο Κυψελη εδω, ειμαι με 384 και ειναι σαν να εχω ISDN γραμμη....ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!!!Στο τσακιρ κεφι,ετσι για να θυμωμαστε οτι εχουμε και ''dsl'' πιανω κατι καχυτητες ~20 απο pnp.
Αχχχχχχ.....παντως αν η βιβο ητανε παραμυθι,σιγουρα θα ηταν.....ο πινοκιο!!!!!!!!!!!!(Αυτο το ''το πολυ σε 1 βδομαδα θα εχει διωρθωθει το προβλημα'', εχω συχαθει να το ακουω!Στην λαμψη λιγοτερες φορες επαναλαμβανουν μια ατακα!!!Απορρω,στην βιβο δεν βαριουνται να λενε τα ιδια και τα ιδια και τα ιδια και τα ιδια......

----------


## Mazinga_GR

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal ***
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 9,47 s
Bandwidth: 216,24 Kbps (27,03 KBps)

Καλο ειναι αυτο για 256??

----------


## boss

> Επειδή δε πρέπει να μας κατηγορούν ότι γκρινιάζουμε όλη την ώρα έχω να πω αυτά: Το  πρωί πήγα αυτοπροσόπως στη vivo στα γραφεία της.Απαίτησα να δω τον υπεύθηνο δημοσιών σχέσεων ο οποίος με δέχτηκε πολύ ευχάριστα. Ενας καλός άνθρωπος το όνομα του οποίου έχω διαθέσιμο για αυτόν που κολάει με τα ονόματα. Τέλος πάντων τον ρώτησα να μάθω τι συμβαίνει και ουσιαστικά δεν έχω dsl και μου απάντησε καθαρά πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με έναν server απ το Λονδίνο. Του είπα πως αυτό δεν αρκεί και συμφώνησε λέγοντας μου πως δεν μπόρεσαν να ανταποκρηθούν στη τεράστεια ζήτηση. Του απάντησα οτι δε μου κάνει σαν δικαιολογία διοτί πολύ απλά θα μπορούσαν να μην ενεργοποιήσουν όλες τις συνδρομές. Δεν είχε απάντηση παρα μόνο την υπόσχεση πως το πολύ μέχρι αύριο το πρόβλημα θα έχει ληθεί οριστικά. Μου είπε πως όντως γίνονται εργασείες στο δίκτυο.Του είπα οτί ασφαλώς δε νοείται να χρεωθώ για αυτό το διάστημα ενώ δεν δουλεύει η υπηρεσία και συμφώνησε και μάλιστα μου είπε πωσ τις επόμενες μέρες θα ανακηνώσουν κάποιες προσφορές για τους συνδρομητές τους... Εν τέλη καταλυτική ημερομηνία βάλαμε τη Δευτέρα 17/1 όπου δε θα παρουσιάζεται κανένα πρόβλημα οπότε θα αρχίσει και η χρέωση μου. 
> Νομίζω πως φαίνεται για ακόμα μια φορά πως η ενημέρωση είναι το παν και πραγματικά πήραν παραταση απλα και μόνο διότι ένας άνθρωπος φάνηκε σωστός απέναντι στους πελάτες του.Εφυγα ικανοποιημένος από αυτά που άκουσα και περιμένω τις καλλίτερες μέρες!!!!!!


"Φίλε μου καλέ, καλέ μου φίλε" δεν σε κατηγορώ γιατί μάλον είσαι "ΝΕΟΣ"... παρ' όλλα αυτά επειδή όταν διαβάζω κάτι δεν θέλω να πέφτει τπτ στον βρόντο αν και πέταξες την σπόντα σου για "ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ" πουθένα δεν το αναφέρεις!  8)

Το ότι πήγες αυτοπροσώπος είναι κάτι και αυτό δεν λέω... αλλά κάποιος σοφός έκανε μια εφεύρεση που στις μέρες μας ονομάζεται τηλέφωνο, με αυτό θέλω να πώ ότι πάς δεν πάς από τα γραφεία τους θα μπορούσαν(αν ήθελαν) να μας διαφωτίζουν μέσο αυτης της περίφημης εφεύρεσης κάθε φορά που έχουμε επικοινωνία μαζί τους και όχι να μας λένε να μη πώ τι..@.@.!
Έτσι θα ήταν εύκολο όταν πάρεις να σου πουν ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα με αυτά που άκουσες από τα γραφεία τους!
Επίσης πρέπει να σου ότι σε 1 τελευταίο τηλ μου είπαν οτι όλα θα είναι έτοιμα στις 15 του μήνα... με λίγα λόγια μου είπαν ξανά "σε μια εβδομάδα" αλλά με άλλα λόγια... ξέρεις πόσες εβδομάδες περάσανε;

Σε κάποια στιγμή γράφεις "Ενας καλός άνθρωπος" δεν είπε κανείς ότι οι άνθρωποι της vivodi είναι κακοί αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι κάποιος καλός δεν μπορεί να είναι και ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ όπως και είναι άλλωστε οι περισσότεροι από εκεί μέσα και αυτό όσο και αν προσπάθησα να το διαψεύσω μου το υπενθύμιζαν και μου το υπενθημίζουν κάθε φορά που προκύπτει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην γραμμή μου και δυστυχώς πρέπει να τους πάρω τηλ!
Επίσης γράφεις "απάντησε καθαρά"... εγώ να σου πώ την αλήθεια διακρίνω το εντελώς αντίθετο: Αρχικά σου τσαμπουνάει "πρόβλημα με κόμβο στο λονδίνο" μετά βγάζει σέντρα και σου λέει "πρόβλημα λόγο ζήτησης" και είμαι σίγουρος πώς αν είχες περισσότερο χρόνο για "χάσιμο" θα σου αράδιαζε πολλές ακόμα δικαιολογίες...!
Σε ότι έχει να κάνει με το θέμα χρέωση φυσικά και δεν νοείται να χρεωθούμε για το χρονικό διάστημα με τα προβλήματα που περεπιμπτοντος σε εμένα συνεχίζουν ακόμα και επειδή κάποιοι δεν καταλαβένουν το όρο προβλήματα αναφέρομαι στο γεγονος ότι έχει χάσει κατά 80% την σταθερότητα που είχε το δίκτυο έτσι σε BW test αντί για 384 έχω 56kbps(μόνο) με ανεβοκατεβάσματα... φυσικά για όλα αυτά θα χρεωθούμε κανονικά!!!

Τώρα αυτό που σιυ είπε "πωσ τις επόμενες μέρες θα ανακηνώσουν κάποιες προσφορές για τους συνδρομητές τους... " εγώ δεν το καταλαβαίνω και παρακαλώ βοηθείστε με!!! Δηλαδή τί προσφορές θέλει να πεί ο ποιητής;;;;;;;;;;;;
Συνήθως με εταιρείες και σε ότι έχει να κάνει με χρήμα στην βράση κολάει το σίδερο, αυτά τα "θα τα βρούμε αργότερα" είναι σε στίλ "εντάξεί αγόρι άντε γειά" και μη τον είδατε τον κύριο!!!
Εκτός αν θέλει να πεί πχ όποιος κάνει σύμβαση 6 μήνες θα έχει 1 μήνα free πράγμα άχρηστο για εμάς που είμαστε ήση συνδρομητές και τρώμε το πακέτο τους!

Έγραψες:
Νομίζω πως φαίνεται για ακόμα μια φορά πως η ενημέρωση είναι το παν και πραγματικά πήραν παραταση απλα και μόνο διότι ένας άνθρωπος φάνηκε σωστός απέναντι στους πελάτες του.Εφυγα ικανοποιημένος από αυτά που άκουσα και περιμένω τις καλλίτερες μέρες!!!!!! 

και γράφω: Ε αυτό και αν δε το κατάλαβα καθόλου!!!  :Laughing: 

Σας έχω 1 τεστάκι μούρλια... για περάστε να γελάσουμε λίγο: εδώ.

ΝΑ Ξέρετε πάντος ότι είμαι από τους πρώτους που θέλω να λυθούν τα προβλήματα και δεν είμαι μαζόχας να έρχομαι σε αντιπαράθεση με τους άσχετους υπαλλήλους της vivodi(90%) αλλα με τόσες εβδομάδες που ακούσαμε δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι στις 15 όλα θα είναι όπως τον παλιό καλό καιρο!.

----------


## papdoux

Χαιρομαι για αυτο που διαβασα, περι 17 Ιανουαριου, αλλα να γραψω καποιους ενδοιασμους που εχω. Ο ανθρωπος ειναι υπευθυνος των δημοσιων σχεσεων που ειναι ασχετος απο τεχνικα ζητηματα και εχει σπουδασει την τεχνη 'πως να λανσαρω ενα πραγμα με πολυ ωραιο περιτυλιγμα', 'πως να πω αυτο που θελει να ακουσει ο συνομηλιτης μου' και αλλα τετοια ωραια οποτε δε νομιζω οτι ο λογος του εχει αντικρυσμα. Επισης, γιατι αυτος να δινει μια τετοια ημερομηνια  και οχι το τμημα εξυπηρετης πελατων ή η τεχνικη υποστηριξη που ειναι πιο κοντα στον πελατη, ασχολειται με τα προβληματα αμεσα και εχουν αμεση γνωση; Γιατι δηλαδη εμενα, που πηρα εχθες τηλεφωνο, μου ειπαν οτι δεν ξερουν και δεν μπορουν να δωσουν ημςερομηνια; απο οτι καταλαβαινω, ειτε οι τεχνικοι της εταιρειας ειναι ψευτες αφου γνωριζουν την ημερομηνια και δεν τη λενε ειτε ο υπευθυνος ειναι ψευτης και σε ξεφορτωθηκε με τον πιο εξυπνο τροπο και ολοι εμειναν ευχαριστημενοι ειτε η διοικηση εχει δωσει εντολη εξ αρχης (απο τα τελη Νοεμβριου) να μην ειπωθει η ημερομηνια οποτε τα ατομα της διοικησης ειναι ψευτες.   :Lips Sealed:   :Lips Sealed:   :Lips Sealed:  

Ουφ, τα ειπα...  :Smile:  Τα υπολοιπα αργοτερα, οταν θα εχω φορτωσει παλι   :Smile:

----------


## icedfun

Άλλη μια μέρα και πιάνω ταχύτητες ISDN...

ΠΩΣ θα καταφέρουν να αλλάξουν ΟΛΗ την κατάσταση μέσα στις λίγες μέρες που απομένουν.Θέλετε να ακούσετε την δικαιολογία που μου είπαν??? "Ο ΟΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΕΙ".  :Twisted Evil:  

Παραφροσύνη μου,το μεγαλείο σου.Μα πως γίνεται αυτοί,με το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο,με τα πολλά τα φράγκα (βλέπε οπτικές ίνες),και με το ΟΡΑΜΑ και όλη αυτή την γκλαμουριά (δες λογιστήριο,τεχνική υποστήριξη),ΠΩΣ γίνεται να βγαίνουν και να λένε : "ΑΚΩΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΕΞΑΡΤΩΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ".Αυτός είναι ο μεγάλος εναλλακτικός πάροχος?

Όσοι δεν είχαν ποτέ πρόβλημα με την vivodi πρέπει να θεωρούν τους εαυτούς του ΠΟΛΥ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΥΣ.Μέσα στην άλλη εβδομάδα θα πάω να κάνω αίτηση για αλλαγή στοιχείων και μεταφοράς της γραμμής μου στον ΟΤΕ (πάλι καλά που δεν με κάλυπταν για να φάω και αυτό το παλούκι).Φυσικά θα τους μιλήσω για αίτηση διακοπής αλλα εποιδή ξέρω την άθλια απάντηση που θα μου δώσουν,θα τους σκάσω τα υπόλοιπα (να τα χαρούν τα πολλά euro που θα πάρουν απο τον πελατίσκο) και θα την κάνω για εκεί που νομίζω οτι θα είμαι καλύτερα.

Δεν τα πήρα τόσο πολύ με το "πρόβλημα".Για να πώ την αλήθεια,δεν είχα ΤΟΣΟ μεγάλο πρόβλημα.Ποτέ δεν έπεσα κάτω απο 15KB  :Shocked: .Και λόγω proxy,είχα πάντα καλό surfάρισμα.Αλλά αυτή η κοροιδία πάει πολύ.Και να πώ οτι είμαι καμιά μεγάλη εταιρία που θα μου τα έπερναν χοντρά...Ένας απλός πελάτης είμαι ρε γμτ,λίγο ενδιαφέρον δεν υπάρχει?Πάνε και σκάνε φράγκα και κάνουν "επεκτάσεις" και "διαφήμιση" και για τον απλό,καθημερινό πελάτη ΜΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ.Και το κακό είναι οτι δεν είναι η μόνη εταιρία που το κάνει αυτό  :Twisted Evil:  .

 Αποτελέσματα την άλλη εβδομάδα λοιπόν...
 FIN

----------


## dtoubi

Ισως άφησα κάποια πράγματα να παρεξηγξηθούν. Δεν συμφώνησα με όλα αυτα που μου είπε ο κύριος Καπάτος (ορίστε και το όνομα). Το ποιό πιθανό είναι τη δευτέρα το μεσημέρι να έχω ήδη κόψει τη vivo. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Σε μια ελεύθερη(και καλά) οικονομία απλά αλλάζεις. Το μόνο που είπα ήταν πως τουλάχιστο μου είπε ότι ναι δεν υπολογίσαμε οτί δε θα μπορουσαμε να ανταποκριθουμε στη ζήτηση.Κάναμε λάθος. Ως εργαζόμενος σε εταιρια δημοσίων σχέσεων μπορώ να καταλάβω πότε λέει κάποιος κάτι και γιατί. Αλλά το να πεις πως κάναμε λάθος, μετράει πολύ. Και όχι αγαπητε φίλε δεν είμαι "νέος" στο χώρο καθώς την πρώτη μου dial up σύνδεση την έκανα το 93!!!!Πολύ πριν το WWW.Στην αγγλία είχα 1Mbs μόνιμη cable. Τέλος πάντων το θέμα έχει πως μας δουλέψανε,συνεχίζουν να μας δουλεύουν και δε βλέπω προκοπή. Αυτά ακριβώς του είπα και εγώ. Οριστε η ώρα είναι ήδη 1 το μεσημέρι και ακόμα καμία αλλαγή! Και ο κ. Καπάτος μου έδωσε deadline σήμερα.Αρα   δεν είμαι αφελής να τον πιστέψω. Το αντίθετο του είπα πως την επόμενη φορά που θα επικοινωνίσω θα είναι απλά για να διακόψω. Οσο για το θέμα της χρέωσης του πήρα γραπτη κατάθεση(τα γραπτα μένουν!!!!) ότι θα χρεωθώ απο τη στιγμή ενεργοποίησης πλήρους τησ υπηρεσίας. Και σας προτείνω να κάνετε το ίδιο! Εκεί είναι και η διαφορά του να πας αυτοπροσώπος.
Αυτα για την ώρα είμαι ανοιχτος σε κουβέντα

----------


## dtoubi

PS  έκανα το τest boss και μου έβγαλε test speed: 61 kbps .......................
Σε γραμμη 384/128!!!!!!!!μιλάμε για παγκόσμιο ρεκορ!!!!!!!!

----------


## imported_muhaha

@dtoubi

Δέσμευση της εταιρίας ειπωμένη από το στόμα υπαλήλλου δεν είναι τίποτα. Εάν εγώ στην εταιρία που δουλεύω βγω και δεσμευτώ ότι θα επανιδρύσω την εταιρία,ε,όλο και κάποιους θα έβρισκα να με πιστέψουν. Αλλά η βλακεία που θα πω εγώ επειδή π.χ. παραφρόνησα δε δεσμεύει και την ίδια την εταιρία.

Μόνο τα δελτία τύπου μετράνε και κείνα .. άντε μην πω πόσο τα υπολογίζω.

Ps. Δεν είχα την παραμικρή αμφιβολία για το επώνυμο.   :Chinese:   :Airplane Jet:  
Ps_asxeto: Μα τι ωραία εικονάκια έχει αυτό το forum; Σε εμπνέουν να γράψεις post   :Mr. Green:

----------


## yiannakas

μπα... άδικα χάρηκα, πάλι έπεσε η ταχύτητα

----------


## Mazinga_GR

Παιδια εγω παρακολουθω αυτο το νημα κ συμπασχω! Θα ηθελα να σας ενθαρρυνω να κινηθειτε με καταγγελιες, ειναι ο πιο αμεσος τροπος...
Ειμαι Θεσσαλονικη (κομβο Ερμου), μαλλον γι αυτο δεν με επηρεαζει η κατασταση, εχω 21ΚΒ/s το πρωι και 26,5ΚΒ/s το βραδυ...Αν παντως ετοιμασετε μια μαζικη κινητοποιηση ή κατι τετοιο ειμαι μεσα!

----------


## sl4ught3r

Στα χανια με full access πιανω το πολυ 6 κβ/sec. πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι θα ειναι ετσι για τουλαχιστον 2 εβδομαδες!!!!!!!ελεος  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## xantho

> Στα χανια με full access πιανω το πολυ 6 κβ/sec. πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου *ειπαν οτι θα ειναι ετσι για τουλαχιστον 2 εβδομαδες!!!!!!!ελεος*




Μάλιστα... τουλάχιστον να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται... Μάλλον έχουν στείλει ενα καράβι και ρίχνει μια οτική ίνα για σύνδεση με Χάνια! :Rolling Eyes:   Φίλε μου, μην ανησυχείς ΘΑ είναι έτοιμο σύντομα!!.........................

----------


## boss

dtoubi δεν τα βάζω μαζί σου απλά στο λέω για να μη βγάλεις λάθος συμπεράσματα από το Post που έκανα πρίν.!
Έχω μιλήσει και εγώ με τον καπάτο και τον κατατάσω μέσα στο 90% και για να δείς πόσο ΨΕΥΤΗΣ είναι ο ενλόγο "κύριος" άλλα είπε πάλι σε εσένα άλα σε εμένα... εσένα σου άφησε αυταπάτες ενώ σε εμένα μου είπε ότι αν και ξέρει για τα προβλήματα δεν τίθεται θέμα για μείωση στις τιμές, τώρα αυτά με τις προσφορές "κίριε" καπάτε να τα βάλεις εκεί που ξέρεις!!!.
Από ημερομηνίες χορτάσαμε... Έργα δεν βλέπουμε(μόνο στο dvd   :Mr. Green:  ).

----------


## yiannakas

φίλοι συμπάσχοντες μετα βίας μπορώ και μπαίνω στο νετ!!!!! σκατά που τα έφτιαξαν!!!!!!!

----------


## yiannakas

κάθε τόσο νεκρώνει και πρέπει να το κάνω disable και μετά enable για να ξαναπάρει εμπρός...

----------


## icedfun

Το λέγαμε απο την αρχή οτι θα γίνει αυτό.Απο την πρώτη εβδομάδα λέγαμε οτι ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΕ να φτιάξουν το πρόβλημα όσα παράπονα κιαν κάνουμε,όσο κιαν τους βρίζουμε   :Rolling Eyes:   απο εδώ μέσα καλά κρυμμένοι στην ανωνυμία μας.

Έχεις τα @@ να τους τα χώσεις one on one?Τράβα μια βόλτα απο εκεί και ΧΩΣΤΑ.Μην ρωτάς,μην περιμένεις απαντήσεις και λύσεις στα προβληματά σου.Δώσε εσύ την λύση στο προβλημά σου,γιατι φίλε,αυτοί σε έχουν ΧΕΣΜΕΝΟ.Αυτό δείχνουν και δεν πρόκειτε να αλλάξει η γνώμη μου όσους μήνες τζάμπα net κιαν μου δώσουν,όσο και να αυξήσουν το bandwidth τους.Απο την στιγμή που δεν με βλέπουν σας πελάτη αλλα σαν πορτοφόλι ας ψάξουν αλλού για θύμα.25000 συνδρομητές είπατε?ΠΟΣΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ?ΠΟΣΟΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ?

Το μποϋκοτάζ δεν είναι η λύση αλλά όταν το προκαλείς,σου έρχετε ελεύθερα στην μαπα.Τους βαρέθηκε η ψυχη μου,όσο βαρέθηκα κάθε φορά να βγάζω τα νεύρα που μου δημιουργούνε εδω.Τους είπα αυτά που είχα να πω,αυτοί θα αποφασίσουν να θέλουν να προχωρήσουν με τον εύκολο η δύσκολο δρόμο.

----------


## dtoubi

Συμφωνώ είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο. Δυστυχώς δε βλέπω να αλλάζει τίποτα και έχω αρκετά στο μυαλό μου για να ασχολούμε με τη κολο vivodi.....ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΟΙΑ.
Αρκετα μας παίδεψαν..... Και η ειρωνία;


From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (.........)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 0,97 s
Bandwidth: 2.112,07 Kbps (264,01 KBps)

Είμαι ο θεός ο ίδιος του DSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## dtoubi

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Εχω καλύτερο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (........)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 0,63 s
Bandwidth: 3.232,73 Kbps (404,09 KBps)


ποιός είπε οτι σερνόμαστε;ε; ποιός  :Mr. Green:

----------


## icedfun

Μην κάνεις τα test μέσα απο firefox  :Smile: 

*Εκτώς κιαν το ξέρεις οτι έχει πρόβλημα το webtest της vivodi και μας κάνεις πλάκα  :Smile:

----------


## Cue

Πάντως από σήμερα το απόγευμα σα να έχει βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση (Ηράκλειο Κρήτης).

Ενώ μέχρι πρότινος έπιανα μέσο όρο 5, τώρα πιάνω γύρω στα 20...

Με 256 οι αριθμοί.
Αλλά όχι σταθερή ταχύτητα! Πριν τα Xmas ήταν πάντα σταθερή.

----------


## yiannakas

Εξάρχεια-Κέντρο Αθήνας= έφτιαξε κάπως για μια μέρα (έτσι για την γλύκα) και τώρα σέρνεται και νεκρώνει κάθε τόσο. Πρέπει να κάνω disable και enable για να πάρει πάλι μπρος, δηλαδή για να συρθεί ξανά. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΒΙΒΟΝΤΙ!!!!!

----------


## john2gr

> Πάντως από σήμερα το απόγευμα σα να έχει βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση (Ηράκλειο Κρήτης).
> 
> Ενώ μέχρι πρότινος έπιανα μέσο όρο 5, τώρα πιάνω γύρω στα 20...


Συμφωνώ και εγώ,από χθες μου κατεβάζει με μια 20άρα,τι να πεις,από τα 8kb/sec κάτι είναι και αυτό αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν φτάνει τις δυνατότητες της 384άρας μου.

----------


## XPHSTOS29

:Idea:  
Τωρα χρειαζομαστε και εναν χορηγο για χαρτι και μελανι να τα τυπωσουμε ολα αυτα και να τα παμε στην βιβοντι.  :Wink:  

(εχω μαθει οτι εχουν καλο κλιβανο)[/quote]

----------


## poison

ευτυχως που σας διαβασα παιδια...ελεγα να βαλω vivodi σαν πιο φτηνη...αλλα μετα απ αυτα συμπεραινω οτι πρεπει να ειναι τα ιδια χαλια με την otenet που ειχα.
Η ACN ειναι γρηγορη αλλα απο θεμα εξυπηρετησης σε γραφει κι αυτη.
Μου φαινεται οτι ο (π)ΟΤΕ εχει δειξει σε ολους το κακο δρομο   :Crying:

----------


## john2gr

Έλα Αλεκόόόόόόόόόό,σερνόμαστε πάλι.Houston do you copy???Error error error error

----------


## icedfun

Αν κάποιοι απο εσάς έχουν και γραμμή απο vivodi μπορούν να δώσουν speedtest με demo απο ΗΟL?Έχω αρχίσει να καταλαβένω τι πάνε να κάνουν,αλλά δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος.

----------


## no_logo

τώρα μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν πως κάποια προβλήματα τους εμφανίστηκαν κατά την διαρκεια της αναβάθμισης και θέλουν να πιστευουν πως μέσα στο σαβ/κυριακο όλα θα έχουν τελειώσει

----------


## BoGe

> Αν κάποιοι απο εσάς έχουν και γραμμή απο vivodi μπορούν να δώσουν speedtest με demo απο ΗΟL?Έχω αρχίσει να καταλαβένω τι πάνε να κάνουν,αλλά δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος.


Δηλαδή;

----------


## no_logo

τώρα μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν πως κάποια προβλήματα τους εμφανίστηκαν κατά την διαρκεια της αναβάθμισης και θέλουν να πιστευουν πως μέσα στο σαβ/κυριακο όλα θα έχουν τελειώσει

----------


## dtoubi

Εκανα περίπου 5 1/2 λεπτα να φτάσω σε αυτή τη σελίδα!!!!!!Σήμερα είναι η χειρότερη μερα απο τη στιγμή που ασχολήθηκα με τη γ............vivo. Στο help desk δεν απαντάει κανείς και τα νεύρα μου έχουν γίνει τσατάλια...


From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal ************ 
Download time: 49,23 s
Bandwidth: 41,60 Kbps (5,20 KBps)

με 384 το βλέπω και φρικάρω. Τη δευτέρα θα ξαναπάω στο Καπάτο (όχι κύριο) αλλά δε θα κρατηθώ άλλο. Υποτιθεται πως σήμερα όλα θα δούλευαν ρολόι αλλα τελικά πάλι αποδείχτηκε ότι εμείς είμαστε οι μαλάκες.

----------


## George978

πωπω τι φρικη ειναι αυτη

----------


## Supremum

Παιδια,ερωτηση κρισεως : προσωπικα δεν μου εχει ξανατυχει αλλα σχεδον καθε πεντε λεπτα με πετα απο το νετ και το λαμπακι στο modem αναβει πορτοκαλι και μετα ξανα πρασσινο....Παιζει κατι με το pc?Η σφαλμα δυκτιου?

----------


## nightmoon

παιδια ακομα δεν εχει φτιαζει 2 μηνες σαν να εχω dial up

----------


## no_logo

> Εκανα περίπου 5 1/2 λεπτα να φτάσω σε αυτή τη σελίδα!!!!!!Σήμερα είναι η χειρότερη μερα απο τη στιγμή που ασχολήθηκα με τη γ............vivo. Στο help desk δεν απαντάει κανείς και τα νεύρα μου έχουν γίνει τσατάλια...
> 
> 
> From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal ************ 
> Download time: 49,23 s
> Bandwidth: 41,60 Kbps (5,20 KBps)
> 
> με 384 το βλέπω και φρικάρω. Τη δευτέρα θα ξαναπάω στο Καπάτο (όχι κύριο) αλλά δε θα κρατηθώ άλλο. Υποτιθεται πως σήμερα όλα θα δούλευαν ρολόι αλλα τελικά πάλι αποδείχτηκε ότι εμείς είμαστε οι μαλάκες.


εχει σκαμπανεβάσματα

----------


## john2gr

Μακράν η πιο ελεεινή μέρα που είχα dsl είναι σήμερα.Ακόμαι και στο Upload έχω πρόβλημα (που υποτίθεται ότι δούλευε κανονικά).Λυπάμαι που έκανα τον κόπο και ασχολήθηκα με την βιβό (και είμαι ένα μήνα dsl user της).Τον Ιανουάριο τον έχω προπληρώσει,οπότε την Δευτέρα πάω και κάνω αίτηση για dsl Otenet-ACN-Tellas,ότι σκ*** να 'ναι πέρα από την βιβό και αν δεν μ'αρέσει να πα να ****** και αυτοί,θα ξαναλλάξω.Άμε μην αρχίσω να ρίχνω καντήλια απογευματιάτικα.

----------


## no_logo

> Μακράν η πιο ελεεινή μέρα που είχα dsl είναι σήμερα.Ακόμαι και στο Upload έχω πρόβλημα (που υποτίθεται ότι δούλευε κανονικά).Λυπάμαι που έκανα τον κόπο και ασχολήθηκα με την βιβό (και είμαι ένα μήνα dsl user της).Τον Ιανουάριο τον έχω προπληρώσει,οπότε την Δευτέρα πάω και κάνω αίτηση για dsl Otenet και αντίο βιβό μια κ καλή.


δεν νομίζω πως είναι τόσο άσχημα, με p2p φτάνω έως 30 και μπορώ ταυτόχρονα να σερφάρω.
σίγουρα δεν πληρώνουμε για αυτό το αποτέλεσμα αλλά αυτό σε μένα δείχνει πως το παλευουνε και πως μάλλον είναι κοντά την λύση.
επίσης η υπηρεσία εχει σκαμπανεβάσματα, από τα ψηλά στα χαμηλά και ανάποδα

----------


## Kalithea

Με P2P φτάνω κι εγώ κάπου στα 30 Kbps με 35 Kbps και σερφάρω και άνετα (καλούτσικο αυτό, όχι πως είναι αυτό που πρέπει να έχουμε και που πληρώνουμε).....
Προχτές είχα φτάσει να σέρνομαι και το πολύ πήγαινα μέχρι 5 Kbps.....
Από χτές είμαι σταθερός στα 27 Kbps....
Πάλι καλά να λέω, άν και αυτές δέν είναι ταχύτητες για την 384/128 που έχω...
Είμαι περιοχή Καλλιθέας......
Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά μας κοροιδεύει η Vivodi μου φαίνεται.2 μήνες τώρα έχω upload 140 σταθερό αλλά download speed έχω 50-60!!!!!!!Έλεος πιά!Ας μας είχε πεί τουλάχιστον ότι για 2 μήνες θα έχουμε πρόβλημα και δεν θα χρεωθείτε κια δεν θα λέγαμε τίποτα.Όχι παπαριές τύπου σε μια εβδομάδα θα είμαστε οκ και μπούρδες!!!!!Κατα τα άλλα το πρόβλημα θα έχει λυθεί μέχρι την δευτέρα.
Χαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!
Καλο.........  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## icedfun

Μιάς που τα έχετε πάρει που τα έχετε πάρει στο κρανίο,ας σας δώσω την χαρίστική βολή.Όχι τίποτα άλλο,αλλά νιώθα ΠΟΛΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΕΝΟΣ που έλεγα τόσο καιρό οτι μας ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ και οτι στο τέλος θα φύγουμε γ****νοι και χαρούμενοι.

*****ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ,να επίσημη,ενημέρωση για Παρασκευή 14/01/2005 : Ως τελική ημερομηνία λήξης των εργασιών τέθηκε Η 1Η ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ.-**********

Οπότε κύριοι,εσείς που κάθεστε και λέτε (μεταξύ αυτών και εγώ ο μ****) οτι η vivodi θα έφτιαχνε ως την δευτέρα το πολύ και απλά να κάναμε λίγη υπομονή,ΞΑΝΑΣΚΕΦΤΗΤΕ ΤΟ.

Συγνώμη,αλλά αυτό είναι ΑΝΗΚΟΥΣΤΟ.Μέχρι και για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα.Και να φανταστεί κανείς οτι ο βλάκας χάρηκα το απόγευμα που με πήραν τηλέφωνο (στο κινητό μου μάλιστα) για να με ενημερώσουν σχετικά με ένα e-mail με αιτήματα που τους έστειλα.  :Evil:  

Η αυταπάτη δεν οδηγεί πουθενά.Το να καθόμαστε και να πιπιλάμε την "καραμέλα" του αντι-οτεδισμού δεν οδηγεί πουθενά.Η θα κάνετε κάτι η θα σας κάνουν αυτοί.Και καταλαβένετε πολύ καλά τι θέλω να πω.ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ...

Μπρός γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα....Το κερατό μου.  :Evil:

----------


## Supremum

Παιδια ειναι πολυ απλο δεν λενε ψεματα τα παιδια στην vivodi ασφαλως και ΘΑ φτιαχτει η συνδεση ολωνων μας.Απλα τους διαφευγει ή λενε χαμηλοφωνα το ''παρουσια'' μετα το Δευτέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## john2gr

Email Starting Here

ΑΡΚΕΤΑ.Αρκετά πλέον με την κοροϊδία σας.Αρκετά με τα ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ.Εδώ και 2 μήνες όλο θα ακούμε και εσείς τι κάνετε.Ω θεέ μου,αντί να φτιάξετε αυτό το χάλι εσείς δίνετε περισσότερη σημασία στις "νέες επενδύσεις" σας.Αρκετά κύριοι λοιπόν,έχω dsl 2 μήνες και είναι χειρότερη απο ISDN 128.Πρώτα ήταν τέλη Δεκεμβρίου,μετά ήταν αρχές Ιανουαρίου,έπειτα πήγαμε στις 6 Ιανουαρίου,συνεχίσαμε με μια βδομάδα μετά τις 6 και καταλήξαμε σήμερα σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία στις αρχές του Φεβρουαρίου.Το σχόλιο μου?????***********************(και δεν σέβομαι κανέναν αφού κάθεστε και μας δουλεύετε).Έχω ξαναστείλει εικόνα με τα χάλια σας σε speedtest.ΑΠΑΙΤΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΡΡΗΣΕΙΣ.Επίσης δεν δέχομαι το ότι δεν είναι σοβαρός λόγος να μην γίνει διακοπή.ΟΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ,ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΕΥΟΥΝ.Λυπάμαι που έκανα τον κόπο να ασχοληθώ με εσάς σαν παροχέα DSL και απαιτώ άμεση διακοπή.

Email ending here

Σχόλια στο forum:Και περιμένω απάντηση,τέλος δεν ανέχομαι τίποτα μην ανέβω εκεί πέρα και ********************.


Edit:Μήνυση για ένα "Άντε γαμ*****"?Ε ας το δω λοιπόν και μετά μήνυση για απάτη,για κερδοσκοπία,για ανύπαρκτη υπηρεσία και κοροϊδία,για καταπάτηση των δικαιωμάτων του πελάτη και ότι άλλο βρω.Μια αυτοί???1002 εγώ λοιπόν.

----------


## Kalithea

Ε βίβα john2gr!! Χώστα!!!!

----------


## icedfun

john2gr,ελπίζω να μην τους έδωσες τα στοιχεία σου η τουλάχιστον να μην είναι έτσι ακριβώς το "e-mail" που τους έστειλες αλλιώς θα έχεις μια μύνηση όλη δική σου.Btw,κόψε το βρίσιμο και χώστα πιο χαλαρά,δεν γουστάρω να γίνει lock το thread.

ΟΛΟΙ τα έχουμε πάρει με την vivodi,αλλά το βρίσιμο δεν είναι η λύση.Μόνη λύση είναι να σηκωθούμε και να φύγουμε.Απλά και όμορφα.

----------


## coftaras

Από την μια έχεις δίκιο *john2gr*,  αλλά με τις βρισιές σου δίνει το δικαίωμα στην νομική υπηρεσία της vivodi για μυνηση (λόγω εξύβρισης).
Θα μου πεις με αυτό το θέμα θα ασχοληθούν και σου απαντώ ΝΑΙ αφού στο άλλο θέμα (της βελτίωσης των ταχυτήτων) κάθονται και τα ξ@νxxx.

----------


## boss

Παίδες κατανοώ τα νεύρα που όλοι έχουμε αποκτήσει το τελευταίο διάστημα με την ακατονόμαστη αλλά όταν γράφετε λέξεις όπως αυτές του john2gr να τις σουλουπώνετε λίγο για να μήν γίνεται μ@λ@κία δίνοντας αφορμή αλλά και αιτία πολλές φορές στους mods ώστε να Locka-ρουν το topic!

Αν θέλεις να τους τα "χώσεις" πάρτους τηλ και κάντο επώνυμα!

Πέρα από αυτό καλό θα είναι να γίνει edit το μήνυμα από τον ίδιο τον john2gr διαφορετικά από κάποιον mod!

----------


## john2gr

Η πρόταση "Αντε γαμ****" δεν θεωρείται εξύβριση.Ας δούμε γιατί αφού δεν έχουμε τι άλλο να κάνουμε.Βάση της φύσης του ανθρώπου για να συνεχιστεί η ζωή σε τούτο τον πλανήτη πρέπει να γεννηθούν παιδιά.Με την πρόταση λοιπόν "Αντε γαμ****" δίνουμε μια ευχή,καθότι το απώτερο αποτέλεσμα του γαμ**** είναι η γέννηση ενός παιδιού.Μια άλλη φράση της ίδιας έννοιας είναι η "Άντε κάντε έρωτα".Δεδομένου ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν αρκετοί αγάμ**** στην Vivodi και με την μεγαλοψυχία που μας διακατέχει,καταλαβαίνουμε τι μαρτύριο περνάνε και τους δίνουμε την παραπάνω ευχή.Καταλήγουμε λοιπόν ότι αν γίνει μήνυση της έχουμε σκαπουλάρει αμέσως.Τώρα να δω πως θα αποφύγουν μηνύσεις που μπορεί να κάνω εγώ για κερδοσκοπία δεδομένου ότι μόνο λόγια είναι και όχι έργα και βάση των στοιχείων που δείχνουν ότι η σύνδεση δεν συμπεριφέρεται σαν DSL,συμπεραίνω ότι δεν προσφέρουν αυτά που διαφημίζουν.Επίσης δεν κάνουν αναβάθμιση γιατί αν έκαναν όταν το είχαν πει,θα είχε ήδη τελειώσει,άρα απαιτώ να φύγω και να αποζημειωθώ για ψυχική οδύνη   :Very Happy:  .

----------


## Kalithea

Φίλε μου john2gr,
 Η μόνη μήνυση που θα μπορούσε να γίνει θα ήταν από τη δική σου πλευρά!
Μήνυση θα μπορούσες εσύ να κάνεις διότι σε βάλανε να υπογράψεις ένα συμβόλαιο για υπηρεσίες που υποτίθεται σου προσφέρουν, υπηρεσίες που μόνο εσύ δεν έχεις αποκτήσει ακόμη!!
θα μπορούσαν να σε αποζημιώσουν κι όλας διότι οι υπηρεσίες που θα έπρεπε να έχεις δεν είναι οι απαραίτητες με αποτέλεσμα να έχεις χάσει χρήματα λόγω π.χ. την ADSL την ήθελες για τη δουλειά σου.
Άρα έκανες ένα συμβόλαιο που δεν απολαμβάνεις τις υπηρεσίες που σου είπαν με αποτέλεσμα να έχει πάει πίσω η δουλειά σου.
ΕΣΥ είσαι εκείνος που θα μπορούσε, ΕΣΥ είσαι εκείνος που θα έπρεπε να κάνει μήνυση και όχι αυτοί.
Λόγω της θέσεως τους όχι μήνυση ΔΕΝ θα κάνουν, απλά θα κάνουν τις πάπιες (Πα Πα Πα, Εμείς; Εγώ δεν ξέρει ελληνικό)!!

Αυτά....

john2gr Keep Walking.....  :Wink:

----------


## icedfun

Συγνώμη που θα ακουστώ κακός,αλλά εκεί έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα...

1.Στην vivodi δεν μπορεί κανεις να κάνει τίποτα.Η ΕΕΤ και οι αρμόδιοι φορείς μόνο συστάσεις μπορούν να κάνουν,άντε το πολύ να τους βάλουν κανένα πρόστιμο της πλάκας.Και αυτό εποιδή έχουν την δικαιολογία της αναβάθμισης...Αν είναι ποτε δυνατόν.
2.ΔΕΝ μπορείς να βρεις μια καλή δικαιολογία για να σπάσεις το συμβόλαιο,και αυτό είναι οριστικό.Απο την στιγμή που αυτοί αποφασίζουν το ΝΑΙ η το ΟΧΙ,η απάντηση θα είναι κατα 99% ΟΧΙ.
3.Μπορείς να τους την λες,μπορείς να σηκωθείς και να φύγεις για άλλη εταιρία,μπορείς να μην τους δώσεις ουτε euro (με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό),αλλα δεν μπορείς να τους βρίσεις η να τους απειλήσεις,γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε αυτοί έχουν ένα ολόκληρο νομικό τμήμα φαντάζομαι,και εμείς τι έχουμε?Έτσι μπράβο.

Η απάντηση στο θέμα vivodi είναι μία και ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ.Όσοι έχουν προβλήματα,ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ.Με κάθε τροπο,ότι κιαν κοστίσει.Γιατί ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν θα μας κάνει να χάσουμε την ψυχική μας υγεία,κανένας δεν θα μας βάζει χέρι στο πορτοφόλι!Η δύναμη του καταναλωτή δεν είναι να τα χώνει και να κάνει μυνήσεις.Η δύναμη του καταναλωτή είναι το ΠΟΡΤΟΦΟΛΙ ΤΟΥ.ΤΑ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ.Κόψτε τους τα φράγκα,να δείτε για πότε θα ισιώσουν τα λαμόγια.

Και ωραία θα μιλάνε,και φανταχτερά χαμόγελα θα έχουν.Αλλά γελάει καλύτερα όποιος γελάει τελευταίος.Πάλι έβγαλατο άχτι μου γμτ...  :Sad: 

Κρίμα,κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα.

----------


## dtoubi

> Συγνώμη που θα ακουστώ κακός,αλλά εκεί έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα...
> 
> 1.Στην vivodi δεν μπορεί κανεις να κάνει τίποτα.Η ΕΕΤ και οι αρμόδιοι φορείς μόνο συστάσεις μπορούν να κάνουν,άντε το πολύ να τους βάλουν κανένα πρόστιμο της πλάκας.Και αυτό εποιδή έχουν την δικαιολογία της αναβάθμισης...Αν είναι ποτε δυνατόν.
> 2.ΔΕΝ μπορείς να βρεις μια καλή δικαιολογία για να σπάσεις το συμβόλαιο,και αυτό είναι οριστικό.Απο την στιγμή που αυτοί αποφασίζουν το ΝΑΙ η το ΟΧΙ,η απάντηση θα είναι κατα 99% ΟΧΙ.
> 3.Μπορείς να τους την λες,μπορείς να σηκωθείς και να φύγεις για άλλη εταιρία,μπορείς να μην τους δώσεις ουτε euro (με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό),αλλα δεν μπορείς να τους βρίσεις η να τους απειλήσεις,γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε αυτοί έχουν ένα ολόκληρο νομικό τμήμα φαντάζομαι,και εμείς τι έχουμε?Έτσι μπράβο.
> 
> Η απάντηση στο θέμα vivodi είναι μία και ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ.Όσοι έχουν προβλήματα,ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ.Με κάθε τροπο,ότι κιαν κοστίσει.Γιατί ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν θα μας κάνει να χάσουμε την ψυχική μας υγεία,κανένας δεν θα μας βάζει χέρι στο πορτοφόλι!Η δύναμη του καταναλωτή δεν είναι να τα χώνει και να κάνει μυνήσεις.Η δύναμη του καταναλωτή είναι το ΠΟΡΤΟΦΟΛΙ ΤΟΥ.ΤΑ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ.Κόψτε τους τα φράγκα,να δείτε για πότε θα ισιώσουν τα λαμόγια.
> 
> Και ωραία θα μιλάνε,και φανταχτερά χαμόγελα θα έχουν.Αλλά γελάει καλύτερα όποιος γελάει τελευταίος.Πάλι έβγαλατο άχτι μου γμτ... 
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Εγω μοιας και δε έχει περάσει ο πρώτος μήνας τη Δευτέρα το πρωί θα την διακόψω αφού θα κάνω όσο σαματά μπορέσω....Και να βρω και το 
Καπάτο και να δω τη θα μου πει τότε ο γύφτος. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω bw γύρω στο 15 και δε έχω δει DSL από την ώρα που ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός.

Πραγματικά κρίμα που το λέω μακάρι να μπορούσε να σταθεί δίπλα στον οτε αλλα μακάρι επίσης να κλείσει η κολοεταιρία και να τους πάρει όλους μαζί της.....

----------


## chris_boss

> Πραγματικά κρίμα που το λέω μακάρι να μπορούσε να σταθεί δίπλα στον οτε αλλα μακάρι επίσης να κλείσει η κολοεταιρία και να τους πάρει όλους μαζί της.....


Εμείς που δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση, σε ευχαριστούμε για την ευχή!

----------


## George978

τι συνδεση εχεις?

----------


## chris_boss

384, full, κόμβος Αλεξάνδρας

----------


## icedfun

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από dtoubi
> 
> Πραγματικά κρίμα που το λέω μακάρι να μπορούσε να σταθεί δίπλα στον οτε αλλα μακάρι επίσης να κλείσει η κολοεταιρία και να τους πάρει όλους μαζί της.....
> 
> 
> Εμείς που δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση, σε ευχαριστούμε για την ευχή!


Όντως,δεν χρειάζετε να κλείσει...Αλλά και κάτι τέτοιο να γίνει,οι χρήστες της θα μεταφερθούν σε άλλο isp (πιστεύω),πιθανόν την HOL(εύκολη λύση ε).Αλλά ας μήν γινόμαστε προφήτες γιατί μπορεί (λέμε τώρα) κάτι να αλλάξει και να γελάνε όλοι με την πάρτη μας  :Smile:

----------


## dtoubi

Μην ξεχνάτε το ρητό.Εκει που είσαι ήμουνα και εδώ που είμαι θα ΄ρθεις....Πραγματικά για όλους εσάς τους τυχερούς που δεν έχετε πρόβλημα όλα να πάνε καλά και να συνεχίσει έτσι. Αλλα να είστε έτοιμοι για το ενδεχόμενο πως κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να συμβεί και σε εσάς,δηλαδή στον καθένα μας.

----------


## power

Ρε παιδιά γιατί το κουράζετε?Αν στείλει ο καθένας από εσάς και ένα mail στην ΕΕΤΤ μόνο τότε μπορείτε να διεκδικήσετε κάτι.

Τουλάχιστον ηθική ή/και υλική αποζημίωση.

----------


## KyR-X

Να στείλετε επίσης μαζικό e-mail διαμρτυρίας, και να απειλήσετε με αποχώρηση. Έτσι θα φανεί κιόλας πόσοι λένε αλήθεια και το μέγεθος του προβλήματος και πόσοι είναι πΟΤΕτζήδες προβοκάτωρες η Tellas-ίτες (παίζουν κι αυτοί)

----------


## PopManiac

Αν και ήμουν από τους πρώτους που τα έχωσαν στη Vivodi και πήρα Otenet στο σπίτι, οφείλω να σας πω το εξής: Στην εταιρεία μου έβαλαν 384 σύνδεση με Vivodi (Απλή dynamic shared llu), την οποία μοιράζονται 4 υπολογιστές και το browsing τους είναι άριστο από ταχύτητα. Ομολογουμένως, δεν καταβάζουμε αρχεία ή ασχολούμαστε με online gaming, αλλά και πάλι είναι πολύ καλή η σύνδεση. Σύμφωνα με τεστς, η ταχύτητα είναι γύρω στα 320 kbs. Ίσως βέβαια να οφείλεται και στο γεγονός πως η εταιρεία είναι στο Κολωνάκι και γενικότερα να υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες ταχύτητες στο κέντρο...

Κατά τα άλλα, συμφωνώ ότι είναι απαράδεκτη η Vivodi, από ότι μαθαίνω και για επιδόσεις εδώ στο Χολαργό που μένω.

----------


## dtoubi

Ok οπότε οι λοιποί που δε ζούμε στο κέντρο δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα στο dsl!!!!Ακούγεται δίκαιο. Σε σημερινή πάντως επικοινωνία με το helpdesk μου είπαν και εμένα για αρχές Φλεβάρη λόγω αναβάθμισης......δηλαδή μετα θα φύγουμε απο το ADSL και θα πάμε στο VDSL;;;;ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
Ξεφτήλα ολικής κύριοι φύγετε όπως όπως!!!!!!



 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## toro

> Να στείλετε επίσης μαζικό e-mail διαμρτυρίας, και να απειλήσετε με αποχώρηση. Έτσι θα φανεί κιόλας πόσοι λένε αλήθεια και το μέγεθος του προβλήματος και πόσοι είναι πΟΤΕτζήδες προβοκάτωρες η Tellas-ίτες (παίζουν κι αυτοί)


Βλέποντας και το ανάλογο δημοψήφισμα σε άλλο μέρος του forum, νομίζω πως μια επώνυμη μαζική διαμαρτυρία απεσταλμένη σε Μέσα Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης, ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ, περιοδικά του χώρου κτλ. θα ήταν κάτι το οποίο θα άξιζε να σχολιαστεί.

Προσέξτε τα συστατικά: *Ένα μήνυμα*, πολλοί υπογράφοντες, πολλοί αποδέκτες (*εκτός* από τη Vivodi) και περιεχόμενο διαμαρτυρίας για την ανύπαρκτη ενημέρωση, άθλια τεχνική υποστήριξη και την *γενικότερη αντιμετώπιση του θέματος*, όχι όμως για το ότι οι ταχύτητες είναι χάλια για να μην φάμε το χαπάκι της αναβάθμισης.

Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η αναβάθμιση, μας ενδιαφέρει το αν σέβεστε τα ευρώ που σας δίνουμε κάθε μήνα και *απαιτούμε αποζημίωση*.

Εγώ είμαι μέσα  :Smile:

----------


## yiannakas

στα azureus με 66 seeders σέρνεται...

----------


## dtoubi

Είναι μια σωστή απάντηση και συμφωνώ πως μόνο έτσι μπορεί τουλάχιστον να πάρουμε μια αποζημίωση έστω ηθική!!!!Ειμαι και εγώ μέσα

----------


## icedfun

> Να στείλετε επίσης μαζικό e-mail διαμρτυρίας, και να απειλήσετε με αποχώρηση. Έτσι θα φανεί κιόλας πόσοι λένε αλήθεια και το μέγεθος του προβλήματος και πόσοι είναι πΟΤΕτζήδες προβοκάτωρες η Tellas-ίτες (παίζουν κι αυτοί)


Αυτό θα ήταν μια καλή κίνηση για να κάνουμε,και εγώ μέσα είμαι,αλλά θα πρέπει να συντονιστούμε για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.Αν θέλετε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτιο στο κανάλι του Adslgr στο irc.Θα ήταν ΠΟΛΥ πιο εύκολο ώστε να μαζέψουμε τα ονόματα και να στείλουμε το e-mail.

Επίσης,δεν καταλαβένω απο το κόλλημα με τους προβοκάτωρες απο άλλες εταιρίες.Θεωρείς πιθανόν οτι εργαζόμενοι σε άλλους παρόχους ξεκινάνε αρνητικό κλίμα θελημένα?Φτάσαμε σε τέτοιο σημείο?Θα ήταν σκέτη ξεφτίλα να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.

ΒTW,αν είναι να σταλεί ένα ΜΑΖΙΚΟ μύνημα,να μην σταλεί ΜΟΝΟ στην vivodi αλλά και στους αρμόδιους φορείς,έστω κιαν δεν κάνουν κάτι αλλα κυριότερα στα ΜΜΕ.Εφημερίδες,Περιοδικά τεχνολογίας,Τηλεοπτικά κανάλια...Κρά κάνουν για τέτιες ιστορίες.

***Να βάλουμε τον Μάκη να χωθεί με καμιά κρυφή κάμερα και να τους γράψει την ώρα που μιλάνε μεταξύ τους.Κάπως έτσι το φαντάζομε :

-Έλα,βγήκε επίσημη ανακοίνωση?
-Όχι,αλλά πές τους οτι σε 1 εβδομάδα θα είναι ΟΚ.
-Σίγουρα?
-Όχι,απλά πες το.Σε κανά δίμηνο ίσως.
-Και τι θα τους λέμε?
-Τα κλασσικά μωρε,ο ΟΤΕ μας καθυστερεί,εμείς νιαζόμαστε για εσάς,είμαστε όλοι μια μεγάλη οικογένεια σαν τα στρουμφάκια....ξέρεις.
-ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ οκ
-Άντε τα λέμε αύριο πήγε 4:59 και πρέπει να την κάνω πρίν με πάρει κανένας πρήχτης πάλι...

*Θα σας φενόταν απίστευτο,έτσι?Όσο σκέφτομαι όμος οτι μπορεί και να είναι αλήθεια...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## catfish

Πάντως από χθές το βράδυ εγώ επανήλθα στα κανονικά (Ζωγράφου full). Για να δούμε..

----------


## icedfun

Αυτό είναι καλό.Γενικά σε όποιον επανέρχεται είναι καλο.Σημαίνει οτί κάτι κάνουν και οτι δεν τα ξύνουν συνέχεια.Ελπίζω να προλάβουν να διορθώσουν την κατάσταση πρίν γίνει το μεγάλο "μπάμ" απο τους πελάτες.Κάτι που το βλέπω πολύ πιθανό...

----------


## George978

Πειραιας παιδες επανηλθε στα παλαια καλα , αν και υπολειποντε 5Kb/s ακομα για να χτυπησω τη 50ρα που ειχα παλια.

----------


## TeRRaN

Είμαι ένας από τους οποίους θα εγκαταλείψουν αυτή την εταιρία....Προς το παρών με κρατάει ακόμα για ένα μήνα μέχρι να τελειώσει το πακέτο...Ότι καλά είπα σε φίλους (που τους έμπλεξα) στην αρχή γι αυτήν την εταιρία τέλος. Πριν 5 μέρες μου είπαν ότι μέχρι τις 15 θα ήταν όλα οκ....Τώρα μου λένε αρχές Φεβρουαρίου....Μα καλά φιλότιμο να πουν την αλήθεια δεν έχουν? Τώρα άρχισαν να λένε π....ς του τύπου θα σας αποζημιώσουμε για αυτόν το μήνα και τέτοια....Για να δούμε...Αν πάντως σκάσει στην είσοδο λογαριασμός τους..........Ω, ρε τι έχει να γίνει..!

----------


## yiannakas

> Αν πάντως σκάσει στην είσοδο λογαριασμός τους..........Ω, ρε τι έχει να γίνει..!


εμένα μου έσκασε!!!!

----------


## coftaras

για ποια περιοδο *yiannakas*?

----------


## Undertow

Επιτέλους εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεφτιαξε!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :P  :P  :P   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :P  :P   :Laughing:

----------


## xantho

Όσοι λένε ότι έφτιαξε, ελπίζω να υπολογίζουν την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής τους χωρίς τον proxy της Vivodi ε??  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## George978

ναι ενοειτε

----------


## xantho

Λοιπόν, με proxy πιάνω και 40άρια download speed. Όμως χωρίς αυτό η ταχύτητα πέφτει στο 5,9!!! Οπότε κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτό ΔΕΝ σημαίνει ότι έφτιαξε πολλύ απλά γιατί ο proxy δουλεύει μόνο για browsing!!! συνεπώς μην σκεφτείτε π.χ. να παίξετε κανένα online game γιατί δεν υποστηρίζεται από την Vivodi!! Μόνο browsing φίλοι μου και πολύ μας είναι!!   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   Αυτό που περιμένω να δω ΟΤΑΝ φτιάξουν το δίκτυο είναι και καλά pings βέβαια! Μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό!!...

----------


## Kalithea

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.xx.xx)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 9,75 s
Bandwidth: 210,15 Kbps (26,27 KBps)

Εγώ παίδες στην Καλλιθέα είμαι σταθερός σε αυτή την ταχύτητα...
Είμαι με 384/128 ταχύτητα...
Όσοι λέτε πόσο Download έχετε, πέρα από την περιοχή σας να λέτε και τον τύπο σύνδεσης που έχετε!

----------


## TeRRaN

Ποιός είναι ο Proxy της Vivodi? web proxy (http) μήπως δούμε και εμείς άσπρη μέρα...

----------


## Undertow

proxy.vivodi.gr και 8080.

----------


## Kalithea

Εμένα με τον Proxy μου ανέβηκε η ταχύτητα κανα 2 kbps μόνο...

----------


## TeRRaN

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά! Επιτέλους τουλάχιστων σερφάρω!!!!

----------


## papdoux

Εκανα την αλλαγη και τωρα παει σφαιρα. Αμα μου πειτε και ενα P2P που να μπορεσω να το περασω απο το proxy και να συνδεθω τοτε θα χαμογελασει λιγο το χειλι μου.

----------


## TeRRaN

Εγώ κανονικά έπιασα πάλι 40άρες!!!!!

----------


## Kalithea

Ρε παιδιά πώς πιάσατε εσείς 40 άρες;; κι εγώ θέλωωω!!!

----------


## sl4ught3r

Αισθητη βελτιωση και στα χανια 
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.213.27)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 9,80 s
Bandwidth: 208,97 Kbps (26,12 KBps)

απο χθες βραδυ πιανω 26-30kb/sec παλι με 256full llu.  :Laughing:

----------


## freelove

οταν λετε 40 αρες δεν μας κανετε πλακα?

----------


## TeRRaN

Όχι καθόλου, 40άρες μόνο σε ότι περνάει μέσω Http.... Ftp κτλ ακόμα είναι μαύρα χάλια...

----------


## Kalithea

TeRRaN, από πού το βλέπεις αυτό;

----------


## KyR-X

Καλέ τι Σαραντάρες? Χάθηκαν να πιάσετε τις πιτσιρίκες? :P MILF hunters κι έτσι?

Σόδομα και γόμορα...

----------


## TeRRaN

Ότι πιάνω 40? βασικά έχω ένα προγραμματάκι στην μπάρα που λέει την ταχύτητα που έρχονται και φεύγουν δεδομένα....Επίσης φαίνεται και όταν κάνω download κάτι απο ένα σιτε..

Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να βάλω το proxy τίποτα άλλο δεν έκανα.....Κι εγώ βασικά Καλλιθέα είμαι, φαίνεται περίεργο να μην σου δουλεύει

----------


## Kalithea

KyR-X, να μωρέ γιατί η Vivodi έχει χαμηλές ταχύτητες. Για τα πιπίνια μωρέ....
Τί 40άρες και πράσινα άλογα....χεχεχεχε.....
Αλλά βέβαια η γριά κότα έχει το ζουμί! :P


TeRRaN, τί σύνδεση έχεις;
Εγώ έχω 384/128, πήγα στα settings του FireFox αλλά και του I.E. και έβαλα να συνδέομαι μέσω Proxy της Vivodi, αλλά και πάλι είμαι σταθερός γύρω στα 27 Kbps...  :Crying:

----------


## Kalithea

TeRRaN, κάνε το τέστ http://webtest.vivodi.gr/bw από Internet Explorer και πές μας τα αποτελέσματα σου...
Τhnx!!

----------


## icedfun

> Αλλά βέβαια η γριά κότα έχει το ζουμί!


Μόνο όταν θές να φτιάξεις κοτόσουπα   :Laughing:  

Όσοι λένε οτι επανήλθαν οι ταχύτητες,αν γίνεται ας μας λένε και περιοχές για να καταλαβένουμε και εμείς τι γινεται.Αν δηλαδή η αποκατάσταση είναι σταδιακή (ανά περιοχή) η αν είμαστε σε φάση "πάρε κόσμε".  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## TeRRaN

384/128 έχω

Result

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.39.2)

With payload: 256 KB

Download time: 0,28 s

Bandwidth: 7.412,87 Kbps (926,61 KBps)

----------


## Kalithea

Από Internet Explorer κάνε το τέστ.
Είναι λάθος τα αποτελέσματα αυτά.
Το Script δουλεύει μονάχα από Internet Explorer.
Κάν'το και πές μας ξανά!

----------


## TeRRaN

Να λές πάλι καλά που είχε 27 εγώ ενάμιση μήνα τώρα είχα 3kbps είχα αγανακτήσει

----------


## icedfun

Για να σου λέει Ιnternet Explorer κάποιο λόγο θα έχει το παιδί  :Smile: 

O Firefox δεν βγάζει σωστά αποτλέσματα.

----------


## TeRRaN

Από Internet Explorer βγάζει ακόμα πιο μεγάλα νούμερα και απο το Safari! Δοκίμασα και Firefox και opera  όλα τα ίδια.

----------


## Kalithea

Αποκλείεται...Έχεις Enabled το javascript σου;

----------


## KyR-X

> KyR-X, να μωρέ γιατί η Vivodi έχει χαμηλές ταχύτητες. Για τα πιπίνια μωρέ....
> Τί 40άρες και πράσινα άλογα....χεχεχεχε.....
> Αλλά βέβαια η γριά κότα έχει το ζουμί! :P
> 
> 
> TeRRaN, τί σύνδεση έχεις;
> Εγώ έχω 384/128, πήγα στα settings του FireFox αλλά και του I.E. και έβαλα να συνδέομαι μέσω Proxy της Vivodi, αλλά και πάλι είμαι σταθερός γύρω στα 27 Kbps...


Πονηρούλη εσυ... :P

Εγω πιάνω 32άρες....  :Wink:

----------


## TeRRaN

Ναι το έχω....Έχεις κανένα άλλο σιτε που να μετράει ταχύτητα?

----------


## icedfun

www.giganews.com

τράβα ένα screenshot και postare το αν μπορείς.Όλα τα κουφά στο ελλαδιστάν συμβαίνουν αυτές τις μέρες  :Very Happy:

----------


## coftaras

Μα ειναι δυνατον?Το test της giganews μου εβγαλε αποτελεσμα 429kbps   :Shocked:  
Ακομα γελαω με αυτο   :Laughing:

----------


## BoGe

> 384/128 έχω
> 
> Result
> 
> From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.39.2)
> 
> With payload: 256 KB
> 
> Download time: 0,28 s
> ...


Μα εδώ φαίνεται ότι έχεις ενεργοποιημένο τον proxy....

----------


## whitehed

:Twisted Evil:

----------


## Kalithea

Πού είναι το τέστ στο www.giganews.com ??

----------


## coftaras

http://www.giganews.com/test_connect.html

----------


## TeRRaN

327 Kbps  apo giga news...

Δεν ξέρω πως να ανεβάσω εικόνα.

Φυσικά και έχω προξι...Αν δεν είχα θα έπαιζα σε ταχύτης 3 το πολύ 4kbps

----------


## Kalithea

Δέν είναι σωστά τα αποτελέσματα από το http://www.giganews.com .

----------


## coftaras

Φυσικα και δεν ειναι .ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να ειχαμε αυτα τα αποτελεσματα σαν πραγματικα αλλα με αυτη που μπλεξαμε .......  :Evil:

----------


## dtoubi

Στα Ηλίσια τι ταχύτητες παίζουν;;;

----------


## coftaras

Εχει φτιαξει μερικός αλλα δεν ειναι σταθερα .Ειχα 40 αλλα ξαφνικα πεφτει σε 10 -15 (για Azureus) μιλαω παντα .

----------


## dtoubi

> Εχει φτιαξει μερικός αλλα δεν ειναι σταθερα .Ειχα 40 αλλα ξαφνικα πεφτει σε 10 -15 (για Azureus) μιλαω παντα .


Xa καταλαβάινεις οτί εδώ βλέπω το πολύ 10 σε ftp του ntua;;;;Οπουδήποτε αλλού απλά δεν υπάρχει... ούτε 14400 modem να είχα

----------


## coftaras

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα *dtoubi* .Μην νομίζεις τελευταίες μέρες εφτιαξε. Πάντως από side κατευθείαν κατεβάζω τουλάχιστον με 35-40.

----------


## xantho

Γελάστε ελεύθερα . . . !!! 384 - Χαλάνδρι ! !

----------


## Kalithea

Ωραίο ήταν και αυτό το ανέκδοτο, το άλλο με τον τοτό το ξέρετε;

----------


## George978

χωρις τον proxy , πεταει σε εμενα αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## Kalithea

Ρε μας δουλεύετε;
Πηγαίνετε και κάνετε τα σωστά τέστς όπως στο http://webtest.vivodi.gr/bw/ , και κάντε post εδώ αλήθειες. Όλα αυτά τα αποτελέσματα που μας δίνετε δεν θα τα έγραφε ούτε ένα παιδάκι 15 ετών!
George978, είναι δυνατόν να έχεις Downstream πάνω από 300 Kbps;;!!

Κάντε τα σωστά τέστς και δίνετε σωστά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## George978

φιλε θελεις πραγματικα να ποσταρω απο εκει τα αποτελεσματα? εισαι σιγουρος?

----------


## George978

,

το θεωρεις αξιοπιστο λοιπον? αμα ναι τοτε κοιτα τι εχω

----------


## Kalithea

Τί σύνδεση έχεις και από τί Browser κάνεις το τέστ;

----------


## George978

full 384 + firefox

αστο μη τη ψαχνεις φιλε αν εκανες ενα search θα εβλεπες οτι ειναι τελειως αναξιοπιστο, για αυτο καλμαρε και μη τρελενεσαι   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Kalithea

Είδες τώρα που δέν ξέρεις;
Το τέστ τρέχει μονάχα από I.E.
Κάνε το από I.E. και δώσε τα αποτελέσματα εδώ.
Είναι δυνατόν να έχεις σύνδεση 384/128 και να έχεις ταχύτητες πάνω από 300 kbps;;
Be calm, όλοι θα το θέλαμε αλλά είναι ακατόρθωτο! Μία σύνδεση 384/128 σου δίνει περίπου 60 με 70 Kbps Downstream κανονικά...
Βέβαια εμείς δεν μιλάμε για το κανονικά όταν υπάρχει μία Vivodi!! (Wowww!!)

----------


## George978

α δεν εχω IE 8)

----------


## George978

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal 
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 6,32 s
Bandwidth: 323,95 Kbps (40,49 KBps)

με αναγκασες και εβαλα ξανα  :Evil:  , τεσπα ειναι αναξιοπιστο ψαξτο και θα δεις

----------


## Kalithea

Και καλά κάνεις!!   :Wink:

----------


## Kalithea

Αφού πιάνεις 40άρες εσύ, είσαι Super!! Φτού σου μή σε ματιάσουμε!
Εγώ είμαι σταθερός στα 27 Kbps.
Κι εγώ έχω 384/128 και είμαι Καλλιθέα.
Από τί περιοχή συνδέεσαι;

----------


## George978

πειραιας

----------


## no_logo

όταν διάβασα εδώ από  χρήστες πως η βιβόντι λέει πως όλα θα έχουν λυθεί τον φλεβάρη δεν τους πίστεψα.
το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα ήταν πως ήταν υπερβολές από πικραμένους σαν εμένα χρήστες που ξεσπάνε για την ανικανότητα της vivodi. Να σημειώσω πως την παρασκευή το απόγευμα είχα μιλήσει με το "help desk" της vivodi και μου είχαν πει με μεγάλη έμφαση πως επειδή οι τεχνικοί τους θα δουλευανε το σαβ/κυριακο σίγουρα όλα θα ήταν 100% οκ από δευτέρα.Την παρασκευή το μεσημέρι που θεωρητικά θα ολοκληρωνότανε η θρυλική πλέον αναβάθμιση είχα ήδη δει σημάδια βελτίωσης ( μερικά προηγούμενα posts μου) και κατά σύνέπεια δεν είχα λόγους να μην πιστέψω αυτά που μου λέγανε.
Σε σημερινή όμως τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τους ακατανόμαστους όταν και σε μένα μου αναφέρθηκε με βεβαιότητα ( ; ) από την πλευρά τους πως η αναβάθμιση θα τελειώσει την πρώτη βδομάδα του φλεβάρη επιτέλους πήρα τις αποφάσεις μου για διακοπή της vivodi (isp) και πέρασμα μου πλέον στην HOL.Τά πάντα θα ολοκληρωθουν από δευτέρα, την δευτέρα.
*καλή τύχη σε όσους μένουνε πίσω, μακάρι η μάχη σας με τα ζόμπι της vivodi να σας βγάλει νικητές*

----------


## dtoubi

ΧΑΧΑ για κοιτάξτε και αυτό πριν 5 λεπτά.....

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal ************
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 36,91 s
Bandwidth: 55,49 Kbps (6,94 KBps)

----------


## Undertow

Communications 321.9 kilobits per second
Storage 39.3 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 26.1 seconds
Subjective rating Not bad

----------


## dtoubi

A με proxy όλα αυτά τα kbps....Δεν ξέρω τι να τα κάνω όλα αυτά....

 :Crying:

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Η VIVODI ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΥΡΥΖΩΝΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΟΠΤΙΚΩΝ ΙΝΩΝ.
....
....
Η χρηματοδότηση του έργου θα γίνει κυρίως με ίδια κεφάλαια της εταιρείας.

Τιτλος απο το δελτιο τυπου της vivodi.

Πληρωνε εσυ Μα....α

----------


## gto234

Παιδιά είδα μια διαφήμιση σε μια στάση λεωφορείου από το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης που έλεγε(στο περίπου): Πληρώνετε για υπηρεσίες τις οποίες δεν λαμβάνετε;Πάρτε τηλ στο ....(δεν θυμαμαι το τετραψήφιο νούμερο) και κάντε καταγγελία.Φυσικά με το που την είδα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό η vivodi(ποίος άλλος :Wink: .Μήπως θυμάται κανείς το τετραψήφιο νουμεράκι να αρχίσουμε να παίρνουμε τηλεφωνάκια;Βέβαια εμείς με dslphone δεν μπορούμε αλλά δεν θα κολλήσουμε εκεί!

----------


## spooky

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal ***.***.***.***
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 7,68 s
Bandwidth: 266,69 Kbps (33,34 KBps)
Click re-meter bandwidth DO NOT refresh browser


v1.0 build 030419, url: http://sleepless.ngoprek.org

Είναι καλό έτσι δεν είναι ...
Από ΙΕ το ΤΕΣΤ.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## dtoubi

όποιος το έχει δει να το κάνει post το νούμερο ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε!!!!!!!!!
με proxy σίγουρα βελτιώνεται αλλά δεν είναι λύση να το θυμάστε αυτό!!!!!
Ε ρε γλεντια αύριο....και να χιονίζει ακομα δε το γλυτώνουν το ξέχεσμα  :Evil:

----------


## yiannakas

επαναλαμβάνω μου χρεώνουν τον μισό χρόνο (μέσα δεκεμβρίου ως τέλη) που δεν είχα σύνδεση!!!

----------


## princess

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.xxx.xxx.xx)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 10,06 s
Bandwidth: 203,58 Kbps (25,45 KBps)
Click re-meter bandwidth DO NOT refresh browser


v1.0 build 030419, url: http://sleepless.ngoprek.org
δεν ειναι κακο για συνδεση στα 256 ετσι;

----------


## ipparxos

Εδώ και λίγη ώρα δε μου ανοίγει κανενα site μέσω proxy. Εσάς; Τον proxy αυτόν τον είχε δώσει επίσημα η vivodi;

----------


## Kalithea

> Εδώ και λίγη ώρα δε μου ανοίγει κανενα site μέσω proxy. Εσάς; Τον proxy αυτόν τον είχε δώσει επίσημα η vivodi;


Βάζεις *proxy.vivodi.gr* και port *8080*;

----------


## ipparxos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ipparxos
> 
> Εδώ και λίγη ώρα δε μου ανοίγει κανενα site μέσω proxy. Εσάς; Τον proxy αυτόν τον είχε δώσει επίσημα η vivodi;
> 
> 
> Βάζεις *proxy.vivodi.gr* και port *8080*;


Ναι. Και απ' ότι βλέπω τώρα επανήλθε.

----------


## SarahKane

που βάζετε αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις και μπαίνετε μέσω proxy;
είδα πιο πάνω κάτι για συνδέσεις δικτύου κλπ
εγώ έχω access by vivo modem sagem
μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι κάνω για να βελτιώσω την ταχύτητα για όσο ακόμα είμαι στη  βιβο
έκανα αίτηση στον πΟΤΕ για dsl
Τελειώνω  με την φάρσα που λέγεται βιβόντι
Νισάφι πια!

μέχρι τότε όμως πείτε πως βάζω proxy

Φίλε από Καλλιθέα κι εγώ εδώ είμαι αλλά τις ταχύτητες σου δεν τις είχα ούτε τις έχω...

----------


## no_logo

> που βάζετε αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις και μπαίνετε μέσω proxy;
> είδα πιο πάνω κάτι για συνδέσεις δικτύου κλπ
> εγώ έχω access by vivo modem sagem
> μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι κάνω για να βελτιώσω την ταχύτητα για όσο ακόμα είμαι στη  βιβο
> έκανα αίτηση στον πΟΤΕ για dsl
> Τελειώνω  με την φάρσα που λέγεται βιβόντι
> Νισάφι πια!
> 
> μέχρι τότε όμως πείτε πως βάζω proxy
> ...


πες μας browser

----------


## SarahKane

internet explorer
μάλλον το βρήκα, αλλά πες...

και τελικά αυτή η ιστορία με τον proxy είναι ασφαλής;
βοηθάει μόνο στο σερφάρισμα ε;

----------


## Kalithea

SarahKane,
Πήγαινε Tools - Internet Options - Επέλεξε την καρτέλα Connections.
Κάτω έχει ένα κουμπάκι που λέγεται LAN Settings, κάνε κλίκ εκεί.
Κάτω στο νέο παράθυρο τσάκαρε να έχεις Proxy και δήλωσε τον proxy.vivodi.gr με port 8080! Τσέκαρε και το κάτω τετραγωνάκι που λέει Bypass proxy server for local addresses.

That's all!   :Smile:

----------


## SarahKane

ευχαριστώ πολύ

επηρεαζει και την ταχύτητα στα p2p?

----------


## lunatic

τι εχουμε τωρα ....disconnect party?

----------


## pelasgian

παίδες, να σέρνεται όπως ο ΟΤΕ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ. 

Έχουμε επιλογές σε αυτή τη χώρα:

1) να σερνόμαστε κρατικά
2) να σερνόμαστε ιδιωτικά
3) να σερνόμαστε ΑΚΡΙΒΑ
4) να σερνόμαστε ΦΤΗΝΑ

εκεί που άλλοι κάνουν σερφινγκ, εμείς κάνουμε σούρσιμο με το κώλο.
Μην μπερδεύεστε, και αυτό σπορ είναι  :Mr. Green: 

Πάντως στον ΟΤΕ άμα δω ποτέ 384 που να δίνει πάνω απο 300, θα μάθω κινέζικα.

----------


## Kalithea

> ευχαριστώ πολύ
> 
> επηρεαζει και την ταχύτητα στα p2p?


OXI!

----------


## icedfun

> Πάντως στον ΟΤΕ άμα δω ποτέ 384 που να δίνει πάνω απο 300, θα μάθω κινέζικα.


Eγώ είμαι συγχρονισμένος στα 448/160 σε Siemens 1.Με την forthnet έπιανα 40-48.Με ACN 39-44.Λές πάνω απο 300,δηλαδή να πιάνεις 37+?

Αν σου δώσουν το νόμιμο 448 και ο ISP σου είναι OK απο πλευράς bandwidth, τότε τα speed τα πιάνεις...dont worry.

Είναι δύσκολη γλώσσα τα κινέζικα   :Very Happy:

----------


## xantho

και δηλαδή ζητάς από τον OTE να σου δώσει 448 πληρώνοντας 384?? Με ποιον πωλητη του ΟΤΕ  μπορείς να κάνεις τέτοιο διακανονισμό?

----------


## icedfun

xantho,μάλλον δεν είσαι ενημερωμένος.Ο πΟΤΕ είναι αναγκασμένος να σε συγχρονίζει σε ταχύτητες μεγαλύτερες των ονομαστικών λόγω των overheads.Για να έχεις στ' αλήθεια 384 πρέπει να συγχρονίζεσε στα 448 με το DSLAM.

Βλέπεις εγώ είμαι απο τους λίγους (απ' οτι έχω ακούσει και δεί) τυχερούς που είναι σε τόσο καλή κατάσταση σε ότι αφορά τον πΟΤΕ.Είμαι σε μικρό κέντρο με απιτάριστα DSLΑΜ και είναι όλα συγχρονισμένα στοις ταχύτητες που πρέπει.Πέστε το θαύμα.Να σημειώσω και το γεγονός οτι απέχω μόλις 200μ απο το κέντρο του πΟΤΕ  :Smile:

----------


## xantho

Χμμ δεν το γνώριζα καν γιατί "χόρεψα" κατ' ευθείαν με την Vivodi! Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως   :Laughing:

----------


## lewton

> xantho,μάλλον δεν είσαι ενημερωμένος.Ο πΟΤΕ είναι αναγκασμένος να σε συγχρονίζει σε ταχύτητες μεγαλύτερες των ονομαστικών λόγω των overheads.Για να έχεις στ' αλήθεια 384 πρέπει να συγχρονίζεσε στα 448 με το DSLAM.
> 
> Βλέπεις εγώ είμαι απο τους λίγους (απ' οτι έχω ακούσει και δεί) τυχερούς που είναι σε τόσο καλή κατάσταση σε ότι αφορά τον πΟΤΕ.Είμαι σε μικρό κέντρο με απιτάριστα DSLΑΜ και είναι όλα συγχρονισμένα στοις ταχύτητες που πρέπει.Πέστε το θαύμα.Να σημειώσω και το γεγονός οτι απέχω μόλις 200μ απο το κέντρο του πΟΤΕ


Kαι ποιό είναι αυτό το κέντρο;
Ρωτάω επειδή μένω Κ.Π. όπως και εσύ, και αν είναι να πέσω σε τέτοιο DSLAM δεν το σκέφτομαι καν. Αυτή τη στιγμή το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι μην την πατήσω σαν ένα γνωστό που λόγω DSLAM ΟΤΕ έχει διαρκή disconnects και ταχύτητες γάμησέ τα. Τουλάχιστον η vivodi δε μου κάνει ποτέ disconnect...
Πες μου ότι είσαι Αλυσίδα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## catfish

Χμμμ τελικά όλοι θα φύγουν από την Vivodi και αυτοί οι λίγοι που θα μείνουν (όταν φτιάξει) θα έχουν τρελλές ταχύτητες   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## whitehed

Ναι οοοοοοταν φτιαξει ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ VIVODI...  :Crying:

----------


## no_logo

> Ναι οοοοοοταν φτιαξει ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ VIVODI...


τώρα είπανε φλεβάρη μετά θα πούνε πάσχα και στην συνέχεια από 15αυγουστο :?

----------


## George978

πηρα ενα μαιλ απο τη βιβο , λεει ευτυχισμενο το 2006   :Shocked:   υπονοουνε κατι?

----------


## no_logo

> πηρα ενα μαιλ απο τη βιβο , λεει ευτυχισμενο το 2006    υπονοουνε κατι?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ReverseR

> πηρα ενα μαιλ απο τη βιβο , λεει ευτυχισμενο το 2006    υπονοουνε κατι?


xaxa

lol!!!

----------


## icedfun

> πηρα ενα μαιλ απο τη βιβο , λεει ευτυχισμενο το 2006    υπονοουνε κατι?


  :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!Απίστευτο

----------


## HIK248

> πηρα ενα μαιλ απο τη βιβο , λεει ευτυχισμενο το 2006    υπονοουνε κατι?




 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

 :Airplane Jet:

----------


## papdoux

Η αιτηση διακοπης εγινε, το fax εσταλει, 
παμε για αλλα, παμε για αλλα, παμε για αλλα   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## dtoubi

Ενας ένας να φεύγει.....Ηδη η αίτηση έφυγε και απο το μεσημέρι είμαι πλέον ευτυχής συνδρομητής Forthnet.ολα μια χαρά μέσα σε 1 ώρα είχε ενεργοποιηθεί η συνδρομή μου.....Αντιο vivo προτείνω όσοι μπορείτε να φύγετε πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μένετε άλλο. Ελπίζω το καλύτερο σε όλους σας πάντως για πρώτη φορά είδα dsl στον υπολογιστή μου...καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.  :Wink:

----------


## Cellosoul

dtoubi Μήπως μπορείς να μου πείς τη μορφή της αίτησης διακοπής σου?Θέλω να διακόψω με τη βιβο.

----------


## icedfun

Μην ξεχνάτε οτι ακόμα και αίτηση διακοπής να κάνετε δεν σημαίνει οτι θα την κόψουν.Πρέπει η να έχετε περάσει τους 6 μήνες του συμβολαίου,η να έχετε προπληρώσει την σύνδεση,η να μην έχετε κάνει την βλακεία με το συμβόλαιο εξ' αρχής...

----------


## xantho

Εγω είμαι ο καλύτερος!!   :Crying:   Έκανα αίτηση διακοπής στον ΟΤΕ, έχω κλειδωθεί στην Vivodi (FULL LLU) χωρίς να μπορώ να φύγω μιας και είμαι δεσμευμένος για 6 μήνες... ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!   :Neutral:   :Neutral:   :Neutral:   :Neutral:   :Neutral:   :Neutral:   :Neutral:   :Neutral:   :Neutral:   :Neutral:   :Neutral:   :Neutral:

----------


## dtoubi

Εγώ απλά δε έχω περάσει τις 30 πρώτες μέρες δηλαδή ούτε τις πρώτες 10 δεν πέρασα.
Cellosoul είναι απλό.Τους στέλνεις ένα fax στο  210-8893801 και τους λες πως θέλεις να διακόψεις την σύνδεση σαν ISP αλλά όχι την σύνδεση στο δίκτυο του οτε. Αν τώρα έχεις πλήρη προσβαση στη βιβο (χωρις μεσολάβιση οτε) τότε απλά τους λες να βγεις απο το δίκτυο της. Μετα πρέπει να κάνεις νέα ενεργοποίηση στον οτε και αυτό σημαίνει χρόνος....Αυτά πάνω κάτω χωρίς λόγο διακοπής αν έχουν πρόβλημα τότε θα σε πάρουν και απλά πες τους πως δε μου προσφέρεται τίποτα απο όσα πλήρωσα. Αν στα μασήσουν πες τους πως θα επικοινωνίσεις με την ΕΕΤΤ.....Αλλά έχει σημασία να τους  τονίσεις ότι δε θες να σε αποσυνδέσουν από τον οτε.Το έχω ακούσει και αυτό να το κάνουν.Αυτα σε επόμενο post θα σας πω γιατί δε έπρεπε να δώσουμε ούτε euro σ΄αυτή την εταιρία...Ακουσα πράγματα που δεν πίστευα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## valdazzar

Πες μας γρηγορα!! οι μερες περνανε !!! θελω αλλη εταιρια ! και εχω και γραμμη και ISP βιβοντι!

----------


## icedfun

@valdazzar : Aν έχεις γραμμή vivodi τότε την πάτησες,θα πρέπει η να την καταργήσεις η να βάλεις σαν ISP την ΗOL.Θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις ένα demo απο hol πρίν κάνεις οτιδήποτε.Αυτό προτείνω σε εσένα και σε όλους όσους έχουν γραμμή απο vivodi.

@dtoubi : 1000 thanx φίλε και εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν να κάνω.Ήδη έκανα μία και μου την απέρριψαν με βλακείες.Αλήθεια με το modem τι έγινε?Τους το επέστρεψες η το κράτησες?

----------


## valdazzar

Φιλε μου εγω λεω να βαλω γραμμη ΟΤΕ μετα το 6μηνο και να εχω τις μεγάλες εταιρίες στο να διαλέξω ενας φιλος μου πηρε Forthnet και ειναι πολυ καλά και μενει κοντα,αρα και εγω τα ίδια θα εχω... Μαλλον λεω Forthnet μετα το 6μηνο για 3 μηνες και αμα δε με καλυπτει λεω Τελλας.. ?

Πηρα τηλ τον ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν οτι βλεπω οτι εχεις DSL αλλα οχι ΟΤΕ αρα εχω Bibo... Που να φανταστω οτι θα ειχα τοσα προβληματα... στο dial up ολα ιδια ηταν και στο isdn...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## valdazzar

Αλλα εγω σκεφτομαι κατι... η Βιβοντι την εχει ψηλιαστει οτι στο 6μηνο ολοι θα φυγουν αρα πιστευω θα φτιαξουν... Στο DC++ επιασα χθες 34 και σημερα 29-31 !!! απιστευτο! να δουμε... Τα online games με πονανε.. και τα bittorents.

----------


## xantho

Το καλό είναι πως μιλάμε τόσους μήνες τσάμπα.. και θα συνεχίσουμε και τον Φεβρουάριο δωρεάν! ... Πάλι καλά !  :Beer:

----------


## icedfun

Όντως πάλι καλά.Τέτια "κοράκια" που είναι αυτοί,είναι ικανοί να μας χρεώσουν κιόλας.Κάτι ακόμα όσο αφορά αυτό.Μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε το κόστος του να δώσουν σε όλους όσους είχαν πρόβλημα 2 μήνες τζάμπα net?E ρε δάκρυ που έχει να πέσει...Εγώ ακώμα περιμένω τον λογαριασμό του Δεκέμβρη...

Αύριο το πρωί θα τους στείλω 2η αίτηση διακοπής.Αν ΤΟΛΜΗΣΟΥΝ να απαντήσουν ΠΑΛΙ αρνητικά,θα το φτάσω όσο πιο μακρυά μπορώ το θέμα.

----------


## BossDoc

Μετα την ρυθμιση που εκανα στο registry συμφονα με την βοηθεια απο το topic που υπαρχει εδο μεσα , το ADS απο LVIVODI πλεον Π Ε Τ Α Ε Ι !!!!μονιμ κολημενο στο τοπ!!!!:P  :P   :Laughing:

----------


## George978

ρε φιλε τα ειπαμε , ο Νοστραδαμος το ειχε προβλεψει:

Το 11 φεγγαρι του 4 ετους
εκει στον βραχο το παλιο απο κατω
οταν πληθυνουν οι ζηλωτες
ο κοκκινομπλε αφεντης τη πλατη θα γυρισει
και αλλου το bandwith θα χαραμισει

τι ψαχνεις τωρα εσυ.... :?

----------


## WAntilles

BossDoc γράφε ελληνικά σε παρακαλώ.

Πάτα επεξεργασία και διόρθωσε το μήνυμά σου.

Τα GRNGLISH απαγορεύονται.

----------


## xantho

> Meta thn rithmish poy ekana sto registry symfona me thn bohtheia apo to topic poy yparxei edo mesa to ADSL apo VIVODI pleon P E T A E I !!!monima kolhmeno sto top!!!!!! :P  :P


Παρακαλώ!?!?!?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Settler

Θεσσαλονίκη πως πάει η βίβο είναι κανείς δυσαρεστημένος?..
Περιοχή στρατού-ιπποκράτειο κατά προτίμηση...

----------


## qstavrosq

BossDoc μπορείς να πεις λίγο περισσότερα γιαυτο; Τι ρυθμίσεις;;;

----------


## Kalithea

Πλάκα σας κάνει βρέ...Είναι δυνατόν να πειράξεις την registry των Windows και να πηγαίνει πιο γρήγορα η ADSL σου;; τσ τσ τσ τσ τσ.......Ξυπνάτε κόσμεεεεε!!!!

----------


## icedfun

> ρε φιλε τα ειπαμε , ο Νοστραδαμος το ειχε προβλεψει:
> 
> Το 11 φεγγαρι του 4 ετους
> εκει στον βραχο το παλιο απο κατω
> οταν πληθυνουν οι ζηλωτες
> ο κοκκινομπλε αφεντης τη πλατη θα γυρισει
> και αλλου το bandwith θα χαραμισει
> 
> τι ψαχνεις τωρα εσυ.... :?


  :Shocked:  Απίστευτο   :Shocked:  

Μα οταν ερθει ο καιρος
και ο τροχός γυρίσει
βρόντος θα πέσει τρομερός
ο αφέντης να ξυπνήσει.
Οι ζηλωτές του φύγανε
και έμεινε μονάχος
άθλιος και βρώμικος
μεσ' της σπηλιάς το βάθος.

 :Wink:

----------


## SarahKane

με την ρύθμιση που είπες "Kalithea" έχει βελτιωθεί σημαντικά το serfing αλλά το d/l σέρνεται

Όμως συμβαίνει κάτι περίεργο...
Όταν κατεβάζω αρχεία απ το streamload (χώρος αποθήκευσης αρχείων www.streamload.com ) πετάει!!! πιάνει σαράντα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει όταν κατεβάζω στο dc από συγκεκριμένους χρήστες π.χ. από εναν στο πολυτεχνείο πιάνει πάλι σαραντάρι!
Δεν είναι θέμα σύνδεσης του άλλου, το έχω τσεκάρει προσπαθώντας να πάρω αρχεία από έναν φίλο με T1 από Σουηδία 

Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## kokonik

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από BossDoc
> 
> Meta thn rithmish poy ekana sto registry symfona me thn bohtheia apo to topic poy yparxei edo mesa to ADSL apo VIVODI pleon P E T A E I !!!monima kolhmeno sto top!!!!!! :P  :P  
> 
> 
> Παρακαλώ!?!?!?


Τι λετε?? :?

----------


## icedfun

Για το maximum connections limit των ΧP μιλάει...αλλά δεν καταλαβένω ακριβώς ΠΟΥ μπορεί να κάνει διαφορά αυτό το πράγμα όταν δεν υπάρχει bandwidth γενικά...

----------


## icedfun

Αχ....είχα την ελπίδα πως αυτό θα είναι το 200στό μύνημα μου στο forum  :Sad: .Άτιμη vivodi μέχρι και εδώ μου την έκανες  :Evil:  .

Σας παραθέτω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το fax που έστειλα για την αίτηση διακοπής σήμερα :

Καλημέρα σας.

Θα ήθελα να σας ζητήσω την άμμεση διακοπή της υπηρεσίας DSLnet που μου παρέχετε,για να είμαι πιο ακριβής, που ποτέ δεν μου παρείχατε.Ο λόγος είναι η συνεχιζόμενη προβληματική υπηρεσία για την οποία έχω υπογράψει ένα συμβόλαιο που εσείς δεν τηρήτε.Η ενεργοποίηση της συνδεσής μου έγινε 7/12/2004 και απο τότε δεν είχα ούτε για μία μερα την ταχύτητα που δικαιούμαι να έχω.Έχω ξανακαταθέσει αίτηση διακοπής η οποία απορρίφθηκε με την αιτιολόγηση της αναβάθμισης.Προσωπικά, δέχτηκα αυτή την αιτιολόγηση εκ μέρους σας,λόγω υπόσχεσης αποκατάστασης του όλου προβλήματος σε περιόδο μίας εβδομάδας απο την υποβολή της αίτησης.Η μία εβδομάδα εγίνε δύο εβδομάδες και οι δύο εβδομάδες έγιναν ένας μήνας και το πρόβλημα ακόμα δεν έχει λυθεί και συνεχώς μετατίθετε χρονικά.Το αν η επίλυση του προβλήματος καθυστερεί για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο είναι καθαρά θέμα δικό σας και θα έπρεπε να είχε επιλυθεί μέσα σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα.Έχω δοκιμάσει τουλάχιστον 3 παρόχους και οι 3 μου παρείχαν ταχύτητες εξωπραγματικές σε σχέσεις με αυτές που έχω με εσάς. Ως αποτέλεσμα, δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή απο το να ζητώ την διακοπή της υπηρεσίας DSLnet.

Να σημειώσω ότι,η αίτηση διακοπής αφορά μόνο την υπηρεσία DSLnet και όχι την γραμμή που έχω προμηθευτεί μέσω του ΑΡΥΣ-ΟΤΕ.Όσο αφορά την γραμμή έχω καταθέσει άλλο αίτημα για μεταφορά των στοιχείων στο ονομά μου ώστε να πληρώνω το πάγιο αυτής απευθείας στον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ.

Η μόνη απάντηση που θα δεχθώ εκτώς της θετικής είναι η ορισμένη απο το συμβόλαιο αναμονή των δεκαπέντε (15) ημερών για την επίλυση του προβλήματος. Σε περίπτωση απόρριψης και αυτής της αίτησης διακοπής μου,θα αναγκαστώ να επικοινωνήσω με την ΕΕΤΤ και όλους τους αρμόδιους φορείς  για να λυθεί το υπάρχον πρόβλημα.

Επίσης θα ήθελα πληροφορίες σχετικά με το modem το οποίο μου δώσατε  “δωρεάν”.Δηλώνω πρόθυμος,για μία ακομη φορά,να πληρώσω το αντίτιμο του modem η σε άλλη περίπτωση,να σας το επιστρέψω ο ίδιος,μαζί με τον ελλιπή εξοπλισμό με τον οποίο μου το αποστείλατε.

Παρακαλώ,επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου το συντομότερο δυνατόν 
-------------------------------------------------

*Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε την τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα πριν την αποστολή του συγκεκριμένου fax μαζί τους?Ήθελαν πάλι να με πείσουν οτι επειδή έχω υπογράψει ένα συμβόλαιο θα με έχουν ΘΥΜΑ.Η απόλυτη σιγή που ακολούθησε την φράση μου " ο δικηγόρος μου είπε οτι αν σε 15 μέρες δεν έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα είστε ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΕΝΟΙ να κάνετε την διακοπή!" ήταν η καλύτερη απάντηση στο ΤΙ χρειάζοντε αυτά τα άτομα για να ισιώσουν.Άντε,και στα δικά σας.  :Very Happy:

----------


## apostolt

Icedfun εκατσα και διαβασα το ποστ σου και πραγματικα τρελαθηκα.Τωρα καταλαβα οτι εισαι και εσυ μεσω ΟΤΕ/ΑΡΥΣ οπως ειμουν και εγω .Εγω ομως με ενα mail ξεμπερδεψα.Εσυ γιατι εχεις τοσα προβληματα?Εχεις κανενα 6μηνο συμβολαιο?Ακου εκει να μην δεχονται την διακοπη.

----------


## icedfun

Για κακή μου τύχη η βιασύνη μου να βάλω DSL (λόγω της τότε αναβάθμισης του κέντρου του πΟΤΕ για την οποία γνώριζα ότι θα γίνει 2 μήνες πριν) έκατσα και υπέγραψα σαν βλάκας το 6μηνο...

Δεν ξέρω ως που θα φτάσω,δεν νομίζω να με πέρνει να πάω νομικά το θέμα,αλλα σίγουρα θα κάνω ότι μπορώ για να ξεφύγω.Και το ειρωνικό είναι γμτ,οτί άλλοι παρακαλάνε να τους καλύψει η vivodi και βρίζουν ασύστολα τον ΟΤΕ για τα 1000 προβλήματα,και με το δίκιο τους.Εγώ όμως τι να πώ, που ο ΜΟΝΟΣ που μου φέρθηκε σωστά σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία ήταν ο ΟΤΕ?

Για παράδειγμα,εγώ γνώριζα ότι η γραμμή μου είχε παραδοθεί απο τον ΝΟΕΜΒΡΗ και οτι το μόνο που έμενε ήταν η vivodi να λάβει ένα fax απο τον ΟΤΕ...Αυτή είναι η καθυστέρηση στην παραλαβή γραμμών απο τον ΟΤΕ όπως λενε.Το fax.Αλλά να είναι καλά η βλακεία που τους δέρνει,την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης της σύνδεσης μου,μου είπαν οτι ο Τεχνικός τους είχε περάσει και είχε δεί οτι όλα είναι ΟΚ με την γραμμή 1 εβδομάδα πριν την "ενεργοποίηση"...Και μέχρι την προηγούμενη δεν ήξεραν τπτ για γραμμή...ΠΩΣ ΔΙΑΟΛΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ?

*Το "κουκου,σας τσάκωσα" είναι ότι πρέπει για αυτά τα λαμόγια.Είπαμε,εναλλακτικοί στον πΟΤΕ αλλα όχι ΕΤΣΙ.

Περιττό να πώ πως δεν πρόκειτε να τους δώσω ουτε ένα euro για τους 2 επόμενους μήνες (μιάς και ο Δεκέμβριος ως πρώτος για έμενα,προπληρώνετε).

----------


## George978

αυτο δεν ειναι εναλλακτικη , αυτο ειναι μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα, παιρνω το ρεμα μηπς και γλυτωσω ΑΚΑ ΟΤΕ.

----------


## icedfun

Κιάν το ρέμα τελειώνει σε καταρράκτη?

Τουλάχιστον πέφτοντας στον γκρεμό έχεις σίγουρο θάνατο.Εκει πέρα απλά περιμένεις βασανιστικά την ώρα που θα σου την φέρουν πισώπλατα.

----------


## George978

ε στο ρεμα κανα κλαδι κανας βραχος να σε σταματησει κατι θα γινει, τι αμαχητη θα παμε?

----------


## icedfun

Και πάνω που πήγα να υποβάλλω το 200στό μήνυμα,ΠΕΦΤΕΙ Ο ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ   :Twisted Evil:  

Αλήθεια,άρχισα να γελάω.Ούτε καν που έκανα τον κόπο να τρέξω να πάρω το 121.Ούτε κάν θα κάτσω να φωνάζω γιατί πέφτει ο κόμβος 1 φορά την εβδομάδα,όχι απλά εποιδή ξέρω τον λογο (Αναβαθμίσεις Siemens),αλλά εποιδή ξέρω οτι θα συμβεί,θα κρατήσει 5-10 λεπτά και θα επανέλθει πάλι στα πανέμορφα μου 448/160.  :Twisted Evil:  

Με την vivodi όμος,που ακόμα και με το proxy μου αργεί να με φέρει εδώ (φανταστείτε πόσοι έχουν πέσει πάνω του) το πρόβλημα είναι χρόνιο και δεν έχει φθηνή θεραπεία.Η θα χάσω την ψυχική μου υγεία με αυτούς η θα τους τα σκάσω για να σηκωθώ να φύγω...  :Sad:  

@George978,όμως ο βράχος μπορεί να είναι τεράστιος και να σε τσακίσει,και το κλαδί μυτερό και να σου βγάλει τα μάτια  :Twisted Evil:  .Φυσικά και δεν θα πάμε αμαχητη  :Smile: 

Για να δούμε....
Cheers,200 μηνύματα  :Wink:

----------


## dtoubi

Σημερα έστειλα και εγώ το fax ποιο λακωνικό αλλα με το ίδιο νόημα. Εχω κλείσει 10 μέρες σύνδεσης και ασφαλώς δεν είδα ποτέ ταχύτητες...Τωρα είμαι στη forthnet και ομολογώ πως αισθάνομαι βλάκας που δεν το έκανα άπο την αρχή.Εγω  μίλησα με το κ. Καπάτο και του είπα πως θα διακόψω δεν μου είπε τίποτα σχεδόν χάρηκε.Ουτε να προσπαθήσει να με μεταπείσει έστω κάτι...Απίστευτο αλλα θεωρώ πως λέει πολλά. Κάτι  τρέχει εκεί πέρα...Τελος πάντων πρέπει να μεταφέρω και τα στοιχεία μου στον οτε για το πάγιο;Τους πήρα τηλ στο 134 και μου είπαν πως πρέπει να πάω σε οτεshop.οκ θα το κάνω και αυτό αν χρειαστεί.
Και κάτι τελευταίο.Μην ακούτε τα περί βελτίωσης από τον άλλο μήνα. Ο κ. Καπάτος μου είπε πως με τη βοήθεια του Θεου....Η κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων.....  :Shocked:

----------


## Kalithea

dtoubi,

 Τώρα που είσαι στη FORTHnet, τί σύνδεση έχεις και τί Downstream έχεις;

----------


## coftaras

Εγω γιατι δεν εχω εδω και μια εβδομαδα προβλημα?Σε τορρεντ κατεβαζω 40-45 μονιμα

----------


## imported_muhaha

> Και κάτι τελευταίο.Μην ακούτε τα περί βελτίωσης από τον άλλο μήνα. *Ο κ. Καπάτος μου είπε πως με τη βοήθεια του Θεου....*Η κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων.....


Χαχαχαχαααα, για όνομα   :3d glasses:   :Mr. Green:  
Λέτε να πάω και να το έχουν ρίξει στους ... ψαλμούς;;;   :Beer:  
Έλεος, δε μπορώ να γελάσω άλλο, πονέσανε τα πλευρά μου!!!   :whiteflag:

----------


## icedfun

Coftara,μάλλον έχει αρχίσει σιγααααα σιγαααα η αποκατάσταση,αλλα όσπου να φτάσουμε στην ολοκλήρωση θα έχουμε ψοφίσει με το συμπάθειο  :Smile:

----------


## coftaras

> στην ολοκλήρωση θα έχουμε ψοφίσει με το συμπάθειο


καλο κουραγιο   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dtoubi

Εχω σύνδεση 384/128 με σταθερο bw 320!!!!!!!!!!!Downloding είχα στη symantec 35 το οποίο είναι δύσκολο site.Για p2p δε εχω ακόμα εικόνα αλλα δε συγκρίνεται με πριν....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## George978

λοιπον νομιζω οτι η βιβο ειναι θεοκρατικη εταιρια και ολοι εσεις με προβληματα ειστε απιστοι και συμφωνα με τη βιβοντι σας τα κανει επιτηδες ωστε να πιστεψετε στο θεο, αποδειξη αυτου ειναι οι αναφωνισμοι "θεε μου" "παναγια μου" κοκ. Μετανοειτε τωρα!

----------


## icedfun

:Twisted Evil:

----------


## yiannakas

πως μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε το παραπάνω bandwith του dslphone για καλύτερα downloads?
ευχαριστώ

----------


## icedfun

Όχι που δεν θα μου έδιναν αρνητική απάντηση...

ΟΧΙ - για την διακοπή του 6μήνου
ΟΧΙ - για την μεταφορά της γραμμής στο όνομά μου.

Προφανώς τους ενόχλησε ΠΟΛΥ ο τρόπος που τους τά έχωσα στο fax...Πάλι η ίδια χαζή δικαιολογία της αναβάθμισης πλάι-πλάι με τον επίσης χαζό "Σας δίνουμε τζάμπα αυτούς τους μήνες" λόγο.Εγώ τους ξεκαθάρισα οτι πρέπει να θεωρούν απο τώρα οτι μετά το 6μηνο "bye-bye" ακόμα κιαν φτιάξουν τα πράγματα.

Λυπάμε για όλους εσάς,μαζί και εμένα,που πιστέψατε οτι αυτή η κωλοεταιρία θα μπορέσει να κάνει την αλλαγή.Για να μπορέσεις να πάς ενάντια στο μονοπώλιο πρέπει να είσαι οργανωμένος και να μην είσαι σε καμία περίπτωση εξαρτημένος απο αυτό.Τί μου λένε τώρα οι κύριοι και οι κυρίες εκεί μέσα οτί νιάζοντε, οτί τρέχουν κλπ κλπ,εγώ τα ακούω βερεσέ.

Αυτό που μου έδωσε όμος την ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ στην συζήτηση που είχα πριν λίγο μαζί τους (συγκεκριμένα με την υπεύθυνη του τμήματος διαχείρισης),είναι όταν την ρώτησα ΤΙ θα έκανε αν ήταν στην θέση μου (και φυσικά όλων των άλλων).Να ακούει "Επίσημα,σε μία εβδομάδα θα φτιάξει" και να περνάει ΜΗΝΑΣ?Όχι απλά δεν απάντησε,αλλά με έβαλε και σε αναμονή για να ρωτήσει πιθανός τι πρέπει να μου απαντήσει....ΕΛΕΟΣ ΡΕ.

Παύω να ασχολούμε με αυτό το κωλοχανίο που λέγετε Vivodi,ας σέρνεται όσο θέλει και ας κάνει ότι θέλει.Ούτε ένα euro δεν πρόκειτε να δούνε για κάτι που δεν μου παρέχουν.

*Όσο αφορά το άν θα γίνει πίστωση η όχι εξετάζεται ΑΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ,όχι για κάθε πελάτη(λογικό δεν ακούγετε?).Οπότε,αν 100 απο τα 600 άτομα στην περιοχή είχαν πρόβλημα,θα πληρώσουν κανονικότατα.Όμορφα?

----------


## Cellosoul

Πωπω πού θα βρω το κουράγιο να περιμένω να λήξει το 6μηνο μου με την ακατανόμαστη?Ενεργοποιήθηκε 3 Δεκεμβρίου οπότε λογικά λήγει Ιούνιο.ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!
Ζωή σε μας...

----------


## dtoubi

Σήμερα μίλησα για επιβεβαίωση και ρώτησα αν θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Μου είπαν όχι κοινώς θα μου μου πουν οκ για τη διακοπή.icedfun σου προτείνω να ξαναπάρεις και να ζητήσεις τον κ. Καπάτο και να συνενοηθείς με αυτόν.Εγω αυτό έκανα σήμερα δε ήταν εκεί πάντως(έτσι μου είπαν).
Σε αντίθεση σε εμένα φάνηκαν πολύ πρόθημοι να με διακόψουν,Φαίνεται κόβουν φάτσες τι να πω δε ξέρω.

Καλή υπομονή σε όλους

----------


## imported_muhaha

> την υπεύθυνη του τμήματος διαχείρισης


Φίλε μου, δεν υπάρχει υπεύθυνος σε αυτή τη χώρα.. τι γυρεύεις.

----------


## icedfun

@dtoubi,αν έχεις κλήσει εξάμηνο ή αν δεν έχεις κάν υπογράψει συμβόλαιο για εξάμηνο τότε μπορείς να φύγεις.Εσύ τι ακριβώς έχεις κάνει?

----------


## yiannakas

εμένα μου είπαν ότι δεν θα χρεώσουν τον μήνα ιανουάριο ή φεβρουάριο για όσους είχαν πρόβλημα ολόκληρο τον γνωστό μήνα

----------


## icedfun

@yiannakas,έτσι είπαν σε όλους μας,αλλά για πές μου,ΠΩΣ γίνεται να ξέρουν αν ο κάθε χρήστης είχε πρόβλημα?Είναι φοβερά δύσκολο να γίνει ένας διαχωρισμός μιάς και είμασταν ΟΛΟΙ στο ίδο subnet και δεν είχαμε ΟΛΟΙ προβλήματα ακόμα και μετά την αλλαγή.

Είναι πολύ μπερδεμένο το πράγμα,πιστεύω πως καλό θα ήταν όσοι είχαν πρόβλημα να τους ενημερώσουν και να ζητήσουν μείωση.Με αυτά τα λαμόγια,ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...

----------


## banditaras

> @yiannakas,έτσι είπαν σε όλους μας,αλλά για πές μου,ΠΩΣ γίνεται να ξέρουν αν ο κάθε χρήστης είχε πρόβλημα?Είναι φοβερά δύσκολο να γίνει ένας διαχωρισμός μιάς και είμασταν ΟΛΟΙ στο ίδο subnet και δεν είχαμε ΟΛΟΙ προβλήματα ακόμα και μετά την αλλαγή.
> 
> Είναι πολύ μπερδεμένο το πράγμα,πιστεύω πως καλό θα ήταν όσοι είχαν πρόβλημα να τους ενημερώσουν και να ζητήσουν μείωση.Με αυτά τα λαμόγια,ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...


Το έχω απορία δηλαδη...πιστεύεται οτι δεν θα πληρώσετε αυτούς τους μήνες;

Τα πιθανά σενάρια ειναι : 
α) Η vivodi δεν κάνει καμια μείωση, goto end of story
β) Η vivodi κάνει μείωση, το λογιστήριο κόβει φλέβες, οι χρεώσεις δεν φτάνουμε ποτέ μειωμένες, οι πελάτες   χάνουν την υπομονή τους με το λογιστήριο,  goto end of story
γ) Η vivodi κάνει κάποια προσφορά (π.χ επόμενος μήνας δώρο), το λογιστήριο κόβει φλέβες , οι προσφορές δεν φτάνουν ποτε, οι πελάτες χάνουν την υπομονή τους με το λογιστήριο, goto end of story

end of story:
Oι πελάτες κλαίνε λίγο, αλλα μετά το ξεχνάνε μιας και το κακό έχει περάσει.

Είναι μεγάλο το κόστος για την vivodi, οπότε ξεχάστε το απο τώρα.

----------


## ipo

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από dtoubi
> 
> Και κάτι τελευταίο.Μην ακούτε τα περί βελτίωσης από τον άλλο μήνα. *Ο κ. Καπάτος μου είπε πως με τη βοήθεια του Θεου....*Η κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων..... 
> 
> 
> Χαχαχαχαααα, για όνομα    
> Λέτε να πάω και να το έχουν ρίξει στους ... ψαλμούς;;;   
> Έλεος, δε μπορώ να γελάσω άλλο, πονέσανε τα πλευρά μου!!!


χαχααχαχαχαχαχαχα, έχω πεθάνει στα γέλια με αυτά που διαβάζω σήμερα. Να 'στε καλά παιδιά. Είναι καλό να τα βλέπουμε με χιούμορ για να μην εκνευριζόμαστε πολύ. 

Χτες που είπα στο 134 ότι κόβεται συνεχώς η σύνδεση και τους τόνισα ότι από το 121 μου λένε ότι θα κοιτάξουν σε 10 μέρες το πρόβλημα, πήρα τη θεϊκή απάντηση: "Απ' ότι βλέπω είστε πολύ τυχερός, διότι το DSLAM σας είναι προβληματικό και οι άλλοι δεν συνδέονται καν".

----------


## ipo

> λοιπον νομιζω οτι η βιβο ειναι θεοκρατικη εταιρια και ολοι εσεις με προβληματα ειστε απιστοι και συμφωνα με τη βιβοντι σας τα κανει επιτηδες ωστε να πιστεψετε στο θεο, αποδειξη αυτου ειναι οι αναφωνισμοι "θεε μου" "παναγια μου" κοκ. Μετανοειτε τωρα!


  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

> "Να σημειώσω ότι,η αίτηση διακοπής αφορά μόνο την υπηρεσία DSLnet και όχι την γραμμή που έχω προμηθευτεί μέσω του ΑΡΥΣ-ΟΤΕ.Όσο αφορά την γραμμή έχω καταθέσει άλλο αίτημα για μεταφορά των στοιχείων στο ονομά μου ώστε να πληρώνω το πάγιο αυτής απευθείας στον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ."


Αυτό σου είπαν ότι γίνεται; Αν, ναι ποια είναι η διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσει κανείς για να το πετύχει;

(Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα είχες κάνει αίτηση για γραμμή ADSL ΟΤΕ μέσω Vivodi, οπότε η γραμμή ανήκει σε αυτούς, σωστά; )

----------


## yiannakas

> ΠΩΣ γίνεται να ξέρουν αν ο κάθε χρήστης είχε πρόβλημα?Είναι φοβερά δύσκολο να γίνει ένας διαχωρισμός μιάς και είμασταν ΟΛΟΙ στο ίδο subnet και δεν είχαμε ΟΛΟΙ προβλήματα ακόμα και μετά την αλλαγή.


με έβαλαν και έγραψα αίτηση ζητώντας το αυτό.

----------


## dtoubi

Εγω δεν υπέγραψα τίποτα παραπάνω από το συμβόλαιο που έκανα την ημέρα της αίτησης. Κατόπιν επικοινωνίας με την ακατανόμαστη μου είπαν πως μπορώ να τη διακόψω μέσα στις πρωτες 30 μέρες.Και έτσι έκανα.Δεν μου έχουν πει τίποτε παραπάνω.Αλλα επιμένω μίλησε με τον Καπάτο και ότι σου πει αυτός.

----------


## BossDoc

> Μετα την ρυθμιση που εκανα στο registry συμφονα με την βοηθεια απο το topic που υπαρχει εδο μεσα , το ADS απο LVIVODI πλεον Π Ε Τ Α Ε Ι !!!!μονιμ κολημενο στο τοπ!!!!:P  :P



Καταρχην συγγνωμη για το βιαστικο ποστ.

Δεν ξαναγραφω σε greeklish,,
Και ειχα γραψει οτι μετα απο κατι κολπακια που βρηκα εδω μεσα στο ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ADSL TWEAKING KAI AZUREUS TWEAKING
ολα πηγαιναν με ταχυτητα 40 με 41 για πρωτη φορα και ειπα να πω ενα ευχαριστο!!!!

Σημερα και εδο και μια μερα ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ η VIVODI παρολο που ολα πηγαιναν μια χαρα και ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ πλεον οθτε καν τα 20 με 25 που επιανα δεν βλεπω!!!

Κανει κατι τρελα σκαπανευασματα απο +10 με 15 και κατεβαινει στο 0 για δευτερολεπτα και μετα παλι τα ιδια!!!!  :Shocked:  
Τι ηθελα και μιλησα ο π...της!!!!
 :Lips Sealed:   :Crying:   :Shocked:

----------


## Kalithea

Λοιπόν, μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο στην Βρωμόdi.
Ούτε σε αναμονή ήμουν ούτε τίποτα, κάλεσε και με το που κάλεσε το σήκωσε ένας τύπος που είπε "Παρακαλώ". Νόμισα πως έκανα λάθος και βγήκε σε κανα σπίτι, ρωτάω "Τί είναι εκεί;", μου απαντάει "Vivodi", ε λέω ΟΚ, σωστό το τηλεφώνημα.
Του είπα πως εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα που έχω σύνδεση με αυτούς δεν έχω καθόλου ταχύτητες.
Μου ειπε πως είναι δικό τους πρόλημα και θα διορθωθεί μέχρι τέλη Ιανουαρίου(2005, 2006 ή 2026; Ξέχασα να ρωτήσω χρονιά), τέλοσπάντων.
Μόλις μου το είπε τον ρώτησα άν είναι σίγουρος γι'αυτό, δηλαδή άν σίγουρα η βρωμόdi μέχρι τέλη Ιανουαρίου διορθώσει το πρόβλημα, μου απάντησε "ΝΑΙ" (Ρε τον ψευτούλιλιλιλικο).
Μετά τον ρώτησα τί θα γίνει με τους λογαριασμούς, δηλαδή θα πληρώσω ένα μήνα ADSL με υπηρεσίες που δεν μου παρείχατε; Μου είπε πως αναμένεται ανακοίνωση από την εταιρία στις επόμενες μέρες.
Παιδιά το παιδί μου μιλούσε στο τηλέφωνο και ήταν λές και του σκότωσα τη μάνα, πρέπει να πέρνουν συνέχεια τηλέφωνα όλοι και να τους λένε τα άπειρα (όχι πως δεν τους βγαίνει) και γι'αυτό ήταν έτσι φαντάζομαι.

Αυτά.

----------


## icedfun

Δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα τα παιδιά στην εξυπηρέτηση αν και μπορούμε να τους χρεώσουμε το γεγονός οτι μεταφέρουν τα ψέματα των "ανωτέρων" τους.Δεν τους παίρνει να πάνε παραπέρα απο τέλη Ιανουαρίου...Ήδη έχουν πάθει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΖΗΜΙΑ. :? 

@dtoubi φίλε,χέσε μέσα με τους όρους του συμβολαίου τους.Αν έχεις την σύνδεση λιγότερο απο έναν μήνα μπορεις να κάνεις ακύρωση.Την πρώτη μου την "τρενάρανε" και πέρασε τον μήνα,η δεύτερη δεν είχε καμία τύχη.Όπως είπα όμως,δεν με νιάζει πια,θα τους δώσω τα euro που κράταγα για να πάρω ram και να πάνε να *μπιπ*  :Exclamation:  

Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι με ACN και πιάνω 40-45kb.Τώρα τι μου λένε τα παλικάρια  της vivodi οτι ξαφνικά θα αρχίζει να βρέχει bandwidth μετά απο 2 μήνες ΞΕΣΚΙΣΜΑ,ξέρετε που τα γράφω.Ακόμα και συμφωνία με τον Σεχτάν   :Twisted Evil:   να κάνουν και να τους δώσει,πάλι τα ίδια λαμόγια που με ταλαιπωρούσαν για 2 μήνες θα είναι.

----------


## George978

σημερα εχω πεσει κατακορυφα 10 kb/s. απο 40 στα 30. ετσι απλα


οφου ειναι κουραστικο , ψυχοφθορα κατασταση

----------


## icedfun

> σημερα εχω πεσει κατακορυφα 10 kb/s. απο 40 στα 30. ετσι απλα
> 
> 
> οφου ειναι κουραστικο , ψυχοφθορα κατασταση


LOL.Σκέψου οτι εγώ τόσο καιρό κάνω έτσι για αυτή ακριβώς την διαφορά... 10-15KB κάτω.Ποτέ δεν έφτασα στα σημεία που έφτασαν άλλοι,no internet,5Kb κλπ...

Το λέω και σκέφτομε ότι θα ακούσω τα 1000.Τι να κάνουμε  :Smile:

----------


## dtoubi

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ούτε εμένα με νοιάζει να πληρώσω όσο όσο αρκεί να μην έχω να κάνω τίποτα με τους απατεώνες...Αυτη τη στιγμη με forthnet όλα πάνε ρολόι έχω 340 bw και πετάω παντού.Οτι και να κάνει βιβοδι δε με ξαναβλέπει ούτε ζωγραφιστό.Πρέπει να μάθουμε επιτέλουν να φαιρόμαστε σαν σωστοί καταναλωτές και να φτύνουμε όποιον μας κοροοιδεύει.Μην νομίζεις icedfun όταν ήμουν στη βιβοδι δεν είχα δει ποτέ πανω από 15!!!!!!!!!!!Νόμιζα πως εγώ είχα κάνει κάτι λάθος....

----------


## boss

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά μόνο για όποιον έχει access by πΟΤΕ, για όσους είναι by ακατανόμαστης είναι λίγο δύσκολο να αλλάξουμε Access & ISP!
Άντε να κάνεις πάλι αιτήσεις, να πληρώνεις ξανά από την αρχή και άντε πες καλά όλα αυτά... τις ουρές που τις βάζεις; Πρέπει να περιμένουμε 10 χρόνια έτσι όπως τα έχει κάνει και ο άλλος ακατονόμαστος!
Είμαστε ολίγον εγκλωβισμένοι και αυτός είναι ένας λόγος παραπάνω για τις περιβόητες μειώσεις που ακούμε δεξιά/αριστερά αλλά ακόμα δεν είδα!!!
Μπρός γκρεμός και πίσω... γκόμενες!

----------


## BoGe

> Τα πράγματα είναι απλά μόνο για όποιον έχει access by πΟΤΕ, για όσους είναι by ακατανόμαστης είναι λίγο δύσκολο να αλλάξουμε Access & ISP!
> Άντε να κάνεις πάλι αιτήσεις, να πληρώνεις ξανά από την αρχή και άντε πες καλά όλα αυτά... τις ουρές που τις βάζεις; Πρέπει να περιμένουμε 10 χρόνια έτσι όπως τα έχει κάνει και ο άλλος ακατονόμαστος!
> Είμαστε ολίγον εγκλωβισμένοι και αυτός είναι ένας λόγος παραπάνω για τις περιβόητες μειώσεις που ακούμε δεξιά/αριστερά αλλά ακόμα δεν είδα!!!
> Μπρός γκρεμός και πίσω... γκόμενες!


Παράπονα για HOL δεν βλέπω, υποθέτω ότι πάει καλά.
Σκέφτομαι access Vivodi και ISP HOL

----------


## boss

Δεν ξέρω αλλά απ' όσο θυμάμαι την HOL με απλή dial-up 56k ήταν μαύρο χάλι!
Οπότε δεν την εμπιστεύομαι με τπτ για dsl επίσης την θεωρώ κατώτερη ακόμα και από την ακατανόμαστη, ακόμα και κατώτερη να μην είναι σίγουρα είναι μία εταιρία που έχει συνάψει άμεση σχέση με την ακατανόμαστη οπότε... προτιμώ να περιμένω λίγο ακόμα και σε τελική ανάλυση να αλλάξω εντελώς πλάνο πχ πΟΤΕ access Forthnet ISP κτλ κτλ!

----------


## icedfun

Πρέπει να λέμε και τα καλά,έτσι δεν είναι?

1.Έχετε προσέξει οτι την τελευταία εβδομάδα δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη αναμονή στην εξυπηρέτηση?
2.Έχετε προσέξει οτι δεν λένε πια "πιθανόν να ολοκληρωθούν" αλλά "σίγουρα θα ολοκληρωθούν"?
3.Έχετε προσέξει την άμεση εξέταση των αιτημάτων?Έκανα αίτηση διακοπής την μία μέρα,και την άλλη μου την αρνήθηκαν  :Twisted Evil: .Επίσης μέσα σε 3 μέρες παρέλαβα και τα αντίγραφα του συμβολαίου....

Όμως οι χάλια ταχύτητες παραμένουν...

****Η ΛΥΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ 6ΜΗΝΟΥ*****

Διάβασα 3 φορές το συμβόλαιο.Και τις 3 έβγαλα το ίδιο συμπέρασμα.Αυτός που το έγραψε υπολόγισε και την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια.Για παράδειγμα,λένε οτι μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση διακοπής και να εγγριθεί αν δεν έχεις περάσει τις 30 μέρες,όμως,αν σκεφτείς οτι θα περάσουν λίγες μέρες για να εξετάσεις εσύ και αυτοί αν όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα πριν κάνεις την αίτηση και μετά όταν κάνεις το αίτημα θα έχουν περάσει 2 εβδομάδες και θα πάς για την 3η,θα περάσει ο μήνας και αυτοί ακόμα θα το "εξετάζουν".  :Very Happy:  

Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση είναι "αναγκασμένοι" να διορθώσουν οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα μέσα σε 15 μέρες απο την υποβολή της αίτησης διακοπής η οποία όμως θα πρέπει να έχει δοθεί για σοβαρό λόγο.Ένας θεός ξέρει τι θεωρούν αυτοί σοβαρό...

Τελικά,ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ για να διακοπεί το συμβόλαιο είναι ένας και απίστευτος.ΑΝΩΤΕΡΑ ΒΙΑ.  :Shocked:  Π.Χ. "κάϊκε το σπίτι","κύρηξη κρατικής αναρχίας","Θάνατος του πελάτη "  :Shocked:  .Όμος ένα απο αυτά είναι και οι βανδαλισμοί 3ων στο δύκτιο.Για παράδειγμα,έρχετε κάποιος μάγκας και τσακίζει το καφάο...Είναι υποχρεωμένοι να διακόψουν και μάλιστα με το αζημίωτο.  :Twisted Evil:  

Απλά μετά θα πρέπει να περιμένετε απο τον πΟΤΕ να φτιάξει την βλάβη  :Laughing:  

Χιούμορ που το 'χω ο άτιμος...

----------


## dtoubi

Πριν από καμοία ώρα δέχτηκα και εγώ ένα τηλεφώνημα απο την βιβοδι και μου είπαν πως έχω 6μηνη σύμβαση και πρέπει να την τηρήσω....Απάντησα πως από τη στιγμή που δεν τειρήται και εσείς τους όρους του συμβολαίου έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να το διακόψω.Τους είπα πως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πληρώσω τίποτα και θα το κινήσω το θέμα νομικά. 
για κανα 10λεπτο παίζαμε το θέατρο του παραλόγου χωρίς να βγαίνει νόημα και τους είπα πως έχω δικαίωμα τον 1 μηνα να ακυρώσω τη σύμβαση .Ασφαλώς προσπαθούν να κρυφτούν πίσω από την αναβάθμιση κατι που τους είπα πως δε θα σταθεί από κανένα δικαστήριο. 

Θεωρώ πως χρειάζεται να συνεργαστούμε όλοι μαζι και να το κινήσουμε όλοι το θέμα νομικά η έστω να στηρίξουμε ο ένας τον άλλο. Επίσης ΔΕ πρέπει να δεχτουμε καμία πίεση, πιστεύω πως δε βασίζονται νομικά παρά μόν ότι αρπάξει ο ***** τους.Δεν έχουν καμία βάση αυτά που λένε βασίζονται στον εκφοβισμό και μόνο και πρέπει να το διαδώσουμε σε όσους μπορούμε να μήνουν μακριά από την βιβο. 
Νεότερα έρχονται ήδη ρωτάω δικηγόρο για το τι έπεται και θα ενημερώσω όταν θα έχω νέα.

----------


## WebsOptions

Last News !!!

Τα τελευταία νέα είναι ότι θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα αρχές Φεβρουαρίου και για όσο καιρό αντιμετωπίζουμε εμείς οι πελάτες δεν θα καταβάλουμε ότι μας έχουν χρεώσει μόνο σχετικά με την πρόσβαση στο διαδύκτιο, όσοι έχουν και υπηρεσία φωνής και δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με αυτήν θα την πληρώσουν κανονικά. Φυσικά αυτό θα πρέπει να γίνει γνωστό στο λογιστήριο… (Άντε να πιάσεις εκεί γραμμή)

Αυτά προς το παρόν από εμένα φιλικά,  
Νίκος

----------


## icedfun

@dtoubi,όταν υπάρχει η υπογραφή σου εκεί...Τι παραπέρα να κάνεις?Και εγώ ρώτησα,έκανα,πάλεψα και στο τέλος κουράστηκα να ασχολούμε και αποφάσισα οτι χάνω τον χρόνο μου μαζί τους.Το να τους πάς στα δικαστήρια θα σου/μας κοστίσει περισσότερο απο το ότι να πληρώναμε και να φεύγαμε.

Το πάθημα να μας γίνει μάθημα και να μην υπογράψουμε ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ συμβόλαιο με τέτιους όρους.

----------


## dtoubi

icedfun κάνεις λάθος!!!!!Είναι συνταγματικό σου δικαίωμα να προσβάλεις ένα συμβόλαιο το οποιό δε σε καλύπτει. Αυτα που λένε είναι αυθαιρεσίες!!!!!Τα έχουν βγάλει απο το μυαλό τους.Εχεις δικαίωμα το 1 μηνα να το ακυρώσεις έστω και αν δεν εγράφεται στο δικό τους συμβόλαιο...Δεν μπορούν να  δουλεψουν αυθαίρετα...Υπάρχει ένα νομικό πλαίσιο.Και αυτοί πάνε να το παρακάμψουν ακριβώς επειδή ξέρουν ότι θα αντιδράσεις έτσι. Σημασία έχει πότε έστειλες την πρώτη αίτηση για διακοπή.Αυτό μετράει.+οτι έχω γραπτή κατάθεση για λύση του προβλήματος την προηγούμενη βδομάδα απο τον Καπάτο....
Εγω τους είπα να μην με ξαναενοχλήσουν γιατι απο εδώ και πέρα θα μιλάνε με το δικηγόρο μου.Εκει έμεινα και μου είπαν πως θα το κοιτάξουν....Μην μασάς ότι σου λένε.Τρείξε τα δόντια λίγο και θα δεις για πότε θα βρεις το δίκιο σου.

----------


## xantho

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος το παρακάτω...!!! Η Photo κάτω είναι από eDonkey. Έχουμε και λέμε! Σήμερα τα P2P πετάνε ενώ έχω τραγικά Pings καθώς και κακά direct downloads με το εξωτερικό!!  ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!?!?!?   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## Paradigm

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Διάβασα τις τελευταίες 2 σελίδες του θέματος και έχω απογοητευτεί πλήρως. Τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής:

Αίτηση για full access από Vivodi τέλος Αυγούστου... περιμένω ακόμα. Όσες προσπάθειες και αν έκανα δεν είχα ποτέ ενημέρωση. Κάθε φορά άκουγα το ίδιο: "αφήστε μας ένα τηλέφωνο να σας καλέσουμε". Φυσικά δεν έλαβα ποτέ τηλεφώνημα. Μέχρι εχθές, οπότε και τους πήρα και είπα πως θα ακυρώσω την αίτηση. Με κάλεσαν και μου "εγγυηθηκαν" πως θα έχω γραμμή μέσα στις επόμενες 10 μέρες. Το ερώτημα είναι τι κάνω? Μετά από όσα διαβασα για ταχύτητες, κτλπ σκέφτομαι να πάω αλλού πριν καν ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση μου (μπορώ να το κάνω?). Θα εκτιμούσα μερικές συμβουλές και απόψεις.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gto234

> Το πάθημα να μας γίνει μάθημα και να μην υπογράψουμε ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ συμβόλαιο με τέτιους όρους.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και το χειρότερο λάθος ήταν που επιλέξαμε να μην αγοράσουμε μόνοι μας το modem αλλά έχεις δεί πουθενά κανένα συμβόλαιο να είναι υπέρ του πελάτη;Όλα τα έχουνε κανονίσει αυτοί ρε!Δεν κάνουνε τίποτα στην τύχη!!!

----------


## icedfun

50 euroπουλα κάνει το modem.Τώρα θα τους σκάσω 120 για την πλάκα.Τι να πώ...

*Μία συμβουλή...ΜΗΝ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΕΣΤΕ βλέποντας αυτά που γίνοντε τώρα.Η vivodi δεν είναι ISP μόνο τους 2 τελευταίους μήνες,ούτε πρόκειτε να κλείσει αν θα φύγουν 1000/2000 πελάτες...Και το γεγονός οτι αρκετοί έχουμε προβλήματα,δεν σημαίνει οτι έχουμε όλοι και φυσικά δεν σημαίνει οτι θα έχουν και οι καινούργιοι πελάτες.Το thread δεν έγινε (έτσι πιστεύω) με σκοπό να κόψουμε πελάτες απο την vivodi.

Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ΑΝ είναι να βάλει κανείς γραμμή απο vivodi,να πάρει static DSLnet + Dslphone.Και φυσικά να μην υπογράψει συμβόλαια που δεν μπορεί να διακόψει όποτε γουστάρει.

Εγώ προσωπικά θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ΤΥΧΕΡΟ,που δεν με κάλυπτε τελικά,γιατί ήμουν έτοιμος για την "φθηνή" λύση της 256....Έγινε αναβάθμιση στο κέντρο πού είμουν,πήρα απο τους πρώτους πόρτα (@448/160) και τώρα μπορώ να είμαι με όποιον ISP βλέπω οτι "παίζει" καλήτερα στην περιοχή μου.

-Η καλύτερη περίπτωση θα ήταν η vivodi να έκλεινε επιτέλους συμφωνίες και με άλλους ISP πέρα απο την HOL.Αλλά μάλλον αυτοί ξέρουν καλήτερα...  :Twisted Evil:  Αποδείχτηκε άλλωστε  :Smile: 

@dtoubi,φίλε,καταλαβαίνω τι λές αλλά αυτή την στιγμή δεν με παίρνει να κινήσω το θέμα νομικά.Δεν έχω τα $$$ αλλα δεν έχω και την όρεξη.Καταλαβένω οτι είναι λάθος μου να τους αφήνω να κάνουν ότι γουστάρουν και να λένε οτι θέλουν,αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει πιά.Την λύση μου την βρήκα,θα αλλάξω ΙSP και δεν πρόκειτε να τους δώσω μία για τους μήνες με τα προβλήματα.Αν συνεχιστούν,δεν πρόκειτε να τους πληρώσω και τα επόμενα.Θα αναγκαστούν τότε να διακόψουν.Υπομονή,δεν έχουν μείνει και πολλές μέρες για τον Φεβρουάριο.

----------


## xantho

Tracing route to www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    &lt;1 ms    &lt;1 ms    &lt;1 ms  SpeedTouch.lan [10.0.0.138]
  2    16 ms    10 ms    11 ms  lo0r721hal.vivodi.gr [80.76.42.144]
  3    36 ms    38 ms    42 ms  172.16.30.34
  4    39 ms    33 ms    31 ms  forthnet.aix.gr [195.130.89.3]  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
  5    32 ms    32 ms    43 ms  aix-forthnet.forthnet.gr [194.219.253.237]
  6    40 ms    35 ms    35 ms  core-ath-07.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.101]
  7    33 ms    38 ms    29 ms  serv-ath-05.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.205]
  8    34 ms    26 ms    38 ms  www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]

 :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up: 

Μένει να βελτιωθούν τα Downloads με Αμερική. Όπως και τα pings με εξωτερικό τα οποία παραμένουν τραγικα!

----------


## icedfun

> 39 ms 33 ms 31 ms forthnet.aix.gr [195.130.89.3]


(Άφωνος)  :Airplane Jet:  Ρε λές?Λές να κάνουν κανένα θαύμα?

----------


## Kalithea

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Διάβασα τις τελευταίες 2 σελίδες του θέματος και έχω απογοητευτεί πλήρως. Τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής:
> 
> Αίτηση για full access από Vivodi τέλος Αυγούστου... περιμένω ακόμα. Όσες προσπάθειες και αν έκανα δεν είχα ποτέ ενημέρωση. Κάθε φορά άκουγα το ίδιο: "αφήστε μας ένα τηλέφωνο να σας καλέσουμε". Φυσικά δεν έλαβα ποτέ τηλεφώνημα. Μέχρι εχθές, οπότε και τους πήρα και είπα πως θα ακυρώσω την αίτηση. Με κάλεσαν και μου "εγγυηθηκαν" πως θα έχω γραμμή μέσα στις επόμενες 10 μέρες. Το ερώτημα είναι τι κάνω? Μετά από όσα διαβασα για ταχύτητες, κτλπ σκέφτομαι να πάω αλλού πριν καν ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση μου (μπορώ να το κάνω?). Θα εκτιμούσα μερικές συμβουλές και απόψεις.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Χωρίς να θέλω να σε επηρρεάσω, αυτή είναι καθαρά δική μου άποψη, αλλά "Μακριά από αυτή την εταιρία όσο μπορείς"!

Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις υπογράψει κάποιο συμβόλαιο ή όχι αλλά μακριά!!

----------


## Kalithea

Παρεμπιπτόντως, χτές εδώ στην Καλλιθέα δεν είχα Internet εγώ. 
Το βραδάκι έγινε αυτό, βραδάκι πέμπτης.
Κανείς άλλος;
Πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν πως έτυχε ένα πρόβλημα. Ευτυχώς το έφτιαξαν οι τεχνικοί σε κανα 5ωρο.

----------


## Mazinga_GR

Παιδια για πρωτη φορα στα χρονικα μπορω και μπαινω www.metrosport.gr!!! Φτου φτου μη το ματιαξω

----------


## boss

> Tracing route to www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    &lt;1 ms    &lt;1 ms    &lt;1 ms  SpeedTouch.lan [10.0.0.138]
>   2    16 ms    10 ms    11 ms  lo0r721hal.vivodi.gr [80.76.42.144]
>   3    36 ms    38 ms    42 ms  172.16.30.34
>   4    39 ms    33 ms    31 ms  forthnet.aix.gr [195.130.89.3]     
>   5    32 ms    32 ms    43 ms  aix-forthnet.forthnet.gr [194.219.253.237]
>   6    40 ms    35 ms    35 ms  core-ath-07.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.101]
> ...


OMG... WTF?????
Αυτά είναι ευχάριστα νέα.!  8)

----------


## SarahKane

> Εγώ προσωπικά θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ΤΥΧΕΡΟ,που δεν με κάλυπτε τελικά,γιατί ήμουν έτοιμος για την "φθηνή" λύση της 256....Έγινε αναβάθμιση στο κέντρο πού είμουν,πήρα απο τους πρώτους πόρτα (@448/160) και τώρα μπορώ να είμαι με όποιον ISP βλέπω οτι "παίζει" καλήτερα στην περιοχή μου.
> 
> -Η καλύτερη περίπτωση θα ήταν η vivodi να έκλεινε επιτέλους συμφωνίες και με άλλους ISP πέρα απο την HOL.Αλλά μάλλον αυτοί ξέρουν καλήτερα...  Αποδείχτηκε άλλωστε


Αν κατάλαβα καλά icedfun, είσαι στο δίκτυο της βιβο και εχεις σύνδεση με HOL; Μπορεί να γίνει αυτό; Κι εγώ στο δίκτυο της βιβο είμαι αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι μπορώ να έχω άλλο ISP. Και η σύνδεσή σου πάει καλά;

______________

Kalithea κι εγώ στην ιδια περιοχή είμαι, ωστόσο είχα σύνδεση τις ώρες στις οποίες αναφέρεσαι, αλλά είμαι με access by vivo

_____

Πιο πάνω έγραψα το εξης περίεργο που μου συμβαίνει και αν μπορείτε να μου το εξηγήσετε εσείς γιατί απο την βιβοντι δεν μπόρεσαν   :Rolling Eyes: 
"Όταν κατεβάζω αρχεία απ το streamload (χώρος αποθήκευσης αρχείων www.streamload.com ) πετάει!!! πιάνει σαράντα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει όταν κατεβάζω στο dc από συγκεκριμένους χρήστες π.χ. από εναν στο πολυτεχνείο πιάνει πάλι σαραντάρι! 
Δεν είναι θέμα σύνδεσης του άλλου, το έχω τσεκάρει προσπαθώντας να πάρω αρχεία από έναν φίλο με T1 από Σουηδία "

----------


## Cue

Confirmed και το ανάποδο :P

traceroute to www.vivodi.gr (80.76.39.173), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  ................
 2  ................
 3  ................
 4  ................
 5  core-ath-01-Hssi4105.forthnet.gr (194.219.199.37)  15.828 ms  15.348 ms  16.669 ms
 6  core-ath-04.forthnet.gr (194.219.227.104)  14.419 ms  14.835 ms  14.410 ms
 7  aix.forthnet.gr (194.219.253.238)  16.773 ms  14.657 ms  15.027 ms
 8  vivodi.aix.gr (195.130.89.18)  15.139 ms  15.428 ms  15.761 ms
 9  172.16.30.33 (172.16.30.33)  40.435 ms  40.570 ms  38.277 ms
10  fe0r652der.vivodi.gr (80.76.32.60)  46.324 ms  39.348 ms  53.129 ms
11  www.vivodi.gr (80.76.39.173)  46.838 ms  42.594 ms  33.013 ms

 :Very Happy:

----------


## aroutis

Επιτέλους !!

----------


## gto234

Παιδιά ήρθε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός(έκανα και thread,για δείτε να μου πείτε τι παίζει) και γράφει στο πίσω μέρος στους όρους εξόφλησης λογαριασμών:
...Σε περίπτωση καθυστέρησης,Η vivodi telecom δικαιούται χωρίς άλλη ειδοποίηση:
Να προβεί σε διακοπή της σύνδεσης σας σύμφωνα με όσα αναγράφονται...
Αυτό δεν είναι μια λύση για εμάς(που έχουμε 6μηνο συμβόλαιο) και θέλουμε να διακόψουμε την βρωμοσύνδεση αυτή;
Βέβαια γράφει παρακάτω:
Να εφαρμόσει όσα προβλέπονται από το νόμο και τους Γενικούς Όρους.
Αυτό ίσως είναι κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## yiannakas

σέρνεται και πάλι...

----------


## icedfun

@SarahKane,όχι είμαι μέσω ΟΤΕ,αλλά σε πολύ καλή μοίρα όσο αφορά το DSLAM.Άδειο και συγχρονισμένο στα 448/160.Vivodi για ISP  :Sad: 

*Αν έχεις γραμμή vivodi μπορείς να βάλεις ISP HOL.

----------


## George978

εχθες παλι πηγε απο τα 30 στα 40 , φαινεται παει με το καιρο, οταν εχει πολλα μποφωρ και κυματισμο μεγαλο εχει ανεβοσκαμπασματα. Οταν βρεχει πιανει υγρασια και ειναι νωχελικο. Μηπως θα πρεπει να βγαλουμε εκτος απο το δελτιο καιρου για τους αγροτες και δελτιο για τους Βιβοντες?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## john2gr

Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με την βιβό είπαν το γνωστό τροπάριο,ότι στις αρχές Φεβρουαρίου θα έχει φτιάξει.Ρώτησα αν ήταν στις 2-3,γενικώς πότε ακριβώς και είπαν την πρώτη βδομάδα (που πιστεύω ξαφνικά θα γίνει δεύτερη   :Rolling Eyes:  ).Επίσης μου είπαν ότι ετοιμάζει μια προσφορά η βιβό και ρώτησα τι παίζει με τους λογαριασμούς.Είπαν ότι δεν πληρώνουμε τον μήνα.Όταν ρώτησα αν πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουμε με το λογιστήριο ώστε να ξέρουν ποιοι έχουμε το πρόβλημα μου είπαν &lt;&lt;Όχι δεν χρειάζεται,ξέρουμε ποιοι έχουν το πρόβλημα>>.Τα σχόλια δικά σας.

----------


## George978

μονο κανα 2 θα το εχουνε μη νομιζεις ROFL LMAO!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaNd

Απο εχτες παρατηρησα οτι εγινε συνδεση με το AIX και επιτελους εχουν καλα Pings
με Βορεια Forthnet ....

ΒTW η ταχυτητα με Full LLU ειναι μια χαρα (Αθηνα, Κεντρο Αιγαλεω..)

----------


## gastone_21

> εχθες παλι πηγε απο τα 30 στα 40 , φαινεται παει με το καιρο, οταν εχει πολλα μποφωρ και κυματισμο μεγαλο εχει ανεβοσκαμπασματα. Οταν βρεχει πιανει υγρασια και ειναι νωχελικο. Μηπως θα πρεπει να βγαλουμε εκτος απο το δελτιο καιρου για τους αγροτες και δελτιο για τους Βιβοντες?


τα ζωόδια παίζουν ρόλο ???   :Very Happy:

----------


## xantho

> ΒTW η ταχυτητα με Full LLU ειναι μια χαρα (Αθηνα, Κεντρο Αιγαλεω..)


Εεεε Δεν θα το 'λεγα..   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## yiannakas

εγώ εξάρχεια-αθήνα, πάει σκατά χειρότερα από 56κ μόντεμ

----------


## santon

Για οσους αναρωτιουνται για τους λογαριασμους, σημερα ελαβα τον πρωτο και αντε ενταξει ας πιουμε το ποτηρι του γεναρη που προπληρωνουμε (ουτως η αλλως ειναι στο τελος του) αλλα τον δεκεμβρη που δεν τον ειχα ολοκληρο γιατι να τον πληρωσω ολοκληρο; 
Και ενταξει να το πιω αυτο του λογιστηριου αλλα το download χωρις proxy απο Microsoft.com με 5kb/sec δεν ειναι κομματακι λιγο;

----------


## santon

BTW Ο proxy σερνεται/δεν δουλευει σημερα το βραδακι, μονο σε εμενα; Οσοι εχετε (σμ)προξυ ολα καλα;

----------


## coftaras

> BTW Ο proxy σερνεται/δεν δουλευει σημερα το βραδακι, μονο σε εμενα; Οσοι εχετε (σμ)προξυ ολα καλα;


Μια απο τα ιδια.Μολις τους τηλ μεσα σε 3 λεπτα εφτιαξε.Συμπτωματικο?  :Evil:

----------


## santon

Παει ο proxy σνιφ κλαψ
 :Guitar:

----------


## gastone_21

> gastone_21 έγραψε:
> ΒTW η ταχυτητα με Full LLU ειναι μια χαρα (Αθηνα, Κεντρο Αιγαλεω..)
> 
> 
> Εεεε Δεν θα το 'λεγα..


χμμμ !!! δεν ξέρω πως έγινε φίλε xantho αλλά εγώ δεν έχω γράψει κάτι τέτοιο είμαι Χαλάνδρι και όχι Αιγάλεω ... απλά για τους τύπους   :Very Happy:

----------


## icedfun

Αν πέσουμε όλοι πάνω στο proxy,φυσικά και δεν θα αντέξει στο τέλος...Το είχα πει αν θυμάμε καλά οτι θα γίνει αυτό,και είναι απολύτος φυσιολογικό.Κανένα ξαφνικό disconnect έχουμε?Εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες με έχουν ρίξει 2-3 φορές.

Μετράω μέρες...

----------


## eliasbats

Icedfun, δεν είχα κανένα disconnect από 3/11/2004 που έχω shared LLU Vivodi 384kbps στην Τρίπολη.

Λοιπόν, ακόμη μια φορά για την ιστορία (ας ξεκινήσουμε να γράφουμε όλοι κανένα νούμερο γι να ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε):

*** http εξ αμερικής (κλάφτα): 5-9kb/s   :Guitar:  ***
* ελληνικό http: 35-40kb/s (έως και 50kb/s κάτι φορές)
* P2P(bearShare, η ανερχόμενη δύναμη της αρκούδας): έως 400kbps με πολλά connections (περίπου φυσιολογικά δηλαδή, αν και παρατηρούνται προβλήματα).

----------


## papdoux

Σημερα ελαβα το λογαριασμο απο την καλη μας εταιρεια. Μεσα εχει ενα κοκκινο χαρτακι που λεει το εξης ωραιο με ασπρα γραμματ σε κοκκινο φοντο: 

   "Ευχαριστουμε για την προτιμηση σας...
    Και αυτη τη χρονια θα ειμαστε κοντα σας 
    με νεες πρωτοποριακεσ υπηρεσιες που θα
    ανταποκρινονται στις αναγκες σας."

ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ;;;;!!!! :o  :o  :o 
Ενα τετοιο χαρτακι δε μπορουσαν να το ειχαν βαλει νωριτερα, λεγωντας:

  "ΣΑΣ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ, ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΕΣ,
   ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΣΟΥΜΕ, Η ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ
   ΠΡΟΤΕΡΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ
   ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ"

BE COOL, BE COOL,  8)  8)  8)

Επισης, καποιοι να πανε για υπνο γιατι σερνομαι και μεσω proxy...   :Very Happy:  
σοβαρα, ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ...δε μπορω αλλο...φευγω...παραιτουμαι...

----------


## john2gr

Καλύτερα να σταματήσουμε οι περισσότεροι να χρησιμοποιούμε τον proxy γιατί έχει αρχίσει να σέρνεται περισσότερο και από ποτέ,μιλάμε για χειρότερα κι από 28kbps (τα 56k είναι πια πολυτέλεια  :P ).

----------


## yiannakas

είτε προξι είτε όχι πάλι σέρνεται....(κέντρο Αθήνας). Σήμερα μου ήρθε και ο λογοριασμός Ιανουαρίου, σκέφτομαι να μην το πληρώσω...

----------


## yiannakas

είτε προξι είτε όχι πάλι σέρνεται....(κέντρο Αθήνας). Σήμερα μου ήρθε και ο λογοριασμός Ιανουαρίου, σκέφτομαι να μην το πληρώσω...

----------


## SaiTaS

Παιδια σερνεται τρελα.....στο DC και στο Azureus με το ζορι πιανω κανα 15αρι στην καλιτερη με dsl384 (zwgrafou).....ειδικα οταν παω για frozen throne στο bnet εκει παει χειροτερα απο 28αρα..ελεοσ δλδ...τους παιρνω χτες τηλ (πρωτη φορα εβγαλα γραμμη χωρις την κλασσικη 20λεπτη αναμονη) κ μοθ ειπαν τελος ιανουαριου θα εχει φτιαξει (και καλα)....ViVo SuZ Da HeLL!!!!!

----------


## bk

Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα μόνο στο http γιατί αναγκάστηκα να βγάλω τον proxy γιατί δεν δουλεύει. Στα P2P με 256 πιάνω 27ΚΒ.

----------


## boss

Όπως έλεγα ότι μειώσεις γιόκ... έτσι και έγινε, σήμερα είρθε κανονικά ο λογαριασμός για τον 12ο μήνα!

----------


## aguila21

Στο DC++ δεν έχω ξεπεράσει τις τελευταίες ημέρες το 1,5kb/sec.Ακόμα και απο άτομα που πριν λίγες εβδομάδες έπιανα 25-27.Αντίθετα βλέπω να "πέρνουν" απο μένα μέχρι καιμε 10 kb/sec.Ξέρει κανείς πού οφέιλεται;

----------


## yiannakas

> Στα P2P με 256 πιάνω 27ΚΒ.


φίλε είσαι άρχοντας, εγώ με 512 πιάνω το πολύ 15κβ!

----------


## SarahKane

ούτε τον Νοέμβρη πλήρωσα ούτε τον Δεκέμβρη
ούτε προτίθεμαι να πληρώσω και τον Ιανουάριο

ας μου κόψουν την σύνδεση  :P

----------


## BoGe

> ούτε τον Νοέμβρη πλήρωσα ούτε τον Δεκέμβρη
> ούτε προτίθεμαι να πληρώσω και τον Ιανουάριο
> 
> ας μου κόψουν την σύνδεση  :P


Αυτό είναι το λιγότερο.
Άμα το κινήσουν νομικά το θέμα θα συνεχίσεις να μην πληρώνεις ; Γιατί τότε ίσως ζητάνε και τόκους. Εκτός αν προτιμάς να τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια.

----------


## SarahKane

δεν τους συμφέρει η κακή δημοσιότητα   :Laughing:  


μα δεν είναι για τα φράγκα
είναι για το γαμώτο

----------


## yiannakas

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από SarahKane
> 
> ούτε τον Νοέμβρη πλήρωσα ούτε τον Δεκέμβρη
> ούτε προτίθεμαι να πληρώσω και τον Ιανουάριο
> 
> ας μου κόψουν την σύνδεση  :P
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι το λιγότερο.
> Άμα το κινήσουν νομικά το θέμα θα συνεχίσεις να μην πληρώνεις ; Γιατί τότε ίσως ζητάνε και τόκους. Εκτός αν προτιμάς να τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια.


Δεν τους συμφέρει να πάνε στα δικαστήρια. Πολλοί από αυτό το φόρουμ θα πάνε μάρτυρες (και εγώ) εναντίον τους. Μόνο να εκτυπώσεις τις σελίδες αυτού του τόπικ θα έχεις ακλόνητα στοιχεία. 
Ούτε εγώ θα πληρώσω τον Ιανουάριο

----------


## yiannakas

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από SarahKane
> 
> ούτε τον Νοέμβρη πλήρωσα ούτε τον Δεκέμβρη
> ούτε προτίθεμαι να πληρώσω και τον Ιανουάριο
> 
> ας μου κόψουν την σύνδεση  :P
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι το λιγότερο.
> Άμα το κινήσουν νομικά το θέμα θα συνεχίσεις να μην πληρώνεις ; Γιατί τότε ίσως ζητάνε και τόκους. Εκτός αν προτιμάς να τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια.


Δεν τους συμφέρει να πάνε στα δικαστήρια. Πολλοί από αυτό το φόρουμ θα πάνε μάρτυρες (και εγώ) εναντίον τους. Μόνο να εκτυπώσεις τις σελίδες αυτού του τόπικ θα έχεις ακλόνητα στοιχεία. 
Ούτε εγώ θα πληρώσω τον Ιανουάριο

----------


## Paraklas

Φίλοι μια ερώτηση στα γρήγορα: Από Παρασκευή 22/1 έχω LowID στο μουλάρι και αγωνίζωμαι να βρω το λάθος... Μήπως σας έτυχε και σας; Έχω ξηλώσει όλο το δίκτυο μου εδώ (Firewalls,Routers,PC,Xbox etc) αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.. Μήπως αποφάσισε η Vivo να μπλοκάρει κανένα P2P port; - ξέρετε, After Xmas Present..

----------


## papdoux

> Φίλοι μια ερώτηση στα γρήγορα: Από Παρασκευή 22/1 έχω LowID στο μουλάρι και αγωνίζωμαι να βρω το λάθος... Μήπως σας έτυχε και σας; Έχω ξηλώσει όλο το δίκτυο μου εδώ (Firewalls,Routers,PC,Xbox etc) αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.. Μήπως αποφάσισε η Vivo να μπλοκάρει κανένα P2P port; - ξέρετε, After Xmas Present..


Οχι, εμενα μου παιζει μια χαρα. Κανενα προβλημα οσον αφορα το ID. Ομως, τα ιδια ελεγα και για την ταχυτητα πριν 2 μηνες και τωρα ειμαι χαμηλα, πιο χαμηλα, πιο χαμηλα.

----------


## bk

Ο proxy άρχισε πάλι να δουλεύει σωστά μετά τα προβλήματα που είχαμε εχθές το βράδυ. Όσοι τον είχατε ενεργοποιημένο και σας δούλευε σωστά το http, ενεργοποιήστε τον πάλι.  :Smile:

----------


## SaiTaS

Kapoio link gia themata sxetika me proxy???(energopoiisi,leitourgia ktl)

----------


## Mpogias

Αποφάσισα κι εγω με την σειρά μου μετά απο αρκετό καιρό να πάρω την βίβο για να δω τι γίνεται με τα χάλια τους , το ωραίο είναι ότι η υπάλληλος που μου μίλησε με ρώτησε το εξής : &lt;&lt; Μπορείτε να κάνετε την δουλειά σας με την σύνδεση ως έχει?? >> Δεν ήξερα αν έπρεπε να γελάσω ή να την βρίσω ........ Για το πότε θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα ακρα του τάφου σιγή.... ΕΛΕΟΣ ουτε τσαμπα να μας την παρείχαν

----------


## yiannakas

ποιος από εσάς με πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα έχει πληρώσει τον Ιανουάριο και ποιός όχι?

----------


## Kalithea

> Αποφάσισα κι εγω με την σειρά μου μετά απο αρκετό καιρό να πάρω την βίβο για να δω τι γίνεται με τα χάλια τους , το ωραίο είναι ότι η υπάλληλος που μου μίλησε με ρώτησε το εξής : &lt;&lt; Μπορείτε να κάνετε την δουλειά σας με την σύνδεση ως έχει?? >> Δεν ήξερα αν έπρεπε να γελάσω ή να την βρίσω ........ Για το πότε θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα ακρα του τάφου σιγή.... ΕΛΕΟΣ ουτε τσαμπα να μας την παρείχαν


Γιατί εσύ δεν της έκανες την ερώτηση: "*Εσείς μπορείτε να κάνετε τη δουλειά σας βάσει αυτών που μας λέτε στο συμβόλαιο της κάθε σύνδεσης ότι προσφέρετε και βάσει αυτών που πληρώνουμε;*"

----------


## Aramiss

Αν ξερει καποιος απο DSL ας μου απαντησει plzzz.Exω VIVODI 256/128 οταν κατεβαζα full (πριν κανα διμηνο δηλαδη) επιανα 26Kbps.Οταν μου κανουν upload ξερει κανεις ποση ταχυτητα σου κοβει πχ μπορω να κατεβαζω με 16 και να ανεβαζω με 10??Καποιος γνωστος μου ανεφερε πως αν ανεβαζεις με 5Kbps δεν σου επηρεαζει καθολου το download δηλαδη μπορεις να κατεβαζεις με 26Kbps.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ισχυει αυτο???Ψιλοκουφο...Οσο για το αν φτιαξει η VIVODI χλωμο το κοβω ολο ψεμματα λενε αρα με βλεπω παλι 56κ  :Neutral:

----------


## Kalithea

Aramiss, 
 Άν δεν φτιάξει η Vivodi δεν χρειάζεται να πάς ξανα στο παραδοσιακό modemάκι των 56kbps! Δόξα τω θεώ υπάρχουν κι άλλες εταιρίες, καλύτερες, που σέβονται τους πελάτες τους οι οποίοι πληρώνουν και θέλουν να έχουν πραγματικές υπηρεσίες ADSLnet!

----------


## Rama

Aramiss η γραμμή που έχεις είναι 256/128 δηλ 256 Kilobits per second download ΚΑΙ  128 kilobits per second upload. Αυτό από μόνο του λέει οτι έχεις 256kbps ΜΟΝΟ για download ΚΑΙ 128 kbps MONΟ για upload. O γνωστός σου έχει δίκιο.

Σημείωση:
Αν διαιρέσεις με το 8 (8bit = 1 Byte) θα βγάλεις τις ταχύτητες σε kiloBytes per second : 32ΚBytes per sec download ΚΑΙ 16 KBps upload. Οι ταχύτητες αυτές είναι θεωρητικές και επιρεάζονται (μειώνονται) από θόρυβο στην  γραμμή, τον αριθμό των ατόμων που μοιράζονται την γραμμή από τον provider (το γνωστό 50:1), και το ποσο φορτώνουν αυτοί την γραμμή τους. Μετά υπάρχουν και κάποια ζητήματα με τα headers των πακέτων των προτοκόλλων που χρησιμοποιούνται .... Γενικά τα 26 που πιάνεις ΜΑΛΛΟΝ δικαιολογούνται. Και 'γώ με 256/128 χτυπάω το πολύ 27.

----------


## ipo

*Aramiss*, η ταχύτητα του download είναι σχεδόν αναξάρτητη από την ταχύτητα του upload. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κατεβάζεις με μέγιστο 26 KBps όταν δεν ανεβάζεις τίποτα. Αν ανεβάζεις με 10 πάλι θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις με 26. Αν όμως φτάσεις το upload στο όριο των 13-16 KBps, τότε επηρεάζει και την ταχύτητα του download. Αυτό επειδή ακόμα και όταν κατεβάζεις, στέλνονται (upload) πακέτα requet και επιβεβαίωσης, τα οποία, αν ήδη ανεβάζεις με full bandwidth, θα επιβραδύνονται -> άρα θα επιβραδύνεται και το download.

Συνεπώς, αν το μέγιστο upload σου είναι 15 και το περιορίσεις εσύ με κάποιο πρόγραμμα στο 10, δεν θα επηρεαστεί σχεδόν καθόλου το download σου (το πολύ-πολύ από 26 KBps να πάει στα 25 KBps).

----------


## pasas9

yiannakas "ποιος από εσάς με πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα έχει πληρώσει τον Ιανουάριο και ποιός όχι?"
Προτρεχεις?Στις 25 πληρωνω για Δεκεμβριο.
Σε τηλ επικοινωνια ,μου απαντησαν πως δεν θα πληρωσω(ουμε?)για Γεναρη?
Και το κλασικο αρχες Φεβρουαριου θα φτιαξουν τα πραγματα
Εκανα αιτηση καλου κακου για νεα γραμμη απο  πΟΤΕ
Και απο αυτους κερασακι"Πρωτα αιτηση για γραμμη και μετα αιτηση για DSL"
Υπαρχει τροπος να παρω σκετη Dsl γραμμη απο τον πΟΤΕ?

----------


## ipo

> Εκανα αιτηση καλου κακου για νεα γραμμη απο  πΟΤΕ
> Και απο αυτους κερασακι"Πρωτα αιτηση για γραμμη και μετα αιτηση για DSL"
> Υπαρχει τροπος να παρω σκετη Dsl γραμμη απο τον πΟΤΕ?


Μπορείς να κάνεις τις αιτήσεις σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα. Δηλαδή μόλις εγκριθεί η αίτηση για τηλεφωνική γραμμή, πριν σου την περάσουν στο σπίτι, να κάνεις και αίτηση για ADSL. Μάλιστα με τον τρόπο αυτό εξυπηρετείσαι πιο γρήγορα.

Αν θέλεις γραμμή ADSL από ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ αυταρχικά σε υποχρεώνει να έχεις και τηλεφωνική γραμμή, της οποίας το πάγιο θα πληρώνεις κανονικά.

----------


## Mpogias

Τελικά υπαρχει περιπτωση 1 στο 1.000.000 να κανουν αναβάθμιση ή περιμένουν να φύγουν οι μισοί πελάτες έτσι ώστε οι υπόλοιποι να αποκτίσουν την προβλεπόμενη ταχύτητα?? Ας μας πούνε τουλάχιστον ότι απλά τρώνε τα λεφτά μας για να μπορώ να λέω κι εγώ στο κόσμο ότι έγινα χορηγός της βίβο. Έχω καταλήξει να αναπολώ τις μέρες που είχα 56αρι γιατι τότε ήξερα τι δυνατότητες είχα και τις απολάμβανα στο full ενώ το τελευταίο καιρό ο μόνος λογος για τον οποίο θυμάμε τι σύνδεση έχω είναι το συμβόλαιο με την βιβο   :Evil:

----------


## Cellosoul

Ο λογαριασμός μου είναι στα 88,35.Η γραμμή μου είναι του ΟΤΕ (Γλυφάδα).Λέει ότι είναι για τον Δεκέμβρη.Τους πήρα τηλ. και μου είπαν ότι είναι για μισό Δεκέμβρη και όλο τον Ιανουάριο.Τους λέω ότι είχαν αναφερθεί σε αποζημίωση και μου είπαν ότι θα υπάρξει επίσημη ανακοίνωση.Τους λέω "Δηλαδή ζητάτε να πληρώσω για ενάμιση μήνα,λεφτά που αντιστοιχούν στις ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ υπηρεσίες,παρόλο που αυτή τη στιγμή είναι κουτσές???".Μου λέει θα υπάρξει επίσημη ανακοίνωση!!!Δεν τα κατάφερα και της έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο...
Σκέφτομαι να επικαλεστώ λόγους ανωτέρας βίας μπας και μου την διακόψουν τη σύνδεση,η οποία δυστυχώς είναι 6μηνη.

----------


## Cellosoul

Παρεπιπτόντως δεν έχω πληρώσει το λογαριασμό που μου ήρθε και δεν νομίζω ότι θα το κάνω.

----------


## yiannakas

εγώ πήγα στους ακατανόμαστους και με έβαλαν να κάνω αίτηση ότι ζητώ να πάρω ένα μήνα δωρεάν λόγω προβλημάτων σύνδεσης. Μου το υπέγραψε και η υπεύθυνη. Τελικά βλέπω ότι μας δουλεύουν κανονικά γιατί άλλα λένε σε άλλους, άλλα σε μένα...

----------


## Mpogias

Cellosoul βρήκες κι εσύ τη στιγμή να κάνεις συμβόλαιο με τη βίβο. Με το να μην πληρώσεις τον λογαριασμό δεν έχεις να πετύχεις κάτι, αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να καταγγήλεις την σύμβαση αφου η εταιρία εχει χρονικό περιθώριο για να επιδιορθώση οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα έχει δημιουργηθεί...

----------


## Cellosoul

Νομίζω θα δοκιμάσω να επικαλεστώ ανώτερη βία και αν όχι θα τους καταγγείλω (για να μη σου πω ότι θα κάνω και τα 2).Έκανε κανείς καταγγελία?Στην ίδια τη βρωμόντι ή κάπου αλλού?

----------


## Mpogias

Δηλαδή για να πάρεις την αποζημίωση πρέπει να πάς απο εκεί και να κάνεις αίτηση??  Δουλευόμαστε τώρα... Αφού ξέρουν ποιοι έχουν πρόβλημα ή μαλλον ψάχνουν να βρουν κανένα που να μην έχει

----------


## Mpogias

ναι δες νομιζω τις σελίδες 51-54 κάποιοσ εκεί ειναι πολυ περιγραφικός με την αίτηση διακοπής που έκανε μέσω fax

----------


## Mpogias

Πάντως η ανώτερη βία δεν θα τους πεί τίποτα μόνο οι απειλέσ καιη εξύβριση
(Αν και τον τελευταίο καιρό τους έχουν στολίσει για τα καλά)

----------


## Cellosoul

Δυστυχώς θα είναι η πρώτη μου αίτηση διακοπής γιατί περίμενα μπας και φτιάξουν τα πράγματα.Πλέον δεν με ενδιαφέρει ακόμη κι αν αύριο είναι τέλεια.Θα πάω από τα "γραφεία" τους και θα κάνω την αίτηση,μαζί με ένα καλό χεράκι χέσιμο

----------


## pasas9

Περαν απο μενα σε ποσους αλλους ζητησαν να 
στειλουν φαξ με τις αποδειξεις πληρωμων?
Θυμαμε το καλοκαιρι που με στειλαν για την 
ενεργοποιηση απο Δεριγνύ στην 3 Σεπτεμβριου και παλι πισω.
Για να δωσω τα χρηματα στον ταμεια του λογιστηριου. 
Στον Πρωτο λαγαριασμο μου ζητουσαν να πληρωσω
τελη ενεργοποιησης   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Cellosoul

Δεν μου έχει τύχει κάτι τέτοιο ίσως γιατί η σύνδεσή μου είναι από τον Δεκέμβρη.Δεν πάμε κάμποσοι μαζί από εκεί μήπως έχουμε καλύτερη τύχη?

----------


## Paraklas

Εμένα μου έρχονται δυο δυο οι χρεώσεις(!). Πριν λίγες μέρες, παρατήρησα μια χρέωση 90Ευρώ και κάτι από Vivodi.. Μετά από αμέτρητα τηλεφωνήματα και αμέτρητες ώρες στη αναμονή, προσπαθώντας να ανακαλήψουμε, εγώ και το λογιστήριο τις Vivodi πώς βρεθήκανε αυτές οι χρεώσεις.. πήρα την προβλεπόμενη απάντηση.. "Θα σε πάρουμε σε 5 λεπτάκια να σου πούμε" Τα 5 λεπτάκια έγιναν 15, 25, 10 ώρες, 2 μέρες μέχρι που τους πήρα και τους απείλησα ότι θα λάβω νομικά μέτρα εναντίων τους.. Τελικά τί ήταν; Η ενεργοποίηση και τα τέλη εγκατάστασης της γραμμής/modem που είχα κάνει πριν 1 ολόκληρο χρόνο   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   . Τελικά με είχε χρεώσει ο "τεχνικός" που ήρθε σπίτι μου να βρει το πρόβλημα (που τελικά ήταν το ελαττωματικό DSLAM στη Κ.Τουμπα)

----------


## icedfun

Ψάχνετε να βρείτε άκρη και λύση με άτομα που δεν ενδιαφέρονται να σας βοηθήσουν.Η vivodi,σας το λέω για μία ακόμα φορά,ΣΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΕΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ.ΟΛΟΥΣ.Και εσάς και εμένα,και οποιονδήποτε κρατικό "φορέα".Μακάρι να φτιάξουν ΟΛΑ τα προβλήματα και να έχουμε ΟΛΟΙ τις ταχύτητες που πληρώνουμε για να έχουμε.Αλλα και πάλι,ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ ήταν,είναι και θα είναι για ΠΑΝΤΑ.

Εδώ και 2 μήνες τρώμε στην μάπα ένα απίστευτο δούλεμα,που αν είχε συμβεί σε κάποια άλλη χώρα (Αγγλία,Γερμανία,κλπ) η vivodi θα είχε φάει τέτοια πρόστιμα που θα την ανάγκαζαν να κάνει κάτι σοβαρό,η να κλείσει.Κατάφεραν να με πείσουν οτι χάνω τον καιρό μου μαζί τους.Ούτε τηλέφωνα τους πέρνω πιά για τα συνεχή προβλήματα,ούτε ασχολούμε αν θα μου στείλουν η όχι λογαριασμό.Χεσμένο με έχουν,χεσμένους τους έχω.Περιμένω να μου έρθει ο λογαριασμός του Ιανουαρίου για να πάω και να τους τα χώσω στην μάπα και να πάω σε άλλον ISP.

*Ξανατονίζω,το συμβόλαιο δεν γίνεται να σπάσει όσο καιρό έχουν την δικαιολογία της "αναβάθμισης" και ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΤΕ ΤΟ ΨΕΜΑ "Ο ΟΤΕ μας καθυστερεί".Άλλη μια ελληνική εταιρία για γέλια και για κλάμματα.Τίποτα το απίστευτο...

----------


## xantho

Παιδιά δεν αντέχω αλλο . . .

----------


## icedfun

> Παιδιά δεν αντέχω αλλο . . .


Χαλάρωσε,πάρε μια βαθιά ανάσα και ΓΡΑΨΤΟΥΣ.Φίλε,δεν αξίζει,ούτε εσύ,ούτε εγώ,ούτε κανείς να κάθετε πλέον και να ασχολείτε με αυτά τα άτομα απο την στιγμή που δείχνουν οτί η υπόθεση "τηλεπικοινωνίες" είναι η αρπαχτή τους.

ΑΥΤΟΙ?ΑΥΤΟΙ είναι η απάντηση στο μονωπόλιο?!?!Πως να έχεις μια εταιρία που δουλεύει σωστά αν δεν δουλεύει σωστά το σημαντικότερο κομμάτι του οικονομικού της τομέα που είναι το λογιστήριο????ΠΩΣ?

Πώς να κάνεις τους 100.000 (και βάλε,αν δεν κάνω λάθος) κακομοίρηδες να έρθουν σε εσένα όταν δεν μπορείς να ικανοποιήσεις τους λίγους που έχεις?

Όταν ξεκίνησε η παροχή του DSL στην Ελλάδα,κάποιοι φωνάζανε ότι δεν είμασταν έτοιμοι,δεν είχαμε τις υποδομές...Τώρα θυμάμε αυτούς του κάποιους και χτυπάω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο με τις βιαστικές αποφάσεις μου...

Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Paraklas

Σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω από 384kbps σε 500kbps+ λέτε να έχει διαφορά; Αν αποφασίσω να πάω με πΟΤΕ/Forthnet πρέπει να ακυρώσω την υφιστάμενη ADSL (παρέχετε από τον ΟΤΕ) και να ξανακάνω τις αιώνιες αιτήσεις;

----------


## power

> Εδώ και 2 μήνες τρώμε στην μάπα ένα απίστευτο δούλεμα,που αν είχε συμβεί σε κάποια άλλη χώρα (Αγγλία,Γερμανία,κλπ) η vivodi θα είχε φάει τέτοια πρόστιμα που θα την ανάγκαζαν να κάνει κάτι σοβαρό,η να κλείσει.


Εγώ συνεχίζω να πιστεύω οτι μόνο με "βομβαρδισμό" επιστολών στην ΕΕΤΤ μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.Έστω και αν είναι το δικαίωμα διακοπής των συμβολαίων.(Λίγο είναι αυτό?)

----------


## imported_muhaha

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από xantho
> 
> Παιδιά δεν αντέχω αλλο . . .


Μπορεις πάντα να πας με ΟΤΕ σαν πρόσβαση. Ειδικα αν εχεις ελεύθερες πόρτες στην περιοχή σου. Τουλάχιστον μπορείς να τεστάρεις ένα μάτσο ISPs αν μπαίνεις με OTE, ενώ με vivodi έχεις μόνο αυτούς και τη hol.

Το μέγα πρόβλημα είναι σε κείνους που πήραν vivodi και έχουν 6μηνο συμβόλαιο. Μια και η προσφορά του modem πήγαινε με 6μήνες *πρόσβαση από τη vivodi*, δε νομίζω να υπάρχει κάτι το μεμπτό να περάσουν σε hol και να κρατήσουν την πρόσβαση. Παρακαλώ κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει ή να διαψεύσει το παραπάνω.

Αυτό που ανησυχεί εμένα είναι ότι από το Δεκέμβρη που αρχίσανε τα όργανα μέχρι και τώρα η εταιρία αυτή το μόνο που εξέδωσε ήταν ένα λιτό δελτίο τύπου που μιλάει για αναβάθμιση γενικότερα. Το customer care διαρκώς παίζει το ρόλο .. αερόσακου και ο καιρός περνά χαρούμενα. Μήπως, αρχίζω να ρωτώ, μήπως δεν πρέπει να περιμένουμε πια κάτι από αυτούς; Ή να το πω αλλιώς, τι είναι αυτό που μου διασφαλίζει ως πελάτη ότι θα υπάρξει λύση του προβλήματος σε εύλογο διάστημα, δεδομένης της παρόδου δύο μηνών και της μη ορατής κινητικότητας από τη μεριά της εταιρίας.

Παρακαλώ για τα σχόλιά σας.
Φιλικά,
muhaha

----------


## George978

axaxaxa LMAO ROFL @icedfun

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  φοβερη υπογραφη τι να λεμε τωρα. Λοιπον ελειπα 2 μερες και σημερα το πρωι ειπα να το ανοιξω να δω τι εγινε. Ειναι πολυ γρηγορο σε browsing αλλα σε καποιες σελιδες εκανε κατι κολπα, θα το ονομασω "λοξυγγας" και εξηγουμε

ενω ανοιγει τη μιση σελιδα κανει μια παυση 3 δευτερολεπτα και μετα συνεχιζει την θπολοιπη.

----------


## yiannakas

παιδιά από χθες σέρνεται υπερβολικά (περιοχή εξαρχείων κέντρο αθήνας)

----------


## Paraklas

Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα: Λογαριασμός Μήνα: 300 Ευρώ!!!!!!!!!!!!! Φαίνεται ότι ο φανταστικός μου φίλος ή ο άλλος μου εαυτός άνοιξε Υποκατάστημα (Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του λογιστηρίου τους) σας παρακαλώ και έχει και αυτός 384 ADSL σύνδεση.. Νεότερα όταν θα με πάρουν πίσω (I wish) μόλις βρούνε που τα κάνανε σκατά πάλι..

----------


## Kalithea

Καλές δουλειές στο νέο σου υποκατάστημα!!  :P  :P   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## icedfun

@George978
Thanx φίλε  :Smile:  

@Parakalas,γιατί κάτι μου λέει οτι εκτελούν την γνωστή τακτική "κόψε-ράψε"?Την συγκεκριμένη μου υπόθεση την στηρίζω σε 2 απλούς λόγους.
1. Σε μερικά άτομα (μεταξύ αυτών και εγώ) ο λογαριασμός είναι υπερβολικά μικρός
2. Σε άλλους (κυρίως του περισσότερους) ο λογαριασμός θυμίζει καλές παλίες pstn ημέρες.

*Μήπως,λέω,μήπως στο λογιστήριο τα έχουν κάνει τόσο ΚΩΛΟΣ,που για να καλύψουν τα ποσά που χάνουν πάνε να τα πάρουν απο αλλού?Λέω τώρα...Απίθανη περίπτωση,αλλά με αυτούς τους ερασιτέχνες ΟΛΑ να τα περιμένεις.

----------


## Paraklas

Θα δούμε αύριο τι έχουν να πούνε.. Τους ξεκαθάρισα ότι θέλω πίσω μέχρι και το τελευταίο ευρώ και με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι έτσι θα γίνει. Μέχρι να με φτάσουν στο αμήν και να πάω με άλλη εταιρεία.

----------


## ipo

*icedfun*, όχι. Δεν κάνουν τέτοια χαζά πράματα.

Έχουν δει ότι η επιχείρηση πάει για κλείσιμο, οπότε έκοψαν τις συνδρομές για τη διασύνδεση με τους ξένους ISP, πουλάνε τον εξοπλισμό που έχουν εγκαταστήσει στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ (γι' αυτό έχουν πιτάρει τα λίγα εναπομείναντα DSLAM) και ζητάνε υπέργογκα ποσά. Την άνοιξη θα κηρύξουν μία ωραία πτώχευση και οι διευθυντές θα πάνε ταξίδι στις Σεϋχέλες με τα χρήματά σας.

Άμα είναι να κάνουμε τους έξυπνους και να διατεινόμαστε ότι μυριζόμαστε πονηριές, συνωμοσίες και δολοπλοκίες, να το κάνουμε κάνουμε καλά τουλάχιστον!

 :Guitar:   :Guitar:   :Guitar:   :Guitar:

----------


## xantho

> Έχουν δει ότι η επιχείρηση πάει για κλείσιμο, οπότε έκοψαν τις συνδρομές για τη διασύνδεση με τους ξένους ISP, πουλάνε τον εξοπλισμό που έχουν εγκαταστήσει στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ (γι' αυτό έχουν πιτάρει τα λίγα εναπομείναντα DSLAM) και ζητάνε υπέργογκα ποσά. Την άνοιξη θα κηρύξουν μία ωραία πτώχευση και οι διευθυντές θα πάνε ταξίδι στις Σεϋχέλες με τα χρήματά σας.


Αυτό το γνωρίζεις από κάπου η το υποθέτεις?   :Drowned:

----------


## yiannakas

πάντως τον ιανουάριο εγώ δεν τον πληρώνω

----------


## ipo

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ipo
> 
> Έχουν δει ότι η επιχείρηση πάει για κλείσιμο, οπότε έκοψαν τις συνδρομές για τη διασύνδεση με τους ξένους ISP, πουλάνε τον εξοπλισμό που έχουν εγκαταστήσει στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ (γι' αυτό έχουν πιτάρει τα λίγα εναπομείναντα DSLAM) και ζητάνε υπέργογκα ποσά. Την άνοιξη θα κηρύξουν μία ωραία πτώχευση και οι διευθυντές θα πάνε ταξίδι στις Σεϋχέλες με τα χρήματά σας.
> 
> 
> Αυτό το γνωρίζεις από κάπου η το υποθέτεις?


Νομίζω ότι ήταν να πάνε στο Πουκέτ, αλλά υπό τον φόβο του Tsunami 2, αποφάσισαν τελικά Σεϋχέλες.

Προφανώς κάνω πλάκα σε όλα τα παραπάνω. Με την υπερβολική γραφή, ήθελα να δείξω ότι μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι συνωμοσία θέλουμε, αλλά καλό είναι να μην το κάνουμε, διότι δεν κερδίζουμε κάτι. Μόνο εντυπώσεις δημιουργούμε.

Η νύξη πήγαινε στον συμφορουμίτη που είπε ότι το λογιστήριο καλύπτει τα κενά του, χρεώνοντας όποιον του κατέβει.

----------


## coftaras

> πάντως τον ιανουάριο εγώ δεν τον πληρώνω


Εμένα μου ηρθε ο Δεκέμβριος. Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά αν θα τον πληρώσω ολόκληρο. Επειδή το πρόβλημα ήταν από 19/12 (περίπου) - 17/1 (περίπου) και θέλοντας να είμαι σωστός σκέφτομαι να πληρώσω τα μισά τον Δεκέμβριο και τα μισά του Ιανουαρίου .Βέβαια θα προηγηθεί μια επίσκεψη στην vivodi μέσα στην εβδομάδα για να βάλω τις φωνές σχετικά με την χρέωση. Είμαι διατεθειμένος να φτάσω μέχρι και στο λογιστήριο .Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι θα μου πουν .Δουλεύω σε λογιστήριο και έτσι δεν θα μπορέσουν να μου που λ@λ@κιες .  :Evil:

----------


## apalos

λοιπον εχω αρχισει και θορυβουμαι με ολο το θεμα λογιστηριου οποτε μολις τωρα τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και τους ειπα ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κανω για να ερχετε λογαριασμος και οχι να χρεωνετε στην πιστωτικη ...

Η δικη μου ιστορια ειναι "λιγο" καλυτερη. Απο την ωρα που εκανα "παραγγελια" γραμμης εκαναν 15 μερες να την ενεργοποιησουν.
Εδω και ενα μηνα παιρνω σχεδον ανα 3 μερες τους "κυριους"
και ζηταω username, password (δεν ειχα παραγγειλει εξοπλισμο). Μετα απο ΠΟΛΛΕΣ προσπαθειες μου λεει ενας ανθρωπος μα παραγγειλατε εξοπλισμο και τα user,pass θα εθουν με το modem ....Δεχτηκα τον εξοπλισμο παρολο που ειχα και δεσμευτηκα 6 μηνες ...
(ΕΙΜΑΙ 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν ειχα παραγγειλει εξοπλισμο)
τα συμπερασματα δικα σας ....

P.S :ευτυχως εχω συνδεση hol απο τη δουλεια και κανω χρηση της γραμμης  αυτον το μηνα  :Smile:  και παει και πολυ καλα αν ενδιαφερεστε ...
Παντως ακομα δεν εχει ερ8ει χρεωση και ΔΕΝ υπαρχει χρεωση οπως με διαβεβαιωσαν απο το λογιστηριο...

(την αιτηση παντως για να πληρωνω σε ταχυδρομειο και οχι με πιστωτικη 8α την κανω + 8α στειλω αιτηση στην τραπεζα να μην εγγρινει καμια πρηρωμη προς αυτους σε περιπτωση που με "γραψουν" + ΘΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΩ ΑΝΤΙΤΥΠΟ ΜΕ ημερομηνια ωρα αποστολης της αιτησης και ας κοψουν το λαιμο τους )

----------


## Paraklas

:Mr. Green:   "Θα σε πάρουμε τηλέφωνο μόλις βρούμε το λάθος" - Πιθανή απάντηση    :Mr. Green: 




> Είμαι διατεθειμένος να φτάσω μέχρι και στο λογιστήριο

----------


## KyR-X

> *icedfun*, όχι. Δεν κάνουν τέτοια χαζά πράματα.
> 
> Έχουν δει ότι η επιχείρηση πάει για κλείσιμο, οπότε έκοψαν τις συνδρομές για τη διασύνδεση με τους ξένους ISP, πουλάνε τον εξοπλισμό που έχουν εγκαταστήσει στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ (γι' αυτό έχουν πιτάρει τα λίγα εναπομείναντα DSLAM) και ζητάνε υπέργογκα ποσά. Την άνοιξη θα κηρύξουν μία ωραία πτώχευση και οι διευθυντές θα πάνε ταξίδι στις Σεϋχέλες με τα χρήματά σας.
> 
> Άμα είναι να κάνουμε τους έξυπνους και να διατεινόμαστε ότι μυριζόμαστε πονηριές, συνωμοσίες και δολοπλοκίες, να το κάνουμε κάνουμε καλά τουλάχιστον!


Nope, thats a πΟΤΕτζής wishfull thinking. It wont happen.

Και *apalos* (ωραίο avatar  :Wink: ) ο εξοπλισμός έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν χρεώνεται. Αν ήταν να μην τον πλήρωνες δεν θα στον έστελναν.

----------


## apalos

Kyr-X το ξερω οτι δεν χρεωνετε, δεν ειναι το θεμα αν θα χρεωνοτανε η οχι 
ΤΟ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ ειναι που βαζουνε την x,y γραμματεα στο help-desk και πεταει μπαρουφες με απιστευτους ρυθμους
ΤΟ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ ειναι που νομιζουν οτι η σχεση ΟΛΩΝ οσων περνουν τηλεφωνο εκει ειναι αντιστοιχη με τη δικη τους (εχουν και ECDL αμ πως :ο) 
και μολις κανεις κουβεντα για ΑΤΜ traffic, ppp η οτιδηποτε πανω απο τα "βασικα"
παιρνεις απαντηση "μισο λεπτο να σασ συνδεσω με το αρμοδιο τμημα" (αυτο που ειναι υπευθυνος ο Tanembaum βρε χαζουλη ...)

για να μην θεωρηθω καφρος δεν περιμενω να ξερει να μου απαντησει σε αυτα ΑΠΛΑ να μην μου κανουν τον εξυπνο, λεγοντας ηλιθιοτητες...

και τελος ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ  :Smile: 
Φιλικα 
Ηλιας

----------


## largo

Μαρούσι.

Σέρνομαι εδω και 7 ημέρες περίπου. Στο τηλέφωνο μου λενε (μετα απο ΩΡΕΣ αναμονη) ότι Θα Φτιάξει...

Κώστας

----------


## KyR-X

Εγω πάντος ήξερα ακριβώς τι έπρεπε να ζητήσω και ακριβώς τι είχα να περιμένω απο αυτούς. Ίσως να με φοβήθηκε το μάτι τους και με εξυπηρέτησαν κανονικά χωρίς προβλήματα στη σύνδεση κτλπ :P
Απο την άλλη να πήγαινα ΟΤΕ και να έκανα το ίδιο, δεν θα είχε αποτέλεσμα, γιατί εκεί δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί κανενός.  Όμως οτι ανεβαίνει κατεβαίνει και δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι στη θέση τους όταν θα κατεβαίνει.

----------


## apalos

> για να μην θεωρηθω καφρος δεν περιμενω να ξερει να μου απαντησει σε αυτα ΑΠΛΑ να μην μου κανουν τον εξυπνο, λεγοντας ηλιθιοτητες...,


γιατι υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που δεν τα ξερουν και καταφερνουν να τους κοροιδεψουν επεiδη διαβασαν ενα manual παραπανω η καποιος τους εχει χαρτακια με    BOFH (c) excuses

----------


## gastone_21

> Kyr-X το ξερω οτι δεν χρεωνετε, δεν ειναι το θεμα αν θα χρεωνοτανε η οχι 
> ΤΟ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ ειναι που βαζουνε την x,y γραμματεα στο help-desk και πεταει μπαρουφες με απιστευτους ρυθμους 
> ΤΟ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ ειναι που νομιζουν οτι η σχεση ΟΛΩΝ οσων περνουν τηλεφωνο εκει ειναι αντιστοιχη με τη δικη τους (εχουν και ECDL αμ πως :ο) 
> και μολις κανεις κουβεντα για ΑΤΜ traffic, ppp η οτιδηποτε πανω απο τα "βασικα" 
> παιρνεις απαντηση "μισο λεπτο να σασ συνδεσω με το αρμοδιο τμημα" (αυτο που ειναι υπευθυνος ο Tanembaum βρε χαζουλη ...) 
> 
> για να μην θεωρηθω καφρος δεν περιμενω να ξερει να μου απαντησει σε αυτα ΑΠΛΑ να μην μου κανουν τον εξυπνο, λεγοντας ηλιθιοτητες... 
> 
> και τελος ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ  
> ...


τότε γιατί μας τα λές όλα αυτά ??? btw σε προηγουμενο σου ποστ είδα ότι έχεις πάρει HOL (τον μεγαλύτερο dealer της νινο δλδ) ,και μαλιστα μας πληροφορείς ότι "πάει και πάρα πολύ καλά" ... τι θα μας προτεινες δλδ να πάμε να πάρουμε και εμείς ??? ααα!!! παραλίγο να το ξεχάσω στο φορουμ της HOL γράφεις ?
Φιλικά
Gastone

----------


## KyR-X

Δεν γίνεται να μην βάλουνε ανίδεους γραμματείς, ολοι με συμβάσεις δουλεύουν, 8μήνου 6 μήνου, αν παρατηρήσεις σπάνια θα ακούσεις την ίδια φωνή για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Κακός βέβαια και αυτό δείχνει τη κατάντια των επιχειρήσεων στο τόπο μας, χώρια που τηυν ώρα που θα σου μιλάει θα πρέπει να κάνει και σπασίματα αλά Γκάλης για να αποφεύγει τα κωλόχερα των προϊσταμένων. :P  :Smile:

----------


## Spyrosss

> χώρια που τηυν ώρα που θα σου μιλάει θα πρέπει να κάνει και σπασίματα αλά Γκάλης για να αποφεύγει τα κωλόχερα των προϊσταμένων. :P


ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΧΧΧΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  :Mr. Green:

----------


## apalos

gastonE  ΟΧΙ 
απλα λεω οτι η hol παει καλα σε ανθρωπους που δεν θελουν να "κοψουν" την γραμμη και να περιμενουν τον οτε ... δεν εχω κανενα συμφερον believe me  :Smile: 
προσωπικες εμπειριες γραφω προς θεου...
Αν διαβασεις hol εχω απο τη δουλεια μου σε αλλη εταιρια και την χρησιμοποιω σπιτι ... η συνδεση της vivo εδω και ενα μηνα δεν εχει ερθει  :Smile: 
Kyr-x δεν τους βαζω that was my point απλα εχω μικρη ανεκτικοτητα στις βλακειες  :Smile: 
καλυτερα 1000000 φορες να μου πουν "συγγνωμη κυριε δεν ξερω και στο κατω κατω ειμαι ο τελευταιος τροχος της αμαξης μην τα χωνεις σε μενα...."
Τουλαχιστον θα το εκτιμουσα ...

----------


## gastone_21

> χώρια που τηυν ώρα που θα σου μιλάει θα πρέπει να κάνει και σπασίματα αλά Γκάλης για να αποφεύγει τα κωλόχερα των προϊσταμένων.


μου έβαλες κάτι ιδέες τώρα  :P 



> καλυτερα 1000000 φορες να μου πουν "συγγνωμη κυριε δεν ξερω και στο κατω κατω ειμαι ο τελευταιος τροχος της αμαξης μην τα χωνεις σε μενα...." 
> Τουλαχιστον θα το εκτιμουσα ...


είσαι σωστός .. για φαντάσου όμως έαν ακούσει κανένας κάφρος εκει μέσα τα παιδάκια να τα λένε αυτά σε εσένα και εμένα τι θα γίνει ? got my point   :Wink:

----------


## apalos

απολυτα  :Smile: 
εγω λεω να παμε να δειρουμε απο διευθυντη πωλησεων και πανω και να φυγουμε :P
φανταστειτε μια ωρα με τον CEO τις vivo 

ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΡΝΩ ΟΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΧΩΡΙς ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ?

----------


## princess

[quote="gastone_21"]


> χώρια που τηυν ώρα που θα σου μιλάει θα πρέπει να κάνει και σπασίματα αλά Γκάλης για να αποφεύγει τα κωλόχερα των προϊσταμένων.


 επειδη πηγα και εκανα την αιτηση μου στα γραφεια τους, το πιθανοτερο ειναι να κανει τα σπασιματα μη της βγαλει το ματι η διπλανη της με το μικροφωνο... τεσσερεις κοπελιτσες σε ενα γραφειο κατι παραπανω απο εναμιση μετρο, κ*λο με κ*λο να προσπαθουν να τα βγαλουν περα...

----------


## Kalithea

Μου ήρθε ο λογαριασμός ο πρώτος! Μου χρεώνουν τα τέλη σύνδεσης τα οποία τα είχα πληρώσει όταν έκανα το συμβόλαιο...Κι αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στα πάνδινα που έχουν περάσει κάποιοι άλλοι!

Αυτά!
Φιλικά, someone!

----------


## George978

εγω τελευταια φορα που πηγα στα γραφεια τους οι τηλεφωνητριες παιζανε "το σπασμενο τηλεφωνο" , ωραια περνουσανε  :Very Happy:

----------


## chatasos

> τεσσερεις κοπελιτσες σε ενα γραφειο κατι παραπανω απο εναμιση μετρο, κ*λο με κ*λο να προσπαθουν να τα βγαλουν περα...





> εγω τελευταια φορα που πηγα στα γραφεια τους οι τηλεφωνητριες παιζανε "το σπασμενο τηλεφωνο" , ωραια περνουσανε


  :Office Desk:   :Office Desk:   :Office Desk:   :Office Desk:  

Τουλάχιστον λένε τίποτα από εμφάνιση? 
Απλά για να ξέρουμε και το γούστο του προϊσταμένου   :Shocked:

----------


## sam727

Hello guys...
Μετα απο τα γνωστά προβλήματα b/w που αντιμετωπιζουμε απο τα μέσα Δεκέμβριου και αφου η λύση έρχεται την ΄"επόμενη εβδομάδα" (αλήθεια , ποιανού μήνα ??) σήμερα έφαγα άλλο ένα χαστούκι με τους λογαριασμους.
Ζήτησα αντίγραφο της καρτέλλας μου από το λογιστήριο διότι υπάρχει στο τελευταίο λογαριασμό μου ένα υπόλοιπο ασχετο...Και τι να δω !!!
1. Δεν έχουν καταχωρήσει 2 μηνων πληρωμές !!! 
2. Η αξία της adsl μου μεταβάλεται κάθε μήνα (κατι λίγα ευρώ) πάνω κάτω λες και είναι μετοχή !! Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν το είχα προσέξει....

Προσοχή λοιπον στους λογαριασμούς γιατι *πλέον* δεν πιστεύω στο τυχαίο αλλα στο εσκεμμένο λάθος. 
Ηδη έκανα αίτηση Ote Access και έχω σκοπό να μιλήσω με το INKA για να τους καταγγείλω.
ΑΜΑ ΠΙΑ !!!! τι νομιζουν οτι ειμαστε ? Μαλ**** ?
 :Evil:

----------


## icedfun

> Τουλάχιστον λένε τίποτα από εμφάνιση? 
> Απλά για να ξέρουμε και το γούστο του προϊσταμένου


Διαλεγμένες μία-μία είναι.Την καλύτερη φωνή πάντος την έχει μια βλαχούλα εκει μέσα,γύρω στα 40 something.Νιεεεεε  :Laughing:  

*Οπως πάντα,όταν κάποιος πάει να μιλήσει "χιουμοριστικά" και να πεί "Το καφενείο βαράει διάλυση και το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε",αμέσως θα βρεθεί κάποιος να του την πεί και να τον βγάλει υπάλληλο του πΟΤΕ...κακομοιριές τελευταίου επιπέδου.  :Twisted Evil:  

Εγώ δηλαδή που έχω φάει τα ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ απο την vivodi,όποιον βρίσκω να την υποστηρίζει να τον λέω υπάλληλο...  :Laughing:  

*Όταν με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ISP πιάνω 45+ και με την vivodi πιάνω 30 και κάτι ψιλά,να περιμένω βελτίωση ή ως εκεί θα φτάσει?Απορία...

----------


## Kalithea

Κάτι έχει υποθεί για συνδέσεις για να τεστάρουμε πώς είναι σε άλλες εταιρίες όπως η HOL. Πώς γίνεται αυτό; Υπάρχουν συνδέσεις ADSL για να τεστάρεις;

----------


## Paraklas

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει γιατί το πάγιο κάθε μήνα αλλάζει συνέχεια όπως λέει ο φίλος μας sam727; Μου συμβαίνει και μένα από τις αρχές (Έχω σύνδεση εδώ και 1 χρόνο). 'Εχω μεταβολές 10Ευρω πάνω κάτω κάθε φορά.

----------


## cbsf

Να σου πω. To λογιστήριό τους χρησιμοποιεί αλγόριθμους δανεισμένους από το τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης:

*r=(k^m)*Random(n)*

όπου:
- *r*, η απάντηση προς τον πελάτη (χρέωση σε €, βδομάδες μέχρι την επίλυση του προβλήματος κλπ)
- *k*, φυσικός αριθμός >0.
- *m*, φυσικός αριθμός >0.
- *n*, φυσικός αριθμός >0.

Προσοχή! Η μεταβλητή m εξαρτάται από τον ανάδρομο Ερμή, η k από τα καιρικά φαινόμενα, και η n από την όρεξη του εκάστοτε υπαλλήλου.

----------


## Paraklas

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Καλό!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά καλημέρα.Είναι τρίτη πρωί και κάτι άρχισε και γίνεται.Έχω Vivo μέσω ΟΤΕ και απο τις 15 Δεκεμβρη μέχρι χθές επιανα κλασικά χάλια ταχύτητες τύπου 6ο download αλλά πάντα σταθερά 142-143 upload.Από χθές όμως και σήμερα πιάνω 200 σταθερά.Από το ολότελα καλή και η παναγιώταινα όμως.Άντε να δουμε, θα πιάσω τις καλύτερρες υπηρεσίες που μας υπόσχονταν σε σχέση με πριν την αναβάθμιση?
Είναι όνειρο το 350-380 άραγε?  :Sad:

----------


## largo

> Παιδιά καλημέρα.Είναι τρίτη πρωί και κάτι άρχισε και γίνεται.Έχω Vivo μέσω ΟΤΕ και απο τις 15 Δεκεμβρη μέχρι χθές επιανα κλασικά χάλια ταχύτητες τύπου 6ο download αλλά πάντα σταθερά 142-143 upload.Από χθές όμως και σήμερα πιάνω 200 σταθερά.Από το ολότελα καλή και η παναγιώταινα όμως.Άντε να δουμε, θα πιάσω τις καλύτερρες υπηρεσίες που μας υπόσχονταν σε σχέση με πριν την αναβάθμιση?
> Είναι όνειρο το 350-380 άραγε?


Και στο Μαρούσι απο σήμερα κάτι γίνεται. Οχι θεαματικό, αλλά δεν σέρνομαι πλέον. Περίπου στο 50% της γραμμής.

Κώστας

----------


## cbsf

Streaming! Δοκιμάστε streaming! Shoutcast ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε. Αυτό είναι το πιο ενδεικτικό test...

----------


## George978

> Να σου πω. To λογιστήριό τους χρησιμοποιεί αλγόριθμους δανεισμένους από το τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης:
> 
> *r=(k^m)*Random(n)*
> 
> όπου:
> - *r*, η απάντηση προς τον πελάτη (χρέωση σε €, βδομάδες μέχρι την επίλυση του προβλήματος κλπ)
> - *k*, φυσικός αριθμός >0.
> - *m*, φυσικός αριθμός >0.
> - *n*, φυσικός αριθμός >0.
> ...


AXAXXAXAXAXAXAXXAXAXAXXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXXAXAXA ΕΛΕΟΣ ΡΕΕΕΕ ΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## whitehed

Ναι σ***α....Results from broadband speed test recorded on Tuesday, 25 January 2005, 09:55.

Your Connection
Direction
 Actual Speed
 True Speed (estimated)

Downstream 63 Kbps (7.9 KB/sec) 68 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
Upstream 108 Kbps (13.5 KB/sec) 116 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
 :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## George978

πωπω φιλε...."στη δραπετσωνα πια δεν εχουμε ζωη" θα μας αφιερωνει η βιβο σε λιγο

----------


## icedfun

Πώς ΤΟΛΜΑΤΕ να λέτε οτι η VIVODI,αυτός ο γίγαντας,ο κωλοσός(ναι έτσι γράφεται),αυτό το απίστευτο δημιούργημα που ήρθε να μας σώσει απο τον Σεχτάν ΟΤΕ,πως τολμάτε να λέτε οτι ακόμα σέρνεται...6 μέρες πρίν δώσουν την τελική λύση...

Η υπόσχεση είναι υπόσχεση και έχει αναγραφεί μαζί με άλλες στην πλάκα των χιλίων υποσχέσεων που έχω κρυμμένη καλά κάτω απο το κρεβάτι μου στην αριστερή πίσω γωνία."ΤΟ ΜΠΑΝΤΓΟΥΙΝΤΘ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΕΙ,και ως φλόγα θα πέσει στους άπιστους που θα καούν και θα βράσουν στα τσουκάλια του ακατονόμαστου".

Σοβαρές πληροφορίες που έχω,είναι οτι στην Vivodi ζητήσανε εξορκισμό καθώς 1 ημέρα πριν το περίφημο crash,είχε περάσει αιφνιδιαστικά ο κ. Μητ/κης  :Shocked:  .

 :Laughing:  Πέρα απο την πλάκα,δεν πάμε μια βόλτα απο τα γραφεία τους να μας δώσουν ένα χαρτί υπογεγραμμένο που να λέει οτι το πρόβλημα θα έχει λυθεί την τάδε ημερομηνία?Θα βοηθούσε αρκετά...

----------


## pasas9

Δεν υπαρχει διαφυγει για μενα τουλαχιστον οχι αμεσα  :Evil:  
21 /01/05 αιτηση για νεα τηλ. γραμμη 09/02/05 η ενεργοποιηση.
Το καλυτερο"Αιτηση για DSL μια βδομαδα μετα την ενεργοποιηση"  :Shocked:  
Κι ας ξερω ηδη τον αριθμο που θα εχω  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
 Το αλλο φρουτο η HOL γιατι δινει συνδεσεις 3 μηνων και ανω?
Ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει τροπος να παρω απ αυτην μονο μηνα?
Το πακετο αοριστου αλλα σε βαση εξαμηνου συμβολαιου
το ξερετε?Τι στο διατανο,αλλα αφου συνεργαζεται με την Βιβο
τι περιμενω θα μου πειτε....

----------


## George978

ρε συ δε καταλαβαινεις ελληνικα? το εχουμε πει πολλες φορες 

ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΙΒΟΔΙ. Παρτε το χαμπαρι ρε θα μεινετε στο 8 κβ/δ μεχρι να χαλασουν ή να σκουριασουν τα dslam.

----------


## icedfun

@George978,δεν νομίζω να μείνουμε σε τέτιες αισχρές ταχύτητες για πάντα...

Τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες έχω

30-34Kb servers εσωτερικού
25-30Κb servers εξωτερικού

Στο streaming κάνει κοψίματα ανά 3 λεπτά απο εκεί που έκανε ανα δευτερόλεπτο,σε online games πάει μέτρια στο εσωτερικό ενώ για έξω ούτε που να το σκέφτομαι...

----------


## nixx

...ούτε ο Φώσκολος να το έγραφε αυτό το thread  :Very Happy: 

nixx

----------


## yiannakas

εγώ σερνόμουν μέχρι σήμερα, σήμερα από 6kb/sec ανέβηκα στα 20kb/sec. Υποτίθεται ότι έχω 512dsl (του κ#λου όπως αποδείχθηκε τελικά)

----------


## Paraklas

> Στο streaming κάνει κοψίματα ανά 3 λεπτά απο εκεί που έκανε ανα δευτερόλεπτο


Δοκιμάζεις το http://www.di.fm - MP3 Streams στο Winamp σε παρακαλώ; Έχει κάτι μέρες που προσπαθώ να ακούσω λίγη μουσική χωρίς κοψίματα κλπ.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gastone_21

> ρε συ δε καταλαβαινεις ελληνικα? το εχουμε πει πολλες φορες 
> 
> ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΙΒΟΔΙ. Παρτε το χαμπαρι ρε θα μεινετε στο 8 κβ/δ μεχρι να χαλασουν ή να σκουριασουν τα dslam.


Τώρα αυτό που το ξέρεις , έχεις κάποια πληροφόρηση ? Δεν κάνω πλάκα τώρα αυτό που λές το ξέρεις απο κάπου γιατί εάν ναι και εγώ που δεν αντιμετωπίζω τα προβλήματα σας να σηκωθώ να φύγω απο τώρα.
Εάν το λές έτσι ... εεε τι να σου πώ ?

----------


## SaiTaS

Παιδια κανω ενα bandwith test απο το site της vivo κ μου βγαζει το εξης τρελο..

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (* .* .* .* )
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 0,32 s
Bandwidth: 6.436,71 Kbps (804,59 KBps)

Το ακομη πιο τρελο ομως ειναι οτι ενω μου βγαζει τετοια νουμερα, το packet-loss παραμενει ωσ εχει, οπωσ κ το υψηλο latency...any ideas


PS.εκανα register για τη demo της HOL αλλα..........Μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως μπαινω με αυτην αντι για την default τησ vivo??????----ναι noob σχετικα με το dsl  οπως καταλαβατε :Very Happy:

----------


## nixx

SaiTaS, με τι browser κάνεις το bandwidth test ; Έχει αναφερθεί αρκετές φορές ότι λειτουργεί σωστά μόνο με Internet Explorer.

Για τα υπόλοιπα, δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω, μάλλον θα αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος  :Smile: 

nixx

----------


## pasas9

SaiTaS http://support.hol.gr/online/support...spx?mid=140;32
Αλλα πρωτα κανε backup στο Advanced/System την υπαρχουσα συνδεση.

----------


## jasonpap

νομιζω οτι σε full LLU το demo της hol δε δουλευει.Μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει/διαψεύσει κάποιος;  :Guitar:

----------


## SaiTaS

Δικιο ειχες NIX...με Firefox εκανα το τεστ την τελευταια φορα...τωρα το εκανα με ΙΕ κ Voila

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (*.*.*.*)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 5,08 s
Bandwidth: 403,54 Kbps (50,44 KBps)

Ανησυχησα κ γω προς στιγμη...ειπα..."ΒΡΕ ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΘΑΥΜΑ ΤΗΣ Η ΒΙΒΟ??"... Ονειρο ηταν τελικα!

για το full llu τηα δοκιμασω κ θα σου πω jason

----------


## smike

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Γράφω από την δουλειά στα γρήγορα.....
Είμαι, δυστυχώς, συδρομητής βιβο από τα τέλη Σεμπτέμβρη. Η 

σύνδεσή μου 384 dynamic  shared llu και dsl phone στο Ν. 

Ηράκλειο. Τα προβλήματα ξεκίνησαν από τα μέσα Οκτώβρη με το 

dsl phone. Για να μην πολυλογώ, αυτά έχουν λυθεί τώρα και 

αυτό που καίει είναι το internet. Το internet το 

χρησιμοποιώ κυρίως για online μεταφράσεις και για κανένα 

multiplayer (conqueronline εν αναμονή του WoW).Το πρόβλημα 

ξεκίνησε αρχές Δεκέμβρη. Τα πρώτα σημάδια lag άρχιζαν να 

διαφαίνονται στον ορίζοντα. Μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή, όλα 

πήγαιναν καλά ή τουλάχιστον υποφερτά. είχα τεστάρει την 

γραμμή στα τέλη Οκτώβρη, με actual timing σε download από 

Ms kai Ati. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν περίπου 430 Kbps. Έτσι 

λοιπόν και γώ ησύχασα και συνέχισα την κανονική χρήση.

Στις αρχές Δεκέμβρη όμως, άρχισαν τα πρώτα προβλήματα. Το 

lag στο conquer μου ήταν άγνωστο μεχρι τότε από τότε όμως 

γίναμε αχώριστοι φίλοι.... Σιγά σιγά μου γνώρισε και άλλους 

φίλους του, όπως για παράδειγμα τον κολλητό του το 

disconnect. Με αυτόν ειδικά τα πάμε πολύ καλά τώρα 

τελευταία.... Πέρα από την πικρή διάθεση χιούμορ, δεν 

έμεινα με σταυρωμένα χέρια. Έπεσαν τα σχετικά τηλέφωνα στο 

γνωστό τηλέφωνο και η απάντηση ήρθε σχεδόν αμέσως από 

κάποιον νεαρό στο τηλέφωνο ότι δηλαδή αναβαθμίζουν το 

δίκτυό τους και μέχρι το νέο έτος θα είναι είναι τα 

πράγματα όπως πριν και ακόμα καλύτερα. Ειδικά στο τελευταίο 

αναφέρθηκε κατ’ επανάληψη ο νεαρός. Τι να κάνω λοιπόν και 

γω, αν και δεν μου καλάρεσε να είμαι 3 εβδομάδες με 

προβλήματα, ωστόσο το κατάπια και περίμενα το τέλος του 

έτους. 
Το νέο έτος όμως, δυστυχώς πάλι, μπήκε ακριβώς ίδιο και 

χειρότερο από το παλιό. Αρχές Γενάρη ξανά εγώ τηλέφωνα στο 

γνωστό 13880, πάλι να περιμένω με τις ώρες με αυτή την 

εκνευριστική μουσική να μου τρυπά τα αυτιά, μήπως και βγεί 

κανένας και μου πει κάτι θετικό. Κάποια στιγμή απάντησε 

κάποιος και ξανάρχισε το γνωστό παραμύθι με κάποιες 

παραλαγές τώρα. Οτι δηλαδή έχουν πρόβλημα με έναν σέρβερ 

στην Αγγλία και οτι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι περισσότερο 

από το να περιμένουν και οτι ελπίζουν στο τέλος της 

εβδομάδας τα πράγματα να αρχίσουν να φτιάχνουν. Η κοροϊδία 

δηλαδή σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Τους είπα λοιπόν οτι δεν 

είμαι ηλίθιος να με κοροϊδεύουν και οτι είμαι τεχνικός 

δικτύων στο επάγγελμα γιαυτό καλά θα κάνουν να μην μου 

πουλάνε ψέμματα. Οι ταχύτητες που πιάνω με Ευρώπη είναι το 

πολύ 130 Κbps (συνήθως γύρω στα 100) και με Αμερική το πολύ 

70Kbps (συνήθως γύρω στα 40). Με διαβεβαίωσε οτι όντως 

υπήρχε πρόβλημα με τον σέρβερ στην Αγγλία και οτι 

καταβάλουν κάθε προσπάθεια για να επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα. 

Απάντησα οτι αυτό δεν είναι λογικό, γιατί ξέρω άλλους 

πελάτες της βιβο σε άλλους κόμβους που παίζουν σχεδόν 

τέλεια. Επομένως πρέπει να συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο πριν τον 

σέρβερ της Αγγλίας (βλέπε διάγραμμα συνδέσεων της βιβο στο 

web site της), για παράδειγμα να έχουν πέσει πολλοί πάνω σε 

DSLAM και να έχει πέσει η ταχύτητα. Απάντησαν οτι το DSLAM 

μου δουλεύει κανονικά, και οτι οι άλλοι παίζουν καλά γιατί 

ίσως να βγαίνουν από άλλες διαδρομές!!! Δηλαδή ούτε λίγο 

ούτε πολύ παραδέχτηκε οτι σε κάποιους παρέχουν προνομιακές 

υπηρησίες και οι υπόλοιποι είναι μόνο άξιοι για να 

πληρώνουν, παιδιά ενος κατώτερου θεού. Τότε λοιπόν ζήτησα 

και εγώ να περάσουν και εμένα από "άλλη διαδρομή", όμως 

ξανάρχισαν πάλι το ίδιο παραμύθι, οτι θα έρθουν πολύ 

σύντομα δηλαδή καλύτερες μέρες. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εμένα 

δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πληρώνω για υπηρεσίες που δεν λαμβάνω 

και τους ξεκαθάρισα οτι δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσω τίποτα για 

τον χρόνο που δεν έλαβα τις υπηρεσίες που έπρεπε να λάβω. 

Μου απάντησαν οτι αυτό ειναι κάτι που θα εξεταστεί και οτι 

θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε αφού φτιάξει το πρόβλημα. Άστα να 

πάνε δηλαδή...Κατέληξα οτι την επόμενη φορά που θα πάρω 

τηλέφωνο θα είναι για να διακόψω την συνδρομή μου, κάτι για 

το οποίο απάντησαν οτι είναι δικαιωμά μου να το κάνω. Αυτό 

δα έλειπε...
Όποιος πάει από τα γραφεία της εταιρείας θα διαπιστώσει οτι 

δίνει την εικόνα ενός μαγαζιού της γειτονιάς, μάλλον 

μπακάλικου δεκαετίας 50. Πλήρης απογοήτευση για εταιρεία 

παροχής τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών που θέλει να λέει οτι 

είναι πρωτοπόρος στην Ελλάδα (σύμφωνα με τις διαφημίσεις 

της).
Καταλήγοντας, αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι τις επιλογές που έχω οι 

οποίες είναι ελάχιστες....
Ας πρόσεχα .....

----------


## L.s.k.

Παιδιά ,ακόμα σέρνεται?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## largo

> Παιδιά ,ακόμα σέρνεται?


Ναι, είμαι στο Μαρούσι με 128/256. Εχω up 40 & down κυμαινόμενη απο 7 εως 15. Είναι παραξενο και μου θυμίζει μάλλον υπερφόρτωση δικτύου απο χρήστες και πρόβλημα bandwidth.


Κώστας

----------


## imported_muhaha

Αυτό να το πεις με επιφύλαξη και αφού κοιτάξεις και την ποιότητα της γραμμής σου. Ψάξε πρώτα για dropped frames, crc errors, δε ξέρω πώς αλλιώς μπορεί να τα λέει το modem σου και αν δεν έχεις, τότε ίσως είναι και θέμα υπερφόρτωσης.

Πρέπει να πω ότι πάρα πολλοί εδώ θεωρούν δεδομένα κάποια πράγματα κάνοντας υπεραπλουστεύσεις μερικές φορές. Μπορώ να σου πω ότι για αυτό το πρόβλημα που λες μπορεί να μην έχει ουδεμία ευθύνη η vivodi, μπορεί και πάλι να έχει.

Εσύ, εγώ, ο καθένας εδώ μέσα, κάθεται στην κορυφή μίας αλυσίδας και κοιτά αν έχει Χ ταχύτητα ή όχι. Αυτό είναι το εύκολο πράγμα που μπορούν να κάνουν όλοι και φυσικά να γκρινιάζουν όταν δεν παίζει. Δεκτή η νοοτροπία του καταναλωτή, κι εγώ τη συμμερίζομαι κάνοντας το δικό μου πόλεμο, εκτός των forum αυτών.

Πάμε να πούμε και τα του ISP. Ο ISP έχει κάποια uplinks τα οποία του προσδίδουν ένα συνολικό εισερχόμενο bandwidth και ένα συνολικό εξερχόμενο bandwidth. Ας εξαιρέσουμε τα policy agreements μεταξύ ISPs που μεταβάλλουν τις ποσότητες αυτές και ας θεωρήσουμε ότι οι χρήστες κάνουν αποκλειστικά χρήση αυτού του .. εναπομείναντος bandwidth.

Ο κάθε ISP λοιπόν, για να ζει έχει πελάτες. Οι πελάτες χωρίζονται σε μεγάλους εταιρικούς που θέλουν guarranteed bandwidth και το πληρώνουν δεόντως και στους μικροεταιρικούς ή και οικιακούς που θέλουν κάποια ποσότητα bandwidth αλλά θέλουν φτήνια. Τι κάνει εκεί ο ISP για να τους πιάσει κι αυτούς. Ρίχνει τρόπο τινά το quality of service δίνοντάς τους bandwidth που δεν είναι εγγυημένο. Εκεί αρχίζει να παίζει το ubr, ενώ οι μεγάλοι εταιρικοί έχουν cbr/vbr, εκεί αρχίζει να παίζει το overbooking, εκεί αν μπουκώσουν τα λούκια μπορεί να γίναι το πατείς με πατώ σε. Συνήθως, επειδή οι οικιακοί πελάτες είναι κράχτες για μεγαλύτερους μικρο ή μεγαλο εταιρικούς πελάτες, και επειδή η εταιρία θέλει να έχει και μια μάζα από μικρούς πελάτες στην τελική, αυτό που γίνεται είναι να υπάρχει κάποιο άγραφο policy που επιτρέπει μία σχετική άνεση bandwidth στους μικρούς πελάτες.

Πάμε τώρα στο οικονομικό. Ο ISP δεν είναι κοινοφελές ίδρυμα ούτε παίζει λόττο. Για να βγάλει το ψωμί του κάνει επενδύσεις τις οποίες αποπληρώνει και μετά εκμεταλλεύεται. Όλοι οι ISP θέλουν να έχουν πολλούς πελάτες και ο καθένας κάνει τις επενδύσεις του και μετά βγάζει στο τρεπέζι τα θέλγητρά του. Είναι προφανέστατο πως κάποιοι ISPs προτιμούνται πολύ και κάποιοι όχι τόσο. Όλοι όμως προσπαθούν να αποπληρώσουν και το πόσο πολύ τραβάει αυτό είναι ανάλογο και με το πόσα $$$ έχουν ρίξει για επενδύσεις. Για να μην το μακρυγορώ, υπάρχει μία θεώρηση που λέει ποιο είναι το καλό, το ουδέτερο και το κακό διάστημα να μείνεις σε ένα ISP, θεώρηση που σέβεται τις παραπάνω παραμέτρους Δε θα σας την αποκαλύψω γιατί είναι υποκειμενική, αλλά θα σας παροτρύνω να προσπαθήσετε να τη διαμορφώσετε και μετά να αρχίσετε να τη χρησιμοποιείτε.

Αρχίζετε να καταλαβαίνετε λιγάκι, τώρα;

Όλα αυτά σας τα λέει ο "ανώνυμος" χρήστης muhaha και προφανώς για το muhaha η vivodi δεν είναι παρά ένας ακόμα ελληνικός ISP και τίποτε παραπάνω ή παρακάτω από αυτό.

Καλωσήλθατε λοιπόν στο matrix.

----------


## banditaras

> Εσύ, εγώ, ο καθένας εδώ μέσα, κάθεται στην κορυφή μίας αλυσίδας και κοιτά αν έχει Χ ταχύτητα ή όχι. Αυτό είναι το εύκολο πράγμα που μπορούν να κάνουν όλοι και φυσικά να γκρινιάζουν όταν δεν παίζει. Δεκτή η νοοτροπία του καταναλωτή, κι εγώ τη συμμερίζομαι κάνοντας το δικό μου πόλεμο, εκτός των forum αυτών.


Πρίν απο αυτό βέβαια, ο καταναλωτής έχει κάνει το δύσκολο πράγμα. Έχει πληρώσει. Και δεν ειναι εύκολο αυτό. Σκέψου μόνο οτι για κάποιο που παίρνει έναν μισθό λίγο καλύτερο απο τον βασικο (η ακόμα και τον βασικό), δίνει το 1/15 του μισθού του για την υπηρεσία αυτή. 




> Πάμε να πούμε και τα του ISP. Ο ISP έχει κάποια uplinks τα οποία του προσδίδουν ένα συνολικό εισερχόμενο bandwidth και ένα συνολικό εξερχόμενο bandwidth. Ας εξαιρέσουμε τα policy agreements μεταξύ ISPs που μεταβάλλουν τις ποσότητες αυτές και ας θεωρήσουμε ότι οι χρήστες κάνουν αποκλειστικά χρήση αυτού του .. εναπομείναντος bandwidth.
> 
> Ο κάθε ISP λοιπόν, για να ζει έχει πελάτες. Οι πελάτες χωρίζονται σε μεγάλους εταιρικούς που θέλουν guarranteed bandwidth και το πληρώνουν δεόντως και στους μικροεταιρικούς ή και οικιακούς που θέλουν κάποια ποσότητα bandwidth αλλά θέλουν φτήνια. Τι κάνει εκεί ο ISP για να τους πιάσει κι αυτούς. Ρίχνει τρόπο τινά το quality of service δίνοντάς τους bandwidth που δεν είναι εγγυημένο. Εκεί αρχίζει να παίζει το ubr, ενώ οι μεγάλοι εταιρικοί έχουν cbr/vbr, εκεί αρχίζει να παίζει το overbooking, εκεί αν μπουκώσουν τα λούκια μπορεί να γίναι το πατείς με πατώ σε. Συνήθως, επειδή οι οικιακοί πελάτες είναι κράχτες για μεγαλύτερους μικρο ή μεγαλο εταιρικούς πελάτες, και επειδή η εταιρία θέλει να έχει και μια μάζα από μικρούς πελάτες στην τελική, αυτό που γίνεται είναι να υπάρχει κάποιο άγραφο policy που επιτρέπει μία σχετική άνεση bandwidth στους μικρούς πελάτες.


Όλα αυτά θα ίσχυαν, αν υπήρχε μια σταράτη εξήγηση. 
Οι ISP "ξεχνάνε" πάντα να αναφέρουν οτι το bw στους απλούς χρήστες δεν ειναι εγγυημένο. 




> [snip] Για να μην το μακρυγορώ, υπάρχει μία θεώρηση που λέει ποιο είναι το καλό, το ουδέτερο και το κακό διάστημα να μείνεις σε ένα ISP, θεώρηση που σέβεται τις παραπάνω παραμέτρους Δε θα σας την αποκαλύψω γιατί είναι υποκειμενική, αλλά θα σας παροτρύνω να προσπαθήσετε να τη διαμορφώσετε και μετά να αρχίσετε να τη χρησιμοποιείτε.
> 
> Αρχίζετε να καταλαβαίνετε λιγάκι, τώρα;
> 
> Όλα αυτά σας τα λέει ο "ανώνυμος" χρήστης muhaha και προφανώς για το muhaha η vivodi δεν είναι παρά ένας ακόμα ελληνικός ISP και τίποτε παραπάνω ή παρακάτω από αυτό.
> 
> Καλωσήλθατε λοιπόν στο matrix.


Οι ISP ειναι σαν τις παραλίες. 
Φαντάζομαι ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται μια καλή παραλία για να μαθευτεί και να πάψει να ειναι καλή, ειναι συγρίσιμος με τον χρόνο που ενας ISP , μαθαίνεται , πέφτουν όλοι πάνω του, χάνει τον μπούσουλα, και τους μισούς του πελάτες.

----------


## chatasos

> Οι ISP ειναι σαν της παραλίες.


  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## George978

τρομερες ατακες σε αυτο το θεμα , απιστευτες  :Laughing:

----------


## john2gr

Μόλις μου ήρθε ο λογαριασμός του Δεκεμβρίου *88 ευρό* για DSL 384.Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι προπληρώνουμε τον επόμενο μήνα.*Έτσι αν κάποιος πάει να κάνει διακοπή,η διακοπή θα γίνει στο τέλος του μήνα*,πράγμα που συνεπάγεται ότι η βιβόδι θα έχει τσεπώσει και τον μήνα που κάναμε την αίτηση διακοπής.Επίσης τους είπα ότι μου είχαν πει για μια ανακοίνωση ότι δεν θα πληρώναμε τον Ιανουάριο,άρα δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει προπληρωμή και μου απάντησαν ότι ο επόμενος λογαριασμός που θα αφορά την προπληρωμή του Φεβρουαρίου θα είναι μηδενικός.Δεδομένου ότι περιμένω ακόμα για την πρώτη βδομάδα του Φεβρουαρίου και επίσης του γεγονότος ότι είχα υπόλοιπο -54 ευρό (σιγά μην τους τα χάριζα,άλλωστε τώρα θα δώσω μόνο 34 ευρό) κάνω την πάπια και περιμένω.Έτσι και οι ταχύτητες παραμένουν σκατά και κυρίως δεν δω μηδενικό λογαριασμό έχει φύγει μήνυση και διακοπή σύνδεσης και να πάνε να γραμηθούνε.

----------


## squib

τι είπαν ότι δεν θα πληρώσουμε τον Ιανουάριο?

----------


## xantho

```
1    &lt;1 ms    &lt;1 ms    &lt;1 ms  SpeedTouch.lan
 2    10 ms    10 ms     9 ms  lo0r721hal.vivodi.gr
 3    10 ms    10 ms    11 ms  r721psy_hal.vivodi.gr
 4    11 ms    10 ms    10 ms  r721imi_psy.vivodi.gr
 5    12 ms    11 ms    11 ms  r721der_imi.vivodi.gr
 6    13 ms    13 ms    12 ms  fe00r728der.vivodi.gr
 7    78 ms    78 ms    80 ms  se20r722lon.vivodi.gr
 8   101 ms    94 ms    94 ms  S1-0-0.LONAR3.London.opentransit.net
 9    99 ms    86 ms    82 ms  P2-1.LONBB3.London.opentransit.net
10    88 ms    84 ms     *     Telia-1.GW.opentransit.net
11    84 ms    83 ms    84 ms  ldn-bb1-pos1-1-0.telia.net
12   100 ms     *        *     adm-bb1-pos6-0-0.telia.net
```

Απ'ότι βλέπετε , όντως το πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με κάποιον server στην Αγγλία, και αφορά χαμένα πακέτα. Και μόνο λόγο των χαμένων πακέτων έχουμε μεγιστοποίηση του προβλήματος διότι οι χρήστες αναγκάζονται να ξαναστείλουν πακέτα που δεν έφτασαν ποτέ στον προορισμό τους. Μίλησα με τεχνικό πριν από λίγο, είπε για *αρχές Φεβρουαρίου* και μου είπε να καλέσω αφού λυθεί το πρόβλημα στο 13880 και να ζητήσω το λογιστήριο προκειμένου να δούμε τι *δεν* θα μου χρεωθεί.  Αυτα...

----------


## coftaras

> τι είπαν ότι δεν θα πληρώσουμε τον Ιανουάριο?


Τους τηλ γιαυτο το θεμα και μου ειπαν να παρω αυριο στο λογιστηριο και να ζητησω την κυρια Τζημα ή την κυρια Καποδιστρια. Θα τους τηλ πρωι πρωι και αν δεν παρω τις απαντησεις που θελω θα τους κανω και μια επισκεψει απο κοντα .

----------


## whitehed

Ε απο καιρο το φωναζω το προβλ ειναι κυριως στο Λονδινο....Μεσα στην Ελλαδιτσα πεταω....ιδου


Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.χχχ.χχχ)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 6,47 s
Bandwidth: 316,42 Kbps (39,55 KBps)

KAI

Results from broadband speed test recorded on Wednesday, 26 January 2005, 16:00.

Your Connection
Direction
Actual Speed
True Speed (estimated)

Downstream 77 Kbps (9.6 KB/sec) 83 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
Upstream 101 Kbps (12.6 KB/sec) 109 Kbps (inc. overheads) 

 :Airplane Jet:   :Airplane Jet:   :Airplane Jet:   :Airplane Jet:   :Airplane Jet:   :Airplane Jet:

----------


## AstSam

Λογαριασμός δεκεμβρίου ήρθε κανονικότατα 52.80 όπως πάντα
Πάντως εγώ μια φορά , αφού πήρα demo συνδέσεις από όποιον isp προσέφερε και έβγαλα κούτσα κούτσα 1,5 εβδομαδούλα στο τζαμπέ και όλα μια χαρά , πάω αύριο να πάρω μια netkey που πλέον κάνει και για dsl με 20 euro και να κάνω την δουλεία μου
Ελπίζω όταν λήξει η κάρτα μετά από 1,5 μήνα , η vivodi να έχει επανέλθει
Όχι θα κάτσω να περιμένω πότε θα φτιάξουν αυτοί την κατάσταση..

----------


## George978

52.80 και εδω κανονικα   :Evil:

----------


## Kalithea

> Ε απο καιρο το φωναζω το προβλ ειναι κυριως στο Λονδινο....Μεσα στην Ελλαδιτσα πεταω....ιδου
> 
> 
> Result
> From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.χχχ.χχχ)
> With payload: 256 KB
> Download time: 6,47 s
> Bandwidth: 316,42 Kbps (39,55 KBps)
> 
> ...


Τί σύνδεση έχεις και σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι;
Λέτε ρε παιδια και τί σύνδεση έχετε και από ποια περιοχή είστε για να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται.


Εγώ είμαι σταθερός στα 27 Kbps! Η σύνδεση μου είναι 384/128 και είμαι Καλλιθέα.

----------


## George978

σταθερα 2.9 κβ/δ 8)

----------


## whitehed

:Embarassed:   Το ξεχασα ρε παιδι....

ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ 256/128 shared

----------


## xantho

Τι κάνει το αγαπημένο μου thread?????  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Παιδια, πως σας φαίνεται η κατάσταση? Σαν να βελτιώθηκε αλλά και πάλι χάνονται πακέτα...

----------


## papdoux

Απο οτι βλεπω, ειμαι καμια 100σταρια Kbits παρακατω αλλα δε μπορω να πω, ειναι μια βελτιωση...αλλα σε λιγες μερες μετακομιζω σε αλλον παροχεα και ευχομαι να βρω τη ησυχια μου και τη χαμενη μου ταχυτητα

----------


## largo

> Τι κάνει το αγαπημένο μου thread?????    Παιδια, πως σας φαίνεται η κατάσταση? Σαν να βελτιώθηκε αλλά και πάλι χάνονται πακέτα...


Στο Μαρούσι τα πράγματα είναι τα ίδια, αλλά με διαστήματα που όλα φαίνονται οκ. Για 3-4 ώρες, κυρίως τα βράδια αργά, υπάρχει βελτίωση, αλλά πρόσκαιρη. Σήμερα μου είπαν τηλεφωνικά από την Βιβόντι ότι στις αρχές του Φεβρουαρίου θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα. Ιδωμεν.

Κώστας

----------


## bk

Παιδιά εγώ ήμουν από τους τυχερούς.
Είχα πρόβλημα μόνο στο http με ξένα site και έμπενα μόνο μέσω proxy.
Αλλά από εχθές το βράδυ που έβγαλα τον proxy για δοκιμή παρατήρησα ότι η ταχύτητα γύρισε σχεδόν στα κανονικό όπως παλιά.
Ελπίζω να μην είναι μόνο λόγω ΣαββατοΚύριακου.
Έχω Shared 256/128.

----------


## aguila21

Όπως έγραψα και σε άλλο θέμα η ταχύτητα με την οποία κατεβάζω απο το DC++ δεν ξεπερνάει τα 800b/sec στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.Έχω vivodi μέσω ΟΤΕ και μένω στο Περιστέρι.Υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος με το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## whitehed

Μαζι με το adslgr ηρθε και η ταχυτητα ξανα....

Results from broadband speed test recorded on Sunday, 30 January 2005, 18:54.

Your Connection
Direction
 Actual Speed
 True Speed (estimated)

Downstream 248 Kbps (31.0 KB/sec) 267 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
Upstream 109 Kbps (13.6 KB/sec) 117 Kbps (inc. overheads) 

ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ 256/128 sharedLLU

----------


## xantho

```
Ping statistics for 82.208.8.9: (server.eurobattle.net)
    Packets: Sent = 100, Received = 96, Lost = 4 (4% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 109ms, Maximum = 155ms, Average = 124ms
```

Αυτό δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω, γιατί xάνονται πακέτα???

----------


## OUSTLAKI

Αυτο το ποστ το εχουν δει γυρω στις 25000 χιλιαδες χρηστες(ναρκωτικον μαλον μονο με ναρκωτικα αντεχεις νινο) , πρεπει να ειναι το πιο διασημο απο ολα του φορουμ, αλα οι κ@ριοληδες στην γ@μημενη  νινο ακομα παιζουν με εμας, τα νευρα μου ειναι τσαταλια.Εχω μιλιση με την κηρια ΡΑΜΑΚΗ με τον κυριο ΠΑΤΑΚΗ με τον κυριο @ρχιδ@κη το αυτακη τους δεν ηδρονι αυριο θα παω απο εκει να γινει της πο@τανας αντε με τις κ@ριολες πανε 2 μηνες που μας παιδευουν η μ@λ@κες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!βαρεθηκα

----------


## OUSTLAKI

> Αυτο το ποστ το εχουν δει γυρω στις 25000 χιλιαδες χρηστες(ναρκωτικον μαλον μονο με ναρκωτικα αντεχεις νινο) , πρεπει να ειναι το πιο διασημο απο ολα του φορουμ, αλα οι κ@ριοληδες στην γ@μημενη  νινο ακομα παιζουν με εμας, τα νευρα μου ειναι τσαταλια.Εχω μιλιση με την κυρια ΡΑΜΑΚΗ με τον κυριο ΠΑΤΑΚΗ με τον κυριο @ρχιδ@κη το αυτακη τους δεν ιδρωνη αυριο θα παω απο εκει να γινει της πο@τανας αντε με τις κ@ριολες πανε 2 μηνες που μας παιδευουν η μ@λ@κες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!βαρεθηκα


  :Death:

----------


## dtoubi

Πριν απο κανένα μήνα όταν είπα πως θα κινηθώ νομικά με το το θέμα δεν ακούστηκε normal. Σήμερα πλέον την έχω βγάλει από τη ζωή μου και προχωράω με forthnet γερά!!!!Οσο για την βιβο; Εδώ και 2 μήνες μας λέει τα ίδια οι αρχές Φλεβάρη 
ηρθαν και δε βλέπω τίποτα να συμβαίνει, απο αυτά που διαβάζω δηλαδή!!!!!
Χμ μήπως το θέμα δικαστήριο είναι πάλυ στο προσκήνιο;;;;

----------


## dp1975

> Μαζι με το adslgr ηρθε και η ταχυτητα ξανα....


Ακριβώς αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ...
Ίσως να μην έχει επανέλθει ακόμα στο 100% -αλλά τουλάχιστο είναι πλέον αποδεκτή.
Ελπίζω να μην είναι προσωρινό...

----------


## cinemusic

Εχω ανατριχιασει. 
Σχεδον με εχει πιασει φοβος. 
Χωρια που νομιζω που τα ματακια κανουν πουλακια. 
Βρε μηπως το pc μου τα παιξε;
Μετα απο δυο ατελειωτους μηνες σημερα βλεπω ταχυτητες 38 -40.
Ακομα δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω και φυσικα πιο πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα κρατηση λιγο.
Παντως επηδει διαβαζω αυτο το theart αρκετο καιρο μεσα σε αυτο εχω δει ατομα που ειχαν μειωμενες ταχυτητες του τυπου απο 40 να πανε σε 20 η σε 10 η ακομα σε 5 (pstn).
Ενας λογος που εχω παθει ολα τα παραπανω ( φοβος ,ανατριχιλα , ζαλη) ειναι γιατι ειμαι απο αυτους που τουλαχιστον 5 - 6 ωρες την μερα κατεβαζα με 0,5 η αλλιως με 500 - 600 b/s.
Tα δικα μου καλα ηταν τα 5 kb/s.
Για αυτο ολα αυτα.

----------


## papdoux

Λοιπον, σε συνεχεια του προηγουμενου post που εκανα για αυτο το θεμα, να πω οτι αυτη η εταιρεια με βοηθαει στο να θυμαμαι γιατι θελησα τοσο πολυ να φυγω. Τις τελευταιες ωρες, εχει ξεσκιστει το timeout...

----------


## valdazzar

Να τους παρω κι εγω τηλ να μην πληρωσω τον ιανουαριο? το εχουν ανακοινωσει?

----------


## Kalithea

Eleos!!!!

----------


## john2gr

> Λοιπον, σε συνεχεια του προηγουμενου post που εκανα για αυτο το θεμα, να πω οτι αυτη η εταιρεια με βοηθαει στο να θυμαμαι γιατι θελησα τοσο πολυ να φυγω. Τις τελευταιες ωρες, εχει ξεσκιστει το timeout...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.Βασικά εδώ και 5 μέρες συνέχεια στο dc++ έχω timeouts.Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να ban-αριστώ από 2 hubs και μιας και η super-duper dynamic dsl της βιβόδι έχει σταθερή ip κι ας κάνεις reset τον router,δεν μπορώ να μπω στα 2 hubs.Τον πούλο δηλαδή,thnx a lot ρε βιβόδι.

----------


## polakis

Ντοπή στην Vivo!!!!!!!!!
Ακόμα χάλια είμαστε..........
Αίσχος............Ήρθε η αρχη του Φλεβάρη.Να δούμε τι θα λένε από αύριο..........

----------


## john2gr

Ώρα 12:20 και ο john2 αποφασίζει να μπει στο site του ADSLGR για να ποστάρει ότι το πρωί είχε την τιμή να κατεβάζει με 38kb/sec.......ασχέτως ότι τώρα κατεβάζει με 12kb/sec.Ώρα 12:43 και τελικά καταφέρνει να ποστάρει.Ειλικρινά δεν θυμάμαι άλλη φορά να μην μπορούσα να ανοίξω forum.Και μιλάμε για ένα γ@μημένο forum.Δεν έκανα τον κόπο να ανοίξω σελίδα με εικόνες μέσα ή βαριές σελίδες.Μάλλον εκεί στην βιβόδι τα βόδια μπέρδεψαν την αναβάθμιση με το optimizing στα p2p programs,με αποτέλεσμα το surfing να είναι το χειρότερο που έχω δει και το εννοώ (μακράν χειρότερο και από την pstn μου,ΜΑΚΡΑΝ).Εντωμεταξύ στο mIRC μέσα σε αυτά τα 23 λεπτά έχω φάει 10 ping timeouts.Αυτή είναι η κατάσταση μια μέρα προτού τον Φεβρουάριο.Θα γίνω λίγο μάντης σε αυτό το σημείο και θα πω:Πρώτη βδομάδα θα λένε εκεί στην βιβόδι ότι παίρνει μερική παράταση η αναβάθμιση,την δεύτερη βδομάδα θα λένε <<Δεν γίνεται να φτιάξουν όλες οι περιοχές αμέσως,υπομονή>>,την τρίτη βδομάδα θα πούνε <<Εντός βδομάδας όλα θα είναι μια χαρά>>.......μετά από πολλές βδομάδες θα πούνε <<Κάτι δεν πήγε καλά στην αναβάθμιση και τώρα κάνουμε μια καλύτερη,υπομονή και πάλι>>.

PS:Να φανταστεί κανείς ότι έκατσα και έκανα copy όσα έγραψα παραπάνω γιατί μυρίζομαι να μου πετάξει Cannot Display Page,ααααααααααα ρε βοδιάάάάάάάά.
PS2:Πάω να γράψω κάνα τζόκερ καθότι σε edit που πήγα να κάνω τι μου πέταξε?????Cannot Display Page,χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :Very Happy:

----------


## cliff

Ping statistics for 212.251.26.16:
    Packets: Sent = 74, Received = 64, Lost = 10 (13% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 112ms, Maximum = 215ms, Average = 147ms


einai 13:19 

den exw tpt na pw ta pings ta lene ola.
Tha tous parw thl kai tha tous plakosw sta kantilakia tous. Kai stis Manades tous. Den tha mas faei ta Lefta mia kolo etairia .

----------


## Dask_k

Πείτε τα ρε παιδιά με την κωλο vivo...Είπαμε καλές τιμές αλλά μη μας γ@μήσετε κιόλας.... Πήραμε adsl μπας και δούμε φως αλλά σφηγγόμαστε να κατεβάσουμε ένα τραγούδι...αν πίασει τα 5 kb/sec θα κάνω party!!!!
Είμαι σίγουρος πως αν τους πάρω τηλ. θα μου πούνε ότι είναι φορτωμένο το dslam και ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ και ο πΟΤΕ θα πει ότι φταίει ο provider.....

----------


## icedfun

Λυπάμε που θα το πώ,αλλά τι να κάνουμε...

Περίμενα τόσες μέρες (μαζί με αυτές που το site μεταφερόταν),χωρίς να postαρω και να βγάζω τον πόνο μου.Το πιστεύετε οτι το thread έφτασε 98 σελίδες?Αυτό το πράγμα είναι ΑΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΟ.Και άλλοι ISPs έχουν κάνει αναβαθμίσεις ταλαιπωρόντας τους χρήστες τους(Tellas),αλλά δεν νομίζω να έγινε τέτοιος χαμός...

Γκάριζα σαν βλάκας,οτι το πρόβλημα θα ΑΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ να λυθεί και οτι δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε βάση σε καμία ημερομηνία που μας παρουσιάζουν.Πιστεύω οτι είναι η πρώτη μεγάλη κρίση που η Vivodi περνά,και δεν δείχνει να μπορεί να αντέξει...Κρίμα...

Δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ άλλο με τους κυρίους και τις κυρίες εκει μέσα,γιατί πολύ απλά δεν θα ασχοληθούν αυτοί μαζί μου.Μέσα σε αυτόν τον μήνα θα τους δώσω τα χρωστούμενα  για τους υπόλοιπους μήνες και παύω να ασχολούμε μαζί τους.Δεν θα το πίστευα ποτέ οτι θα αισθανόμουν τυχερός που έχω γραμμή απο τον ΟΤΕ...Τι κατάντια...

Είναι ανούσιο να κάθεστε και να σπαταλάτε την ώρα σας postάροντας ταχύτητες και παράπονα.Θέλετε μια λύση σε όλα σας τα προβλήματα?Αλλάξτε πάροχο.Η vivodi έχε καταλήξει να είναι ένα απέραντο αδιέξοδο (για να μην πω τπτ άλλο).

----------


## bk

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι μόνο Αθήνα ή γενικά στην νότιο Ελλάδα. Σε μένα εδώ και λίγες μέρες έχει φτιάξει και το http. Κάνω tracert και δεν έχω πια πρόβλημα. Υπόψην στα P2P δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.

----------


## cliff

Egw eimai thessaloniki kai sernomai kai exw kai xamena paketa akoma. 3:24

----------


## dtoubi

Ασφαλώς και εγώ που έχω φύγει απο τη βιβο πάντα κοιτάω αυτό το thread γιατι θέλω να δω πόσο θα περίμενα....και ακόμα θα περίμενα και dsl δε θα είχα δει ακόμα στη ζωή μου....
Κρίμα για όλους σας που ταλαιπωρήστε αλλά πιστεύω πως κάθε άνθρωπος με στοιχειώδη εγωισμό θα τα είχε παρατήσει μέχρι τώρα...Επίσης πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είχατε αλλάξει provider και ναι αγαπητοί ειπάρχει λύση και στο 6μηνο.Απλα προσβάλετε το συμβόλαιο.ΑΑΑΑ τα εχω ξαναπεί αυτά περίπου 20 σελίδες πίσω.
Μην ασχολείστε άλλο. Απλά ξεχάστε το. Οπως επίσης ξεχάστε τα περί βελτίωσης.Ισως κάτι να γίνει με τις ταχύτητες αλλά και μόνο ότι σου φαίρονται σαν να είσαι πολίτης 2ης κατηγορίας εμένα μου αρκεί για να τους φτύσω κατάμουτρα.

----------


## SarahKane

> Ασφαλώς και εγώ που έχω φύγει απο τη βιβο πάντα κοιτάω αυτό το thread γιατι θέλω να δω πόσο θα περίμενα....και ακόμα θα περίμενα και dsl δε θα είχα δει ακόμα στη ζωή μου....
> Κρίμα για όλους σας που ταλαιπωρήστε αλλά πιστεύω πως κάθε άνθρωπος με στοιχειώδη εγωισμό θα τα είχε παρατήσει μέχρι τώρα...Επίσης πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είχατε αλλάξει provider και ναι αγαπητοί ειπάρχει λύση και στο 6μηνο.Απλα προσβάλετε το συμβόλαιο.ΑΑΑΑ τα εχω ξαναπεί αυτά περίπου 20 σελίδες πίσω.
> Μην ασχολείστε άλλο. Απλά ξεχάστε το. Οπως επίσης ξεχάστε τα περί βελτίωσης.Ισως κάτι να γίνει με τις ταχύτητες αλλά και μόνο ότι σου φαίρονται σαν να είσαι πολίτης 2ης κατηγορίας εμένα μου αρκεί για να τους φτύσω κατάμουτρα.


Εεε δεν σημαίνει πως δεν εχουμε "τον στοιχειώδη εγωισμό"΄όπως λες
αλλά περιδιαβαίνοντας και στα άλλα thread από άλλες εταιρείες βλέπουμε πως γενικά είχαν και έχουν προβλήματα με τις συνδέσεις τους διάφοροι χρήστες.

Εγώ έχω access by vivodi, dslphone, με πολλά προβλήματα τους τελευταίους μήνες, αυτό που δεν με έκανε να φύγω είναι πως για 2 χρόνια δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση μου, έχω σταθερή σχεδόν ip χωρίς να την πληρώνω (ξέρεις τι σπάσιμο είναι να είσαι σε p2p και να σε αποσυνδέει η  tellas για να σου αλλάξει ip στις 3 το πρωί και να βλεπεις πως για το δισκάκι που περίμενες πρέπει να ξαναμπείς πάλι στην ουρά; ) Γενικά οι συνδέσεις με οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία είναι προβληματικές στην Ελλάδα ακόμα. Φταίει ο ΟΤΕ τα dslam, φταίνε οι εταιρείες; Κηνύγι μαγισσών χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Μένω στη βιβοντι ακόμα (παρόλο που είχα πει πως θα φύγω) αναλογιζόμενη όλα αυτά και περιμένοντας τις καλύτερες μέρες.

Χτες είχα καλές ταχύτητες σχεδον όλη μέρα >38 για την 384 που έχω. Σήμερα πάλι έπεσα στα μαλακά ευτυχώς δηλ. 15-20 
Ας ελπίσουμε πως θα δώσουν ένα τέλος σαυτη την ταλαιπωρία γμτ...

----------


## bk

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω κάτι. Πως γίνεται κάποιοι να έχουν πρόβλημα και κάποιοι άλλοι να μην έχουν; Κάποιος με τεχνικές γνώσεις ας μας το εξηγήσει αυτό γιατί είναι πραγματικά πολύ παράξενο. Αυτοί που έχετε πρόβλημα είστε με Vivodi-Vivodi ή με ΟΤΕ-Vivodi;

----------


## Kalithea

Εγώ είμαι συνδρομητής απο τις 12 Ιανουαρίου. Έχω σύνδεση OTE/VIVODI 384/128. Δεν έχω προβλήματα να με κόβει. Άν εξαιρέσουμε λίγες μέρες πρίν, που είχαν ένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα και μέχρι να το διορθώσουν δεν είχα δίκτυο (Πήρε περίπου 5 ώρες, βράδυ).
Είμαι σταθερός στα 27 Kbps......Ευελπιστώ στο καλύτερο.

----------


## whitehed

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.XXX.XXX)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 6,50 s
Bandwidth: 315,09 Kbps (39,39 KBps)

ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ!!!!!!!
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ 256/128 SHARED
ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΕΝΟ 83.171....
ΤΡΙΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΣ....

----------


## whitehed

Και εκει που ειχα το πιο μεγαλο prob....
Results from broadband speed test recorded on Monday, 31 January 2005, 19:08.

Your Connection
Direction
Actual Speed
True Speed (estimated)

Downstream 265 Kbps (33.1 KB/sec) 286 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
Upstream 108 Kbps (13.5 KB/sec) 116 Kbps (inc. overheads) 

www.adslguide.org.uk

----------


## aguila21

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (80.76.xx.x)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 81,64 s
Bandwidth: 25,08 Kbps (3,14 KBps)

Αυτό είναι καλό;DSL μέσω ΟΤΕ 384/128 Περιστερι...Το καλοκαίρι περίμενα με υπαιτιότητά τους 3 μήνες να συνδεθώ,τώρα σέρνεται...Κάνω υπομονή και περιμένω τον Μαϊο να εξαφανιστώ.

----------


## megahead13

Ένα έχω να πω: 0! Και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν: ΜΗΔΕΕΕΕΕΝ!!! Για 3 μέρες κάτι πήγε να γίνει, αλλά σήμερα... Δε βαρεθήκατε να μετράτε τις ταχύτητες από τα διάφορα site ρε παιδιά;

----------


## icedfun

Προς όσους αναρωτιούντε γιατί το πρόβλημα είναι σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές,υπάρχουν κάποιες εξηγήσεις...

1. Το πρόβλημα το έχουν περισσότερο οι χρήστες του απλού πακέτου DSLnet
2. Το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε με την μαζική μετακίνηση χρηστών απο subnet σε subnet χωρίς να υπάρχει το αναγκαίο bandwidth που θα κάλυπτε αυτή την μεταφορά.
3. Την στιγμή που δημιουργήθηκε το πρόβλημα,ορισμένοι κόμβοι της vivodi τα "έφτυσαν".Χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση είναι αυτή της Αγγλίας όπου παρατηρούμε packet loss.
4.To bandwidth δεν κατανέμεται ομοιόμορφα όλο αυτό τον καιρό,με αποτέλεσμα μερικές περιοχές να είναι σε full speed,άλλες να μην έχουν καθόλου,και σε άλλες να είναι ένα ανεξήγητο mix.
5.Για κάποιο περίεργο επίσης λόγο,τα χειρότερα τα έχουν περάσει αυτοί που έχουν και γραμμή απο την vivodi.Εγώ προσωπικά που είμαι μέσω πΟΤΕ,δεν έχω πέσει κάτω απο τα 10kb στο εξωτερικό και 30kb στο εσωτερικό(λολ,384)

Η νέα σύνδεση με το AIX και την forthnet κάπως μπορεί να μας οφελήσει,αλλά θα πρέπει να ολοκληρώσουν κάθε κομμάτι της "αναβάθμισης" και να κάνουν σωστή κατανομή του bandwidth.Φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να γίνει αφού και μετά την "αναβάθμιση" η vivodi χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 2πλάσιο bandwidth για να καλύπτει χαλαρά τις ανάγκες μας.Πάπαλα  :Smile: 

Η γρήγορη λύση της "αναβάθμισης" των 2 μηνών τους κόστισε,έτσι δεν είναι?Μεγάλη υπόθεση ο σχεδιασμός και τα χρονοδιαγράμματα...

Σας χαιρετώ,καλή τύχη σε όλους και μακάρι να λυθούν τα προβλήματα μέσα σε αυτή την εβδομάδα (Έτσι είπαν τα τσακάλια της vivodi),αλλά εγώ κουράστηκα να περιμένω  :Smile:

----------


## kornilios

ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΙΠΑΘΟΥΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ  ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΟ ΛΙΝΚ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΣΤΑΡΕΤΑΙ ΤΙΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ INTERNET EXPLORER KAI ME MOZILA  http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ ΑΛΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΠΧ  KAZAA ΚΤΛ  ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΟΣΟΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΑΤΕ  ΚΑΙ ΑΛΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΑΛΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑCN  ADSL ΤΙ ΚΑΘΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΧΟΛΟΣΚΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΛΑΤΕ ΤΙΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΨΙΛΟ ΧΑΖΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΧΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΑΤΑΙ ΔΙΑΣΗΜΟΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ

----------


## icedfun

Φίλε,αν μπορείς,μην γράφεις κεφαλαία. Επίσης,δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις ούτε εσύ,ούτε κανείς μας 100% αν θα φτιάξει η όχι η κατάσταση.Υποθέσεις κάνουμε.Λές για την ACN,και ξεχνάς την ΟΤΕnet,την Τellas και ΟΛΟΥΣ τους Ελληνικούς ISPs που εδώ και κάτι μήνες έχουν τιγκάρει...Ε ρε γλέντια...

*Ψιλό γαζί μας δουλεύουν,οχι χαζί.Καλωσήρθες στο forum.

-Σε πιά ελληνικά forum γίναμε διάσημοι?Οχι τπτ άλλο,αλλα να ξέρω που να δίνω αυτόγραφα...λολ...

----------


## KyR-X

> 1. Το πρόβλημα το έχουν περισσότερο οι χρήστες του απλού πακέτου DSLnet
> 2. Το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε με την μαζική μετακίνηση χρηστών απο subnet σε subnet χωρίς να υπάρχει το αναγκαίο bandwidth που θα κάλυπτε αυτή την μεταφορά.
> 3. Την στιγμή που δημιουργήθηκε το πρόβλημα,ορισμένοι κόμβοι της vivodi τα "έφτυσαν".Χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση είναι αυτή της Αγγλίας όπου παρατηρούμε packet loss.
> 4.To bandwidth δεν κατανέμεται ομοιόμορφα όλο αυτό τον καιρό,με αποτέλεσμα μερικές περιοχές να είναι σε full speed,άλλες να μην έχουν καθόλου,και σε άλλες να είναι ένα ανεξήγητο mix.
> 5.Για κάποιο περίεργο επίσης λόγο,τα χειρότερα τα έχουν περάσει αυτοί που έχουν και γραμμή απο την vivodi.Εγώ προσωπικά που είμαι μέσω πΟΤΕ,δεν έχω πέσει κάτω απο τα 10kb στο εξωτερικό και 30kb στο εσωτερικό(λολ,384)


Για πες λεπτομέρειες....? Τι ακούστηκε?

----------


## xantho

Αυτό πώς εξηγείται ρε παιδια??!!? (p2p & eDonkey)
Χαλάνδρι 384 Full LLU

----------


## blk

Λοιπόν καλός ή κακός πριν μερικές μέρες έβαλα vivodi 384/128 με access απο πΟΤΕ.Με το που συνδέθηκα όλα μια χαρά.Απο χτές τα πράγματα δεν είναι και πολύ ωραία.Σήμερα αναγκάστησα να κάνω restart τον router 3 φορές γιατί μου άνεβε κόκκινο λαμπάκι στο 9105.Δείτε και τα σχετικά statistics.
Τι μπορώ να κάνω;Να αρχίσω να τους παίρνω τηλέφωνα;Μήπως μπορώ να αλλάξω provider; Συγνώμη αλλά το topic δεν το διάβασα και πολύ γιατί είναι ψιλο τεράστιο.



Ευχαριστώ

----------


## icedfun

@KyR-X

Μακάρι φίλε να ήξερα περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες,αλλά βλέπεις η τακτική της εταιρίας είναι να απαντάει με "κατάλογο".Κάθε φορά που τους ρωτάς κάτι σου έχουν έτοιμη την απάντηση και αν τους ρωτήσεις κάτι παραπέρα σου λένε οτι δεν είναι αρμόδιοι για να απαντήσουν ή σου λένε οτι θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί σου και δεν το κάνουν σχεδόν ποτε.

Σήμερα ξανακάλεσα στην εξυπηρέτιση και μετά απο μία διαφωτιστική συζήτηση μου υποσχέθηκαν οτι ως την Παρασκευή θα έχουν αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα στο 100%.Δεν λέω οτι δεν θα το κάνουν,αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι αυτό θα λύσει τα προβλήματα ΟΛΩΝ μας.Είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα παραμείνουν άτομα που θα έχουν πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες.Μου είπαν επίσης οτι λόγω της "σταδιακής" αποκατάστασης που γίνεται αυτή την εβδομάδα,μπορεί να έχω χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες (πραγμα που έχει όντως γίνει).

Δεν με πειράζει καθόλου,ούτε ενδιαφέρομαι πια για την vivodi και το τι κάνει.Σε 2-3 εβδομάδες αλλάζω isp (αφού πρώτα εξοφλήσω την vivodi) και δεν θα ασχολήθώ ξανά μαζί τους...

----------


## toro

> Δεν με πειράζει καθόλου,ούτε ενδιαφέρομαι πια για την vivodi και το τι κάνει.Σε 2-3 εβδομάδες αλλάζω isp (αφού πρώτα εξοφλήσω την vivodi) και δεν θα ασχολήθώ ξανά μαζί τους...


Νομίζω ότι είναι το πιο υγιεινό πράγμα που μπορείς να κάνεις και το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα - εγώ άλλαξα ήδη ISP παρόλο που το εξάμηνο τρέχει ακόμα, και δεν έχω σκοπό να ασχοληθώ ξανά με γελοίες καταστάσεις και αστείους ανθρώπους. 

Καμιά εικοσαριά μέρες μείνανε ακόμα, σ'αυτό το διάστημα δεν έχω σκοπό να ασχοληθώ μαζί τους καθόλου. Όπως είπε και κάποιος σοφότερος από μένα κάποτε, "Η ζωή είναι μικρή για να είναι θλιβερή...."  :Smile:

----------


## imported_muhaha

> @KyR-X
> 
> Μακάρι φίλε να ήξερα περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες,αλλά βλέπεις η τακτική της εταιρίας είναι να απαντάει με "κατάλογο".Κάθε φορά που τους ρωτάς κάτι σου έχουν έτοιμη την απάντηση και αν τους ρωτήσεις κάτι παραπέρα σου λένε οτι δεν είναι αρμόδιοι για να απαντήσουν ή σου λένε οτι θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί σου και δεν το κάνουν σχεδόν ποτε.
> 
> Σήμερα ξανακάλεσα στην εξυπηρέτιση και μετά απο μία διαφωτιστική συζήτηση μου υποσχέθηκαν οτι ως την Παρασκευή θα έχουν αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα στο 100%.Δεν λέω οτι δεν θα το κάνουν,αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι αυτό θα λύσει τα προβλήματα ΟΛΩΝ μας.Είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα παραμείνουν άτομα που θα έχουν πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες.Μου είπαν επίσης οτι λόγω της "σταδιακής" αποκατάστασης που γίνεται αυτή την εβδομάδα,μπορεί να έχω χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες (πραγμα που έχει όντως γίνει).
> 
> Δεν με πειράζει καθόλου,ούτε ενδιαφέρομαι πια για την vivodi και το τι κάνει.Σε 2-3 εβδομάδες αλλάζω isp (αφού πρώτα εξοφλήσω την vivodi) και δεν θα ασχολήθώ ξανά μαζί τους...



Φίλε icedfun, μετά την παρασκευή ξέρεις τι θα έχουν; Ε, να σου πω εγώ, θα έχουν ένα νέο πρόβλημα, όχι σαν αυτό που είχαν, αλλά ένα άλλο πολύ πιο διαφορετικό, άλλης φύσεως που λέμε, άλλα λόγια ν'αγαπιόμαστε. :Χ 

Δε θα πω μεγάλα λόγια, θα πω ότι δε θα βγει άκρη γενκότερα γιατί το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει είναι συμφόρηση, τόσο έξω όσο και μέσα. Αυτό λέει ότι η vivodi και ο κάθε isp που έχει τέτοιο θέμα θα πρέπει να βάλει το χεράκι βαθιά στην τσέπη και να αρχίσει να τα σκάει χοντρά στον ΟΤΕ για το εσωτερικό και σε peerings με εξωτερικό.

Ε, λοιπόν, 2 μήνες τώρα δεν έχει ακουστεί τσιμουδιά. Άρα όλα βαίνουν καλώς για τον επιχειρηματικό πυρήνα της εταιρίας και μπαίνει ένα σχιζοφρενικό cc σε ρόλο αμορτισέρ για τους πιο θερμόαιμους που θα πάρουν. Μάστα. Ωραία σούπα.

Νομίζω και ο πιο βλάκας καταλαβαίνει πως η κατάσταση πάει να εξελιχθεί σε ανέκδοτο, έ; Και λέγαμε για τον Αλέκο... έλα αλέεεκοοοο   :Very Happy:  

Άντε, βάλτε τώρα και το ποιμενικό ροκ να γελάσουμε λιγάκι..

----------


## cinemusic

> Εχω ανατριχιασει. 
> Σχεδον με εχει πιασει φοβος. 
> Χωρια που νομιζω που τα ματακια κανουν πουλακια. 
> Βρε μηπως το pc μου τα παιξε;
> Μετα απο δυο ατελειωτους μηνες σημερα βλεπω ταχυτητες 38 -40.
> Ακομα δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω και φυσικα πιο πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα κρατηση λιγο.
> Παντως επηδει διαβαζω αυτο το theart αρκετο καιρο μεσα σε αυτο εχω δει ατομα που ειχαν μειωμενες ταχυτητες του τυπου απο 40 να πανε σε 20 η σε 10 η ακομα σε 5 (pstn).
> Ενας λογος που εχω παθει ολα τα παραπανω ( φοβος ,ανατριχιλα , ζαλη) ειναι γιατι ειμαι απο αυτους που τουλαχιστον 5 - 6 ωρες την μερα κατεβαζα με 0,5 η αλλιως με 500 - 600 b/s.
> Tα δικα μου καλα ηταν τα 5 kb/s.
> Για αυτο ολα αυτα.



Τσαμπα χαρηκα.
Οτι ηταν,ηταν για μια μερα παει και περασε.
Του χρονου παλι.
Τουλαχιστον τωρα δουλευει σαν isdn

----------


## coftaras

Εμενα εδω και 10 μερες η vivodi πεταει.Πιανω πανω απο 30-55!!!
Απορια.Πως ειναι δυνατον με 256/128 να πιανω 55?(σε torrent )

----------


## Kalithea

Μάθατε τα νέα;!
 Ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος ετοιμάζει εκπομπή για την αισχοκέρδεια με βάση την απάτη που έκανε η Vivodi σε Έλληνες χρήστες του διαδικτύου που έχει αποφέρει πολλά κέρδη σε αυτούς κλέβοντας τους!!

----------


## no_logo

> Μάθατε τα νέα;!
>  Ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος ετοιμάζει εκπομπή για την αισχοκέρδεια με βάση την απάτη που έκανε η Vivodi σε Έλληνες χρήστες του διαδικτύου που έχει αποφέρει πολλά κέρδη σε αυτούς κλέβοντας τους!!


πες μου οτι λες αλήθεια, θέλω να είμαι ανάμεσα στους καλεσμένους  :Laughing:

----------


## xantho

> πες μου οτι λες αλήθεια, θέλω να είμαι ανάμεσα στους καλεσμένους


Η λίστα είναι μεγάλη!?!?!?  :P

----------


## valdazzar

καλα εμενα το λαμπακι που βλεπω μεταφορα δεδομενων μεσω lan 3 δευτερα κολλαει και 1 κατεβαζει... το εχω παρει αποφαση..παιρναει το 6μηνο και φευγω... ακομα κι αν το φτιαξουν και ειναι η καλυτερη!

----------


## john2gr

Τώρα το πρωί κατεβάζω με 17kb/sec συνολικά από BitComet και Emule και δεν έχω προβλήματα timeout.Άρα κάτι παίζει με την βιβόδι και όχι με την γραμμή μου (το λέω αυτό επειδή μου είπαν ότι η αναβάθμιση ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΘΗΚΕ και ότι για τα πολλά timeouts δεν ξέρουν τίποτα,λογικά λένε είτε φταίνε αυτοί και θα φτιάξει σήμερα το μεσημέρι είτε φταίει η γραμμή μου............κι εγώ μπιφτέκια.

----------


## boss

Λέτε να φτιάχνει σιγά-σιγά;
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι προσωρινό αλλά από test που κάνω τώρα έχω σχεδόν σταθερά 327kbps!!!
PS: Χωρίς Proxy.!

----------


## no_logo

σιγά σιγά επανέρχεται. φτανω μεχρι 20 KB με το shareaza κατέβασμα. Πριν ενα μήνα εφτανα τα 5KB, μεχρι τα 45 εχουμε καιρό. *καλό πάσχα*

----------


## amnis

Αυτο ρε παιδια τι σημαινει
μας δουλευουν απο Ηρακλειο Κρητης

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.*.*.*)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 42,88 s
Bandwidth: 47,76 Kbps (5,97 KBps)

Πληρωνω 256/128 γραμμη στην vivodi
τοσο χαλια τα πραγματα  και
εφυγα πριν 5 μερες απο την οτενετ 
επειδη ηταν ακριβη...!!!!!
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## no_logo

δοκίμασε και με κάποιον αλλον μετρητή.
διάφοροι χρήστες λένε πως για να κάνεις το τεστ της βι-βόδι θα πρεπει να το κάνεις με τον IE και όχι αλλον browser γιατί σε αυτή την περίπτωση οι μετρήσεις δεν είναι σωστές.
επίσης δεν θα πρεπει να μπαίνεις με τον proxy της βι-βόδι

----------


## dtoubi

Λεω...Δε πάω να δοκιμάσω αν ακόμα η βιβο με έχει συνεδεμένο....Να θυμήσω πως έχω κάνει αίτηση διακοπής και μου είχαν απαντήσει θετικά....Τελικά συνδέθηκα με βιβο και λέω ασ δω πως πάει τώρα...αρχές Φλεβάρη....Είπα μήπως...Και εκεί που είχα σταθερό bw στα 330 ξαφνικά ......25!!!!!!1
Δε στενοχωρήθηκα...απλά απόρησα.Γιατί όλα πρέπει να είναι δύσκολα.Πρέπει να τους βρίσω μέχρι να με σβήσουν εντελώς.Ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει κανένας λογαριασμός αλλά περιμένω και μετά...μήνυση κατα παντώς....Α ναι γύρισα μετά στη Forthnet και για δες ...πάλι 330!!!Μπα δε ξέρουν καλά....

----------


## john2gr

Αναβαμίσεις και κις μαι ας.Όπως ήταν λογικό στις 5 το πρωί δεν είχε τόση κίνηση το δίκτυο της βιβόδι γι αυτό κατέβαζα με 17kb/sec.Τώρα που είναι κάπως μεσημεράκι και μπαίνει ο περισσότερος κόσμος έχω πέσει στα 2kb/sec............αχ ρε καριό****,θέλετε τρελό μαμήσι για να στρώσετε.

----------


## nxenos

Εγώ πάντως εχω κανει αίτηση για provider απο vivodi στα 512 και εδώ και 3 μέρες δεν μου έχουν δώσει account!Αφού τους πήρα τηλ.και δεν την έβρισκαν καν την αίτηση καταχωρημένη!(την βλεπω να την εχουν χασει..)προς το παρον ειμαι με demo απο forthnet και βλεπω download γυρω στα 50-55kbyte/sec με 512 και μένω κυψελη.Ακόμα δεν εχω provider,εχω κανει αιτηση για vivodi αλλα μ'αυτα που ακουω βλεπω πριν ακομα ενεργοποιηθει το account μου να αλλαζω provider..

----------


## amnis

> δοκίμασε και με κάποιον αλλον μετρητή.
> διάφοροι χρήστες λένε πως για να κάνεις το τεστ της βι-βόδι θα πρεπει να το κάνεις με τον IE και όχι αλλον browser γιατί σε αυτή την περίπτωση οι μετρήσεις δεν είναι σωστές.
> επίσης δεν θα πρεπει να μπαίνεις με τον proxy της βι-βόδι



To test egine apo to site tis vivodi me IE
xwris proxy tis vivodi
asta na pane.....
ti kanoume twra re paides...?
eimai molis 4 meres me vivodi kai 8elw na thn kanw 
pws omws...?
kanas dikigoros edw sto forum...?
 :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## KyR-X

> Εγώ πάντως εχω κανει αίτηση για provider απο vivodi στα 512 και εδώ και 3 μέρες δεν μου έχουν δώσει account!Αφού τους πήρα τηλ.και δεν την έβρισκαν καν την αίτηση καταχωρημένη!(την βλεπω να την εχουν χασει..)προς το παρον ειμαι με demo απο forthnet και βλεπω download γυρω στα 50-55kbyte/sec με 512 και μένω κυψελη.Ακόμα δεν εχω provider,εχω κανει αιτηση για vivodi αλλα μ'αυτα που ακουω βλεπω πριν ακομα ενεργοποιηθει το account μου να αλλαζω provider..


Με 512 σύνδεση ξέρεις πόσα Kbyte έπρεπε να έβλεπες? Κοντά στα 63 με 68.
Στα καλά του και 70. Αλλά έχουν πιτάρει τόσο πολλύ τα 512 ολοι οι providers εδω στο ελλάντα που ζήτημα αν πιάνεις και την ονομαστική.

----------


## valdazzar

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι καποιες μερες ειχα λιγο καλυτερο πινγκ..2 μερες.. τωρα ξανα... τα ιδια και χειροτερα.!

----------


## icedfun

Η κατάσταση έχει καταντήσει αστεία.Ευτυχώς που φεύγω απο αυτή την κωλοεταιρία(με το συμπάθειο κυρία Ευφραίμογλου).Απο την 1η Φεβρουαρίου συνεχώς οι ταχύτητες πέφτουν,και όταν λέω πέφτουν μιλάω για 10Kb κάτω την μέρα.

Δευτέρα 33kb (όσα είχα τόσο καιρό που υπάρχει το "πρόβλημα")
Τρίτη     22kb
Tετάρτη 15kb

Kάθε πέντε περίπου ώρες βλέπω και μία μείωση.Επίσης να μην παραλείψω οτι δεν πιάνω γραμμή στην vivodi αν δεν περάσει 20λεπτο στην αναμονή...

Viva la Vivodi

Την δευτέρα σκέφτομαι να περάσω απο τα γραφεία τους για ένα τελικό-οριστικό χώσιμο μέχρι θανάτου.Κρίμα που δεν επιτρέπεται να ηχογραφούνται οι συζητήσεις μας μεταξύ τους...  :Sad: 

*Μιλάω για 384/120 συγχρονισμένη στα 448/160 DSLAM siemens1 by πΟΤΕ απιτάριστο.Έχω την κολοφαρδία να είμαι στα καλήτερα DSLAM του πΟΤΕ με τον χειρότερο ΙSP.Aν δεν είναι αυτό ανάποδο,τότε τι είναι?

----------


## BoGe

Σήμερα πλέον δείχνει να έχει θιάξει (Full LLU).

Από προχτές έβλεπα κάποια βελτίωση αλλά από σήμερα το πρωί πλέον έχει επανέλθει σχεδόν στα φυσιολογικά ως προς την ταχύτητα.

Επίσης σε σελίδες με java που είχα πρόβλημα και εκεί έπαψε να υπάρχει.

----------


## alexd

Για την ενημέρωση σας  . . 
Στα Ιωάννινα όσοι βρίσκονται σε κόμβο του ΟΤΕ σέρνονται τελείως. Οι υπόλοιποι που είναι σε DSLAM της VIVO δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα.
Αυτό έχω καταλάβει συγκρίνοντας με φίλους.

----------


## Dask_k

Ρε παιδιά δν πάει άλλο η κωλοκατάσταση με την βιβο.....
Κατεβάζω με 2-3kb/s!!!
 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
Είναι κανείς εδώ στο dslam Νεας Κηφησιάς να μου πεί αν παίζει εκεί πρόβλημα;
Για να πάρω demo από forthnet πρέπει να τους πάρω τηλ η γίνεται και online??

----------


## whitehed

Βρε παιδια πως κανετε capture μια εικονα του υπολογιστη και την δειχνετε εδω???...ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΕΙΞΩ ΤΟ G3 ΠΩΣ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ 40ΑΡΕΣ.....ξανα φτου φτου φτου!!!

----------


## no_logo

> Βρε παιδια πως κανετε capture μια εικονα του υπολογιστη και την δειχνετε εδω???...ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΕΙΞΩ ΤΟ G3 ΠΩΣ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ 40ΑΡΕΣ.....ξανα φτου φτου φτου!!!


υπάρχει ενα ωραίο και απλό προγραμματάκι που λέγετε snagit, πολύ ευκολο να το βρεις με οποιοδήποτε p2p. ποσταρε τις φωτό και θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω λέγοντας πως είναι δικές μου, θα ψαρώσουν όλοι οσοι είναι χρήστες της βι-βόδι και  δεν μπορούν να δουν ταχύτητα εδω και 2 μήνες  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

> Ρε παιδιά δν πάει άλλο η κωλοκατάσταση με την βιβο.....
> Κατεβάζω με 2-3kb/s!!!
>    
> Είναι κανείς εδώ στο dslam Νεας Κηφησιάς να μου πεί αν παίζει εκεί πρόβλημα;
> Για να πάρω demo από forthnet πρέπει να τους πάρω τηλ η γίνεται και online??


Στο DSLAM Siemens 2 Νέας Κηφισιάς είμαι εγώ. Κλειδώνει στα 384/128 kbps. Με FORTHnet 384/128 μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έπιανα 40 Kbyte/sec (από καλούς server) όλες τις ώρες.

Μάλλον τώρα φτιάχτηκε κι έγιναν νέες ενεργοποιήσεις, διότι η ταχύτητα τις ώρες αιχμής έχει πέσει στα 37-38 KByte/sec.

Μία μέτρηση που έκανα χτες το απόγευμα:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...1&postcount=98

----------


## whitehed

Και πως ποσταρω την φωτο??? 


btw πολυ χρησιμο prog....thanks no logo.

----------


## papdoux

> Λεω...Δε πάω να δοκιμάσω αν ακόμα η βιβο με έχει συνεδεμένο....Να θυμήσω πως έχω κάνει αίτηση διακοπής και μου είχαν απαντήσει θετικά....Τελικά συνδέθηκα με βιβο και λέω ασ δω πως πάει τώρα...αρχές Φλεβάρη....Είπα μήπως...Και εκεί που είχα σταθερό bw στα 330 ξαφνικά ......25!!!!!!1
> Δε στενοχωρήθηκα...απλά απόρησα.Γιατί όλα πρέπει να είναι δύσκολα.Πρέπει να τους βρίσω μέχρι να με σβήσουν εντελώς.Ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει κανένας λογαριασμός αλλά περιμένω και μετά...μήνυση κατα παντώς....Α ναι γύρισα μετά στη Forthnet και για δες ...πάλι 330!!!Μπα δε ξέρουν καλά....


Εγω, που εχω κανει αιτηση για συνολικη διακοπη, με το περας του μηνος Ιανουαριου, επρεπε να μην ειχα καθολου προσβαση μεσω Βιβο. Αφου ειδα οτι ακομα εχω προσβαση, τους καλεσα και μου ειπαν οτι αυτοι με εχουν διακοψει αλλα μεχρι και ο ΟΤΕ να κανει την τελικη διακοπη, εχω προσβαση δωρεαν.
Ευχομαι ο ΟΤΕ να ξεχασει/αργησει να κανει τη διακοπη, οσο παει, για ενα/δυο χρονακια.   :Whistling:  

 :Respekt:

----------


## whitehed

:Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling: 

256/128 shared LLU dslam Αμπελοκηπων8)

----------


## no_logo

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  
δεν θα πεθάνουμε ποτέ κουφάλα νεκροθάφτη (βι-βόδι)

----------


## icedfun

Κάθε φορά που τους παίρνω τηλ. όλο και κάτι θα μου πούν για να με κουφάνουν...

Δείτε εδώ

1.Το πολύ ως την Δευτέρα θα έχουν λυθεί ΟΛΑ τα προβλήματα (ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!)
2.Θα πιστωθεί η dslnet για τον μήνα Ιανουάριο,τι κιαν είχαμε προβλήματα απο τον Δεκέμβριο.
3.Ο πΟΤΕ δίνει 256 γραμμές (!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
4.Μπορεί να εχει γίνει λάθος (?!) και να μου έχουν δώσει DSLnet 256 σε 384 γραμμή του πΟΤΕ (γίνεται αυτό?)
5.Η DSLnet δεν προπληρώνετε (Άλλα μου έλεγαν απο το λογιστήριο τους)

 Έχει πλάκα τελικά να ασχολείσε μαζί τους.Μπορούν να σου εμφανίσουν προβλήματα εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις.Επίσης για όσους βλέπουν βελτίωση στην ταχύτητα,να ξέρουν οτι κάθε φορά που η ταχυτητά τους βελτιώνεται,10 άλλων πέφτει.

 Δεν θα πώ οτι είναι κλέφτες και λαμόγια,θα πώ οτι είναι ερασιτέχνες και άσχετοι με το θέμα.Αν δεν ήταν,δεν θα ζητούσαν απο άλλους (πΟΤΕ) να τους κάνει αναβαθμίσεις...

----------


## imported_muhaha

> Δεν θα πώ οτι είναι κλέφτες και λαμόγια,θα πώ οτι είναι ερασιτέχνες και άσχετοι με το θέμα.Αν δεν ήταν,δεν θα ζητούσαν απο άλλους (πΟΤΕ) να τους κάνει αναβαθμίσεις...


Τι αναβαθμίσεις ακριβώς εννοείς;

----------


## boss

Πράγματι σήμερα από test βλέπω ~200kbps!
Με λίγα λόγια τα *ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ* και οι *ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ* της ακατανόμαστης δεν έχουν άλλο bandwidth και απ' ότι μπορώ να συμπεράνω αυτό σημαίνει ότι ενώ εμείς πληρώρουμε κανονικά κάθε μήνα για ανύπαρκτες υπηρεσίες αυτοί αντίστοιχα δεν πληρώνουν τον δικό τους πάροχο ώστε να εξασφαλίσουν το Bandwidth που μας αντιστοιχεί!!!

----------


## ermis333

> Τι αναβαθμίσεις ακριβώς εννοείς;


 
Παιδιά από τι στιγμή που ο χρήστης έχει γραμμή ADSL ΟΤΕ ο ISP πληρώνει Bandwidth διασύνδεσης με το BBRAS του ΟΤΕ.....αυτήν την αναβάθμηση μάλλον εννοούν οι της Vivodi....συνήθως αυτή η αναβάθμηση παίρνει 1 μήνα , την ευθύνη για τις όποιες καθυστερήσεις την έχει ο ΟΤΕ. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## icedfun

Έλα μου ντε,που ο ΟΤΕ ήξερε για την αναβάθμιση απο τον Νοέμβριο...Και το όλο θέμα έχει ξεπεράσει τους 2 μήνες και πάει για 3 (και μακρύτερο).Αν γνωρίζουμε εμείς,οι απλοί χρήστες οτι ο ΟΤΕ κάνει ενα μήνα,αυτοί δεν το ήξεραν να ξεκινήσουν νωρίτερα για να πάει πιο "ομαλά" το θέμα?ΟΟΟΟΧΙ κύριε,μπαμ και κάτω,εποιδή είμαστε μάγκες και νομίζουμε οτι τα Χριστούγεννα θα λείπουν οι περισσότεροι οπότε ποιός θα καταλάβενε το πρόβλημα...

Η vivodi έχει βρεί την εύκολη λύση να τα ρίχνει στον ΟΤΕ στο παραμικρό πρόβλημα.Αλλά όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο post μου (που είναι κάπου χαμένο εδω μέσα) τους ξεφτίλισα αυτή την δικαιολογία...

Αλήθεια,για όσους είναι με γραμμές vivodi (που έχουν και τα πιο χοντρά προβλήματα),ποιός φταίει για την καθυστέρηση?

----------


## valdazzar

ICEDFUN γουσταρω θα παω και εγω για χωσιμο στη βιβο αλλα ο πατερας μου εχει κατατρομαξει και νομιζει οτι θα μας κανουν μηνυση,ενω κανονικά θα επρεπε να κανουμε εμεις... ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ 3ΜΒ 3,67 ΕΚΑΝΑ 10-15 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΩ !!! απο το site tis western digital !!

----------


## valdazzar

Δειτε και μια ταχυτητα.. ακομα... 415 χτυπησα... απιστευτο... 30 λεπτα για αρχειο 1μβ, και το καλυτερο... μετα κοπηκε και δεν κατεβηκε ¨) και φυσικα απο co.uk...

----------


## no_logo

> Δειτε και μια ταχυτητα.. ακομα... 415 χτυπησα... απιστευτο... 30 λεπτα για αρχειο 1μβ, και το καλυτερο... μετα κοπηκε και δεν κατεβηκε ¨) και φυσικα απο co.uk...



μμμμ, χρησιμοποιείς ΑΚΟΜΑ internet explorer  :Shocked:

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά κοιταξτε εκπληκτική γραμμή 384 που έχω μέσω ΟΤΕ και με τελειωμένη αναβάθμιση.Η μέτρηση στις 2 το βράδυ!!!!!!!!
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 137.24Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 146.25kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link
Όλα τα έχω κλειστά εν τω μεταξύ σίγουρα......
Ντροπή στην Vivo,
Αύριο παίρνω τηλέφωνο και γίνεται πανικός!!!!!!!!!!!
Να δω τί θα πούν?Μάλλον ότι ειμαστε κορόιδα και οι άλλοι με άλλους ISP κατεβάζουν με 40-45..........

----------


## no_logo

> Παιδιά κοιταξτε εκπληκτική γραμμή 384 που έχω μέσω ΟΤΕ και με τελειωμένη αναβάθμιση.Η μέτρηση στις 2 το βράδυ!!!!!!!!


μια διόρθωση, σε επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους  σήμερα το πρωί μου είπαν πως η αναβάθμιση δεν τελείωσε αλλα πως είναι στα τελειώματα  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## john2gr

<<Τι παίζει,πάλι σέρνομαι σήμερα>> - <<Ναι έχουν πρόβλημα μερικά sites>>.- <<Ναι αλλά και σε θέματα downloading δεν έχω καλές ταχύτητες>> - <<Ναι και στα downloads έχουμε πρόβλημα,την Δευτέρα θα λυθεί>> - <<Και στα ρ2ρ τώρα θα μου πεις ότι θα λυθεί την Δευτέρα ε>> - <<Ναι και εκεί,την Δευτέρα θα είναι έτοιμα>>...................ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΛΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ (μην πω και Βαζέχα  :Razz: .

----------


## Kalithea

ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ ..... ..... ..... Θα σας κάνουμε και σχολεία!

ΦΩΝΗ ΛΑΟΥ : Μα δέν έχουμε παιδιά!

ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ σας κάνουμε και παιδιά!!!!

(Όσοι το πιάσανε, το πιάσανε)

----------


## catfish

:Spotlight:  
*OFFTOPIC* 
Πάντως οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι μόλις του έστειλα e-mail να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου διότι εγώ δεν μπορούσα να πιάσω γραμμή, μέσα σε 20 λεπτά με πήραν τηλέφωνο. Try it! 
*/OFFTOPIC*

----------


## catfish

OFFTOPIC 
Πάντως οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι μόλις του έστειλα e-mail να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου διότι εγώ δεν μπορούσα να πιάσω γραμμή, μέσα σε 20 λεπτά με πήραν τηλέφωνο. Try it! 
/OFFTOPIC

----------


## krals

Παιδια καλησπερα,
Εγω σημερα εστειλα Mail για διακοπη συνδεσης,
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!! ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ!! ΟΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΙ!
ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ FORTHNET.

----------


## chipix

Νέος στο DSL, και δεν έχω εμπειρία με άλλους provider!

Me ΑΠΥΣ σέρνεται εδώ και 5 ημέρες! Μιλάμε κάτω από 5ΚΒ/sec!!   :Shocked:  

Τι να πω; Υπάρχει κάνα προγραμματάκι να τσεκάρω τη γραμμή;

----------


## Deathstar

Και εμένα από το ΣΚ που μας πέρασε  σέρνομε πολλή χαμηλές ταχύτητες

----------


## dtoubi

Νομίζω πως το όλο θέμα έχει καταντήσει σουρελαιστικό.....Είναι απίστευτο πως έχουμε φτάσει τις 53 σελίδες παράπονα και τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει. Απλά τίποτα. Στα αρχεία του οτε φαίνομαι πωε έχω ακόμα βιβο δηλάδη δε έχει κανει τίποτα με το θέμα της διακοπής. Απλά δε στέλνει λογαριασμό ακόμα διότι να μην υπάρχουν αποδείξεις ακόμα. Τελικά τέτοια συνομοσία;;;  Τόσο πολύ; η απλά το μυαλό μου τρέχει; Α και κάτι άλλο. Που είναι το 30% που είναι αυχαριστοιμένοι; που βρίσκονται; να μας πουν το μυστικό της επιτυχίας η τη παιρνουν και τα βλέπου  όλα καλά!!!!!

----------


## papdoux

> Νομίζω πως το όλο θέμα έχει καταντήσει σουρελαιστικό.....Είναι απίστευτο πως έχουμε φτάσει τις 53 σελίδες παράπονα και τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει. Απλά τίποτα. Στα αρχεία του οτε φαίνομαι πωε έχω ακόμα βιβο δηλάδη δε έχει κανει τίποτα με το θέμα της διακοπής. Απλά δε στέλνει λογαριασμό ακόμα διότι να μην υπάρχουν αποδείξεις ακόμα. Τελικά τέτοια συνομοσία;;;  Τόσο πολύ; η απλά το μυαλό μου τρέχει; Α και κάτι άλλο. Που είναι το 30% που είναι αυχαριστοιμένοι; που βρίσκονται; να μας πουν το μυστικό της επιτυχίας η τη παιρνουν και τα βλέπου  όλα καλά!!!!!


 Αφου στιον ΟΤΕ ακομα σε βλεπουν, ειναι καλο. Εμενα, ουτε εκει με βλεπουν και η ακατανομαστη λεει οτι με εχει διακοψει. Αλλα δε με νοιαζει, οσο ειναι τσαμπα, οπως λενε, εγω κατεβαζω οτι βρω μπροστα μου...

----------


## icedfun

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (213.5.**.***) <--ACN
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 5,58 s
Bandwidth: 366,74 Kbps (45,84 KBps)

Αν τους πάρω τηλ. την Τρίτη και τους τα χώσω,παλι ο ΟΤΕ φταίει θα μου πούν?Τα λαμόγια...

----------


## Sannin

> Α και κάτι άλλο. Που είναι το 30% που είναι αυχαριστοιμένοι; που βρίσκονται; να μας πουν το μυστικό της επιτυχίας η τη παιρνουν και τα βλέπου  όλα καλά!!!!!


Δεν υπάρχει κανένα μυστικό... Εϊμαι με vivodi από μέσα Νοεμβρίου. Από ftp και http κατεβάζω με 40άρες. Αυτή τη στιγμή με BitTorrent κατεβάζω με 38 kbs/s (DuMeter). Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι κάποια ping timeouts. Βλέποντας όλους τους υπόλοιπους ομολογώ ότι αισθάνομαι πολύ τυχερός! Από εκεί και πέρα τι θέλεις να πω; Πόσο καλή είναι η vivodi επειδή δεν έχω πρόβλημα; Το μόνο που θα καταφέρω είναι να σας σπάσω τα νεύρα έτσι δεν είναι;   :Mr. Green:

----------


## icedfun

Φίλε Legend,κανείς δεν πρόκειται να σε κατηγορήσει (ελπίζω),εποιδή εσύ (και αρκετοί άλλοι) έχεις καλές ταχύτητες με vivodi...

Αυτό που δημιουργεί απορίες είναι το ΠΩΣ?Πώς γίνεται να υπάρχουν άτομα στην ίδια κατάσταση (γραμμή,κλπ) και να έχουν τόσο τεράστιες διαφορές?Πως γίνεται άτομα που είναι στο ίδιο DSLAM με τον ίδιο πάροχο,να έχουν διαφορετικές ταχύτητες στα ίδια ακριβώς πράγματα?Μέσα στις 53 σελίδες του thread εμφανίζονται πολλές τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

Εγώ πάντος,γνωρίζω οτι φταίει 100% η vivodi για αυτή την κατάσταση,γιατί η γραμμή μου είναι μέσω πΟΤΕ και μπορώ να δώ ταχύτητες με παραπάνω απο 1 παρόχους.

----------


## Sannin

Ναι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, γι' αυτό όπως είπα αισθάνομαι "τυχερός". Στο dslam που βρίσκομαι (Υλισού) πρέπει να υπάρχει λίγος κόσμος και ευτυχώς η vivodi δεν μου έχει δημιουργήσει ουσιαστικά προβλήματα. Τώρα, τι συμβαίνει με όλους τους υπόλοιπους ειλικρινά δεν έχω ιδέα.

----------


## firefox

είμαι πρώην  συνδρομητής "βιβοδι". ως και σήμερα 5 φεβρουαρίου 05 θέλω να ρωτήσω....δεν έχει αποκατασταθεί ακόμα το πρόβλημα....???δεν το έχω καταλάβει ακόμα αυτό...

----------


## papdoux

Καλημερα σε ολους, ο proxy της αγαπητης μας εταιρειας δουλευει; τρωω κατι timeouts μεσω αυτου αλλα χωρις αυτον ειναι καλα.

----------


## aguila21

Ένα αρχείο 19,5mb απο ιστοσελίδα με γραμμή VIVODI 384/128 μέσω ΟΤΕ κατέβηκαι σε 60 λεπτά ακριβώς!!!Μέσω firefox...Να τους πάρω και να τους βρίσω;

----------


## xantho

Ο proxy είναι όντως πάρα πολύ ασταθής. Καλύτερα να τον βγάλουμε όλοι ώστε να δούμε ποια είναι η πραγματική κατάσταση της σύνδεσής μας.

----------


## Sannin

Εγώ έχω ping timeouts και χωρίς τον proxy!

----------


## xantho

Τι σχέση έχουν τα ping timeouts? Από command line κάνεις Ping?

----------


## Sannin

Κάτι άλλο, εσείς δεν έχετε προβλήματα με τον dns server;

----------


## Sannin

> Τι σχέση έχουν τα ping timeouts? Από command line κάνεις Ping?


Και από command line, αλλά συνήθως προσπαθώ να μπω σε διάφορα site και μου βγάζει ping timeout...

----------


## icedfun

Αυτό ήταν που θα "έφτιαχνε",έτσι? Η μήπως υπάρχει κανείς που πιστεύει οτι αύριο θα έχουν λυθεί ΟΛΑ τα προβλήματα?Έλεος δηλαδή...

Παρ' όλα αυτά,είμαι περίεργος να δω τι διάολο απάντηση θα μου δώσουν όταν τους πάρω τηλ. μετά την Δευτέρα....Λαμόγια....

Θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα...Θα λυθούν....Ρε ΟΥΣΤ.

*Η βιβοδι ποτέ δεν τα είχε καλα με τον mr PING.
**Ο Proxy έχει φάει χοντρή φρίκη εδώ και κάτι εβδομάδες που πέσανε ΟΛΟΙ επάνω του
***Ο λογαριασμός του μήνα έρχεται κάθε επόμενο?Τι γίνεται εκει μέσα γμτ...

----------


## john2gr

Και πάνω που νόμιζα ότι το πρωί έφτιαξε και η κατάσταση εδώ (πρωί == 6 το πρωί) μιας και κατέβαζα με 25kb/sec επανήλθαμε στην πραγματικότητα...........7kb/sec από το μεσημέρι.Όπως τους είπα μου φαίνεται αδύνατο τη Δευτέρα να είναι όλα έτοιμα και για άλλη μια φορά το κόβω να έχω δίκιο.

----------


## santon

Χαλανδρι και η κατασταση ειναι πολυ καλη στο ιντερνετ και χαλια στο phone, τελικα μια πιτα με απο ολα δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε με αυτη την εταιρεια; :-)

BTW μου ηρθε η κοινοποιηση της απαντησης (σε εμενα και στην ΕΕΕΤ), απο την καταγγελια που ειχα κανει απο 20/12 και εκ'μερους του νομικου τμηματος της vivodi.

Το resume ηταν αφου εσεις εχετε παρει dynamic adsl εμεις σας προσφερουμε μονο best effort υπηρεσιες και ετσι δεν δικαιουστε να παραπονιεστε, ετσι απλα, ετσι ταπεινα. Τωρα αν το best effort περιλβαμανει το worst result που ειχαμε επι δυο μηνες δεν μου το εξηγησε η αγαπητη δικηγορος της vivodi. Για το γμτ ομως της ιστοριας, θα της στειλω, μαζι με κοινοποιηση στην ΕΕΕΤ, τι σημαινει best effort και τι σημαινει your service sucks :-)

Πραγματικα λυπαμαι που ξαναγραφω για ενα τετοιο θεμα εδω, αλλα οταν με κοροϊδευουν εξοργιζομαι..

Ειχε κανεις αλλος απαντηση απο την ΕΕΕΤ ;

----------


## valdazzar

> η vivodi επειδή δεν έχω πρόβλημα;


Η εχει θειο πρωθυπουργό,ή χαπακωνεται ο κύριος..

δε μπορει ολοι να εχουν προβλημα και καθε 700 ατομα 1 να πηγαινει καλα.. η εχει προβλημα το δικτυο η οχι..

----------


## AgentWolf

Δεν ξέρω παιδιά για εσάς, αλλά εδώ στο Γκύζη, από το Νοέμβριο μέχρι και σήμερα τουλάχιστον, η ταχύτητα είναι πολύ ικανοποιητική. Κατεβάζω συνέχεια με τελικές ταχύτητες.
Για να μην λέτε, ορίστε και μια εικόνα από το DU Meter...


Ούτε μία μέρα δεν έπεσε η ταχύτητα.

----------


## Kalithea

> Δεν ξέρω παιδιά για εσάς, αλλά εδώ στο Γκύζη, από το Νοέμβριο μέχρι και σήμερα τουλάχιστον, η ταχύτητα είναι πολύ ικανοποιητική. Κατεβάζω συνέχεια με τελικές ταχύτητες.
> Για να μην λέτε, ορίστε και μια εικόνα από το DU Meter...
> 
> 
> Ούτε μία μέρα δεν έπεσε η ταχύτητα.


Τί σύνδεση έχεις εσύ; Να μυρίσουμε τα νύχια μας για να καταλάβουμε;
Να ξέρεις πάντως οτι το Upload σου δεν είναι καθόλου καλό.

Φιλικά.

----------


## AgentWolf

Η σύνδεσή μου είναι 384/128
Full LLU
Πίστεψα ότι θα καταλάβετε την ταχύτητα από το screenshot του DU meter.
Δεν είχα Upload την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή που "πήρα" το screenshot. Κατέβαζα κάποια προγραμματάκια με http προτόκολλο.

Να και ένα άλλο screenshot από το DU Meter, αυτή τη φορά όμως, κατέβαζα ένα torrent (και ανέβαζα ταυτόχρονα).


Αααα... και by the way, ενώ το Download μου είναι σταθερό, το Upload μου παίζει από 100kbps ως 300kbps !!!! (Παρ'όλο που έχω θεωρητικά 128kbps Upload).
Αυτό μάλλον γίνεται γιατί η γραμμή κλειδώνει στα 300kbps όπως βλέπω και από τις ρυθμίσεις του Router. Τα 128 τα θέλει για το Internet και τα υπόλοιπα για το VoDSL.

Το ίδιο θα έπρεπε να ισχύει και στο Download, γιατί η γραμμή κλειδώνει στα 720kbps (παρ'όλο που έχω 384), αλλά δεν είναι έτσι. Υποθέτω ότι έχουν κάποιο Bandwidth Manager από την δικιά τους μεριά που μου περιορίζει το Download στα 384kbps.

Εν τέλει, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει η Vivodi, παίζει ανάλογα την περιοχή, και εδώ στο Γκύζη που είμαι, έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα.
Όταν έκανα την αίτηση για την σύνδεση, μετά από τρεις εβδομάδες είχα την υπηρεσία στην διάθεσή μου. Και από τον Νοέμβριο που έχω DSL από την Vivodi μέχρι και σήμερα, δεν έχω σκαμπανεβάσματα στην ταχύτητα. Το Download είναι καρφωμένο στα 384kbps.

Να και ένα screenshot από ένα traceroute για να δείτε τα επίπεδα του lag.


Πάντα φιλικά.
AgentWolf

----------


## Sannin

Μα καλά πόσα "ανίψια" έχει ο προθυπουργός;   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aroutis

> Το resume ηταν αφου εσεις εχετε παρει dynamic adsl εμεις σας προσφερουμε μονο best effort υπηρεσιες και ετσι δεν δικαιουστε να παραπονιεστε, ετσι απλα, ετσι ταπεινα. Τωρα αν το best effort περιλβαμανει το worst result που ειχαμε επι δυο μηνες δεν μου το εξηγησε η αγαπητη δικηγορος της vivodi. Για το γμτ ομως της ιστοριας, θα της στειλω, μαζι με κοινοποιηση στην ΕΕΕΤ, τι σημαινει best effort και τι σημαινει your service sucks :-)


Ειχα δίκιο δηλαδή...

----------


## valdazzar

agentwolf τι να πω εγω ΠΟΤΕ κανωντας με το ping plotter targetting server.eurobattle.net δεν ειδα μανα πρασιναδια στην οθονη μου,μονο οταν εβαλα την Demo της HoL.. Τί να υποπτευτώ δηλαδή?

----------


## Sannin

Κοίτα, δεν σου είπε κανείς πως έχει άδικο... Από ping είμαι μια από τα ίδια με σένα. Έχω περίπου 10% packet loss. Αλλά από downloading είμαι αρκετά καλά. Αναγκαστικά περιμένουμε και βλέπουμε...

----------


## santon

> Ειχα δίκιο δηλαδή...


Δυστυχως, το ειχες πει εδω και καιρο και ετσι ειναι, ουτε μειωσεις στο λογαριασμο ουτε "δωρακια" :-(
Take it or leave it δηλαδη. Αλλα το Δεκεμβρη/Γεναρη βρε Αρη με 5kb/sec σε απλο http download ηταν best effort αυτο; Υπαρχει καπου ορισμος του B.E ;

Θα δειξει, φτανει να μην κανει αυτες τις διακοπαρες που ειχαμε πριν. Τα ping δεν με πολυχαλανε (no gamers inside) και το τηλεφωνο μας ειναι εως ψιλοαχρηστο μιας και δεν πολυμιλαμε σε αυτο το σπιτι, προτιμαμε τα σηματα καπνου σαν best effort επικοινωνια

----------


## Kalithea

Με λίγα λόγια για να έχουμε σωστό ADSL Internet θα πρέπει να επιλέξουμε 2 δρόμους.

Ή μετακομίζουμε όλοι Γκύζη ή αλλάζουμε ISP.
Τί είπατε όλοι με ένα στόμα;; Το δεύτεροοοο;;; Κι εγώ αυτό είπα...

*Deleted by EvilHawk !!!  * 

(Ζητώ συγνώμη από όλους σας στο FORUM αλλά από καιρό ήθελα να το γράψω αυτό εδώ, απλώς δεν άντεξα τώρα και το έγραψα).

----------


## Sannin

Μου φαίνεται προτιμότερο να αλλάξουμε ISP παρά να πεθάνουν...   :Wink:

----------


## valdazzar

Αστον ρε Evilhawk να τα πει!! δικιο εχει που τους βριζει... αμα ειχες οικονομικο προβλημα και πληρωνες 57 ευρω το μηνα τζαμπα και σε δουλευαν κι απο πανω και εσυ τα ιδια θα ελεγες.!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αστον ρε Evilhawk να τα πει!! δικιο εχει που τους βριζει...


Δεν χρειάζεται να βρίζετε, τα επιχειρήματα πονάνε πιο πολύ & δεν θα έχουν  άλλοθι για να σας αγνοήσουν!  :Wink:

----------


## aguila21

Μου είπαν ότι μέχρι την Παρασκευή θα έχει τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση και θα δωθεί αλλο ένα κύκλωμα σε λειτουργία...Να τους πιστέψω;

----------


## polakis

Καλα aguila21 περίμενε εσύ να φτιάξει.Τα ίδια μου λένε από τις 15 Δεκεμβρίου!!!!!!!!!Όλο σε μια εβδομάδα κλπ.Σήμερα που υποτίθεται τελείωσε η αναβάθμιση κατεβάζω στο Π.Φάληρο με 384 με το τεράστιο 10kb/s!!!!!!!
Η μαγεία της Vivo συνεχίζεται...........
Ντροπή..........

----------


## imported_muhaha

Ναι, αλλά ξέρεις πόσο κακιασμένος είναι ο ΟΤΕ, τι κόμπλεξ έχει με τους ISP και πόσο θα το καθυστερήσει μέχρι να φέρει το κύκλωμα, και όταν το φέρει να δεις που δε θα παίζει και πως θα φάνε δεύτερο γράψιμο από τον ΟΤΕ μέχρι να έλθει να το φτιάσει αλλά και μετά θα φανεί πως είναι πάλι λάθος του ΟΤΕ γιατί από "απροσεξία" του έδωσε μικρό bandwidth και πρέπει να αιτηθούν από την αρχή για νέο κύλωμα.

Αει στο καλό ΟΤΕ, στυγνέ υπονομευτή των δημοκρατικών ISP της χώρας  :Smile:  

Τα'πα και ξαλάφρωσα  :Very Happy:

----------


## catfish

Παιδιά είναι κάποιος στον *Νέο Κόσμο* για να μας πει καταρχήν εάν καλύπτεται από Vivodi fullLLU και έπειτα πως έιναι οι ταχύτητες εκεί; Μαλλον θα μετακομίσω εκεί σύντομα.. Ας μου δώσει τα φώτα του όποιος ξέρει.

Thnx!

----------


## aguila21

> Καλα aguila21 περίμενε εσύ να φτιάξει.Τα ίδια μου λένε από τις 15 Δεκεμβρίου!!!!!!!!!Όλο σε μια εβδομάδα κλπ.Σήμερα που υποτίθεται τελείωσε η αναβάθμιση κατεβάζω στο Π.Φάληρο με 384 με το τεράστιο 10kb/s!!!!!!!
> Η μαγεία της Vivo συνεχίζεται...........
> Ντροπή..........


Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να περιμένω κάτι...Ούτως ή άλλως δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα...Έχω υπογράψει σύμβαση 6 μηνών λόγω της "προσφοράς" και περιμένω να λήξει να παω αλλού.

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά παιδιά νέο ανέκδοτο της Vivodi!!!!!!!!
Πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους λέω γιατί είναι χάλια η 384 γραμμή μου στο Π.Φάληρο ακόμα μετά από 2 μήνες και ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις?Και τί μου λέει?
Κύριε η αναβάθμιση τελείωσε αλλά έχουμε πρόβλημα κατανομής bandwith από τον ΟΤΕ!Μέχρι την παρασκευή θα είμαστε οκ!!!!!!!!!!!
Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
Έλεος................

----------


## dtoubi

Και ναι τίποτα δεν τελείωσε και τίποτα δε θα τελειώσει ποτέ.....Ισως περιμένουν να φύγουν κάποιοι για να αδίασει λίγο και να έχουν πάλι ταχύτητες.Αλλιώς δε εξηγείται πως συνεχίζουν αυτή τη φάρσα...Και στη μέση ο καταναλωτής όπου σε αυτή τη χώρα έχει πάντα άδικο.Μα πάντα.....

----------


## john2gr

Όταν εγώ τα έλεγα σε προηγούμενο ποστ...........τελικά είμαι και πολύ μάντης  :Razz:

----------


## papdoux

Mην ανυσηχητε, το Μαρτιο ολα θα εχουν τελειωσει...και αν οχι το Μαρτιο τοτε τον Απριλιο και αν οχι τον Απριλιο τοτε μεσα στο 2005 και αν οχι μεσα στο 2005 τοτε οταν γινει χρηση καποιας αλλης ευρυζωνικης παροχης και ολοι κανουμε χρηση της αλλης, οποτε και bandwidth ελευθερο θα υπαρχει και τα DSLAMs θα ειναι ελευθερα και η εξυπηρετηση θα ειναι γρηγορη και πολλες προσφορες θα υπαρχουν.

----------


## icedfun

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Πήγα σήμερα απο τα γραφεία τους,γιατί μου πέρασε μια σκέψη απο το μυαλό.Μια σκέψη που τελικά βγήκε πέρα για πέρα ΣΩΣΤΗ.Για να καταλάβετε :

Είχα κάνει μία αίτηση για 256/shared η οποία ακυρώθηκε επειδή τα "τσακάλια" έχουν κάνει λάθος για την περιοχή κάλυψης.Μετά απο αυτή την αίτηση έκανα μια δεύτερη (ο βλάκας!) για σύνδεση 384 μέσω ΟΤΕ (ΑΡΥΣ) + DSLnet.

OI ANIKANOI,OI ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΙ,ΟΙ ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΕΣ,έκαναν "λάθος" και ενώ έχω εδώ και 2 μήνες γραμμή 384 (στα 448 παρακαλώ) με έχουν με 256 DSLnet!!!!!!!!!!!(ουυυυυπς)

Εγώ φυσικά πού να το καταλάβω,αφού λέγανε για "αναβαθμίσεις" κλπ κλπ.

Και το ΦΟΒΕΡΟ?Όπως έχω πεί και σε προηγούμενο post μου εγώ όλο αυτό τον καιρό έπιανα 32-33kb (FULL 256!!!!)...Απλά παραπονιόμουν οτι αυτές δεν είναι ταχύτητες για την γραμμή που έχω...

Και μέσα σε όλα αυτά μου ζήτησαν και τα 17 euro τα λαμόγια για να μου αλλάξουν την ταχύτητα ενώ τους είχα δώσει τα συμβόλαια και είδαν τοις ημερομηνίες...Έπρεπε να επιμείνω για να γίνει το ΣΩΣΤΟ και να μην με χρεώσουν...

Έπρεπε δηλαδή να κάνει το "λάθος" μια πιτσιρίκα εκει μέσα και να μου πεί στο τηλέφωνο οτι με βλέπει 256 για να καταλάβω τι γίνεται?Γιατί απο τους λογαριασμούς δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις αν πληρώνεις για υπηρεσίες internet ή για κρέας που πήρες απο το χασάπικο....

Λυπάμε για όλα όσα με ανάγκασαν να γράψω τόσο καιρό και λυπάμε που πίστεψα έστω και για λίγο οτι η vivodi είναι η λύση στον ΟΤΕ.Σε αυτή την εταιρία μόνο ένα χοντρό λουκέτο αξίζει.

----------


## dtoubi

Ε τουλάχιστο κάτι έχεις....Τι να πει ο κακομοίρης που πληρώνει 384 τον έχουν σαν 384 και έχει pstn;;; Τότε τι να πει;

----------


## no_logo

> Ε τουλάχιστο κάτι έχεις....Τι να πει ο κακομοίρης που πληρώνει 384 τον έχουν σαν 384 και έχει pstn;;; Τότε τι να πει;


νομίζω πως από εδώ και πέρα ο icedfun δεν θα ξαναγράψει για την βι-βόδι, τον ρούπωσε 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dtoubi

Ενας λιγότερος....

----------


## gto234

Εγώ με 256/128 Full LLU Ζωγράφου οριακά έχει φτάξει η κατάσταση τις τελεύταίες μέρες με αρκετά σκαμπανεβάσματα.Τα p2p πάνε καλά γενικά και έχει βελτιωθεί και το dslphone.Τώρα μένει να δούμε αν θα μας κάνουν δώρο κάνα μήνα ή θα πληρώσουμε για όλη την περίοδο ταλαιπωρίας(που δεν έχει λήξει φυσικά ακόμα!).

----------


## icedfun

> νομίζω πως από εδώ και πέρα ο icedfun δεν θα ξαναγράψει για την βι-βόδι, τον ρούπωσε


Μήν βιάζεσε...

Όπως εγώ δεν κατηγόρησα ΠΟΤΕ κάποιον που είχε καλή ταχύτητα,το ίδιο θα ζητήσω να γίνει και με εμένα ε?

Αν νομίζετε οτι εγώ έλεγα για την vivodi τόσο καιρό ΜΟΝΟ για το bandwidth κάνετε τρομερό λάθος...για look back.Επίσης,είχα πεί οτι ακώμα και αν φτιάξουν οι ταχύτητες (εστώ και με αυτόν τον γελείο τρόπο) εγώ θα φύγω απο την vivodi λόγω της κοροιδίας που έχει πέσει.7 μήνες τώρα μου έχουν ****** τα νεύρα με τοις ****** που μου έχουν κάνει!!!1 μήνα περίμενα να καταλάβουν οτι δεν με καλύπτουν,3 μήνες για να μπεί η γραμμή,1 μήνα για να καταλάβουν οτι μπήκε,2 μήνες για να καταλάβουν οτι με έχουν ενεργοποιήσει λάθος.Ελλιπής εξοπλισμός,χάλια εξυπηρέτιση,λάθος λογαριασμοί και ότι άλλο μπορείτε να βάλετε με το μυαλό σας.

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ BANDWIDTH.

Μπορεί (δεν ξέρω ακόμα) τελικά να μην ήμουν ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που είχαν το πρόβλημα του bandwidth,αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν τους καταλαβένω,και πως δεν πρόκειτε να τους στηρίζω ακόμα και αν λυθεί το δικό μου πρόβλημα (για όσους έχουν μιλάω).

Οπότε μην βιάζεστε να βγάλετε συμπεράσματα για την στάση που θα κρατήσω.

*Δεν πρόκειτε να σταματήσω να γράφω για την vivodi μέχρι να κλείσει.


ΕΝΤΙΤ: Το "ένας λιγότερος" ακούγετε περίεργα...μου το εξηγείς σε παρακαλώ?

----------


## Chris_

Εδω Πάτρα. Η κατάσταση είναι στο απροχώρητο. Τις τελευταίες 4 μέρες, η 512 που ειχε γινει 51,2 τωρα έγινε 5,1.
Ακομα χειροτερα........ Αυτηή δεν ηταν η Δευτερα που έλεγαν, ή την Δευτέρα των παθών???????

Τι θα κάνουμε????????
Καμια ιδέα.??

----------


## Kalithea

icedfun, έχεις σκεφτεί το ότι ίσως να το λένε επίτηδες σε όσους έχουν συνδέσεις από 384 και πάνω, το ότι έχει γίνει λάθος και τους έχουν μικρότερη σύνδεση (δηλ. όπως εσένα που έχεις 384 ενώ από δήθεν λάθος σου δίνουν 256) και πως θα διορθωθεί το λάθος, μόνο και μόνο για να δικαιολογήσουν την κατάσταση;

----------


## no_logo

> Μήν βιάζεσε...
> 
> Όπως εγώ δεν κατηγόρησα ΠΟΤΕ κάποιον που είχε καλή ταχύτητα,το ίδιο θα ζητήσω να γίνει και με εμένα ε?
> 
> ........................................................................................................................  ......................................................................*Δεν πρόκειτε να σταματήσω να γράφω για την vivodi μέχρι να κλείσει.
> 
> 
> ΕΝΤΙΤ: Το "ένας λιγότερος" ακούγετε περίεργα...μου το εξηγείς σε παρακαλώ?


ρε πλάκα κάνω και εγω σερνομαι με την βι-βόδι
 :Thumb Dup:

----------


## icedfun

@Kalithera

Ναι φίλε,το σκέφτηκα αυτό,αλλα στην περίπτωση μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο...γιατί περιστασιακά είχα ταχύτητες pstn.Συνήθως ήμουν σε ταχύτητες 256...

@no_logo

Sorry φίλε αλλα καταλαβαίνεις,και τα δικά μου νεύρα και όλων εδω μέσα έχουν γίνει ζμπαράλια με τους βλάκες...Προσπαθώ να ηρεμίσω και δεν μπορώ.

 Μακάρι να λυθούν όλων τα προβλήματα,αυτό το thread έχει γίνει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ. :P

----------


## john2gr

Ω τι τύχη,πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας.Σε λίγο θα φτάσουμε στο τέλος του Φεβρουαρίου και θα αναρωτιόμαστε (όσοι έχουμε το πρόβλημα αν περιμένουν να πληρώσουμε).Εβίβαααααααααααααα σας λέω.

----------


## Kalithea

Εγώ ΔΕΝ πλήρωσα και ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να πληρώσω ούτε ευρώ αν δεν έχω τις ταχύτητες που θέλω.
Το ίδιο θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ. Μην τους δίνουμε τον οβωλό και θα δούμε ποιός θα επιβιώσει μετά και σε πόσο καιρό θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα.
ΔΕΝ δίνω μία...!! Καλό θα ήταν ΟΛΟΙ να κάνουμε το ίδιο.

----------


## DjArte

chris πάτρα πια περιοχή είσαι?σε ποιο dslam πέφτεις.Γιατι εγώ πέφτω στο dslam του πέλοπα και η κατάσταση έχει φτιάξει αισθητά.κατεβάζω με σταθερά 40kb/s 384/128 κλειδωμένη στα 576/320 full llu me dsl phone...

Αυτά και κουράγιο παιδιά!!

----------


## icedfun

Σωστό αυτό Kalithea,και είναι ίσως το μοναδικό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να αντιδράσουμε "μαζικά",αλλά τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που η vivodi αρχίσει να τα ζητάει μέσω το νομικού της τμήματος?

Βλέπεις όλοι οι αρμόδιοι φορείς μας έχουν γραμμένους εκεί που μας έχει γραμμένους και η vivodi,όσο για τα ΜΜΕ το μόνο που θα κάνουν θα είναι να εκμεταλευτούν την κατάσταση και στο τέλος να μην γίνει τίποτα...

Προτείνω υπομονή (ώς εκεί που αντέχουμε) και όταν λήξει η συνδρομή,ΜΑΖΙΚΗ ΦΥΓΗ.

Να σας αποκαλύψω ότι ιδιοτικός εκπαιδευτικός όμιλος που έχει πάροχο την vivodi 1mbit static + 7ips over leased (!!!) line,ακόμα ψάχνει τον λόγο που η vivodi σέρνεται...καταλάβατε?Αν δεν ενδιαφέρονται για τους ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΣ,για εμάς θα ενδιαφερθούν?

Στην vivodi το ISPιλίκι το έχουν χεσμένο.Αυτό που τους "καίει" είναι να πάρουν το κομμάτι τους στην σταθερή τηλεφωνία...Όλα τα άλλα μπορούν να περιμένουν.Και είναι πολύ λογικό αυτό που σας λέω αν σκεφτείτε τον τρόπο λειτουργίας.

Ακόμα μία αποκάλυψη (δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί) : H vivodi έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ και καιρό και "συνεργάζετε" με αρκετές εταιρίες για την προώθηση(με κάθε τρόπο) των προιόντων σταθερής τηλεφωνίας ΜΟΝΟ.Στην μία είχα εργαστεί για ένα φεγγάρι(ΑΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ ΛΟΛ).

Μην ακούω λοιπόν αστεία πράγματα του στίλ,θα φτιάξει,θα αναβαθμιστεί,θα φύγει και θα πετάξει για άλλους πλανήτες....Το χοντρό το χρήμα πέφτει ΑΛΛΟΥ μέσα στην vivodi.

Θέλω να δώ τι έχετε να πείτε τώρα....  :Smile: 

*Πάω να κοιμηθώ...Ελπίζω να δώ όνειρο οτι πιάνω 48άρια με vivodi...Μην με ξυπνήσετε...

----------


## yiannakas

> Εγώ ΔΕΝ πλήρωσα και ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να πληρώσω ούτε ευρώ αν δεν έχω τις ταχύτητες που θέλω.
> Το ίδιο θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ. Μην τους δίνουμε τον οβωλό και θα δούμε ποιός θα επιβιώσει μετά και σε πόσο καιρό θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα.
> ΔΕΝ δίνω μία...!! Καλό θα ήταν ΟΛΟΙ να κάνουμε το ίδιο.


Και εγώ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ τον λογαριασμό του Ιανουαρίου (που υποτίθεται ότι είχα 512άρα και είχα λιγότερο από 56κ)

----------


## BoGe

> Εγώ ΔΕΝ πλήρωσα και ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να πληρώσω ούτε ευρώ αν δεν έχω τις ταχύτητες που θέλω.
> Το ίδιο θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ. Μην τους δίνουμε τον οβωλό και θα δούμε ποιός θα επιβιώσει μετά και σε πόσο καιρό θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα.
> ΔΕΝ δίνω μία...!! Καλό θα ήταν ΟΛΟΙ να κάνουμε το ίδιο.


Άν κάνουν καμιά διακοπή (λέμε τώρα) εσύ θα πληρώσεις μετά τα τέλη επανασύνδεσης;

----------


## Julian24

Από Πάτρα μπαίνω περιοχη αγίας σοφίας  ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΟΤΕ KAI ISP VIVODI και η σύνδεσή μου αγγίζει τις εξωπραγματικές ταχύτητες των 25kbps.H κατάσταση πλέον είναι απελπιστική.Στα τηλέφωνα οι γνωστές δικαιολογίες-αναβολές .Σήμερα μου είπαν οτι τελειωσε η πρώτη φάση της αναβαθμισης και μεχρι το τελος της εβδομάδας η 2η φάση.Ελπίζω το όλο ζήτημα να μην αναχθεί σε πολυφασικό.Κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση ειναι ότι σε ερώτηση αν πρόκειται να αποζημιωθούμε ως χρήστες πήρα την απάντηση  ΟΤΙ Η VIVODI ΟΥΤΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ ΑΝΤΙΤΙΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΛΥΓΕΙ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑΣ.Ρε παιδιά όσο καλή διαθεση και αν έχω δε μπορώ να τους πιστέψω.ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΝ ΕΤΕΙ 2005 ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ 384(ΠΟΥ ΕΞΩ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΑΚΑΣ) ?ΝΑ ΒΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΙΛΟΥΜΕ Η ΝΑ ΤΡΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΑ Η ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΟΜΟ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ?ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΝΤΙΜΟΥΣ ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΕΣ

----------


## dtoubi

Εχτές ήθελα να απαντήσω αλλά με πέταξε έξω το site και δε μπορούσα να ξαναμπώ...τεσπα περιμένω εντυπώσεις απο icedfun και την "καινούργια " του σύνδεση. Πάντως και σήμερα σέρνεται κανονικά και δεν έχω δει διαφορά απο τότε που έβαλα βιβο πριν 2 μήνες. κλασικά γύρω στα 10 kbps... Χμμμμ ίσως πριν απο 15-20 χρονια καλό να ήταν. Πάντως δικιά μου ενημέρωση είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση πέρα απο αυτά που λένε και σε εσάς. Εγω ξέρω ότι δεν υπήρξε ποτέ αναβάθμιση απλά κόλιμα λόγω πολλών συνδρομητών. Τίποτα τρομερό απλά άνοιξαν την πόρτα και ξέχασν να την κλήσουν. Μπήκε κόσμος που πίστεψε σε αυτούς και ήθελε να τιμωρήσει τον (π)οτε (καλή ώρα και εγώ) και την πάτησε. Ούτε να βρίσω δεν έχω όρεξη.Απλά είναι ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΕΣ! Oπως όλα σε αυτή τη χώρα είναι ότι κάτσει.Ελα μώρε,λέει, θα περάσει και θα σταματήσουν να γκρινιάζουν,σώπα μωρε , ωχαδελφησμός στο μεγαλίο του....

----------


## no_logo

πάντως και εμείς από την πλευρά μας   :Sheep:   :Sheep:  σαν αυτά μοιάζουμε.
πήρα όλα τα περιοδικά πληροφορικής για φλεβάρη, περείμενα να δω εστω και ένα γράμμα από κάποιο θύμα της βι-βόδι και φυσικά δεν υπήρχε τίποτα (και εγώ φταίω που δεν ασχολήθηκα ), τελικά φτάνω στο συμπέρασμα πως μόνο αυτή η κίνηση θα τους πονούσε

----------


## valdazzar

Αν κατεβαζεις με 25 εισαι τελεια εμεις δε μπορουμε να σερφαρουμε καν. Απο δω και μπρος θα ειμαι ο μεγαλυτερος θαυμαστης του icedfun..ο τυπος τα λεει οπως ειναι και δεν παιζεται !! 

icedfun kane μου καμια υπογραφη σαν τη δικη σου ρε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Julian24

> Αν κατεβαζεις με 25 εισαι τελεια εμεις δε μπορουμε να σερφαρουμε καν.


Επειδή υποθέτω οτι αυτή η παρατήρηση αναφέρεται σε μένα θα ήθελα να διευκρινίσω οτι μιλάω για 25kbps δηλαδή 25 αντί 384 κbits(k όχι bytes) .Την αντίστοιχη αναγωγη σε bytes που εσύ εννοεις την κανεις αν διαιρέσεις με 8 οπότε και 8α καταλαβεις αν έχω προβλημα στο surfαρισμα η όχι   :Crying:

----------


## valdazzar

Sorry sorry απλα συνηθως μιλαμε σε kbytes ε? λεμε κατεβαζω με τοσα ... 25kb/s σωστη παρατηρηση.. και κατι αλλο..αφου εχετε γραμμη ΟΤΕ γιατι πηρατε Vivodi?Κανενας δε μου απαντησε σε αυτο..

----------


## Julian24

Το να έχει κανείς γραμμή οτε και να διαλέγει isp έχω την εντύπωση οτι ειναι κατι συνη8ισμένο.Εξάλλου οι περισοτεροι ιsp νομίζω οτι πάνω στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ στηρίζονται και τις γραμμές του χρησιμοποιούν.Περα από αυτά πάντως διάλεξα βιβοδι γιατι α)εδινε δωρεάν modem β)είχε 10ευρω χαμηλότερη μηνιαία χρεωση απο την αντίστοιχη του Οτε γ)ήθελα να δοκιμάσω κατι άλλο εκτος Οτε γιατί δεν έχω κ για αυτόν την καλύτερη γνώμη.
 Δυστυχώς έκανα λάθος.

----------


## valdazzar

αααα δεν ηξερα οτι εδινε μοντεμ και σε εσας νομιζα οτι μονο αυτοι που πηγαν εξ ολοκληρου το πηραν.. πρεπει να βγαλανε πολλα λεφτα οι αλητες ετσι.

----------


## Julian24

Κάτι σε ζαχουδάνη και σείχη μαζί μου κάνουν  :Wink:

----------


## icedfun

H βιβοδι δίνει δωρεάν το μόντεμ για οποιονδήποτε διαλέγει το super πακέτο γραμμή+DSLnet.Δεν έχει σημασία αν η γραμμή είναι μέσω vivodi ή μέσω ΑΡΥΣ.Αρκεί να την ζητήσεις απο αυτούς.

Η μεγαλύτερη βλακεία είναι οτι έχουμε γραμμή ΟΤΕ,την πληρώνουμε σε αυτούς και αν έχουμε πρόβλημα πρέπει να το πούμε σε αυτούς πρώτα,μιας και η γραμμή τους ΑΝΗΚΕΙ.Εγώ φυσικά όποτε είχα κάποια προβληματάκια με τον κόμβο,ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ δεν μίλησα στην vivodi (για να μιλήσουν αυτοί με την σειρά τους στον πΟΤΕ),αλλά έβρισκα πάντα εγώ την λύση με τον ΟΤΕ και πάντα ήταν μιά χαρα.

Όσο για την "καινούργια σύνδεση" ακόμα περιμένω να διορθώσουν την λάθος ενεργοποίηση.Μάλλον αύριο το κόβω να έχει γίνει.Θα σας ενημερώσω αμέσως  :Smile: 

Έχω μιά απορεία...Τι ακριβώς ενοούν τα τσακάλια λέγοντας "έχουμε προβλήματα στον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο του ΟΤΕ"?

Να δώσω κάποια στοιχεία απο το modem...

PPP CHAP Chap receive success : authentication ok
PPP CHAP Receive challenge (rhost = ote_bras_kol2)
xDSL linestate up (downstream: 448 kbit/s, upstream: 160 kbit/s) 

Αυτά δείχνουν,νομίζω,οτι εγώ είμαι μιά χαρά σε ότι αφορά το θέμα πΟΤΕ...Αυτοί ΠΟΥ ακριβώς έχουν το κόλλημα με το κέντρο στο οποίο είμαι?

----------


## teraformer

ΠΑΤΡΑ, ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΣΚΑΓΙΟΠΟΥΛΕΙΟΥ

Το πρόβλημα το αντιμετωπίζω και γω εδώ και 2 μήνες. Εχτές, Δευτέρα, το download bandwith έφτασε στο χειρότερο σημείο. Από το internet κατεβάζει σχεδόν με 2kb/s, απο p2p apps με λίγο παραπάνω. Στα online games δεν μπορώ καν να κάνω login το account μου, και οι ιστοσελίδες ανοίγουν με το ζόρι. Το packet loss είναι ταιράστιo, και φτάνει σε καποια ping που έκανα και το 80%.
Όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο (για πολλοστή φορά μέσα σε αυτούς τους 2 μήνες), που είπε μια ευγενέστατη κοπελιά ότι, η πρώτη φάση της ανβά8μισης έχει ολοκληρωθεί, το πρόβλημα λύθηκε σε πολλές περιοχές, και οι υπόλοιπες 8α αποκαταστα8ούν μέχρι και την Παρασκευή. Όταν τη ρώτησα αν είναι απόλυτα σίγουροι οτι, δεν 8α υπάρξει για μία ακόμη φορά περαιτέρω παράταση, μου επανανέλαβε ότι μέχρι την Παρασκευή θα έχει λυθεί κα8'ολοκληρίαν το πρόβλημα. Τελός με έχουν ενημερώσει ότι 8α μου πιστω8εί ένας μήνας (παρόλου που το πρόβλημα εμμένει για 2 περιπου μήνες).

Αυτά και απο μένα. OVER

----------


## valdazzar

> Κάτι σε ζαχουδάνη και σείχη μαζί μου κάνουν


Ρε μπας και η βιβοντι ανοικει στους Ισπανοάραβες του καλοκαιριού ή στον ζαχουδάνη, και μολις τα αρπάξουνε φυγουν για αμερική ??

----------


## john2gr

Βρε καλώς τα παιδιά,μου έλειψαν.Σαφώς μιλάω για τα καλά μου ping timeouts που επέστρεψαν ύστερα από μια μικρή απουσία.Μου έλειψαν ομολογώ,άμε στα γαμίδια μα άμε στα γαμίδια.Είναι αστείο που όλα μου τα ποστς περίπου σε αυτό το forum αφορούν τις λακαμιές της καριοβιβόδι.Αυτή την στιγμή είναι κυριολεκτικά αδύνατη η εισαγωγή στο MSN,στο IRC τρώω Ping timeout ανά 10λεπτο το πολύ και σαφώς οι ταχύτητες είναι για κλάματα.Behooooooold the power of Vivodi.

----------


## valdazzar

AAAAAAAAA και εγω που νομιζα οτι το ΜΣΝ ειχε προβλημα... γιαυτο δε μπορουσα να μπω... καλα καλα εδω καν δε μπορουσα να ανεβασω μια φωτο 100kbs στο προφιλ μου,τι λεμε τωρα...

----------


## Andrew

To msn ειχε πρόβλημα χτες το βράδυ (γενικό ψιλοworldwide γιατί το ίδιο μου έλεγαν τα μακρινά μου contacts.) Oσο για το irc δεν έχω παρατηρήσει ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Για την ποιότητα της vivodi, εγώ δεν έιχα ποτέ πρόβλημα και είμαι με 256/128 κέντρο αλλά τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες ενώ είχα peak 29Κ αυτό ανέβηκε στα 31.

----------


## aguila21

> Η μεγαλύτερη βλακεία είναι οτι έχουμε γραμμή ΟΤΕ,την πληρώνουμε σε αυτούς και αν έχουμε πρόβλημα πρέπει να το πούμε σε αυτούς πρώτα,μιας και η γραμμή τους ΑΝΗΚΕΙ.


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι η γραμμή τους ανήκει;Αν είναι έτσι μόλις λήξει το 6μηνο δεν μπορούμε να πάμε σε άλλη εταιρεία.Πάντως στη σύμβαση που υπέγραψα δεν διάβασα κάτι τέτοιο.Απλώς έκαναν αυτοί την αίτηση για τον πελάτη και έπερναν τα χρήματα αμέσως,οπότε μέχρι να συνδεθείς-εγώ χρειάστηκα περίπου 3 μηνες-αυτοί επένδυαν τα χρήματα και πλήρωναν τον ΟΤΕ την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής.

----------


## icedfun

100% σίγουρος φίλε.H γραμμή ανήκει στην vivodi.Για να εξηγήσω η vivodi "μισθώνει" την γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ και την "νοικιάζει" σε εσένα για το ίδιο ακριβώς αντίτιμο.Ποιός ειπε οτι δεν μπορούμε να πάμε σε άλλη εταιρία?Όπου θέλουμε πάμε,απλά θα συνεχίσουμε να τους πληρώνουμε την γραμμή.Δεν χρειάζετε να τους δίνουμε και την DSLnet για να μας κρατήσουν(Δεν είναι προσφορά like ADSL-in-a-BOX).

Πάντος δεν διόρθωσαν σήμερα το λάθος με την ενεργοποίηση που μου έχουν κάνει.Περιμένουμε...

Η αναβάθμιση τελείωσε,απλά δεν έχουν μεταφερθεί ακόμα όλοι οι πελάτες στο "νέο" σύστημα.Τώρα τι ενοούν,τρέχα γύρευε...

Η vivodi μου θυμίζει τις πινακίδες που έβλεπες παλιά (70s) - ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩΣ ΕΡΓΑ ΜΕΤΡΟ -

----------


## Psycho-MaN

Ρε παιδιά, τι σκατά γίνεται....Μας δουλεύουν μ'αυτη την αναβάθμιση?'Εχω 7 μέρες που έβαλα adsl 256/128 και η ISDN είναι σφαίρα μπροστά της....Σ-έ-ρ-ν-ο-μ-αι... Μένω και Αγια Σοφία -Πατρα(Και γαμώ τα DSLAM εχει ο ΟΤΕ εδω...Το έχουν πνίξει)..Δεν ξέρω τι να πώ!ΚΑι φυσικα ένα φιλαράκι με forthnet (384 μεν, αλλά...) πάει φέτες!Κατω από 34 δέν πέφτει...Αντιθετα εγώ τωρα μετην αναβάθμιση ,πανω από 6ΚΒ/s ποτέ!!Τι να κάνω?Σημαντικό:Ξέρει κανείς αν θα χρεωθούμε κανονικά ,για το διάστημα της "αναβάθμισης"?Αν αναβαθμίσω σε 384/128 , (όταν φτιάξουν τα πράγματα και ξεπεράσω τα 6ΚΒ/s) λέτε να δω μεγάλη διαφορά από τη 256/128? 

Thnx....
\n\n

----------


## dtoubi

Αγαπητέ icedfun νομίζω πως αυτή τη φορά έχεις άδικο: Εγω-έσυ- ο καθένας έκανε εξουσιοδότηση στη βιβο να με συνδέσει με dsl από οτε. Μια απλή εξουσιοδότηση έκανες τίποτε τρομερό.Είναι σαν την έκανες εσύ απλά δεν μπορουσες,βαριόσουν κλπ κλπ και το έκανε η βιβο ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ .Απλά πας σε oteshop και αλλάζεις τα στοιχεία της γραμμής. Αυτα από τεχνικο του οτε. Είναι σαν να λες ότι σου κάνω εξουσιοδότηση να πάρεις για μένα κάποια λεφτά και μετά μου λες πως τα λεφτά αυτα είναι δικά σου....Ακριβώς το ίδιο.
Το πιθανότερο είναι να το κάνω εγώ μέσα στη βδομάδα. Θα ενημερώσω

----------


## valdazzar

για καντο dtoubi πρωτα και μετα πες το μας.. οπως τα λεει ο iced ειναι.. εγω πηρα τηλεφωνο απο τον οτε και μου ειπανε δε βλεπουνε γραμμη και πρεπει πρωτα να κοψω αυτη της βιβοντι και να μου ξαναενεργοποιησουν.. και οταν πηγα στα γραφεια της βιβο για διακοπή μου ειπανε ντεπώ? αρα μεσω οτε ειστε..εγω που μου ειπανε απο τη βιβοντι οτι θα με κοψουν μετα απο φασαριες..πληρωσα και το μοντεμ και εκανα αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ.. λετε να μην το κοψουν και να εχουμε βλακειες? ξερει κανεισ το τηλ. των υπευθυνων στην Αθηνα?

----------


## dtoubi

Εμένα το Σαββατο που πήρα το τετραψήφιο, μου είπαν πως δεν έχει σημασία αν είμαι με βιβο η γραμμή μου φαίνεται και μάλιστα μου έκαναν και reset γιατί κάτι είχε κολήσει...Τώρα τι να πω θα πάω στον οτε και θα ενημερώσω.

Α και στην αίτηση διακοπής που είχα κάνει τους είπα να μην διακόψουν το κύκλωμα με οτε. Το έχω στείλει και με φαξ και το έχω γραμμένο

----------


## valdazzar

Παρε τηλ το ΟΤΕSHOP και ρωτα αμα γινεται να κανεις μεταφορα τη γραμμη στο ονομα σου.. θα σου πουν οχι. καταργηση της Βιβο επανεργοποιηση

----------


## icedfun

Φίλε dtoubi,έχω μιλήσει με τον πΟΤΕ,την γραμμή μου την βλέπουν (ευτυχώς) αλλά τα στοιχεία της γραμμής δεν λένε το ονομά μου.Η γραμμή ανήκει στην vivodi.Πάρε το 134 και ρώτα τους.

Να σημειώσω οτι πρίν λίγο γύρισε το DSLnet απο 256 σε 384,to browsing είναι απίστευτα γρήγορο αλλά τα downloads παίζουν ανάμεσα σε 38-33kb.Ελπίζω να λυθεί και αυτό το "προβληματάκι".Καλή αρχή.Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...

----------


## dtoubi

Παιδία το ρώτησα μου είπαν πηγαίνετε σε oteshop και συμπληρώνετε μία αίτηση...Τι να πω αν τα έβγαλε όλα αυτα απο το μυαλό του.....

----------


## icedfun

Τι αίτηση ακριβώς?Μεταφοράς γραμμής ΑΡΥΣ στο όνομά σου?

Άλλα λέγανε σε εμένα...Για να πάρω να ρωτήσω...

----------


## dtoubi

Πάρε το 1242 και ρώτα απο εκεί μου το είπαν....Μου είπαν πως δε γίνεται απο το τηλέφων ο διότι δεν έχουν την δήλωση γιαυτό μου είπαν να πάω σε οτεshop. Εγω θα πάω και θα δούμε.

----------


## icedfun

thanx φίλε.Αν καταφέρεις τπτ,πέστο και απο εδώ μεριά μπας και βγάλουμε καμιά άκρη  :Smile:

----------


## Julian24

Παιδια μολις διαπίστωσα ότι κατι αρχισε να κινείται μετα απο 15 μέρες εξεφτελιστικών ταχυτήτων.Μπορει τα 200kbps να ειναι λίγο πανω απο το μισό του θεωρητικού μάξιμουμ αλλά καμία σχέση με τα 20αρια και 30αρια των προηγούμενων ημερών.Ελπίζω να μην ειναι παροδικό και σιγα σιγά να αποκατασταθούν τα προβλήματα όλων μας.

----------


## whitehed

Results from broadband speed test recorded on Wednesday, 09 February 2005, 16:16.

Your Connection
Direction
Actual Speed
True Speed (estimated)

Downstream 319 Kbps (39.9 KB/sec) 344 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
Upstream 106 Kbps (13.3 KB/sec) 114 Kbps (inc. overheads) 

Ζωγραφου 256/128 shared LLU
ΞΑΝΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΛΙΑ!!!!!!!

----------


## aguila21

Τελικά νομίζω οτι ο icedfun εχει δίκαιο...Τηλεφώνησα σήμερα στο 134 και μου είπαν ότι δε βλέπουν γραμμή ADSL στο νούμερο που έδωσα!Πάντως είναι σίγουρο ότι μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε ISP αν λήξει το 6μηνο;Μάλλον την πάτησε πολύς κόσμος,και όλα αυτά για 60€ που κοστίζει ένα modem...Στους όρους της σύμβασης όμως δε γράφει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## nihilist

Ρε παιδια....πως πανε οι γραμμες σας???
Μενω Ηλιουπολη κ απο το μεσημερι ως τωρα δεν ειχα δικτυο...τωρα για μια φαση των 3 λεπτων χτυπησα μια 40αρα και ξαναέπεσε στα 10KB/s...
Μπορειτε να μου πειτε κανα τηλεφωνο που να τους βρισω..???
Στο 13880 οι ανθρωποι κανουν την δουλεια τους, δεν υπαρχει λογος να τους πω τπτ...Εδω ουτε αυτούς δεν ενημερώνουν.
Εσεις πως πατα απο ταχύτητα;;

----------


## Mpogias

Εγώ είμαι στην Κυψέλη και μετά από ένα μήνα και ... ταλαιπωρίας τώρα πιστευω έχουν ψιλοφτιάξει τα πράγματα

----------


## Mpogias

Εχω 256αρι και πιάνω γύρω στα 25-26ΚΒ/s κανονικα θα έπρεπε να πιάνω 31 αλλα συμβιβάζομαι αν διατηρηθεί

----------


## ariadgr

> Εχω 256αρι και πιάνω γύρω στα 25-26ΚΒ/s κανονικα θα έπρεπε να πιάνω 31 αλλα συμβιβάζομαι αν διατηρηθεί


26kb/s είναι η μέγιστη *πραγματική* ταχύτητα για τα 256Kbps οπότε είσαι μια χαρά.

----------


## nihilist

Αθήνα
Τελευταία ενημέρωση 18:50	
Πολύωρη διακοπή σημειώνεται την Τετάρτη στις ευζυζωνικές συνδέσεις DSL των περισσότεων παρόχων. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται σε σύστημα του ΟΤΕ και σύμφωνα με την εταιρεία επηρεάζει 10.000 χρήστες στην περιοχή της Αττικής. Ωστόσο πελάτες άλλων εταιρειών, οι οποίες επίσης χρησιμοποιούν το σταθερό δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, αναφέρουν αδυναμία πρόσβασης και από την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα.

πηγή: www.in.gr

επίσης η ταχύτητα του αρχιζει κ ανεβαίνει σιγα σιγα...κατεβαζω με 15  :Very Happy:

----------


## valdazzar

Εγω τα πληρωσα τα 60... για να σηκωθω να φυγω... Και δε μου κανουν διακοπη!! μα λεω αφου πληρωσα και μοντεμ και ολα... ναι αλλα εχετε προπληρωσει το Φεβρουαριο πρεπει να τον παρετε !!! - μα δε θελω κοψτε με να συνδεθω μεσω οτε... θα σας ειδοποιησουμε μολις γινει.. πρεπει να ακολουθηθθει διαδικασια...

----------


## teraformer

AΝΑΚΟΙΝΩ8ΕN Νο 2 ΑΠΟ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΣΚΑΓΙΟΠΟΥΛΕΙΟΥ.

Σήμερα ημέρα Τετάρτη 10/2 του σωτήριου έτους 2005, και μετα απο σχεδόν 2 μήνες ταλαιπωρίας, είδα τα πρώτα σημάδια ανάκαμψης.
Κατά το μεσημεράκι, συναίβει το αναπόφευκτο: άρχισα να κατεβάζω με στα8ερή ταχύτητα 26 kb/s!!! Οι ιστοσελίδες άνοιγαν με τη μία, και το online game πήγαινε σφαίρα.
Δυστηχώς η όλη αναλαμπή κράτησε λίγες μόνο ώρες, κα8ώς το βραδάκι ξέπεσα και πάλι στο max 6 kb/s και το αυξημένο packet loss.
Αλλά δεν απογoητεύτικα. Το σημερινό θετικό συμβάν, φώτισε σαν ηλιαχτίδα την καρδούλα μου, και μου χάρισε ψήγματα ελπίδας να συντροφεύουν τις σκέψεις μου για το μέλλον.
Μπορώ πλέoν να προσεύχομαι έχοντας την πεποίθηση ότι, τα λόγια μου 8α εισακουστούν, και ότι το αυ3ημένο rate, 8α 3αναεπισκευτεί το φτωχικό μου pc.

Υ.Σ.: Είμαι χοντρό ζώον τελικά.  :Crying:

----------


## lunatic

συγνωμη για τα greeklish αλλα το πηρα copy/paste απο το εμαιλ μου



"2:30π.μ Πεμπτη 10 Φεβρ. 

COPY / PASTE apo to SITE --> http://webtest.vivodi.gr/bw/


ΤΕΣΤ νο1
Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.214.64)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 35,39 s
Bandwidth: 57,87 Kbps (7,23 KBps)
Click re-meter bandwidth DO NOT refresh browser 


v1.0 build 030419, url: http://sleepless.ngoprek.org





ΤΕΣΤ νο2

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.214.64)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 35,29 s
Bandwidth: 58,03 Kbps (7,25 KBps)
Click re-meter bandwidth DO NOT refresh browser 


v1.0 build 030419, url: http://sleepless.ngoprek.org



ΤΕΣΤ νο3 

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.214.64)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 28,09 s
Bandwidth: 72,90 Kbps (9,11 KBps)
Click re-meter bandwidth DO NOT refresh browser 


v1.0 build 030419, url: http://sleepless.ngoprek.org



Me sinxoreite ...einai auto to speed gia to opoio plirono kathe mina? ( payload 256kb ...kai ti exo ? 72 stin kaliteri periptosi?) Kai mi mou peite oti to speed meter den einai axiopisto giati gia na pao kai na kano auti ti diadikasia kati paratirisa sti sindesi mou.De xero ti ginete sto diktio sas (olo akouo gia anavathmisi kai gia  kalytereusi ) alla de me endiaferei kai sto kato kato.Exo epikoinonisei mazi sas arketes fores 1 min prin ta xristougena kai olo lete upomoni os tin alli evdomada...os ton allo mina...os tin protoxronia...ante kai ton ianouario...tora exoume fevrouario kai siga siga kai autos teleionei.O vasikos mou skopos pou thelo na exo dsl sto spiti mou einai to fast download kai to online gamingTipota apo auta ta dio de mou kaliptete kai mporo na po oti de mporo na anexto allo auti ti katastasi.An telika de mporeite na kalipsete auta ta opoia lete i na mas to peite na xeroume kai emeis ti tha kanoume.Perimeno tin apantisi sas kai sas parakalo oso to dinaton sintomotera."



Περιμενω την απαντηση ..και κυριως να δω την ταχυτητα που δικαιουμε.... αν δε γινει αυτο θα τους χαιρετησω .... αοριστη rulez ουτε 6 μηνες ουτε @@ριες

----------


## Kalithea

Λοιπόν παιδιά εγώ είμαι συνδρομητής από τις 12/1/05.
Πάντα ήμουν και είμαι σταθερός στα 27 kb downstream.
Δεν ξέρω αλλά κάτι μου λέει πως την έχω πατήσει όπως τον αγαπητό φίλο icedfun.
Αύριο θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο να μου πούν τί σύνδεση έχω. Έκανα συμβόλαιο 384/128.
Θα έχει πλάκα να μου πούν κι εμένα πως με έχουν 256/128 όπως τον icedfun.

icedfun, στο computer τους μπορούν να δούν να μου πούν, έτσι;
Εσύ στο 13880 πήρες και στο είπαν;

----------


## valdazzar

Εγω εκανα διακοπη συνδεσης αλλα μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να περιμενω να γινουν αιτησεις κτλ κτλ για διακοπη.. χθες το βραδυ πορτοκαλισε το λαμπακι και λεο αυτο ηταν τελος... μετα απο κανα 15λεπτο ξαναανοιξε.. λεω ρε γμτ δεν το κοψανε ακομα... και βλεπω το απιστευτο!! κατεβαζα με 30κβ/ς μετα επεσε στα 26κβ/ς!! και επεξα και warcraft κανονικοτατα!!!!!Απιστευτο! Σημερα ομως το πρωι παλι στα κλασσικα packet losses ktl ktl...

ΥΓ> ρε παιδια τι γινεται το site?δε δουλευει συνεχεια?

----------


## icedfun

Κάνει φοβερά σκαμπανεβάσματα...χθές κατέβαζα με 33kb και σήμερα με 3.Μίλησα πάλι μαζί τους,δεν ξέρουν αν έχει γίνει η όχι η μετατροπή της DSLnet 256 σε 384 (Θέλει 3 εργάσιμες!!!λολ).

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα,η "αναβάθμιση" έχει ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΘΕΙ.Μόνο ένα κομμάτι έχει δωθεί και γι' αυτό μερικοί απο εμάς επανέρχονται...Σωθήκαμε.Όταν τους ρώτησα για το άν ξέρουν πότε θα έχουν τελείωσει ΟΛΑ,μου απάντησαν οτι ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ.

Προσωπικά εγώ βλέπω να τελειώνουν το καλοκαίρι (του 2024),και μαζί με τα τελειώματα (στοκάρισμα,βάψιμο) θα φάνε και ένα τελείωμα απο τους συνδρομητές που θα χάσουν.

Το σίγουρο είναι οτι Μάιο-Ιούνιο,περιμένω να ρίξω χοντρό γέλιο με την vivodi,όταν θα εμφανίσει καινούργιες "super προσφορές" με νέες υπερτέλειες τιμές και άψογο εξοπλισμό,την ώρα που ακόμα ΕΔΩ θα είμαστε και ακόμα θα ψάχνουμε να δούμε αν ο κόμβος μας "αναβαθμίστηκε"... 

Η ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ (διάλογος ανάμεσα σε εμένα και τηλεφωνήτρια)

-Πιστεύετε οτι μπορεί να φταίει ο ΟΤΕ για το πρόβλημα στον κόμβο μου? (είμαι μέσω ΑΡΥΣ)
Τ: Δεν νομίζω,το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχετε πρόβλημα επειδή δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση στον δικό σας κόμβο

**Πέρνω πίσω τα όσα είχα πεί οτι η Vivodi κατηγορεί τον ΟΤΕ για όλα τα στραβά και τα κακά που συμβαίνουν σε αυτό τον πλανήτη.ΜΠΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ**

----------


## valdazzar

Η μονη λυση για να βγαλει πολλα λεφτα η Vivo ειναι να αρχισει να χρεωνει το 13880, ειδικα του icedfun  :Smile:

----------


## xantho

> Η μονη λυση για να βγαλει πολλα λεφτα η Vivo ειναι να αρχισει να χρεωνει το 13880, ειδικα του icedfun


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Andrew

Και έπεσε χτες η μαύρη μούτζα πάνω μου... χτες το βράδυ δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ σε πολλά sites. Oπως και εδώ. Whatever... ας ελπίσουμε ότι σήμερα θα είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα...

----------


## valdazzar

ΤΟ ADSLGR ειχε προβλημα... δες τε μια χαρα τα παει το ιντερνετ μου... στο Upload βεβαια μονο,για το down στα @@ρια τους... με azeureus και download apo macromedia.com

----------


## gastone_21

αίσχος , αίσχος ... σαν δεν ντρέπονται λέω εγώ στον Μάκη θα τους βγάλω μαζί με τους παπάδες  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## gastone_21

...πλάκα κάνω βέβαια έτσι ... για όποιον δεν είχε το κουράγιο να κλικάρει στο attachment είμαι shared llu Χαλάνδρι 256/128 όχι static , και μια που ανακάλυψα το snagit είπα να σας το στείλω.
Πάντως άν και δεν είμαι καλός στις συμβουλές θα έλεγα απο την εμπειρία μου ότι εάν γράψεις σε οποιοδήποτε φορουμ μέχρι 5 φορές το παραπονό σου είσαι στα πλαίσια του νορμάλ , εαν όμως γράφεις τα ίδια και τα ίδια , ξανά και ξανά είναι επειδή ή θέλεις να πάρεις πόντους ή επειδή είσαι εκ γενετής κλαψο...νης.
Τώρα εσείς ξέρετε ποιοι είστε , έτσι δεν είναι ?
Όποιος δεν γουστάρει να διακόψει στην δικιά μου πιάτσα έτσι κάνουμε.

----------


## icedfun

Φίλε gastone_21,γιατί όποτε postarεις είναι για να την πείς σε κάποιον?Μήπως αυτό τελικά σημαίνει κάτι και για εσένα?

Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς πόσες απο τις σελίδες έχεις διαβάσει και τί ακριβώς κατάλαβες απ' όλα αυτά,αλλά αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ μια συνεχιζόμενη κατάσταση.Δεν λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια.Το γεγονός οτι δεν είσαι καλός με τις συμβουλές δεν χρειάζετε να μας το πείς,φένεται απο το "όποιος δεν γουστάρει να διακόψει".

Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει οτι οι περισσότεροι εδώ είναι ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΕΝΟΙ (συμβόλαια,γραμμές,χρήματα,κλπ) να έχουν vivodi.Όσο διαρκεί μία κατάσταση,το δηλώνουμε και αν δεν σου αρέσει,κοίτα αλλού,"Τώρα εσείς ξέρετε ποιοι είστε , έτσι δεν είναι ?",γεμάτος υπονοούμενο και μαγκιλίκι καθώς είσαι.

*όπως και εγώ δεν βαρέθηκα να σου απαντήσω,και εσύ να μην βαριέσε να είσαι αντικειμενικός.

----------


## valdazzar

Εγω γουσταρω να ειμαι κλαψομο... και συνεχιζω με μια καλυτερη φωτο... και οπως λεει ο Icedfun μαλλον οι περισσοτεροι πεσαμε θυμα μεγαλης απατης και δε μπορει ο καθε ιδιωτης να τα βαλει με εταιρια... παρ'ολα αυτα εγω και ο iced μπορεσαμε και το διεκοψαμε το συμβολαιο... και εχω τωρα Βιβο αλλα δε χρεωνομαι,περιμενω να κοπει τζαμπα ειναι.. τους αλλους να σκεφτεσαι..

----------


## dtoubi

Ο καθένας όπως  μπορεί να ανεβεί..... Εξάλου ο gastone_21 δεν είναι παλιός...Ειχε  ξανασυμβεί να βρίσει πραγματικά ένα παιδί που τόλμησε και ρώτησε για την βιβο...
ΟΚ pathetic φίλε μου αφού σου πεφτουμε πολύ κλαψο.... τι ασχολείσε; Ειμαι σίγουρος πως έχεις άλλα πράγματα ποιό σημαντικά να κάνεις από το να μπαίνεις σε ένα κλαψο.... site. Αλλα πρόσεχε την ψευτομαγκία σου μην πέσει και χτυπήσει....

Για την ιστορία και εγώ έχω διακόψει την βιβο απλά περιμένω να δω που θα πάει η κοροοιδία. Συχνά πυκνά συνδέομαι με αυτην απλά για να δω ότι τίποτα δεν άλλαξε....Παλιές αξίες!!!

----------


## imported_muhaha

> ...πλάκα κάνω βέβαια έτσι ... για όποιον δεν είχε το κουράγιο να κλικάρει στο attachment είμαι shared llu Χαλάνδρι 256/128 όχι static , και μια που ανακάλυψα το snagit είπα να σας το στείλω.
> Πάντως άν και δεν είμαι καλός στις συμβουλές θα έλεγα απο την εμπειρία μου ότι εάν γράψεις σε οποιοδήποτε φορουμ μέχρι 5 φορές το παραπονό σου είσαι στα πλαίσια του νορμάλ , εαν όμως γράφεις τα ίδια και τα ίδια , ξανά και ξανά είναι επειδή ή θέλεις να πάρεις πόντους ή επειδή είσαι εκ γενετής κλαψο...νης.
> Τώρα εσείς ξέρετε ποιοι είστε , έτσι δεν είναι ?
> Όποιος δεν γουστάρει να διακόψει στην δικιά μου πιάτσα έτσι κάνουμε.


Αν μπορούσαν θα το κάνανε. Υπάρχει κόσμος με 6μηνα συμβόλαια και η σχιζοφρενική αντιμετώπιση τους από την εξυπηρέτηση της vivodi καλά καλά δεν τους αφήνει να μάθουν αν επιτρέπεται gracefully το σπάσιμο του 6μηνου (ή πρέπει να καταγγείλουν βεβιασμένα τη σύμβασή τους).

Εσύ κατεβάζεις καλά, αλλά πέφτεις στο λάθος να γενικεύεις και για τους άλλους, χωρίς να ξέρουμε τις δικές τους συνθήκες χρήσης και από πού περνάνε για να βγουν. Σίγουρα πάντως πολλών ο στόχος δεν είναι η vivodi, είναι ο OTE, απλά δεν το ξέρουν (ακόμα).

Ομολογώ πως κι εμένα μου κάνει κακή εντύπωση η ιστορία να βλέπω τον πόνο του καθενός εδώ γραμένο, μάλιστα κάποτε είχα κάνει ένα πιο ευγενικό post σαν το δικό σου. Αλλά ξέρεις τι λέει ο λαός μας, ο πνιγμένος απ'τα μαλλιά αρπάζεται.

Τούτοι οι άνθρωποι νιώθουν ότι είναι παγιδευμένοι και έχουν σανίδα το forum για να βρουν κάποια υποστήριξη, τη στιγμή που οι εταιρίες είναι ανέτοιμες και απαράδεκτες (ναι,όλες!). Πρέπει να το δούμε εμείς λίγο διαφορετικά, αν περιμένουμε να λένε όλοι ότι παίζει φίνα η dsl τους, μπράβο στη vivodi, μπράβο στην otenet κλπ.. ε, θα αργήσουμε καμιά τριετία μίνιμουμ, φίλε.

Αν μπορούμε να τους βοηθήσουμε σε κάτι, ας το κάνουμε. Αν όχι, ας μείνουμε ευγενικοί ακροατές ή απλά ας αποσυρθούμε.

Φιλικά,
muhaha

----------


## icedfun

Παίδες,μόλις τώρα ήρθα απο vivodi...

Δηλώνω εξ΄αρχής οτί μίλησα με τον κ. Καπάτο και όχι με κάποια τυχαία κοπελίτσα.

Έχουμε και λέμε :

1. To πρόβλημα λύνεται σταδιακά απο την προηγούμενη δευτέρα,δεν έχει λυθεί 100%.
2. Η αναβάθμιση της σύνδεσης με το ΑΙΧ τελείωσε,αλλά παραμένουν κάποια προβλήματα ανάμεσα στην vivodi και τον ΟΤΕ.
3. Μετά την λήξη του συμβολαίου (6μηνου,οτιδήποτε) όσοι έχουν ΑΡΥΣ είναι αναγκασμένοι ή να κρατήσουν την vivodi ή να καταργήσουν την γραμμή.
4. Όντως το πρόβλημα έγινε οταν έγινε ο διαχωρισμός των subnet.

Συμπέρασματα :

1. Δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτος εγγύηση οτι το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί
2. Με ένα reset στο modem φτιάχνουν ολα (!!!!)
3. Είναι όντως λαμόγια
4. Χθές έγινε η αλλαγή μου απο 256 σε 384 DSLnet μετά απο 2 μήνες (ουυυυπς λάθος)
5. Ακόμα είμαι σαν flatrate pstn

Πρέπει να το κάνουμε ταινία.-Παγιδευμένοι στην Vivodi-

----------


## john2gr

Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους μου είπαν ότι...........τώρα περιμένουν εξοπλισμό για όσους έχουν ΑΡΥΣ dsl.Ναι ναι ΤΩΡΑ τον περιμένουν,δεν μπορούσαν να τον αγοράσουν πιο πριν.Αμέσως έκανα αίτηση διακοπής και δεν δέχομαι αρνητική απάντηση.Επίσης ζήτησα να μεταφερθεί η γραμμή στον Οτε,να μην καταργηθεί (αν δεν γίνει χ@@@κα εδώ που τα λέμε,θα περιμένω ένα μήνα σιγά).Μόλις πάρω το οκ ότι θα μου κάνουν διακοπή έχω φύγει για ενεργοποίηση γραμμής μέσω Οτε και μετά σαν provider την Forthnet που έχω τώρα netkey και κατεβάζω με 25άρες (στα 256 συνδέεται η netkey).Τα ping timeouts είναι παρελθόν πλέον,πραγματικά κρίμα στα βόδια.Κι αν νομίζετε ότι σταδιακά θα φτιάξει η βιβόδι ας γελάσω.Σε 2 μήνες θα φτιάξει μόνο για λίγα άτομα,ακριβώς όπως έγινε με το "τέλος" της αναβάθμισης.Μπορεί τα Χριστούγεννα να είναι όλα εντάξει,lol.

----------


## Julian24

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση :Όταν μιλάμε για ντέμο απο διάφορες εταιρίες τι ακριβώς εννοούμε και πώς μπορεί να τα προμηθευτεί κανείς?

----------


## ipo

Πληροφορίες για demo θα βρεις εδώ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...highlight=demo
καθώς και σε άλλα threads αν κάνεις ένα search στο forum.

----------


## Julian24

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση  :Smile:

----------


## icedfun

@john2gr : Έχουμε να φάμε λούκι όσοι μείνουμε...Τελικά με βλέπω και εγώ να τρώω εξάμηνο στην μάπα καθώς δεν με πέρνει να κόψω την γραμμή που είναι τέλεια.

Δείτε τα συννημένα,τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

Το πρώτο είναι κάποια χαρακτηριστικά της line και το 2o δίχνει status την ώρα που κάνω download απο ftp.ntua.gr  :Smile: 

cheers

----------


## no_logo

εμένα το πρόβλημα σήμερα τουλάχιστον εχει λυθεί. χτυπάω ανετα 45 με το shareaza, να δούμε αν θα κρατήσει και αυριο  :Cool: 

icedfun πάλι καλά που το μοντεμ σου είναι κλειδωμένο σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες

----------


## Mpogias

Η αποζημίωση θα δοθεί κατόπιν τηλεφωνικής συνομιλίας (ή βρισίματος) ή θα κάνουν την κίνηση μόνοι τους για τους χρήστες των περιοχών εκείνων που υπέφεραν??????
(λέμε τώρα!!!)

----------


## aguila21

ICEDFUN σου είπε ο άλλος ότι όσοι έχουν σύνδεση μέσω ΟΤΕ δεν μπορούν να φύγουν απο την vivodi;Δηλαδή πρέπει να ξανακάνουμε αίτηση και να περιμένουμε πάλι ίσως και 4 μήνες;Καλά κρασιά...

----------


## john2gr

icedfun ακόμα βιβόδι user είμαι αλλά όπως έγραψα και στο email που τους έστειλα αν δεν δεχτούν την διακοπή εγώ προειδοποιώ ότι δεν θα πληρώσω.Επίσης είπα ότι έχω σώσει το email για τυχόν ευτράπελα στο μέλλον και επίσης ανέφερα ότι έχω σώσει όλο αυτό το thread που δείχνει στο μέγιστο τα χάλια τους και την κοροϊδία τους.Τέλος είπα ότι δεν δέχομαι δικαιολογία του στυλ <<Προσφέρουμε την καλύτερη δυνατή υπηρεσία>> καθότι εδώ δεν μιλάμε για καλύτερη,μιλάμε για χείριστη.Απόδειξη το γεγονός ότι ΤΩΡΑ περιμένουν εξοπλισμό,πράγμα που έπρεπε να είχαν κάνει από τα τέλη Ιανουαρίου όταν και γινόταν η "αναβάθμιση".Αν δεν μου την διακόψουν τότε δεν πληρώνω,αν έχουν τα μούτρα να πάνε νομικά έτσι και δεν πληρώνω (πράγμα ακραίο) έχω εδώ τόσους μάρτυρες,χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## icedfun

Όντως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί χρησιμοποιούν αυτή την γελοία έκφραση "best effort".Δηλαδή το καλύτερο που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι να μου δίνουν τέτοιες ταχύτητες,την στιγμή που ΟΛΟΙ οι άλλοι ISPs μου δίνουν διπλάσιες (και βαααλε)?Δέν ντρέποντε κάν που το λένε?

Εγώ θα ντρεπόμουν να γυρίσω και να πώ "αυτό είναι το καλύτερο που μπορώ να κάνω" άν είχα τέτοια χάλια.Το καλύτερο?Συνήθος μια τέτοια αναβάθμιση (όπως μου είπε ο κύριος Καπάτος),κρατάει 6μήνες και βάλε,όχι απλά 2μήνες και όλα καλα.

Έχουμε ξεφύγει απο το επίπεδο της κοροιδίας και έχουμε περάσει στο επίπεδο της Αλητείας.Αυτό που κάνουν είναι ΑΘΛΙΟ.Θέλανε οι άχρηστοι να παίξουν και ISPλίκι,δεν τους έφτανε η σταθερή τηλεφωνία....Όποιος παίζει με τα πίτουρα,στο τέλος τον τρώνε οι κότες.ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ.Έ ρε γέλια που θα πέσουν το καλοκαιράκι...Εδώ θα είμαστε και θα τα πουμε...

----------


## aguila21

Το καλοκαίρι θα έχουμε μαζικές αποχωρήσεις...Να δούμε πώς θα ανταπεξέλθουν.Θα θυσιάσω 2-3 μήνες να περιμένω αλλά απο την vivodi θα φύγω παραυτα.

----------


## icedfun

@aguila21 Ναι, όσοι έχουν ΑΡΥΣ,πολιτική της εταιρίας είναι να μην τους αφήνει να την έχουν με άλλο ISP.Μου είπε οτι η κάθε περίπτωση εξετάζεται ξεχωριστά (και καλά) αλλα και οτι αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει...

Εγώ πάντος αν δώ το καλοκαίρι οτι υπάρχουν πόρτες στο κέντρο μου,δεν θα μασήσω να κόψω και την γραμμή,όχι τπτ άλλο,αλλά ρε γμτ με έχει συγχρονίσει 448...

----------


## tefra

ρε παιδες ειδα και αποειδα και αποφασισα να κοψω την vivo (μεσω οτε εχω ευτυχως ) 
μου ειπαν τηλεφωνικα οτι η διακοπη μπορει να γινει μονο μεσω Fax ειτε e-mail . Τους εστειλα e-mail στο customerservice@vivodi.gr εδω και μερες (αυριο κλινουμε βδομαδα ) και οχι ενα αλλα 4-5 αναφερωντας το ονομα στο οποιο  εχει γινει η συνδεση ζητωντας διακοπη και να επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου για επιβεβαιωση .ποσο καιρο τους κανει για να σου απαντησουν ? μηπως να παω απο το ψιλικατζηδικο τους να τα πουμε απο κοντα  ?

----------


## icedfun

tefra,το καλύτερο είναι να πάς απο εκεί και ζήτα την κυρία Ραμάκη που είναι η υπεύθυνη για τις διακοπές συνδέσεων.

----------


## tefra

καπου εδω μεσα διαβασα οτι δεν δεχονται αλλα e-mail εκτος απο τα vivo mails τους εστειλα ενα ακομα με το δικο τους . θα περιμενω μεχρι αυριο εαν δεν πεσει τηλεφωνο θα παω απο κει .

----------


## aguila21

icedfun όταν γράφεις "ΑΡΥΣ" εννοείς μέσω ΟΤΕ ή απο το δικό τους δίκτυο;Εγώ έχω μέσω ΟΤΕ και isp vivodi.Είχα κάνει το λάθος να μπω στο λούκι της προσφοράς τους για το modem πρέπει να μείνω 6 μηνες...

----------


## BoGe

> ρε παιδες ειδα και αποειδα και αποφασισα να κοψω την vivo (μεσω οτε εχω ευτυχως ) 
> μου ειπαν τηλεφωνικα οτι η διακοπη μπορει να γινει μονο μεσω Fax ειτε e-mail . Τους εστειλα e-mail στο customerservice@vivodi.gr εδω και μερες (αυριο κλινουμε βδομαδα ) και οχι ενα αλλα 4-5 αναφερωντας το ονομα στο οποιο  εχει γινει η συνδεση ζητωντας διακοπη και να επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου για επιβεβαιωση .ποσο καιρο τους κανει για να σου απαντησουν ? μηπως να παω απο το ψιλικατζηδικο τους να τα πουμε απο κοντα  ?


Τέλος μηνός γίνονται οι διακοπές, ώστε η χρέωση να γίνει για ολόκληρο τον μήνα.

Στείλε καλύτερα Fax

----------


## john2gr

Εμένα πάλι είπαν να στείλω email στο customerdsl@vivodi.gr κι όχι στο customerservice@vivodi.gr ,lol.Anyway θα στείλω τώρα και στο customerservice@vivodi.gr μπας και το δει κανείς.

----------


## cbsf

Στο κέντρο Αγ. Δημητρίου με full LLU πρέπει να ομογήσω ότι από τέλη Ιανουαρίου έχει βελτιωθεί αισθητά η ταχύτητα. Τουλάχιστον μπορώ να κάνω streaming στα 96, αλλά έτσι και κατεβάσω και τίποτα άλλο, αρχίζουν τα κόλπα.

Όσο για το μαιλ, πράγματι περιμένω από το Νοέμβρη απάντηση από το customerservice@ ....  :Razz:

----------


## tefra

να κανω μια ερωτηση τα τηλεφωνα της vivodi δεν ειναι απο 211 ? αν ναι με πηραν τηλ το πρωι αλλα  κοιμομουνα . θα ξαναπαρουν αυριο ή να σκασω εγω τηλεφωνο στο νουμερο απο το οποιο με πηραν ?

----------


## ariadgr

> να κανω μια ερωτηση τα τηλεφωνα της vivodi δεν ειναι απο 211 ? αν ναι με πηραν τηλ το πρωι αλλα  κοιμομουνα . θα ξαναπαρουν αυριο ή να σκασω εγω τηλεφωνο στο νουμερο απο το οποιο με πηραν ?


Από 211-7503... είναι.
Πως μπορει να ξέρει ο οποιοσδήποτε από το forum αν θα σε ξαναπάρουν αύριο;

----------


## chatasos

> Πως μπορει να ξέρει ο οποιοσδήποτε από το forum αν θα σε ξαναπάρουν αύριο;


Someone is watching you  :Whistling:

----------


## valdazzar

Μην ειστε βλακες.. δεν διαβαζουν κανενα email...ξυπνηστε.. μονο εαν εχετε καποιο email υπευθυνου,αυτος ναι το διαβαζει.. Εγγυημενα. Τα Φαξ διαβαζονται απο την βιβο σιγουρα.. στειλτε ΦΑΞ

----------


## icedfun

Τί να πώ και τί να κάνω...

Ξυπνάω σήμερα το πρωί,ακούω τον χαμό απο την βροχή έξω, ρίχνω μια ματιά στο router με τα μισάνοιχτα μάτια μου....πορτοκαλί το παπί...

Λέω δεν μπορεί,κάτι συμβένει...Loggάρω,vivodi ιζ ντάουν.H σύνδεση με τον πΟΤΕ ήταν οκ.Κάνω connect  και με συνδέει κανονικά...Με έριξαν στην διάρκεια του γλυκού μου ύπνου?Γιατί?Και γιατί δεν έκανε reconnect?

Mπένω να δώ e-mail κλπ,γρήγορο το browsing (όπα κάτι τρέχει),κάνω ένα δοκιμαστικό download απο ntua,και πιάνω 43kb σταθερά...Τα ίδια και σε άλλους servers...

Να υποθέσω οτί έφτιαξε ή απλά απο τον χαμό που κάνει ο καιρός έχει πέσει blackout σε αρκετές περιοχές και έχω bandwidth?Ελπίζω να είναι το πρώτο,και να παραμείνει εκεί που είναι...

Άντε και καλή συνέχεια..

----------


## tefra

επικοινωνησανε πριν λιγο μαζι μου . συγκεκριμενα με την κυρια ας πουμε ραμακη και συνεχισε να λεει τα vivodiστικα . τις επιασα σε πολλα σημεια να με κοροιδευει και ουτε συγγνωμη ουτε τιποτα . τωρα περιμενω να με παρει τηλεφωνο ενας αλλος καραγκιοζης για να δουμε τι θα γινει με το αιτημα μου να μην πληρωσω τιποτα .

----------


## dtoubi

Εκανα και εγώ το test, ξεσύνδεσα την forthnet και συνδέθηκα με την ακατονόμαστη. Εχει βελτιωθει αισθητά αλλά το 122 σε bw το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο....Τεσπα λες να γίνεται η προσπάθεια; και τελος πάντων ακόμα να με κόψουν;Α για να πάρω τηλέφωνο να δω τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## BoGe

> Εκανα και εγώ το test, ξεσύνδεσα την forthnet και συνδέθηκα με την ακατονόμαστη. Εχει βελτιωθει αισθητά αλλά το 122 σε bw το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο....
> .....


Το 122 είναι το bandwidth με έξωτερικό ;

----------


## dtoubi

Ειναι όλο το διαθέσιμο bw που έχω για download αντι για 384 που πληρώνω κανονικά....

----------


## icedfun

Το ΄ξερα οτι οι ταχύτητες δεν θα κράταγαν...Κάτι βαθιά μέσα μου μου το έλεγε...

Άντε πάλι πίσω στα 15kb...Το κερατό τους μέσα

----------


## icedfun

Μόλις τώρα μίλησα μαζί τους (για 10000000ή φορά) και μου είπανε με "νάζι" οτί οι "δικοί τους πελάτες",δηλαδή όσοι είναι μέσω κόμβων της Βιβοδι,ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ,αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει σε όσους έχουν ΟΤΕ ή ΑΡΥΣ (γραμμή ΟΤΕ που προμηθεύει η vivodi) και οτι ΔΕΝ γνωρίζουν ΠΟΤΕ θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα...

Φυσικά δεν πρόκειτε να τους πληρώσω ούτε αυτόν τον μήνα αν συνεχίσουν έτσι,η αν τους πληρώσω οτιδήποτε αυτό θα είναι βάση των ημερών που η DSL δούλεψε σωστά (δηλαδή καμία ως τώρα).

Αλήθεια,αφού είπαν αυτά σε εμένα,σε όσους έχουν γραμμή απο vivodi και έχουν πρόβλημα,τι λένε?Σας παρακαλώ απαντήστε.

----------


## imported_muhaha

Σε ένα βαθμό έχουν δίκιο. Φταίει και ο ΟΤΕ κατά τόπους, αλλά φταίνε κι αυτοί και το bw που παίρνουν για να συνδεθούν με τον OTE..

Γενικά έχω την εντύπωση πως στο θέμα DSL ακόμα στα χαράματα είμαστε και πως τώρα είναι η καλύτερη ώρα για να δουλέψουν.. τα πράγματα, γενικώς.

Καλές .. δουλειές, παλλικάρια  :Wink:

----------


## santon

Πραγματι εξαιτιας του Ο,ΤΕ που κοιμοταν τοσα χρονια βασιζομενος στο κρατικο μονοπωλιο του το DSL παρουσιαζει τις πρωτες παιδικες ασθενειες του.
Μετα απο δυο εβδομαδες θεωρητικου τελους της αναβαθμισης, εχω να αναφερω οτι μια παιζει με προξυ μια χωρις (σερνεται) και γενικως τετοια ασταθεια σε ISP δεν εχω ξαναδει. Αναβαθμισεις ολοι κανανε και θα κανουν αλλα αναβαθμισεις που να κρατανε τρεις μηνες πρωτη φορα βλεπω.

BTW για τους vivodi που τυχον διαβαζουν αυτο το φορουμ, χτες ενας πελατης μου με δυο sites στο ενα 50χρηστες και στο αλλο καμμια 20αρια που ηθελε και τηλεφωνια και vpn, ιντερνετ κτλ μου ειπε οτι σκεφτεται τη vivodi και να παρουν να ρωτησουν κτλ κτλ.
Οχι μονο τους απετρεψα αλλα αυτα που τους ειπα θα τα θυμουνται και θα τα λενε και σε οσους φιλους/γνωστους τους ρωτανε για highspeed internet, ας προσεχαν.. Εγω παρολο που τις πρωτες μετα αναβαθμισης μερες ημουν σχετικα ευχαριστημενος, απλα μετραω μερες για το τελος του εξαμηνου και αυτο ηταν!

----------


## megahead13

Ρε παιδια, να ρωτήσω κάτι; Έχετε ποτέ ακούσει ένα συμμβόλαιο να σπάει "καλή τη θέληση", από αυτόν που παραβιάζει τους όρους του συμβολαίου, και όχι επειδή πράγματι παραβιάζει αυτούς τους όρους; Σημείωση: Το παραπάνω, δηλ. η καλή θέληση, ήταν απάντηση του Καπάτου σε τηλεφωνική συνδιάλεξη που είχα μαζί του....

----------


## apok

MegaHead από την στιγμή που οι περισσότεροι έχουμε/τε υπογράψει 6μηνο συμβόλαιο, τότε αν δεν θέλει η εταιρεία δεν σπάει. Ρώτησα και δικηγόρο και η απάντηση ήταν ότι μια οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία στους όρους σύμβασης - που οι περισσότεροι δεν διαβάζουμε καν όταν υπογράφουμε - πολύ δύσκολα έως ακατόρθωτα αφήνει ανοιχτά τα ενδεχόμενα σε επικείμενη καταγγελία να βρεθεί " ένοχη " και να αναγκαστεί να καταβάλει χρήματα αποζημιώσης  :Sad:

----------


## apostolt

@*Tefra*  Ξερεις τι εχω περασει με την Vivo.Μετα απο περιπου εναμησι μηνα  και κατι μερες που μου εκοψαν την συνδεση απο δικο τους λαθος και δεν μου την εφτιαξαν ποτε, περασαν 10 μερες μεχρι να στειλουν το fax στον Οτε για να κοψουν την γραμμη(ΑΡΥΣ).Ασε μεγαλο μπαχαλο στην εταιρεια σου λεω.

----------


## plouf

> "δικοί τους πελάτες",δηλαδή όσοι είναι μέσω κόμβων της Βιβοδι,ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ,αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει σε όσους έχουν ΟΤΕ ή ΑΡΥΣ (γραμμή ΟΤΕ που προμηθεύει η vivodi) και οτι ΔΕΝ γνωρίζουν ΠΟΤΕ θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα...


μια απο τα ίδια και καλά ο ΟΤΕ... σε παρόμια συζήτηση προσπάθησαν να με πείσουν οτι το πρόβλημα στη δική μας περιοχή ξεκίνησε μια βδομάδα πριν συνδεθώ και τελειώσε τώρα (χαχαχαχα) φυσικα ακόμα και τώρα που έκανα δοκιμη ειμαι στο καταπληκτικό 15-30κβ (ακόμα λιγότερο δηλαδή)

γιαυτο και ΔΕΝ γυρνάω πίσω απο forthnet .... 
και μίας και κάθε φορά λένε οτι το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί απο βδομάδα
θα τους πληρώσω ...απο βδομάδα χαρ χαρ χαρ

----------


## megahead13

> MegaHead από την στιγμή που οι περισσότεροι έχουμε/τε υπογράψει 6μηνο συμβόλαιο, τότε αν δεν θέλει η εταιρεία δεν σπάει. Ρώτησα και δικηγόρο και η απάντηση ήταν ότι μια οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία στους όρους σύμβασης - που οι περισσότεροι δεν διαβάζουμε καν όταν υπογράφουμε - πολύ δύσκολα έως ακατόρθωτα αφήνει ανοιχτά τα ενδεχόμενα σε επικείμενη καταγγελία να βρεθεί " ένοχη " και να αναγκαστεί να καταβάλει χρήματα αποζημιώσης


Συμφωνώ 100%, ΑΛΛΑ κοίτα εδώ (αντιγράφω από τους όρους του συμβολαίου): "Η VIVODI οφείλει να καταβάλλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την καλή λειτουργία του δικτύου της και παροχή των συμφωνηθεισών Υπηρεσιών της και να προβαίνει στην αποκατάσταση βλαβών, που ενδεχομένως προκύψουν σε βάρος του ΠΕΛΑΤΗ σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα...". Παραβιάζεται αυτός ο όρος, ναι ή ού; Και αν αυτό μπορούν να το αντικρούσουν με διάφορα επιχειρήματα (π.χ. φταίει ο πΟΤΕς, το πρώτο που λένε, τουλάχιστον σε περιπτώσεις Α.ΡΥ.Σ.), διάβασε κι αυτό (καλά εδώ πέφτει πολύ γέλιο):"Η VIVODI θα παρέχει: (α) τεχνική υποστήριξη απομακρυσμένη (remote) καθ' όλη την διάρκεια 24 ωρών και (β) τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη καθημερινά επί 24ώρου βάσεως (Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών: 13880)."   :Whistling:  Συνεχίζω: "Σχετικά με την παροχή της Υπηρεσίας DSL Phone επιπροσθέτως ισχύουν τα εξής: Η VIVODI υποχρεούται: α) να παρέχει στον ΠΕΛΑΤΗ ακώλυτη και ποιοτική χρήση των ως άνω συμφωνημένων υπηρεσιών φωνητικής τηλεφωνίας, β)..."   :Whistling:  

Λοιπόν; Θα μπορούσε να συνεχιστεί η παραπάνω λίστα, αλλά ποστάρω από τη δουλειά μου, και δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο. Το κακό είναι πως μια εταιρεία έχει νομικό τμήμα και (από οικονομικής απόψεως) της είναι πολύ ευκολότερα να εμπλακεί με δίκες, κτλ. Ενώ για το άτομο είναι πολύ δυσκολότερο, όταν μάλιστα οι διάφοροι ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί δεν δουλεύουν πάντα όπως θα έπρεπε... Επίσης στην Ελλάδα, όπως έχω ξαναγράψει σε άλλο thread, έχουμε και το κακό του "δε βαριέσαι", "που να μπλέκω τώρα", "πληρωσέ τους να ξεμπερδεύουμε", κτλ. αντί να εκμεταλλευόμαστε διάφορα όργανα, όπως π.χ. το Ινστιτούτο Καταναλωτή, Ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη, κτλ. ή στην περίπτωσή μας η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## apok

[QUOTE=megahead13]Συμφωνώ 100%, ΑΛΛΑ κοίτα εδώ (αντιγράφω από τους όρους του συμβολαίου): "Η VIVODI οφείλει να καταβάλλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την καλή λειτουργία του δικτύου της και παροχή των συμφωνηθεισών Υπηρεσιών της και να προβαίνει στην αποκατάσταση βλαβών, που ενδεχομένως προκύψουν σε βάρος του ΠΕΛΑΤΗ σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα...". Παραβιάζεται αυτός ο όρος, ναι ή ού; 

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αλλά, defind εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. Από ότι βλέπεις δεν σου αναφέρει ώρες, μήνες, μέρες, αλλά εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα :Wink: . Το οποίο ανάλογα με την φύση του προβλήματος μπορεί να διαρκέσει αρκέτα και να είναι καλυμμένοι. Μπλέξιμο μεγάλο λεμε...

Φιλικά 
Apok

----------


## icedfun

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος σε κάποιο post μου ανέφερα οτι μου είπαν οτι η περίοδος που διαρκεί μία τέτοια αναβάθμιση απο την αρχή ως την 100% ολοκλήρωσή της είναι ΕΞΙ ΜΗΝΕΣ.Το είπα και το ξαναλέω,η vivodi δεν πρόκειτε να νιαστεί (σαν εταιρία) για την πάρτη κανενός απο τους πελάτες της.Ένα κορόιδο φεύγει,δέκα έρχοντε.Έτσι λειτουργούν οι σύγχρονες "εταιρίες" στην Ελλάδα.Κοροιδία,εξαπάτηση και γρήγορο χρήμα.

Πιστεύετε οτι η Vivodi έχει "καλή καρδιά" και θέλει να μας βοηθήσει να ξεφύγουμε απο τον πΟΤΕ?ΑΣ ΓΕΛΑΣΩ!Τα ίδια λαμόγια είναι,με διαφορετική επωνυμία.Η ταλαιπωρία που θα έχετε περάσει μερικοί,ελπίζω να σας το απέδειξε αυτό,εμένα πάντος μου το απέδειξε και με το παρπάνω.Τους ευχαριστώ που δεν με έβγαλαν ψεύτη.

Οι σημερινές υπηρεσίες DSL στην Ελλάδα δεν αξίζουν ουτε το 50% των χρημάτων που δίνουμε!Και μέσα σε όλα,δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και τίποτα για το αλλάξουμε.Μακάρι να μπορούσα να πώ οτι μετάνιωσα την ώρα και την στιγμή που άφησα την pstn μου και πετάω τα λεφτά μου σε εταιριές του Κ**** όπως η vivodi.

Μάλλον έπρεπε να περιμένω 2-3 χρόνια ακόμα...Έλεος.

----------


## apok

IcedFun μήπως κάνεις κάποιο λάθος για αυτό το 6μηνο? Λίγο δύσκολο το βλέπω...μέχρι τότε θα έχει χάσει ολους τους συνδρομητές με 6μηνο συμβόλαιο..χεχε..Από όσο ξέρω οι full/shared llu συνδρομητές έχου δει ήδη μεγάλες βελτιώσεις και το μόνο που μένει είναι να φτιάξει και το bras ΟΤΕ - Vivo να δούμε και εμείς οι ΑΡΥΣ ταχύτητες. Πάντως εδω και 3-4 μέρες εγώ ( dslam Καλαμακίου - 384/128 access OTE - Isp Vivo ) βλέπω σταθερά κάτι 25άρια. Στο dsl test μου έβγαλε:
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 110.03Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 201.57kb/s

Δεν είναι πολύ καλά, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν σέρνεται... :Smile: 
Υ.Γ icedfun αν δεν κάνω λάθος ( από παλιότερο post σου ) εσύ απο τις αρχές Φλεβάρη έχεις πρόβλήμα ε? Πιο πριν έβλεπες 27αρια και νόμιζες ότι ήταν χαμηλά γιατί είχες 384/128 συνδρομή. Τουλάχιστον έφτιαξε αυτό? Είναι 384/128 τώρα? ( στα χαρτιά τουλάχιστον ακόμα:P ). Eλπίζω να μην σε χρέωσαν για 384 τόσο καιρό..

Φιλικά 
Apok

----------


## icedfun

Φίλε apok,το 6μηνο δεν το έβγαλα απο το μυαλό μου,μου το είπαν μέσα στην vivodi.Συγκεκριμένα μου το είπε σε τετ α τετ συνομιλία ο κύριος Καπάτος.

Η δικιά μου περίπτωση φίλε μου είναι η πιό χαζή απ' όλες.Όλο αυτό το δίμηνο που εγώ νόμιζα οτί είχα πρόβλημα,μου είχαν ενεργοποιήσει την DSLnet στα 256.Ολόκληρο το 2μηνο με την 256 έπιανα 30-33kb σχεδόν πάντα,οπότε ήμουν μέσα στους τυχερούς που δεν τους έπιασε το πρόβλημα.

Την Δευτέρα που και καλά θα τελείωνε η "αναβάθμιση" οι ταχύτητες έπεσαν στα 10-15kb.Ανακάλυψα οτι με είχαν 2 μήνες λάθος,έγινε η αλλαγή και ευτυχώς δεν χρεώθηκα 384....Πάλι καλά.Και χθές που έπιασα κάτι 43άρια για 5-6 ώρες ήταν....Κρίμα.

Κάνω υπομονή και στο τέλος θα αποφασίσω τι θα κάνω...Δεν περίμενα να εχει τέτοιο "δέσιμο" το συμβόλαιο...

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά παιδιά καινούριο.Εξακολουθώ μετά από 2 μήνες να κατεβάζω απο 10-20kb/s, τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο και μου λένε σήμερα ότι η αναβάθμιση τελικά δεν τελείωσε και ότι συνεχίζετε!!!!!!!
Ρωτάω πότε θα φτιάξει και μου λέει δεν ξέρει, από μέρα σε μέρα όμως είπε!!!!!!!!!
Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## john2gr

Για μαντέψτε,ήρθε ο λογαριασμός ενός φίλου μου και τον χρεώνουν κανονικότατα..................ναι ναι ναι,τι μαλ@@ίες μου λέτε πέρι τσάμπα μήνα,άντε τώρα καιρός να έρθει και εσάς να γελάσουμε περισσότερο σε αυτό το thread.Εμένα αν έρθει όπως έχω πει θα πάρουν τα αρχ@@ια μου σε λαδόκολλα.

----------


## icedfun

Ρε john2gr όλοι μας τα έχουμε πάρει με την βιβοδι αλλά δεν κάνουμε και έτσι.Φυσικά κανείς δεν πρόκειτε να πληρώσει για υπηρεσία που δεν του παρεχόταν.

Εγώ γκάριζα τις προάλλες οτι η "πίστωση" στον λογαριασμό θα γίνει μόνο σε όσους το ΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΝ δίνοντας τα στοιχεία τους και εξηγώντας τον λόγο!Αναρωτιέμαι αν με άκουσε κανείς.Ο φίλος σου,αλλά και όλοι όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα πρέπει να πάρουν τήλ και να ζητήσουν να μην τους γίνει χρέωση.

Αυτό είναι τελείως χαζό,αλλά πως θα ξέρει η vivodi ποιός είχε πρόβλημα?Θα μυρίσουν τα νύχια τους?Πρόβλημα bandwidth ήταν,δεν έπεσαν οι γραμμές.Και αυτό είναι λογικό,γιατί αν δείς όλο το thread,δεν έχουν όλοι πρόβλημα...

Εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου έχει έρθει κάν ο λογαριασμός του Ιανουαρίου...λολ.

----------


## valdazzar

Εγω δηλαδη καλα εκανα και την εκοψα,μου ειπαν δεν περιμενετε μεχρι τη δευτερα που θα φτιαχτει το προβλημα? λοιπον ο μονος τροπος να διακοψετε ειναι να μιλατε παντα με τον ιδιο,που θα αναλαβει την υποθεση σας... το κακο ομως ειναι οτι προπληρωνετε τον επομενο μηνα και τον κρατατε αναγκαστικα... αρα με απλα λογια.. καποιος που εκανε συνδεση Δεκεμβρη και παει 10 μαρτιου να διακοψει θα προπληρωσει τον Απριλη,θα πληρωσει και το Μοντεμ και 31 Μαιου θα κοπει οριστικα... Καλο ε?
(εγω ειμαι στην περιπτωση αρχες Φεβρουαριου,τον προπληρωσα,ακομη μου τον εχουν και πληρωσα το μοντεμ... περιμενω διακοπη.. ουτε αυτο δεν ειναι αξιοι να κανουν.. ειπα δεν τον θελω το μηνα ποου πληρωσα αλλα δε με ακουνε..)

----------


## john2gr

> Ρε john2gr όλοι μας τα έχουμε πάρει με την βιβοδι αλλά δεν κάνουμε και έτσι.Φυσικά κανείς δεν πρόκειτε να πληρώσει για υπηρεσία που δεν του παρεχόταν.
> 
> Εγώ γκάριζα τις προάλλες οτι η "πίστωση" στον λογαριασμό θα γίνει μόνο σε όσους το ΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΝ δίνοντας τα στοιχεία τους και εξηγώντας τον λόγο!Αναρωτιέμαι αν με άκουσε κανείς.Ο φίλος σου,αλλά και όλοι όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα πρέπει να πάρουν τήλ και να ζητήσουν να μην τους γίνει χρέωση.
> 
> Αυτό είναι τελείως χαζό,αλλά πως θα ξέρει η vivodi ποιός είχε πρόβλημα?Θα μυρίσουν τα νύχια τους?Πρόβλημα bandwidth ήταν,δεν έπεσαν οι γραμμές.Και αυτό είναι λογικό,γιατί αν δείς όλο το thread,δεν έχουν όλοι πρόβλημα...
> 
> Εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου έχει έρθει κάν ο λογαριασμός του Ιανουαρίου...λολ.


Τόσο με το λογιστήριο όσο και με όσους έχω μιλήσει στην βιβόδι είπαν <<Ξέρουμε ποιοι είχαν το πρόβλημα και δεν θα χρεωθούν>>.Επίσης στο λογιστήριο όταν είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο που μου είπαν για την προπλήρωση μου και ρώτησα ξανά για τον "τσάμπα μήνα" μου είπαν χαρακτηριστικά <<Ο επόμενος λογαριασμός ΣΑΣ θα είναι μηδενικός>>.Άρα είτε δώσετε στοιχεία,είτε όχι τα ίδια θα πάρετε.Περιμένω τον λογαριασμό μου εγώ,όπως είπα όμως δεν πληρώνω ούτε ευρό δεδομένου ότι ούτε τηλ. με έχουν πάρει για την αίτηση διακοπής,ούτε υφίσταται θέμα πληρωμής επόμενου μήνα βάση της ίδιας της βιβόδι.Βέβαια αν τις επόμενες μέρες θα ακολουθήσω την τακτική του σπασαρχ@@α,κοινώς τηλέφωνα όλη την μέρα για ότι μου κατέβει μέχρι να βαρεθούν,θα τους τρελάνω πρώτος εγώ  :Razz:

----------


## icedfun

Έχω χαζέψει.Άλλα λένε στον έναν και άλλα στον άλλον.Τι να πω....

Σήμερα τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά βελτιωμένα (33-35kb).Φτού να μην τα ματιάσω με του γκαντέμηδες...

----------


## nihilist

Μολις πειρα τηλεφωνο την βιβοδι....μου ειπαν οτι ξαναρχησαν τα εργα λεει και θα κρατήσουν μεχρι τελος του μήνα. Ελεος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kalithea

Πάντα όλο και κάτι θα έχουν για να φτιάξουν. Οι άσχετοι.
Και κάτι άλλο, παρατήρησα πως το τηλέφωνο μου το σταθερό είναι κομμένο.
Δεν πήγα να το πληρώσω. Πώς γίνεται να έχω INTERNET με κομμένο τηλέφωνο;
Δεν θα κοβόταν και η ADSL μου;

----------


## xantho

shared llu έχεις??

----------


## icedfun

Όντως,συνήθος το αντίθετο συμβένει (πέφτει ο κόμβος αλλά το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικότατα).Για εξήγησε ακριβώς τι γραμμή,κλπ έχεις για να καταλάβουμε...

----------


## Kalithea

Έχω γραμμή πΟΤΕ την οποία εκμεταλεύεται η Vivodi για την ADSL. Δεν είμαι με γραμμή της Vivodi.
Μπορείτε να μου το εξηγήσετε αυτό πώς γίνεται;;

----------


## dtoubi

Μηπως καποιο πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο;Αλλιώς δεν είναι λογικό

----------


## Kalithea

Μου λέει "Η σύνδεση σας είναι κομμένη, μπορείτε να καλείτε μόνο τηλέφωνα έκτατης ανάγκης"....κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## no_logo

> Μου λέει "Η σύνδεση σας είναι κομμένη, μπορείτε να καλείτε μόνο τηλέφωνα έκτατης ανάγκης"....κάτι τέτοιο...


εχεις ξεχάσει να το πληρώσεις 100%

----------


## Kalithea

hahaha...αυτό το γνωρίζω no_logo!! το θέμα είναι αφού δεν το πλήρωσα και είναι κομμένο, γιατί έχω ADSL και δεν έχει κοπεί;;

----------


## icedfun

Το τηλέφωνο και η DSL είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα,γι' αυτό τα πληρώνεις και ξεχωριστά άλλωστε.Την DSL την έχεις πληρώσει?Ακώμα και να μην έχεις πληρώσει την DSL κάνει ένα αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα να σου την κόψουν (σε αντίθεση με την κοινή τηλεφωνική γραμμή).

----------


## manoz

> hahaha...αυτό το γνωρίζω no_logo!! το θέμα είναι αφού δεν το πλήρωσα και είναι κομμένο, γιατί έχω ADSL και δεν έχει κοπεί;;


Μήπως σου έχουν κόψει μόνο τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις;
Τηλεφωνήματα δέχεσαι;

----------


## ipo

> Έχω γραμμή πΟΤΕ την οποία εκμεταλεύεται η Vivodi για την ADSL. Δεν είμαι με γραμμή της Vivodi.
> Μπορείτε να μου το εξηγήσετε αυτό πώς γίνεται;;


Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα έχεις γραμμή τηλεφωνική ΚΑΙ ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ. Την τελευταία όμως στην προμηθεύει χονδρική η Vivodi (δηλαδή δεν έχεις shared LLU, αλλά ΑΡΥΣ).

Με τις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ πάντα έτσι γίνεται. Αν δεν πληρώσεις σου κόβουν πρώτα το τηλέφωνο και μετά από λίγες μέρες (εφόσον συνεχίζεις να μην πληρώνεις) σου κόβουν και τη γραμμή ADSL (συνήθως μετά από ένα μήνα).

Στους όρους του συμβολαίου σου, αναφέρει ότι προϋπόθεση για τη γραμμή ADSL είναι η ύπαρξη τηλεφωνικής γραμμής από τον ΟΤΕ. Επομένως αν κοπεί η τηλεφωνική γραμμή, θα κοπεί και η γραμμή ASDL, παρόλο που την τελευταία πληρώνεις στη Vivodi κανονικά.

----------


## cinemusic

Πριν περιπου μια ωρα με πηραν απο την vivodi για να μου πουν πως τους χρωσταω.
Βλεπετε ολο αυτο τον καιρο με την μην υπαρξει υπηρεσιων απο την vivodi δεν του εσταξα φραγκο.
Και τωρα μου κανουν και παραπονα.
Περιτο να σας πω τι πορτα εφαγε η τηλεφωνητρια.
Το λοιπον την ενημερωσα για την καταγγελια μου στην ΕΕΤΤ και πως δεν προκειται να δουν απο μενα σεντς αν δεν ρθουνε διωρθωτικοι λογαριασμοι. Οπως επισης και το τελος ενεργοποιησεις που το πληρωσα δυο φορες και ακομα περιμενω διωρθωτικο λογαριασμο 5 μηνες μετα.

----------


## Kalithea

Και καλά κάνεις φίλε μου cinemusic. Μας δουλεύουν όλους, το έχουμε ξαναπεί άλλωστε αυτό.
Τελειώνει το 6μηνο και χάνομαι εγώ, έχει ή δεν έχει φτιάξει η κατάσταση!!

----------


## santon

Εδω και τρεις μερες σερνετε αφηστε που ο προξυ μια δουλευει μια δεν δουλευει.
Το τηλεφωνο μιλαω ενα δυο λεπτα και μετα κοβεται και οταν μιλαω συνηθως δεν με ακουει ο απεναντι (εγω τον ακουω καθαρα).
Παιρνω τηλ πριν πεντε *&$Υ@_($@ λεπτα, μετα απο ενα μακροσυρτο εεεε η helpdesk personna μου λεει επι λεξη "γινονται κατι δοκιμες και αναβαθμισεις για αυτο και..."


Λοιπον το τι γαμο*&(*_@$ιδι εφαγε δεν λεγετε, με τι απατεωνες εχουμε μπλεξει μου λετε;

Πως λεμε best effort οπως και ηταν στην απαντηση που μου κοινοποιησαν λογω ΕΕΕΤ καταγγελιας; ε ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ, τα λαμογια της vivodi



υγ. Μα μιλαμε τρεμω απο τη συγχυση τωρα, αει στο διαολο, παω να τους προπληρωσω και τα τριμηνα εξαμηνα @@@μηνα και να παω πουθενα αλλου να ησυχασω..

----------


## icedfun

@santon : Δεν βγάζεις άκρη με αυτούς....


*ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ ΤΗΣ BIBOΔΙ* 
ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/newreply.php 

The following error was encountered: 

Zero Sized Reply 
Squid did not receive any data for this request. 

Your cache administrator is admin@vivodi.gr. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Generated Wed, 16 Feb 2005 19:45:26 GMT by proxy.vivodi.gr (Squid/2.4.STABLE6) 

Λαέ της vivodi,ΞΥΠΝΑ.

----------


## Kalithea

χαχαχαχαααα

----------


## freelove

ειμαι full απο βιβοντι + dsl phone.384/128
οπως και εσεις ετσι σερνομουνα και εγω.
εδω και 1 εβδομαδα εφτιαξε ι ταχυτητα μεχρι 38 kbps.

αλλα πριν αρχισουν τα προβληματα ιμουνα 48-49 kbps.

παιρνω μια demo συνδεση απο hol το 1024/128.

το δοκιμασω και ιδιο το αποτελεσμα.

τελικα φαινεται οτι δεν φταει μονο ι βιβοντι αλλα ο οτε.

και με την hol δεν ειδα πανω απο 39 kbps.

τι γινεται τελικα??

----------


## santon

Μα το προβλημα μου αυτες τις μερες δεν ειναι τα 39 και 40 και 41, μιλαμε για ολιγολεπτες διακοπες/υπερβολικα αργες ταχυτητες στη συνδεση. Οταν ειπαν οτι τελειωσε η αναβαθμιση, πραγμα που διαπιστωσα με την σημαντικη αυξηση ταχυτητας, πρωτος βγηκα και ειπα οτι σκεφτομαι να παραμεινω στη βιβοδι αν ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα, δυστυχως αυτη η εταιρεια ειναι απαιχτη..δεν ξερεις ποτε θα σου κατσει το best effort :-\

Ομορφος κοσμος αγγελικα πλασμενος σε ενα κρατος που αφηνει τον πολιτη ερμαιο του καθε λαμογιου, γιατι τωρα πια ειμαι πεπεισμενος - Η βιβοντι δεν εχει καμμια ξεκαθαρη προταση/πολιτικη/αποφαση να γινει ενας αξιοπιστος εναλλακτικος φορεας, η Βιβοντι θελει να μας τα παρει για οσο καιρο την παιρνει. Η βιβοντι βλεπει τους οικιακους καταναλωτες σαν μαζα προς αφαιμαξη 40αρικων και 50αρικων το μηνα, ποιος ξερει και ποσα εχει φαει απο επιδοτησεις της ΕΕ για να μας πεταξει στη μουρη αυτες τις απαραδεκτες υπηρεσιες.


Η ΕΕΤ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ; ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ;

----------


## Kalithea

> Η ΕΕΤ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ; ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ;


Σωστό αυτό!!!!!!

----------


## icedfun

@freelove

Φίλε,για να πιάνεις 48 και 49 με 384 μόνο 2 περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν.

Έχεις συγχρονιστεί σε ταχύτητα που σου το επιτρέπει αυτό (δέν ξέρω ακριβώς σε τι ταχύτητες συγχρονίζει η vivodi)αλλά για να λές 48 και 49 με Dslphone ήταν εξαιρετικά καλά,αν όχι τέλεια.(τόσο έπιανα και εγώ με forthnet σε DSLAM Siemens 1).Η "κλέβεις" bandwidth από το DSLphone(κάπου το πήρε το μάτι μου και αυτό).

Απο την στιγμή που είσαι full vivodi,τι δουλειά έχει ο ΟΤΕ?Κάτι ακόμα,ταχύτητες απο 35-40 είναι οι σημερινές ΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ για μια 384.Δεν θα έπρεπε,αλλά έτσι είναι.Και αυτό συμβαίνει λόγω τιγκαρισμένων DSLAM και ελάχιστου bandwidth που έχουν οι Ελληνικοί ISP.

Πρέπει να τύχεις εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις για να έχεις αυτά που πληρώνεις.

Και τώρα προς όλους....

Ας συνέλθουμε λίγο και ας δούμε τα πράγματα ρεαλιστικά.Ζούμε στην Ελλάδα και όχι στην Ιαπωνία.Το DSL εδώ είναι ακόμα βρέφος και δεν γίνεται να ζητάμε 100% λειτουργικότητα.Αυτό που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ είναι να μας δίνουν υπηρεσίες ανάλογες αυτών που πληρώνουμε!

Δεν γίνεται κύριε,εγώ να σκάω 70άρια τον μήνα και εσύ να μου δίνεις flatrate ISDN.Kαι να με δουλεύεις κίολας απο πάνω λέγοντάς μου οτι δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα και οτι όλα θα φτιάξουν...σύντομα.Αίσχος.Αλλα βλέπετε,έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.

Κανείς δεν πρόκειτε να ενδιαφερθεί για το συμφέρον του καταναλωτή.Οι "υπηρεσίες" για την προστασία του,έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω οτι παίζουν άλλους ρόλους και όχι αυτούς για τους οποίους δημιουργήθηκαν εξαρχής.Μην κάθεστε περιμένοντας απαντήσεις απο άτομα που δεν έχουν καμία όρεξη να ασχοληθούν με το πρόβλημά σας.Το σωστό είναι να λάβετε εσείς μέτρα,και να κάνετε πράξεις που θεωρείτε σωστές.Δεν σας δίνουν αυτά που ζητάτε?ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΤΕ.Εκεί τους πονάει,εκεί να τους χτυπήσετε.

Είναι κρίμα που φτάσαμε σε σημείο να έχουμε τέτοιους διαλόγους,να θάβουμε μια εταιρία που μια φορά και έναν καιρό έλεγε οτι θα μας βγάλει απο την μιζέρια του πΟΤΕ και απο τον βούρκο,και τελικά το μόνο που κατάφερε ήταν να μας χώσει ακόμα πιο βαθιά...Κρίμα,κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα.

----------


## ipo

> ειμαι full απο βιβοντι + dsl phone.384/128
> οπως και εσεις ετσι σερνομουνα και εγω.
> εδω και 1 εβδομαδα εφτιαξε ι ταχυτητα μεχρι 38 kbps.
> 
> αλλα πριν αρχισουν τα προβληματα ιμουνα 48-49 kbps.
> 
> παιρνω μια demo συνδεση απο hol το 1024/128.
> 
> το δοκιμασω και ιδιο το αποτελεσμα.
> ...


Όπως σου είπε και ο icedfun, όταν έχεις full LLU, δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο ο ΟΤΕ, διότι τα DSLAM είναι της Vivodi. Ακόμα και όταν βάζεις HOL, με DSLAM Vivodi μπαίνεις. Επομένως με τις δοκιμές που έκανες διαπίστωσες ότι τα DSLAM της Vivodi είναι πιταρισμένα (ή παράνομα συγχρονισμένα), είτε ότι τόσο η Vivodi, όσο και η HOL σέρνονται σαν ISP.

----------


## ipo

> Είναι κρίμα που φτάσαμε σε σημείο να έχουμε τέτοιους διαλόγους,να θάβουμε μια εταιρία που μια φορά και έναν καιρό έλεγε οτι θα μας βγάλει απο την μιζέρια του πΟΤΕ και απο τον βούρκο,και τελικά το μόνο που κατάφερε ήταν να μας χώσει ακόμα πιο βαθιά...Κρίμα,κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα.


Ακριβώς τις ίδιες σκέψεις κάνω κι εγώ και στενοχωριέμαι.

Αισθάνομαι τυχερός που δεν κάλυπτε την περιοχή μου η Vivodi, πριν από 4 μήνες που έβαλα ADSL και ένιωθα αδικημένος που δεν μπορούσα να έχω γραμμή Vivodi. Ευτυχώς είμαι με γραμμή ADSL OTE και ISP FORTHnet.

Η Vivodi με απογοήτευσε. Πίστευα ότι θα έκανε το θαύμα για να μας βγάλει από το μονοπώλειο το ΟΤΕ, αλλά χάρη στην ασυνέπεια και την προσπάθεια εξαπάτησης των πελατών της, έκανε τον ΟΤΕ να φαντάζει καλός μπροστά της.

Κρίμα. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η προσπάθεια της Tellas και της Teledome θα είναι πιο υπεύθυνη.

----------


## imported_muhaha

Μια χαρά *Ελληνικός* isp είναι.

Τώρα σοβαρά, για να το θέσουμε σε πραγματική βάση, υπάρχει έστω ένας αφελής να νομίσει πως ελλείψει *σαφούς* κανονιστικού πλαισίου που:

* διασφαλίζει ελάχιστο επίπεδο παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών
* θεσπίζει κυρώσεις και σαφείς *ποινές* στους παραβάτες
* βάζει σε #1 θέση τον πελάτη ώστε να τον ακούνε, να τον σέβονται και να τον υπολογίζουν (όχι μόνο σαν $$$ αλλά και σαν καταγγέλλων)

θα πηγαίναμε πουθενά αλλού; Νομίζετε πως θα έλθουν με το εικόνισμα στο χέρι οι isp και θα είναι μη βρέξει και μη στάξει; Αφού δεν τους ελέγχει κανείς, γιατί να τα κάνουν όλα αυτά; Αν έχω ένα μαγαζί και μου εμφανιστεί ένα εμπόρευμα που "πουλάει" παρόλο που είναι "δεύτερο" και ακατάλληλο, αν δε με ελέγχει κανείς δε θα κάνω αρπαχτή; Είναι υποθετικό το παράδειγμά μου; Ε;

Αλλού είναι ο γάιδαρος, ο isp είναι μόνο το σαμάρι.. αλλά τι λέμε, σε αντίθεση με την παροιμία, εδώ ούτε το γάιδαρο μπορούμε να δείρουμε ούτε και το σαμάρι. Τόσο περνάει ο καταναλωτικός μας λόγος.

Όχι μόνο για το DSL, ε; Σιγά τον πόνο.. ψώνια να κάνετε σε supermarket εκεί θα δείτε πόσο δυνατή φωνή καταναλωτή έχετε. 

Καλημέρα Ελλάδα, μικρή κεντροαφρικανική μου χώρα.  :Smile:

----------


## santon

Μιζερα δεν ειναι ολα αυτα; Καμμια φορα αισθανομαι οτι εχουν δικηο μερικοι συνφορουμιτες που λενε "γιατι κλαιγεστε; οκ δεν δουλευει; πηγαινετε αλλου"
Οικονομικα και μιλωντας παντα προσωπικα μου ειναι αδιαφορο τα 100 η 200 ευρω που θα χασω, εξαλλου εβαλα βιβοντι γιατι μου ειχαν υποσχεθει οτι θα μου βαλουν dsl σε δυο εβδομαδες, αποφευγωντας συναμα τα πιταρισμενα dslam του αλλου, αλλο αν κρατησε ενα μηνα η αναμονη...
Τωρα γιατι δεν αλλαζω, νομιζω οτι αυτον τον καιρο δεν μπορω να μεινω πανω απο δυο εβδομαδες χωρις always on internet, αν μαθω απο τον τοπικο οτε οτι μπορω να εχω γρηγορα dslam θα το πραξω για να αποφυγω εκνευρισμους σαν τον χθεσινοβραδυνο.

Γιατι εξακολουθω και γραφω, χμμ προσπαθησα να το αναλυσω, ισως γιατι ακομα και στα φοιτητικα χρονια ημουν συνδικαλιστης και φωναζα για τα κακως κειμενα; ισως γιατι το θεωρω μια αδικια εις βαρος καταναλωτων και θελω να συμβαλλω, οσο γινεται, στην αποκατασταση της; ισως γιατι ειμαι γκρινιαρης; :-) δεν ξερω, μπορει
Σημερα το πρωι παει σφαιρα, το βραδυ μπορει παλι να κρεμασει, αυτο δεν ειναι ISP αλλα RISP (Random ISP)

----------


## gastone_21

> Μιζερα δεν ειναι ολα αυτα; Καμμια φορα αισθανομαι οτι εχουν δικηο μερικοι συνφορουμιτες που λενε "γιατι κλαιγεστε; οκ δεν δουλευει; πηγαινετε αλλου"
> Οικονομικα και μιλωντας παντα προσωπικα μου ειναι αδιαφορο τα 100 η 200 ευρω που θα χασω, εξαλλου εβαλα βιβοντι γιατι μου ειχαν υποσχεθει οτι θα μου βαλουν dsl σε δυο εβδομαδες, αποφευγωντας συναμα τα πιταρισμενα dslam του αλλου, αλλο αν κρατησε ενα μηνα η αναμονη...
> Τωρα γιατι δεν αλλαζω, νομιζω οτι αυτον τον καιρο δεν μπορω να μεινω πανω απο δυο εβδομαδες χωρις always on internet, αν μαθω απο τον τοπικο οτε οτι μπορω να εχω γρηγορα dslam θα το πραξω για να αποφυγω εκνευρισμους σαν τον χθεσινοβραδυνο.
> 
> Γιατι εξακολουθω και γραφω, χμμ προσπαθησα να το αναλυσω, ισως γιατι ακομα και στα φοιτητικα χρονια ημουν συνδικαλιστης και φωναζα για τα κακως κειμενα; ισως γιατι το θεωρω μια αδικια εις βαρος καταναλωτων και θελω να συμβαλλω, οσο γινεται, στην αποκατασταση της; ισως γιατι ειμαι γκρινιαρης; :-) δεν ξερω, μπορει
> Σημερα το πρωι παει σφαιρα, το βραδυ μπορει παλι να κρεμασει, αυτο δεν ειναι ISP αλλα RISP (Random ISP)


...έχεις δίκιο ρε φίλε santon , λυπάμαι που ξαναβλέπω ποστ σου με τέτοιο θέμα.

----------


## mana

άλλη μια αρνητική ψήφο: και έγω έχω μια κακή εικόνα από την πρώτη προσέγγιση. τόση διαφήμιση και όμως...

----------


## imported_muhaha

Φίλε santon, μια και μου φαίνεσαι πολύ λογικότερος πολλών εδώ μέσα, να σου πω το εξής. Το παιχνίδι είναι χαμένο και από μέρους σου και από μέρους τους. Εσύ θες δε θες θα σκάσεις τα λεφτάκια του εξαμήνου, τώρα ή μετά δεν έχει σημασία. Αυτοί πάλι χάσανε γιατί ούτε σένα θα δουν πελάτη ούτε πολλούς άλλους.

Το μεγάλο θέμα είναι για μένα άλλο. Άντε και βγάλαμε τη vivodi κατώτερη των περιστάσεων, την αφορίσαμε, τέλος. Πού θα πάμε; Όπως έγραφα καναδυο μήνες πριν, υπάρχει μία στρατηγική για να επιλέγεις isp. Τώρα, μετά από εκτενέστερη παρακολούθηση του θέματος, βλέπω ότι ο,τι και να πάρεις πάλι δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση υπηρεσίας. Ο ΟΤΕ που δίνει την πρόσβαση σου λέει "δε σου δίνω εγγύηση", ο ISP μετά από τον ΟΤΕ δε σου λέει "σου εγγυώμαι τόσο overbooking" (με εξαίρεση νομίζω τη hol αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου τώρα..).

Άρα το πράμα είναι από θολό εως αβέβαιο. Ντρέπομαι που θα το πω αλλά με τις παρούσες συνθήκες αυτό που θα άξιζε περισσότερο από πολλών το dsl θα ήταν μία flatrate 128άρα ISDN. Με το dsl όπως είναι σήμερα ρίχνεις μία βολή στα τυφλά και αν βρεις το στόχο τον βρήκες.

Δε θέλω να πω περισσότερα και να εκφράσω περισσότερη πίκρα. Αλλά βλέπω ένα dead end εδώ και το χειρότερο από όλα, όπως postαρα σήμερα το πρωι, δε βλέπω καμία εποπτεία και καμία παρέμβαση σε επίπεδο πάνω από τους ISPs και τον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το τοπίο στη χώρα μας θα είναι συννεφιασμένο για αρκετά χρόνια ακόμα.

Φιλικά,
muhaha

----------


## aroutis

Εγω προσωπικά μπαίνω κάθε μέρα στο Forum και διαβάζω σιωπηλά...
έχω πεί τις εμπειρίες μου από τη Vivo ουκ ολίγες φορές, έχω ακούσει 
τα εξ αμάξης (ως και το εκπληκτικό οτι έχω συμφέροντα επειδή 
δουλεύω μια χαρά...).

Το μόνο που ξέρω, είναι ότι είμαι σε static IP, και προφανώς (νομίζω τουλάχιστο)
αυτό κάνει την διαφορά. Δεν έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα ούτε στο data ούτε στο
voice. Προσωπικά, σε όποιον φίλο έχω πεί για vivo τους έχω πεί να μπουν static.

Με όλα αυτά που βλέπω, δεν θα δοκίμαζα dynamic, ούτε για 6μηνα συμβόλαια.

Οσο για το θέμα των ISP και της DSL, τα έχουμε ξαναματαπεί.. μια βόλτα άλλωστε και από τα άλλα sections, είναι αρκετή. Και προβλήματα στο support τους υπάρχει, και στην ταχύτητα -ανα καιρούς.

Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι.. ΕΛΛΑΝΤΑ κύριοι. ...........και δεν θα πω τίποτα άλλο, όποιος με ξέρει, ξέρει τι εννοώ με αυτό.

----------


## santon

Ναι βρε Αρη αλλα να πληρωσουμε και στατικ απο πανω; Αλλα πραγματι πολυ το εχουμε κουρασει, δηλαδη χτες να φανταστεις οταν σερνοταν και καποια στιγμη κοπηκε και τους πηρα τηλ, πραγματικα εκεινη την ωρα ενοιωσα ενα πονο εκει στο στομαχι η λιγο πιο περα, νισαφι πια, θα βγαλουμε και τον καρκινο;
Παντως χαιρομαι που ειχα αυτα τα προβληματα και μπαινοντας στο φορουμ γνωρισα δυο τρια ατομα που ενω αρχικα μεσα στην "απολυτοτητα" και στην "ψυχραδα" που εκπεμπουν τα μυνηματα ειχα απορριψει, εχωντας ισως ξεχασει οτι αυτο συμβαινει στα φορουμς, αλλα κατοπιν αλλαξα γνωμη και τωρα πια τα θεωρω αξιολογα με γνωμη και αποψη που μετραει. 
Αυτη και μονο η υπενθυμιση στον εαυτο μου (του μην κρινεις απο τα πρωτα λογια σε ενα φορουμ) αξιζε πολλα..

----------


## santon

@muhaha
Πραγματι και εγω με το χτεσινο ενοιωσα ενα dead end :-(
Στο γραφειο που εχουμε 4net με static 512 μην νομισετε οτι ξεπερναμε τα 400 αντε το πολυ 440, αυτο μετρημενο με network monitor πανω στην εξωτερικη καρτα του firewall. Αυτο σημαινει οτι και η 4νετ κλεβει, οχι τοσο πολυ οσο η βιβοντι και χωρις τα σκαμπαναβεσματα της, αλλα κλεβει..

To dead end εγκειται στο γεγονος οτι το DSL πασχει, πας στα τυφλα και ο,τι σου κατσει οπως ειπες..

----------


## icedfun

Εγώ πάλι βλέπω για 2η συνεχόμενη μέρα τις ταχύτητες να κρατάνε γερά στα 35-38kb.Λέω απο μέσα μου "Καλό αυτό,και η ΟΤΕnet οταν την είχα δοκιμάσει,τόσο μου έδινε".Θα πρέπει να μείνω ικανοποιημένος και χαρούμενος ή να ζητήσω παραπάνω (40-48 που μου δίνουν ΑCN,Forthnet)?

Aν ζητήσω,θα μου δώσουν?Μάλλον όχι.Θα μου πούν τα κλασσικά,"μπορεί να φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" ή "σε λίγες μέρες-δεν-ξερουμε-ποτε-τελειώνουν οι αναβαθμίσεις" και θα με αφήσουν πάλι να αναρωτιέμε...Γιατί κάθε φορά πρέπει να ακούω δικαιολογίες και όχι σοβαρές απαντήσεις?

Δεν έχουμε κουραστεί να γράφουμε κάθε μέρα σχεδόν σε αυτό το thread?Εγώ κουράστηκα μαζί με άλλους απ' οτι βλέπω,αλλά τι να κάνουμε,δεν πρέπει κάποιος να τα λέει?Δεν πρέπει κάποιος να απαντάει σε απορείες?

Και η ζωή συνεχίζεται στην χώρα του πΟΤΕ (the neverland   :Razz:  )

----------


## apok

Κοίτα να δεις που υποτίθεται ότι το interenet προσφέρεται για ψυχαγωγία..Τις τελευταίες μέρες το μόνο που παρατηρώ, ακόμα και σε εμένα, είναι πίκρα, νεύρα, αγανάκτηση, θυμό, πόνο στο στομάχι ή λίγο πιο πέρα ( santon  :Smile:  ) κτλ κτλ..Αν και είναι εργαλείο δουλειάς τις περισσότερες ώρες, είπα από μέσα μου..." δε γαμείς? κάποια στιγμή θα στρώσει.." Το Pc το ανοίγω για να φορτώσω Mp3 και να ξεσηκώσω λίγο την - κατα τα άλλα - ήρεμη γειτονιά μου ή να παίξω κάνα game ( Mame Rulezzzzz ). Ότι θέλω να κατεβάσω το κάνω από την δουλειά..αλλά ακόμα και αν δεν είχα αυτή την δυνατότητα το πολύ πολύ να το κατεβάσω σε κανα μήνα..Όσο για τις χρεώσεις, τόσα λεφτά φεύγουν κάθε μήνα σε μαλακίες ( π.χ ΔΕΗ που πληρώνω και τους χαραμοφάηδες της ΕΡΤ για να μου δείχνουν Ντοκυμανταίρ του 80 στις 06.00 το πρωί :P ) ας είνα τα τελευταία αυτά που δίνω.
Υ.Γ είναι και επίκαρο: iced Ούτε του παπά μην το πείς ( αν τύχεις σε κανα hacker - Βαβύλη θα χάσεις μέχρι και το modem :P ).

Φιλικά
Αpok

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά πριν λίγο μίλησα με τον τεχνικό διευθυντή της Vivodi που είναι φίλος του πατέρα μου.Του είπα ρε Κώστα τί γίνεται?Κάθε μέα που περνάει του λέω χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση.
Μου λέει το ξέρει και λυπάται πολύ.Η αναβάθμιση έχει τελειώσει και έχουν παραγείλλει κάτι από τον ΟΤΕ εδώ και ένα μήνα αλλά ο ΟΤΕ τους καθυστερεί και το πρόβλημα δεν λύνεται.Δεν κατάλαβα τί παρήγγειλαν αλλά δεν πειράζει.
Μου είπε μετά ότι είναι hot priority για αυτούς και πιέζουν τον ΟΤΕ να τελειώνει το θέμα γιατί μου λέει ότι γίνεται πανικός κι όλοι οι πελάτες διαμρτύρονται κλπ.Δεν μου έδωσε χρόνο λύσης όμως.Μου είπε πάντως ότι σύντομα θα φτιάξει το πράμα.Πόσο λέει θα τους καθυστερήσει ο ΟΤΕ,δεν γίνεται.
Τον πιστεύω γιατί είναι γνωστός και υπεύθυνος.......
Υπομονή λίγο ακόμα παιδιά.
Τέλος μου είπε ότι μετά θα πιάνουμε 40-45 με 384.
Για να δούμε.......

----------


## aroutis

@santon.
Με παρεξήγησες... Δεν είναι λύση να πάνε όλοι να βάλουν static. Στο κάτω κάτω, αυτό δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα, ας μη ξεχνούμε ότι το dynamic ip service δεν πάυει να είναι service και άρα οφείλουν να δίνουν κάποιο επίπεδο υπηρεσίας (και όταν μιλάμε για best effort, δεν έννοούμε ISDN).
Το να πάνε όλοι σε static, απλά θα παρέκαμπτε το πρόβλημα (άσε που απλά πιθανότατα θα τους διέλυε το δίκτυο - πιθανότατα που εξυπηρετεί τους business clients).

Απλά εξέθετα τις σκέψεις μου. 

@polakis.
Εγω προσωπικά δεν έχω λόγο να μήν σε πιστέψω. Τα δείγματα γραφής που -ΕΓΩ- έχω από την vivodi σε τεχνικό επίπεδο (και ξαναλέω σε τεχνικό, όποτε τους χρειάστηκα) είναι καλά. Ομως είμαι σίγουρος ότι αρκετοί δεν έχουν την ίδια άποψη. Και εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα της εταιρίας αυτής. Η εικόνα που έχουν δημιουργήσει αυτή την στιγμή είναι άσχημη και δεν διορθώνεται με ένα μήνα free internet...

τεσπά...

----------


## ipo

> Τώρα σοβαρά, για να το θέσουμε σε πραγματική βάση, υπάρχει έστω ένας αφελής να νομίσει πως ελλείψει σαφούς κανονιστικού πλαισίου που:
> 
> * διασφαλίζει ελάχιστο επίπεδο παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών
> * θεσπίζει κυρώσεις και σαφείς ποινές στους παραβάτες
> * βάζει σε #1 θέση τον πελάτη ώστε να τον ακούνε, να τον σέβονται και να τον υπολογίζουν (όχι μόνο σαν $$$ αλλά και σαν καταγγέλλων)
> 
> θα πηγαίναμε πουθενά αλλού; Νομίζετε πως θα έλθουν με το εικόνισμα στο χέρι οι isp και θα είναι μη βρέξει και μη στάξει; Αφού δεν τους ελέγχει κανείς, γιατί να τα κάνουν όλα αυτά; Αν έχω ένα μαγαζί και μου εμφανιστεί ένα εμπόρευμα που "πουλάει" παρόλο που είναι "δεύτερο" και ακατάλληλο, αν δε με ελέγχει κανείς δε θα κάνω αρπαχτή; Είναι υποθετικό το παράδειγμά μου; Ε;


Αν υπήρχαν τα μέτρα που λες όντως θα είμασταν σε καλύτερη κατάσταση. Δεν είναι όμως η μόνη λύση. Πολλές αγορές λειτουργούν αρκετά καλά μόνο και μόνο με τον ανταγωνισμό.

Επομένως, αν ανοίξει η αγορά με σχετικό νομοθετικό πλαίσιο και αποφασίσουν οι ISP να επενδύσουν και σε γραμμές ADSL (και κυρίως σε οπτικές ίνες), τότε αναγκαστικά θα προσφέρουν καλές υπηρεσίες, διότι θα υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις για τον πελάτη που ψάχνεται. Ενώ τώρα υπάρχει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ. Η vivodi έχει τα χάλια της και καλύπτει λίγους, ενώ η Telepassport είναι ακριβή και καλύπτει ελάχιστους.





> Στο γραφειο που εχουμε 4net με static 512 μην νομισετε οτι ξεπερναμε τα 400 αντε το πολυ 440, αυτο μετρημενο με network monitor πανω στην εξωτερικη καρτα του firewall. Αυτο σημαινει οτι και η 4νετ κλεβει, οχι τοσο πολυ οσο η βιβοντι και χωρις τα σκαμπαναβεσματα της, αλλα κλεβει..


Δεν φταίει η FORTHnet, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ με τα πιταρισμένα DSLAM του. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μάλιστα το DSLAM σου κλειδώνει στα παράνομα 512/128, οπότε λόγω overheads δεν μπορείς ούτε θεωρητικά να πιάσεις πάνω από 440 kbps ακόμα και σε ώρες μη αιχμής. Το bottleneck είναι στα DSLAM του ΟΤΕ και όχι στους ISP (αυτό για την περίπτωση όσων δεν έχουν γραμμή Vivodi και δεν έχουν ISP vivodi).

----------


## santon

@IPO 
Ναι εκει ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 512 ! και σημερα εψαχνα να βρω ακρη στη 4νετ πως να ανεβει αυτο το κλειδωμα και με εκαναν μπαλακι στον οτε. Και στον οτε με εκαναν μπαλακι (μετα απο 7 διαφορετικες υπηρεσιες που πηρα) στο συνεργειο και το συνεργειο θα ερθει να μετρησει τη γραμμη, καραγκιοζιλικια δηλαδη, ενω το μονο που ηθελα ηταν ενα τσικ παραπανω στο κλειδωμα.

Ξερει κανεις σε ποιο τηλεφωνο πρεπει να παρω τον ΟΤΕ και να εξηγησω τι ακριβως θελω και τι πρεπει να πω για να γινει; BTW η βιβοδι (στο σπιτι)  μου το εχει κλειδωσει αρκετα παραπανω..

----------


## icedfun

Τι να λέω εγώ,που έχω την ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΚΟΛΩΦΑΡΔΙΑ να είμαι σε DSLAM SIEMENS1,lockaρισμένος στα 448/160,σε μικρό κέντρο με λίγους χρήστες και να έχω έναν ISP που περνάει φάση εφηβικού τεχνολογικού αυνανισμού?Όλα τα ανάποδα εδώ.

@santon,δεν πρόκειτε φίλε μου να σου αλλάξουν την σύνδεση με το DSLAM.Εκτώς κιαν είσαι τυχερός και πέφτεις σε Siemens1 όπως και εγώ.Η vivodi έχει τιγκάρει τα DSLAΜ,όπως και ο πΟΤΕ άλλωστε,οπότε ακόμα και να σε έχουν +120 πάνω,δεν θα δώσει και μεγάλη διαφορά.Απλά θα καλύψει τα overhead.

----------


## ipo

> Τι να λέω εγώ,που έχω την ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΚΟΛΩΦΑΡΔΙΑ να είμαι σε DSLAM SIEMENS1,lockaρισμένος στα 448/160,σε μικρό κέντρο με λίγους χρήστες και να έχω έναν ISP που περνάει φάση εφηβικού τεχνολογικού αυνανισμού?Όλα τα ανάποδα εδώ.
> 
> @santon,δεν πρόκειτε φίλε μου να σου αλλάξουν την σύνδεση με το DSLAM.Εκτώς κιαν είσαι τυχερός και πέφτεις σε Siemens1 όπως και εγώ.Η vivodi έχει τιγκάρει τα DSLAΜ,όπως και ο πΟΤΕ άλλωστε,οπότε ακόμα και να σε έχουν +120 πάνω,δεν θα δώσει και μεγάλη διαφορά.Απλά θα καλύψει τα overhead.


Ακριβώς. Στην περίπτωση των γραμμών του ΟΤΕ μόνο όσοι έχουν Siemens 1 κλειδώνουν στη νόμιμη ρύθμιση. Τους υπόλοιπους μας κλέβει ο ΟΤΕ. *icedfun*, εγώ αν ήμουν στη θέση σου και είχα χρήματα θα ξέχναγα τη Vivodi που σας κοροϊδεύει και θα πήγαινα σε FORTnet ή Tellas.

Εγώ ευτυχώς είμαι σε απιτάριστο DSLAM οπότε πιάνω πάντα από 37 έως 40,3 KBps από καλούς server (συνήθως 40,3 που είναι και το μέγιστο για το DSLAM μου, που κλειδώνει στο παράνομο 384/128).

Τις ώρες που ο *santon* πιάνει το θεωρητικό μέγιστο της γραμμής του, με βάση την ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζει το DSLAM, δηλαδή όταν πιάνει τα 440 kbps (ώρες μη αιχμής για την περιοχή του), θα μπορούσε να πιάνει ακριβώς 512 kbps, αν το DSLAM του κλείδωνε, όπως θα έπρεπε, δηλαδή σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (590/160 kbps).

----------


## icedfun

Ακριβώς όπως τα λές είναι ipo...

Η βλακεία μου είναι οτι η γραμμή είναι ΑΡΥΣ και μετά απο το 6μηνο ίσως να αναγκαστώ να την καταργήσω....Φυσικά,όπως μου είπαν μέσα στην vivodi παίζει η περίπτωση να με αφήσουν να κρατήσω την γραμμή και να αλλάξω isp.Όμως,πολλά μου έχουν πεί και λίγα έχουν γίνει...Θα περιμένω και θα δώ...

----------


## valdazzar

εγω ειτε πρωι ειτε βραδυ πανω απο 10 δεν πιανω..

----------


## icedfun

Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω γμτ ρε valdazzar.Πώς γίνεται αφού ολοκλήρωσαν την νέα σύνδεση στο AIX και επιτέλους βλέπουν απευθείας forthnet,πώς αφού άρχισαν να δίνουν κόμβους σιγά σιγά (οπότε η τεράστια ζήτηση για ελάχιστο bandwidth μειώθηκε),πώς γίνεται να υπάρχουν ακόμα άτομα που κατεβάζουνε με 5 και 10kb?

Την απάντηση,εγώ,εσύ και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα την ξέρουμε,μένει να την μάθουν και στην vivodi  :Very Happy:

----------


## santon

@valdazaar
Δοκιμασες να βαλεις proxy ? Γιατι αν και με proxy εχεις τετοιες ταχυτητες καποιο αλλο θα ειναι το προβλημα. Αυτο το λεω γιατι μετα απο το τελος( :Wink:  της αναβαθμισης τουλαχιστον με τον proxy το browsing ξεπερναει τα 40 και 41 (και χωρις αυτον δηλαδη, δεν υπολειπεται πολυ απο sites του εξωτερικου παντα, γιατι απο ntua.gr κτλ ειναι οκ)

----------


## icedfun

Ρε παιδιά....εγώ νόμιζα οτι το όλο θέμα έγινε για να αλλάξουμε subnet και να έχουμε dynamic IP όσοι έχουμε πάρει την απλή DSLnet...αλλά εδώ και τόσες εβδομάδες η IP δεν έχει αλλάξει.Συγκεκριμένα είμαι στο 83.171.χχχ.χ.Καθέ ΠΟΤΕ αλλάζει το IP?Έχει προσέξει κανείς χρόνους?

----------


## coftaras

Ρε παιδια θα μου δωσει  κανεις καμια απαντηση σε κατι που εχω ρωτησει πολλες φορες εδω μεσα αλλα απαντηση δεν εχω παρει.
Λοιπον εχω *vivodi share*  256/128 (τουλαχιστον αυτο πληρωνω) και εδω και αρκετο καιρο κατεβαζω απο torrent 45-52 ,και το ιδιο απο πολλα sides .Τι συμβαινει ?Δεν βγαζω ακρη.
Το ηρθε ο λογαριασμος 1/1 -31/1 και μου ηρθε κανονικα (χωρις την μειωση που ελεγαν). Με βαση τα παραπανω να του τηλ και να κανω παραπονα γιατι  ηρθε ο λογαριασμος χωρις μειωση ή να κανω την "παπια" .Παντως προτιμω να πληρωσω και να συνεχισουν οι ταχυτητες ετσι οπως ειναι .

----------


## icedfun

Τί θές να πείς "το ίδιο και απο πολλά sides"?Κατεβάζεις με 45-52 απο παντού?

Αυτό πάντος που λές είναι απίστευτο.Το 45-52 θα ήταν λογικό αν είχες 384 με άριστες συνθήκες (αν και πάνω απο 48 το βλέπω πολυυυυ δύσκολο).Αν οι ταχυτητές σου είναι έτσι σε ΟΛΑ και πληρώνεις 256 τότε κάνε την πάπια.Τουλάχιστον ένας απο εμάς θα πέρνει τα "κλεμμένα" τους πίσω.

----------


## coftaras

> Τί θές να πείς "το ίδιο και απο πολλά sides"?Κατεβάζεις με 45-52 απο παντού?


Oταν κατεβαζω   κατ'ευθειαν απο καποια side πολλες φορες εχω τετοιες ταχυτητες (μα πολλες φορες).
Ενα παραδειγμα .Πριν απο λιγο κατεβαζα demo ενος παιχνιδιου με 40 kb/sec.Τωρα κατεβαζω απο torrent ενα προγραμμα απο 12 seeds με ταχυτητες 40-52 καταμεσω ορο. Μεσα σε μια ωρα κατεβασα 148 MB . Κουφο ειναι.Εντελως κουφο και φανταζωμε οτι ειμαι η μειοψηφια σε αυτο.
Τωρα ξανακοιταξα τον λογαριασμο κια πληρωνω το μηνα 37.64 ευρω.Αρα σιγουρα για 256/128.
Θα προσπαθησω να ανεβαζω μια attachement εικονα απο το netlimiter που δειχνει ποσα  MB εχω κατεβασει μεσα σε μια ωρα .

----------


## coftaras

Ανεβασα μια εικονα που μπορειται να δειτε την ταχυτητα που κατεβαζω σε torrent.Βεβαια δεν ειναι παντα σταθερο αλλα εκει ειναι ο μεσος ορος .  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## icedfun

OYAOY.

Η γραμμή σου είναι και αυτή 256????Στα πόσα είσαι συγχρονισμένος?Γιατί αν είναι έτσι θα πρέπει να είσαι γύρα στα 448 (πράγμα λογικό για μια 384 όμως).

Αν ή γραμμή σου είναι συγχρονισμένη σε επίπεδα που δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 384/120 τότε κάτι παλαβό και ανεξήγητο συμβαίνει εδώ.Εγώ με 384 γραμμή και DSLnet 256 δεν έπιανα ποτέ πάνω απο 28...

----------


## coftaras

> OYAOY.
> 
> Η γραμμή σου είναι και αυτή 256????Στα πόσα είσαι συγχρονισμένος?Γιατί αν είναι έτσι θα πρέπει να είσαι γύρα στα 448 (πράγμα λογικό για μια 384 όμως).
> 
> Αν ή γραμμή σου είναι συγχρονισμένη σε επίπεδα που δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 384/120 τότε κάτι παλαβό και ανεξήγητο συμβαίνει εδώ.Εγώ με 384 γραμμή και DSLnet 256 δεν έπιανα ποτέ πάνω απο 28...


Αυτο πιστευω οτι εχω,αυτο πληρωνω.Τωρα θα σε γελασω για το ποσα ειμαι συγχρονισμενος.Ιδεα δεν εχω. Αυτο ειναι το κουφο που συμβαινει εδω και δεν εχω ακουσει κατι παρομοιο.
Παντως δεν με χαλαει καθολου. :Whistling:

----------


## icedfun

Και καλά κάνεις.Μην το ψάχνεις το θέμα,είσαι τυχερός ότι και να έχει γίνει.Να δούμε οι υπόλοιποι πως θα την βγάλουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## jasonpap

back στις καλες παλιες εποχές!! 40-42 μέσα & έξω  :Smile:

----------


## princess

και γω περιπου τα ιδια με τον coftara... Η γραμμη ειναι βεβαια 384 (απο ΟΤΕ) αλλα η συνδεση ειναι 256... Κι εχω ενα μεσο ορο στο κατεβασμα γυρω στο 40...  Ισως η ανοργανωσια να βγαινει σε καλους σε μερικους (ειδικα αν πεφτουν σε αδεια κεντρα).........
Coftara μηπως δεν επρεπε να το πουμε και να κανουμε τις παπιθεθ;


θελουμε και μειωση... αχου θα μας βαρεσουν οι υπολοιποι!

----------


## Chris2004

Εγώ σήμερα έπιαν 48άρια  με Azureus (384 έτσι)

----------


## George978

τελειωσε η αναβαθμιση?  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## coftaras

> Coftara μηπως δεν επρεπε να το πουμε και να κανουμε τις παπιθεθ


Λες ? :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Chris_

Πάτρα. 
πΟΤΕ γραμμή με Vivo Provider, ακομα δεν εχει το μεγιστο σε ταχυτητες. Και αυτο σας το λεω λογω του οτι δεν μπορεσα να περιμενω ποτε η VIvo θα εφτιαχνε και πηρα μια OTE συνδεση.
Μολις δοκιμασα, τις διαφορες. 
2,5 Κβ/δευτ. γρηγοροτερο το net με Οτε/ΟΤε απο Οτε/Vivo.

Αρα ακομα δεν ειναι εντελως ετοιμοι. Για να δουμε και τι θα γινει με τα τιμολογια.

----------


## Cue

Και εγώ πήρα χθες τηλέφωνο (θέση 54 :/) τέλη Φλεβάρη θα ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση (μέχρι και το τελευταίο δευτερόλεπτο!)

...

----------


## icedfun

Ξαναπέσαμε στις παλιές καλές ταχύτητες....Γραμμή ΑΡΥΣ 448/160 + DSLnet384 = 256/160 bandwidth

Αυτά τα μαθηματικά γνωρίζουν μέσα στην vivodi.Τα δικά μου μαθηματικά πάλι μου λένε

0 υπηρεσίες + 0 εξυπηρέτιση = 0 θα τους δώσω στον λογαριασμό,και να πάνε να *μπιπ*

Δεν το λέγαμε πρίν ένα μήνα τι ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ?Γιατί απορείτε?Μήνα παρα μήνα πάει η υπόθεση.Για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν εμένα μου είπαν οτι θα λυθεί μέσα στον *ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΝΑ*.Συνεχίστε να τους πληρώνετε και να είστε πελάτες τους και μετά την λήξη των συνδρομών σας.

*Κάτι ακόμα,τώρα που πρόσεξα ένα post.Λένε θέση 40,54,38 (φτου και βγαίνω),αλήθεια, ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΡΥΜΜΕΝΟΥΣ?γιατί εγώ οταν πήγα στα γραφεία τους δεν είδα περισσότερα απο 12 άτομα στην εξυπηρέτιση(στα μικρά γραφεία με τα χωρίσματα).

----------


## apok

Συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά ρε iced ήσουν εκεί όλο το 24ωρο? Είδες και αυτούς που μπορεί να είχαν ρεπό ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο? Και αν στον Οτε που σου απαντάνε " θέση 50 - 60 κτλ " σημαίνει ότι αν πας εκεί πρέπει να μετρήσεις 50 κεφάλια αλλοιώς σου κρύβονται? Σόρρυ αν ακούγομαι επιθετικός, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το όλο θέμα με τις ταχύτητες μας έχει λαλήσει εντελώς και πιάνουμε ότι να'ναι ίσα ίσα για να την πούμε κάπου
Φιλικά
Badmf

----------


## megahead13

> *Κάτι ακόμα,τώρα που πρόσεξα ένα post.Λένε θέση 40,54,38 (φτου και βγαίνω),αλήθεια, ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΡΥΜΜΕΝΟΥΣ?γιατί εγώ οταν πήγα στα γραφεία τους δεν είδα περισσότερα απο 12 άτομα στην εξυπηρέτιση(στα μικρά γραφεία με τα χωρίσματα).


Χαχαχαχαχαχα!!! Όντως έχεις δίκιο ρε icedfun! Πραγματικά κι εγώ όλο σε αυτά τα νούμερα έπεφτα, όποτε έπαιρνα την *μη* εξυπηρέτηση πελατών. Αλλά αν έχουν τόσους υπαλλήλους στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, γιατι υπάρχει τοοοοοοόσο μεγάλος χρόνος αναμονής στο 13880;

----------


## megahead13

> Συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά ρε iced ήσουν εκεί όλο το 24ωρο? Είδες και αυτούς που μπορεί να είχαν ρεπό ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο? Και αν στον Οτε που σου απαντάνε " θέση 50 - 60 κτλ " σημαίνει ότι αν πας εκεί πρέπει να μετρήσεις 50 κεφάλια αλλοιώς σου κρύβονται? Σόρρυ αν ακούγομαι επιθετικός, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το όλο θέμα με τις ταχύτητες μας έχει λαλήσει εντελώς και πιάνουμε ότι να'ναι ίσα ίσα για να την πούμε κάπου
> Φιλικά
> Badmf


Έλα ρε apok τώρα! Αφού είναι μπακάλικο εκει μέσα! Όσο για τον πΟΤΕ σε νούμερα όπως 134, 11888 (πρώην 131), κτλ. έχουν απίστευτα πολλά παιδιά τα οποία είναι μερκώς απασχολούμενοι με 6μηνες ή 8μηνες συμβάσεις. Αυτό το ξέρω γιατί δούλευε παλιά η κοπέλα μου εκεί...

----------


## apok

> Έλα ρε apok τώρα! Αφού είναι μπακάλικο εκει μέσα! Όσο για τον πΟΤΕ σε νούμερα όπως 134, 11888 (πρώην 131), κτλ. έχουν απίστευτα πολλά παιδιά τα οποία είναι μερκώς απασχολούμενοι με 6μηνες ή 8μηνες συμβάσεις. Αυτό το ξέρω γιατί δούλευε παλιά η κοπέλα μου εκεί...


Μegahead δεν αντιλέγω ότι έχουν πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο ( εμείς τους πληρώνουμε έτσι και αλλοιώς, μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό:Ρ ) αλλά το τι καθόμαστε και συζητάμε. Και όπως είπα πριν, μπορεί να υπάρχουν τόσα άτομα, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι σαν helpdesk υπαρχουν βάρδιες, όποτε είναι λίγο δύσκολο να δούμε με μια ματιά όλο το προσωπικό :Wink: . Εκτός αν κάνουμε μια αρμένικη βίζιτα και κάτσουμε όλο το 24ωρο να μετράμε κεφάλια

----------


## megahead13

> Εκτός αν κάνουμε μια αρμένικη βίζιτα και κάτσουμε όλο το 24ωρο να μετράμε κεφάλια


Γιατί, έχει η βιΒ0δι 24ωρη τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση;;; Από πότε; Αν βελτιώσανε κι αυτό, ε, εντάξει, τότε γίνονται τεράστια βήματα προόδου εκεί μέσα!! Εγώ θυμάμαι πως αν έπαιρνά μετά τις 7-7:30 το απόγευμα, 99% δε θα έβρισκα κανένα. Σάββατα είχαν 3-4 (και πολλούς λέω) μέχρι το μεσημεράκι. Καλά για Κυριακές δε συζητάμε. Η απόλυτη νέκρα...

----------


## apok

> Γιατί, έχει η βιΒ0δι 24ωρη τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση;;; Από πότε; Αν βελτιώσανε κι αυτό, ε, εντάξει, τότε γίνονται τεράστια βήματα προόδου εκεί μέσα!! Εγώ θυμάμαι πως αν έπαιρνά μετά τις 7-7:30 το απόγευμα, 99% δε θα έβρισκα κανένα. Σάββατα είχαν 3-4 (και πολλούς λέω) μέχρι το μεσημεράκι. Καλά για Κυριακές δε συζητάμε. Η απόλυτη νέκρα...


Και όμως έχει. Πρόσφατα που ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι για το Napt κάλεσα στις 2 - 2.30 το βράδυ και εξυπηρετήθηκα. Και μάλιστα πιο γρήγορα από τις άλλες ώρες :Very Happy:

----------


## megahead13

> Και όμως έχει. Πρόσφατα που ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι για το Napt κάλεσα στις 2 - 2.30 το βράδυ και εξυπηρετήθηκα. Και μάλιστα πιο γρήγορα από τις άλλες ώρες


Καλά, ε; Μιλάμε αυτή η εταιρεία συνέχεια μας εκπλήσει!!! Έχω μείνει κόκκαλο με αυτά που διαβάζω!!! Εμ, βέβαια. Έπρεπε να γίνει όλος αυτός ο χαμός για να τακτοποιήσουν το θέμα της 24ωρης τηλ. εξυπηρέτησης. Ε, ρε σανίδα που χρειάζονται μερικοί σ' αυτή τη χώρα!!!

----------


## icedfun

Sorry αλλα έχασα επεισόδια σε αυτή την γρήγορη συζήτηση.

@apok

Φίλε,δεν ξέρω αν έχεις πάει στα γραφεία τους,αλλά εγώ δεν μέτρησα κεφάλια,αλλα θέσεις.Είχαν γύρω στις 12 θέσεις για εξυπηρέτηση.Αν  θές να σε κατατοπίσω,είναι τα μικρά γραφεία με τα χωρίσματα.Επίσης έχουν και ενα board που δίχνει την κατάσταση των γραμμών στο κέντρο.Απ' ότι πρόσεξα το παρακολουθούν μέσω μιας webcam στερεωμένης σε ενα δοκάρι....ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ.Α,να μην ξεχάσω και τον τεράστιο χώρο που μπορείς να κάτσεις για να περιμένεις....Θές κιάλλο?Τα 4-5 γραφεία που είναι εκεί που περιμένουμε,είναι τα γραφεία αιτήσεων...Πάλι καλά.

Φυσικά δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος 100% γιατί είδα εναν διάδρομο που οδηγούσε "κάπου",πιθανότατα στο υπερπολυτελέστατο λουτρό που διαθέτει η vivodi.Μπεεεεε.Εταιρία της πλάκας είναι ρε,ξυπνήστε.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάποιο παληκάρι δούλευε παλιά εκεί και είναι μέλος στο forum.Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να μας πεί λεπτομέριες και αν έχουμε δίκιο ή άδικο.

----------


## Xenios

> Oταν κατεβαζω   κατ'ευθειαν απο καποια side πολλες φορες εχω τετοιες ταχυτητες (μα πολλες φορες).
> Ενα παραδειγμα .Πριν απο λιγο κατεβαζα demo ενος παιχνιδιου με 40 kb/sec.Τωρα κατεβαζω απο torrent ενα προγραμμα απο 12 seeds με ταχυτητες 40-52 καταμεσω ορο. .


Αυτό που λες δεν είναι λογικό. Με 384/128 δεν μπορείς να ανέβεις πάνω από τα 48kps.

Μπορεί η Vivodi τελευταία να έχει βελτιωθεί σημαντικά και να μας προσφέρει πολυ ικανοποιητικές ταχύτητες, αλλα όχι και τόσο πολυ πια :-)

----------


## Kalithea

> Ε, ρε σανίδα που χρειάζονται μερικοί σ' αυτή τη χώρα!!!


Βρεγμένη!!

----------


## Rama

> Λένε θέση 40,54,38 (φτου και βγαίνω)


Αν εσυ ειχες μια εταιρια και στο call center ειχες 5 θεσεις, τι θα σε εμποδιζε να τις αριθμησεις 15,16,17,18,19?
Και στο 131 που δουλευα αρκετά παλιοτερα για 3μηνο (το 98 επαιζαν και 3μηνα) δεν υπηρχε θεση 1.
Αν σου φαινεται αυτο απατη... ο apok εχει δικιο περι λαληματος.Συγκεντρωθητε. Στο ιδιο post λιγο πιο πανω λες τα ουσιωδη για την Vivo.

Φιλικα παντα rama.

----------


## icedfun

Δεν έχεις άδικο.Ούτε ο apok έχει άδικο για το ότι λαλήσαμε.Δεν είναι καν λογικό οτι ένα thread που μιλάει για ΜΙΑ προβληματική υπηρεσία έχει γίνει "κουτί παραπόνων" για όλους μας και έχει φτάσει τόσο μακριά...

Δεν μίλησα για καμία απάτη,απλά μου φάνηκε περίεργο.Εγώ δεν είπα καν το κλασσικό "γι' αυτό περιμένουμε 10 ώρες".Σατύρισα απλά το γεγονός οτι έχουν δώσει τέτοια αρίθμηση αλλά και γενικότερα την όλη κατάσταση στα γραφεία τους.Έχω δεί καλήτερα,έχω δεί και χειρότερα.Όλα μέσα στο γενικό κλίμα είναι...Τέλος πάντον.Καληνύχτα σε όλους  :Yawn:  

EDIT:
(μου ξεφεύγουν κάποια posts και δεν απαντάω :Shocked:  )

**Αυτό που λες δεν είναι λογικό. Με 384/128 δεν μπορείς να ανέβεις πάνω από τα 48kps.**
Έλα μου ντε που είναι.Ίσως όχι με την vivodi(όχι πως βάζω και το χέρι μου στην φωτιά με αυτούς τους παλαβούς εκει μέσα),αλλά με άλλους παρόχους εγώ είχα πιάσει 52kb ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ.Και αυτό συνέβη λόγω του lockaρίσματος της γραμμής μου στα 448/160 ( πΟΤΕ Siemens 1 DSLAM).Άν υπάρχει το bandwidth και το ΝΟΜΙΜΟ locking στο DSLAM,όλα γίνονται. :Twisted Evil:  

*

*

----------


## Johnsin

With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 116,99 s
Bandwidth: 17,51 Kbps (2,19 KBps)

Να με και μενα απο Ηρακλειο Κρηρης με τις Υπερταχυτητες ...  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## dtoubi

Ειχα καιρό να γράψω αλλά σήμερα είχα νέα....Ελαβα λογαρισμο Ιανουαρίου...Σίγα τα νέα θα μου πείτε...Ναι αλλά εγώ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 11/1!!!!!!!  Εγραφε 81 μιον - τα 44 που μου είχαν χρεώσει 2 φορές, δηλαδή έγραφε κοντα στα 51 ευρώ.... Πηρα τηλ κατευθείαν βέβαια και αφου σταμάτησα να ουρλίαζω ρώτησα πως είναι δυνατόν να μου ζητάτε να πληρώσω για κάτι που ποτέ δεν είχα και που είχα ζητήσει διακοπή;;;Μου είπε το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι δεν διεκόπη(!!!!!!!!! ΣΩΩΩΩΩΠΑ) και θα το κοιτάξει κλπ κλπ Δεν έβγαλα νόημα μόνο που τους είπα ληστές και πως θα απαντήσω με μύνηση αν δω ότι με χρεώνουν....Οντως δεν με έχουν διακόψει και είδα το αστρονομικό bw των 37 kbps.....Εστειλα ήδη καταγκελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και επισήναψα το fax τις 11/1 που ζητάω διακοπή, 7 μέρες μετά την ενεργοποίηση....Μου είπαν πως δεν εχει βγει απόφαση σχετικά με το ποιοι δεν θα χρεωθούν για το δίαστημα της "αναβάθμησης " αλλά τα λεφτά τα ζητάνε και μετά βλέπουμε....Είναι γελιοι οι κλέφτες

Αυριο 9 ωρα το πρωί θα μιλήσω με ένα senior στέλεχος του ΟΤΕ και θα έχω απαντήσεις για διάφορα τεχνικά προβλήματα και απαντήσεις....Απλα έμαθα πως τα link που έχει αγοράσει η βιβο απο τον οτε δεν τα έχει πληρώσει ακόμα .Επίσης πως η βιβο δε αντέχει πάνω απο 1000 πελάτες dsl με τα δεδομένα σήμερα....Γιαυτο και πάντα θα έχει προβλήματα ....Α ναι και NO MONEY ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ... Αλλά ούτε σάλιο που λέμε


ΑΛΛά για ακόμα μια φορά βλέπω με λύπη ότι η γελιότητα της κατάστασης μας δείχνει ότι ακόμα είμαστε σε νηπιακό επίπεδο και εχουμε να δούμε πολλά ακόμα μέχρι να φτάσουμε σε ένα καλό επίπεδο που δεν θα κλαίμε τα λεφτά μας. κρίμα κρίμα και πάλυ κρίμα.Οσο για την βιβο είναι ξεφτίλες όλοι και κοινοί κλέφτες όπου ελπίζουν να αρπάξουν όσα προλάβουν μέχρι να κλείσουν και να εξαφανιστούν όπως πολλοί αλλοι πριν απο αυτούς.....

----------


## valdazzar

απο 10 Φεβρουαριου εχω κανει τη διακοπη αλλα επειδη λεει προπληρωσα τον Φλεβαρη εφοσον μου ειπαν οτι αυτο πρεπει να κανω για να αποδεσμευτω ειπαν θα μου το κοψουν στισ 28 Φλεβάρη.. 1 Μαρτίου θα απαιτησω διακοπή γιατι λενε δε μπορουν νωριτερα,για να βαλω οτε επιτελους

----------


## coftaras

> Αυτό που λες δεν είναι λογικό. Με 384/128 δεν μπορείς να ανέβεις πάνω από τα 48kps.


Το ξερω.Εδω μιλαμε για 256/128 .Οποιος μου δωσει μια λογικη απαντηση πανω αε αυτο ,εγω θα τον παραδεχτω .   :Laughing:

----------


## icedfun

coftaras,όπως είπα και πρίν,ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ,άν είσαι συγχρονισμένος "ψηλά" στο DSLAM.To bandwidth που δίνει ο ISP είναι θέμα δικό του το πώς το κατανέμει.Μπορεί στην δικιά σου περίπτωση να είσαι απίστευτα τυχερός.Χαλιέσε?

Εγώ θα σκότωνα για να πληρώνω 256 και να έχω τέτoiα speeds.  :Very Happy:

----------


## gastone_21

> Αυριο 9 ωρα το πρωί θα μιλήσω με ένα senior στέλεχος του ΟΤΕ και θα έχω απαντήσεις για διάφορα τεχνικά προβλήματα και απαντήσεις....Απλα έμαθα πως τα link που έχει αγοράσει η βιβο απο τον οτε δεν τα έχει πληρώσει ακόμα .Επίσης πως η βιβο δε αντέχει πάνω απο 1000 πελάτες dsl με τα δεδομένα σήμερα....Γιαυτο και πάντα θα έχει προβλήματα ....Α ναι και NO MONEY ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ... Αλλά ούτε σάλιο που λέμε


Εντυπωσιακά ολα τα δεδομένα που μας μετέφερες φίλε dtoubi , επειδή όμως ο καθένας μπορεί να πεί το κοντό και το μακρύ του (μην ξεχνάς ότι ζουμε σε μια χώρα που ότι δηλώσεις είσαι) και επίσης επειδή τα στοιχεία που έγραψες ανατρέπουν αρκετά δεδομένα , θα μπορούσες να τα τεκμηριώσεις ? .
Θα ήθελα δηλαδή με το θάρρος της άποψης σου και όχι κάτω απο το πέπλο της ανωνυμίας που βρισκόμαστε όλοι , να μας πείς : ότι για το θέμα του link , για τους 1000 πελάτες , για τις αρπαχτές κλπ , πήρα την πληροφορία απο τον τάδε οικονομικό δ/ντη του τάδε οργανισμού ή τον τάδε υπεύθυνο προμηθειών του άλλου οργανισμού.
Σε προϊδεάζω λέγοντάς σου ότι απαντήσεις του στύλ "δεν μπορώ να σου αποκαλύψω ποιος είναι αλλά είναι ο νουμερο "χ" προμυθευτής της vivodi" , ή απάντηση του στύλ "ο δεύτερος ξάδερφος του κουνιάδου μου που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ ή στην Vivodi μου τα είπε" κατ'εμέ δεν θα λυφθούν σαν σοβαρές καθώς θα είναι "ξαναζεσταμένο φαϊ" στην λογική των συνηθησμένων απαντήσεων μετά απο ένα ποστ που έχουμε γράψει εν βρασμό ψυχής , την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση βέβαια να ξέρεις πως εγώ την δικαιολογώ απόλυτα καθώτι ουκ ολίγες φορές έχω γράψει κάτω απο αυτό το πρίσμα.
Gastone_21

----------


## ipo

Ωραία και ειλικρινής αυτοκριτική gastone_21. Σε παραδέχομαι.

Όντως δεν είναι καλό να πετάμε χωρίς εξήγηση, αρνητικά σχόλια για μία εταιρεία. Όσα προβλήματα και αν μας έχει δημιουργήσει.

----------


## valdazzar

Το αυτα που λεμε εδω ανωνυμα δε μπορουν να αξιολογηθουν,εαν ομως εχεις διαβασει 100 posts του toubi και δεις 100 αποψεις σωστες μαλλον και η 101η σωστη θα ειναι..

----------


## gastone_21

φίλε valdazzar δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου καθώτι η άποψη σου μου θυμίζει και το περιβόητο ρητό της εκκλησίας "πίστευε και μη ερεύνα" κτλ .
Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό εάν 100 άνθρωποι μου πούν ότι ο φίλος μου ο valdazzar δεν έχει μυαλό εγώ ο 101 θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να το πιστεύσω.
Κατανοώ πολύ καλά τι θές να πείς άσχετα και άν αυτό δεν το διατύπωσες σωστά , θεωρώ δε το ότι εάν υσχείουν όσα μας είπε ο dtoubi είναι η δεύτερη μεγαλύτερη "είδηση" που έχει βγεί απο αυτό το forum. Μια "είδηαη" τέτοιου μεγέθους δεν νομίζετε ότι θέλει περισσότερες εξηγήσεις απο τον φίλο που μας το μετέφερε ?

----------


## Johnsin

Συμφονω μαζι σου φιλε Gastone αλλα σε οποια forum το εχω ψαξει δεν εχω παρει καμια απαντιση τουλαχιστο πιστευτη και δεν βλεπω να περνουμε καμια απαντιση γιατι τοσο απλα κανεις δεν ξερει κατι συγουρο .
Μονο καποιος μεσα απο την εταιρεια θα μπορουσε να μας πει κατι συγουρο (ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ FORUM).?????????

----------


## icedfun

Έχεις δίκιο gastone.O dtoubi πρέπει να "αποδείξει" όλα αυτά που λέει γιατί δεν είναι κάτι απλό.Φήμες κυκλοφορούν πολλές και διάφορες.Θα μπορούσε και αυτή να είναι μία απο αυτές.Ποιός μας λέει οτι ο "senior" μέλος του πΟΤΕ δεν πουλάει marketing (ακώμα και σε γνωστούς και φίλους) για τον οργανισμό στον οποίο δουλεύει?

Όπως και να έχει το θέμα,καλό είναι να ακούγωνται ΟΛΑ,έστω κιαν δεν μπορούμε να τα αποδείξουμε,μόνο για να μπορούμε εμείς να τα κρίνουμε.Απο εμάς εξαρτάτε τι θα πιστέψουμε και τι όχι,και απο τους άλλους αν θέλουν να μας κάνουν να το πιστέψουμε.

----------


## George978

αντε γερα αλλο ενα μηνα εχω και τελειωσα

----------


## Johnsin

> Έχεις δίκιο gastone.O dtoubi πρέπει να "αποδείξει" όλα αυτά που λέει γιατί δεν είναι κάτι απλό.Φήμες κυκλοφορούν πολλές και διάφορες.Θα μπορούσε και αυτή να είναι μία απο αυτές.Ποιός μας λέει οτι ο "senior" μέλος του πΟΤΕ δεν πουλάει marketing (ακώμα και σε γνωστούς και φίλους) για τον οργανισμό στον οποίο δουλεύει?
> 
> Όπως και να έχει το θέμα,καλό είναι να ακούγωνται ΟΛΑ,έστω κιαν δεν μπορούμε να τα αποδείξουμε,μόνο για να μπορούμε εμείς να τα κρίνουμε.Απο εμάς εξαρτάτε τι θα πιστέψουμε και τι όχι,και απο τους άλλους αν θέλουν να μας κάνουν να το πιστέψουμε.


Nαι αλλα αυτο που εγω κατα την κριση μου θα πιστεψω δεν σημενει οτι ειναι και το σωστο η αληθινο.

----------


## apok

Παιδιά ας μην κοιτάμε το δέντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος. Το " σου ειπα, μου είπες, μου μετέφερε " κτλ κτλ. Γιορτή κοντογιορτή είναι να μάθουμε τι πρόκειται να γίνει. Τώρα που έχουμε φάει τον γάιδαρο και μας έμεινε η ουρά όλα θα δείξουν. dtoubi σου απάντησαν προφορικά ή γραπτά ότι μπορείς να σπάσεις το 6μηνο? Το αναφέρω γιατί ξέρω περιπτώσεις που είναι πάνω στον 3ο - 4ο μήνα και δεν έχει σπάσει, πόσο μάλλον το δικό σου που είπες ότι ήταν πάνω στην βδομάδα.
Φιλικά
Badmf

gastone αν και καθήμενος ( υποθέτω:P ) ορθώς μιλάς!!!

----------


## ipo

> Συμφονω μαζι σου φιλε Gastone αλλα σε οποια forum το εχω ψαξει δεν εχω παρει καμια απαντιση τουλαχιστο πιστευτη και δεν βλεπω να περνουμε καμια απαντιση γιατι τοσο απλα κανεις δεν ξερει κατι συγουρο .


Ποια άλλα forum ασχολούνται με τις ADSL;

----------


## icedfun

IPO,σου δίνω 2 links στα γρήγορα

http://www.insomnia.gr/vb3/forumdisplay.php?f=13
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=48

Έψαξα και στο site του Cosmopolitan,αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα  :Laughing: 


*ΕDIT ALERT*

Να σημειώσω πως η DSL μου έχει ΧΑΖΕΨΕΙ,με ταχύτητες απο 22 ως 36ΚΒ.Επίσης πιστεύω οτι το thread έχει "ξεφύγει" και δεν ασχολείτε πιά τόσο πολύ με το "γιατί σερνεται η vivodi σήμερα" αλλά "Εγώ,αυτοί και η Vivodi".Είναι πάντως άκρως διασκεδαστικό και δεν ξέρω πως δεν το έχουν σουτάρει ακόμα στα off-topic. :Lips Sealed:  

Χέρομαι που σε αυτή την χώρα που οι εταιρίες και γενικότερα οι "διοικούντες" είναι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΙ (και λίγα λέω),υπάρχουν άτομα με άποψη που κάνουν σοβαρές συζητήσεις σε forum όπως αυτό και φτάνουν ένα thread για την πλάκα στις 64 σελίδες και 1200+ απαντήσεις. :Thumb Dup:  

Προτείνω όταν και ΑΝ τελειώσει αυτή η ιστορία να το εκδώσουμε σε style "Vivodi Pocket Reference" :RTFM:

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## icedfun

Τίποτα

----------


## gastone_21

Προς θεού με τα γραφόμενα μου δεν προσπαθώ να παρασύρω την κουβέντα αλλού , αλλά διαβάζοντας τα σχόλια του φίλου dtoubi ένιωσα να με χτυπάει κάποιος στο στομάχι , είπα απο μέσα μου "ρε μπας και η επιλογή που έκανα βάζοντας την νινο αντι για την Χ εταιρεία στο σπίτι μου ήταν ένα λάθος , μήπως η εν λόγω εταιρεία έχει κοινά σημεία με αμαρτωλές περιπτώσεις του παρελθόντος , όπου εγώ δεν είμουν θύμα αλλα σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εδω μέσα που ήταν " . Έχω μάθει να στηρίζω όποια επιλογή κάνω για τον ευατό μου όπως είμαι βέβαιως και εσείς  , εάν όντως αυτά που μας είπε ο φίλος dtoubi είναι πραγματικά τότε μετά απο 65 σελίδες που έχουμε γράψει καταφέραμε να χτυπήσουμε ακριβώς στην καρδιά του προβλήματος.
Μήπως τελικά αυτό που συζητάμε τώρα είναι το δάσος , και τα προβληματά μας ένα μικρό κομμάτι αυτού ??? , για σκεφτείτε το , απο εσάς περιμένω να μου πείτε. Και βέβαια για να μην αρχίσουμε ξανά την "αναζήτηση για το άγιο δισκοπότηρο" δλδ τι/ποιος φταιει , περιμένω να ακούσω απο τον dtoubi ή οποιονδήποτε φίλο πραγματικά στοιχεία.
Gastone_21

----------


## EvilHawk

> IPO,σου δίνω 2 links στα γρήγορα
> 
> http://www.insomnia.gr/vb3/forumdisplay.php?f=13
> http://www.myphone.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=48


/κακία mod on

Ω ναί γεμάτα με έγκυρες και σωστές πληροφορίες όπως μπορεί κανέις να διαπιστώσει απο τα σχετικά με το adsl sticky θέματα!  

sorry αλλά δεν άντεξα!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## gastone_21

EvilHawk -- άσε τα παιδιά να παίξουν , όταν μεγαλώσουν θα καταλάβουν :-)

----------


## dtoubi

Ακούστηκαν πολλά....Και λέχτηκαν ακόμα περισσότερα....Βλέπω πως μερικοί επιμένουν να ασχολούντε με λεπτομέριες και όχι με την ουσία...Και η ουσία είναι μία: Μας εξαπάτησαν μας έκλεψαν και λέμε και ευχαριστώ. Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ένα πράγμα.Δεν είμαι εγώ ο εχθρός ούτε κανένας άλλος. Εγω ότι βλέπω κια ότι ακούω λέω με την ελπίδα ότι θα απαντήσουμε σε κάποια ζητήματα. Εχω μάθει να μην δίνω εξηγήσεις σε κανέναν. Ειδικότερα σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν μάθει ακόμα τι πάει να πει να δείνεις 70 ευρώ το μήνα και να βασίζονται στο μπαμπά τους...

Για να τελειώνει εδω το θέμα που έχει προκύψει οι επαγγελματικές μου δραστηριότητες μου επιτρέπουν να έχω επαφές με υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη και του οτε και άλλων εταιριών του χώρου. Μου λένε κατα καιρούς πράγματα που   αν τα έβγαζα θα προέκυπτε πρόβλημα γενικό. Αλλά ένα πράγμα είναι σίγουρο. Οπως θα σας πει και ένας δημοσιογράφος τις πηγές σου δεν τις αποκαλύπτεις έτσι απλά. Τις προφυλάσεις.Αυτό ακριβώς κάνω και εγώ.Αν ο άνθρωπος   μου πει,κοίτα μην βγει παραέξω ,εγώ δεν θα τον πουλήσω απλά και μόνο για να πείσω κάποιους ότι λέω αληθή πράγματα.Ειδικά μέσα σε ένα forum. Οπου μέχρι και 10χρονο μπορεί να έχει άποψη.Εγω είμαι καταξιωμένος στον χώρο μου και αυτό αρκεί για μένα.
Οπως είπαν κάποιοι, το forum είναι κατι γενικό και νομίζω πως έτσι πρέπει να μείνει. Προσωπικά μυνήματα όποιος θέλει μπορεί να μου στείλει και τότε θα απαντήσω επι προσωπικου.Τελος εδω...

Εχω μάθει όμως να ζητάω συγνώμη όταν πρέπει. Και τώρα θα ζητήσω γιατί όπως έμαθα σήμερα για να βγεις απο την βιβο πρέπει να κόψεις και τη σύνδεση του οτε και να ξανακάνεις αίτηση. Οποτε ότι έλεγα πριν άκυρο. Αυτο είναι σίγουρο.Και για να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα πριν μισή ώρα που γύρισα σπίτι μου έλαβα ένα μύνημα ότι δεν εγκρίνεται η αίτηση διακοπής μου για τους λόγους που είπαν και σε εσάς. και σαν κερασάκι μου είπαν ότι το 60 που έχω σαν ταχύτητα είναι δικαιολογημένο και πιθανό σε μια σύνδεση dsl

Οπως βλέπεται λοιπόν έχουμε ένα κοινό μέτωπο και καλό είναι να ασχοληθούμε με αυτό απο το να αναλωνόμαστε με σχόλια εκατέρωθεν...
Και κάτι τελέυταίο.Η κριτική είναι δεχτή αρκεί να προέρχεται και να πηγάζει μέσα απο τη γνώση για το θέμα και όχι απλά για να δείξουμε πόσο μάγκες και ξύπνιοι ελληνάρες είμαστε.

----------


## gastone_21

Δεν νομίζω πως το θέμα αυτό πρέπει να συνεχιστεί.
Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε dtoubi , εγώ προσωπικά έβγαλα τα συμπεράσματα μου , ελπίζω να βοήθησες και τους άλλους φίλους εδω μέσα.
Gastone_21

----------


## Sannin

Πολλοί έβγαλαν τα συμπεράσματά τους... Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά. Η κάθε πράξη έχει και την συνέπεια της. Ήδη *μόνο* εξ αιτίας μου η vivodi έχασε 5 υποψήφιους πελάτες.   :Very Happy: 







Edit: Ορθογραφικό λάθος που αλλοίωνε την πρώτη φράση.

----------


## Crosstalk

> Πολύ έβγαλαν τα συμπεράσματά τους... Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά. Η κάθε πράξη έχει και την συνέπεια της. Ήδη *μόνο* εξ αιτίας μου η vivodi έχασε 5 υποψήφιους πελάτες.


"Word of mouth" rulezzz  :Wink:

----------


## Johnsin

> Ποια άλλα forum ασχολούνται με τις ADSL;


Μην εισαι κολημενος , αν οχι εξωλοκληρου εχουν καποια θεματα για Internet.

----------


## icedfun

Evilhawk,εγώ απλά απάντησα στην ερώτηση του παιδιού.Δεν είπα οτι αυτά τα site έχουν καμία σχέση με το adsl.Και είναι αλήθεια οτι είναι γεμάτα *μπιπ* και *μπιπ*  :Wink:  

Αύριο θα πάω μια βόλτα απο εκεί καθώς πέφτουν στον δρόμο για την σχολή μου.Θέλετε να τους ρωτήσω τίποτα συγκεκριμένο?*Με τον κ. Καπάτο θα μιλήσω,το λέω απο τώρα*

Κουράγιο και υπομονή...κάποτε θα τελειώσουν (το κουράγιο και η υπομονή)

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά η κοροιδία συνεχίζεται:
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 117.21Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 15.33kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Έχω 384/128 από ΟΤΕ και dslam κλειδωμένο σε 448/160
Ντροπή πιά.......
Είπαν μέχρι αύριο θα είμαστε οκ.Αποκλείεται.Θέλω αύριο να δώ τί δικαιολογία θα μου πούν

----------


## john2gr

Να σου δώσω εγώ την απάντηση που θα σου δώσουν......<<Η αναβάθμιση έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι ενός σημείου,στα τέλη του μηνός θα είναι όλα εντάξει>>.........τώρα θα μου πεις <<Μα είμαστε στα τέλη του μηνός>>,ε απλή είναι η λύση,όπου τέλη του μηνός εσύ βάλε αρχές του επόμενου μήνα και θα είσαι μέσα.Κακά τα ψέματα βάλτε μια netkey να βρείτε την υγειά σας μέχρι να τελειώσει το 6μηνο και μετά ας φύγουμε όλοι μαζί,απλό.

----------


## yiannakas

κάπως είχαν φτιάξει τα πράγματα αλλά από χθες το βράδυ πάλι σκατά πάει.... καλά έκανα που δεν τους πλήρωσα τον λογαριασμό Ιανουαρίου και το ήξερα ότι με κορόιδευαν πριν μία εβδομάδα όταν τους έγραψα ότι δεν πληρώνω τον λογαριασμό, που μου είπαν ότι σε λίγες ημέρες θα είναι όλα εντάξει και θα βγει επίσημη ανακοίνωση ότι θα αποζημιωθούμε για όσο χρόνο είχαμε πρόβλημα και όχι μόνο για τον μήνα ιανουάριο

----------


## Draken

> κάπως είχαν φτιάξει τα πράγματα αλλά από χθες το βράδυ πάλι σκατά πάει.... καλά έκανα που δεν τους πλήρωσα τον λογαριασμό Ιανουαρίου και το ήξερα ότι με κορόιδευαν πριν μία εβδομάδα όταν τους έγραψα ότι δεν πληρώνω τον λογαριασμό, που μου είπαν ότι σε λίγες ημέρες θα είναι όλα εντάξει και θα βγει επίσημη ανακοίνωση ότι θα αποζημιωθούμε για όσο χρόνο είχαμε πρόβλημα και όχι μόνο για τον μήνα ιανουάριο



Σχετικα καινουργιος ειμαι στην Vivodi εγω αλλα απο την πρωτη στιγμη τα ιδια και τα ιδια... Τουλαχιστον ειμαι αοριστου χρονου και θα τους ανεχτω εως τελος Μαρτιου... Μετα free να διαλεξω ο,τι θελω.  :Cool:  οριστε και ενα συγκριτικο αναμεσα απο demo forthnet και vivodi  :Shocked: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...6&postcount=13

----------


## apok

Μπορούμε να διασταυρώσουμε κάτι? Υποτίθεται ότι όσοι έχουν full/shared πρόσβαση έχουν καλές/ικανοποιητικές ταχύτητες και οι ΑΡΥΣ Οτε αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα. Μπορεί καθένας μας να αναγράφει το είδος της συνδρομής του και τις ταχύτητες του έτσι ώστε να έχουμε μια καλύτερη εικόνα?

Φιλικά
Apok

----------


## icedfun

384/128 DSLnet
384/128 AΡΥΣ vivodi locked@448/160

Από την ημέρα που διόρθωσαν το "λάθος" τους που με είχαν με 256 DSLnet (με την οποία έπιανα 33άρια σταθερά),είμαι ανάμεσα στα 30 ως το πολύ 40kb.

Για να εντοπίσουμε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΟΥ έχει το πρόβλημα η vivodi,καλό θα ήταν να αναφέρουμε και σε ποιό BRAS του ΟΤΕ είμαστε.Εγώ είμαι στο ote_bras_kol2.Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν,μπορείτε να το δείτε απο τα logs του modem/router σας.

Επιτέλους,ας γίνει μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια να βρούμε τι φταίει.

----------


## nxenos

512/128 DSLnet
512/128 OTE γραμμη....
Χαλια!Ηδη ετοιμαζω επιστολη στα βοδια για διακοπη της συμβασης,αν και δεν βλεπω να γινεται μιας και ειναι ακομα ο πρωτος μηνας και ακομα δεν εχω παρει καν λογαριασμο.(απ'οτι ειδα το ελαχιστο ειναι για 2 μηνες).

----------


## apok

Iced στη θέση σου δε θα μίλαγα. Θα σε φάνε οι άλλοι που έχουνε max 4-5 kbps/s :P..

Tα δικά μου είναι: 
ΑΡΥΣ 384/128
Dsl Net 384/128
Dslam Siemens III ( Καλαμάκι )
Average Speed 20-25 kbps/s

----------


## icedfun

Apok,το ξέρω το είχα πεί και παλιότερα αυτό και είμαι χαρούμενος που δεν μου έχουν σουτάρει ακώμα αβγά που κάθομαι και μιλάω,αλλά ξέρεις τι ΚΟΛΑΣΗ πέρασα για να έχω τουλάχιστον αυτά τα speeds?Φυσικά,εδώ μέσα όλοι μας έχουμε την προσωπική μας ιστορία πόνου απο την vivodi,το ίδιο και εγώ.

Συνεχίζω και γράφω (αν και ομολογώ πως έχω βαρεθεί λίγο),μόνο και μόνο εποιδή βλέπω οτι δεν έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα.Όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Supremum

Γεια χαρά! Κυψελη εδώ με 384 shared και σε τορρεντ πανω απο 25 δεν ανεβαινει στα πολυ καλα του πιανει καμια φορα καπου στο βραδυ κατι 36 αλλα μεχρι εκει (χρησημοποιω ,μην τα θελουμε και ολα δικα μας!!!!Παντως να ρωτισω κατι αν ξερετε?Η ταχυτητα που proxy settings παντως δεν ξερω αν επιρεαζει,αλλα χωρις proxy δεν ξεπερνα τα 10!!!)κατεβαζουμε,επιρεαζεται απο τουσ ποσουσ χρηστες εχουν το αρχειο απο οπου κατεβαζουμε?
Τελος να τολμησω να κανω την ερωτηση : σκεφτόμουν να παρω το World of Warcraft..........
Λεω ανεκδοτα?  :Wink:

----------


## apok

Σωστός..Εγώ απλά το αναφέρω διότι εγγυημένα 40αρια δεν θα βρεις πουθενά. Η, εδώ και 1 1/2 χρόνο, εμπειρία μου με 3 διαφορετικούς παρόχους αυτό μου έχει δώσει να καταλάβω.
Keep Going

----------


## icedfun

Μπορεί να αποτελώ εξαίρεση αλλα αναφορικά θα σου πώ ταχύτητες με άλλους παρόχους

Forthnet: 42-48
ACN: 35-42
Otenet: 35-38
HOL: 35-40

Επίσης ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι το DSLAM είναι απιτάριστο.Παίζει και αυτό τον ρόλο του.Είμαι η "τρελή" περίπτωση της ΤΕΛΕΙΑΣ γραμμής και του ΛΑΘΟΣ παρόχου.

----------


## ipo

> Μην εισαι κολημενος , αν οχι εξωλοκληρου εχουν καποια θεματα για Internet.


Δεν είμαι κολλημένος. Μάλλον εσύ χαντακώνεσαι από την πονηριά σου. Η ερώτηση μου δεν είχε καμία δόση ειρωνίας.

Ίσα-ίσα που θέλω να διευρύνω τις πηγές μου, μαθαίνοντας ποια forum χρησιμοποιούν οι άλλοι για την πληροφόρησή τους.

----------


## apok

Mάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός σε αυτό που είπα. Δεν αντιλέγω ότι έχεις πολύ καλές ταχύτητες. Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι ΕΓΓΥΗΜΕΝΕΣ ταχύτητες δεν θα σου δώσει κανένας πάροχος.
π.χ
ACN είχε 3-4 μήνες ( αν δεν κάνω λάθος ) στην θεσ/νίκη είχανε κάτι Pings τρελλά
Forthnet το γνωστό πρόβλημα διασύνδεσης με ΑΙΧ
Για μένα με μια 384 συνδρομή είναι ικανοποιητικά τα  35-38.

----------


## Draken

Σειρα μου λοιπον:

384/128 ΑΡΥΣ με provider φυσικα Vivo
Πανω απο 17kbps σπανιοτατα βλεπω.
Βραδια πεφτει χειροτερα απο ISDN 64K
Περιοχη Φιλαδελφεια / Intracom


_Πληροφοριακα:_ Demo της Forthnet πηγαινε ικανοποιητικοτατα 30+ kbps

----------


## Cue

Μιας και αναφερόμαστε στο γεγονός ότι η vivodi σέρνεται, δεν αναφέρουμε και το πως θα φύγουμε? (όσοι είμαστε full llu!)

Γιατί άμα είναι να φάω την ίδια ταλαιπωρία για να πάω αλλού...

----------


## icedfun

@apok,αυτό φίλε μου που λές είναι σίγουρο.Άλλωστε η φράση "το bandwidth δεν είναι εγγυημένο" είναι hit στα site των εν Ελλάδι providers.

Συμφωνώ επίσης ότι το 38 είναι καλή τιμή για μία 384 που δεν είναι lockaρισμένη στα νόμιμα speeds με το DSLAM.Εγώ όμως που έχω την τύχη να έχω την γραμμή,κακό είναι να ζητάω και το bandwidth απο τον ISP μου?Και δεν λέω να μου δίνει ο ISP bandwidth όσο η γραμμή μου,αλλά να μου δίνει τουλάχιστον αυτό το καταραμένο 384 (40-48) και όχι 280 που μου δίνει τώρα η vivodi.

Τα ποσά που πληρώνουμε ΔΕΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΝ σε καμία περίπτωση την σημερινή κατάσταση της vivodi σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους τομείς που έχει πρόβλημα.Και αυτό δεν συμβαίνει μόνο στην vivodi αλλά σε όλες τις εταιρίες που ασχολούνται με τα θέματα DSL και τηλεπικοινωνίες,μεταξύ αυτών βέβαια και ο πΟΤΕ.

----------


## Chris_

Εχω αλλάξει Provider εδω και ενα μηνα. Πηρα τελικα πΟΤΕ. Η ταχυτητα ειναι αυτη που επρεπε να ειναι και που ηταν με την VIVO πριν ολα χαλάσουν. Ακομα βέβαια δεν εχω κανει διακοπη την συνδεση της Vivo και αυτο ειναι το ασχημο, γιατι θα πληρωσω 2πλους λογαριασμους. Και δεν εκανα διακοπη μηπως τελικα φτιαξει η χαλασμενη Vivo. Να σας πω υπομονη? Εγω δεν καταφερα μετα απο 3 μηνες....

----------


## catfish

Παρατήρησα αναβάθμιση στα υποβαθμισμένο μας bandwidth:

*Bandwidth Up/Down (Kbit/sec):   448 / 640*  

για 256/128   :Very Happy:

----------


## ariadgr

> Παρατήρησα αναβάθμιση στα υποβαθμισμένο μας bandwidth:
> 
> *Bandwidth Up/Down (Kbit/sec):   448 / 640*  
> 
> για 256/128


Μήπως έχεις dsl phone?

----------


## Johnsin

> Δεν είμαι κολλημένος. Μάλλον εσύ χαντακώνεσαι από την πονηριά σου. Η ερώτηση μου δεν είχε καμία δόση ειρωνίας.
> 
> Ίσα-ίσα που θέλω να διευρύνω τις πηγές μου, μαθαίνοντας ποια forum χρησιμοποιούν οι άλλοι για την πληροφόρησή τους.


  :Offtopic:  Τοτε ζηταω συγνωμη.

----------


## icedfun

448/640? για μία 256???Πόσο bandwidth "τρώει" ακριβώς το DSLphone?

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά κι εγώ με ΑΡΥΣ είμαι με Vivodi μέσω ΟΤΕ και εδώ και 2,5 μήνες κατεβάζω 
με 1-2kb/s!!!!!!!!!!!!;Έλεος πια!Μας κοροιδεύουν όλους εδω πέρα!!!!!!!!!!
Είμαι Π.Φάληρο, περιοχή Κοψαχείλα dslam Καλαμακίου.......
Δεν ξέρω πάντως σε ποιό dslam siemens είμαι (Ι,ΙΙ,ΙΙΙ)
Αυτά.
Και η ντροπή συνεχίζεται καθώς και η κοροιδία.........

----------


## xantho

Και.... μέσα σε όλα, από Τρίτη, τέλος και το δωρεάν DSL Phone??? Όποιος έχει πληροφορίες ας απαντήσει! TY :-)

----------


## ariadgr

> Και.... μέσα σε όλα, από Τρίτη, τέλος και το δωρεάν DSL Phone??? Όποιος έχει πληροφορίες ας απαντήσει! TY :-)


Μπορεί να παρατείνουν την προσφορά, αν δε θέλουν να χάσουν τους δυσαρεστημένους κατά τα άλλα πελάτες.

----------


## ipo

> Τοτε ζηταω συγνωμη.


Αποδεκτή.  :Smile: 
Χαίρομαι που λύθηκε η παρεξήγηση.

----------


## Kalithea

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

 απείχα από τη συζήτηση εδώ και μέρες, παρακολουθώ όμως το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και καταννοώ όλων μας τις απόψεις και τις δυσαρέσκειες σχετικά με τη βίβο.

Σκεφτόμουν τώρα κάτι.
Αφού αυτό είναι γενικό πρόβλημα με την ADSL στην Ελλάδα, από όλους τους Providers, τότε γιατί δεν κατεβάζουν τις τιμές και να είμαστε όλοι ΟΚ.
Μόλις κάνουν τις αναβαθμίσεις τους και ότι άλλο τους φωτίσει το Άγιο Πνέυμα, τότε να ξανα τιμολογίσουν τις υπηρεσίες τους όπως θέλουν.

Αφού ρε χριστιανέ βλέπεις και είσαι όλο αναβαθμίσεις και σου κρατάει χρόνο και βάλε, τότε τι με έχεις και σου πληρώνω αφού δεν μου προσφέρεις;

----------


## catfish

> Μήπως έχεις dsl phone?


Ναι έχω DSL phone. Στα 640/448 ήμουν στην αρχή που συνδέθηκα τον Οκτώβρη, μετά έπεσε και σταδιακά ανέβηκε πάλι εκεί που ήταν πριν.

----------


## catfish

> 448/640? για μία 256???Πόσο bandwidth "τρώει" ακριβώς το DSLphone?


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το DSLphone θέλει extra 192/192 για να δουλέψει κανονικά. Διορθώστε με αν το λέω λάθος. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gastone_21

οχι , θέλει 64/64 .

----------


## gastone_21

ωπα διορθώνω ... 64/64 για την μία γραμμή , συνολικά 128/128 και για τα δύο νουμερα.

----------


## apok

gastone έχει δίκιο ο castfish. 192/192 παίρνει παραπάνω. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχε 448/320 ( αν έχει 256/128 + dsl phone ). 
By the way χάθηκες χθες:P:P

----------


## Paraklas

Θαύμα!!! Μάλιστα κυρίες και κύριοι... Μετά από 1 ολόκληρο χρόνο βλέπω φως στη άκρη του τούνελ... 

"Κατεβάζω" με 45kb/s εδώ και 2 βδομάδες σε σημείο που να μην μένει bandwidth να κάνω οτιδήποτε άλλο.. Υλοποιήθηκαν μήπως οι υποσχέσεις της Vivodi? Η μήπως αδειάζουνε κανένα buffer τους στον υπολογιστή εδώ... 

Κανείς άλλος να το επιβεβαιώσει? Μένω Θεσσαλονίκη, 384kbps Μέσω ΟΤΕ

----------


## icedfun

Weird καταστάσεις@Vivodoκοσμος

Οι ταχύτητες εδώ και 5-6 ώρες τρώνε κάτι φοβερά(!) σκαμπανεβάσματα απο 10kb ως 36kb (στα ίδια ακριβώς downloads).Με χαρά μου βλέπω οτι η vivodi δίνει τα νόμιμα (αν όχι και παραπάνω) lockaρίσματα στα Misco της  :Very Happy: .Ίσως αυτό να δικαιολογεί εν μέρη τις καλές ταχύτητες που υπήρχαν όταν υπήρχε και το bandwidth (μια φορά και έναν καιρό...).

Κάτι τρελό και παλαβό πάντως παίζει με όσους έχουμε ΑΡΥΣ vivodi.Δεν καταλαβένω,και αν γίνεται κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει,όσοι έχουμε ΑΡΥΣ vivodi γραμμή έχουμε διαφορετική πρόσβαση στο bandwidth (των απλών DSLnet) απο άλλους που είναι shared ή full?Θα μας τρελάνουν?

Ρε παιδιά,γίνεται μαζί να λέτε και σε πιό subnet είστε για να καταλάβουμε ΤΙ ακριβώς έχουν κάνει οι παλαβοί εκει μέσα?

check this :

80.76.39.10->primary nameserver για Dynamic (ns1.vivodi.gr)
80.76.32.10->primary nameserver για Static (?)
80.76.33.227->secondary nameserver για Dynamic -και static νομίζω- (ns2.vivodi.gr)

*Έχουμε και λέμε...

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns1.vivodinet.gr [80.76.39.10]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.0.0.138
  2   122 ms   120 ms   175 ms  80.76.42.20
  3   120 ms    89 ms   108 ms  fe0r651der.vivodi.gr [80.76.32.59] 
  4   129 ms     *       77 ms  ns1.vivodinet.gr [80.76.39.10] 

και τώρα το περίεργο

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns1.vivodi.gr [80.76.32.10]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.0.0.138
  2    81 ms    80 ms    86 ms  80.76.42.20
  3    84 ms    97 ms     *     ns1.vivodi.gr [80.76.32.10]
  4    91 ms    94 ms   105 ms  ns1.vivodi.gr [80.76.32.10]


Πιστεύω οτι αυτή την στιγμή που διαβάζετε τα παραπάνω χαμογελάτε  :Smile:  Είναι πραγματικά απίστευτοι,πρέπει να το παραδεχτώ.Εκεί που με κάνουν να λυσσάω βλέπω ξαφνικά αυτό,χαμογελάω,και λέω....Άστα,παιδιά είναι,παίζουν.Κατί μου λέει οτι τσιγκουνεύονται τους domain controllers εκει μέσα.

Χαλαρώστε και απολαύστε το show για τους επόμενους μήνες.

----------


## dp1975

> Κατί μου λέει οτι τσιγκουνεύονται τους domain controllers εκει μέσα.


 Προφανώς εννοείς τους DNS servers. Αλλά τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι είναι λίγοι και τι σχέση έχει αυτό με τα αποτελέσματα των pings?

----------


## Paraklas

10.0.0.138 --> Less than 1ms
Primary DNS: 80.76.32.10	--> 160ms  (Mε μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30)
Secondary DNS: 80.76.33.227   --> 98ms (Mε μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30)

----------


## icedfun

dp1975,δεν θέλω να πώ ότι είναι λίγοι,κανονικά τόσοι πρέπει να είναι...αλλά όχι έτσι! :Twisted Evil:  Πρέπει να είναι κάποιος εντελώς ανώμαλος για να κάνει αυτό που έχουν κάνει αυτοί με τον primary nameserver (ακώμα και με τον secondary).ΑΝ ήθελαν την παραμικρή ποιότητα,δεν θα έκαναν αυτή την *μπιπ*.

Και κάτι άλλο....100+ms μέχρι την Vivodi??????????Ποιός είπε οτι τα ping έφτιαξαν?Με Acn είχαν το πολύ 56ms μέχρι το ntua.... :Twisted Evil:  

EDIT:
*Αφού είδα το post μου,νομίζω πως δεν το ξεκαθάρισα...Το να κάνεις redirection 2 ΙP σε ένα domain θα ήταν λογικό αν αυτό γινόταν για web server,file server....Εδώ όμως μιλάμε για 2 nameservers για διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες.ΔΕΝ είναι λογικό να "βλέπουν" και οι 2 το ίδιο domain. :Shocked:  Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να έχει γίνει,και ΤΙ ακριβώς σκέφτονται,αλλά δίχνει τελείως...χμ,"δουλειά του ποδαριού"....Όπως τα ΠΑΝΤΑ δηλαδή μέσα στην vivodi :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

> Κάτι τρελό και παλαβό πάντως παίζει με όσους έχουμε ΑΡΥΣ vivodi.Δεν καταλαβένω,και αν γίνεται κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει,όσοι έχουμε ΑΡΥΣ vivodi γραμμή έχουμε διαφορετική πρόσβαση στο bandwidth (των απλών DSLnet) απο άλλους που είναι shared ή full?Θα μας τρελάνουν?


Υποθέτω τα εξής:

Όλοι οι ISP που χρησιμοποιούν τις γραμμές ADSL της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. έχουν αγοράσει κάποιο bandwidth σύνδεσης με τους BBRAS. Ένα από τα προβλήματα με σχετικα με το μειωμένο bandwidth της Vivodi ήταν το ελλειπές bandwidth με τους BBRAS της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε..

Αυτό προσπαθούν να αναβαθμίσουν (αν λένε αλήθεια) και σε αυτό τους καθυστερεί η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., που αργεί να τους δώσει καλύτερες ταχύτητες διασύνδεσης  BBRAS OTE <--> BBRAS Vivodi (αν πάλι λένε αλήθεια, διότι σας έχουν δώσει πολλές ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις, άρα δεν πρέπει να τους εμπιστεύεστε).

Προφανώς λύθηκαν τα περισσότερα προβλήματα του δικτύου της Vivodi, αλλά παραμένει το μικρό bandwidth με τον BBRAS της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., το οποίο αφορά μόνο όσους περνάνε από τον BBRAS της παραπάνω εταιρείας, δηλαδή όσους έχουν γραμμή ADSL από την ΟΤΕ Α.Ε..

Επιπλέον το γεγονός ότι περνάνε από διαφορετικό φυσικό δίκτυο όσοι έχουν γραμμή Vivodi, αυξάνει την πιθανότητα να έχουν και διαφορετικό routing. Οπότε τα προβλήματα στο bandwidth των μεν, δεν επηρεάζουν τους δε.

Τα παραπάνω είναι υποθέσεις με βάση τις γνώσεις που έχω για τα ADSL δίκτυα.

----------


## icedfun

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα,έχεις δίκιο ipo.Αυτό θα πρέπει όμως να το ρωτήσουμε και να το διασταυρώσουμε απο την vivodi.Αν όντως υπάρχει διαφορετικό routing και στους 2 (πράγμα που πιστεύω οτι ισχύει) τότε εύκολα εξηγούνται αρκετά.Επίσης,γεγονός είναι οτι δεν έχουν ΟΛΟΙ τεράστια προβλήματα με τις ΑΡΥΣ.

Εγώ π.χ.,είμαι στο kol2 BRAS του ΟΤΕ,άλλος είναι σε άλλο και έχει διαφορετική ταχύτητα απο εμένα.Αυτό σημαίνει οτι το πρόβλημα είναι και πάλι τοπικό.

Αλήθεια,μπορούμε να μάθουμε απο κάπου τα BRAS του ΟΤΕ και τα κέντρα που καλύπτουν?Αν θέλετε,μπορώ να πάω στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ που είναι σχεδόν δίπλα μου και να ρωτήσω.Θα μου πούν όμως?Η ακώμα καλήτερα,ΘΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ?Αχ,σε τι χώρα ζούμε...

----------


## dp1975

> Το να κάνεις redirection 2 ΙP σε ένα domain θα ήταν λογικό αν αυτό γινόταν για web server,file server....Εδώ όμως μιλάμε για 2 nameservers για διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες.ΔΕΝ είναι λογικό να "βλέπουν" και οι 2 το ίδιο domain. Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να έχει γίνει,και ΤΙ ακριβώς σκέφτονται,αλλά δίχνει τελείως...χμ,"δουλειά του ποδαριού"....Όπως τα ΠΑΝΤΑ δηλαδή μέσα στην vivodi


Όχι απαραίτητα. Αν το hardware αντέχει τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω παρατηρήσει αργοπορία στο name resolution. Η μόνη αργοπορία ήταν η γνωστή, γενική και ακατονόμαστη του Δεκεμβρίου/Ιανουαρίου, άσχετη όμως με DNS...

----------


## icedfun

Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό....Πολλά άτομα έχουν μιλήσει και για το ping,για packet loss,για site που δεν ανήγουν ενώ υπάρχουν...Γνωστό είναι και το θέμα με το adslgr όταν είχε γίνει η μεταφορά.Απλά αυτό είναι ένα ακώμα κομμάτι στο πάζλ της vivodi.Αν και ελάχιστο,ίσως και ασήμαντο,δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν υπάρχει και οτι δεν μπορεί να γίνει αιτία προβλημάτων.

----------


## Cue

Και συν των παραπάνω, λένε ότι έχουν και πρόβλημα με την γραμμή Ηράκλειο - Αθήνα :/

----------


## Johnsin

> Και συν των παραπάνω, λένε ότι έχουν και πρόβλημα με την γραμμή Ηράκλειο - Αθήνα :/


Ξερεις μηπως που ειναι τα γραφεια τους στο Ηρακλειο?
Γιατι μαλων θα πρεπει να με γνωρισουν απο κοντα.Αρκετη υπομονη εχω κανει 3 μηνες τωρα.  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Σορυ για το   :Offtopic:

----------


## icedfun

Johnsin,δεν πειράζει για το offtopic,συνεχια βγένουμε off σε αυτό το thread.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος,η vivodi έχει γραφεία μόνο στην Αθήνα (έτσι νομίζω) και εκεί που καλύπτει,έχει "εμπορικούς συνεργάτες" όπως φένεται και απο το site τους.

http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=17

Είναι να γελάς...Κάπου εδώ είχα ακούσει οτι για ολόκληρη την Κρήτη έχουν 1(!!!) τεχνικό.

----------


## icedfun

Sorry αλλά είναι η σειρά μου να βγώ off-topic,αλλά θα σκάσω αν δεν ρωτήσω....

Γνωρίζει κανείς ΤΙ είναι τα συγκεκριμένα hosts/ips στην vivodi?Αν τους πάρω τηλ. θα ξέρουν να μου απαντήσουν?

apoc.vivodi.gr - 80.76.37.244
bart.vivodi.gr  - 80.76.42.20

Το 2ο πιστεύω πως είναι gateway ή κάτι παρόμοιο...Τέλος πάντων.

Κάτι ακώμα για να γελάσουμε :
http://www.crm2day.gr/news/11973.php (παλιό αλλά καλό το ανέκδοτο)

Καληνύχτα σε όλους

----------


## Cue

> Ξερεις μηπως που ειναι τα γραφεια τους στο Ηρακλειο?
> Γιατι μαλων θα πρεπει να με γνωρισουν απο κοντα.Αρκετη υπομονη εχω κανει 3 μηνες τωρα.      
> 
> Σορυ για το


Στην 28η Οκτωβρίου αρ. 10 βρίσκεται. 2ος όροφος. Πάντως και να πας Johnsin δε νομίζω να βγάλεις άκρη. Αυτοί εκεί γνωρίζουν χειρότερα από εμάς του τι συμβαίνει!




> Είναι να γελάς...Κάπου εδώ είχα ακούσει οτι για ολόκληρη την Κρήτη έχουν 1(!!!) τεχνικό.


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Εκτός κι αν προσέλαβαν κι άλλον μετά τα Xmas :/

----------


## dtoubi

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (*********)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 21,15 s
Bandwidth: 96,82 Kbps (12,10 KBps)


ναι ειναι επίσημο:  Η Αναβάθμιση τελείωσε....

----------


## dmichel

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.210.110)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 0,34 s
Bandwidth: 6.105,39 Kbps (763,17 KBps)
Είμαι στο Γουδί κόμβος Αμπελοκήπων, για την ώρα όλα καλά. Με Dsl phone. Σήμερα όμως βλέπω μια μικρή καθυστέρηση σε ορισμένα sites όμως, δεν είναι γενικό. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι;;;

----------


## Johnsin

Eγω τελικα εκανα σημερα μετα απο ομηρικο καβγα διακοπη γιατι μου το πηγαιναν απο αναμονη 15ημερων σε αλλη 15ημερων κοκ
Ενα φιλαρακι που δουλευει μεσα μου αφησε να καταλαβω οτι παει για κλησιμο.
Παντως εγω σημερα εκανα αιτιση  στον Π(οτε) για γραμμη,δεν παει αλλο.!!!

----------


## yiannakas

> Ενα φιλαρακι που δουλευει μεσα μου αφησε να καταλαβω οτι παει για κλησιμο.


οπα!!! το φιλαράκι σε ποιο τομέα δουλεύει? είναι σίγουρο αυτό και γιατί πάει για κλείσιμο?

----------


## BoGe

> ...
> 
> Ενα φιλαρακι που δουλευει μεσα μου αφησε να καταλαβω οτι παει για κλησιμο.
> 
> 
> ...


Αν είναι εύκολο ρώτησε τον φίλο σου:

1. Τι προέκυψε και έχει δημιουργηθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα τους τελευταίους μήνες;.
    Για μένα δεν είναι μόνο θέμα μόνο αριθμού χρηστών, καθώς η πτώση έγινε απότομα.
    (Μήπως δεν πλήρωσε κανά λογαριασμό; )

2. Τελείωσε η αναβάθμιση, αν όχι πότε;

3. Πόσο bandiwidth έχει η Vivodi με εξωτερικό και εσωτερικό;

Απλές ερωτήσεις που ο φίλος σου θα ξέρει οπωσδήποτε.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Cue

Johnsin για πες περισσότερα.
Εγώ τώρα πήρα τηλ στο τεχνικό πάλι...καλά οι άνθρωποι είναι θεοί εκεί μέσα. Από πολλές απόψεις.

Σημείωση είμαι full llu.

-Γεια σας, πήρα να δω τι γίνεται με την αναβάθμιση
-Ναι αυτές τις μέρες θα τελειώσει.
-Μα για τέλος του μήνα λέγατε!
-Ναι η αναβάθμιση έχει ολοκληρωθεί απλά έχουν πρόβλημα όσοι είναι μέσω OTE.
-Μα δεν είμαι μέσω ΟΤΕ! 
-...
-Ωραία πείτε μου τουλάχιστον με το DSLPhone γιατί έχω χαμηλότερο 320/576
-Μα τόσο πρέπει να έχετε
-Όχι 448/640 είχα από παλιά και το είχατε κατεβάσει λόγω του προβλήματος
-Μισό.... Μου είπανε ότι το σωστό είναι να έχετε 448
-Μα δεν έχω! Αυτό σας λέω. (Εκεί την ψιλιάζομαι και λέω u/l ή d/l?)
-Download 448
-Μα καλά με δουλεύετε? Γιατό τόσοι χρήστες με DSLPhone 256 έχουνε 448/640? Και με το τεχνικό που είχα μιλήσει παλιότερα μου έλεγε ότι αυτό είναι το σωστό. (εδώ έχω αρχίσει και φορτώνω)
-Μισό...Το b/w είναι αυτό και δε πρόκειται να αλλάξει! Και όσοι έχουν παραπάνω, κακώς το έχουνε και θα αλλάξει! (DONGGGGGGGGGG!)
-Συγνώμη, δε θα αλλάξει λόγω έλλειψης b/w ή γενικά?
-Γενικά!
-Καλά είναι δυνατόν να μην έχετε μια συγκεκριμένη απάντηση στο πρόβλημα του b/w? 
-(τον ακούω που του έχω σπάσει τα νεύρα  :Twisted Evil: ) Ξέρετε δεν βγαίνω εγώ έξω να βάλω τα καλώδια!
-ΜΑ ΚΑΛΑ! ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ? Δεν υπάρχει ένας υπεύθυνος εκεί μια συγκεκριμένη ώρα και μέρα της εβδομάδος που να ξέρει?
-Ο κ. Καπάτος, το πρωί 

 :Evil: 

Αυτό που μου την δίνει ακόμα πιο πολύ είναι που για να φύγω από την !@#$!@ εταιρία, θα πρέπει να,

1. Κάνω αίτηστη στον ΟΤΕ για γραμμή
2. Να περιμένω 325413413 μέρες να κάνουν την σύνδεση
3. Να περιμένω αφού κάνω αίτηση στον ISP 
4. Να δω ΠΟΤΕ και ΑΝ υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα ports
5. Να γίνει μετά από 411354135413 μήνες η σύνδεση
6. Να ξοδέψω 13431413513 ώρες μέχρι να ληθούν τα τυχόν προβλήματα

Ελλάς στον 21 πρώτο αιώνα

----------


## polakis

Ρε παιδιά είναι δυνατόν να πάει για κλείσιμο την στιγμή που πέφτουν και θα πέσουν για δίκτυα εκατομμύρια ευρώ?
Τί να πώ?
Πάντως η κοροιδία συνεχίζεται.Πήρα τηλ σήμερα και τους λέω ότι 3 μήνες κατεβάζω με 1 kb/s και τί θα γίνει κλπ.Μου λέει η άμοιρη ότι καταλαβαίνει αλλά ήδη λέει πολλοί χρήστες έφτιαξαν και ότι σιγά σιγά θα φτιάξουν όλοι.Της λέω το ίδιο μου είπατε και πριν 3 βδομάδες και η κατάσταση μου είναι χειρότερη σήμερα!Έλεος.Μου είπε περιμένει ανακοίνωση από το τεχνικό τμήμα κλπ.Παπάρια μέντολες δηλαδή.Με βλέπω να φεύγω.
Είμαι μέσω ΟΤΕ........

----------


## Android

Τελευταία μέρα σήμερα (28/2) στη βιβο...
Σας χαρίζω και την απίστευτη ταχύτητα του 1kb/sec.

Προσοχή στη μοιρασιά ε;

----------


## apok

> Ενα φιλαρακι που δουλευει μεσα μου αφησε να καταλαβω οτι παει για κλησιμο.
> Παντως εγω σημερα εκανα αιτιση  στον Π(οτε) για γραμμη,δεν παει αλλο.!!!


Έχω την εντύπωση πως, όπως και έγινε σε προηγούμενο post στο ίδιο thread τέτοιες απόψεις ( μου είπε ένα φιλαράκι, μου είπε ο θείος μου, μου είπε ένας γνωστός μου κοκ ) οι οποίες δεν τεκμηριώνονται, θα ήταν προτιμότερο να μην αναφέρονται. Εκτός αν μπορείς να το τεκμηριώσεις και δεν το έκανες λόγο βαρεμάρας:P.
Τουλάχιστον, για να έχει μια βάση η πρότασή σου ανέφερε σε ποιό τμήμα εργάζεται ο γνωστός σου ή τουλάχιστον τους λόγους για τους οποίους πάει για κλείσιμο.

Φιλικά
Apok

----------


## dtoubi

Για ανάλογη περίπτωση εγω βρέθηκα υπόλογος σε σχεδόν όλο το forum. Παντως σίγουρα ακούγεται βαρύ και θα ήθελα να ξέρω κάποιες παραπάνω πληροφορίες. Σήμερα πάλι το bw είναι στα 50 kbps.... Εγω πάντως δεν εχω δει ούτε μια μέρα ταχύτητα dsl απο τη βιβο... Εχω απογοητευτει τόσο που δε ξέρω τι να πω....

----------


## soclas

> Σήμερα πάλι το bw είναι στα 50 kbps....


για μια 512/128 ειναι ενασ καλος μεσος ορος... Μη ξεχνας οτι (καλως η) κακως η τεχνολογιαειναι σχετικα καινουργια στο ελλαδισταν.
Αν κατεβαζεις αρχεια στα 50(ισως και 70) καιιστοσελιδες με μεσο ορο 8-10 Kbs πιστευω οτι ειναι καλα γιατο σταδιο οπου ειναι το αδσλ στην ελλαδα.
Για να προλαβω μελλοντικα posts, του στυλ " σε αλλες χωρες" : ναι, σε αλλες χωρες ειναι στο 1 mb/s αλλα πρωτα περασαν απο το σταδιο που περναμε εμεις (και το περασα πριν 5 χρονια :/). Τα παραπονα στη πολιτεια που τα χει κανει μανταρα με την απελευθερωση των τηλ/ιων και την ενσωματωση του κοινοτικου πλαισιου.

----------


## dtoubi

Ε μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός εννοούσα συνολικο download bw!!!! Δηλαδή αντί για 384 που πληρώνω και απαιτώ έχω 50...Mε βιβο κατεβάζω το περισσοτερο με 2kb.....

----------


## icedfun

Η vivodi ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ,όσο κιαν το θέλουν "κάποιοι" (έστω και εμείς).Είναι απολύτος κατανοητό αυτό?Όμορφα.Γιατι?Μια επιχείρηση που έχει 1000 ΘΥΜΑΤΑ να την ταίζουν ΔΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ.Μέχρι και 100 να μείνουν εκεί,αυτοί θα κάνουν το κόλπο τους και θα τους "ξεζουμίζουν" μέχρι να τους πάρουν και τα βρακιά με μηδενικό φυσικά αντάλλαγμα εκ μέρους τους.

Πέρνω το φτυάρι μου και αρχίζω.

1.Πόσο καιρο λέγαμε οτι μας δουλεύουν σχετικά με τις ημερομηνίες????
2.Πόσες φορές είπα εγώ προσωπικά οτι στο τέλος θα ρίξουν το φταίξιμο στον ΟΤΕ???
3.Σταθερή λύση για το ADSL στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή και αυτό πρέπει να το καταλάβουμε όλοι και να μην ζητάμε τρελά πράγματα.Εγώ π.χ. έχω αρχίσει να συμβιμάζομαι με την ιδέα οτι έχω 448/160 πΟΤΕ και bandwidth 256.Τι άλλο να κάνω?Δεν θα τους πληρώνω μέχρι να μου δώσουν αυτό που πληρώνω για να έχω.Απλό είναι.256 μου δίνουν?Τόσα θα πέρνουν.Και αυτό γιατί νιώθω καλός.

Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου,και την δηλώνω για 1000στή φορά.

*Αυτό πού σας δίνουν,αυτό να πληρώνετε*

Γιατί η δύναμη του καταναλωτή δεν είναι ούτε στις προφορικές και γραπτές διαμάχες,ούτε στα 1000 post σε ένα thread.H δύναμη του καταναλωτή είναι το πορτοφόλι του.USE IT.

----------


## soclas

> Γιατί η δύναμη του καταναλωτή δεν είναι ούτε στις προφορικές και γραπτές διαμάχες,ούτε στα 1000 post σε ένα thread.H δύναμη του καταναλωτή είναι το πορτοφόλι του.USE IT.


Η δυναμη του καταναλωτη ειναι και στα 1000 posts σ ενα forum η σε μια ιστοσελιδα ευρειας επισκεψεως (γιατι βλαπτει την εικονα της εταιριας καθε κακη φημη,οποτε και μια εταιρια με σωστη επικοινωνιακη πολιτικη θα προσεχε για το τι βγαινει εξω), στις καταγγελιες του που θα κινησουν τους αρμοδιους μηχανσμους και φυσικα στις απαιτησεις του. 
-Αυτό πού σας δίνουν,αυτό να πληρώνετε
OXI ΦΥΣΙΚΑ! πληρωνουμε (η αποφασιζουμε να πληρωσουμε) για μιαποιοτικη υπηρεσια την οποια τελικα δε μας παρεχουν. 
Αναρωτιεμαι, ποσοι εχουν καταγγειλει τη χαμηλη ποιοτητα του συνολου της υπηρεσιας( καθυστερησεις, χαμηλης ποιοτητας ενημερωσηκλπ)? ΛΙΓΟΙ
Τι κανει ο Ελληνας καταναλωτης? Ψαχνει ακρες (ενα σχετικο και ευσυνειδητο ατομο της εταιρας που θα λυσειτο προβλημα πχ)
Τι δε κανει? Συσταση σωματειου που θα εκπροσωπει τασυμφεροντα τουστην ΕΕΤΤ, θα επικοινωνει με τη καθε VIVODI kai θαειναισετελικη ενα μεσοπιεσης για την αναπτυξη ποιοτικων υπηρεσιων.....
Ξερετε τι χρειαζεται? 2-3ατομα, λιγος χρονος, ενα καταστατικο που θα κατατεθει στην αρμοδια αρχη (στο 1δικειο αν δεν απατωμαι), ενα site και ορισμενες ενημερωτικες επιστολες στους ISPs και στις κρατικες αρχες η ΜΚΟ.....
Η συνταγη ειναι δοκιμασμενη και εχει αποφερει τους καρπους της σε αλες χωρες. Εδω ξερετε γιατι δε πιανει?γιατι απλουστατα οι ελληνες δεν εχουμε " συλλογικη συνειδηση " σε οτι αφορα το συμφερον μας.       
ΜΕ λιγα λογια ο ελληνας σημερα δεν εχει καταναλωτικη συνειδηση. Θελει πρωτιστως ενα customer service και υποστηριξη 24/7 (αυτο δε γινεται τωρα?χρειαζεται? ΟΧΙ) για να χει μια γλυκια φωνη να βριζει στην αλλη γραμμη Δε γνωριζει και πολλες φορες δεν εξασκειτα δικαιωματα του: 

Ο ελληνας καταναλωτης δε ψαχνει το προιον η την υπηρεσια με καλο ratio ποιοτητα/τιμη: θα παει στο χ εστειατωριο που παιζει στο night life, στο Ζ clyb, pub sub και θα τα σκασει για να στιβαχτει σ ενα τραπεζι προκειμενου να ακουσει  το καθε μ@@@@@@@ που τρραγουδαει, θα ψωνισει με κριτηριο τι ριναι "in".....Oλα αυτα εχουν ως απτελεσμα οι τιμες (δεν αναφερομαι φυσικα μονο στις ευρυζωνικεσ υπηρεσιες) να ειναι απο 10 εως και 30%+ ακριβωτερες στην ελλαδα.
Γιατι ενας υπολογιστης η ενα αλλο προιον λοιπον ειναι 20% ακριβωτερο?

----------


## icedfun

Φίλε soclas

Το να φτάνουμε όμως σε μεθόδους "μπουκοτάζ" και δυσφήμισης της vivodi δεν είναι κάπως ακραίο?Γιατί να ασχολούμαστε τόσο πολύ με αυτούς τους κλέφτες?Τι ιδιαίτερη διαφορά έχουν απο τους άλλους 1000000 που κυκλοφορούν στην χώρα μας?Σχεδόν όλες οι μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις λειτουργούν με κανόνες όπως η vivodi.

Και ξαναλέω,είμαστε στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση,ακόμα και εμείς οι ίδιοι να αναλάβουμε την ΕΕΤΤ να καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε κάτι.Είναι αλήθεια οτι οι Έλληνες δεν έχουμε "συλλογική συνείδηση",αλλά πως να την αποκτήσουμε όταν γνωρίζουμε οτι το παιχνίδι είναι χαμένο πριν καν αρχίσει?Είμαστε εμείς vs them.

Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβες τι ακριβώς θέλω να πώ τελικα.Λέγοντας ότι σας δίνουν,αυτό να πληρώνετε,ενοώ οτι αυτό είναι ένα μέσο πίεσης προς αυτούς γιατι βλέπουν οτι χάνουν λεφτά.Αν συνεχίζεις να τους πληρώνεις κανονικά και απλά να γκρινιάζεις όλη την ώρα για την χάλια υπηρεσία που σου παρέχουν,τότε απλά θα είσε ένας ακόμα "γκρινιάρης" που του τα πέρνουν.

*Τώρα μιλάω με vivodi,μέρα παρα μέρα πάει το θέμα.Το καινούργιο hit της χρονιάς?
"Μηδενικοί λογαριασμοί στις περιοχές που είχαν πρόβλημα με τις ΑΡΥΣ"....Για τους άλλους χεστήκαμε. :Lips Sealed:  Θέλω να δώ πότε θα καταφέρουν να κάνουν αυτές τις καταραμένες συνδέσεις στο BRAS του πΟΤΕ...

----------


## apostolt

Ρε παδια η ιστορια μου με την vivo ειναι παλια, μπορειτε να την διαβασετε και εδω .Ακομα η κατασταση δεν εχει ξεκαθαρισει.Μια εχω γραμμη μαι δεν εχω.Την μια σβηνει το φωτακι του ρουτερ με το dslam και μια μενει ανοιχτο αλαλ δεν περνω ip απο otenet.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι η vivo λεει οτι εστειλε την διακοπη της γραμμης στον οτε απο 17/02/2005 και ακομα δεν εχει γινει τιποτα.
Ποσο καιρο περνει για να γινει μια διακοπη???Ελεος
Μηπως η vivo δεν θελει να μας κοψει?????
Φυσικα και εννοητε οτι δεν προκειτε να ξαναγυρισω στην vivo ποτε πια.Νομιζα οτι θα μπορουσε να αλλαξει κατι στον χωρο αλλα φανηκε οτι και αυτη δεν εχει οργανωση.

----------


## Johnsin

Παιδια οπως το γραφω παραπανω μου εδωσε να το καταλαβω ,δεν μου το ειπαι ξεκαθαρα λογο της θεσης του που ειναι λεπτη.
Εγω παντος 3 μηνες που περιμενω εχω βγαλει τον καρκινο,εχω βαρεθει να περνω τηλεφωνα και να μην περνω μια εγκυρη απαντιση για το προβλημα.
Αυτο εμενα μου λεει πολλα,αντε τον πρωτο μηνα δεν ξερουν το δευτερο παλι δεν ξερουν τυποτα τον τριτο τα ιδια κατι βρομαει ρε παιδια 
και οταν αναγκαζω τον φιλο μου και του κανω την ερωτιση τοτε μου λεει (μμμμ νε μπορει!)
Εγω παντος εκανα αιτιση διακοπης και Αιτιση στον π(οτε) για γραμμη.
Γνωμη μου οσο ποιο γρηγορα ξεμπερδεψεται τοσο καλιτερα.
 :Thumbsup1:   :Thumbsup1:   :Thumbsup1:   :Thumbsup1:   :Thumbsup1:   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά ακούστε τί έγινε:Έχω λοιπόν dsl Vivodi μέσω ΟΤΕ (ΑΡΥΣ) από τον Μάιο.Μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα όλα πήγαιναν καλά μέχρι που έφτασε η εποχή της αναβάθμισης και των προβλημάτων.Μέσα σε αυτούς τους 3 μήνες μέχρι σήμερα ακολούθησαν ψέμματα και υποσχέσεις από την εταιρεία ότι δήθεν τα προβλήματα θα φτιαχτούν...Τίποτα.Κοροιδία.
Από τα Χριστούγεννα μέχρι σήμερα κατεβάζω με 2kb/s!!!!!
Έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο και μου έλεγαν συνεχώς σε 1 εβδομάδα κλπ.Τελικά την προηγούμενη βδομάδα μου είπαν πάλι εντός των ημερών και τελικά μπούχτισα και πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο να τους τα ψάλλω.Και ακούω το απίστευτο από την τηλεφωνήτρια!!!!!
Της λέω τί γίνεται με το γνωστό πρόβλημα?Και μου λέει τίποτα,δεν έχει καμία ενημέρωση από τους τεχνικούς για το πότε θα λυθεί, ελπίζει λέει εντός των ημερών (όπως πάντα) αλλά μου λέει το απίστευτο:ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΨΕΤΕ!!!!!!!!!!!
Σαν να λέει κύριε βαράμε διάλυση...........
Μετά έκλεισα πήρα forthnet και πήρα demo.Τώρα που σας γράφω κατεβάζω χαλαρά με 45-48kb/s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Άντε γειά Vivodi.ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## soclas

> Φίλε soclas
> 
> Το να φτάνουμε όμως σε μεθόδους "μπουκοτάζ" και δυσφήμισης της vivodi δεν είναι κάπως ακραίο?Γιατί να ασχολούμαστε τόσο πολύ με αυτούς τους κλέφτες?Τι ιδιαίτερη διαφορά έχουν απο τους άλλους 1000000 που κυκλοφορούν στην χώρα μας?Σχεδόν όλες οι μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις λειτουργούν με κανόνες όπως η vivodi.


Μακροπροθεσμα It works, πιστεψε με! Δεν το θεωρω ακραιο γιατι εχω χασει 2 μηνες για το τιποτα, δε μπορω να κανω τα 650 ΜΒ updates που εχουν βγει για τη διανομη μου, χανω πολυ χρονο για να βρω τις πληροφοριες που θελω και να κανω τις μεταφρασεις μου και γενικα τα παντα μου πανε πισω!




> ...Eiναι αλήθεια οτι οι Έλληνες δεν έχουμε "συλλογική συνείδηση",αλλά πως να την αποκτήσουμε όταν γνωρίζουμε οτι το παιχνίδι είναι χαμένο πριν καν αρχίσει?Είμαστε εμείς vs them.


Το παιχνιδι δεν ειναι χαμενο. Εμεις αδιαφορουμε! Για φαντασου ενα σωματειο ΣΕΑΧΑ (Σωματειο απογοητευμενων χρηστων ADSL) με νομικη υποσταση και  2 η 3 ατομα. Ξερεις τι θα γινει? Αμεση επικοινωνια με τους σχετικους ευρωπαικους και ελληνικους φορεις ( ΕΕΤΤ, ΥΠΑΝ, ISPs, σωματεια καταναλωτων) και διευθετηση αυτης της κωλοκαταστης τα επομενα 3 με 4 χρονια. Αυτο εκαναν 3 ατομα στη Γαλλια το 2000 οταν η Γραμμη ADSL παρεχοταν αποκλειστικα απο τη France telecom (o δικος τους ΟΤΕ) και οι ISPs  προσφεραν μονο providing (Παροχη).Αυτο ειχε ως αποτελεσμα να διευθετηθουν πολλαπροβληματα τα επομενα 3 με 4 χρονια και σημερα στη Γαλλια εχεις ADSL τουλαχιστον 1 ΜΒ/s και VoIP στα 30 ευρω 




> Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβες τι ακριβώς θέλω να πώ τελικα.Λέγοντας ότι σας δίνουν,αυτό να πληρώνετε,ενοώ οτι αυτό είναι ένα μέσο πίεσης προς αυτούς γιατι βλέπουν οτι χάνουν λεφτά.Αν συνεχίζεις να τους πληρώνεις κανονικά και απλά να γκρινιάζεις όλη την ώρα για την χάλια υπηρεσία που σου παρέχουν,τότε απλά θα είσε ένας ακόμα "γκρινιάρης" που του τα πέρνουν.


Αρα δεν υπαρχει μια πελατοκεντρικη εταιρια σ αυτη τη χωρα? δε το πιστευω! 
Η κανεις καταγγελια συμβασης για μη παροχη των υποσχομενων υπηρεσιων, ελλειπη  ενημερωση σου +  ζητας αποζημιωση για τις οικονομικες βλαβες σου, κ το χασιμο χρονου + μια σχετικη ανακοινωση σε 2 εφημεριφες/περιοδικα ευρειας κυκλοφοριας και στο site τους για χ διαστημα! 




> Τώρα μιλάω με vivodi,μέρα παρα μέρα πάει το θέμα.


Κι εγω, μου τη δινει και το κοψα γιατι δε βγαινει τπτ. παραλληλα εχω κανει μια καταγελιαστο ΥΠΑΝ και μια χθες στην ΕΕΤΤ. Σημερα εστειλα και μια ξεχεστηριο στη VIVODI. 

Kαι ξερεις τι μουτη δινει περισσοτερο και εχω λυσσαξει? οτι σε 1 μηνα το πολυ μετακομιζω και ηθελα internet apo το γεναρη και μια " γρηγορη" μεταφορα  γραμμης με 135 ευρω που διαφημιζουν (τα οποια ειναι παρα πολλα)!
Πιστεψε με θελω πολυ να τους γονατισω με τα μεσα που διαθετω για τι δε μου δινουν αυτο που οφειλουν. Δε γουσταρω να αρχισω νεα διαδικασια τωρα και να χασω κι αλλο χρονο  ουτε και να πληρωσω

----------


## soclas

Tα κανα λιγο μπαχαλο με τις παραθεσεις αλλα βγαινει νοημα :Smile: 
Απ οτι βλεπω κι εσυ ανηκεις στους πικραμενους των Πατησιων :-D :-D
To χει η περιοχη μας ισως!

----------


## icedfun

Όντως έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που λές,αλλά βλέπεις εμείς οι Έλληνες έτσι είμαστε,τώρα βγήκε τώρα το θέλω.Μηδενική υπομονή.Εγώ πιστεύω οτι και χωρίς κάποιο πρόσθετο "φορέα" που να αποτελείτε καθαρά απο δυσαρεστημένους καταναλωτές,κάτι θα γίνει.Απλά θα πάρει ΠΟΛΥ καιρό.Βλέπεις,δεν έχουμε συνέχεια Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες για να μας "πιέζουν" να υλοποιήσουμε υποδομές κλπ κλπ....Με το πάσο τους και όπου τους βγάλει είναι όλοι.

Είμαι Κάτω Πατήσια,αλλά για ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΥΧΗ είμαι στο κέντρο Δαγκλής.Ούτε Άρεως,ουτε Αλλυσίδα.Πιστεύω οτι είναι τουλάχιστον το καλύτερο κέντρο όσο αφορά την λειτουργικότητα.Siemens 1,αναβαθμίσεις,άδεια DSLAM,όλα τέλεια.Η κωλοvivodi μου τα χαλάει όλα.

Μήπως πρέπει να τους πάρω απο το χεράκι για να τελειώσουν την σύνδεση με το kol2 BBRAS του πΟΤΕ? (Σε αυτό είμαι)

----------


## soclas

Εγω ειμαι στην αλυσιδα και ισως εκει εχουν χοντρα προβληματα....
Θα σε συμβουλευα να τους στειλεις ενα mail (σε γενικεσ γραμμες αποφευγουν τη γραπτη ενημερωση) και ειτε παρε τηλ στο ΥΠΑΝ ειτε στη γραμμη καταναλωτη της ΕΕΤΤ. Συνηθως μεσολαβουν αναμεσα στο καταναλωτη και τον παροχεακαι το προβλημα λυνεται " πιο γρηγορα". Ο παροχεας οφειλει να απαντησει γραπτως και να αιτιολογησει τα παντα,οπερ σημαινει οτι δεν εχει και πολλα περιθωρεια υπεκφυγων :Smile: .

----------


## icedfun

Κοίτα,εγώ είμαι εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση σχεδόν απ' όλους όσους έχουν αναφέρει το πρόβλημά τους εδώ.Συγκεκριμένα,το 2μηνο Δεκεμβρίου-Ιανουαρίου ΔΕΝ είχα κάν πρόβλημα.Απλά αυτοί οι μπουνταλάδες μου είχαν ενεργοποιήσει στα 256 την DSLnet αντί για 384.Και τότε είχα 33kb!

Αλλά και από την μέρα που έγινε η "αλλαγή",δεν έχει αλλάξει σχεδόν τίποτα σε ότι αφορά τις ταχύτητες.Για 2-3 μέρες δούλεψε περίπου σαν 384 (35-40kb) αλλά αυτό ήταν όλο.Αφού δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς,θα περιμένω μέχρι να τελειώσει το κωλοσυμβόλαιο (Μάιο) και αν με αφήσουν να κρατήσω την γραμμή (ΑΡΥΣ vivodi) καλώς.Αλλιώς φτού και απο την αρχή.

Και αυτή την φορά δεν θα κάνω τα ίδια λάθη....Σε αυτή την χώρα ο μόνος τρόπος για να έχεις αυτό που θέλεις,είναι να την πατήσεις μια φορά για να μάθεις τι έκανες λάθος εξαρχής...Περιμένουμε και βλέπουμε.

----------


## soclas

αν παιζεισ γυρω στα 30 με 50 με μια 512 ειναι καλα πιστεψε με.

----------


## freelove

> αν παιζεισ γυρω στα 30 με 50 με μια 512 ειναι καλα πιστεψε με.


εγω με 384/128 και επιανα σταθερα 51 κbps.

εε οχι οτι ειναι καλα με 512 να πιασει 50 kbps.

εδω και 1 μηνα πιανω μεχρι 35-36 kbps.

με την ψευτοαναβαθμιση.
θα κανω υπομονη αλλες 2 εβδομαδες και αν δεν ξανα δω 48 kbps θα παω καθε μερα απο τα γραφεια τους

----------


## power

> εγω με 384/128 και επιανα σταθερα 51 κbps.


Σε ποιά χώρα?

----------


## freelove

> Σε ποιά χώρα?


εξαρχεια.
full απο vivodi.
+dsl phone.

----------


## soclas

> εγω με 384/128 και επιανα σταθερα 51 κbps.
> 
> εε οχι οτι ειναι καλα με 512 να πιασει 50 kbps.


Βρισκεσαι στον αποδεκτο μεσο ορο.

----------


## apok

> εγω με 384/128 και επιανα σταθερα 51 κbps.
> 
> εε οχι οτι ειναι καλα με 512 να πιασει 50 kbps.
> 
> εδω και 1 μηνα πιανω μεχρι 35-36 kbps.
> 
> με την ψευτοαναβαθμιση.
> θα κανω υπομονη αλλες 2 εβδομαδες και αν δεν ξανα δω 48 kbps θα παω καθε μερα απο τα γραφεια τους


Γιά κάτσε ρε μάστορη γιατί θα μας αποτρελάνεις. 384/8=48. ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ δηλαδή. Χωρίς απώλειες χαλκού. Το peak που θα δεις. Εσύ έβλεπες σταθερά 51? Σταθερά? Όπως λέμε 35-40 που βλέπουμε σταθερά οι υπόλοιπο κατέχοντες 384 γραμμή, σύνδεση ( στις παλιές καλές μέρες της vivo ή τώρα με άλλους ISP ) ?
Αν είναι έτσι τότε δεν πρέπει να λες και τίποτα γιατί τόσο καιρό πλήρωνες 384 ενώ είχες 448 συνδρομή. Εκτός αν μιλάμε για full/shared llu και τσίμπαγες το bandwith του dslphone.

----------


## gto234

51kbps  εννοεί όχι 51KB/s
Αρα καλά τα λέει,αντί για 384 έχει 51!

----------


## icedfun

Χμ,εγώ με 448/160 line (Siemens1 DSLAM,βαρέθηκα να το λέω) me 384 Forthnet έπιανα 45-50.Με ACN παίζω στα 30-38.Με Vivodi 256 απο Δεκέμβρη ως Ιανουάριο ήμουν στα 28-33.Μερικές φορές έσπαγε και το "φράγμα" της 256 DSLnet και έδινε 35άρια.Τώρα που είμαι με 384 DSLnet βλέπω πάλι τις ίδιες ταχύτητες όταν είχα 256.

Το 50+ για 384 με DSLphone δεν είναι απίστευτο να το πιάσεις με ένα καλά ρυθμισμένο QOS.Δεν είναι απίστευτο,απλά είναι απίστευτα δύσκολο.

----------


## Ph03NiX

egw exw prob monos sta games opou ta ping einai a8liotata...eimastan egw kai ena filaraki mou se ena server CS 1.6,kai aftos me 384k alla forthnet...apotelesma?
Egw ping:120-140
Aftos ping:40-50
 no comment


PS vidodi sux  :Sad:

----------


## icedfun

Φίλε,απ' ότι βλέπω έχεις κάνει και 12 post.Κανείς δεν σου είπε να γράφεις Ελληνικά?Αν έχεις prob μόνο στα ping,πολύ τυχερός είσαι.

Εγώ πριν λίγο παρατήρησα αλλαγή της IP μου με ΑCN και ξαφνικά οι ταχύτητες απο 28-35kb έφυγαν στα 38-45.Τώρα πάλι συνδέθηκα με vivodi,και ξαναγύρισα στην σκληρή πραγματικότητα των 20-28kb.Άντε....35 μέρες και σήμερα και μετά....ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ (η θάνατος).

----------


## cinemusic

Τελος. 
Οσο υπομονη και αν ειχα τελος.
Ειπα, δεν μπορει. Καποτε θα φτιαξει αλλα ματαια.
Τρεις μηνες ειναι πολυς καιρος .
Θεωρω τον εαυτο μου απο τους υπομονετικους ανθρωπους αλλα σημερα δεν αντεξα.
Εστειλα αιτηση διακοπης.Τερμα. Δεν αντεχετε αλλο αυτη η αναμονη.
Ξαναγυρναω σε PSTN μεχρι να μου ξαναδωσει ξεχωριστα γραμη dsl ο ΟΤΕ (ειχα γραμμη μεσο vivodi) και μετα αποφασιζω που θα παω.
Ειμαι τοσο κουρασμενος απο ολη αυτην την ταλαιπωρια που πλεον μια συνδεση pstn θα μου φανει σωσηβειο σωτηριας.
Τρεις μηνες Κυριοι. Το λεω και δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω.
Αν ημουν θυρωρος στα γραφεια της Vivodi μεσα σε τρεις μηνες θα ειχα προλαβει να την διαλυσω και να την ξαναφτιαξω απο την αρχη.
Αυτοι ομως δεν την ξαναφτιαχνουν  (τουλαχιστον ετσι λενε).
Κανουν ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ.
Το πρωι μιλησα με τον κ.Τζιολα.
Τα ιδια και τα ιδια.
Βαρεθηκα.
Δεν ειχα κουραγιο να διαμαρτυρηθω πλεον. Ουτε καταγελια να ξανακανω ορεξη δεν εχω.
Σε μια μερα που εχει μονο 24 ωρες ποσες ακομα ωρες πρεπει να αφιερωσω απο τον πολυτιμο μου χρονο;
-"Θα σου πω μου λεει κατι αλλα εντελως εμπιστευτικα."
-"Και τι ειναι αυτο κ Τζιολα;"
-"Μεχρι της 15 Μαρτιου θα εχουν διωρθωθει ολα τα προβληματα. Αλλα μην κανετε και σεις σαν ολους τους αλλους και το γραψετε σε διαφορα φορουμς. Εγω σας το λεω εμπιστευτικα".
Σοβαροτης μηδεν.
Καποιος ειχε γραψει πριν καιρο πως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωσει να μην χρεωθουμε  για ολο αυτο το διαστημα ,εκτος και αν κανουμε καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Τελικα εχει δικιο.
Ξερετε γιατι τοσο καιρο δεν εχουν βγαλει μια ανακοινωσει για αυτο το θεμα;
Γιατι δεν υπαρχει τιποτα τετοιο στο προγραμα τους.
Θα αποζημοιωθουν μονο αυτοι που τους εχουν καταγγηλει και εχουν στα χερια τους γραπτη επιβεβαιωσει.
Ολοι η αλλοι μην περιμενετε. Εκτος και αν κανετε αυτο που εκανα εγω αλλα και μερικα ακομα μελη του ADSL φορουμ στελνωντας καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ. Τουλαχιστον με εμας κατι θα γινει.
Η Vivodi ειναι πολυ καλη, αλλα ποτε δεν θα γινει πολυκαταστημα. Εστω super market.
Θα ειναι παντα το συνοικιακο μπακαλικο, που μεν παντα σε εξηπυρετη αλλα ποτε δεν θα μπορεσει να βαλει στο μαγαζι του περισοτερο κοσμο.
Σε μικρο μαγαζι χωρανε λιγοι. Ειναι νομος.

Κατι τελευταιο. Γνωριζει κανεις ποσο καιρο κανουν για να ενεργοποιησουν την αιτηση διακοπης.
Εχω τον φοβο πως και εκει θα φαω χοντρη καθυστερηση.

----------


## megahead13

Εν τω μεταξύ, άρχισαν τα όργανα και από την TelePassport! Εχθές το πρωί κοίταζα το site της, όπως και αυτό της Teledome, από περιέργεια και στα πολύ πεταχτά. Το απόγευμα, γυρνώντας από τη δουλειά, στο σπίτι είχα στα χέρια μου το νέο τεύχος του RAM και τι βλέπω; Στις πρώτες σελίδες, ολοσέλιδη διαφήμση της TelePassport με την καταπληκτική τους προσφορά: Δώρο, αξίας 120ε, ο εξοπλισμός και η εγκατάστασή του, 2 τηλεφωνικά νούμερα, ώρες δωρεάν,κτλ. κτλ. Υποσημείωση: Υποχρέωση για ελάχιστη παραμονή στο δίκτυο της TelePassport 12 μήνες!!! "Απ, αυτά είναι!", λεώ από μέσα μου. Τα πιάσαμε τα λεφτά μας! Σας θυμίζει κάτι; Σίγουρα, ε; Ελπίζω να διαψευστώ για το αν θα επαναληφθεί η ιστορία της βιΒ0δι, αν και πολύ αμφιβάλλω, καθότι πριν από 2-3 μήνες φίλος μου είχε επικοινωνήσει με την εν λόγω εταιρεία για να ενημερωθεί σχετικά με κάλυψη στην περιοχή του, και στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών δεν ήξεραν τι τους γινόταν... Είδωμεν...

----------


## Cue

> Τελος. 
> -"Θα σου πω μου λεει κατι αλλα εντελως εμπιστευτικα."
> -"Και τι ειναι αυτο κ Τζιολα;"
> -"Μεχρι της 15 Μαρτιου θα εχουν διωρθωθει ολα τα προβληματα. Αλλα μην κανετε και σεις σαν ολους τους αλλους και το γραψετε σε διαφορα φορουμς. Εγω σας το λεω εμπιστευτικα".


As much as I hate saying that και εμένα τα ίδια μου είπαν όταν πήρα τηλέφωνο.
Το πρόβλημα είναι *γενικό* και δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με ΟΤΕ ούτε με κανέναν. Η αναβάθμιση θα τελειώσει στις 15 (εδώ γελάνε).

Πήρα τηλ. στο Ηράκλειο που έχει παράρτημα και μίλησα με τον κ. Καλικάκη. Τι να μου πει ο άνθρωπος? Σάμπως και εκείνου του τα λένε?

Του τα 'πα όμως ένα χεράκι και είπε την Δευτέρα πως θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου. Όχι ότι έχει σημασία πλέον, σαν πελάτη με έχει χάσει η Vivo και αυτό του το είπα.

Απλά περιμένω να τελειώσει το εξάμηνο (τέλος Απρίλη) και καλό αέρα στα πανιά μου.
Δεν αξίζει πλέον να ασχολείται κανείς με αυτή την εταιρία.

----------


## ipo

> Απλά περιμένω να τελειώσει το εξάμηνο (τέλος Απρίλη) και καλό αέρα στα πανιά μου.
> * Δεν αξίζει πλέον να ασχοληθείται κανείς με αυτή την εταιρία.*


Φυσικά. Απορώ με τον κόσμο που την υπομένει και δεν καταγγέλει τη σύμβασή του.

Πρέπει να βελτιώσει την υποδομή της και δεν σεβαστεί τους χρήστες της, δηλαδή

- να ζητήσει συγγνώμη
- να σταματήσει τις ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις
- να επιστρέψει όλα τα χρήματα σε όσους ταλαιπωρεί 3 μήνες
- να αποκτήσει καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, ώστε να μην περιμένεις 45 λεπτά στην αναμονή για να μιλήσεις με κάποιον

Αν δεν κάνει τα παραπάνω, πιστεύω ότι θα κλείσει και όσοι πληρώνουν μπροστά χρήματα, απλά θα τα χάσουν. Όποιος δεν σέβεται τους πελάτες, τους χάνει και βάζει λουκέτο στην επιχείρηση. Δεν είναι η πρώτη εταιρεία που θα κλείσει, αν συνεχίσει να ακολουθεί τέτοια πολιτική, ούτε η τελευταία.

----------


## Barnes

χαχαχα !!! πολύ γέλιο , κλάμα και νεύρα μαζί ! Να μαι και εγώ εδώ μετά απο πολύ καιρό ταλαιπωρίας με ΟΤΕ ΒΙΒΟΔΙ κλπ κλπ !  Ειμασταν κατι φιλοι και ειχαμε 56κ και καναμε ονειρα για dsl klp klp έβαλα isdn και άρχιζα να παίζο λίγο καλύτερα κάποια online παιχνίδια και είχα και download πσιλοκαλό σε σχέση με 56κ . Μετά άρχισε ι κόλαση σιγα σιγα . Είχε έρθει ή dsl στην περιοχή μου   :Worthy:   αλλά μόνο στο κέντρο . Ετσι αναγκάστηκα να βάλω το PC μου στην δουλειά μου . Μετά μόλις  ή dsl μπήκε έβαλα με την μία το αγαπημένο μου παιχνίδι να δω ping και τα σχετικά . Λοιπον το ping  ειχε φτασει απο εκει που ειχα 140-160 με τιν isdn εφτασε στα 250 με 1500-300 και packet loss ταυτόχρονα !!!  :Evil:   Λέω δεν ειναι δυνατον κατι αλλο θα φταιει οχι ι 512/128 που εβαλα..  :Crying:   τελικά εφτεγε ο ΟΤΕ και τα παραγεμισμένα dslam το οτι δεν εχει το καταλληλο bandwith klp klp klp . Εμεινα με αυτην την συνδεση κανα 3 μηνο και ειχε φτιακσει μονο για 2 εβδομαδες που ειχαν κανει μια αναβαθμιση βαλαν 1mbps παραπανω για ολη την Ελλάδα χαχαχα  :Very Happy:  . Μετά σκεφτομαι να κόψω το ΟΤΕ μια που ολοι οι Provider ειναι στα δικα του dslam και λογικα θα ειχε μονίμος προβλήματα και να βάλω ViΒοΔι που ήταν η τελευταία λύση (είχε full llu στην περιοχή μου) . Εβαλα 1024/256 και η σύνδεση ειναι σαν 56κ με pings στα 500+ χειρότερη απο ΟΤΕ και download 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Evil:   :Shocked:  αντι για 120 που επρεπε κανονικα να είχα . Αυτά!!

Λοιπον οπως καταλαβαίνεται αυτη ηταν μια πολυ συντομη περιληψη . Είχαν μεσολαβήσει 50αδες τηλεφωνήματα σε ΟΤΕ ΒΙΒΟΔΙ 1242 κλπ κλπ . Ποτε δεν εβγαλα ακρη με κανεναν . Είχα μιλήσεί με εποπτες και με ενα σωρό μπεκρούλιακες μουστακαλιδες η αλλιως (ΟΤΕτσίδες) που τους βαλανε να χειρήζονται dslam μηχανήματα και διαφορες αλλες τετοιες συσκευές . Οι ολοι πρεπει να συνεργαστουμε να κανουμε μηνησεις , ή να μετακομήσουμε σε αλλη χώρα γιατι Ελλαδα μονο 56κ ειμαστε αξιοι να εχουμε . Θα τα κσαναπούμε σύντομα brothers in blood γιατι περναμε το ιδιο βάσανο  :RTFM:   . laters


The Only Thing Can K!LL Barnes Is Barnes . . .

----------


## icedfun

Απο την 1η εβδομάδα τα λέγαμε όλα αυτά...Και μας λέγανε μερικοί "για τον ΟΤΕ δουλεύετε?".Τώρα ποιος έχει δίκιο?Εξηγούσαμε τόσο καιρό οτι η Vivodi ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΕ να φτιάξει 100% τα σπασμένα της.Θα υπάρχει κόσμος που μέχρι και μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα τραβάει λούκι.Μιλάω για τους "άτυχους" που πήγαν και πήραν vivodi χωρίς πρώτα να κάνουν μια ΕΡΕΥΝΑ.

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να θεωρήσω τον εαυτό μου μέσα σε αυτούς,γιατί εγώ το μόνο που ήξερα για την vivodi ήταν τα χάλια pings.To "προβληματάκι" εμφανίστικε 3-4 μέρες μετά την σύνδεσή μου(λες να είμαι γκαντέμης).

Συγκεκριμένα,αν θυμάστε,την περίοδο πρίν απο το crash της vivodi υπήρχαν διάφορες καταγγελίες για ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕΣ καθυστερήσεις στην παράδοση γραμμών.Ειδικά αν η γραμμή ηταν ΑΡΥΣ vivodi.Και ξαφνικά τους έβαλαν όλους μαζί μεσα και το ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ bandwidth ψόφισε.Αυτή την στιγμή,έχουμε μία απο τα ίδια.Λένε,και καλά,οτι το πρόβλημα υπάρχει ΜΟΝΟ σε όσους έχουν γραμμή ΟΤΕ.ΨΕΜΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ.

Το δούλεμα και η απάτη δεν ξεκίνησε εκείνη την απίστευτη Δευτέρα που είχαν υποσχεθεί οτι όλα θα τελιώσουν.Τα πάντα άρχισαν απο την στιγμή που άρχισαν και οι "προσφορές".Και θα συνεχιστεί μέχρι να σταματήσουν/λήξουν τα 6μηνα.Μετά απ' αυτά,ο κοσμάκης θα αρχίσει να φεύγει αν και πιστεύω οτι μερικοί θα το παίξουν πονηροί (ως Έλληνες άλλωστε) και θα μείνουν,με την ιδέα οτι τώρα που φεύγουν οι άλλοι,θα έχουμε bandwidth....Έ ρε γλέντια.

Άντε και καλα 40.

----------


## megahead13

Εμένα μ' αρέσει ρε icedfun που όλοι μας κοιτάμε να πάρουμε τους ποιο γαμάτους DSL routers, μερικοί από εμάς (including me) θέλουμε να μπούμε και στο παιχνίδι του VoIP, άλλοι θέλουμε να στήσουμε στις τεράστιες επαύλεις μας, εεε... σπίτια μας   :Respekt:  , LAN ή ακόμα περισσότερο Wireless LAN (πάλι including me) , για να έχουμε παντού γρήγορο Internet και να παίζουμε και κάνα δικτυακό παιχνίδι, άμα λάχει, με τους φίλους μας, και άλλοι είναι ακόμα πιο power users και θέλουν να κάνουν όλα τα παραπάνω και πολλά περισσότερα παίζοντας με το Linux...   :Whistling:  Όλα ωραία και καλά, ΑΛΛΑ ξεχνάμε το βασικότερο: Τις σκατά ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες που μας παρέχουν ΟΛΟΙ και σε ΟΛΑ τα επίπεδα, δηλ. από το ίδιο το προϊόν μέχρι και την υποστήριξη του πελάτη και τη συντήρηση των δικτύων τους.

Υ.Γ. Anyone that might know what does "arpaxti" mean??????

----------


## imported_muhaha

"Φούσκα" το DSL;  :Wink:

----------


## megahead13

> "Φούσκα" το DSL;


Σαν του χρηματιστιρίου!!! Τι πήγα και θυμήθηκα ο λούστης,ε;;;   :Lips Sealed:  Ευτυχώς τότε τη γλύτωσα, τώρα όμως....   :Whistling: 

Άντε, και εις άλλα με υγεία...

----------


## freelove

πειρα πριν λιγο τηλ στην vivodi και μου ειπαν οτι ι αναβαθμιση δεν εχει ολοκλιρωθει ακομα.

αλλα ουτε ηξερε να μου πει ποτε θα ολοκληρωθει.

----------


## megahead13

> πειρα πριν λιγο τηλ στην vivodi και μου ειπαν οτι ι αναβαθμιση δεν εχει ολοκλιρωθει ακομα.
> 
> αλλα ουτε ηξερε να μου πει ποτε θα ολοκληρωθει.


Ε, δεν το πιστεύω. Σοβαρά;!;!;;! Ρε τα παλιόπαιδα! Ακούς εκεί! Δεν έχουν ολοκληρώσει ακόμα την αναβάθμιση! Και από πάνω, ούτε ξέρουν πότε θα τελειώσει!

----------


## john2gr

Μέχρι να τελειώσει το 6μηνο είπαμε,πάρτε μια netkey (από Forthnet έχω τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις μέχρι στιγμής,με εξαίρεση μερικά υψηλά pings σε κάποια games) να βρείτε την υγειά σας και μην πληρώνετε την Vivodi,τέλος.

PS:Δώστε εδώ στο forum τα urls της ΕΕΤΤ και όλων των άλλων παρόμοιων οργανισμών.

----------


## dtoubi

ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ....ναιιιιιιιι Η vivodi τέλος...Να εξηγήσω.Εχτές ξαναπήγα απο την εταιρία.Είπα ότι δε φεύγω αν δε βρούμε λύση.Μίλισα με τον Καπάτο με την Ραμάκη και δεν έβρισκα τίποτα. Ζήτησα να μιλήσω με τον προοιστάμενο τους.Αρχισα τις φωνές ακούστηκα μέχρι την 3η Σεπτεμβρίου και τελικά έφτασα στον Διευθήνων Σύμβουλο.Να με συνχωρέσετε αλλά δε θυμάμαι πραγματικά το ονομά του. Αφου μιλήσαμε για 30 λεπτά λέγοντας τα ίδια και τα ίδια καταλήξαμε σε μία φόρμουλα....Πληρώνω το modem 70 ευρώ, πληρώνω 2 μήνες και 31 Μαρτίου με κόβουν. Α ναι κρατάω και τη γραμμή που απλά θα την πληρώνω στη vivodi. Υπέγραψα συμφωνιτικό με την Δαμάκη,κάποια στιγμή θα το βγάλω να σας το δείξω και τέλος... Για πρώτη φορά ο Καπάτος παραδέχτηκε ότι δεν παρέχουν αυτά που πρέπει αλλά οι άνθρωποι είναι τόσο ερασιτέχνες που δεν ήξεραν το συμβόλαιο...Περιττό να πω πως το είχα μάθει απ εξω πριν πάω ειδικά τον όρο της καταγκελίας.... Ετσι λοιπόν τέλος.Οποιος έχει απωρία ευχαρίστως να τον βοηθήσω να ξέρετε πως το συμβάλαιο δεν είναι δεσμευτικό και μπορείτε ανα πάσα στιγμη να το καταγκείλετε είναι μέσα στους όρους....Σπεύσατε βραδέως λοιπόν.....

----------


## Barnes

:RTFM:  


> ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ....ναιιιιιιιι Η vivodi τέλος...Να εξηγήσω.Εχτές ξαναπήγα απο την εταιρία.Είπα ότι δε φεύγω αν δε βρούμε λύση.Μίλισα με τον Καπάτο με την Ραμάκη και δεν έβρισκα τίποτα. Ζήτησα να μιλήσω με τον προοιστάμενο τους.Αρχισα τις φωνές ακούστηκα μέχρι την 3η Σεπτεμβρίου και τελικά έφτασα στον Διευθήνων Σύμβουλο.Να με συνχωρέσετε αλλά δε θυμάμαι πραγματικά το ονομά του. Αφου μιλήσαμε για 30 λεπτά λέγοντας τα ίδια και τα ίδια καταλήξαμε σε μία φόρμουλα....Πληρώνω το modem 70 ευρώ, πληρώνω 2 μήνες και 31 Μαρτίου με κόβουν. Α ναι κρατάω και τη γραμμή που απλά θα την πληρώνω στη vivodi. Υπέγραψα συμφωνιτικό με την Δαμάκη,κάποια στιγμή θα το βγάλω να σας το δείξω και τέλος... Για πρώτη φορά ο Καπάτος παραδέχτηκε ότι δεν παρέχουν αυτά που πρέπει αλλά οι άνθρωποι είναι τόσο ερασιτέχνες που δεν ήξεραν το συμβόλαιο...Περιττό να πω πως το είχα μάθει απ εξω πριν πάω ειδικά τον όρο της καταγκελίας.... Ετσι λοιπόν τέλος.Οποιος έχει απωρία ευχαρίστως να τον βοηθήσω να ξέρετε πως το συμβάλαιο δεν είναι δεσμευτικό και μπορείτε ανα πάσα στιγμη να το καταγκείλετε είναι μέσα στους όρους....Σπεύσατε βραδέως λοιπόν.....




Καλός ολα αυτα φίλε μου αλλα μολις τωρα εβαλα βιβοδι full llu και εκοψα και τον ΟΤΕ που ουτο σι αλλος και με τον ΟΤΕ τα ping και τα download  ηταν σκατα !!!  :Evil:  

Λοιπον τωρα τι κανουμε να χαμηλωσω τιν βιβοδι απο 1024 σε 256 (περιμένοντας κανα θαυμα μηπως και γίνει τιποτα?)...? Να την κοψω τελείως ...? Να κσαναβάλω ΟΤΕ   :Laughing:  

ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΓΑΜΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΤΕΤΣΙΔΕΣ Η ΒΙΒΟΔΙΔΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil:   ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ !!! ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΕΙ Η ΜΟΥΓΚΑΜΑΡΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΩΣ !!!!

----------


## Barnes

Λουκέτο Στους Provider Φυλακίστε Τους Υπεύθυνους !

Είστε Τυχεροί Που Μένετε Ελλάδα Αλλιώς Πίσω Απτα Κάγκελα Θα Ησασταν !   :RTFM:

----------


## Cue

> Πληρώνω το modem 70 ευρώ, πληρώνω 2 μήνες και 31 Μαρτίου με κόβουν. Α ναι κρατάω και τη γραμμή που απλά θα την πληρώνω στη vivodi. Υπέγραψα συμφωνιτικό με την Δαμάκη,κάποια στιγμή θα το βγάλω να σας το δείξω και τέλος...


Μα αυτό το γνωρίζουμε (τουλάχιστον εγώ το θεωρώ δεδομένο). Το θέμα είναι να μη πληρώσουμε τπτ προσβάλοντας το συμβόλαιο, έτσι δεν είναι?(έτσι το βλέπω)

Όχι να τους πληρώσω και τον εξόπλισμο ενώ έχω 1 1/2 μήνα ακόμα! Να σέρνομαι στο έδαφος, αλλά θα τους το πάρω! Δε θα τους περάσει.

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, θα δω την Δευτέρα τι θα μου πει ο Καλικάκης και αν είναι θα πάω από εκεί και θα απαιτήσω διακοπή πληρώνοντας φυσικά τον λογαριασμό του μήνα που θα μου έρθει + τον επόμενο αλλά όχι και το μοντεμ! Στην τελική το 6μηνό συμβόλαιο τους το πληρώνω! Δε το κατάλαβα αυτό?

----------


## imported_muhaha

> πειρα πριν λιγο τηλ στην vivodi και *μου ειπαν οτι ι αναβαθμιση δεν εχει ολοκλιρωθει ακομα.
> 
> αλλα ουτε ηξερε να μου πει ποτε θα ολοκληρωθει*.


... μπουρμπουλήθρες!!!

----------


## valdazzar

Aφου πλεον εφυγα,εχω να πω το εξης.. τα πραγματα στο DSL ειναι χαλια στην ελλάδα,εβαλα οτενετ,δεν εχω ουτε παρα πολυ καλες ταχυτητες ουτε παρα πολυ καλα pings.ΟΜΩΣ. δεν εχω αυτο το ηλιθιο χασιμο πακετων,εχω εξυπηρετηση απο οτε και οχι απο βιβο,η συνδεση εγινε αμεσως με ενα τηλεφωνο και δεν εχω καμια δεσμευση.Τα παιχνιδια παιζουν,τα downloads αργουν λιγο αλλα ειναι πιο καλα απο τη βιβο..στο κατω κατω,μ ενα τηλεφωνο το κοβω αμα θελω και ειναι ενταξει. Οι διακοπες στη βιβο γινονται τελος ενος μηνα,ή 1η του επομενου.κράτησα μόνο τη γραμμή.19.90+ΦΠΑ

----------


## icedfun

Καλή λευτερία φίλε Valdazzar αλλά....ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΕnet?Γιατί όχι Forthnet,ACN,Tellas?

Εγώ όταν είχα δοκιμάσει ΟΤΕnet ήμουν κάπου ανάμεσα στα 35-40.Ποτέ και με τίποτα παραπάνω.

*Μύνημα Προς όλους* : Κάντε λίγη υπομονή και απλά ΜΗΝ τους πληρώνετε για την DSLnet.Αφού τελικά όλοι μετά το τέλος του συμβολαίου έχουμε εναλλακτικές λύσεις,γιατί σκάτε?Την πατήσαμε ΧΟΝΤΡΑ,αυτό είναι γνωστό και αμετάβλητο όσο και να φωνάζουμε γι' αυτό.Η vivodi είναι vivodi και δεν αλλάζει.Θα φάνε το πακέτο του κερατά με τους χρήστες που θα χάσουν και θα ήμαστε όλοι χαρούμενοι (περίπου).

----------


## power

> Καλή λευτερία φίλε Valdazzar αλλά....ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΕnet?Γιατί όχι Forthnet,ACN,Tellas?
> Εγώ όταν είχα δοκιμάσει ΟΤΕnet ήμουν κάπου ανάμεσα στα 35-40.Ποτέ και με τίποτα παραπάνω.


Για να καταλάβεις οτι στο 99% των περιπτώσεων δεν φταίει ο ISP αλλά το dslam (στο οποίο το bandwidth που σου έρχεται μεταβάλλεται από λεπτό σε λεπτό) δες αυτό το ποστ.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14832
Τώρα ποιον ISP έχεις?Τι ταχύτητες πιάνεις?Με τι ταχύτητες θα ήσουν ικανοποιημένος?Πάνω απο 42Κ?Πόσα χιλιόμετρα είσαι από το DSLAM?Αν εσύ είσαι στα 700 μέτρα και εγώ στα 2χλμ νομίζεις οτι υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιάσω ποτέ τις ίδιες ταχύτητες με εσένα?
Καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ, έτσι?

Φιλικά

----------


## Barnes

Re paidia i vivodi mou leei oti merikes perioxes stin ellada kai enooei mallon tin athina oti exoun ftiaksei . oti ola einai ok me kai se full llu kai se shared . ti ginetai eftiakse i vivodi se orismenous ?   :Laughing:   re miza tous dosate i mas douleuoun ksana ???   :Very Happy:  


meiosa tin sindesi apo 1024 se 256 mipos kai glitoso ta xrimata . kai na perimeno mipos kai teleiosei auti i anabathmisi   :Thumbdown0:  

einai apo to kryo re paidia kai oi texnikoi tis vivodi den mporoun na vgoun ekso na ftiaksoun tis grammes   :Laughing:   etsi eksigite i kathisterisi 3 minon kai sinexizoume ...

reeee doste mpoufan sta paidia krionouN !!!!   :Shocked:

----------


## EvilHawk

Barnes Τα greeklish δεν επιτρέπονται στο forum, κάνε edit το μήνυμα σου και γράψε το στα ελληνικά! 
Κάνε επίσης τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τους κανόνες λειτουργίας του forum!

----------


## largo

Αφού έστειλα διαμαρτυρία στην Vivodi με τις σχετικές κοινοποιήσεις, ιδού τα στοιχεία του τελευταίου 2μέρου.

DSLnet 128/256 μέσω ΟΤΕ, Μαρούσι:

Σε 100 ping σε Αμερική σε 4 points, 724 ms μέσος όρος και 16% packet loss.

Σε 100 ping www.vivodi.gr, 550 ms μέσος όρος 14% packet loss.

Κώστας

----------


## imported_muhaha

> Αφού έστειλα διαμαρτυρία στην Vivodi με τις σχετικές κοινοποιήσεις, ιδού τα στοιχεία του τελευταίου 2μέρου.
> 
> DSLnet 128/256 μέσω ΟΤΕ, Μαρούσι:
> 
> Σε 100 ping σε Αμερική σε 4 points, 724 ms μέσος όρος και 16% packet loss.
> 
> Σε 100 ping www.vivodi.gr, 550 ms μέσος όρος 14% packet loss.
> 
> Κώστας


Άστο, δε φταίει η vivodi εκεί, πρωτογενώς. Φταίει δευτερογενώς γιατί δεν κινείται δημόσια να ζουλήξει τον ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος αυτή την περίοδο προσπαθεί να πάρει δίπλωμα παστωτικής. Γιατί δεν το κάνει; (ρωτώ δήθεν αφελώς!)

----------


## polakis

Ρε τί έφτιαξε στην αθήνα και παπάρια σας λένε?
Είμαι Π.Φάληρο και ακόμα σκατά και σήμερα......
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ντροπή πιά.Είμαστε σχεδόν 3 μήνες με ταχύτητες pstn και ούτε και δεν βγαίνουν να πούν ένα επίσημο συγγνώμη και τι συμβαίνει πραγματικά...
Πήρα τηλ. σήμερα και οι τηλεφωνητές δεν ξέρουν πότε θα τελειώσουν τα προβλήματα.Απελπισία...
Έβαλα για λίγο την forthnet με κωδικό του κολλητού μου και πετάει σπίτι μου.Κατεβάζω με 35-50 όλη μέρα!!!!!!!!!΄
Έχε χάρη που έχει γνωστό ο πατέρας μου μέσα στην Vivo αλλιώς θα την είχα κάνει από καιρό.Απλά τώρα περιμένω να τελειώσει το μαρτύριο.....

----------


## DjArte

Ρε παιδιά εξηγήστε μου κάτι γιατί θα τρελαθώ!!Έχω συνδρομή full llu 384/128 down/up η οποία είναι κλειδωμένη στα 576/448 λόγο dsl phone.Μέχρι εδώ όλα οκ.To θέμα είναι ότι εδώ και μία ώρα δίνω στο dc++ 40kbytes/sec σταθερά.Μετρημένα και από το Netlimitter.Πήρα την vivodi τηλέφωνο και φυσικά δεν μου έδωσαν κάποια πειστική εξήγηση τόνιζοντας μου μάλιστα αυτό που όλοι ξέρουμε το ότι δηλαδή το data κανάλι είναι διαφορετικό από το voice..

Τελικά μήπως δεν είναι έτσι?

Δεν ξέρω,τι να πώ.

Αυτά...

----------


## SaiTaS

Ρε η βιβο μας εχει αλλαξει τα πεταλα...στο WOW την ημερα πιανς 250-400μσ ενω μονο το ωραδι φτανει τα 160-190 με full llu 384 ενω φιλοι μου με ISDN64 πιανοθν 70 κ 90μς.....δλδ ελεος...κ για την "αποζημιωση" ακομη τπτ....

----------


## no_logo

saitas γράφε ελληνικά, κανείς δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει το κειμενό σου. Σε παρακαλώ διορθωσε το

----------


## Cue

> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, θα δω την Δευτέρα τι θα μου πει ο Καλικάκης...


Σήμερα το πρωί που ξύπνησα, τα μάτια μου κάνανε πουλάκια. 40άρες έβλεπα (σ.μ. με 256).

Μόλις μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο μαζί του. Ο άνθρωπος να πω ότι έχει δείξει όλη την καλή διάθεση όλο αυτό το διάστημα που είμαι στην Vivodi να βοηθήσει, αλλά τι να γίνει στην τελική!

Μου είπε πως πρέπει να βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση σήμερα (στο Ηράκλειο απ'ότι κατάλαβα αναφερόταν).

Επίσης μου έδωσε να καταλάβω από τον τρόπο του πως ο ακατανόμαστος τους  προκαλεί (καλά αυτό είναι γενικό) τεράστια προβλήματα αφού πλέον δρα σαν ανταγωνιστής. Φυσικά η Vivo σαν πτυχιούχος στην ανοργανωσιά, έχει ένα  λόγο παραπάνω από τους άλλους στο να μη μπορεί να τα βγάλει πέρα! (εδώ δε μπορούν να κάνουν κουμάντο στο σπίτι τους, στου ξένου θα κάνουν?)

Φυσικά ποσός μιας ενδιαφέρει εμάς όλους μιας και το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο!

Και τώρα επί του θέματος. Πάρτε μερικές βαθειές εισπνοές και αφού καθήσετε καλά....



Τέλος μου είπε πως δε το βλέπει για *πριν το Πάσχα* να φτιάχνει η κατάσταση. Τον ρώτησα αν είναι η επίσημη τοποθέτηση και μου έδωσε να καταλάβω πως (παραφράζοντας) *όχι μεν, αλλά...*

----------


## dtoubi

Καθε φορά προσπαθώ να τα δω τα πράγματα ποιό χαλαρά και ήρεμα. Αλλά διαπηστώνω πως δε γίνεται.Τελικά δεν υπάρχει καπνός χωρίς φωτιά. Αβ συνδηάσουμε όλοι τις πληροφορίες που έχουμε τότε βγάζουμε το συμπέρασμα ότι ούτε πάσχα δε θα βγάλει η βιβο. Τι να πω ίσως να τους αδικούμε αλλά και πάλι τι με νοιάζει εμένα αν έχουν προβλημα με τον Ποτε. Εγω πληρώνω και δεν μου προσφέρουν αυτό που ζήτησα άρα δεν με νοιάζει πραγματικά. Οταν ξεκινάς ένα τέτοιο ενχύρημα, υποτήθεται πως έχεις ένα σχέδιο και μία στρατηγική. Οταν πας στο περίπου να κάνεις απλά μια αρπαχτή τότε με το πρώτο προβλημα κολλάς. Ετσι έγινε και στην περιπτωσή μας. Τώρα εγω περιμένω απλά να πάει 31 του μηνός και να τους χαιρετίσω μια και καλή. Παντως μην τα δέχεστε ετσι να πάτε απο τα γραφεία και να απαιτήσετε αυτά που σας ανήκουν. Δεν έχουν πάτημα πουθενά το ξέρουν πως είναι στον αέρα και χωρίς βάση αυτά που λένε.Ουτε πίστωση θα γίνει ούτε τίποτα.....Fight back

----------


## Sannin

Οι ταχύτητες πάντως πρέπει να επανήλθαν... Τουλάχιστον σε μένα. Βλέπω ξανά 40άρες στο Azureus!

Υ/Γ: Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους μου στο τμήμα "εξυπηρέτησης πελατών" της vivodi, όπου μου έκλειναν το τηλέφωνο πριν καν μιλήσω.

----------


## papata

Λοιπον επειδη όλοι τα εχουν βάλει με αυτη την εταιρεια και καταφένονται εναντίον της...σας παρακαλώ διαβάστε πια ειναι τα δικαιωματα σας απο το επίσημο site τής εταιρείας -> http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=70 και να μήν επαναληφθεί καποιο σχόλιο εναντιον της!!!  :Shocked:

----------


## anakonda

Εγω Τωρα Που Εχω Μεγαλη Ασταθεια Πρεπει Να Ανησυχω???ΑΠΟ ΚΑΛΟΓΡΕΖΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΧΘΕΣ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ 27 28 ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙΑΣΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ?????????

----------


## sdikr

> Λοιπον επειδη όλοι τα εχουν βάλει με αυτη την εταιρεια και καταφένονται εναντίον της...σας παρακαλώ διαβάστε πια ειναι τα δικαιωματα σας απο το επίσημο site τής εταιρείας -> http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=70 και να μήν επαναληφθεί καποιο σχόλιο εναντιον της!!!



οπα για cool ρε παλικάρι;

ας πρόσεχε η vivo για να μην υπάρχουν σχόλια εναντίον της,
δεν είδα πουθενά στο συμβόλαιο να λέει οτι "δεν πρέπει να λέτε την γνώμη σας για τις υπηρεσίες που (δεν) σας παράχουμε"

----------


## Barnes

> Λοιπον επειδη όλοι τα εχουν βάλει με αυτη την εταιρεια και καταφένονται εναντίον της...σας παρακαλώ διαβάστε πια ειναι τα δικαιωματα σας απο το επίσημο site τής εταιρείας -> http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=70 και να μήν επαναληφθεί καποιο σχόλιο εναντιον της!!!


χαχα τι λες ρε φιλε εδω παιδευομαι πανω απο χρονο με τον ΟΤΕ και βαζω vivodi για καλυτερα και 1024 συνδεση , και εχω download ((((8!!!!!???  :RTFM:  )))) και τελος του μηνα θα απαιτησουν 158 ευρω   :Shocked:  ??? χαχα ! προτιμω να τα δωσω στον κουγια !!!

----------


## Barnes

Ποτε που ποιος ??? ποιες συνδεσεις και σε ποιες περιοχες εφτιακσαν ??? Μιλας σοβαρα η μας δουλευεις ???

Παρακαλω αμα καποιες συνδεσεις εχουν φτιακσει αφηστε ενα post εδω τουλαχιστον να κσερουμε τι γινεται με αυτην την ιστορια ...

----------


## papata

> χαχα τι λες ρε φιλε εδω παιδευομαι πανω απο χρονο με τον ΟΤΕ και βαζω vivodi για καλυτερα και 1024 συνδεση , και εχω download ((((8!!!!!???  )))) και τελος του μηνα θα απαιτησουν 158 ευρω   ??? χαχα ! προτιμω να τα δωσω στον κουγια !!!


μαλλον δέν καταλάβατε....πηγαίντε στο link πρωτα για να δείτε γιατι πραγμα μιλάω...και εγώ εχω vivo και κατεβάζω με 0,5 κβ...απλα κοιτουσα το site της μπάς και βρώ δικαίωση και αντίκρισα αυτό!!!! μάλλον και αυτή μας ειρωνεύεται παλικάρια...

----------


## icedfun

LOL.Εκεί κολλάς ρε φίλε?Τα δικαιώματά σου τα γράφει ΟΛΑ επάνω το συμβόλαιο που υπογράφεις μαζί τους.Όσο για την σελίδα?Εδώ και κάτι μήνες κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει με λάθος κάλυψη περιοχών....Τι λέμε τώρα...Πάντα θα βρούμε κάτι να τους χώσουμε,έτσι δεν είναι?

Στο τέλος του μήνα,αν σου απαιτήσουν 158 euro εσύ να απαιτήσεις έναν ροζ ελέφαντα να πετάει.Τρέλα δεν πουλάνε όλοι σε αυτή την χώρα?

----------


## Barnes

Μολις προσπαθουσα να επικοινωνησω με την κυρια Ραμακη που χθες μου ειχε πει να στειλω σε αυτην φαξ για την μειωση της ταχυτητας απο 1024 σε 256 και μου ειχε δωσει και τα εσωτερικα της τηλεφωνα ... Μολις απαντησε και τι μου λεει ???  :Shocked:   Οτι πηρα λαθος τηλεφωνο και οτι δεν ειναι η αρμοδια για της μειωσεις αλλα για τις διακοπες ! omgLoL!  :Thumbdown0:  Σκεφτητε οι ιδιοι δεν κσερουν τι τους γινεται θα κσερουν για τους λογαριασμους των αλλων ... 

α και κατι αλλο ! επειδη μετα δεν απαντουσε κσαναπηρα αλλα στο 13880 να την ζητησω απο εκει και μια τηλεφωνητρια μετα απο λιγη ωρα που την επριζα μου ελεγε οτι δεν με ακουει και να κσαναπαρω τηλεφωνο ενω ολα ακουγονταν καθαρα και μου το εκλεισε   :Shocked:  .. δεν κσερω παιδια αλλα η ΒΙΒΟΔΙ αρχιζει να γινεται νουμερο ενα εχθρος !   :Evil:

----------


## wolfy

> α και κατι αλλο ! επειδη μετα δεν απαντουσε κσαναπηρα αλλα στο 13880 να την ζητησω απο εκει και μια τηλεφωνητρια μετα απο λιγη ωρα που την επριζα μου ελεγε οτι δεν με ακουει και να κσαναπαρω τηλεφωνο ενω ολα ακουγονταν καθαρα και μου το εκλεισε  .. δεν κσερω παιδια αλλα η ΒΙΒΟΔΙ αρχιζει να γινεται νουμερο ενα εχθρος !


Όταν θα σε παίρνουν τηλ. για να σε ρωτήσουν γιατί δεν πλήρωσες τον λογαριασμό σου τότε να τους το κλείνεις εσύ για εκδίκηση!!

----------


## Barnes

> Όταν θα σε παίρνουν τηλ. για να σε ρωτήσουν γιατί δεν πλήρωσες τον λογαριασμό σου τότε να τους το κλείνεις εσύ για εκδίκηση!!



LOooOoL Wolf ! Στανταρ δεν προκειται να πληρωσω για αυτην την κωλοσυνδεση !

Κατι ασχετο απτα πολλα greekglish ξεχασα και γραφω λεξεις που εχουν  (ξ) μεσα και τις γραφω με (κσ)  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

> Κατι ασχετο απτα πολλα greekglish ξεχασα και γραφω λεξεις που εχουν  (ξ) μεσα και τις γραφω με (κσ)


Αυτό το παθαίνω κι εγώ. Και όχι μόνο σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Ακόμα και σε χειρόγραφα γράφω ανορθόγραφα, τα διπλά σύμφωνα σαν δύο γράμματα (πσάρι, κσύστρα). Μας έχει καταστρέψει το IRC και τα greeklish.

Χάρη στο adslgr και σε κάποιες εργασίες συνήθισα να πληκτρολογώ πάλι σωστά Ελληνικά.

----------


## dtoubi

Χεχε έχει και τα καλά του που τα χώνουμε 3 μήνες τώρα

----------


## polakis

15 Μαρτίου σήμερα και δεν έχω καμία βελτίωση.Για να δούμε.Τους δίνω το τελευταίο περιθώριο μέχρι τις 29 Μαρτίου που υποσχέθηκαν...
Αν δεν έχω τις ταχύτητες στο σερφάρισμα και 40-48 κατεβάσματα έφυγα σούμπιτος για forthnet......

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Για να μην βλεπω κινηση δυο πραγματα μπορει να εχουν συμβει :

1. Η να μην σερνεται η βιβοντι πλεον, η

2. Να μη μπορει κανενας να συνδεθει.

Τι απο τα δυο συμβαινει  :Question:

----------


## no_logo

λογικά στους; περισσότερους όλα έχουν επανέλθει στις κανονικές τους λειτουργίες, αφού μας  χορέψανε στο ταψι για τόσο καιρό  :Mad:  

Επίσης σίγουρα ηρεμήσανε τα παιδιά στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της βι-βόδι  :Embarassed:

----------


## dtoubi

From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal ( )
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 20,75 s
Bandwidth: 98,69 Kbps (12,34 KBps)


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ Εφτιαξε ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## no_logo

λυπάμαι ρε φίλε, εμένα όλα είναι πλέον οκ και πίστεψα πως τα πάντα είχαν επανέλθει.
Καλή  λευτεριά.
Αλήθεια άλλα τεστ σου δίνουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα; 

*διορθωση*

τώρα είδα πως είσαι πευκη, εγώ πολύδροσο και πλέον πετάω, μάλλον είμαι τυχερός

----------


## Barnes

εισαι τυχερος No-logo οι ποιο πολλοι με βιβοδι ακομα κλαινε   :Evil:

----------


## George978

ναι καλα , εχει κολησει σε εμενα στα 25 με 384. Καποτε στο φαρ ουεστ ειχα 48+

----------


## anakonda

Ε λοιπον η ολοι εφυγαν για αλλη γη αλλα μερη η εγω με 256 που ειμαι γενικα καλα με 26 28 πρεπι να κανο ευχελεο κε αντε να βρεις παπα σοι να σου το κανει.
φτου να μην το ματιασω φαντασου να τελειωση κα η*αναβατθμηση*τι εχει να γινει

----------


## Barnes

> ναι καλα , εχει κολησει σε εμενα στα 25 με 384. Καποτε στο φαρ ουεστ ειχα 48+



Φιλε υπαρχουν και χειροτερα σκεψου να ειχες 1024/256 και να σου ειχε κολλησει στα 10-16   :Evil: 

*
Το μηνυμα μου απο κατω ειναι υπονοούμενο για το τι προκειται να κανω στα γραφεια της βιβοδι   αν τελειωσει η αναβαθμηση και δεν εχω ταχυτητα 120 που για αυτην πληρωνω και αυτη δικαιουμαι .*

----------


## George978

φιλε μπορω να δανειστω την υπογραφη σου? φυσικα με την αδεια σου παντα  :Very Happy:

----------


## archville14

To :
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 32,11 s
Bandwidth: 63,77 Kbps (7,97 KBps)

Να υποθέσω είναι σκέτο χάλι για 384/128 ε?
Δε μπορω πάντως να καταλάβω γιατί ....
Μηπως φταίει τίποτα εδώ στα καλώδια ΄του τηλεφώνου επειδή έχω κάνει 200 συνδέσεις ?

----------


## XPHSTOS29

> Φιλε υπαρχουν και χειροτερα σκεψου να ειχες 1024/256 και να σου ειχε κολλησει στα 10-16  
> 
> *
> Το μηνυμα μου απο κατω ειναι υπονοούμενο για το τι προκειται να κανω στα γραφεια της βιβοδι   αν τελειωσει η αναβαθμηση και δεν εχω ταχυτητα 120 που για αυτην πληρωνω και αυτη δικαιουμαι .*


Εγω που ειχα 2048/640 και τις λιγες φορες που χρειαστηκε να κατεβασω καποιο αρχειο κατεβαζε με 7-10 μερικες φορες και λιγοτερο.

Περισσοτερο ASDN (isdn) ηταν παρα ADSL.

----------


## Barnes

> Εγω που ειχα 2048/640 και τις λιγες φορες που χρειαστηκε να κατεβασω καποιο αρχειο κατεβαζε με 7-10 μερικες φορες και λιγοτερο.
> 
> Περισσοτερο ASDN (isdn) ηταν παρα ADSL.


απ οτι φαινετε δεν εχει σημασια τι εχεις ολα πανε σκατα εκτος απο μερικες 256 επομενως πρεπει να γυρισουμε στις isdn .

ειτε εχεις 512 ειτε 1024 ειτε 2048 το download ειναι σκατα γυρω στο 10 . απο χθες χειροτερεψαν τα πραγματα και κατεβαζω απο 0,1 ειλικρινα μεχρι 7 . Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας ,  και πλησιαζει και 29 του μηνα μη τους γαμ**ω !!!!!   :Evil:

----------


## Barnes

> φιλε μπορω να δανειστω την υπογραφη σου? φυσικα με την αδεια σου παντα


Η υπογραφη μου ειναι U-NIQ την εχω μονο εγω σε αυτο το φορουμ   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Οταν σταματησω να την χρεισημοποιω μπορεις να την δανειστεις και εσυ   :Mr. Green:

----------


## icedfun

Γιατί είστε ακόμα εκεί αφού συνεχίζει να είναι χάλια?

----------


## pasas9

icedfun 
Ποια αλλη δινει αοριστου περαν της Οτανετ χωρις να ζηταει πιστωτικες καρτες?
Εγω μονο γ αυτο παρεμεινα αλλα μονο ως provider
Καθοτι με αναγκασε η κυρια να βαλω νεα γραμμη μεσω πΟτε

----------


## TheCondor

Και εγω βλεπω να την κανω μαγκες..... 

Στην αρχη ηταν μια χαρα, κατεβαζα με 48 και εβλεπα σελιδες μεσω του proxy σφαιρα χωρις κανενα προβλημα. Εδω και κανα μηνα-διμηνο ομως αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι καπως κουλο. 

Ενω σε Bittorrent και p2p η οι ταχυτητες που μπορω να πιασω ( και συνηθως πιανω ) ειναι μεχρι και 45-48ΚΒ, οταν παω να κατεβασω κατι ( ας πουμε τωρα κανω αναβθμιση στο Linux μου ) απο ftp η http μαμιεται ο Διας ασυστολα και σπανια κατεβαζω πανω απο 20 ( 20 σε πολυ ακραιες περιπτωσεις ) . 

Ειλικρινα δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω αυτο το πραγμα. Και γενικα η κατασταση εχει γινει λιγο σκ@τ@. Τα pings ειναι αστα να πανε, τα μισα τουλαχιστον πακετα, στις IP που με ενδιαφερουν χανονται, η συνδεση κανει πολλα time out ( οχι disconnections ) και αλλα κουλα. 

Θα περιμενω μεχρι το τελος του μηνα και μετα το βλεπω για καμια Forthnet η Τellas, δεν παει αλλο. 

Κριμα, ειλικρινα λυπαμαι γιατι ενω ολοι οι παροχοι φωναζουν κατα του ΟΤΕ κτλ κτλ, κανεις δεν εχει πραγματικα τα @ρχιδι@ να κανει κατι το καλο και το ολοκληρωμενο με δικο τους δικτυο και τηλεφωνια. Τι να πει κανεις,  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## Kosmik

Καλησπέρα σε όλους παιδιά δυστιχός ι vivodi είναι μαύρα χαλια ειμαι απο τον Ιανουάριο χωρίς δύκτιο (δηλαδή μιλάμε μεχρι 6κ download) μίλαγα προχτές με τον account manager της vivodi ποθ εχει αναλάβει το δίκτυο στον οργανισμό που εργάζομαι και του έλεγα και για τα προβλήματα ποθ αντιμετωπίζουμε ολοι απο το δίκτυο της vivodi και μου ειπε οτι γινεται αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυο με της 29 Μαρτίου και οτι οσοι πελάτες της εταιρίας βγαίνουν απο ΑΡΥΣ δεν θα πληρώσουν για τους μήνες Μάρτιο και Απρίλιο (μολις ειχε λαβει την επισημη επιστολη απο τον διευθυντη τησ vivodi για το παραπανο που ανεφερα) και οτι θα μας αποσταλει και επισημος φυσικα δεν εχω λάβει ακόμα τιποτα αλλα θα περιμένω να δω τι χρεωσεις θα στειλουν και τοτε θα ακουσουν τα σχολιανα τους.

Παιδια υπομονη μεχρι την αναβαθμιση (αναβαθμιζονται στα 155) ενο η forthnet ειναι στα 1395.

Α παρεπιπτοντος πηρα demo συνδεση της forthnet και το μονο ποθ εχο να πω ειναι πως πεταγε μονο τα πρωινα ηταν λιγο στα 22κ αλλα απο οτι εμαθα ηταν προβλημα απο ΟΤΕ ηταν τιγκα τα dslam δυστιχος γι' αυτο δεν μπορει να κανει κανεις τιποτα μονο ανα αναβαθμηση τα dslam του ο ΟΤΕ.


Κρατατε γερα

----------


## ipo

> Ενω σε Bittorrent και p2p η οι ταχυτητες που μπορω να πιασω ( και συνηθως πιανω ) ειναι μεχρι και 45-48ΚΒ, οταν παω να κατεβασω κατι ( ας πουμε τωρα κανω αναβθμιση στο Linux μου ) απο ftp η http μαμιεται ο Διας ασυστολα και σπανια κατεβαζω πανω απο 20 ( 20 σε πολυ ακραιες περιπτωσεις ) .


Πρώτη φορά διαβάζω τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Συνήθως τα p2p σέρνονται, ενώ τα ftp, http πάνε καλύτερα.

Μήπως οι server από τους οποίους αναβαθμίζεις το λειτουργικό σου δεν έχουν αρκετό bandwidth για το σύνολο των χρηστών που κατεβάζουν από αυτούς;

----------


## ipo

> Παιδια υπομονη μεχρι την αναβαθμιση (αναβαθμιζονται στα 155) ενο η forthnet ειναι στα 1395.


Κάποιος ανέφερε στο forum ότι η Vivodi ισχυρίζεται πως μετά την αναβάθμιση της 28ης Μαρτίου δεν θα ξανααντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα χαμηλού bandwidth.

Αν τα 155 Mbps ,που ανέφερε ο Kosmik, είναι αλήθεια, πιστεύω ότι οι χρήστες της Vivodi θα την ξαναπατήσουν. Θα μου φανεί εξωφρενικό αν ξανακούσω από τη Vivodi δικαιολογία του τύπου "ο ΟΤΕ αργεί να μας δώσει περισσότερο bandwidth". Το είδαν μία φορά (απορώ πώς δεν το ήξεραν από πριν) ότι αργεί ο ΟΤΕ, επομένως έπρεπε να ζητήσουν τουλάχιστον το διπλάσιο bandwidth ώστε να είναι κατοχυρωμένοι.

Ο επαγγελματισμός της FORTHnet πρέπει να γίνει πρότυπο στη Vivodi, αν η τελευταία ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά να παράσχει ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες. Ο καλός ISP φροντίζει να έχει περισσότερο bandwidth απ' όσο χρειάζεται και όχι να κοιτάει πώς θα το αυξήσει όταν δει ότι δεν φτάνει, αφήνοντας ξεκρέμαστους τους πελάτες του για 4 μήνες, όπως έκανε η Vivodi.

Ποιος από τους υπάρχοντες και τους εν δυνάμει χρήστες της Vivodi θα αισθανθεί ασφάλεια με τα 155 Mbps;

----------


## BoGe

> ....
> 
> 
> Ο επαγγελματισμός της FORTHnet πρέπει να γίνει πρότυπο στη Vivodi, αν η τελευταία ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά να παράσχει ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες. Ο καλός ISP φροντίζει να έχει περισσότερο bandwidth απ' όσο χρειάζεται και όχι να κοιτάει πώς θα το αυξήσει όταν δει ότι δεν φτάνει, αφήνοντας ξεκρέμαστους τους πελάτες του για 4 μήνες, όπως έκανε η Vivodi.
> 
> .......


Αν θυμάμαι καλά πριν 1,5 χρόνο περίπου για κανά μήνα και η FORTHnet την είχε πατήσει.
Βέβαια όχι τόσο χάλια, όμως και αυτή την είχε πατήσει.

----------


## sdikr

> Ο επαγγελματισμός της FORTHnet πρέπει να γίνει πρότυπο στη Vivodi, αν η τελευταία ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά να παράσχει ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες. Ο καλός ISP φροντίζει να έχει περισσότερο bandwidth απ' όσο χρειάζεται και όχι να κοιτάει πώς θα το αυξήσει όταν δει ότι δεν φτάνει, αφήνοντας ξεκρέμαστους τους πελάτες του για 4 μήνες, όπως έκανε η Vivodi.



φιλε ipo εδώ θα διαφωνήσω,  κανεις μα κανείς δεν κάνει την κινηση πριν ο κόμπος φτάσει στο ΑΜΗΝ,  
Και δεν είναι μονο το bandwidth Με το εξωτερικό, αλλα και με τους bbras

----------


## ipo

> φιλε ipo εδώ θα διαφωνήσω, κανεις μα κανείς δεν κάνει την κινηση πριν ο κόμπος φτάσει στο ΑΜΗΝ


Πιστεύω ότι η κίνηση της FORTHnet να αυξήσει το bandwidth με το εξωτερικό, σε περιόδο όπως τώρα, όπου ο κόμπος δεν έχει φτάσει στο χτένι, από (5-6)*155 Mbps που είχε πριν, σε 9*155 Mbps, δείχνει ότι κάνει αναβαθμίσεις σε σχετικά καλό χρόνο και μάλιστα αναβαθμίσεις που έχουν καλό χρονικό ορίζοντα για την κάλυψη του μελλοντικά απαιτούμενου bandwidth.





> Και δεν είναι μονο το bandwidth Με το εξωτερικό, αλλα και με τους bbras


Μα αυτό είναι το κύριο πρόβλημα, μιας και ο ΟΤΕ καθυστερεί δραματικά να κάνει τις ζητούμενες αναβαθμίσεις.

----------


## George978

πριν απο 5 λεπτα εκανε reset η γραμμη (οχι απο εμενα παντως) και τωρα ΠΕΤΑΕΙ λεμε.

απογειωση εχω μεινει αφωνος!

*Result*

*From our server (8ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ) to your terminal (8ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ)*

*With payload: 256 KB*

*Download time: 6,39 s*

*Bandwidth: 320,44 Kbps (40,05 KBps)*

  Click *re-meter bandwidth* *DO  NOT* refresh browser 



v1.0 build 030419, url: http://sleepless.ngoprek.org

----------


## TheCondor

> Πρώτη φορά διαβάζω τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Συνήθως τα p2p σέρνονται, ενώ τα ftp, http πάνε καλύτερα.
> 
> Μήπως οι server από τους οποίους αναβαθμίζεις το λειτουργικό σου δεν έχουν αρκετό bandwidth για το σύνολο των χρηστών που κατεβάζουν από αυτούς;


Και εγω πρωτη φορα συνανταω τετοια γκαντεμια φιλε μου.... Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση oι servers που χρησιμοποιω να εχουν προβλημα η να ειναι μπουκωμενοι γιατι και απο το NTUA το ιδιο προβλημα εχω, και γενικα απο http και ftp τα πραγματα ειναι αστα να πανε. 

Αν μεχρι το τελος της αναβαθμισης που λενε δεν εχουν φτιαξει τα πραγματα, την κανω και εγω γιατι δεν υποφερεται πλεον η κατασταση

----------


## andreasp

Ειμαι συνδρομητης Vivodi (256) με δικιά της Shared LLU γραμμη εδώ και 3 μερες.
Το Dumeter σε κατεβασμα απο www.ellinadiko.com ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 225-235kbps, δηλαδη γύρω στα 28kb/sec.
Το πρόβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να μπω σε κανεναν news server. Ουτε σε grnet ούτε σε ntua και ακόμα περιμένω να κάνουν κάτι.
Νομίζω ότι είναι σχετικά καλά, αν και δεν πάει καλά σε όλα τα site.
Πάντως παρατήρησα και εγώ ένα μπάχαλο με τους τεχνικούς τους και την εξυπηρέτηση. (Ψιλοχάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί την μάνα)
Θα δούμε την συνέχεια. 
Ελπίζω να μήν έχω τα προβλήματα που είχατε ή έχετε και εσείς, γιατί δεν ξεμπλέξουν εύκολα με εμένα. Είμαι πολύ δύσκολος πελάτης!
Η περιοχή μου είναι Ν.Ιωνία.

----------


## Barnes

> Ειμαι συνδρομητης Vivodi (256) με δικιά της Shared LLU γραμμη εδώ και 3 μερες.
> Το Dumeter σε κατεβασμα απο www.ellinadiko.com ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 225-235kbps, δηλαδη γύρω στα 28kb/sec.
> Το πρόβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να μπω σε κανεναν news server. Ουτε σε grnet ούτε σε ntua και ακόμα περιμένω να κάνουν κάτι.
> Νομίζω ότι είναι σχετικά καλά, αν και δεν πάει καλά σε όλα τα site.
> Πάντως παρατήρησα και εγώ ένα μπάχαλο με τους τεχνικούς τους και την εξυπηρέτηση. (Ψιλοχάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί την μάνα)
> Θα δούμε την συνέχεια. 
> Ελπίζω να μήν έχω τα προβλήματα που είχατε ή έχετε και εσείς, γιατί δεν ξεμπλέξουν εύκολα με εμένα. Είμαι πολύ δύσκολος πελάτης!
> Η περιοχή μου είναι Ν.Ιωνία.



ΧΧΕχεΧΕχεχεχεχΕΕχε καλωςηλθες στην κόλαση !!!!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ipo

> ΧΧΕχεΧΕχεχεχεχΕΕχε καλωςηλθες στην κόλαση !!!!


 :Guitar: 

Υπομονή παιδιά. Θα λήξει το συμβόλαιό σας και θα πάτε στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν θα είναι καλή η κατάσταση εκεί, αλλά θα είναι πολύ καλύτερη από την κατάντια της Vivodi.

----------


## Barnes

> Υπομονή παιδιά. Θα λήξει το συμβόλαιό σας και θα πάτε στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν θα είναι καλή η κατάσταση εκεί, αλλά θα είναι πολύ καλύτερη από την κατάντια της Vivodi.


Οντως . Οταν ημουν στον πΟΤΕ ειχα 512 και το download ηταν γυρω στο 35 αντι για 57-60 που κανονικα ειναι . Αλλα δεν ειχα 1024 και να εχω download 5 !!!!!!!  :Evil:  

Οσο για Ping ειναι γνωστα στο aDSL OTE . Εγω πρωσοπικα μονο αργα το βραδυ το ping ηταν καλο . Ολη την υπολοιπη μερα ειχα απο 160 και πανω και packet loss στο ιδιο το DNS ολη την ωρα . Βεβαια υπηρχανε και μερικες φορες που ηταν οκ ..

χΑχαΧΑΧαχχαχαα ΟΤΕ Rocks !!!   :Electric Guitar:   για κλαματα ειναι

----------


## aroutis

> Ειμαι συνδρομητης Vivodi (256) με δικιά της Shared LLU γραμμη εδώ και 3 μερες.
> Το Dumeter σε κατεβασμα απο www.ellinadiko.com ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 225-235kbps, δηλαδη γύρω στα 28kb/sec.
> Το πρόβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να μπω σε κανεναν news server. Ουτε σε grnet ούτε σε ntua και ακόμα περιμένω να κάνουν κάτι.
> Νομίζω ότι είναι σχετικά καλά, αν και δεν πάει καλά σε όλα τα site.
> Πάντως παρατήρησα και εγώ ένα μπάχαλο με τους τεχνικούς τους και την εξυπηρέτηση. (Ψιλοχάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί την μάνα)
> Θα δούμε την συνέχεια. 
> Ελπίζω να μήν έχω τα προβλήματα που είχατε ή έχετε και εσείς, γιατί δεν ξεμπλέξουν εύκολα με εμένα. Είμαι πολύ δύσκολος πελάτης!
> Η περιοχή μου είναι Ν.Ιωνία.


Μήπως τρέχεις firewall και το εχεις σεταρισμένο με τρόπο που να επιτρέπει outgoing/incoming traffic μόνο σε συγκεκριμένα ports? Μήπως αυτό συμβαίνει στο firewall του router σου;

Το να μην έχεις access σε newsserver μου φαίνεται μάλλον περίεργο να είναι blocked από τον ISP...

----------


## anakonda

Θέλοντας να βοήθεισω και εγω όπως μπορώ αυτό το post θα είθελα να σας πω οτι ολο αυτο το διαστιμα που ειπαρχουν ολα αυτα τα προβληματα με την vivodi εγω με την 256full llu τα μονα προβληματα που ειχα ειταν η ασταθεια στη συνδεση,τωρα εδω και μια εβδομαδα κατεβαζω με την αρκουδα 26,5-28,5 και μαλλον ειναι αρκετα καλα σε σχεσει με αυτα που βλεπω εδω μεσα,εκει που εγω καταληγω ειναι εχεται πιστη στο μεγαλοδυναμο και ολα θα πανε καλα,ο θεοσ μαζι μας αδελφια

----------


## Barnes

> Θέλοντας να βοήθεισω και εγω όπως μπορώ αυτό το post θα είθελα να σας πω οτι ολο αυτο το διαστιμα που ειπαρχουν ολα αυτα τα προβληματα με την vivodi εγω με την 256full llu τα μονα προβληματα που ειχα ειταν η ασταθεια στη συνδεση,τωρα εδω και μια εβδομαδα κατεβαζω με την αρκουδα 26,5-28,5 και μαλλον ειναι αρκετα καλα σε σχεσει με αυτα που βλεπω εδω μεσα,εκει που εγω καταληγω ειναι εχεται πιστη στο μεγαλοδυναμο και ολα θα πανε καλα,ο θεοσ μαζι μας αδελφια



*Anaconda you lucky faggot*  :Mr. Green:

----------


## ipo

> Θέλοντας να βοήθεισω και εγω όπως μπορώ αυτό το post θα είθελα να σας πω οτι ολο αυτο το διαστιμα που ειπαρχουν ολα αυτα τα προβληματα με την vivodi εγω με την 256full llu τα μονα προβληματα που ειχα ειταν η ασταθεια στη συνδεση,τωρα εδω και μια εβδομαδα *κατεβαζω με την αρκουδα* 26,5-28,5 και μαλλον ειναι αρκετα καλα σε σχεσει με αυτα που βλεπω εδω μεσα,εκει που εγω καταληγω ειναι εχεται πιστη στο μεγαλοδυναμο και ολα θα πανε καλα,ο θεοσ μαζι μας αδελφια


Ποια είναι η αρκούδα;

----------


## megahead13

> Ποια είναι η αρκούδα;


Υποθέτω το BearShare...

----------


## andreasp

> Μήπως τρέχεις firewall και το εχεις σεταρισμένο με τρόπο που να επιτρέπει outgoing/incoming traffic μόνο σε συγκεκριμένα ports? Μήπως αυτό συμβαίνει στο firewall του router σου;
> 
> Το να μην έχεις access σε newsserver μου φαίνεται μάλλον περίεργο να είναι blocked από τον ISP...


Και ομως. Σημερα επαιξε μια χαρα χωρις να πειραξω απολυτος τιποτα.
Ασχετα που μετα επεσε γενικα η γραμμη.
Εστειλα post στο αλλο thread για την "Αναβαθμιση 29 Μαρτιου".
Οποιος θελει ας απαντησει.

----------


## anakonda

bear share

----------


## whitehed

:Sorry:  ΕΛΑΑΑΑΑ ρε VIVO μην το φτιαξεις μεχρι τις 29 οπου ναναι φτανει τις 100 σελιδες το νημα....ποιος θα γραφει μεταααααα????? κλαψ...  :Sad:

----------


## largo

> Κάποιος ανέφερε στο forum ότι η Vivodi ισχυρίζεται πως μετά την αναβάθμιση της 28ης Μαρτίου δεν θα ξανααντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα χαμηλού bandwidth.
> 
> Ο επαγγελματισμός της FORTHnet πρέπει να γίνει πρότυπο στη Vivodi, αν η τελευταία ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά να παράσχει ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες. Ο καλός ISP φροντίζει να έχει περισσότερο bandwidth απ' όσο χρειάζεται και όχι να κοιτάει πώς θα το αυξήσει όταν δει ότι δεν φτάνει, αφήνοντας ξεκρέμαστους τους πελάτες του για 4 μήνες, όπως έκανε η Vivodi.
> 
> Ποιος από τους υπάρχοντες και τους εν δυνάμει χρήστες της Vivodi θα αισθανθεί ασφάλεια με τα 155 Mbps;


Ναι ο "επαγγελματισμός" της Forthnet. Είσαι νέος φαίνεται. Τα ίδια έκανε πρίν 10 χρόνια και η Forthnet με τα dialup και τις μισθωμένες. ΣΕΡΝΟΤΑΝ. 

Ολοι ίδιοι είναι στην Ελλάδα. Θα εξαιρέσω΄ισως τη ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που εχει τα γένια και τα χτένια. Οχι ότι είναι επαγγελματίες, αλλά απλά τα φτιάχνουν εκ των εσω και οι αναβαθμίσεις είναι εύκολες.

Κώστας

----------


## ipo

Σε 10 χρόνια πολλά αλλάζουν όμως...

----------


## chatasos

> Ναι ο "επαγγελματισμός" της Forthnet. Είσαι νέος φαίνεται. Τα ίδια έκανε πρίν *10 χρόνια* και η Forthnet με τα dialup και τις μισθωμένες. ΣΕΡΝΟΤΑΝ.


http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sc.aspx?c=195
_
Η "Ελληνική Εταιρία Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Τηλεματικών Εφαρμογών FORTHnet Α.Ε." ιδρύθηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 1995 από το Ίδρυμα Τεχνολογίας και Έρευνας και τις Μινωικές Γραμμές ΑΝΕ. 
_

----------


## duende

εμενα ψοφησε τελειως.....ηρθε ο #!@$$@#$ οτετζης να φτιαξει την isdn που νεκρωσε αδικαιολογητα πριν 2 μερες (αλλα ειχα dsl,απλα δεν ειχα σημα isdn),την εφτιαξε και χαλασε τη dsl.ψοφιο το παπακι.τι ειναι τουτοι ρε....πηρα στη βιβοδι και λενε πρεπει να συννενοηθουν αυτοι με τον ποτε για να το φτιαξουν..φεξε μου και γλυστρησα δηλ.....ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ PSTN ΣΤΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ.......αλλα λεμε τωρα...

----------


## kdanagno

Να ρίξω μια ιδέα?

----------


## kdanagno

Να ρίξω μια ιδέα? Πόσοι από σας είστε διατεθειμένοι να μοιραστείτε το κόστος μιας ομαδικής αγωγής εναντίον της Vivodi? Υπολογίζω ότι κάθε δικαστήριο με ένα καλό δικηγόρο, θα μας πηγαίνει γύρω στα 500 Ευρώ. Υπάρχουν και δικηγόροι που θα το αναλάβουν με μικρότερο ποσόν και ποσοστό από την αποζημίωση που θα προκύψει. Εγώ δεν θέλω χρήματα, απλά θέλω να κάνω κάτι, να μην μαίνω σαν το μαλ.... να με χρησιμοποιεί η κάθε εταιρία. Το forum δίνει μια καλή δυνατότητα, οι μεμονωμένες φωνές να ενωθούν σε μια δυνατή γροθιά.
Μπορεί κάποιος διαχειριστής να αναλάβει τη δημιουργία ενός δημοψηφίσματος, πόσοι θα έδιναν ας πούμε 40 Ευρώ για να συμμετάσχουν σε μια ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΑΓΩΓΗ????

----------


## Barnes

*Εγω θα εδινα , αλλα κατσε περιμενε μερικες μερες μηπως και γινει κανενα θαυμα και τελειωσει αυτο το μαρτυριο ...*

----------


## largo

> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sc.aspx?c=195
> _
> Η "Ελληνική Εταιρία Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Τηλεματικών Εφαρμογών FORTHnet Α.Ε." ιδρύθηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 1995 από το Ίδρυμα Τεχνολογίας και Έρευνας και τις Μινωικές Γραμμές ΑΝΕ. 
> _


Δεν ξέρω τις νομικές μορφές αλλά όσοι ήταν στον χώρο από τα τέλη του 80, ξέρουν. Forthnet, Κρήτη, ΙΤΕ. Αστα. Μην τα θυμάμαι.

Κώστας

----------


## aroutis

Μη θυμάσαι τι;

----------


## xantho

> *Εγω θα εδινα , αλλα κατσε περιμενε μερικες μερες μηπως και γινει κανενα θαυμα και τελειωσει αυτο το μαρτυριο ...*


ΕΕ δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένουμε μερικές μέρες!! Σε μια μέρα ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όλα θα πηγαίνουν ρολόι!!!!!!!
...!!!  Πόσο αστείο μου φαίνεται..!! Από τον Δεκέμβριο για προθεσμίες ακούμε!

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## toro

> Να ρίξω μια ιδέα? Πόσοι από σας είστε διατεθειμένοι να μοιραστείτε το κόστος μιας ομαδικής αγωγής εναντίον της Vivodi? Υπολογίζω ότι κάθε δικαστήριο με ένα καλό δικηγόρο, θα μας πηγαίνει γύρω στα 500 Ευρώ. Υπάρχουν και δικηγόροι που θα το αναλάβουν με μικρότερο ποσόν και ποσοστό από την αποζημίωση που θα προκύψει. Εγώ δεν θέλω χρήματα, απλά θέλω να κάνω κάτι, να μην μαίνω σαν το μαλ.... να με χρησιμοποιεί η κάθε εταιρία. Το forum δίνει μια καλή δυνατότητα, οι μεμονωμένες φωνές να ενωθούν σε μια δυνατή γροθιά.
> Μπορεί κάποιος διαχειριστής να αναλάβει τη δημιουργία ενός δημοψηφίσματος, πόσοι θα έδιναν ας πούμε 40 Ευρώ για να συμμετάσχουν σε μια ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΑΓΩΓΗ????


Εγώ είμαι μέσα, με το εξής σκεπτικό: Έδωσα *4x51,68=206,72* ευρώ για μια υπηρεσία που δεν είχα, γιατί να μην δώσω άλλα 50 για να διεκδικήσω *τουλάχιστον* αυτά τα χρήματα και την ηθική μου αποζημίωση ; Επειδή λοιπόν *δεν γουστάρω* να μου πούνε *κάτσε στην εταιρεία για να πάρεις δυο μήνες τζάμπα* , θα χάσω άλλο ένα μήνα με προοπτική να κερδίσω τους προηγούμενους.

Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται διαχειριστής για το δημοψήφισμα, είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να κάνουμε και μόνοι μας. Προσωπικά σκέφτομαι πολλές μέρες τώρα να δημοσιεύσω κάτι ανάλογο, αλλά λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου το ανέβαλλα. Μόλις βρω ευκαιρία πάντως αυτή τη βδομάδα, αν δεν το έχει κάνει κάποιος θα το κάνω εγώ.

Νομίζω ότι θα χρειαστούμε νομικές συμβουλές ως προς το τι θα πρέπει να κυνηγήσουμε, ποιες παραμέτρους θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε, αν θα πρέπει να υπάρξει εξώδικο ή απευθείας κλήση κτλ. 
Αν έχει κανείς νομικές γνώσεις ή εμπειρία από ανάλογες περιπτώσεις, θα είναι καλοδεχούμενη όπως και οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή ή/και καλόπιστη κριτική.

----------


## Barnes

> ΕΕ δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένουμε μερικές μέρες!! Σε μια μέρα ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όλα θα πηγαίνουν ρολόι!!!!!!!
> ...!!!  Πόσο αστείο μου φαίνεται..!! Από τον Δεκέμβριο για προθεσμίες ακούμε!


copy - paste απο αλλο threat ...
Αλλαξα μονο την ημερομηνια ..λολ..


28 ο μηνας σημερα και απολυτως καμια βελτιωση , *μαλλον περιμενουν τα χαραματα στις 29 του μηνα να γυρισουν τον διακοπτη και να ελευθερωθει το πολυταλαιπωρημενο και σκλαβομενο bandwidth .*  Γ@μ* ']['ην ΚωλΟβιβοδι !

υποπτευομαι οτι θα χασει τουλαχιστον 200 χρηστες απο ολη την ελλαδα αυτες τις μερες , αντε να δουμε ...

----------


## polakis

Ακόμα σέρνομαι και σήμερα 28 του μηνός κι εγώ.
Θέλω να δώ τί θα λένε αύριο τέτοια ώρα.
Αναμένεται πανικός!!!!!!!!!!
Αυτή την φορά όμως δεν θα τους περάσει......

----------


## imported_muhaha

Τη χρονολογία την είπανε???

----------


## marlboro-gr

Παιδακια Ξεχαστετο.. Πηρα Τηλ Σημερα Στα Βοδια Και Μου Απαντησαν Οτι Αναμενετε Σε Μερικεσ Μερεσ...
Το 29 Μαρτιου Ξεχαστικε.. Επεσαν Πολλα Γαλλικα Στο Τηλεφωνο...
Εστιλα Κ Φαξ Καταγγελια Στο Υπουργιο Αναπτυκσεισ Στο Τμημα Προστασιασ Καταναλοτη..
Καντε Το Ιδιο, Τα Βοδια Μασ Περνουν Για Πολυ Μαλ....
Παρτε Το 1520 Τηλ Και Καταγγιλτε Τουσ.. Ολοι Μαζι Κατι Θα Βγει.. Οσο Απλα Φοναζουμε Δεν Ιδρονη Το Αφτι Τουσ...

----------


## Barnes

*TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII .... ???!!!!???!!!!@@@@          *  

*Απο αυριο θα γινει της ΠΟΠΗΣ !!!!!*  :Evil:

----------


## katadikos

παιδιά δοκιμάστε την τύχη σας και μέσω του ΙΝΚΑ. Ακούω καλά λόγια για τον κόσμο εκεί και βοηθάνε πάρα πολύ!

----------


## plouf

ως φαίνεται για άλλη μια φορά κάνανε λάθος στο μήνα ... 29 φεβρουαρίου ενοούσαν  :Wink: 

πρπ τελικά το θέμα θα φτάσει αισίως τις 100 σελίδες ... αντε να τις χιλιάσει χαχαχα

ΚΟΠΑΝΑΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΣΟ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ

----------


## duende

το θεμα ειχε περασει πριν πολυ καιρο τις 100 σελιδες.αλλα εγινε "φιλτραρισμα" για να σωθει λιγος χωρος μαλλον....τι να το κανεις,ολοκληρο βιβλιο εχει γραφτει εδω...εγω εντωμεταξυ εξακολουθω να μην εχω καθολου dsl απο τη παρασκευη.ψοφια εντελως.απαντηση απο βιβοδι? "παρτε απο αυριο γιατι μεσολαβησε τριημερο και δεν ηταν ολο το προσωπικο στον πΟΤΕ κλπ κλπ΄..." ωραια πραματα...εξακολουθω να μπαινω με pstn η οποια φυσικα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ DSL ΤΗΣ ΒΙΙΒΟΔΙ (ετσι για να μη ξεχνιομαστε..).......

----------


## largo

> *TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII .... ???!!!!???!!!!@@@@          *  
> 
> *Απο αυριο θα γινει της ΠΟΠΗΣ !!!!!*


Δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει αύριο, αλλά προς το παρόν τώρα το βράδυ (εδω και ώρες) έχει τρελλαθεί η σύνδεση. Δεν βρίσκει sites (dns προβλήματα), σταματάει, ξεκινάει.

Ούτε κάρβουνο να τις βάζανε της Bivodi. Αλλά όπως είπα και πριν αρχές του Απριλίου θα τους επισκεφτώ αυτοπροσώπως, να με δούνε και να τους δώ.

----------


## valdazzar

29 πηγε περιμενω να διαβάσω δικαιολογίες τηλεφώνου..

----------


## aguila21

Τηλεφώνησα πριν λίγο επειδή δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω σχεδόν καμία σελίδα και μου είπαν ότι η αναβάθμιση τελείωσε και σταδιακά θα συνδέωνται περιοχες.Η Αθήνα άραγε είναι στις πρώτες προτεραιότητες ή θ'αρχίσουν απο κανα χωριό;

----------


## yiannakas

πριν από χθες πήγαινε όχι πολύ καλά, απλά καλά και από χθες πάει σκατά! φοβερή αναβάθμιση

----------


## George978

η αναβαθμιση πεθανε , ζητω η αναβαθμιση.

----------


## Xenios

> πριν από χθες πήγαινε όχι πολύ καλά, απλά καλά και από χθες πάει σκατά! φοβερή αναβάθμιση


Επειδή έλειπα και σήμερα βλέπω καταστάσεις ... παλιές γνώριμες, λέτε να έχουμε πάλι κανένα νέο γύρο ... αναβαθμίσεων και επιτέλους γιατί η αγαπημένη μας εταιρεία δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να μας στείλει ένα email στο οποίο να μας ενημερώνει σχετικά;

----------


## Cue

Από post που είχα κάνει στις *07-03-05, 10:15* όταν είχα μιλήσει με τον υπεύθυνο στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης μετά από συνάντηση που είχε με τους πάνω.




> Τέλος μου είπε πως δε το βλέπει για πριν το Πάσχα να φτιάχνει η κατάσταση. Τον ρώτησα αν είναι η επίσημη τοποθέτηση και μου έδωσε να καταλάβω πως (παραφράζοντας) όχι μεν, αλλά...

----------


## Xenios

Παιδιιά η Vivodi ευτυχώς επανήλθε στην Κυψέλη

----------


## Barnes

> Παιδιιά η Vivodi ευτυχώς επανήλθε στην Κυψέλη


*Εισαι πρακτορας και βαλτος της βιβοδι !!!*

----------


## George978

> *Εισαι πρακτορας και βαλτος της βιβοδι !!!*


χαχαχαχα  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## whitehed

Results from broadband speed test recorded on Tuesday, 29 March 2005, 09:55.
Your Connection
Direction
Actual Speed
True Speed (estimated)

Downstream 281 Kbps (35.1 KB/sec) 303 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
Upstream 109 Kbps (13.6 KB/sec) 117 Kbps (inc. overheads) 

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!!!(τετοιες ωρες συνηθως η ταχυτητα ηταν αθλια) ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΟΜΩΣ......
ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ 256/128 shared LLU

----------


## whitehed

ANTE 100 ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΒΙΒΟΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ.... :Wink:

----------


## George978

αντε γερα για τις 100 σελιδες ρεεεεε

----------


## Barnes

> χαχαχαχα



χεχε  :Mr. Green:  

για να μην λενε οτι ολη την ωρα τους κατηγορουμε , οντως κατι γινετε οχι ομως τιποτα το σπουδαιο ακομα . εχω download 25 και εχω 1024/256

*ΑΑΑ ακουστε και αυτο. απο τοτε που εβαλα την βιβοδι εδω και ενα μηνα δηλαδη στο μοδεμ ελεγε οτι εχω 128/640 sto bandwidth up/down και μου λεγανε οτι ειναι λογο των προβληματων . Σημερα ενας τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι δεν ειχε ρυθμιστει καλα το μοδεμ απο αυτους και οτι οι ταχυτητες που ειχα ηταν οκ τεςπα να μην το σχολιασω για τις ταχυτητες .
Παντως μαγικα μολις το πειραξανε αυτοι απο εκει στο μοδεμ πλεον γραφει 1024/226 σκεψου ουτε 256 λολ και το πινγκ μου στο dns ψιλοεφτιαξε .*Κανενας σωστος , και οχι τεμπελης τεχνικος δουλευει εκει μεσα ????????????????????
γιατι πληρωνεστε ηθελα να ηξερα εφοσον ουτε μια καινουρια συνδεση δεν μπορειτε να ρυθμισετε .

----------


## Cue

Με πήρανε τηλ να μου πούνε ότι η κάρτα μου δεν ισχύει πλέον και πως δε μπορούν να πάρουν τα χρήματα.

Πριν 2 μήνες πάλι με είχανε πάρει και τους είχα εξηγήσει τι έχει γίνει! και πως από τότε τους πληρώνω αδρά μέσω τραπέζης.

-Ξέρετε εδώ γράφει ότι μπλα μπλα.
-Εμένα δε με ενδιαφέρει τι γράφει, εγώ σας λέω πως έχουν τα πράγματα
-Ο προηγούμενος που τα έγραψε μάλλον δεν ενημέρωσε
-Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα δικό σας, όχι δικό μου. Καλό θα ήταν να ελένξετε τις πληρωμές που έχουν γίνει μέσω τραπέζης και αφού δείτε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα να με πάρετε τηλέφωνο.

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑινννννντεεεεεεεεεεεεέ βόδια!  :Neutral: 
Τελειώνει και ο Απρίλης και έφυγααααααααααααα.

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά στο Π.Φάληρο τα ίδια σκατά.
Κατεβάζω από παντού με 5kb/s.Μαγεία!!!!!!!!!!
Σε λίγο τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο να δω τί θα μου πουν οι ψεύτες........

----------


## George978

ασχετο, τουςπηρα τηλεφωνο να μου πουνε αν θα φτιαξουνε το προβλημα με τα freephones , δλδ 0800 κλπ. Ξερετε τι μου ειπανε????















σε μια εβδομαδα θα ειναι ενταξει ! (δε κανω πλακα σοβαρα μιλαω)

----------


## john2gr

Στις 1 Απριλίου και για μια ολόκληρη μέρα θα πετάει (χωρίς σερβιετάκια) η Βιβόδι  :Razz:

----------


## icedfun

OMG

Ακώμα είναι ενεργό αυτό το thread????Απίστευτο (Λές και δεν το περίμενα).

Έτσι για να μην βγώ και ψεύτης,μου ήρθε λογαριασμός 01/02/2005 - 28/02/2005 και είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΟΣ.

ΤΙ?ΠΟΙΟΣ?ΠΟΥ?ΓΙΑΤΙΙΙΙ?

Έτσι απλά,το ζήτησα,έγινε.Συνενοήθηκα 100 φορές απο κοντά και άλλες τόσες απο το τηλέφωνο.Πράγμα που δεν χρειαζόταν να γίνει,αλλα τι άλλο να γινόταν?Και μέσα σε όλα πιστώθηκε και η ACCESS (ΑΡΥΣ vivodi).Φτού τους αλήτες...Φτού φτού και ξανά φτού....

Ντροπή τους που ΔΕΝ με χρέωσαν,Ντροπή τους που με άφησαν να κρατήσω την access με άλλο πάροχο,και ντροπή τους που δεν με έγραψαν στα @@ τους (όπως έχουν κάνει με άλλους).Υπάρχει ο σωστός τρόπος να καταφέρετε τα πάντα.Η γκρίνια και το να περιμένετε ένα θαύμα για πότε θα φτίαξουν όλα,δεν οδηγούν ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.

----------


## Barnes

*Γενικα ολη μερα που εχω ανοιχτο το pc σχεδον παντα κανω Ping -t ολη την ωρα στο πριμαρυ DNS για να βλεπω πως πηγαινει (ολα απο εκει κρινονται) . 

Πριν λιγο κοιταω κατω τον messenger και εκανε επανασυνδεση . Λεω δεν μπορει καποια απο τα κολληματα του θα ειναι ελα ντε που κοιταω το command prompt \ ping Και ειχε κλεισει το internet εντελως !!!!*Αυτο ηταν που ειδα ... ¨



Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=26ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=62

----------


## nxenos

Ποια βελτιωση??εδω και λιγο καιρο ειμαι με forthnet.Απο περιεργεια λοιπον ξαναεβαλα τους ακατανομαστους να δω την υποτιθεμενη αναβαθμιση....πριν απο 5 λεπτα μπηκα με vivodi...σας πληροφοεω τα ιδια χαλια ειναι!αντε,τελη του μηνος την κανω απο την κολοεταιρεια τους...
Υποψη,μενω Κυψελη...

----------


## dtoubi

> OMG
> 
> Ακώμα είναι ενεργό αυτό το thread????Απίστευτο (Λές και δεν το περίμενα).
> 
> Έτσι για να μην βγώ και ψεύτης,μου ήρθε λογαριασμός 01/02/2005 - 28/02/2005 και είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΟΣ.


Ισως Εχει καναντίσει κουραστικό να διαβάζω συνέχεια τα ίδια.Ειναι απλό όπως εγώ και ο icedfun  και πολοί άλλοι εδω μέσα φύγαμε και σταματήσαμε να ασχολούμαστε με αυτό το θέμα....Οποιος ασχοληθεί θα το πετύχει αλλά όποιος περιμένει απο την καρέκλα του να λυθούν όλα, τότε έχασε....

----------


## dp1975

> *
> Πριν λιγο κοιταω κατω τον messenger και εκανε επανασυνδεση . Λεω δεν μπορει καποια απο τα κολληματα του θα ειναι ελα ντε που κοιταω το command prompt \ ping Και ειχε κλεισει το internet εντελως !!!!*


 Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα. Εδώ και πολλές μέρες κάνει ξαφνικά disconnect, πολλές φορές την ημέρα. Kι επειδή έχω και DSLphone, μου κόβεται και το τηλ. την ώρα που μιλάω!
Αύριο θα τους πάρω ένα τηλ. να δω τι γίνεται. Σιγά και μην ξέρουν να μου πουν δλδ (ή αν ξέρουν, να λύσουν το πρόβλημα...) 
Κι εννοείται ότι η ταχύτητα της 384 γραμμής (χαχαχα!) είναι στα αστρονομικά ύψη των 80-150 kpbs εδώ κι εβδομάδες. Από το Δεκέμβριο ως τώρα είναι ζήτημα αν πλησίασε για 2-3 εβδομάδες  την ονομαστική ταχύτητα...

----------


## Barnes

> Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα. Εδώ και πολλές μέρες κάνει ξαφνικά disconnect, πολλές φορές την ημέρα. Kι επειδή έχω και DSLphone, μου κόβεται και το τηλ. την ώρα που μιλάω!
> Αύριο θα τους πάρω ένα τηλ. να δω τι γίνεται. Σιγά και μην ξέρουν να μου πουν δλδ (ή αν ξέρουν, να λύσουν το πρόβλημα...) 
> Κι εννοείται ότι η ταχύτητα της 384 γραμμής (χαχαχα!) είναι στα αστρονομικά ύψη των 80-150 kpbs εδώ κι εβδομάδες. Από το Δεκέμβριο ως τώρα είναι ζήτημα αν πλησίασε για 2-3 εβδομάδες  την ονομαστική ταχύτητα...



Απ οτι φαινεται οτι και συνδεση να εχεις τα 80-150 kbps ειναι στανταρ . Εγω εχω 1024 φιλε και εχω τις ιδιες ταχυτητες με σενα αν σε παρηγορει καθολου αυτο LoL   :Very Happy:

----------


## largo

> *Γενικα ολη μερα που εχω ανοιχτο το pc σχεδον παντα κανω Ping -t ολη την ωρα στο πριμαρυ DNS για να βλεπω πως πηγαινει (ολα απο εκει κρινονται) . 
> 
> Πριν λιγο κοιταω κατω τον messenger και εκανε επανασυνδεση . Λεω δεν μπορει καποια απο τα κολληματα του θα ειναι ελα ντε που κοιταω το command prompt \ ping Και ειχε κλεισει το internet εντελως !!!!*Αυτο ηταν που ειδα ... ¨
> 
> 
> 
> Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=62
> Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=62


Φίλε μου δυστυχώς τα πράγματα έχουν γίνει κόλαση. Σερνομαι και δεν βγαίνω και παντού. Καλά, τοσο άσχετοι είναι οι ανθρωποι και δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν μπορείς να π*δάς τόσους πολλούς για τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα ;

----------


## qstavrosq

Από ότι φαίνεται μπορούν ! Αφού δεν τους έχει πάρει ο διάολος ακόμα μπορούν ! Ερωτώ ! Θα μπορούσε να το κάνει αυτό καμία εταιρία στη Γερμανία; Όχι μόνο θα είχε βάλει λουκέτο αλλά θα έτρεχε και δεν θα προλάβαινε να δίνει αποζημιώσεις !!! Αχ Έλαδίτσα Αχ !

----------


## Xenios

> *Εισαι πρακτορας και βαλτος της βιβοδι !!!*


Επειδή όταν έχω πρόβλημα το δηλώνω και τα 'χώνω' κανονικά το λιγότερο που περίμενα να δω είναι ότι είμαι και ...πράκτορας.

Το θεωρώ αστείο και το προσπερνάω, αλλά θα μου επιτρέψτε να διατυπώσω μια απορία. Ποιος σας εξαναγκάζει να μένετε στην Vivodi και να κλαίτε την κακή σας μοίρα. Δόξα τω θεώ έχουμε δικαίωμα στην επιλογή.

----------


## Barnes

> Επειδή όταν έχω πρόβλημα το δηλώνω και τα 'χώνω' κανονικά το λιγότερο που περίμενα να δω είναι ότι είμαι και ...πράκτορας.
> 
> Το θεωρώ αστείο και το προσπερνάω, αλλά θα μου επιτρέψτε να διατυπώσω μια απορία. Ποιος σας εξαναγκάζει να μένετε στην Vivodi και να κλαίτε την κακή σας μοίρα. Δόξα τω θεώ έχουμε δικαίωμα στην επιλογή.



ελα ρε XEnio χαχαχα !!! δεν σηκωνεις μια πλακα ? πλακα εκανα   :Very Happy:   sorry αν σε πειραξε   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## largo

> Από ότι φαίνεται μπορούν ! Αφού δεν τους έχει πάρει ο διάολος ακόμα μπορούν ! Ερωτώ ! Θα μπορούσε να το κάνει αυτό καμία εταιρία στη Γερμανία; Όχι μόνο θα είχε βάλει λουκέτο αλλά θα έτρεχε και δεν θα προλάβαινε να δίνει αποζημιώσεις !!! Αχ Έλαδίτσα Αχ !


Αυτό που με εντυπωσιάζει είναι ότι ούτε η έγγραφη διαμαρτυρία μου στην Βιβόντι και στην ΕΕΤΤ, βρήκε απολύτως καμία ανταπόκριση.

Και καλά η Βιβόντι, είναι πλεον φανερό ότι αδιαφορεί παντελώς για τους πελάτες της. Αλλά η ΕΕΤΤ, που την πληρώνουμε εμείς οι φορολογούμενοι, τι έκανε ; Μόνο τον σταθμό του Μαστοράκη ήξεραν να κυνηγάνε. 

Ρε γαμώτο, σε τι χώρα ζούμε; Δεν θα φτιάξει ποτέ τίποτα, εστω και λίγο ;

----------


## icedfun

> Επειδή όταν έχω πρόβλημα το δηλώνω και τα 'χώνω' κανονικά το λιγότερο που περίμενα να δω είναι ότι είμαι και ...πράκτορας.
> 
> Το θεωρώ αστείο και το προσπερνάω, αλλά θα μου επιτρέψτε να διατυπώσω μια απορία. Ποιος σας εξαναγκάζει να μένετε στην Vivodi και να κλαίτε την κακή σας μοίρα. Δόξα τω θεώ έχουμε δικαίωμα στην επιλογή.


Αυτά λέω και εγώ και απάντηση δεν παίρνω...

Τον τρόπο για να φύγουν όλοι ΠΡΙΝ τα 6μηνα κλπ κλπ τον ΒΡΗΚΑΜΕ,τον ΕΞΗΓΗΣΑΜΕ και ΦΥΓΑΜΕ (πολλοί που έγραφαν σε αυτό το thread απο την αρχή,δεν είναι πιά στην vivodi).Τώρα άν έχει μείνει ένα "σφιχτό" fan club της vivodi που έχει σχέσεις αγάπης/μίσους με την εταιρία τι να πώ...

Το thread είχε καταντήσει κουραστικό απο παλιά,τώρα απλά έχει γίνει ο τόπος που ο καθένας λέει το παραπονό του αντί να κάνει ότι έκαναν οι προηγούμενοι και να σηκωθεί να ΦΥΓΕΙ.

Επιτέλους ρε παιδιά...Όσοι μένουν αυτή την στιγμή στην vivodi ενώ μπορούν να φύγουν,αυτοί είναι ΘΥΜΑΤΑ.Και η πλάκα είναι οτι το γνωρίζουν...

----------


## papdoux

Πολυ λυπαμαι που ακομα αυτη η εταιρεια ταλαιπωρει τον κοσμο. Πολυ χαιρομαι που εφυγα απο αυτη την ακατανομαστη και βρηκα την ηρεμια μου. Αμα καποιος δεν εχει σοβαρο λογο παραμονης τοτε πρεπει να φυγει...ΤΩΡΑ   :Cool:

----------


## Barnes

Tracing route to adslgr.com [208.53.129.60]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  SpeedTouch.lan [10.0.0.138]
  2    12 ms    10 ms    11 ms  lo0r721vol.vivodi.gr [80.76.42.200]
  3    75 ms    84 ms    19 ms  r721lar_vol.vivodi.gr [80.76.32.225]
  4    32 ms    34 ms   108 ms  r721der_lar.vivodi.gr [80.76.32.221]
  5    38 ms   113 ms    26 ms  fe00r726der.vivodi.gr [80.76.32.34]
  6   100 ms   108 ms   102 ms  80.76.33.242
  7   255 ms   194 ms   220 ms  S1-0-1.LONAR3.London.opentransit.net [193.251.2
2.149]
  8   162 ms   130 ms     *     P2-1.LONBB3.London.opentransit.net [193.251.154
93]
  9   114 ms   111 ms   120 ms  So2-2-0.LONCR1.London.opentransit.net [193.251.
41.105]
 10   122 ms   255 ms   115 ms  P12-0.LONCR3.London.opentransit.net [193.251.24
.169]
 11   105 ms   106 ms   126 ms  Level3-1.GW.opentransit.net [193.251.240.218]
 12   119 ms   129 ms   127 ms  ae-0-56.bbr2.London1.Level3.net [212.187.131.17
]
 13   222 ms   199 ms   214 ms  as-0-0.bbr1.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.68.128.106]
 14   238 ms   224 ms   233 ms  as-1-0.bbr1.Chicago1.Level3.net [64.159.0.237]
 15   832 ms   214 ms   220 ms  ge-1-2-56.car1.Chicago1.Level3.net [4.68.101.16
]
 16     *      263 ms     *     4.79.72.46
 17   522 ms   802 ms   643 ms  209.120.176.2
 18   283 ms   309 ms   228 ms  208.53.129.60

Trace complete.

----------


## Barnes

> Πολυ λυπαμαι που ακομα αυτη η εταιρεια ταλαιπωρει τον κοσμο. Πολυ χαιρομαι που εφυγα απο αυτη την ακατανομαστη και βρηκα την ηρεμια μου. Αμα καποιος δεν εχει σοβαρο λογο παραμονης τοτε πρεπει να φυγει...ΤΩΡΑ


*
Κοιταξτε δεν ειμαι στην βιβοδι πανω απο μηνα επομενως θα αντεξω λιγες μερες ακομα πριν παω στον πΟΤΕ ξανα . Ειμουνα στον πΟΤΕ και η συνδεση 512 που ειχα ηταν σαν 256 και για ping μονιμως πανω απο 160 me packet loss 15% στο ιδιο το DNS δεν συζηταω για server εξωτερικου .
Οτι και να βαλω στην περιοχη μου θα πεσω σε πιταρισμενο dSLAM επομενως αξιζει λιγη αναμονη ακομα ... ετσι δεν ειναι ... ? *

----------


## BoGe

> Αν και το έχω ξαναγράψει πολλοί δεν το είδατε μου φενεται...   
> Ας το πούμε άλλη μια φορά: Είχα πάρει τήλ και μίλησα με κάποιον ΚΑΠΑΤΟ(?) κάπως έτσι τον λένε ό οποίος είναι υπεύθυνος(το διαπίστωσα από τους καλά ενημερωμένους λογαριασμους που έρχονται πάντα στην ώρα τους) για τους λογαριασμούς/λογιστήριο και είπε "ναι οκ sorry για τα προβλήματα αλλά όχι φίλε μου δεν θα γίνει καμία μείωση σε κανένα λογαριασμο"!!!
> Thats all, finito, papala, falimento, kapout...!  
> 
> Και μεταξύ μας για να μή λεμε και Μ@Λ@ΚΙΕΣ αν κάποιος πήρε διαφορετική απάντηση(στην ουσία) από την παραπάνω ΤΟΤΕ να μιλήσει με ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ(που, ποιός και πότε στο είπε) ώστε εγώ αλλά είμαι σίγουρος και άλλοι να ξαναπάρουμε τηλ να ζητήσουμε εξηγήσεις και τα τιάυτα!!!


Σήμερα μίλησα με λογιστήριο
Αφού κοιτάξανε τον λογαριασμό μου, μου είπαν ότι δεν θα υπάρξει χρέωση για 2 μήνες (Φεβροάριο και Μάρτιο)

----------


## kapcom01

Εχω vivodi 384/128 αορίστης διαρκειας...τα παρακάτω αποτελεσματα είναι ψεύτικα. Η πραγματικη μου ταχυτητα είναι 5 φορες χαμηλωτερη....στην καλη κατεβαζω με 1.5kbytes/s

Result
From our server (80.76.39.173) to your terminal (83.171.218.92)
With payload: 256 KB
Download time: 43,54 s
Bandwidth: 47,03 Kbps (5,88 KBps)


Να πάρω τηλεφωνο να την κοψω οσο είναι καιρός??
Σήμερα την έβαλα και τα εχω παρει!!
Στο Περαμα είμαι και η ΟΤΕnet μου παίζει μια χαρα.

----------


## xantho

Ναι γιατί το test αυτό είναι με εσωτερικό server της Vivodi, ενώ εσύ εικάζω κατεβάζει από εξωτερικό :-)

----------


## kapcom01

> Ναι γιατί το test αυτό είναι με εσωτερικό server της Vivodi, ενώ εσύ εικάζω κατεβάζει από εξωτερικό :-)


Α! ωραία να μην ανησυχώ δηλαδή!  :Smile: 

Τι λεμε τώρα! Τι ήθελα και έβαλα vivodi!
Τους πήρα και μου είπαν "υπάρχει πρόβλημα, το διορθώνουμε....πιστεύω σε μια βδομάδα θα είναι εντάξει".

Να το πιστέψω? Από αυτά που διαβάζω εδω μέσα ανέκαθεν έτσι ήταν! Δεν διάβαζα εδώ πρώτα!!!!

----------


## gastone_21

> Να πάρω τηλεφωνο να την κοψω οσο είναι καιρός??
> Σήμερα την έβαλα και τα εχω παρει!!
> Στο Περαμα είμαι και η ΟΤΕnet μου παίζει μια χαρα.


Νομίζω ότι ακόμα και αορίστου χρόνου να έχεις , για να την διακόψεις θα πρέπει να περάσει ένα δίμηνο ... για ψάξου λίγο.

----------


## boss

No Comments

----------


## megahead13

:Thumb Dup:   :Worthy:  Boss

----------


## icedfun

LOL Boss!!!!  :Laughing:  

 :Thumbsup1:

----------


## ipo

Πολύ καλό boss!

----------


## wintech2003

> *Γενικα ολη μερα που εχω ανοιχτο το pc σχεδον παντα κανω Ping -t ολη την ωρα στο πριμαρυ DNS για να βλεπω πως πηγαινει (ολα απο εκει κρινονται) .* 
> 
> *Πριν λιγο κοιταω κατω τον messenger και εκανε επανασυνδεση . Λεω δεν μπορει καποια απο τα κολληματα του θα ειναι ελα ντε που κοιταω το command prompt \ ping Και ειχε κλεισει το internet εντελως !!!!*Αυτο ηταν που ειδα ... ¨
> 
> 
> 
> Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
> Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
> Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
> ...


Αδελφούλη εδώ θα σε μαλώσω... Δεν βλέπεις την IP στο μήνυμα??


```
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
```

*10.0.0.138...*

Που σημαίνει οτι το PC σου εκείνη την ώρα δεν επικοινωνεί ουτε καν με το speedtouch σου.

Συνεπώς το πρόβλημα μάλλον είναι είτε στην κάρτα δικτύου σου είτε στο speedtouch.

Και βλέπω οτι λες για Packet loss και όταν ήσουν στον ΟΤΕ... ένας λόγος παραπάνω να με κάνει να πιστευω οτι το πρόβλημα είναι στην μεριά σου και όχι στου παροχεα.

----------


## Barnes

> Αδελφούλη εδώ θα σε μαλώσω... Δεν βλέπεις την IP στο μήνυμα??
> 
> 
> ```
> Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
> ```
> 
> *10.0.0.138...*
> 
> ...


*Φιλε ευχαριστω , οντως δεν το ειχα παρατηρησει*  :Very Happy:  

Θα τα τσεκαρω ολα τωρα , και αν οντως φτιαξει να επικοινωνησουμε να σε κερασω μπυρες !!! ..   :Mr. Green:  

Ελπιζω να μην φταιει η *motherboard* και να ειναι το *modem* . Αν ειναι το modem τι modem μου προτεινεις να παρω ...

----------


## icedfun

Barnes : Αν έχεις το Speedtouch 530 (δώρο απο τους ακατονόμαστους) σβήσε όσα έχουν κάνει μέσα,γιατί τα έχουν κάνει ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ.Invalid phonebook και άλλες χίλιες δυό βλακείες....Απο τότε που το έκανα με δικό μου configuration και QOS,πήγαινε αστέρι....Δύσκολο το κόβω να είναι on-board ethernet το πρόβλημα...

----------


## wolfy

BOSS   :Respekt:  

XAXAXA*XA*XAXAXAXA 

*Παιδιά φτιάξτε ένα θέμα με τέτοιου είδους φωτογραφίες, σχετικές με το χάλι της ΒιΒΟΔΙ, για να μην χαθούν μέσα στα χιλιάδες μηνύματα αυτού του τοπικ*

----------


## Cafeeine

Ακόμα καλύτερα, υπάρχει ήδη θέμα με αστείες φωτογραφίες για να μπούνε εκεί

----------


## wolfy

Cafeeine γεροντοκαψούρα με την Ντάϊζη απο τους Ντιούκς;;;;;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cafeeine

:Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  
Τα κλασικά δεν πρέπει να ξεχνιούνται, ούτε να παραμελούνται  
Η Νταίζη και η Μπόνι (Μπορείς να μου θυμηθείς απο πού είναι αυτή) με είχαν κολλημένο στο γυαλί

----------


## wolfy

Αυτά έβλεπα, Νταϊζη με σορτσάκι μλπουτζίν, και μπήκα πρόωρα στην εφηβεία!!!    :Very Happy:   :Cool:  

Δεν θυμάμαι από που ήταν η Μπόνι! Για βοήθα λίγο...

Μήπως είμαστε οφφ τόπικ;

----------


## Cafeeine

> Μήπως είμαστε οφφ τόπικ;


Μπα, οι ωραίες γυναίκες είναι πάντα On topic   :Very Happy:  
Να και η Μπόνι απο τον Ιππότη της Ασφάλτου

----------


## Cafeeine

Πάντως για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα της Vivodi, δεν έχω παρατηρήσει πρόβλημα στην συνδεσή μου το τελευταίο 24ωρο. Συνδέομαι με 25-29Κβ

----------


## chatasos

> Αδελφούλη εδώ θα σε μαλώσω... Δεν βλέπεις την IP στο μήνυμα??
> 
> 
> ```
> Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
> ```
> 
> *10.0.0.138...*
> 
> ...


Συγνώμη που σας τα χαλάω, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως αν o barnes κάνει ping στον dns server (=80.76.32.10) τότε το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα σημαίνει ότι απλά ο gateway (=10.0.0.138) του απαντάει ότι δεν μπορεί να τον βρει (τον dns server). Φυσικά μετά από λίγο τον βρίσκει.
Αν το 10.0.0.138 ήταν *unreachable*, τότε δεν θα μπορούσε και να απαντήσει (*Reply from* 10.0.0.138...)  :Wink:

----------


## wintech2003

:Embarassed:  _Βρε ανθρωπε και εσυ γιατι δεν μου το είπες με ενα pm πρώτα... ρομπα έγινα..._ 

Πεινουσα εκεινη την ωρα φαινεται... lol... μ'αρεσει που είπα: "Μα καλα δεν βλέπεις τι λεει?"

χαχχαααχαχ

anyway sorry, chatasos εχεις φυσικά απόλυτο δίκιο.

οπότε άκυρο αυτό που σου είπα Barnes...  :Rolling Eyes:  

Απο Δευτέρα σκάσε μύτη με κανεναν καλάζνικοφ στα γραφεία της Vivodi και βάρα όποιον βρείς  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dtoubi

Τι έγινε παιδία να υποθέσω ότι όλοι είσαστε complet από σήμερα και δεν απαντάει κανένας  ;

----------


## ronaldinio

REPORT:
Ν. Ηράκλειο, Full Vivodi, σύνδεση 256/128, οι ταχύτητες επανήλθαν στο ακέραιο!

Όσοι θέλετε να είστε σίγουροι ότι έχετε καλή ταχύτητα: ψάξτε ένα ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό από το Winamp, από αυτούς που βαράνε όλη μέρα, και συνδεθείτε με κάποιον που εκπέμπει από 192 kbps και πάνω. Αν στο πρώτο λεπτό δεν σας κάνει διακοπές, η γραμμή σας επανήλθε πλήρως.

----------


## Xenios

Ελαβα σήμερα από την Vivodi μια επιστολή με την οποία ζητάνε συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία μας και σε ανταπόδωση μας μηδενίζουν τους λογαριασμούς Μαρτίου Απριλίου. 

Καμιά φορά η δημόσια γκρίνια μέσα από τις σελίδες της adslgr.com πιάνει τόπο, αρκεί να κάνουμε αιτιολογημένη κριτική και να μην το παίζουμε σαν μανιάτισες μοιρολογίστρες :-)

----------


## Barnes

και εμενα επανηλθαν καπως αλλα οχι FULL ...

----------


## ipo

Καλή τύχη παιδιά.

Ελπίζω να βελτιωθεί η Vivodi και να ξεπεράσει τον ΟΤΕ σε ποιότητα και διαθεσιμότητα υπηρεσιών, ώστε να αποκτήσουμε επιτέλους έναν σοβαρό εναλακτικό πάροχο γραμμών. Διότι όσο ο ΟΤΕ είναι μόνος του, δεν πρόκειται να βελτιώσει τις υπηρεσίες του.

Πάντως με όσα έχω ακούσει, θα συνεχίσω να είμαι επιφυλακτικός. Αν με τον καιρό η Vivodi αποδείξει ότι σέβεται τους πελάτες της, ίσως αρχίσω να την υποστηρίζω.

Αντίστοιχες ελπίδες τρέφω για την Telepassport και τις αναμενόμενες Teledome και Tellas.

----------


## BoGe

> Αντίστοιχες ελπίδες τρέφω για την Telepassport και τις αναμενόμενες Teledome και Tellas.


Μυ φαίνεται η Teledome δίνει και τώρα ακόμα FULL, καλά για την Tellas εδώ και χρόνια ακούμε ότι ΘΑ βάλουν.

----------


## George978

που το λεει οτι δινει η teledome full ?
Ρωταω γιατι δεν ξερω

----------


## BoGe

> που το λεει οτι δινει η teledome full ?
> Ρωταω γιατι δεν ξερω


Κάπου το είχα δεν αλλά δεν είμαι σύγουρος, μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## polakis

Ρε παιδιά η αναβάθμιση τελείωσε αλλά εγώ γιατί εξακολουθώ να σέρνομαι?
Τί στο διάολο γίνεται επιτέλους???????

----------


## ipo

Δεν δίνει ακόμα δικές της γραμμές η Teledome. Μόνο το κλασσικό πακέτο χονδρικής μίσθωσης από τον ΟΤΕ.

Καλύτερα όμως μείνετε μακριά από αυτό.

Όμως προσφέρει τις φτηνότερες (με διαφορά!) 384/128 kbps προσβάσεις στο διαδίκτυο.

http://www.teledome.gr/%281B7A17C4E0...id=2058&nt=103

----------


## ronaldinio

Εκεί που θα μπορέσουν να παίξουν μπάλα οι ιδιωτικές είναι με τα πλήρη πακέτα τηλεφωνίας + internet όλα σε ένα! Όταν δηλαδή θα έχουν ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα. Εκεί θα μπορεί η κάθε εταιρία να πουλήσει όπως θέλει το δικό της (πλέον) προιόν και οι τιμές θα γκρεμοτσακιστούν. Αλλά μέχρι τότε... το φτηνότερο πακέτο παραμένει της Vivo 256/128 γραμμή + 2 γραμμές VoDSL = 50 Ευρώ

----------


## George978

ξεκολησα για τα καλα , ετσι ειναι τις τελευταιες 15 ωρες

----------


## marlboro-gr

Παιδια Τι Γινετε Με Την Βοδι? Εγω Ειμαι Με Βοδι Μεσο Οτε Και Σημερα Σερνομε Οσο Ποτε..
25/95.. Αληθευει Οτι Σε Πολλουσ Εστροσε Ή Ενα Ακομη Δουλεμα????????????

----------


## nxenos

Και γω φιλαρακι ειμαι με forthnet και ξανεβαλα για λιγο τα βοδια να δω πως παει,αλλα το ιδιο χαλι μαυρο.Ειμαι και γω μεσω ΟΤΕ.Φυσικα την ξαναεβγαλα και επανηλθα στα φυσιολογικα μου με την forthnet.. 
μενω κυψελη...

----------


## whitehed

Σημερα μου ερθε και εμενα η επιστολη...  :Very Happy:   ενω εδω και τρεις μερες ειμαι σε Full ταχυτητες φαινεται οτι η περιβοητη αναβαθμιση τελειωσε....  :Cool:   ΙΔΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ....

Results from broadband speed test recorded on Monday, 04 April 2005, 17:20.
Your Connection
Direction
Actual Speed
True Speed (estimated)

Downstream 281 Kbps (35.1 KB/sec) 303 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
Upstream 109 Kbps (13.6 KB/sec) 117 Kbps (inc. overheads) 

ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ 256/128 shared LLU

----------


## ipo

> Αλλά μέχρι τότε... το φτηνότερο πακέτο παραμένει της Vivo 256/128 γραμμή + 2 γραμμές VoDSL = 50 Ευρώ


Με full LLU 256/128 kbps (ώστε να μην πληρώνεις το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ) σου έρχεται πράγματι 51 ευρώ/μήνα με τον Φ.Π.Α.. Αν πάρεις shared LLU γλυτώνεις 3,5 ευρώ από Vivodi, αλλά βάζεις 13,5 ευρώ από ΟΤΕ, άρα 61 ευρώ/μήνα συνολικά.


Για να δούμε και το πακέτο του ΟΤΕ.

13,5 ευρώ το πάγιο της PSTN,  23,7 ευρώ το πάγιο της γραμμής 384/128, 20 ευρώ το πάγιο της πρόσβασης 384/128 από Teledome. Συνολικά 57,2 ευρώ/μήνα με τον Φ.Π.Α. για γραμμή 384/128 και μία τηλεφωνική γραμμή (με ακριβότερες χρεώσεις από το DSLPHONE της Vivodi).

Στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ η ταχύτητα πρόσβασης είναι μεγαλύτερη, ενώ αν κάποιος εκμεταλλευτεί τις εκάστοτε προσφορές των ISP μπορεί να κερδίσει πολύ περισσότερα. Π.χ. αντί για 20 ευρώ/μήνα να δίνει 12,7 ανά μήνα με τον Φ.Π.Α. στον ISP για πρόσβαση 256/128 kbps (ακριβώς τόσο ήταν η περσινή προσφορά της HOL).

Πιστεύω ότι τα πακέτα είναι συγκρίσιμα. Η Vivodi θα ήταν καλύτερη αν παρείχε ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες. Αλλά αυτό δεν ισχύει. Οπότε ο ΟΤΕ παραμένει καλύτερος (όχι όμως καλός!) και όχι σημαντικά ακριβότερος από τη Vivodi.

Η Telepassport έχει ελάχιστη πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη, οπότε δεν ασχολούμαι μαζί της. Καλύτερα όμως έτσι, παρά να κάνει το λάθος της Vivodi, δηλαδή να αρχίσει να δίνει γραμμές και προσβάσεις χωρίς να έχει την απαραίτητη υποδομή.

Άντε να μπει και κανένας άλλος πάροχος γραμμών στο παιχνίδι...

----------


## aguila21

Μπορεί κάποιος να πάει σε άλλη εταιρεία χωρίς να έχει τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο του έστω και αν πληρώσει τους εναπομείναντες μήνες στην Βιβοντι;Μου έχει μείνει 1 μηνας και θέλω να φύγω.Απόψε μου έβγαλε την ψυχή να μπορέσω να μπω σε κάποιες σελίδες και δεν πάει άλλο.Αν ξέρετε πείτε να εξαφανιστώ.

----------


## dtoubi

> Μπορεί κάποιος να πάει σε άλλη εταιρεία χωρίς να έχει τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο του έστω και αν πληρώσει τους εναπομείναντες μήνες στην Βιβοντι;Μου έχει μείνει 1 μηνας και θέλω να φύγω.Απόψε μου έβγαλε την ψυχή να μπορέσω να μπω σε κάποιες σελίδες και δεν πάει άλλο.Αν ξέρετε πείτε να εξαφανιστώ.



Κοίταξε λίγο το thread και θα βρεις ακριβώς τον τρόπο για να φύγεις.Θα δεις ότι πολλοι απο εμάς ήδη έχουμε αφήσει μακριά την περιπέτεια που λέγεται βιβο και περνάμε το χρόνο μας με ποιο παραγωγικά πράγματα...

----------


## ronaldinio

"με ακριβότερες χρεώσεις από το DSLPHONE της Vivodi"

Το θέμα είναι ότι με 500 λεπτά το μήνα free calls στην Ελλάδα, δεν έχω ανέβει ποτέ πάνω από τα 50 κάτι ευρώ / μήνα. Δηλ. πληρώνω μόνο το πάγιο. That's it!

----------


## Barnes

Απο το μεσημερι ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ τρελα και καλα θα κανει η ΒΙΒΟΔΙ να τελειωσει αυτον τον εφιαλτη γιατι θα τους παρει ΟΛΟΥΣ Ο ΔΙΑΟΛΟΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*ΔΩΣΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΤΟ BANDWIDTH ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## aguila21

Ήδη έστειλα Fax για διακοπή και δοκιμάζω Demo της forthnet.Καμιά σχέση.Εχθές και το πρωί μου έβγαλε την ψυχή για να μπορέσω να μπω σε μια σελίδα.Τώρα πετάω!Θα το πιέσω για να φύγω και αν μου φέρουν αντίρηση έχω τα επιχειρήματα έτοιμα...

----------


## xantho

> Ήδη έστειλα Fax για διακοπή και δοκιμάζω Demo της forthnet.Καμιά σχέση.Εχθές και το πρωί μου έβγαλε την ψυχή για να μπορέσω να μπω σε μια σελίδα.Τώρα πετάω!Θα το πιέσω για να φύγω και αν μου φέρουν αντίρηση έχω τα επιχειρήματα έτοιμα...


Δοκίμασε πλέον να βγάλεις τον Proxy. πηγαίνει πάρα πολύ καλά χωρίς αυτόν ο οποίος πολλές φορές κολάει

----------


## Xenios

> Παιδια Τι Γινετε Με Την Βοδι? Εγω Ειμαι Με Βοδι Μεσο Οτε Και Σημερα Σερνομε Οσο Ποτε..
> 25/95.. Αληθευει Οτι Σε Πολλουσ Εστροσε Ή Ενα Ακομη Δουλεμα????????????


Θα με πουν πάλι πράκτορα της Vivo :-) αλλά (ας κάνουμε και τον σταυρό μας)
δείχνει να πηγαινει πολύ ικανοποιητικά.

Α επίσης και η γραμμή μου είναι vivodi.

----------


## aguila21

> Δοκίμασε πλέον να βγάλεις τον Proxy. πηγαίνει πάρα πολύ καλά χωρίς αυτόν ο οποίος πολλές φορές κολάει


Δε χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ proxy.Μια φορά που τον έβαλα δε με ικανοποίησε

----------


## zaz

Ακούω από πολλούς ότι έχει φτιάξει η σύνδεση αλλά εμένα τίποτα ακόμα. Έχω access μέσω ΟΤΕ και μετά από επικοινωνία με τη Βιβοδι μου είπαν" να κάνω υπομονή 2 μέρες ακόμα γιατί πρέπει να λυθεί κάτι με τον ΟΤΕ"...Τι να λυθεί? Ο κόμπος της σύνδεσης? Έλεος...
Υπάρχει κανείς με access από Οτε που να λειτουργεί ΟΚ η σύνδεση του?

----------


## ok_computer

παντως και εγω βλεπω μια καλη βελιτιωση απο 20 στα 25 σταθερα στο emule με 256

----------


## zaz

> παντως και εγω βλεπω μια καλη βελιτιωση απο 20 στα 25 σταθερα στο emule με 256


 οk_computer είσαι με access από ΟΤΕ?

----------


## imported_muhaha

> Ακούω από πολλούς ότι έχει φτιάξει η σύνδεση αλλά εμένα τίποτα ακόμα. Έχω access μέσω ΟΤΕ και μετά από επικοινωνία με τη Βιβοδι μου είπαν" να κάνω υπομονή 2 μέρες ακόμα γιατί *πρέπει να λυθεί κάτι με τον ΟΤΕ*"...Τι να λυθεί? Ο κόμπος της σύνδεσης? Έλεος...
> Υπάρχει κανείς με access από Οτε που να λειτουργεί ΟΚ η σύνδεση του?



Αν λυθεί αυτό το κάτι θα αποκτήσουμε και μεις με ΑΡΥΣ αξοπρεπή υπηρεσία. Ξέρουν τι λένε και νομίζω ότι ξέρω γιατί παίρνουν πρωτοβουλία. Μη σας εκπλήξει στο μέλλον κίνηση για διάθεση του dslphone πάνω από ΑΡΥΣ.

Για να δούμε, θα στρώσει επιτέλους δίκτυο η vivodi;

----------


## Barnes

*To Δυκτιο της ΒΙΒΟΔΙ πριν λιγο σε Ping στο DNS !!!!!!!!!

Υπαρχει καποιος να μου πει τι στο διαολο συμβαινει !!!!!!!!????!!!!!!   *  




Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.0.0.138: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=359ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=497ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=682ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=489ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=580ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=473ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=663ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=1396ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=1089ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=393ms TTL=62

----------


## Barnes

*ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ !!!!!!!!!!*




Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=583ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=1149ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=1936ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=1744ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=26ms TTL=62
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=1751ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=1712ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=2076ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=961ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=2399ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=3103ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=78ms TTL=62
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=1178ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=2580ms TTL=62


______________________________



Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=2744ms TTL=6
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=2425ms TTL=6
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=720ms TTL=62
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=4155ms TTL=6
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=384ms TTL=62
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=3976ms TTL=6
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=2570ms TTL=6
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=2331ms TTL=6
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=62
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=317ms TTL=62
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=62
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

----------


## ok_computer

οκ να ρωτησω και ας ειναι λαθος....
μηπως κατεβαζεις τιποτα ? spyware,adaware...ola ενταξει?
Γιατι δε μπορω να καταλαβω...εγω εχω ping στη vivodi.gr με 5ms

----------


## ok_computer

ειμαι με access vivodi παρεπιπτωντος

----------


## whitehed

5!!!! ή 50??? εμενα με shared vivo δεν το εχω δει ποτε κατω απο 48  :Sad:

----------


## Geras

εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα το σπιτι μου ειναι 1 χλμ κοντα στο DSLAM Πατησιων κατεβαζω μεσο ορο 24 και τα βραδια φτανει και 30 δοκιμαστε αυτο το τεστ για ταχυτητα http://bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/  ----> 210 Kbits εβγαλα  :Very Happy:    με  256/128

----------


## ok_computer

φυσικα με 5!!
Πανω κατω λες και ειναι στο δικτυο σου!!!

----------


## polakis

Εγώ παιδιά είμαι με vivo μέσω ΟΤΕ και σήμερα σέρνομαι χειρότερα από κάθε άλλη φορά.΄
Έχω 384 και κατεβάζω με λιγότερο από 1kb/s!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Είναι για γέλια η κατάσταση τελικά.
Αναβάθμιση του κώλου.Μας κοροιδεύουν ομαδικώς......
Βαριέμαι πια να τους πάρω και τηλέφωνο.......

----------


## andreasp

Οποιοι εχετε προβλημα, γιατι δεν την κοβετε?
Εμενα γενικα πηγαινε καλα, αλλα χρησιμοποιητε για δουλεια, οποτε θελω απροβληματιστη , σταθερη και συνεχομενη προσβαση στο Internet.
Πράγμα που η Vivodi δεν μπορεσε να μου προσφερει, ετσι οπως υποχρεουνταν.
Ευχομαι στο μελλον να βελτιωθει και γιατι οχι να ξανασυνεργαστουμε.
Συνδεθηκα πριν 15-20 μερες με εξαμηνο συμβολαιο.
Πριν απο 3 μερες εστειλα ενα Fax και ζητησα την αμεση διακοπη της συνδεσης μου.
Σημερα το απογευμα αποσυνδεθηκα.
Αν το μονο που κανετε ειναι να παιρνετε τηλεφωνο και να κλαιγεστε, τοτε δεν γινεται τιποτα.
Πρεπει να ξερεις τι εχεις υπογραψει και τι υποχρεουνται να σου προσφερουν.
Απο την στιγμη που δεν το προσφερουν, δεν υπαρχει κανενα συμβολαιο που να μπορει να τους καλυψει.
Απλα και ευκολα!

Forthnet? ή Otenet? 

Γραμμη εννοειτε μονος μου απο τον ΟΤΕ ετσι ωστε να μπορω να κανω οτι θελω.

To Dsl την Ν.Ιωνια πως παει με Forthnet? Εχει κανεις?

----------


## aroutis

Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.32.10: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=61

----------


## aroutis

adreasp, σωστός. Εγώ έχω static 512 και στον 1 1/2 χρόνο, συνολικά 4 φορές είχα downtime και συνολικά αν βάλεις όλες τις φορές είναι λιγότερες της μίας μερας. Είναι και ο λόγος που δεν την αλλάζω.

Από κει και πέρα συμβουλεύω όποιον έχει πρόβλημα να πάει σε κάποιον άλλον provider (υπάρχουν αρκετοί).
--
Α.

----------


## slipknot666

Παιδια Εχω Φιλο Τεχνικο Στη Vivodi Και Ολοι Οσοι Ειναι Shared Kai Full Στην Αθηνα Παιζουν Αψογα Οι Μονοι Που Μενουν Να Φτιαχτουν Ειναι Οσοι Πεφτουν Πατησιων Ειναι Θεμα Κομβου Και Οι Οσοι Ειναι  Μεσω Οτε Μεχρι Τη Δευτερα Θα Ειναι Κι Αυτοι Τζαμι  :Cool:

----------


## polakis

Ρε φίλε από το στόμα σου και στου Θεού το αυτί!!!!!!!
Σέρνομαι μέσω ΟΤΕ και βαρέθηκα.........
Δεν αντέχω άλλο, έλεος.
Και δεν μπορώ να φύγω κιόλας

----------


## catfish

Μακάρι.. τουλάχιστο οι 2 μήνες δωρεάν να μην πάνε στην αχρηστία.. Εγώ εδώ και μια βδομάδα ζω με τα demo άλλων εταιριών..

----------


## Cue

10 ημέρες μετά την υποτιθέμενη αναβάθμιση και ακόμα έχω ταχύτητες ISDN. 
Δεν έχω πια την δύναμη να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο αφού ξέρω από πριν τι θα μου πούνε.

Περιμένω να περάσει και αυτός ο μήνας (ο 6ος ευτυχώς) και την κάνω με ελαφρά.
Προσωπικά δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος από τους χειρισμούς που έκανε η Vivodi.

----------


## Kalithea

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και σε όλες σας.
Απο 12 Ιανουαρίου είμαι συνδεδεμένος με τη Βιβόδι και τίποτα ΔΕΝ έχει αλλάξει. Τα ίδια χάλια έχει ακόμα. Δεν ξέρω ποιοί είναι καλύτερα τώρα αλλά εγώ ΔΕΝ έχω τις ταχύτητες μιας 384/128.

Vivodi Sucks!

----------


## freelove

ειναι για κλαματα ι βιβοδι.

απο εξαρχεια κανεις?

----------


## sdikr

> ειναι για κλαματα ι βιβοδι.
> 
> απο εξαρχεια κανεις?


Ρε παιδια συγνώμη,  κατεβάζεις με 42 και λες οτι είναι για κλάματα;

----------


## freelove

> Ρε παιδια συγνώμη,  κατεβάζεις με 42 και λες οτι είναι για κλάματα;


που διαβαζες κυριε sdikr οτι κατεβαζο με 42.

με 35 λεω σε ολα μου τα ποστ

----------


## largo

> 10 ημέρες μετά την υποτιθέμενη αναβάθμιση και ακόμα έχω ταχύτητες ISDN. 
> Δεν έχω πια την δύναμη να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο αφού ξέρω από πριν τι θα μου πούνε.
> 
> Περιμένω να περάσει και αυτός ο μήνας (ο 6ος ευτυχώς) και την κάνω με ελαφρά.
> Προσωπικά δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος από τους χειρισμούς που έκανε η Vivodi.


Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι. Απο τον Οκτώβριο 2004 και μέχρι τα μέσα Ιανουαρίου 2005 ήμουν ευχαριστημένος απο την σύνδεση μου με την Vivodi, αν εξαιρέσεις μια διπλοχρέωση.

Απο τα μέσα του Ιανουαρίου και για δύο μήνες ήταν μια κόλαση. Παρα τις διαμαρτυρίες μου, γραπτώς και με κοινοποίηση σε ΕΕΤΤ, δεν έλαβα μέχρι σήμερα απάντηση. Μόνο μια γενική επιστολή για δωρεάν δύο μήνες, που προφανώς στάλθηκε σε όλους.

Εδώ και 15 περίπου ημέρες φαίνεται να έχει διορθωθεί η κατάσταση. Μόνο κάτι ξαφνικές πτώσεις για μερικά λεπτά υπάρχουν, καθώς και προβλήματα με τους DNS της Vivodi. Οι ταχύτητες είναι όπως πριν το πρόβλημα.

Περιοχή μου το Μαρούσι


Κώστας

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά μένω Π.Φάληρο κι έχω Vivodi μέσω ΟΤΕ.Εδώ και 4 μήνες σέρνομαι από ταχύτητες.
Μετά από τόση υπομονή περιμένω το τέλος της αναβάθμισης.Τελειώνει η αναβάθμιση,σέρνομαι πάλι.
Παίρνω τηλέφωνο.Αυτοί που είναι μέσω ΟΤΕ υπομονή λίγες μέρες ακόμη και θα πιάσετε φουλ ταχύτητες.
Πέρασαν 15 μέρες περίπου από τότε και ιδού ηταχύτητά μου σήμερα Δευτέρα 18 Απριλίου 17.30 το απόγευμα:
click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 139.37Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 98.93kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link
Πρέπει να ντρέπονται οι παλιοψεύτες............
Τον Δικηγόρομου παρακαλώ................

----------


## polakis

Και καπάκι παραθέτω την ταχύτητα μου με ντέμο της forthnet:
click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 143.10Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 314.12kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Μια ανθρώπινη ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον...........
VIVODI αίσχος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polakis

Και μετά από μία ώρα ιδού η ταχύτητά μου αυτή την στιγμή........
click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 143.10Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 374.12kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Ντροπή στη Vivodi και πάλι.........

----------


## bk

Welcome to Vivodi club.
Είμαι συνδρομητής από τον Ιούλιο 2004 και για 9 μήνες δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα εκτός από λίγες μέρες του Ιανουαρίου αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Εδώ όμως και 2-3 μέρες παρατήρησα το απόγευμα μόνο πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες 6-7kb με Vivodi shared 256kb.
Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα σήμερα μαζί τους μου είπαν ότι το DS-LAM της Καβάλας είναι γεμάτο, κάνουν αναβάθμιση bandwidth και μέχρι το τέλος Απριλίου θα φτιάξει η κατάσταση.

----------


## Cue

εδώ τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες έπιανα full speed και τώρα πάλι τα ίδια...





> μέχρι το τέλος Απριλίου θα φτιάξει η κατάσταση.


μήνα στο μήνα, βλέπω να φτάνουμε τέλος του έτους πλάκα πλάκα!
Από τον Γενάρη τραβάει αυτό το story...

----------


## icedfun

Η λύση στο πρόβλημά σας :

Βάλτε το γνωστό "bang your head here"  κοντά στο router/modem....ίσως κάτι να γίνει....

Αχ,ρε άτιμη κοινωνία...

----------


## Barnes

δεν υπαρχει λυση ! 

α icedfun για τσεκαρε το λινκ απο την υπογραφη μου και νοιωσε και εσυ το θαυμα ....  :Very Happy:  


Mouahahahahahaaa!!!

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά μετά από 4 μήνες και βάλε σέρνομαι ακόμα.
Κατεβάζω από παντού με 5-15 Kb/s μέγιστο και γενικότερα η γραμμή μου είναι χάλια.
Πήρα τώρα τηλ. και μου είπαν ότι η αναβάθμιση έχει τελειώσει αλλά υπάρχουν ακόμη κάποια προβλήματα με την κατανομή bandwith στους πελάτες!!!!!!!!!
Μέσα στην Μ.Εβδομάδα όλα θα είναι τέλεια μου λέει!!!!!!!!!
Αν,λέει, μέχρι την Μ.Τετάρτη δεν έχω φουλ ταχύτητες να ξαναπάρω........

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑ

Φοβεροί είναι οι τύποι.........

----------


## john2gr

Κάτι ξέραμε όταν από τα Χριστούγεννα λέγαμε καλό Πάσχα (είχαμε πει και μέχρι το καλοκαίρι,τι λέτε θα τραβήξει μέχρι τότε η ιστορία?).Τι να πεις........

----------


## Cue

Πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να αρχίσουμε τα στοιχήματα.

Μεγάλη Βδομάδα, 4.00
Ανάσταση, 3.00 (ναι μικρότερο λόγω της ημέρας!)
Μετά το Πάσχα, 2.50
Καλοκαίρι, 1.40
Από Σεπτέμβρη, 1.15

 :Razz:

----------


## Barnes

> Παιδιά μετά από 4 μήνες και βάλε σέρνομαι ακόμα.
> Κατεβάζω από παντού με 5-15 Kb/s μέγιστο και γενικότερα η γραμμή μου είναι χάλια.
> Πήρα τώρα τηλ. και μου είπαν ότι η αναβάθμιση έχει τελειώσει αλλά υπάρχουν ακόμη κάποια προβλήματα με την κατανομή bandwith στους πελάτες!!!!!!!!!
> Μέσα στην Μ.Εβδομάδα όλα θα είναι τέλεια μου λέει!!!!!!!!!
> Αν,λέει, μέχρι την Μ.Τετάρτη δεν έχω φουλ ταχύτητες να ξαναπάρω........
> 
> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑ
> 
> Φοβεροί είναι οι τύποι.........



Πεστους οτι αμα μεχρι την μεγαλη παρασκευη δεν γινουν τα πραγματα αντι για τον χριστο θα δουνε το εαυτο τους σταυρομενο ! χεχεχε!

Barnes Out ...!   :Mr. Green:

----------


## polakis

Θαύμα ή τυχαίο γεγονός?
Έφτιαξε η Vivo την γραμμή μου?
Κοιτάξτε το τεστ στην 384 γραμμή μου μέσω ΟΤΕ Κυριακή προς Δευτέρα 3 η ώρα το πρωί...
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 143.12Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 383.28kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

Τυχαίο λόγω της προχωρημένης ώρας και μέρας ή κάτι κινείται επιτέλους?
Πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου πιάνω τέτοια ταχύτητα......
Λέτε?
Ιδωμεν........

----------


## polakis

Τελικά έφτασε η Μ.Τρίτη και η ταχύτητα στην 384 γραμμή μου μέσω ΟΤΕ είναι:
click START to re-test
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 140.32Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 217.10kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

Μετά από 4,5 μήνες υπομονής μου δίνουν αυτό όλη μέρα???????
Ούτε κάν μία 300αρα σε ταχύτητα????????
ΝΤΡΟΠΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΕΛΕΟΣ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΕΣ
Αύριο Μ.Τετάρτη τους παίρνω τηλ όπως μου είχαν πει για να τους ξεχέσω...........
Τί έγινε?Είστε όλοι οκ και δεν διαμαρτύρεται κανείς?

----------


## gastone_21

εγώ είμαι οκ , οπότε κάνε ότι θές .

Gastone_21

----------


## aposthess

OXI AΠΛΟΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΨΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ 6μηνη ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ ΕΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΙ 
ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΙΚΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ (40-42) ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ !!!

----------


## aposthess

Μην Ξεχνατε Οτι Με Τα Χρηματα Σασ Μποριται Να Πατε
Οπου Θελεται !!ελευθερη Αγορα Αυτο Νομιζω Η Τησ Vivo
Το Ξεχασανε!!!

----------


## ubikk

εγω ειμαι ok . με 256/128 full llu ολα ειναι καλα τωρα και πιανω ~27 Kb/s σταθερα

----------


## BoGe

> εγω ειμαι ok . με 256/128 full llu ολα ειναι καλα τωρα και πιανω ~27 Kb/s σταθερα


Full llu OK, σταθερά όλο το 24ωρο

----------


## sdikr

> εγω ειμαι ok . με 256/128 full llu ολα ειναι καλα τωρα και πιανω ~27 Kb/s σταθερα


τώρα αυτή την στιγμή;

----------


## icedfun

όλα είναι καλα τώρα (οπότε μιλάει γενικά) αλλιώς θα έλεγε και τωρα  :Very Happy:  

Αν κατάλαβα καλά ΤΕΛΟΣ τα προβλήματα?

----------


## ubikk

χτες το βραδυ πριν κοιμηθω και σημερα το πρωι πριν παω δουλεια. Σε καμμια ωρα θα κανω edit το ποστ να επιβεβαιωσω

----------


## cflour

Απο τις 6 Απριλιου εχουν φτιαξει παρα πολυ τα πραγματα(για μενα)...Τωρα ανοιγουν οι σελιδες αμεσως, απο http πιανει πανω απο 40kb/sec το 90% των περιπτωσεων,και απο bit το ιδιο...Ακομα και απο ftp που πριν επιανα μετα βιας 7-8 kb/sec τωρα σε πολλες περιπτωσεις εχω πιασει πανω απο 25 εως και 40....Καμια φορα σε bit kai http εχει πιασει και 48 και 49 και 50(το 50 για 3-4 δευτερολεπτα)....Ειμαι απο Ηρακλειο...Νομιζω DSLAM Κνωσσου...(το τηλ αρχιζει 2810 237...)!!
Α επισης απο Μαρτιο δεν μου εχει ερθει καμια ειδοποιηση ουτε λογαριασμος απο Vivodi...
Ayta...

----------


## melin

εγω σερνομαι δυστυχως και εχω κανει αιτηση διακοπης.Δυστυχως δεν μου εχει διακοπει ακομη.Μηπως γνωριζετε τι τροπο μπορω να μετελθω προκειμενου να επισπευθει η διακασια διακοπης χωρις να μπλοκαρισθει η τηλεφωνικη μου συνδεση.Περιοχη ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ θεσσαλονικης.Ευχαριστω  :Evil:

----------


## BoGe

> εγω σερνομαι δυστυχως και εχω κανει αιτηση διακοπης.Δυστυχως δεν μου εχει διακοπει ακομη.Μηπως γνωριζετε τι τροπο μπορω να μετελθω προκειμενου να επισπευθει η διακασια διακοπης χωρις να μπλοκαρισθει η τηλεφωνικη μου συνδεση.Περιοχη ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ θεσσαλονικης.Ευχαριστω


Τέλος εκάστοτε μηνός γίνονται οι διακοπές

----------


## aposthess

Στηλε ενα Φαχ και πες τους για την μη παροχη υπερεσιων και οτι θελεις να διακοψης.
Εμενα μετα απο διο βδομαδες δικοπικε η 6μηνη συμβαση.Βεβαια τους ειπα οτι θελω να κρατισω
το μοντεμ τουσ εδοσα 50 Ε και βρικα την υγεια μου.
(Θεσσαλονικη Τουμπα)

----------


## melin

σας ευχαριστω και σας ευχομαι καλο πασχα

----------


## iceblade

...διότι τη χαμηλή ταχύτητα την ανεχόμαστε. Την κοροϊδία όμως και την αυθάδεια ΟΧΙ.

----------


## BoGe

> ...διότι τη χαμηλή ταχύτητα την ανεχόμαστε. Την κοροϊδία όμως και την αυθάδεια ΟΧΙ.


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ανοίγετε "νέα" θέματα, αφού υπάρχουν αρκετά για Vivodi

----------


## iceblade

Όντως έχεις δίκιο... Είναι πάνω στη συναισιθηματική φόρτιση της στιγμής (και τη χαρά που επιτέλους διέκοψα με τους αλήτες...). Ασ σβηστεί το θέμα συγνώμη.

----------


## Barnes

:Evil:  Η ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ αρχισε να κλεινει και να ανοιγει συνεχεια ανα 5 λεπτα . μαλλον η βιβοδι ξανααρχισε τισ μαλακιες

----------


## Cafeeine

Το μεσημέρι, έπεσε η συνδεση έτσι ξαφνικά, και οταν το κατάλαβα μετά απο μισή ώρα, δεν συνδεόταν με τίποτα, έκανε timeout συνέχεια. Αφού τους πήρα τηλέφωνο έφτιαξε.

----------


## Barnes

αυριο θα γινει κολαση στα τηλεφωνηματα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## imported_muhaha

Απο ολο αυτο το thread βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα να μην κανουμε 3μηνα, 6μηνα σε κανέναν, όσο αξιόπιστος και αν φαίνεται. Εδώ είναι ελλάδα, όλα είναι ανεύθυνα και δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει ποτέ εγγύηση για τιποτα.

----------


## Barnes

ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΘΡΕΤ Η ΒΙΒΟΔΙ ΣΕΡΝΕΤΕ pART 2 . Αρχισανε παλι η μαλακιες του Bandwidth απο οτι καταλαβαινω ...

το download παει παλι σκατα οχι εντελως ακομα και η συνδεση κλεινει ολη την μερα ανα 5 λεπτα μια χαρα παμε . δευτερη ευκαιρια στα βλαμενα δεν δινω !!!

----------


## freelove

εμενα μου κανει disconect σχεδον καθε 1-3 ωρες.

----------


## Ph03NiX

> ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΘΡΕΤ Η ΒΙΒΟΔΙ ΣΕΡΝΕΤΕ pART 2 . Αρχισανε παλι η μαλακιες του Bandwidth απο οτι καταλαβαινω ...
> 
> το download παει παλι σκατα οχι εντελως ακομα και η συνδεση κλεινει ολη την μερα ανα 5 λεπτα μια χαρα παμε . δευτερη ευκαιρια στα βλαμενα δεν δινω !!!


Και μενα το ιδιο προβλημα.Εμενα ομως το κανει σε κουλα σημεια...Δεν μπορω να παιξω Lineage παντως...

----------


## NoYmErOs

@*barmes* έχεις γράψει 215 μηνύματα βρίζοντας την vivo ..απορώ πώς κάνεις υπομονή

----------


## ipo

> @*barmes* έχεις γράψει 215 μηνύματα βρίζοντας την vivo ..απορώ πώς κάνεις υπομονή


Κι εγώ απορώ. Όλο της δίνει τελευταία ευκαιρία.

Συμβουλή: Φύγε από τη Vivodi για να βρεις την ψυχική ηρεμία σου.

----------


## BoGe

> Κι εγώ απορώ. Όλο της δίνει τελευταία ευκαιρία.
> 
> Συμβουλή: Φύγε από τη Vivodi για να βρεις την ψυχική ηρεμία σου.


Με αφορμή το μήνυμα του ipo θα απαντήσω όχι όμως προσωπικά σε εκείνον αλλά και σε τόσους άλλους που πα΄ρομοια μηνύματα έγραψαν.

Ωραία λοιπόν και άντε φύγαμε από την Vivo που τόσο φωνάζουν και επιμένουν μερικοί

Και άντε πάμε στην ACN ή FORTHnet ή όπου αλλού ας πούμε είναι καλύτερα.
Πως θα πάμε σε αυτές τις καλύτερες όμως εταιρείες, αυτό γιατί δεν μας το λέτε.

Γιατί όσο καλή και αν είναι η ACN ή FORTHnet, κλπ... η μόνη λύση σύνδεσης με αυτές είναι ο ΟΤΕ. Σωστά;

Και άντε να είμαστε τυχεροί και να είμαστε σε όχι γεμάτο κέντρο ΟΤΕ.
Αλλά στην Αθήνα οι πιθανότητες δεν είναι λίγες.
Τι να το κάνω λοιπόν όταν:
-το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ που υπάγομαι είναι "μπουκωμένο";
-όταν πρέπει να έρθει Πάσχα η 15Αυγουστος, η 04:00 ξημερώματα για να δω σωστές ταχύτητες;
-όταν η εξηπυρέρτηση πελατών σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν είναι σωστή και δεν βγάζεις άκρη
-κλπ.....
Αυτή είναι η ψυχική ηρεμία και γαλήνη που τόσο επιμένεται και μας λέτε συνέχεια μερικοί;

Να είχε η FORTHnet full llu να παρακάμψω τον ΟΤΕ μάλιστα, αλλά το θεωρώ ανόητο και βλακώδες να φύγω από κάπου και πάω κάπου όχι καλύτερα, εννοώ ΟΤΕ

Αναφέρομαι πάντα για το κομμάτι του ΟΤΕ, και για όσους έχουμε είδη Full LLU με Vivodi.
Για όσους δεν έχουν full llu ή δεν είναι ικανοποιημένοι ακόμα και τ΄ρα που έχουν θιάξει οι ταχύτητες το θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι πρέπει να δοκιμάζουν και αλλού.

----------


## ipo

Σωστές οι σκέψεις σου BoGe.

Εγώ προτείνω να φύγουν μόνο όσοι έχουν μόνιμα σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τη Vivodi. Ακόμα και σε υπερπληρωμένο DSLAM να πέσουν, θα τύχουν καλύτερης (αλλά όχι καλής) εξυπηρέτησης από τη Vivodi που εξαπατούσε τον κόσμο (δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει ακόμα) και καλύτερης ποιότητας (αλλά όχι καλής) υπηρεσιών.

Αν είσαι στον πάτο, όπου και να πας θα ανέβεις.

Αν κάποιος είναι στην Vivodi και έχει λίγα προβλήματα, ας μείνει εκεί που είναι. Αν όμως του έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα από τον Δεκέμβριο του 2004 τότε κατά τη γνώμη μου, κακώς παραμένει συνδρομητής της.

----------


## aroutis

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον ipo. Επίσης αυτά που λέει ο BoGe έχω να πώ τα εξής : 
Ο καθένας βάζει τα πράγματα κάτω και κρίνει τα υπέρ και τα κατά μιας κατάστασης. Αν έχει παραπάνω προβλήματα μια περίπτωση από καλά προφανώς κάνει κάτι για να την αλλάξει. Από την στιγμή που τα θετικά υπερκεράζουν τα αρνητικά προφανώς η κατάσταση ονομάζεται θετική.

Αυτό δεν έχει αναγκαστικά να κάνει με την Vivodi αλλά γενικότερα.

Στο δοκούν τώρα, προφανώς αυτοί που έχουν/είχαν προβλήματα σοβαρά και θεωρήσαν/θεωρούν οτι η κατάσταση είναι απαράδεκτη για αυτούς πολύ καλά καναν και θα κάνουν να φύγουν. Επίσης καλά κανουν αυτοί που για μένουν γιατί είναι ικανοποιημένοι πελάτες. Αυτοί που είναι δυσαρεστημένοι και δεν φεύγουν, προφανώς πρέπει να το σκεφτουν και να βγάλουν τα συμπεράσματά τους.

--
Α.

----------


## aroutis

> @barmes έχεις γράψει 215 μηνύματα βρίζοντας την vivo ..απορώ πώς κάνεις υπομονή


Το τελευταίο μήνυμα του σε αυτό το thread είναι από τις 7/5... ;-)

----------


## Barnes

> Το τελευταίο μήνυμα του σε αυτό το thread είναι από τις 7/5... ;-)


hehe arouti ! η γραμμη τωρα δεν μου κλεινει πλεον παρα μονο σπανια .

κοιταξτε παιδια να φυγω να παω που ??????? χαχαχαχα !!!


μην τρελαθουμε ΟΤΕ ειχα πριν και ουτε καν τον συγκρινω με τις ταχυτητες που εχω τωρα . βεβαια παραμενουν καποια προβληματακια αλλα πιστευω κατι θα γινει με αυτο .
παντως δεν εχω *packet loss* στο DNS 25% και *Download* το μισο της ταχυτητας που πληρωνω , οπως στον πΟΤΕ   :Very Happy:  

θα αλλαζα μονο σε Φορθνετ full llu αλλα ακομα δεν υπαρχει   :Rolling Eyes:

----------

